# Koblenz - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mal ein Thema für die Biker aus Koblenz erstellen.
Fahren im Sommer jeden Dienstag um 18:15 Uhr und Sonntags um 11:00 Uhr.
Im Winter nur Sonntags.

Vielleicht kann man sich von hier aus etwas besser austauschen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (30. November 2009)

Wo ist denn hier überhaupt das Problem??

Wir haben die Nägel und Schrauben aus dem Baum entfernt, weil das dem Baum schadet und der Teufel losgewesen wäre, wenn das jemand entdeckt hätte. Wir können froh sein, dass unsere Strecken einigermaßen geduldet werden. Mit Nägeln in Bäumen hat das aber ganz schnell ein Ende.

Wir haben den Sprung abgesperrt, damit niemand einfach drüber fährt, sondern spätestens beim Freiräumen sieht, was Sache ist.

Wir haben den letzten Nagel nicht entfernt und die Stütze nicht neu befestigt, weil wir eben kein Werkzeug dabei hatten. Wir wollten bei nächster Gelegenheit den Stützpfosten mit einem Spanngurt am Baum verzurren. Solange wollten wir den Sprung abgesperrt lassen.

Aber am wichtigsten:
Wir sollten alle zusammenhalten und uns nicht gegenseitig anfeinden. Durch unsere Aktion muss man lediglich mal ein paar Tage auf eine Sprung verzichten und das Risiko einen Heidenärger zu bekommen ist enorm reduziert. Die Aktion ist Pro-KB. Der Zustand vorher war aber Contra


----------



## bebo2403 (30. November 2009)

Also bitte:


----------



## Brook (1. Dezember 2009)

Hey meine Lieben,

krieg heute Abend besuch von zwei guten DHlern, Freunde von mir und muss leider am Mittwoch arbeiten - die beiden hätten jedoch Bikes mit (für streeten heute Abend) und vielleicht die Trails im Stadtwald morgen (Mittwoch Mittag).

Wer hätte Zeit ihnen vielleicht den ein oder anderen zu zeigen??


----------



## Antilles (1. Dezember 2009)

Hey brÃ¤uchte mal hilfe bei der kaufberatung, im kaufberatungs fret hat mir bis jetzt noch keiner geholfen:-D
AAAAAlso ich brauche neue Pedale!
und da bald weihnachten ist haben sich meine netten eltern bereit erklÃ¤rt mir welche zu schenken.
tja jetzt ist nur die frage WELCHE?
bisher tendiere ich zwischen Wellgo D10 und D2.
beide unter 50â¬ mit platform und Klick, fand ich ne super kombi, da ich ansonsten aber Ã¼berhaupt keine ahnung haben bin ich jetzt doch ein bisschen aufgeschmissen!
kennt sich von euch jemand da aus?
mfg Antilles


----------



## "KaiHawai" (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich empfehle reine Plattform. Fahre die 5050xx und hab gute Erfahrungen, außerdem sind es auch die schönsten


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du im Gelände immer Klickies fährst und dein Bike auch im Alltag mit normalen Schuhen benutzen willst, dann sind die Kombi-Teile ok.

Aber im Gelände mal Klickies und wenn es technischer wird die Plattform-Seite nutzen... Vergiss es! Du fummelst immer ewig, bis du die richtige Seite hast und hast auf der Plattform-Seite kaum Grip.


----------



## Antilles (2. Dezember 2009)

Mhhh bisher bin ich die "normalen" shimano kombipedale gefahren und war eigendlich sehr zufrieden damit!
das goße problem war nur das ich die von unserem hometrainer geklaut hatte und im winter wird der wieder benutzt:-D
und da hatte ich plötzlich keine pedale mehr:-D
also eine klickseite hätte ich schon allein wegen den familientouren und den anstiegen schon gerne...
aber wenn technisch wird oder auch einfach nur steil dann trau ich mich in den klicks nicht! :'-(


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2009)

rockyrider66


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre seit Jahren ausschließlich Klickis.
Brauche einfach die Sicherheit, dass der Fuß fixiert ist.
Vermisse nur ganz selten ein Plattformpedal.
Wenn, dann nur bei langsamer Trailfahrt.

Es gibt aber Adapter für Klickis.
Die werden beidseitig eingeklickt und man hat ein Pedal für den täglichen Gebrauch ohne Bikeschuhe.
Ersetztaber  kein Plattformpedal!

Ein Klickpedal sollte aber etwa- XT Niveau haben.
Bei den ganz Günstigen bewegt sich nur eine Klemmseite, man kann also nicht einfach von oben drauflatschen zum einrasten. (man muss erst vorne einschieben und dann hinten runter drücken, das ist natürlich Kacke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (3. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es morgen abend mit einer Funzelfahrt in Koblenz aus?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich leider nicht.


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich leider auch nicht.
Bin meine Chris King Naben in den USA abholen


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2009)

mit dem Bike?


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Dezember 2009)

Klar! Bin Sonntag gestartet und heute schon kurz hinter Aachen. Hab halt viel geschoben.


----------



## Brook (4. Dezember 2009)

I like to drive on sunday nach Boppard in the closed bikepark - wer kommt noch mit / hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Klar! Bin Sonntag gestartet und heute schon kurz hinter Aachen. Hab halt viel geschoben.



...dann sind die alten Naben sicher fest gegangen?
Bei dem Tempo dürftest du etwa am Montag mit dem Schwimmen beginnen.
Da spielen die festen Naben dann keine Rolle mehr und du wirst schneller vorwärts kommen.

Kannst mir dann noch eine 2014er Fox mitbringen, natürlich nur wenn du früh genug da bist, sonst 2015er.


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. Dezember 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> I like to drive on sunday nach Boppard in the closed bikepark - wer kommt noch mit / hin?



Wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast, ist der Bikepark in der Wintersaison geschlossen.
Da bitte ich das zu respektieren.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## >Helge< (4. Dezember 2009)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. Dezember 2009)

tach, schönen gruß an alle!

und hier hab ich etwas gefunden, was mich fast aus dem bett geschmissen hätte-und zwar vor schmunzeln...

der bekannte 200mm Freerider von bionicon...

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/eUCMMjw-Bionicon-ironwood-adventurebike


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Dezember 2009)

selten so was schlechtes gesehen...


----------



## Deleted 56720 (5. Dezember 2009)

Gayl endlich nimmer bergabschieben


----------



## "KaiHawai" (5. Dezember 2009)

lol, ich glaub das geht mit meinem Fuß und meinem Bike trotz allem besser!!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Dezember 2009)

...übrigens nochmal ein dickes dankeschön an den veggie und den superrocker für ein amüsantes bikewochenende!


----------



## >Helge< (7. Dezember 2009)

Jemand Donnerstagabend unterwegs?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich leider wieder nicht, viel Spaß euch..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich wäre dabei.
1800 Pretzer!?


----------



## >Helge< (8. Dezember 2009)

Hört sich gut an!


----------



## bebo2403 (9. Dezember 2009)

Habe morgen nix zu tun.
Ich könnte also auch früher!?


----------



## bebo2403 (9. Dezember 2009)

Starkes Video
ab 3:16 geht es downhill
[ame="http://vimeo.com/6185689"]stargo bohemia on Vimeo[/ame]

und hier nochmal zum Vergleich
[ame="http://vimeo.com/6435062"]stargo bohemia bonus[/ame]


Ich brauche zwei Trinkflaschen an der Gabel!!


----------



## >Helge< (10. Dezember 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Habe morgen nix zu tun.
> Ich könnte also auch früher!?



Verdammt, bei mir wird´s heute leider doch nichts!
Ich hoffe aber am Wochenende klappt´s.......


----------



## bebo2403 (10. Dezember 2009)

Frauen


----------



## >Helge< (11. Dezember 2009)

Na, die hod doamit goa nix zu duan! 

...la famiglia !


----------



## bebo2403 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hast du nicht zwei Schwestern?
Also doch Frauen!

Fährt morgen jemand?
Oder Sonntag?


----------



## >Helge< (11. Dezember 2009)

Wage mal die vorsichtige Prognose dass ich morgen dabei sein könnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (18. Dezember 2009)

jemand lust auf ne kleine, morgige tour auf schönem, griffigen, gefrorenen waldboden?


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Dezember 2009)

SteFun76 und ich werden morgen gegen 14Uhr eine kleine Runde Stadtwald machen.
Denke mal Ecki und Köba!?
Kannst dich gerne anschließen, wenn dir die Uhrzeit passt.


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. Dezember 2009)

klingt gut...
wo trefft ihr euch?
wenn ich nicht absage, bin ich mit dabei!


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Dezember 2009)

Werden uns wohl um 14 Uhr an der Laubach treffen.
Schau aber kurz vorher nochmal hier rein, evtl. wird es eine halbe Stunde früher oder später werden.


----------



## bebo2403 (19. Dezember 2009)

Also,
14 Uhr Laubach läuft.


----------



## LifesAGamble (19. Dezember 2009)

sorry, total vergessen beim einkaufen...hoffe, ihr habt nicht allzulange gewartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (19. Dezember 2009)

Geht schon!
War saukalt, aber schön


----------



## >Helge< (19. Dezember 2009)

Man  habe ich euch heute beneidet bei dem schönen Wetter und dann noch im Schnee! 

Habt ihr wieder so schön die Abfahrt vom Fernsehturm freigefegt wie bei der gemeinsamen Tour im Februar? 

> Bebo2403 and me







> Meinereiner






> KaiHawaii







Ich hoffe auf eine Wiederholung in nächster Zeit!

.


----------



## bebo2403 (22. Dezember 2009)

Jederzeit!
Urlaub bis 04.01.
Weihnachtstour wäre schön!


----------



## >Helge< (22. Dezember 2009)

Tja, was soll ich sagen.....ich muss natürlich wieder robbotten gehen! 

Hoffe aber dann bis  zum 04. mal die Zeit für eine gemeinsame Runde zu finden!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2009)

wünsch euch allen ein schönes fest!
mit vielen bikeparts unterm baum!!


----------



## >Helge< (24. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch !


----------



## >Helge< (26. Dezember 2009)

....


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. Dezember 2009)

fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. Dezember 2009)

diesmal bleib ich auch zuhause, damit ich's nicht vergesse...
wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (27. Dezember 2009)

und wann!?


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. Dezember 2009)

so gegen 12 uhr? und wohin? andere moselseite?


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Dezember 2009)

12 Uhr ist gut.
Wenn es sein muss, dann auch andere Moselseite.
Hab nur ein Kettenblatt vorne und einen notdürftig gangbar gemachten Dämpfer, der jederzeit wieder zerplatzen kann. Kann also auch Schiebeeinlagen geben.


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. Dezember 2009)

das gleicht sich mit meiner erneuten 2 monatigen bike-abstinenz aus!
können aber gern spontan woanders lang...


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Dezember 2009)

treffpunkt?


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. Dezember 2009)

ah, stimmt...pretzer, dann sind alle richtungen noch offen! okay?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (27. Dezember 2009)

ich würde mich gerne hier mal so ende winter anfang frühling in die bikegruppe eiklincken,wenn das erlaubt ist,denn cih suche noch leute mit denen ich touren kann und die einen angestammten kowelenzer schängel uffnehme


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Dezember 2009)

pretzer ist gut.
also 12 uhr pretzer!

@sonnesteiber: klar ist´s erlaubt. bis bald


----------



## Sonnesteiber (27. Dezember 2009)

kennt ihr eigentlich die tour wo man die schmittenhöe umrundet?von arenberg aus?
wie hoch ist bei euren touren der singletrail anteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (27. Dezember 2009)

bergauf so angenehm wie möglich (asphalt oder forstwege)
bergab singletrails, je mehr desto besser!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. Dezember 2009)

klingt super,genau das wollte ich hören,wieviele seid ihr ungefähr im durchschnitt,ic denke auch das ich de alterdurchschnitt rapide senken würde


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ist immer sehr unterschiedlich
Ich sag mal so 2 bis 6 Leute.
Diesen Sommer war es meist leider ziemlich dünn besetzt.
Das Jahr davor  war irgendwie besser


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. Dezember 2009)

gute zeiten schelcte zeiten^^
sommer herbst sind doch die geilsten zeiten,oder frhling,wenn die osterglocken am wegesrand blühen,ac wie idyllisch


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Dezember 2009)

chris, können wir's auf halb eins verschieben?


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Dezember 2009)

klar, bis halb eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (28. Dezember 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ist immer sehr unterschiedlich
> Ich sag mal so 2 bis 6 Leute.
> Diesen Sommer war es meist leider ziemlich dünn besetzt.
> Das Jahr davor  war irgendwie besser



Ja, das stimmt allerdings! 

Hoffe 2010 wird wieder so geil....und ohne größere Verletzungspausen!


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Dezember 2009)

Was ist denn mit dir diese Woche?
Geht da mal was?


----------



## >Helge< (28. Dezember 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dir diese Woche?
> Geht da mal was?



Donnerstag und Freitag habe ich frei!


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Dezember 2009)

...ich auch.
Mach mal 'nen Terminvorschlag!


----------



## Timoo (28. Dezember 2009)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> ich würde mich gerne hier mal so ende winter anfang frühling in die bikegruppe eiklincken,wenn das erlaubt ist,denn cih suche noch leute mit denen ich touren kann und die einen angestammten kowelenzer schängel uffnehme


 

hi würde auch gern mal mitfahren;o) bin auch ein schängel wohne aber jetzt in boppard ;o)


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Dezember 2009)

Timoo schrieb:


> hi würde auch gern mal mitfahren;o) bin auch ein schängel wohne aber jetzt in boppard ;o)



Fährst du auch erst im Frühjahr wieder?
Schließe dich einfach mal an oder frage hier wer mitfährt, wenn du Zeit hast. Vielleicht klappt es bei dir ja auch diesen Do oder Fr!?


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Dezember 2009)

hab den rest der woche auch noch frei...aber in den stadtwald will ich nich' mehr...


----------



## >Helge< (28. Dezember 2009)

Ist ja auch keine Pflicht!....wäre aber nett!


----------



## Single-Trail (30. Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einer Jahresabschlussrunde am 31.12 ? 
von mir aus auch morgens...


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Dezember 2009)

wär ich auch dafür...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silenz (30. Dezember 2009)

ich wär auch dabei.


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Dezember 2009)

ich auch
uhrzeit ist mir auch egal


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Dezember 2009)

mir wäre es sehr lieb, wenn wir recht früh losfahren, weil ich gegen mittag noch was zu erledigen hab...
was meint der rest dazu?


----------



## Silenz (30. Dezember 2009)

zehn uhr? Mir macht es nichts aus. Die Knöpp werden unterwegs schon noch irgendwann aufgehen^^


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Dezember 2009)

10 uhr, sehr gut! wer bringt den robby bubble mit?


----------



## Timoo (30. Dezember 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Fährst du auch erst im Frühjahr wieder?
> Schließe dich einfach mal an oder frage hier wer mitfährt, wenn du Zeit hast. Vielleicht klappt es bei dir ja auch diesen Do oder Fr!?


 

wo gibt es denn hier in der umgebung schöne strecken? hab erst seid mo mein neues rad ;o)))))


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Dezember 2009)

wie gesagt, am besten irgendwann mal anschließen...


----------



## Silenz (30. Dezember 2009)

wer is robby???


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Dezember 2009)

robby bubble!

ich dachte, weil silvester is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (30. Dezember 2009)

10 Uhr am Pretzer, oder wo?


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Dezember 2009)

ja, oder?
zum glück hab' ich mein rad saubergemacht!


----------



## >Helge< (30. Dezember 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> ...ich auch.
> Mach mal 'nen Terminvorschlag!



Also ich könnte Freitag oder Sonntag Mittag bzw. Abend, dann mit Lampe!


----------



## >Helge< (30. Dezember 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> 10 Uhr am Pretzer, oder wo?



Verdammt, muss ich gleich klären, hätte aber Interesse1


----------



## LifesAGamble (31. Dezember 2009)

bin ich der einzige der denkt, dass es heut vielleicht weniger sinn macht zu fahren? ich spring' dann schonmal ab für heute...


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Dezember 2009)

habe auch keine lust auf wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (31. Dezember 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Also ich könnte Freitag oder Sonntag Mittag bzw. Abend, dann mit Lampe!


Da es ja heute leider zu nass war...
Uhrzeit ist mir egal, aber lieber im Hellen!


----------



## >Helge< (31. Dezember 2009)

*So, es ist wieder soweit!*

*Dann grüße ich mal alle Bikebuddies und wünsche der Gemeinde ein frohes Neues und eine herrliche, verletzungsfreie, sonnige Bikesaison 2010 ! * 

*...hoffe daß sich die alte Garde in nächster Zeit nochmal zu einer gemeinsamen Runde zusammen findet !!!  *

.



bebo2403 schrieb:


> Da es ja heute leider zu nass war...
> Uhrzeit ist mir egal, aber lieber im Hellen!



Wie wäre es mit Sonntagmorgen?

.


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Dezember 2009)

Auch gut!
Nenn mal Zeit und Ort!
Wünsche auch allen Bikern 'nen guten Rutsch und eine spitzenmäßige Saison 2010.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche auch allen Radfahrern ein gesundes neues Jahr.
Ich werde erst nächstes Jahr wieder biken!


----------



## LifesAGamble (31. Dezember 2009)

von mir aus auch nen guten rutsch an alle!
gesundheit,erfolg und ne tolle saison 2010!

je nachdem wie lange ich heute unterwegs bin, würde ich morgen nach dem mittagessen ne schnelle stadtwaldrunde drehen...


----------



## >Helge< (1. Januar 2010)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> von mir aus auch nen guten rutsch an alle!
> gesundheit,erfolg und ne tolle saison 2010!
> 
> je nachdem wie lange ich heute unterwegs bin, würde ich morgen nach dem mittagessen ne schnelle stadtwaldrunde drehen...



Wird bei mir wohl leider nicht mehr klappen! 



bebo2403 schrieb:


> Auch gut!
> Nenn mal Zeit und Ort!



Würde mal auf Sonntag, ca. 11°° Uhr tippen! 

....Prost!!! 

.


----------



## >Helge< (1. Januar 2010)

*Sonntag 11°° Uhr Pretzer für eine Stadtwaldrunde?*


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Januar 2010)

erstmal alles gute für's neue jahr!
wäre am sonntag dabei...nein, bin am sonntag dabei!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (1. Januar 2010)

frohes neues jahr und möglichst ohne verletzung,ich weiß nich genau wann ich einsteigen kann,weil ich noch ein rad benötige das nich auseinander fällt,werde demnächst mal besichtigen gehen und ab dann bin ich für alles offen


strecken gibts genug,boppard bikepark,weinberge kann man immer gut trailen,stadtwald(remstecken),westerwald


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Januar 2010)

Bin am Sonntag auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (2. Januar 2010)

Hört sich gut an!  
Könnten wir aber evtl. eine Stunde nach hinten schieben ? 12°° Uhr Pretzer?

...und erwartet nicht allzu viel, ich bin inzwischen bestimmt eine noch größere Lusche als wie vorher schon!


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Januar 2010)

Von mir aus auch ok

*12 Uhr Pretzer*


----------



## >Helge< (2. Januar 2010)




----------



## >Helge< (3. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht´s aus? Hier in Neuwied schneit es ziemlich, wird man mit der Goggle wohl nix sehen im Wald!?!

Verschieben?


----------



## SteFun76 (3. Januar 2010)

Hey Jungs,

ich bin auch am start. 12.15 Laubach.....

SNOW-RIDE rocks.

CU
Stefun


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Januar 2010)

in koblenz scheint fast die sonne!
komm, gib dir nen ruck!

bis gleich!


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Januar 2010)

Ab bin den Zug Helge!!


----------



## >Helge< (3. Januar 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> ich bin auch am start. *12.15 Laubach....*.
> 
> ...



*
.........?*


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Januar 2010)

Ist gestern Abend jemand mit Funsel durch den Stadtwald gegurkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (3. Januar 2010)

Der traut sich mit Bike-Klamotten nicht an den Pretzer.
Wir sind aber erst mal um 12 am Pretzer.


----------



## >Helge< (3. Januar 2010)

Dann bis gleich!


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist gestern Abend jemand mit Funsel durch den Stadtwald gegurkt?


Hast du vom Wohnzimmer aus Licht gesehen?
In deinem Alter: Niemals aufs helle Licht zugehen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Januar 2010)

Ja.


----------



## Timoo (3. Januar 2010)

wer oder was ist pretzer??

gibt es hier auch sowas wie anfänger touren ;o((
das hört sich ja alles sehr prof.an eure touren ;o)) hab erst 1 woche ein bike.;o)


----------



## airglow (3. Januar 2010)

frohes neues erstmal! 

ich hab mir jetzt zu weihnachten auch mal ein bike gegönnt und werde mich demnächst mal hinten anhängen  

wo der pretzer ist würde mich auch mal interessieren, denke mal eine zufahrt zum stadtwald.

nebenbei bin auch noch anfänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (3. Januar 2010)

Es handelt sich beim sogenannten "Pretzer" um den schönsten Biergarten der Stadt Koblenz, nämlich den (wie der Name schon sagt) "Pretzer Biergarten" in den Rheinanlagen, der sich ziemlich genau auf Höhe des Bahnhofs befindet.

Von dort aus geht es meist entweder durch die restlichen Rheinanlagen Richtung Oberwerth/Laubach zum Stadtwald oder über die Horchheimer Brücke auf die andere Rheinseite zur Lahn.

Und natürlich ist jeder Neuling, der gerne eine Runde mitdrehen möchte, willkommen!


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Januar 2010)

Damit ist wohl alles gesagt.
Einfach mal anschliessen.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (3. Januar 2010)

hier gibt es zuwachs! Hoffe ihr hattet eine gute Runde im neuen Jahr! Hoffe ihr bleibt alle heil und ich kann und darf mich demnächst mal wieder anschließen! Rock on


----------



## SteFun76 (3. Januar 2010)

Hey Buddys,

biken im Schnee war sehr schön und der Grip war geil, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Schöne Tour.

@Superrocker    Welcome 2010 alter VideoRockStar 

Ich hatte eben an der Tanke noch ein schönes ADAC-Erlebnis........
Kurz vor der Tanke geht der Motor aus, weil Tank leer, dann  noch bis an die Dieselzapsäule auf der RICHTIGEN Seite gerollt und schnell getankt. So, jetzt bezahlen, schnell noch nen Hörnchen und nach Hause. Falsch gedacht, Batterie leer, Karre nicht mehr angesprungen. Halbe Stunde auf den ADAC gewartet (Zwischendurch noch dreimal die Lady´s von der Kasse besucht ) Gelber Engel hängt sein Ding ran und zack war die Karre wieder an.......

Bis die Tage


----------



## Timoo (3. Januar 2010)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich beim sogenannten "Pretzer" um den schönsten Biergarten der Stadt Koblenz, nämlich den (wie der Name schon sagt) "Pretzer Biergarten" in den Rheinanlagen, der sich ziemlich genau auf Höhe des Bahnhofs befindet.
> 
> Von dort aus geht es meist entweder durch die restlichen Rheinanlagen Richtung Oberwerth/Laubach zum Stadtwald oder über die Horchheimer Brücke auf die andere Rheinseite zur Lahn.
> 
> Und natürlich ist jeder Neuling, der gerne eine Runde mitdrehen möchte, willkommen!


 

;o)))))))))))))) na klar kenn ich den noch aus der jugend ;O) ist ein guter treffpunkt jawohl


----------



## >Helge< (3. Januar 2010)

Tja, auch wenn meine Peformance nach meiner Abstinenz heute echt kläglich war, hat Spaß gemacht!
Werde mich in nächster Zeit wohl so oft es geht dranhängen müssen, das kann ja so nicht bleiben! 
*
In Anbetracht dessen würde ich auch gerne die Donnerstagsabend Runde wieder in´s Leben rufen, dann halt erst mal wieder mit Funzel ! *

.


----------



## Timoo (3. Januar 2010)

gut dann nur noch nen helmchen kaufen und dann ab zur jungfernfahrt !! ;o)


----------



## >Helge< (3. Januar 2010)

Timoo schrieb:


> ;o)))))))))))))) na klar kenn ich den noch aus der jugend ;O) ist ein guter treffpunkt jawohl



....und manches mal lädt der auch zum Verweilen nach der Tour ein.......gell Supperrocker !


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Januar 2010)

Timoo schrieb:


> gut dann nur noch nen helmchen kaufen und dann ab zur jungfernfahrt !! ;o)



Ja bitte 
Ohne geht gar nicht.


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Januar 2010)

@KaiHawai: Knochen wieder fit? Dann lass dich mal wieder sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timoo (3. Januar 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> ....und manches mal lädt der auch zum Verweilen nach der Tour ein.......gell Supperrocker !


 
wenn das so ist dann bin ich vor dem superrocker am ziel ;o)


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Januar 2010)

Übrigens, meine Erkältung klingt gerade ab und ich würde mich die nächsten Tage auch mal wider einklinken und den Hobel ausführen!
Die nächsten Tage solls ja ganz schön werden...vielleicht ist ja ein Arbeitsloser, Hartz-4-Empfänger, Schüler/Student, Urlauber, Angestellter beim Theater oder sonstiger fauler Pöbel für eine Runde am Dienstag nachmittag ab 13 Uhr bereit???


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Januar 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> ....Zwischendurch noch dreimal die Lady´s von der Kasse besucht, Gelber Engel hängt sein Ding ran. und zack......



Und wofür bist du nun zu den Ladys?


----------



## SteFun76 (3. Januar 2010)

@ Rockyrider 
um mich an den strahlenden Augen zu wärmen


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Januar 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> @ Rockyrider
> um mich an den strahlenden Augen zu wärmen



Aber nicht die, die im Kopf sind, oder??? Ich kenn' Dich doch Du kleines Schweinchen...


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Januar 2010)

Donnerstag Nightride!
Irgendwer Lust?


----------



## SteFun76 (7. Januar 2010)

@ Bebo         Ich kann leider nicht, Deine Freundin kommt heute abend zu 
                   mir.................... 

                   Aber SnowRide am We bin ich am start....

CU
Stefun


----------



## Basica (7. Januar 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> @ Bebo         Ich kann leider nicht, Deine Freundin kommt heute abend zu
> mir....................
> 
> Aber SnowRide am We bin ich am start....
> ...



Teilt Ihr jetzt alle Hobbies


----------



## airglow (7. Januar 2010)

hier stimmt doch was nicht :


> @ Bebo         Ich kann leider nicht, *Deine *Freundin kommt heute abend  zu
> mir....................



ich melde mich auch fürs wochenende! 

und dann stell ich mich als neuling noch ganz artig vor 

also ich heiße raphael, bin 21, BOS2 schüler in moselweiss und nebenbei programmierer, hab mir jetzt zu weihnachten mal ein halbwegs anständiges hardtail gegönnt und vorgenommen dieses jahr ein paar spassige touren zu fahren und hier in der umgebung trailmäßig etwas auszutoben . da bietet sich ja anscheinend der stadtwald super für an.

wie ich ja schon geschrieben hab, anfänger (also noch nicht auf titanschrauben umgesattelt). letztes jahr hab ich n paar kilometer aufm rennrad getreten und dieses jahr aufs mtb gewechselt. so min 5000km hab ich mir vorgenommen.

wie fahrt ihr eigentlich hauptsächlich? also ich seh hier vorallem dh und fullys, das klingt fast so als ob ihr bei der köba runterdonnert 

grüße 
raphael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (7. Januar 2010)

@ Basica      " Ich bin nur die Aushilfe......  "

@ airglow        Wir nehmen Dich gerne mal mit, die Sache ist schon mehr   Freeride und DH-mäßig. Deiner Beschreibung nach, solltest Du dich vieleicht mal im CC-Thread umhören um gleichgesinnte zu finden.


Der Schnee ist ja schon kräftig am fallen, ich freue mich immer mehr auf unseren SnowRide am WE.

CU 

PS: Habe gesten den Hexer getroffen. Der ist ab dem Frühjahr mal wieder öfters am start.....


----------



## bebo2403 (7. Januar 2010)

@airglow: einfach mal mitfahren. Ich würde es doch eher Enduro-mäßig einordnen. Wenn du motiviert bist, kommt ein bisschen Gefühl fürs Bike schnell und dann kommst du auch überall runter. Es wurde bis jetzt noch auf jeden gewartet und anhalten um Problempassagen mal zu üben, ist auch kein Problem.
MfG


----------



## Timoo (7. Januar 2010)

airglow schrieb:


> hier stimmt doch was nicht :
> 
> 
> ich melde mich auch fürs wochenende!
> ...


 





5000km im jahr ??;o) die fahr ich nicht mim auto;o))


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2010)

das sind schon ein paar Runden im Stadtwald.................


----------



## Timoo (7. Januar 2010)

was fürn helm könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
wann geht denn mal ne tour los und wohin?
würde dann auch mal mitfahren mein bike steht schon über ne woche im keller und ich bin noch keinen meter mit gefahren;o( vielleicht fällt es auch direkt in sich zusammen?;o)


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2010)

bergauf Mütze, Bergab Fullface- wenn möglich.
Sonst normale Schüssel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (7. Januar 2010)

Am Samstag gegen 13:30Uhr gibt es eine Runde Stadtwald mit Schnee.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Am Samstag gegen 13:30Uhr gibt es eine Runde Stadtwald mit Schnee.



......und Wind, leider.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## airglow (8. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> das sind schon ein paar Runden im Stadtwald.................



ich wollte mich dabei nicht nur auf den stadtwald begrenzen  

also ich bin am samstag auf jedenfall mal dabei, wenn mir nix dazwischen kommt


----------



## SteFun76 (8. Januar 2010)

Hey Buddy´s 

check this........   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=413904&highlight=bikemarkt

Was nicht alles irgendwie mit biken zu tun hat !!!  ;-D

CU tomorrow @ the SnowRide
Stefun


----------



## bebo2403 (8. Januar 2010)

Morgen um 13:15 am Pretzer Biergarten auf eine Stadtwald-Schnee-Runde!!


----------



## bebo2403 (8. Januar 2010)

@wacho:
alter Hut. Das schaue ich mir immer an, wenn meine Freundin bei dir ist.


----------



## >Helge< (9. Januar 2010)

Na da wurden ja heute nacht die Trails nochmal schön für euch gepudert!


----------



## bebo2403 (9. Januar 2010)

@airglow: bist du dabei?
ansonsten würde ich mir das warten am pretzer sparen, da stefun76 an die laubach kommt


----------



## airglow (9. Januar 2010)

ja ich bin mal dabei. dann bis gleich


----------



## >Helge< (10. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht´s aus mit Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (10. Januar 2010)

ich wäre dabei


----------



## hesinde2006 (11. Januar 2010)

@airglow
Ich bin CC mäßig unterwegs und würde mich freuen wenn du dich mal zum gemeinsamen fahren meldest.

Komm aus Mülheim-Kärlich


----------



## airglow (11. Januar 2010)

> Ich bin CC mäßig unterwegs und würde mich freuen wenn du dich mal zum  gemeinsamen fahren meldest.
> 
> Komm aus Mülheim-Kärlich



hey, dass passt doch ganz gut  wie siehts dann am sa/so bei dir aus?


----------



## hesinde2006 (11. Januar 2010)

Grundsätzlich an beiden Tagen kein Problem, ansonsten lass ma en paar Infos herwachsen was du so geplant hast.
ICQ: 359496884


----------



## "KaiHawai" (11. Januar 2010)

hey guys, 
Knochen ist soweit wieder fit, glaube ich zu mindestens. Hab noch KG und die ein oder andere Behinderung in der Bewegung, aber das sollte gegen Ende des Monats geregelt sein. Hoffe ihr pflügt fleißig durch diese wunderbare weiße Pracht, kann mich an schöne Tage erinnern  
Zur Zeit Klausuren Streß, will mir aber das We vielleicht mal den Wald anschauen. Wer hat Lust auf ne kleine Wanderung? Habt viel Spaß. Ich freue mich auf die neue Saison
Jieha


----------



## Timoo (11. Januar 2010)

hmmmmm.... so ne kleine tour durch den wald wäre für den anfang mal nicht schlecht.;o)


----------



## Silenz (11. Januar 2010)

Kai! Was war am Sonntag mit deinem Brüderchen? Am Samstag sind wir eine schöne Schneerunde gefahren. A mords Gaudi soag i dir. Da hat er was verpasst. Meld dich wenn du echt in den Wald gehst. 

Wenn am We noch Schnee liegt bin ich übrigens wieder dabei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Januar 2010)

[quote="KaiHawai";6727241].............Wer hat Lust auf ne kleine Wanderung? Habt viel Spaß. ...........[/quote]

Bin nach langer Enthaltsamkeit die Ecki- Line hochgelatscht.
Im Schnee vom Puff zum Funkturm, oben war ich fertisch.
Und Muskelkater hatte ich auch noch.................


----------



## hesinde2006 (11. Januar 2010)

@airglow
Hast du Licht ? Helge hat mir seine P7 Lampe angeboten.
Mein Vorschlag wäre dann nämlich zusammen mit ihm gegen Nachmittag Richtung Waldesch zu fahren (evtl kleine Rast zwischendrin) und im Dunkeln wieder runter.

@Helge
Wann willste denn wieder fahren ?

@all
Kann man im Stadtwald eigentlich sinnvoll fahren bei dem Schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (11. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bin nach langer Enthaltsamkeit die Ecki- Line hochgelatscht.
> Im Schnee vom Puff zum Funkturm, oben war ich fertisch.
> Und Muskelkater hatte ich auch noch.................



Das hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an, hoffe Du bist bald wieder Fit!!! Vielleicht können wir ja mal mit einer Lage Bier anfangen, bin Dir noch was schuldig! Gruß


----------



## >Helge< (12. Januar 2010)

Basica schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an, hoffe Du bist bald wieder Fit!!! Vielleicht können wir ja mal mit einer Lage Bier anfangen, bin Dir noch was schuldig! Gruß



...bin dabei!


----------



## >Helge< (12. Januar 2010)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> @airglow
> Hast du Licht ? Helge hat mir seine P7 Lampe angeboten.



Mooment, dachte es ginge lediglich um´s ansehen/ begutachten der Lampe! 



hesinde2006 schrieb:


> @Helge
> Wann willste denn wieder fahren ?
> 
> @all
> Kann man im Stadtwald eigentlich sinnvoll fahren bei dem Schnee?



Termine werden hier bekannt gegeben!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2010)

Basica schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an, hoffe Du bist bald wieder Fit!!! Vielleicht können wir ja mal mit einer Lage Bier anfangen, bin Dir noch was schuldig! Gruß





Das Bier?
Stimmt ja, beeile mich!


----------



## hesinde2006 (12. Januar 2010)

@Helge
Sorry für Missverständnis. Ich hab vergessen oben noch was dazu zu schreiben.


----------



## airglow (13. Januar 2010)

also ich hab noch nix geplant und bin notdürfig beleuchtet (mehr um gesehen zu werden als zu sehen) und würde so 13.30 anpeilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (13. Januar 2010)

> würde so 13.30 anpeilen.



Welcher Tag ?


----------



## >Helge< (13. Januar 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> ich wäre dabei



Morgen steht bei mir auf der Kippe, muss evtl. morgen mittag für eine kranke Kollegin einspringen! 
Bekomme morgen Früh Bescheid und melde mich hier nochmal!


----------



## >Helge< (14. Januar 2010)

Wird heute nix, muss jetzt robbotten!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. Januar 2010)

werde am sonntag mein nerve es 6 bekommen,reichen 130mm für den trail?
dann muss ich noch einen neuen dämpfer besorgen,weil der float stuckdown hat,wechlen könnt ihr empfehlen?
werde mich beeilen einen dämpfer zu finden,der meinen ansprüchen genüge tut  und dann werd ich mich einklincken,kommt vllt noch ein kumpel mit,wenns nix ausmacht


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2010)

Das Bike kann das.
Den Dämpfer kann man selbst reparieren.
Guck mal im Forum, da hat jemand Anleitungsvideo rein gestellt, sonst mal bei Fox gucken.
Dauert 30min.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. Januar 2010)

hab nur schiss das zu machen,weil ich keinerlei erfahrung damit,und der dämpfer nich völlig kaputt gehen soll und so wie ich mich kenne,vergess ich irgendwas.
aber selber erfahrung noch nich mit gemacht oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2010)

Mit Dämpfern ja, mit stuckdown noch nicht.
Beim Zusammenbau kann man nix falsch machen.
Die Luftkammer wird vorsichtig aufgeschraubt und wieder zugeschraubt.
Das wars, die Luft in der Negativkammer ist wieder frei.
Es kommen keinerlei Einzelteile entgegen.

Nur beim Aufschrauben ist Vorsicht geboten da die kammer mit einem lauten "Plopp" abspringen kann.
Ist aber alles im Video zu sehen und wirklich einfach.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l27fJJqS-QA"]YouTube- Stuck Down Fix[/ame]


----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. Januar 2010)

wegen dem auffliegen,ist deswegen das dicke handtuch oben drum?danach einfach hülle ab,dichtung raus,neue rein und hülle drauf,wieder zu schrauben,aufpumpen und das wars?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2010)

Alles richtig verstanden!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. Januar 2010)

hab noch ein paar dumme frage,der verscuht einmal im video,den dämpfer einzudrücken,warum?bringt das was?und warum federt er nich ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2010)

er lässt die luft ab und versucht dann einzufedern um sicher zu gehen dass nix mehr drin ist.
von hand bekommt man ihn aber nur schwer zusammen gedrückt.
kann man sich sparen.
luft raus und gut, keine angst


----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> er lässt die luft ab und versucht dann einzufedern um sicher zu gehen dass nix mehr drin ist.



also vorher luft ablassen,aber es ist ja nich alles draussen,da in der negativkammer noch was drin ist(deswegen ja auch stuckdown),aufschrauben(fliegt eventuell hoch,mit ploppen),hülle abziehen,dichtung wechseln(in dem video weiß),hülle druff,zuschrauben,aufpumpen,einbauen;oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?

sorry das ich soviel frage,will halt auf nummer sichergehen,sag bescheid wenns nervig wird


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2010)

hast alles richtig verstanden.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. Januar 2010)

ich will mich auch mal vorstellen:
heiße kevin,bin 15jahre alt,komme vom niederberg,noch schüler auf max von laue,mache hauptsächlich ringen,mein bike wird ein canyon nerve es 6,bin sozusagen nochj anfänger,ich denke aber das ich schon recht risikoreich fahre,und technik sehr schnell begreife.ich fahre natürlich immer mit helm und habe keine abneigungen gegen höchstleistungen,fahre selbst mit muskelkater,immer zuverlässig und vorallendingen PÜNKTLICH 
hoffe das so ein jungspund wie ich nicht eure laune senkt(achso,kleine bitte von meinen eltern,vergewaltigt mich nich oder so xD)


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Januar 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> (achso,kleine bitte von meinen eltern,vergewaltigt mich nich oder so xD)



 schade


----------



## hesinde2006 (14. Januar 2010)

Ne keine Sorge. Ich hatte meinen letzten kleinen Jungen erst vor ein paar Tagen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. Januar 2010)

so klein bin ich auch wieder nich
seid ihr denn auch alle WARM?

war einer von euch heute mittag so um kurz vor eins am mc doof am hbf,hab nämlich zwei biker gesehen,ich meine das ein war ein dh-fr bike in türkis und das andere war eher richtung all mountain(glaube schwarz-weiß)?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> so klein bin ich auch wieder nich
> seid ihr denn auch alle WARM?
> 
> war einer von euch heute mittag so um kurz vor eins am mc doof am hbf,hab nämlich zwei biker gesehen,ich meine das ein war ein dh-fr bike in türkis und das andere war eher richtung all mountain(glaube schwarz-weiß)?



1. wir können sogar HEIß sein!
2. Mittags am Baknhof bei MC Doof sind nur Schüler
3. das mit dem Vergewaltigen, na ja, mal sehn was sich machen lässt (Bebo fällt schon was nettes ein)

Slaso, einfach gucken wann es wieder los geht und mitfahren.....................


----------



## Basica (14. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> (Bebo fällt schon was nettes ein)



Da kann ich nur zustimmen Bebo ist der schlimmste Finger im ganzen Wald. Der fällt sogar manchmal Wildschweine an, natürlich nur Eber, die alte Sau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2010)

Basica schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen Bebo ist der schlimmste Finger im ganzen Wald. Der fällt sogar manchmal Wildschweine an, natürlich nur Eber, die alte Sau.



.....tztz, schlimmer als ich dachte....


----------



## airglow (15. Januar 2010)

@hesinde2006

ich kann an beiden tagen, würde sagen samstag 13.30, laubach. sonntags könnten wir evtl. noch ne tour nachschieben


----------



## hesinde2006 (15. Januar 2010)

@airglow
Mein Plan bestand eigentlich darin am Spätnachmittag los und dann in der Dunkelheit wieder runter zu fahren.

Ne Lampe (DX P7) hab ich auch leihweise für dich besorgt vorrausgesetzt 
*Rockyalex! *kann sich von seiner Family loseisen.Ich denke der wird heut abend hier schreiben obs geht oder nich*.
*


----------



## airglow (15. Januar 2010)

ok, ich bin da flexibel


----------



## Sonnesteiber (15. Januar 2010)

Basica schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen Bebo ist der schlimmste Finger im ganzen Wald. Der fällt sogar manchmal Wildschweine an, natürlich nur Eber, die alte Sau.



jaja animal farm
sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht,so astlöcher sind ach lustig.
wie ist es eig so nachts mit der wildschweinrate,viele oder eher wenige-keine?muss man überhaupt damit rechnen das tiere über den weg laufen?


----------



## Rockyalex! (15. Januar 2010)

Hi Biker,
Morgen geht bei mir nur morgens oder über Mittag.
Ich geh aber heut abend eine Runde von mir zu Haus aus auf den örtlichen Traumpfad. Falls da jemand Interesse hat, 19.30 gehts los in Kerben. Von mir aus geht auch Hexenpfad, um den Koblenzer Bikern ein wenig entgegen zu kommen. Man könnte sich dann oberhalb Metternich an der Esso Tankstelle treffen. Ich schau nachher noch mal hier rein, also melden falls jemand mit in den Wald will.
Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (15. Januar 2010)

Ich fahr morgen früh ins "Siebengebirge" und SONNTAG dann erst wieder die bekannten Trails - würd mich dann jedoch über Begleitung freuen


----------



## hesinde2006 (15. Januar 2010)

@all
morgen 13.15 am Pretzer. OK ?!


----------



## airglow (15. Januar 2010)

ich bin da!


----------



## hesinde2006 (15. Januar 2010)

Wie, wo und wie lang wollen wir denn fahrn ?


----------



## airglow (15. Januar 2010)

würde jetzt vorschlagen vom pretzer über laubach in den stadtwald. ab da wäre ich noch ziellos  schlag was vor, ich bin im stadtwald noch nicht so kundig


----------



## Sonnesteiber (15. Januar 2010)

kleiner tipp,fahrt doch vom remsteckken runter zum oberwerth und vom oberwerth nach lahnstein oder auf die schmittenhöhe,das is ne ordentliche tour


----------



## Bls (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo, wollte mich hier kurz vorstellen 
Heiße Christof bin 22 Jahre alt und habe mir vor ein Paar Tagen ein YT-Freerider bestellt. Hoffe ich habe mit dem Rad eine gute Wahl getroffen. 
Freue mich schon auf gemeinsame Freeride-Touren und rasante Abfahrten!


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Januar 2010)

Spitzenpreis für die Ausstattung. Geometrie sieht auch vielversprechend aus.
Ich denke, es ist genau das richtige Bike für hier. Guter Kauf!


----------



## superrocker73 (16. Januar 2010)

Ihr seid unheimlich lustig.
Einige Leute sollten sich vielleicht mal vor dem Posten Gedanken darüber machen, welchen Schwachsinn sie in einem öffentlich zugänglichen Forum darbieten.
Und da ja diverse User so ihre ganz eigenen Moralvorstellungen haben was nur z. Bspl. Spaxschrauben in Bäume betrifft denke ich,
dass das Thema Kindesmißhandlung/Vergewaltigung nicht mit weniger Vorsicht zu genießen ist . . .
Wenn ein 15-Jähriger im jugendlichen Leichtsinn eine solche Bemerkung abgibt sollte man als erwachsener Mensch nicht in derartiger Form darauf anspringen, oder?
Denkt vielleicht einfach mal darüber nach!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (16. Januar 2010)

wir machen schon nur spaß,ich kann leichtsinn noch von spaß unterscheiden,ich bin nämlich kein dummer assi aus bekannten bezirken die ich nicht aussprechen will,weil es heißt das ich vorschnell urteile.
man sollte jedem seinen spaß gönnen,ab einem bestimmten punkt is halt schluss,das wissen hier denke ich alle oder hab ich vor mich mit assozialen zu treffen?ich denke nicht.
ich hab heute noch gesagt bekommen,das ich ein richtiges kind bin weil ich viel mist baue,ja und,jeder hebt sich iwie von den anderen ab und schwimmt nich mit dem strom.ich tanze gerne mal aus der Reihe und mache mist,auch mit erwachsenen.
aber wir können das thema ja vergessen und die geschichte ist weg vom tisch,ich denke das ist ein für alle recht akzeptabler 
kompromiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlack (17. Januar 2010)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Ihr seid unheimlich lustig.
> Einige Leute sollten sich vielleicht mal vor dem Posten Gedanken darüber machen, welchen Schwachsinn sie in einem öffentlich zugänglichen Forum darbieten.
> Und da ja diverse User so ihre ganz eigenen Moralvorstellungen haben was nur z. Bspl. Spaxschrauben in Bäume betrifft



Oh man, das scheint Dich noch immer sehr zu beschäftigen? Ich hoffe nicht, dass Deine Äußerung auf meinen Post von vor ca. 1385 Wochen bezogen ist ?


----------



## Bls (17. Januar 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Spitzenpreis für die Ausstattung. Geometrie sieht auch vielversprechend aus.
> Ich denke, es ist genau das richtige Bike für hier. Guter Kauf!



Jep, denke auch das ich damit wirklich eine gute Wahl getroffen habe. Wenn ich mein Rad hab werd ich mich auch mal den Touren hier anschließen. Hoffe das ich da mithalten kann irgendwie. ^^


----------



## superrocker73 (17. Januar 2010)

Schlack schrieb:


> Oh man, das scheint Dich noch immer sehr zu beschäftigen? Ich hoffe nicht, dass Deine Äußerung auf meinen Post von vor ca. 1385 Wochen bezogen ist ?



Beides nein!


----------



## Schlack (17. Januar 2010)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Beides nein!




Sehr schön !!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (17. Januar 2010)

so hab jetzt mein rad,nur noch auf die plattformpedale warten.
dämpfer war direkt ein neuer und super gepflegt so ein gutes gebrauchtes rad hab ich noch nie gesehen
dann warte ch mal auf den nächsten termin


----------



## >Helge< (17. Januar 2010)

Sieht ja so aus als würde die Koblenzer Gemeinde wachsen.....hoffentlich wird´s ein gutes Bikejahr!


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Januar 2010)

Bls schrieb:


> Hoffe das ich da mithalten kann irgendwie. ^^


Bis jetzt ist noch keiner verloren gegangen.



>Helge< schrieb:


> ....hoffentlich wird´s ein gutes Bikejahr!


  ...ohne große Verletzungen!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (17. Januar 2010)

hab von nem kumpel gehört das ihr wohl angeblich sehr schnell fahren würdet und nich lange auf die anderen warten würdet,denn ioch hatte den mal gefragt ob er auch mal mit will und dann bekam ich halt das als antwort.ist dem denn so?(soll ich von ihm aus fragen)


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Januar 2010)

bergauf geht es gemütlich und der langsamste gibt das tempo vor
bergab halt jeder wie er kann und spätestens am ende der abfahrt wird gewartet
ist aber auch kein problem eine abfahrt gemeinsam langsamer zu fahren und irgendwelche stellen mal zu üben

edit: wenn dir die strecken zusagen und du spaß daran hast, dann passen wir schon zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Januar 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Sieht ja so aus als würde die Koblenzer Gemeinde wachsen.....hoffentlich wird´s ein gutes Bikejahr!



...und die rechtschreibfehler-quote wächst anscheinend auch! 
(soll ich von nem kumpel aus sagen, der euch schonmal gesehen hat...)


----------



## Dennis_KO (18. Januar 2010)

Hoi zusammen,

bin relativ neu nach Koblenz gezogen und habe mir direkt mal ein Canyon Nerve AM geholt.
Mir wurde dieses Forum empfohlen um evtl. ein paar nette Leute kennen zu lernen die ab und zu zusammen ne runde fahren.
Nun wollte ich ma Wissen ob das denn auch so ist 

Fahrtechnisch bin ich, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, noch eine Niete von meiner Kondition brauchen wir gar nicht erst anfangen aber der Wille und der Kampfgeist ist überwältigend 

Also das Wetter macht mir nix aus, Sonne scheint, Warme Klamotten hab ich auch ... das einzige was fehlt ist Licht aber evtl hat ja jemand hier auch mittags zeit ?!?!

Achso, komme aus der Vorstadt und kenne mich nicht ganz so gut aus, daher wäre ein Treffpunkt ganz cool !

Sers, Dennis


----------



## SteFun76 (18. Januar 2010)

Servus Dennis,

von wo bist Du denn nach KO gezogen??? ( scheiss Neugier ))
Das mit dem Canyon kann ja jedem mal passieren ;-) (soll ich von nem kumpel aus sagen, der euch schonmal gesehen hat...) 


Ich denke da bist Du hier schon richtig zum spass haben......
CU


----------



## Dennis_KO (18. Januar 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Servus Dennis,
> 
> von wo bist Du denn nach KO gezogen??? ( scheiss Neugier ))
> Das mit dem Canyon kann ja jedem mal passieren ;-) (soll ich von nem kumpel aus sagen, der euch schonmal gesehen hat...)
> ...



Ja Super, das ging ja ma schnell, war noch bei dem Thread mit den Mädels, WAHNSINN 

Bin aus Garmisch-Partenkirchen hergezogen und weiss mittlerweile kaum noch warum 

Ist zufällig HEUTE noch jemand dabei der ne runde Fahren möchte oder ist das zu kurzfristig ?

sers


----------



## SteFun76 (18. Januar 2010)

Ich falle die nächsten 14 Tage leider aus..... bin beim boarden...und werde in Ischgl beim Tabledance die osteuropäischen Puppen tanzen lassen... ;-)

Bis dann.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2010)

Dennis_KO schrieb:


> .....Fahrtechnisch bin ich, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, noch eine Niete von meiner Kondition brauchen wir gar nicht erst anfangen.......



Dann bist du hier genau richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (18. Januar 2010)

Wow ....... die Bikerquote wächst ja schon fast ins unendliche
Ich finds geil


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Januar 2010)

Geht auch ohne Fahrtechnik,
hauptsache das Outfit ist stylish :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWjI0knqgQw"]YouTube- saw puppe frht dreirad[/ame]


----------



## Timoo (19. Januar 2010)

Dennis_KO schrieb:


> Ja Super, das ging ja ma schnell, war noch bei dem Thread mit den Mädels, WAHNSINN
> 
> Bin aus Garmisch-Partenkirchen hergezogen und weiss mittlerweile kaum noch warum
> 
> ...


 

hey dennis,

wie wäre es denn mit dem we? habe nämlich auch keine kondition und traue mich noch nicht mit den anderen zu fahren 


könnten ja auch mittags fahren da ich auch kein licht hab;o)


----------



## >Helge< (19. Januar 2010)

....sagt mal wann, bin wahrscheinlich dabei!

@Dennis KO:

Denke Du passt ganz gut in die Koblenzer Runde wenn ich Dein altes Bike so sehe!

@Timoo:

Mach mal den langen Vorbau an Deinem Bike weg und einen mit max. 6 cm dran....!


----------



## bebo2403 (19. Januar 2010)

Timoo schrieb:


> hey dennis,
> 
> wie wäre es denn mit dem we? habe nämlich auch keine kondition und traue mich noch nicht mit den anderen zu fahren



Hey, kommt schon!
Das mit der Kondition ist garantiert kein Problem. Es geht wirklich sehr gemütlich die Hügel rauf. Wir steigen auch schonmal ab und schieben.
Außerdem ist es im Moment (Wetter) schon schwer genug, überhaupt Mitfahrer zu finden.


----------



## >Helge< (19. Januar 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Hey, kommt schon!
> Das mit der Kondition ist garantiert kein Problem. Es geht wirklich sehr gemütlich die Hügel rauf. Wir steigen auch schonmal ab und schieben.


 Einfach mal mitkommen!


----------



## Dennis_KO (20. Januar 2010)

Hoi,

war gestern für 2 1/2 std im "Stadtwald" unterwegs, vom Stadion Oberwerth aus über den Rittersturz oder so  bis zur Kaiserin Augusta Hütte. Von da an gings nur noch Berg ab. Hab ne einfahrt gefunden, die Strecke war ganz schee und als Belonung/Strafe ?! Kam ich an der Coyote Ugly Bar raus, Ugly ist dabei maßlos untertrieben ...

Der Anstieg war echt ok, wenn man sich bissel kraft einteil kommt man fast ganz durch ! Evtl. kennt ihr die beschriebe Strecke schon ?! Hätte gern ne Einfahrt weiter oben gefunden !

Sers, Dennis

P.S. Wochenende geht klar ! Ab Sam. mittag bin ich bereit !


----------



## Sonnesteiber (20. Januar 2010)

@dennis:ich frag mich auch warum duz das machst, um darmisch rum ist doch sowas von geil und trails gibts auch genug,z.b zugspitze rum oder direkt von krün aus losfahren und bei mittenwald lässts sich super fahren(warum erzähl ich das eigentlich?)

am samstag hab ich leider keine zeit ich bin da weg,mit etwas glück werde ich diese woche noch meine pedals bekommen,hat jmd lust nächste woche (unter der woche) zu fahren,wenn ja wo?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> @dennis:ich frag mich auch warum duz das machst, um darmisch rum ist doch sowas von geil und trails gibts auch genug,z.b zugspitze rum oder direkt von krün aus losfahren und bei mittenwald lässts sich super fahren(warum erzähl ich das eigentlich?)
> 
> am samstag hab ich leider keine zeit ich bin da weg,mit etwas glück werde ich diese woche noch meine pedals bekommen,hat jmd lust nächste woche (unter der woche) zu fahren,wenn ja wo?



http://www.duden.de


----------



## bebo2403 (20. Januar 2010)

Dennis_KO schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> war gestern für 2 1/2 std im "Stadtwald" unterwegs, vom Stadion Oberwerth aus über den Rittersturz oder so  bis zur Kaiserin Augusta Hütte. Von da an gings nur noch Berg ab. Hab ne einfahrt gefunden, die Strecke war ganz schee und als Belonung/Strafe ?! Kam ich an der Coyote Ugly Bar raus, Ugly ist dabei maßlos untertrieben ...
> 
> ...




Das war wahrscheinlich teilweise die Ecki-Line!
Die hat der Helge damals (vor gut einem Jahr) mit hochrotem Kopf an einem Nachmittag von Laub und Steinen freigefegt
...und der Rocky hat in er gleichen Zeit mindestens vier Tonnen Steine aus dem Bach gefischt.
...und sie vorher erstmal entdeckt und geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (20. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> http://www.duden.de



ich weiß das meine rechtschreibung in internetforen zu wünschen übrig lässt,das liegt teilweise auch an den verschiedenen dialekt einflüssen,durch zu langen aufenthalt in anderen bundesländer
ODER
daran das ich recht schnell tippe und ich zu faul bin es nachher durch zu lesen.

Duden hab ich,sogar mal benutzt^.^


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Das war wahrscheinlich teilweise die Ecki-Line!
> Die hat der Helge damals (vor gut einem Jahr) mit hochrotem Kopf an einem Nachmittag von Laub und Steinen freigefegt
> ...und der Rocky hat in er gleichen Zeit mindestens vier Tonnen Steine aus dem Bach gefischt.
> ...und sie vorher erstmal entdeckt und geplant.



....und dann er den bebo geknechtet. (War aber einfach)


----------



## >Helge< (20. Januar 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Das war wahrscheinlich teilweise die Ecki-Line!
> Die hat der Helge damals (vor gut einem Jahr) mit hochrotem Kopf an einem Nachmittag von Laub und Steinen freigefegt
> ...und der Rocky hat in er gleichen Zeit mindestens vier Tonnen Steine aus dem Bach gefischt.
> ...und sie vorher erstmal entdeckt und geplant.



.....ach, das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## Single-Trail (20. Januar 2010)

Sympathischer Mountainbiker 20 Jahre jung, sucht jemanden für ein Ründchen im Wald. Du fährst gerne Fahrrad? ...und du hast morgen Zeit? Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt nach Absprache...


----------



## >Helge< (21. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht´s denn mit Samstag aus?


----------



## bebo2403 (21. Januar 2010)

Samstag ist gut!
Morgen kann ich nicht.


----------



## bebo2403 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich würde gerne spätestens gegen 13 Uhr starten.
Geht aber auch früher. Wer kann denn wann?


----------



## superrocker73 (22. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## superrocker73 (22. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (22. Januar 2010)

lhttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/557663


----------



## Brook (22. Januar 2010)

Ich werd "versuchen" echt früh hoch zu kommen, dann nett frühstück und Kaffee ganz viel ... ab zum Arbeitgeber und kurz meine vordere Bremsscheibe umbauen ... um den Fischerpfad unter die Stollen zu nehmen - steht was neues ;-)

Wir sehen / hören uns in the wood  und noch was - tomorrow night is party in city, vielleicht sieht man da ja auch noch den ein oder anderen von euch, würd mich freuen


----------



## bebo2403 (22. Januar 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> ... um den Fischerpfad unter die Stollen zu nehmen - steht was neues ;-)



Hört sich gut an


----------



## Brook (23. Januar 2010)

Seid Ihr beiden noch ganz  frisch? 

Und ... von dem Zeug brauch ich auf alle Fälle auch was!!


----------



## superrocker73 (23. Januar 2010)

*Big Love*

Ich bin raus!


----------



## Dennis_KO (23. Januar 2010)

Hoi,

bin gleich auch wieder in KO weiss allerdings überhaupt nicht wo ich hinkommen muss ?! Evtl. hat ja einer lust sich mit mir in der City, am Rhein (Pretzer) oder am Oberwerth zu treffen um von da aus los zu radeln !?

Wäre dann so um 14 - 15 Uhr

Also dann bis gleich !?!?!? 

Sers, Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (23. Januar 2010)

14 Uhr wäre noch ok für eine kleine Runde. Muss um 16 Uhr aber wieder daheim sein.
Ansonsten komm doch morgen früh um 11 Uhr mit. Da reicht es dann zeitlich auch für Fischer, Ecki und KöBa.


----------



## Dennis_KO (23. Januar 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> 14 Uhr wäre noch ok für eine kleine Runde. Muss um 16 Uhr aber wieder daheim sein.
> Ansonsten komm doch morgen früh um 11 Uhr mit. Da reicht es dann zeitlich auch für Fischer, Ecki und KöBa.



Muss morgen leider "de Romantische" mit meiner Freundin machen, fahre am Mo. früh nach München wegen ner OP daher wäre mir heute noch ganz recht. Den "Ecki Pfad" schafft man doch in zwei Std.  Hoffe ich 

Also 14 Uhr  oder jetzt schon .... nur wo Treffen ?


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Januar 2010)

14 uhr Pretzer!?


----------



## Dennis_KO (23. Januar 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> 14 uhr Pretzer!?



Supa !


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Januar 2010)

bis gleich


----------



## >Helge< (23. Januar 2010)

Hab leider gestern ziemlich gesumpft und bin noch nicht fit .....ob´s morgen um 11 klappt weiß ich noch nicht!


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Januar 2010)

Wir waren eine kurze Runde Ecki-Line fahren.
Dennis KO machte auch zuerst einen netten Eindruck. Dann allerdings hat er gesagt, dass ich älter aussehe als ich tatsächlich bin 
Mit dem fahr ich nie wieder!


----------



## Dennis_KO (23. Januar 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Wir waren eine kurze Runde Ecki-Line fahren.
> Dennis KO machte auch zuerst einen netten Eindruck. Dann allerdings hat er gesagt, dass ich älter aussehe als ich tatsächlich bin
> Mit dem fahr ich nie wieder!





Ich wusste dass das noch zurückkommt, hast mich trotz des Altersunterschieds nass gemacht  
Bekomme das  (Grinsen) einfach nimmer aus dem Gesicht. Doch jetzt am Höhepunkt muss ich pausieren FURCHTBAR


----------



## Basica (23. Januar 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Wir waren eine kurze Runde Ecki-Line fahren.
> Dennis KO machte auch zuerst einen netten Eindruck. Dann allerdings hat er gesagt, dass ich älter aussehe als ich tatsächlich bin
> Mit dem fahr ich nie wieder!



Das klingt nach dem Beginn einer ganz großen Liebe


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Januar 2010)

Schwucke

Ist schon ganz schön was weggetaut im Wald. War wieder vernünftig fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (25. Januar 2010)

wie wärs mit eventuell diesem we,ich weiß nur nich wie ich zeit hab,bräuchte halt konkrete infos zum planen,will soviel radeln wie es geht,ich will aus dem letzten loch pfeifen^.^
jmd lust,wie wäre köBa,ecki und fischer,reihenfolge mir egal


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2010)

Gerne.
leiderhabichkaumzeitdaichdamitbeschäftigtbin,deinebeiträgezulesen.


----------



## Basica (26. Januar 2010)

...


----------



## bebo2403 (26. Januar 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> wie wärs mit eventuell diesem we,ich weiß nur nich wie ich zeit hab,bräuchte halt konkrete infos zum planen,will soviel radeln wie es geht,ich will aus dem letzten loch pfeifen^.^
> jmd lust,wie wäre köBa,ecki und fischer,reihenfolge mir egal



Ich kann Freitag ab 11:00Uhr, den ganzen Samstag, und Sonntag ab 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Januar 2010)

Sonntag ist schonmal gestrichen.


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Januar 2010)

fast fertig (Gabelaufkleber):


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2010)

Dremo liegt bei mir im Auto!
Soll ich heute Abend vorbeikommen?


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hM-cwEo6D0s"]YouTube- Stefan Raab Hardcore geil[/ame]


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2010)

Dann mach dich schon mal hübsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (28. Januar 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> fast fertig (Gabelaufkleber):
> 
> Das sieht echt voll cool aus, reschpeckt!


----------



## >Helge< (28. Januar 2010)

@bebo:  

Da kann der Urlaub ja kommen!


----------



## Timoo (28. Januar 2010)

wo 





bebo2403 schrieb:


> fast fertig (Gabelaufkleber):


 
hut ab bebo voll geiles teil!!!! ;o)))
wo wohnst du nochmal?? ;o))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## AktionsAndi (28. Januar 2010)

krasse kiste, wo nutzt man das denn in ko zu 100 % aus? kenn mich hier nicht so aus...


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Januar 2010)

Eiscafe Brustolon
Bikepark-Maschine!


----------



## AktionsAndi (29. Januar 2010)

Die Pfaffendorfer Brücke ist aber schon mal ein guter Anfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (29. Januar 2010)

Gut! Die nehme ich gleich mit, auf dem Weg in den Stadtwald.
-> Fahrwerk testen/einstellen und mal ans Bike gewöhnen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (30. Januar 2010)

sorry das ich nich vorher bescheid gesagt hab,das ich doch nich kann,da ich krank bin und mein vater mich nich eher aus dem bett gelassen hat.
aber schickes bike bebo
ich denke aber das ich nächste woche wieder fit sein werde


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Januar 2010)

kein Ding
gute Besserung!


----------



## Brook (31. Januar 2010)

Wer heute nicht im Wald war hat echt was verpasst. Ok, es war schon auf den Parkplätzen und Hauptwegen derbst viel los, viele von den Spaziergängern die es nur 1x im Jahr in den Wald schaffen ... bei eben diesen konnte man jedoch grad bei dem Wetter mit härte und Fahrtechnik + einem netten Gruß "punkten"  

Und zum krönenden Abschluss noch ein aller erste Sahne Kaffee mit Pärchen "Superrocker" 

Danke HERR, welch nice sunday 

"RockyRider" - tschuldige!


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2010)

Kaffee mit wem?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (1. Februar 2010)

Es ist zwar kurzfristig, aber hat jemand noch Lust jetzt ein wenig zu radeln? Da ich aus persönlichen Gründen, dass Verlangen verspüre mich auf mein Rad zu schwingen.

@rockyrider66:Ist meine Schreibweise jetzt besser oder muss ich noch etwas verändern,damit deine Bedürfnisse nach korrekter deutscher Rechtschreibung befridiegt werden?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2010)

Geht in Ordnung.
Es sollte sich aber dabei um deine Bedürfnise handeln?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (1. Februar 2010)

Wieso denn meine Bedürfnisse? Im internet schluder ich gerne,weil ich viel Stress in der Schule habe und einfach mal entspannen will,ich schreibe es meist aber so,dass man es noch entziffern kann.

Hast du denn Zeit und Lust?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2010)

Wozu Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Killerzwelch (1. Februar 2010)

Servus Koblenz!

Bin wieder gelandet. Wer will die Woche biken? 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (1. Februar 2010)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Servus Koblenz!
> 
> Bin wieder gelandet. Wer will die Woche biken?
> 
> Greetz



Hey Buddy,

for real??? I´ll be back to BC for a visit at April. All my plans are gone. What happend? Give me a call tomorrow. 
CU
Stephan


----------



## Killerzwelch (1. Februar 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> for real??? I´ll be back to BC for a visit at April. All my plans are gone. What happend? Give me a call tomorrow.
> CU
> Stephan



Will do!
Wann hast du denn FA?


----------



## SteFun76 (1. Februar 2010)

u can call me the whole day......


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. Februar 2010)

Ich habe Lust die Woche zu biken,nur was fahren?
Meine bis jetzt waren:
-Beinhorntaltrail
-Schmittenhöhe
Zu mehr bin ich noch nich gekommen

Wo und Wann Treffpunkt?

hab noch zwei geile videos gefunden,wobei das eine eher weniger geil ist:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWP5JDnvlj0&NR=1"]YouTube- The BIGGEST BIKE JUMP EVER!!![/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq4RFqCKfQA"]YouTube- Dave Watson Gap Tour de France[/ame]


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Februar 2010)

Aaah, der alte Kanadier ist wieder da.
Willkommen zurück!
@ all:
Ich könnte morgen und Freitag wahrscheinlich ab mittags. Und das ganze WE sowieso!


----------



## Brook (2. Februar 2010)

Wer rockt den da wieder auf der "Köbacher" und parallel auf der Magurapage 

http://www.magura.com/de/home.html
"siehe oben rechts"

Kennen wir uns bereits? Deine Spuren hab ich auf alle Fälle am WE gesehen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. Februar 2010)

ich hab heute auch spuren gesehen,recht breit,mit vielen kleinen Dreiecken.
ich bin am coyote ugly rausgekommen,erst vom oberwerth hoch richtung rittersturz,dann hatte ich mich verfahren und kam am coyote ugly raus,sehr merkwürdig.

morgen könnte ich auch,ginge bei mir erst so viertel vor vier wegen stundenplan,also morgen,ja wenns euch nicht zu spät ist


----------



## Killerzwelch (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn Berg hoch nicht so gehezt wird, bin ich morgen ebenfalls den ganzen Tag verfügbar =)


----------



## dontheogl (3. Februar 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Wer rockt den da wieder auf der "Köbacher" und parallel auf der Magurapage
> 
> http://www.magura.com/de/home.html
> "siehe oben rechts"
> ...



Das war ich

Bis jetzt hatten wir noch nicht das Vergnügen, nur einmal beim Canyon-Trail-Day bist du an mit vorbei geflogen mit deinem Spezi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (3. Februar 2010)

Wie schaut es denn am Freitag zwischen 10:30 und 17:00 Uhr aus?
Gibt es jmdn, der Zeit für eine Runde hätte?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (3. Februar 2010)

was ist mit heute?
wie wärs mit 16:10 oberwerth sporthalle?


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Februar 2010)

Schade,
bißchen knapp!
Ich war eben auch schon eine Runde alleine unterwegs.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (3. Februar 2010)

das heute war ja ein totaler reinfall,fahren ging ja richtig schlecht,ich bin kaum zum kühkopf hockgekommen, dann musste ich einen teil bis kurz vorm remstecken schieben (ich hatte irgendwann keine lust mehr),runter fahren ging erst ab kühkopf einigermaßen,weil man nich treten konnte geschweige denn sich irgendwie bewegen weil man dann weggerutscht ist oder eingesackt ist.

@bebo:war das bei dir auch so oder waren uns wegverhältnisse stark verschieden?wenn ja wie bist du denn gefahren?


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Februar 2010)

bei mir war es leider ähnlich
>wie auf seife
mal sehen, wie es am freitag ausschaut


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Februar 2010)

Morgen gegen 14 Uhr gibt es eine Stadwaldrunde mit Prominenz aus B.C. Canada


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (4. Februar 2010)

kann leider nich,muss saftschubse spielen für meinen vater

schon was für sonntag geplant?


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Februar 2010)

ja
biken, wenn ´s wetter passt


----------



## Sonnesteiber (5. Februar 2010)

wäre es dann unter gegebenen umständen  möglich,dass ich mitfahre?


----------



## bebo2403 (5. Februar 2010)

klaro


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Februar 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> wäre es dann unter gegebenen umständen  möglich,dass ich mitfahre?



Wir sind um 10:15Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth.
Ist das ok für dich?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (6. Februar 2010)

ok werde da sein.
hoffentlich hält die kette noch


----------



## >Helge< (6. Februar 2010)

Mist,werd´s morgen nicht schaffen....


----------



## bebo2403 (7. Februar 2010)

Schade,
FiPf und KöBa sind wieder frei von Schnee.


----------



## Brook (7. Februar 2010)

Wo ist heute Treffpunkt und was steht auf dem Plan? Gibt es eigentlich auch von der "Festung Ehrenbreitstein" einen netten Trail hinab nach Affendorf? Find die Aussicht von der Festung so cool


----------



## Sonnesteiber (7. Februar 2010)

@brook:du warst etwas zu spät,werde aber die tage fahren,also wenn du lust und rücksicht und geduld hast,fahr ich mit(keine angst kann so blöd stell ich mich beim fahren doch nich an).

heute war richtig gut, hat jmd die nächsten tage lust zu fahren.sonst muss ich alleine hinfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (9. Februar 2010)

*Neues aus dem Nachbarforum..............*

RE: Bikepark Koblenz 
So Leute! Heute war eine Begehung im Stadtwald mit dem Baudezernenten, Politikern, Förster und Forstaufsicht, etc und nochmal der gleichen Anzahl an Bikern.
Ich schildere das ganze kurz in Stichwörtern, da ich zeitlich ein wenig unter Druck stehe:
- Treffpunkt war der Stadtwald, die Straße unterhalb vom Funkturm
- wir haben unsere Vorstellung geäußert, d.h. eine Strecke vom Funkturm bis zur Straße darunter, aber nicht der direkte Weg wie er bisher besteht, sondern weiter nach rechts, mit einigen Kurven, so dass man mit einer Streckenlänge von ca 700-800m in Nähe der Abzweigung zum Funkturm herauskommt
- zunächst mal war der Förster nicht abgeneigt, sprach aber das bisherige Problem mit den Bikern an
- wir konnten ihn überzeugen, dass das Projekt dazu beitragen wird, dass weniger illegale Grabungen seitens der Biker stattfinden
- Nachteil bei dem Gebiet ist, dass das ein sehr gutes Waldstück im Bezug auf die Forstwirtschaft ist, d.h. dass dort einer der wenigen Plätze ist, die über sehr guten Boden verfügt und dass der Wald dort wenig Probleme im Bezug auf Pflege vom Förster macht. Der Wald wächst dort nämlich selbstständig nach
- der Förster wies uns auch darauf hin, dass der Boden dort sehr lange nass bleibt und somit für beide Parteien nicht gut wäre dort eine Strecke zu errichten, da man mit ständiger Erosion rechnen müsste
- der Baudezernent und der Förster arbeiten nun Vorschläge aus für ein anderes Gebiet, welches ein wenig felsiger ist (ähnlich wie in Boppard, dort befindet sich die Strecke auch auf wenig fruchtbarem Boden)
- zur Bildung eines Vereins ist zu sagen, dass wir zwei Möglichkeiten in Betracht ziehen: 1. wir schließen uns einem lokalen Verein an 2. die Politikerin wird als Ansprechpartner zwischengeschaltet und agiert sozusagen als Pate, es geht bei dem Verein weniger um Versicherungsschutz, sondern mehr darum, dass Förster, Jäger etc einen Anprechpartner haben
- abschließend möchte ich sagen, dass sich niemand gegen das Projekt gestellt hat und dass alle an einem Strag ziehen, einzig der Förster hat ein wenig Bedenken geäußert, aber der Schutz des Waldes ist ja nunmal sein Job und er wird uns unterstützen (müssen). Die Ablehnung des Försters zu dem Gebiet konnten wir alle verstehen und wir betonten, dass wir nicht auf den Bereich bestehen, sondern dass wir die Streckenführung beispielsweise ausgesucht hatten, um den betroffenen Personen einen ungefähren Einblick geben zu können.

Wir äußerten folgende Forderungen/Wünsche an die Strecke:
- ca 700-1000m Streckenlänge
- Straße/Weg um wieder hochzufahren
- Gefälle

Bleibt nun zu hoffen, dass wir relativ zeitnah einige Vorschläge bekommen, so dass wir in dieser Saison schon mit dem Bau beginnen können, aber wir zeigten uns alle optimistisch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2010)

War niemand vom Umweltamt/ Umweltschutz dabei?


----------



## SteFun76 (9. Februar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> War niemand vom Umweltamt/ Umweltschutz dabei?



Keine Ahnung... Für Details siehe unter ride-downhill.de


----------



## "KaiHawai" (9. Februar 2010)

@Rocki:
soviel wohl zu der ablehnenden Haltung


----------



## Sonnesteiber (9. Februar 2010)

hab noch gehört von jemandem,der mit dabei war,dass wohl verscuht wird bis april einen weiteren stadort zu finden,damit halt in der saison schon gebaut wird


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2010)

[quote="KaiHawai";6824122]@Rocki:
soviel wohl zu der ablehnenden Haltung[/quote]

Es würde mich freuen, wenn es so einfach und schnell über die Bühne gehen würde!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2010)

Wer hat den nun den ersten Schritt für eine neue Strecke getan?
Von wem kam die Initiative?


----------



## >Helge< (9. Februar 2010)

Würde mich auch interessieren..und ich würde mich auch gerne meinen Teil dazu beitragen wenn es weiter geht!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (10. Februar 2010)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Bin der Meinung, dass wir uns geschlossen hinter dieses Projekt stellen sollten. Je mehr Unterstützung und Eigeninitiative wir mit einbringen, desto glaubwürdiger wird dieses Projekt. Ich war immer der Meinung, das auf bilateraler Ebene eine für beide Seiten zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden werden kann. Nun müssen wir Gas geben!

Ich flüchte nun vor Karneval, werde mich aber nächste Woche mit Rechen usw. als Putzfrau betätigen. Habt viel Spaß Jungs. 
Keep ridin' on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2010)

Ja und wie stellt man sich nun hinter das Projekt?
Wer ist denn da Ansprechpartner?


----------



## floleerau (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo
würde mich auch gerne anschliesen,finde das eine richtigb gute idee.Und würde gerne helfen!!

      MFg FLO


----------



## >Helge< (11. Februar 2010)

Ich fände es auch klasse wenn die Leute aus dem _Nachbarforum_, die hier ja anscheinend auch (wenn auch selten) aktiv sind, alle Neuigkeiten posten würden......z.B. erneute Treffen etc.!

Schließlich sind hier im IBC auch einige Leute regelmäßig im Stadtwald unterwegs die ihren Teil zur Streckenvielfalt im Stadtwald beigetragen haben und recht aktiv sind! 

....kann für uns alle doch nur positiv sein wenn mehr daraus würde! 

.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (12. Februar 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Schließlich sind hier im IBC auch einige Leute regelmäßig im Stadtwald unterwegs die ihren Teil zur Streckenvielfalt im Stadtwald beigetragen haben und recht aktiv sind!



Genau das wird der Förster, der hier übrigens aktiver ist als ihr alle denkt, besonders gerne lesen und ihn in seiner Entscheidung über die Strecke beeinflussen. Super gemacht. Danke.
Diese Leute möchten wir bitteschön nicht! dabei haben, wartet einfach bis es fertig ist, wann auch immer, dann könnt ihr fahren, und bis dahin hört auf illegal zu bauen, es schadet uns allen!
Ganz davon zu schweigen, daß aus diesem Forum das eine oder andere Mitglied unangenehm aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Basica (12. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank dass Du hier mal sagst wie man alles so richtig macht! Seit ich Rad fahre habe ich schon immer das Gefühl ich mache etwas falsch. Es würde mich freuen wenn Du mich zukünftig etwas anleiten könntest. Ich wollte am Wochenende noch mal in den Wald mit dem Fahrrad ist das ok? Wollte durch den Stadtwald fahren. Gibt es irgendwelche Einschränkungen für den 13. & 14. Februar?
Ich freue mich auch schon auf die 1km lange Downhillpiste! Die ca. 20km die ich bisher immer gefahren bin waren mir eh viel zu anstrengend!


----------



## SteFun76 (12. Februar 2010)

@ Basica

Ich glaube Du bist jetzt unserem Skyreacher ( _welcher mich übrigens sehr an ein kürzlich ausgeschiedenes Mitglied erinnert_ ) unangenehm aufgefallen......

Die 20 km Abfahrt ist mir auch zu anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (12. Februar 2010)

weiter so leute,genau das ist doch das was wir erreichen wollen,wir wollen uns doch nur streiten oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?
wir müssen alle an einem strang ziehen und nich zwietracht säen.

aber lasst doch einfach mal zusammenfahren,dann kann man sich auch mal aussprechen,das ist über inet immer etwas schwieriger​


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Februar 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> @ Basica
> 
> Ich glaube Du bist jetzt unserem Skyreacher ( _welcher mich übrigens sehr an ein kürzlich ausgeschiedenes Mitglied erinnert_ ) unangenehm aufgefallen......
> 
> Die 20 km Abfahrt ist mir auch zu anstrengend



Du meinst, die seltsamen älteren Beiträge mit den Social Distortion Lyrics und der Versuch schlechte Stimmung zu machen, haben ihn verraten? Gut kombiniert Watson!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (12. Februar 2010)

wann fahrt ihr eigentlich nochmal?


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Februar 2010)

??
Ich hab das ganze WE Zeit, wenn was geht!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (12. Februar 2010)

sonntag könnte klappen,wenn aber nachmittags,weil ich noch aus münchen zurückkomme und die fahrt dauert bekanntlich etwas


----------



## >Helge< (12. Februar 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Genau das wird der Förster, der hier übrigens aktiver ist als ihr alle denkt, besonders gerne lesen und ihn in seiner Entscheidung über die Strecke beeinflussen. Super gemacht. Danke.
> Diese Leute möchten wir bitteschön nicht! dabei haben, wartet einfach bis es fertig ist, wann auch immer, dann könnt ihr fahren, und bis dahin hört auf illegal zu bauen, es schadet uns allen!
> Ganz davon zu schweigen, daß aus diesem Forum das eine oder andere Mitglied unangenehm aufgefallen ist.



Also nochmal ....  und langsam lesen:

Ich meine dass es auch noch jede Menge andere Leute gibt die sich für eine offizielle Strecke stark machen würden/ möchten und auch aktiv ihren Teil dazu beitragen möchten!


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (12. Februar 2010)

Mache kein Geheimnis aus meiner Identität, auch wenn ihr das gerne hättet. Aber gut geschnüffelt, habe mich sehr amüsiert.

Trotzdem: Das Ganze war weder als Schlechte-Stimmung-machen noch als  Fahrtrainingsangebot gemeint sondern sollte eher ein Statement zur derzeitigen Situation im Koblenzer Stadtwald sein. Oder von mir aus eine Aufforderung mit der Bauerei aufzuhören weil das Projekt ansonsten gestorben ist bevor es überhaupt ins Rollen kommt.

Schade ist nur, dass in diesem Forum grundsätzlich alles negativ bewertet wird und man leider generell keinerlei Kritik üben darf ohne dass sich User persönlich angegriffen fühlen und meinen ihre achso schlauen Einträge verfassen zu müssen, die zudem völlig überflüssig sind und nichts zum Thema beitragen.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (12. Februar 2010)

kritik ja,aber nur wie und so wie du das gesagt hast war das nicht ok.aber das mit dem schlechte stimmung machen kannst du ja gut,so wie du hier redest brauchst du dich nich wundern das du hier so schlecht empfangen wirst


----------



## >Helge< (12. Februar 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Das Ganze war weder als Schlechte-Stimmung-machen noch als  Fahrtrainingsangebot gemeint sondern sollte eher ein Statement zur derzeitigen Situation im Koblenzer Stadtwald sein. Oder von mir aus eine Aufforderung mit der Bauerei aufzuhören weil das Projekt ansonsten gestorben ist bevor es überhaupt ins Rollen kommt.



Eben *genau deswegen* wäre es toll wenn *alle* sich mit einbringen könnten um *eine offizielle* Strecke zu bekommen, an der man sich *offiziell* beim Bau beteiligen kann! 



SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Schade ist nur, dass in diesem Forum grundsätzlich alles negativ bewertet wird und man leider generell keinerlei Kritik üben darf ohne dass sich User persönlich angegriffen fühlen und meinen ihre achso schlauen Einträge verfassen zu müssen, die zudem völlig überflüssig sind und nichts zum Thema beitragen.



Kritik ist eigentlich kein Problem, aber der Ton macht halt die Musik und das wird von vielen einfach nicht gesehen!

.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (16. Februar 2010)

so mal was anderes:
hat heute jmd zeit ne runde zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2010)

Indet man über haupt bei dem weißen Kram den Weg?
Bin schon lange nicht mehr im Wald gewesen............


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. Februar 2010)

Jo, KB und FP sind frei.
E-Line hatte gut schnee und Holzbefall, 
könnte vll. heute abtauen. 
Wäre morgen an ner Runde interessiert, jmd parat?
Gruß


----------



## Sonnesteiber (16. Februar 2010)

morgen warum nich,könnte so ab 15.30uhr unten an der sporthalle oberwerth sein


----------



## Killerzwelch (17. Februar 2010)

Servus,
ich muss mal schaun wie ich mim Dach durchkomme, 
hatte eigentlich vor dann schon mit meiner Runde durch zu sein 
Meld mich nochmal.
Gruß


----------



## Killerzwelch (17. Februar 2010)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> tach, schönen gruß an alle!
> 
> und hier hab ich etwas gefunden, was mich fast aus dem bett geschmissen hätte-und zwar vor schmunzeln...
> 
> ...



Harhar, 
das muss ich mir dann wohl auch mal zulegen, 
vll. bekomm ich das passende ärmelose Rennradtrickot ja auch noch dazu!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2010)

Der Typ im Video kann auch gut schieben..............


----------



## Sonnesteiber (17. Februar 2010)

also bei mir gehts auch früher,da bei mir etwas ausgefallen ist,sag jetzt ne zeit und ich werde gucken wie es sich regeln lässt


----------



## Killerzwelch (17. Februar 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> morgen warum nich,könnte so ab 15.30uhr unten an der sporthalle oberwerth sein



Alles klar. Dann um 15:30 Uhr an der Halle.
Gib nochmal kurz Bescheid, ob du es packst.
Gruß


----------



## Sonnesteiber (17. Februar 2010)

geht bei mir auch noch ne halbe stunde früher,aber packen tu ich das locker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (17. Februar 2010)

Ja super, dann mach ich mich fertig und bin um 15 Uhr an der Halle.
Bis gleich


----------



## Sonnesteiber (17. Februar 2010)

bis gleich


----------



## Sonnesteiber (18. Februar 2010)

fischer war komplett zu und köba war ganz unten nur frei,rechtschwierig gewesen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (20. Februar 2010)

werde morgen fahren,jmd lust?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2010)

Ist am WE mal jemand im Stadtwald gewesen?
Wie sieht es dort aus?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (22. Februar 2010)

ja wir waren mal unterwegs,schnee und schneematsch,die trails sind größtenteils schlammig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2010)

schiss, und jetzt kommt der frost noch zusätzlich aus dem boden........


----------



## Basica (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Rocky, 
Fischerpfad ist frei, vom Turm runter zur Straße und Holzrückerweg nahezu unfahrbar, Königsbacher frei und spaßig. Wäre schön wenn Du bald wieder dabei bist!
Gruß


----------



## SteFun76 (22. Februar 2010)

Basica schrieb:


> Hallo Rocky,
> Fischerpfad ist frei, vom Turm runter zur Straße und Holzrückerweg nahezu unfahrbar, Königsbacher frei und spaßig. Wäre schön wenn Du bald wieder dabei bist!
> Gruß



Da kann ich nur bestätigen........ Wir ruinieren derzeit in dem Matsch alles..... da muss wieder neu geshaped werden, wenn der Frühling denn am Start ist....


----------



## Basica (22. Februar 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur bestätigen........ Wir ruinieren derzeit in dem Matsch alles..... da muss wieder neu geshaped werden, wenn der Frühling denn am Start ist....



Aber bitte nur wenn "sky..." sein ok gibt!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (23. Februar 2010)

achso der sprung auf dem fischer(der neue große) ist nich ganz ungefährlich,derjenige der ihn gebaut hat,hat sich beim 2.sprung mehrere rippen und zwei finger gebrochen


----------



## Killerzwelch (23. Februar 2010)

Dann gute Besserung und vielen Dank für die sexy Kannte! 

Hoffentlich bekommt der Andy wenig blöde Witze zu hören, dass tut immer so weh bei gebrochenen Rippen 

Hat Mitwoch jemand Lust auf etwas biken?


----------



## AktionsAndi (26. Februar 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> achso der sprung auf dem fischer(der neue große) ist nich ganz ungefährlich,derjenige der ihn gebaut hat,hat sich beim 2.sprung mehrere rippen und zwei finger gebrochen





Krass was ich mir alles zugezogen habe, wovon ich nix weiß ! Zur Info:  das Teil hab ich nicht gebaut... kein Plan wer das war. Werde die Biatch aber demnächst mal so  bearbeiten das man ihn anständig fahren kann, zumindest mal die Steine aus der Landung und das ganze ein bisschen begradigen oder nen Anlieger hinter die Landung, denn so wie es jetzt ist kommt man von der eigentlichen Strecke ab. Man wird viel zu schnell bei der steilen Landung. Bin scheinbar nur der  einzige der bis jetzt da runter ist  ... er ist aber definitiv fahrbar, bei ersten mal hats sauber geklappt! Ich habe mir auch nur eine Rippe angebrochen und den Daumenmuskel zerfetzt dazu kamen ein paar üble Prellungen, also halb so wild wie oben geschrieben. Bin weitesgehend auch wieder fit und mit dem Bike unterwegs. Also, viel Spaß dem, der sich traut 













Schöne grüße, Andi d' Aktione.


----------



## Killerzwelch (26. Februar 2010)

hehe, stillepost fand ich schon immer super!
Mich würd interessieren wers gebaut hat und mich über ne PM freuen.

@ Andi: Dann weiterhin gutes Verheilen und vll. sieht man sich ja mal in der Hecke...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (26. Februar 2010)

sieht trotzdem lecker,vllt finden wir nocht ein paar stücke von dir oder hast du die schon aufgesammelt.
gute besserung


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2010)

Geht morgen Nachmittag was?
Bergauf würde ich ein Stück mitgurken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der gasmann (26. Februar 2010)

hey leute - ich finde es zwar cool wenn ihr irgend etwas bauen wollt, aber ich mag es gar nicht wenn man an von uns gebauten strecken rummbastelt - würde ich umgekehrt auch nicht - die kante wird noch ausgebaut, dass der absprung auch vernünftig passt!


----------



## AktionsAndi (27. Februar 2010)

der gasmann schrieb:


> hey leute - ich finde es zwar cool wenn ihr irgend etwas bauen wollt, aber ich mag es gar nicht wenn man an von uns gebauten strecken rummbastelt - würde ich umgekehrt auch nicht - die kante wird noch ausgebaut, dass der absprung auch vernünftig passt!




hi, 
also nehme ich mal an habt ihr/du den drop da gebastelt?! sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber das teil ist nichts halbes und noch nichts ganzes... ich bin den so gefahren wie er jetzt ist und hab mich verletzt. damit mir oder anderen das nicht nochmal oder auch passiert, werde ich das was ich für wichtig halte ändern. ich werde ja an der grundidee nicht rumbasteln. nur wenn man sowas anfängt, macht man es direkt fertig oder sperrt es iwie ab. dann muss man sich im nachhinein nicht beschweren. sorry, aber es wird momentan überall soviel gebaut, wenn sich jeder beschweren würde weil einer was ausbessert oder ein bisschen ändert, können wir alle die bikes verkaufen denn dann hat das nix mehr mit zusammenhalt zu tun. 

adios und gute nacht


----------



## AktionsAndi (27. Februar 2010)

der gasmann schrieb:


> hey leute - ich finde es zwar cool wenn ihr  irgend etwas bauen wollt, aber ich mag es gar nicht wenn man an von uns  gebauten strecken rummbastelt - würde ich umgekehrt auch nicht - die  kante wird noch ausgebaut, dass der absprung auch vernünftig  passt!




hi, 
also nehme ich mal an habt ihr/du den drop da gebastelt?! sorry wenn ich  das so sage, aber das teil ist nichts halbes und noch nichts ganzes...  ich bin den so gefahren wie er jetzt ist und hab mich verletzt. damit  mir oder anderen das nicht nochmal oder auch passiert, werde ich das was  ich für wichtig halte ändern. ich werde ja an der grundidee nicht  rumbasteln. nur wenn man sowas anfängt, macht man es direkt fertig oder  sperrt es iwie ab. dann muss man sich im nachhinein nicht beschweren.  sorry, aber es wird momentan überall soviel gebaut, wenn sich jeder  beschweren würde weil einer was ausbessert oder ein bisschen ändert,  können wir alle die bikes verkaufen denn dann hat das nix mehr mit  zusammenhalt zu tun. 

adios und gute nacht


----------



## MUDprof (27. Februar 2010)

hi,

wir sind die letzten, die nicht gerne mit anderen zusammen was vernünftiges auf die beine stellen - sollte auch nicht stressig rüberkommen - aber dann zusammen od. zumindest abgesprochen - klar hat keiner irgendein anrecht auf eine line, aber wenn sich jemand die mühe macht kann man das auch respektieren. also die komische senke vor der kante muss noch aufgeschüttet werden, damit der absprung korrekt ist. einen anlieger im auslauf hatten wir auch geplant - von mir aus baut es um, wenn ihr die zeit habt u habt euren spaß damit - die balken und steine im vorherigen teile würde ich aber ganz gerne so lassen - wir hatten auch noch weitere abschnitte neben der folgenden strecke geplant - vielleicht kann man das ja an irgendeinem we mal zusammen machen - wäre cool!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2010)

Auf jeden Fall war der Stadtwald gestern super abgetrocknet.
Die Gier kommt wieder..............


----------



## Sonnesteiber (1. März 2010)

hat jmd nächste woche montag/dienstag zeit?
hab den ganzen tag frei und such ne beschäftigung


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> hat jmd nächste woche montag/dienstag zeit?
> hab den ganzen tag frei und such ne beschäftigung



Mein Auto müsste gewaschen, und die Straße gebürstet werden .


----------



## hesinde2006 (1. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

für nächsten Tage suche ich Leute die mit mir die beiden (Freeride) Trails in Mülheim-Kärlich ausbauen und für die kommende Saison fertig machen.


----------



## Killerzwelch (1. März 2010)

Servus hesinde2006.
Schreib mir doch ne PM mit deiner Nummer.
Melde mich wenn ich genau weis wann ich die Woche Zeit habe.

PS: e-line ist absolut nicht befahrbar. 
Der untere Teil der Buchentrails liegt auch mit Bäumen zu.
KöBa hat am kurzen Steilstück direkt nachdem man wieder auf die original Strecke kommt einen Baum und man würde sich den Hals brechen. Mit 2 Spatenstichen würde sich die Sache richten lassen.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (1. März 2010)

@Killerzwelch
Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehn; ich fahr hauptsächlich einfache Singetrails (No Downhill) mit meinem 100mm Fully.


----------



## Antilles (1. März 2010)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> PS: e-line ist absolut nicht befahrbar.
> Der untere Teil der Buchentrails liegt auch mit Bäumen zu.
> KöBa hat am kurzen Steilstück direkt nachdem man wieder auf die original Strecke kommt einen Baum und man würde sich den Hals brechen. Mit 2 Spatenstichen würde sich die Sache richten lassen.
> Gruß



wann? hab abi rum, kann also jetzt quasi jederzeit
aber allein mach cih das nicht da ich keine ahnung davon hab:-D
mfg antilles


----------



## SteFun76 (2. März 2010)

Moin moin,

heute jemand am Start für nen Baumcheck am Fischer. Wollte so gegen vier mal los.....

Cu


----------



## Antilles (2. März 2010)

Gerne auch früher! muss um halb 6 wieder zuhause sein!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. März 2010)

ich kann morgen evt
bräuchte nur heute ne zusage


----------



## Brook (3. März 2010)

Bin heute mit einem Kollegen in aller frühe vor der Arbeit über die Karthause hoch und dann rüber zum Fischerpfad und kann auch für die Strecke an einigen Stellen doch ordentlichen "Windbruch" melden ... den Fischerpfad hat es im mittleren Teil getroffen - der Rest ist eigentlich fahrbar. Eben nur die Strecke bis zu den Soldatengräbern vor dem eigentlichen Einstieg liegt teilweise ordentlich mit Bäumen zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (3. März 2010)

der teil bis zu den gräbern ist ja sowieso nicht wirklich interessant,vorallendingen weil es hoch geht


----------



## Killerzwelch (3. März 2010)

Will Donnerstag jmd biken?


----------



## floleerau (4. März 2010)

Ja will heute Biken!!


----------



## Killerzwelch (4. März 2010)

Hört sich gut an.
Wann?
Als Treffpunkt würd ich mal die Gülser Brücke vorschlagen, von da können wir dann über die Kartause hochfahren, sofern wir nich was anderes als Stadtwald fahren wollen.
Gruß


----------



## bebo2403 (4. März 2010)

Morgen gegen 13:30 Uhr will ich mit SteFun eine Runde Stadtwald fahren.
Noch wer Interesse?


----------



## Basica (4. März 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Morgen gegen 13:30 Uhr will ich mit SteFun eine Runde Stadtwald fahren.
> Noch wer Interesse?



Interesse schon aber ich bin leider nicht so eine vom Arbeitgeber verwöhnte faule Sau die schon um 13:30 frei hat 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und hoffe, dass wir uns am Wochenende zu einer gemeinsamen Runde treffen.

Ach ja, räumt doch schon mal ein paar Äste weg damit ich dann freie Fahrt habe...


----------



## SteFun76 (4. März 2010)

Und ich möchte morgen mit Bebo eine Runde Stadtwald fahren....


----------



## Grandslam (4. März 2010)

bin am start


----------



## bebo2403 (4. März 2010)

Basica schrieb:


> ...vom Arbeitgeber verwöhnte faule Sau die schon um 13:30 frei hat



...und das von dem, der gerade auf Kosten seines Arbeitgebers in Skandinavien mit dicken Autos durch den Schnee fährt und abends mit den Kollegen nackig in der Sauna hockt und Elchschnaps säuft, um locker zu werden und ...


----------



## Basica (5. März 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> ...und das von dem, der gerade auf Kosten seines Arbeitgebers in Skandinavien mit dicken Autos durch den Schnee fährt und abends mit den Kollegen nackig in der Sauna hockt und Elchschnaps säuft, um locker zu werden und ...



Bei strahlend blauem Himmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (5. März 2010)

So, bis gleich 13.30 Uhr an der Laubach....


----------



## Sonnesteiber (5. März 2010)

viel spaß im schneegestöber.
also sonntag werden wir zwischen 15:30 und 16uhr ne runde fahren,was genau steht noch nich fest,aber wenn ihr lust habt,könnt ihr gerne mitfahren


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2010)

zwischen 15:30 und 16:00 Uhr?
Muss aber eine sehr kleine Runde werden.......


----------



## Antilles (5. März 2010)

Wie stehts samstag? können ja so ne tour incl. aufräumaktion machen... paar bilder davon und schon kann man wieder das image der biker aufpolieren, da sie auch die wanderwege passierbar machen:-D
der zweck muss ja nicht erwähnt werden

jemand lust/zeit?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (5. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> zwischen 15:30 und 16:00 Uhr?
> Muss aber eine sehr kleine Runde werden.......



man kann auch im dunkeln fahren und im dunklen lässts sich bekanntlich munkeln.
geht leider nich früher


----------



## Antilles (5. März 2010)

ich glaube es ging eher darum das von 1530 bis 1600 nur 30 minuten sind:-d


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2010)

rischtisch!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (5. März 2010)

achso,die zeit brauch ich um hochzukommen


----------



## SteFun76 (5. März 2010)

@ Rockyrider    Alder alder.... die Ecki ist bis erstmal lahm gelegt.......
@ Antilles        Habe hier und da mit Bebo schon was weggeräumt, jedoch nur mit            den             Händen kommt man nicht weit..

Köba geht gut. Der Baum auf dem unteren Stück stört nicht wirklich, man kann durch die alte Abkürzungsline fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (5. März 2010)

So, wieder da!
Fischerpfad wie schon beschrieben
Ecki kriegen wir mit viel Schweiß und evtl. Umwegen schon wieder einigermaßen hin

KöBa komplett fahrbar, aber am Einstieg in den unteren Single-Trail konnten wir nur noch die Abkürzung fahren

Sh*t, Wacho war erster am Rechner


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2010)

Na da hat uns der Winter ja ganz schön in die Eier getreten!


----------



## bebo2403 (5. März 2010)

Selber schuld!
Warum lässt du denn auch immer jeden an deine Eier?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2010)

Beschwert hast du dich bisher noch nie?


----------



## Antilles (5. März 2010)

Dann brauch ich wohl nicht nach dem fischer gucken zu fahren... dann schau ich mal auf dem hexenpfad! jemand lust? falls es uns nciht zuschneit?

oder mal gucken ob der weg vond er karthause zum remstecken mittlerweile frei ist, als ich letztesmal da runter wollte lagen da noch 300m baum an baum...
und da klettern mim fahrad nicht nur anstrengen ist, sondern auch gefährlich kann ich rockyrider nur zustimmen:



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na da hat uns der Winter ja ganz schön in die Eier getreten!



niemals nur mit einem bein vom baum rutschen... sonst muss man den rest des tages im stehen fahren


----------



## Sonnesteiber (5. März 2010)

jaja da kennt sich der krüppel aus

ich muss mal die figurbetonte kleidung rausolen,vllt klappts ja dann mit der vergewaltigung,unser bebo hat den letzten wink mit dem zaunpfahl ja iwie übersehen

ich hab ne kleine klappsäge,richtig scharf und total ungefärlich beim transportieren,damit sollte MANN was frei kriegen,also können wir ja alles mit hindernissen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (5. März 2010)

??? kevin das sind keine äste! das sind BÄUME! ich weiss vom pc aus sind die nicht soo groß und in pc games kann man die recht schnell platt machen, aber wenn du mal rasugehst, stellst du fest das die recht stabil sind und ungefähr 2x so dick wie du! da hilft die klappsäge recht wenig... aber vllt kann man kleine kicker drüber bauen...:-D


----------



## Sonnesteiber (5. März 2010)

ich bin für den kicker,oder logride oder ein step up(wir müssen vorher aber skyreacher fragen),meinen haustrail haben ja die freundlichen waldarbeiter freigemacht,ich fand das richtig nett von denen.


----------



## Grandslam (6. März 2010)

Hi habe ein krasses problem 
bin momentan in koblenz
wär cool wenn mir vllt jmd helfen könnte
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6909585#post6909585
selbst der radsport regenhardt könnte mir nicht helfen


----------



## bebo2403 (6. März 2010)

Falls der RockyRider mal abends bisschen Zeit hat, dann können wir deine Möhre in mein Auto schmeißen und nach Lahnstein fahren.
Da gibt es im Keller eine gut ausgestattete Werkstatt und gute Ideen.


----------



## Grandslam (6. März 2010)

wär mir echt ne große hilfe
ansonsten hilft nur noch aufbohren


----------



## SteFun76 (6. März 2010)

Geht morgen was mit biken??? Mache davon heute die Anzahl der Biere abhängig...


----------



## Antilles (6. März 2010)

ich bin mit sonnsesteiber und 2 kumpels morgen um 1530 am oberwerth...
runde wird dann kurzfristig ausgesucht...
denke aber das köba als einziger trail frei ist:-D
und bis 1530 sollte der alc auch abgebaut sein:-D


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2010)

Habe nix dagegen, bin aber kommende Woche unterwegs.
Danach gerne, habe gerade Gas- und Sauerstoffflasche füllen lassen.


----------



## bebo2403 (6. März 2010)

Ich will auch
Aber ich würde gerne früher los


----------



## Antilles (6. März 2010)

mhh meine kollegen können nicht früher:-( ansonsten wäre ich auch für früher... aber ich hab denen schon zugesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (7. März 2010)

bei mir gehts nicht früher,ich komm erst um 1500 heim,und muss noch alles packen.
aber sehts mal positiv,wir können alle zsm mal ne runde fahren

montag und dienstag stehe ich den ganzen tag zur verfügung


----------



## Silenz (7. März 2010)

Ich will heut auch noch raus bei dem Wetterchen.
15-15:30 wär mir recht.


----------



## SteFun76 (7. März 2010)

Wünsche euch allen viel spass.....habe heute the early bird gemacht..
War sehr schön.
Wer hat eigentlich Kettensäge und Minnibagger?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2010)

Ich hab mir gerade was zugelegt:


----------



## Antilles (7. März 2010)

wow war heute super im wald...
aber ohne n bisschen hilfe von unser aller freund förster hängen wir glaub ich fest:-(


----------



## Sonnesteiber (8. März 2010)

also wir fahren morgen umd zwölf und treffen uns am oberwerth.
hat heute noch jmd lust auf eine runde?

edit:ich hab ne kettensäge im Keller und an einen minibagger würde ich auch drankommen,brauchen wir noch nen LKW?^^


----------



## Killerzwelch (8. März 2010)

Servus,
ich möcht auch gern heute noch biken, schaffe 12 Uhr allerdings nicht.
Sonst noch wer?
Alternativ kann ich natürlich auch morgen 

Gruß


----------



## SteFun76 (8. März 2010)

Ich will auch...... 

Bro lets ride at 15.00 Uhr. We´l take my Bus .......
Call me later
CU
Stefun


----------



## Sonnesteiber (8. März 2010)

14uhr wäre mir lieber kann aber auch 15uhr.
treffpunkt wieder oberwerth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (8. März 2010)

Aha, dass nenn ich mal Einsatz.
Bin mal noch ne Weile ausser Haus und so um 2 wieder da, dann kömma die Details noch klären...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (8. März 2010)

jupp,meld dich dann einfach

soll ich nen klappspaten mitnehmen,dann können wir ein paar kicker bauen


----------



## Antilles (8. März 2010)

bin dabei!1500 am oberwerth?


----------



## Killerzwelch (8. März 2010)

Servus,
treffen uns dann um 15 Uhr in Metternich:
Im Acker 15

...und fahren dann ein paar Trails an der Mosel.

Gruß und bis später


----------



## Antilles (8. März 2010)

ok!
 ist das die spielstraße?


----------



## SteFun76 (8. März 2010)

Antilles schrieb:


> ok!
> ist das die spielstraße?



An den Bullen vorbei und bei der Dönerbude rechts rein.....( Wenn man die Trierer aus der Stadt aus kommt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (8. März 2010)

thx komm nur aus der gegenrichtung, kanns mir aber dann denken:-D


----------



## SteFun76 (8. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade was zugelegt:
> 
> @ RockyRider     ... Das ist doch mal was genaues, habe sogar einen Flurfördermittelführerschein für solche geräte.....


----------



## Antilles (8. März 2010)

So super runde!
hab erst am einstieg oberhalb von güls die strecke gespeichert:
24.5km in 4:12H...
blöderweise hab ich jetzt rausgerfunden wie der höhenmesser angeht... war also aus :`-( nächstesmal weiss ich dann ja wies geht
Kevin frisch verarztet bekommt morgen nen neuen mantel und ich dann nen neuen schlauch:-D

mfg Antilles


----------



## Killerzwelch (10. März 2010)

Kommt heute nachmittag jmd mit biken?


----------



## Antilles (10. März 2010)

ich fahre mit der mtb ag vom max von laue...
der kevin hat die gegründet und bei der ersten runde wollt ich dabei sein...
nur kurz hoch zum fernsehturm, dann von der hütte da oben links runter, buchentrails durch köba runter und das wars... falls du da einfach mitwillst 1600 am oberwerth.


----------



## Killerzwelch (10. März 2010)

Danke für den Tip.
Werde schon um 3 starten und noch etwas mehr Berg runter mitnehmen.
Gruß


----------



## Antilles (10. März 2010)

:-D
ja aber für die erste runde mit ner schulag sollte man wohl eher klein anfangen... nicht das noch einer kaputt geht :-D vllt sieht man sich ja viel spass


----------



## LifesAGamble (10. März 2010)

Antilles schrieb:


> ich fahre mit der mtb ag vom max von laue...
> der kevin hat die gegründet und bei der ersten runde wollt ich dabei sein...
> nur kurz hoch zum fernsehturm, dann von der hütte da oben links runter, buchentrails durch köba runter und das wars... falls du da einfach mitwillst 1600 am oberwerth.




Sooo, da muss ich doch mal nachhaken! versteh' ich das richtig: eine mountainbike-ag bekommt schön alle trails der umgebung gezeigt?


----------



## >Helge< (10. März 2010)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> Sooo, da muss ich doch mal nachhaken! versteh' ich das richtig: eine mountainbike-ag bekommt schön alle trails der umgebung gezeigt?



Bei aller Begeisterung für den Sport, aber das wird doch eher ziemlich kontraproduktiv sein!


----------



## Antilles (10. März 2010)

nene... war nur 1 einziger dabei der die trails nicht kannte, und da der aus boppard kommt wird der die wohl nicht jeden tag kaputt fahren.
die treffen sich einmal die woche um ein bisschen mountainbike zu fahren.
denk mal nicht das das jetzt zu arg auf die trails geht.
nochdazu wollten wir eig erstmal viele forstwege und so fahren.... aber nach dem sturm war halt nur köba und der weg vom fernsehturm frei.
wir haben auhc andere wege heute versucht, aber das waren alles sackgassen wegen der bäume... ich denke mal das da jeder seine lieblings strecke mal vorstellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (11. März 2010)

Jungs, wir hatten das schon vor ein paar Wochen auf einer Tour besprochen. Eine Mountainbike AG hat meiner Meinung nach absolut nichts auf KÃ¶ba, Fischerpfad oder Ecki-Line verloren. DafÃ¼r gibt es eine Menge Argument, zum einen benÃ¶tigt man dort entsprechendes Material inklusive SchutzausrÃ¼stung um gut und sicher fahren zu kÃ¶nnen, besonders als AnfÃ¤nger. Sinn einer AG ist es AnfÃ¤nger an etwas neues heran zu fÃ¼hren. SchÃ¼ler, die wenig Geld haben sind damit mehr oder weniger aus der AG ausgeschlossen oder einem groÃen Risiko ausgesetzt wenn Sie ohne entsprechende AusrÃ¼stung unterwegs sind. Des Weiteren brauchen wir wahrscheinlich nicht darÃ¼ber zu diskutieren was los ist wenn sich einer der AG-Leute auf den benannten Strecken die Knochen verbiegt. Ich sehe schon die Ãberschrift in der Rhein-Zeitung vor mirâ¦
Also, bleibt doch mit Eurer AG auf den sicheren Waldautobahnen und macht die anderen Sachen auÃerhalb der AG. Egal ob da einer oder 20 mitfahren.


----------



## SteFun76 (11. März 2010)

basica schrieb:


> jungs, wir hatten das schon vor ein paar wochen auf einer tour besprochen. Eine mountainbike ag hat meiner meinung nach absolut nichts auf köba, fischerpfad oder ecki-line verloren. Dafür gibt es eine menge argument, zum einen benötigt man dort entsprechendes material inklusive schutzausrüstung um gut und sicher fahren zu können, besonders als anfänger. Sinn einer ag ist es anfänger an etwas neues heran zu führen. Schüler, die wenig geld haben sind damit mehr oder weniger aus der ag ausgeschlossen oder einem großen risiko ausgesetzt wenn sie ohne entsprechende ausrüstung unterwegs sind. Des weiteren brauchen wir wahrscheinlich nicht darüber zu diskutieren was los ist wenn sich einer der ag-leute auf den benannten strecken die knochen verbiegt. Ich sehe schon die überschrift in der rhein-zeitung vor mir
> also, bleibt doch mit eurer ag auf den sicheren waldautobahnen und macht die anderen sachen außerhalb der ag. Egal ob da einer oder 20 mitfahren.



ganz genau.......


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. März 2010)

immoment ist das ja nicht mal eine ag (weil wir zu wenig sind) sondern eher eine vereinigung von bikern,die in ihrer freizeit mal fahren.
es wird auf alles geachtet,es war voraussetzung das entsprechendes material mitgebracht wird,wer das nicht dabei hat,kann nach hause gehen für den tag.
wir sind auf der ersten runde nur den buchentrail runter um zu schauen wie gut sie sind,danach richtet sich auch alles.
als wir köba runtergefahren sind war die AG schon beendet,deshalb versteh ich auch nicht die Aufregung,es bleibt alles schulintern (alles ist vom schulleiter aus genehmigt) und die mit den leute fahre ich auch in der freizeit.

ich weiß das ich mir damit nicht viele freunde mache/gemacht habe,aber ich finde das ihr teilweise wirklich überreagiert,weil wir alles durchdacht haben bevor wir überhaupt angefangen haben.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. März 2010)

was hat der schulleiter denn zu genehmigen, wenn ihr das in eurer freizeit macht? glaube kaum, dass der schulleiter euch genehmigt auf illegalen pfaden mountainbikesport im namen der schule zu betreiben.
was jeder privat macht, ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, aber wer übernimmt denn da die verantwortung für, wenn es ne schulgruppe macht?


----------



## stasi (11. März 2010)

was taet ich fuer solch ein kindliches gemuet.
OStD und versicherungen werden im falle eines falles ihrer freude schon ausdruck verleihen.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. März 2010)

der muss einer ag erst zustimmen,es kann nich einfach da ein schüler kommen und sagen,uhh ich mach jetzt mal ne fußball ag auf,ist ja im namen der schule,die haftet schon dafür wenn was passiert.

in dem fall die aufsichtsperson oder der schulleiter(die wissen beide genau was gefahren wird) und wenn die aufsichtsperson die gruppe verlässt ist die ag für den tag beendet und das was danach passiert geht die schule nix an.

ihr habt einen falschen eindruck und denkt wahrscheinlich das wir so sachen wie köba und fischer fahren,obwohl das gar nicht stimmt.
wir sind einmal ein stück buchentrail gefahren und schon wird einfach mal behauptet das wir die richtigen trails fahren würden.

haltet ihr mich echt für so bescheuert das ich die trails gefährde,auf denen ich in meiner freizeit auch fahren will?


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (11. März 2010)

Hier sind einige Leute gerade sehr wichtig.

Die Frage, die sich mir gerade stellt: Wer hat denn dafür gesorgt, dass pubertierende Jungs hier auf den Trails rumjuckeln???


----------



## Killerzwelch (11. März 2010)

Wenn ich mit meinem Radl im Schlamm rumrutsche, dann komm ich mir auch immer vor wie nen pumperdierender Jung und das macht immer nen heiden Spass. 
Somit sollte ja auch alles besprochen worden sein.


Wer möchte denn am WE ne Runde biken?


----------



## SteFun76 (11. März 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Hier sind einige Leute gerade sehr wichtig.
> 
> Die Frage, die sich mir gerade stellt: Wer hat denn dafür gesorgt, dass pubertierende Jungs hier auf den Trails rumjuckeln???



Ich bin ausnahmsweise mal sprachlos.........

@ Killerzwelch     Wie schaut es mit Freitag so ab 14.oo Uhr aus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (11. März 2010)

Freitag bin ich noch am ärben... Da wird leider nix draus. 
WE bin ich aber komplett flexibel, nur du ja net.


----------



## bebo2403 (11. März 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit Freitag so ab 14.oo Uhr aus??


Das könnte ich auch schaffen!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. März 2010)

14uhr ist mir etwas zu früh,eine halbe Stunde später wäre optimal.
Wenn ihr mich noch mitholt,nachdem ganzen Kram hier.

Samstag würde ich auch noch fahren,kommt jmd mit???


----------



## Antilles (12. März 2010)

oh wäre gerne mitgekommen... aber mit dem kater macht das nicht viel sinn :-D
WE klingt gut... mal wetter gucken


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2010)

Wie kann man eigentlich nur so bescheurt sein?
Macht es doch direkt wie die Steuersünder und zeigt euch selbst an!


----------



## SteFun76 (15. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich nur so bescheurt sein?
> Macht es doch direkt wie die Steuersünder und zeigt euch selbst an!



Das mit der MTB-AG ist noch harmlos gegen dass, was ich heute gehört habe.... Da fällt mir auch nix mehr ein. Muss ich erstmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen. Erzähle ich Dir  bei einer Runde biken, hoffe Du bist bald wieder am Start.
Bis dahin...
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2010)

brauche ich vorher Valium?


----------



## SteFun76 (15. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> brauche ich vorher Valium?



Aber die Großfamilienpackung!!!


----------



## Bls (15. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe vor Kurzem mit der Bikerei angefangen!
Bin jetzt natürlich auf der Suche nach Menschen die mir hier in der Umgebung bisschen was zeigen. Bin zwar ein echter Schängel, aber die Trails kenn ich bisher noch nicht, da ich erstmal mit dem Fahrrad eins werden wollte 
Ich bin auch, sofern ich Zeit habe, bei Bauaktionen dabei! 

gruß


----------



## SteFun76 (15. März 2010)

Bls schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe vor Kurzem mit der Bikerei angefangen!
> Bin jetzt natürlich auf der Suche nach Menschen die mir hier in der Umgebung bisschen was zeigen. Bin zwar ein echter Schängel, aber die Trails kenn ich bisher noch nicht, da ich erstmal mit dem Fahrrad eins werden wollte
> Ich bin auch, sofern ich Zeit habe, bei Bauaktionen dabei!
> ...



Hallo liebe oder lieber BIs,

ich möchte Deinen Enthusiasmus nicht bremsen, denke jedoch, das Du als Anfänger mit den Jungs aus diesem Thread keinen Spass haben wirst. 

Versuch Dein Glück mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338134&highlight=koblenz&page=57
Oder bei den Jungs vom Brexbachtal......

PS: Um mit Deinem Bike eins zu werden, empfehle ich Dir die Schmittenhöhe als ideales Trainingsrevier...Dort bin ich damals auch eins geworden.....


----------



## Bls (15. März 2010)

Hey,
danke. ich bin ein männlein! 

Die Schmittenhöhe werd ich dann die Tage mal besuchen, nur wo denn dort genau? 

Und habt ihr Tipps, mit Dingen, die ich machen kann, damit ich mich auch an schwerere Trails trauen kann? Bestimmtes Training? 

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2010)

Bls schrieb:


> Hey,
> danke. ich bin ein männlein!
> 
> Die Schmittenhöhe werd ich dann die Tage mal besuchen, nur wo denn dort genau?
> ...



Nö, kein bestimmtes Trainig.
Bergab Sattel runter, mit einem Finger bremsen, das wars eigentlich schon.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> PS: Um mit Deinem Bike eins zu werden, empfehle ich Dir die Schmittenhöhe als ideales Trainingsrevier...Dort bin ich damals auch eins geworden.....



Den Akt hätte ich gerne gesehen...............


----------



## Sonnesteiber (15. März 2010)

Als ich könnte mich auch anbieten mal mit dir zu fahren,Wohne nämlich in der Nähe der schmittenhöhe,scheine aber zu doof zu sein die trails zu finden.kenne mich nur Stadtwald aus.
Das eins werden kommt mit der Zeit.
also wenn du mal willst führe ich dich bisschen durch die Welt 


@alle anderen:könnt ihr das AG Thema mal lassen???
Zur Info:ich hab alles abgeklärt,weil wir neue bekommen haben und weil es mir zur riskant ist mit der AG da rumzujuckeln und irgendwas in Gefahr zu bringen,fahren wir nur noch Buchentrail und Waldwege die breiter als 2m sind.
Zufrieden?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. März 2010)

ach, der buchentrail ist breiter als 2 m? das wär mir aber neu.


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. März 2010)

Thema erledigt. 

Mich würd nur interessieren, seit wann der Herr Fun eins mit seinem Rad ist? 
... und die Valiumrunde geht auf mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2010)

Ich meinte NICHT die scheiß Kinder AG, sondern Diskussionen hier auszutragen.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (16. März 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ach, der buchentrail ist breiter als 2 m? das wär mir aber neu.


an einigen stellen schon,laut meiner schilderkenntnis die ich mal betrieben hab im stadtwald,ist dies ein ausgeschilderter rad- und wanderweg

können wir das thema mit der AG jetzt beenden?es ist doch alles im lot.


----------



## Brook (18. März 2010)

Dreht heute Abend noch jemand ein paar Runden durch die City, Wheelie fahren üben vielleicht? Wäre dort unterwegs ;-)


----------



## Grandslam (18. März 2010)

hallo
hat einer von euch kowelenzer jungs vllt ne
150x12mm Steckachse rumliegen
bin momentan in koblenz 
musste meine achse zersägen
hab zwar schon eine bestellt 
die kommt aber nicht vor ende nächster woche
mfg


----------



## SteFun76 (18. März 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Dreht heute Abend noch jemand ein paar Runden durch die City, Wheelie fahren üben vielleicht? Wäre dort unterwegs ;-)



Aber nur mit Full-Face.....


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (18. März 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Aber nur mit Full-Face.....



den brauchst Du auch . . .


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2010)

stimmt, lohnt sich nicht mehr unbedingt bei jedem .


----------



## Brook (19. März 2010)

Ich sag es noch einmal, wer nicht alleine fahren will - melden! Ansonsten brauch ich noch ein paar Tipps für mögliche Frühstücksmöglichkeiten (gut, VIEL, günstig und chillig). Getestet hab ich schon: extrablatt, hommes, mijö ... geht auch per PM, weil is ja ein wenig "off topic" 

Nummer findet Ihr in meinem Profil ;-)


----------



## Silenz (19. März 2010)

Wer hat bock morgen ne Runde zu fahren?
F-Pfad is sicher noch nicht frei oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (19. März 2010)

Silenz schrieb:


> Wer hat bock morgen ne Runde zu fahren?
> F-Pfad is sicher noch nicht frei oder?



Runter schon


----------



## bebo2403 (19. März 2010)

ich würde ab 13 oder 14 uhr eine runde fahren


----------



## Sonnesteiber (19. März 2010)

kann mir jmd sagen wo und wie die trails auf der schmittenhöhe zu finden?
bin heute wie wild gefahren und kam in bad ems raus

das große bundeswehrgebiet (nach waschplatz,standortübungsplatz und parcours) ist jetzt ne art weide geworden,wo wilde bullen und pferde auf einen losgehen,


----------



## LifesAGamble (19. März 2010)

wie wär's mit b1 und u-trails morgen???


----------



## bebo2403 (19. März 2010)

waren wir heute schon so ähnlich, aber was solls
ich wäre dabei


----------



## LifesAGamble (19. März 2010)

von mir aus auch was anderes, AW und was es da noch so gibt...
hauptsache kein stadtwald...
uhrzeit spätestens 13 uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (19. März 2010)

den arenbergerwald kannste vergessen,alles zu,leider


----------



## LifesAGamble (19. März 2010)

-leer-


----------



## bebo2403 (19. März 2010)

13 Uhr an der Kirche in Pfaffendorf!?


----------



## LifesAGamble (20. März 2010)

ich bin heute leider raus, kann erst morgen!


----------



## bebo2403 (20. März 2010)

OK, bin 13.00Uhr nicht an der Kirche.
Morgen fahren wir ab mittags Bimmelbahn in Boppard, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Killerzwelch (22. März 2010)

Servus,
ist morgen jmd am biken?
Lasst hören!
Gruß


----------



## Sonnesteiber (23. März 2010)

Kommt jmd zum Canyon GranFondo?


----------



## dapaul (23. März 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> kann mir jmd sagen wo und wie die trails auf der schmittenhöhe zu finden?
> bin heute wie wild gefahren und kam in bad ems raus
> 
> das große bundeswehrgebiet (nach waschplatz,standortübungsplatz und parcours) ist jetzt ne art weide geworden,wo wilde bullen und pferde auf einen losgehen,



Würde mich auch interessieren, falls es da was trailartiges gibt.
Bis jetzt hats mich von der Schmittenhöhe meistens auf den Lahnhöhenweg verschlagen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2010)

Am WE wird die Uhr umgestellt!
Geht dann wieder unter Woche was?
Ich kann leider vorerst nur Montags oder Freitags (und halt am WE)


----------



## Basica (26. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Am WE wird die Uhr umgestellt!
> Geht dann wieder unter Woche was?
> Ich kann leider vorerst nur Montags oder Freitags (und halt am WE)



Ja klar, melde Dich mal. Anfang nächster Woche kann ich eventuell mal früher Feierabend machen. Bei mir ist früher so um 16:00 Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2010)

ok


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2010)

will heute um 11:30Uhr jemand mit mir in den Stadtwald?
Vorausgesetzt, es regnet keine jungen Katzen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2010)

wieder zurück.
zum ersten ma den Stadwald nach dem Sturm gesehen.
Oh Schitt!
Hoffentlich arbeiten die grün- orangen- männlein schnell.................


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (27. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S8bqFkpXv8"]YouTube- Schalke - Lieder: KÃ¶nigsblauer S04[/ame]


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2010)

spürt man eigentlich den Hirntot?


----------



## Basica (28. März 2010)

Rocky lebt, willkommen zurück!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2010)

danke!


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (28. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> spürt man eigentlich den Hirntot?



In Deinem Alter hat er höchstwahrscheinlich schon eingesetzt!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. März 2010)

fährt jmd am ostersamstag eine runde?
und ab dem 12.4. , gehts bei mir auch öfters unter der woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2010)

..ich frag mal....


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2010)

ich darf!
darf noch wer gegen mittag?


----------



## Antilles (30. März 2010)

acuh mal fragen...:-D


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2010)

traut sich sonst keine mehr zu fragen????


----------



## Basica (1. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> traut sich sonst keine mehr zu fragen????



Du weist doch wie das ist mit Ostern und den Eiern, wenn man da zu viel fragt sind sie plötzlich matsch...


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2010)

Ist den Samstag schon Ostern bei dir?
Magst keinen Eiersalat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (1. April 2010)

Hey Jungs, 

trotz Verletzung werde ich wohl am Sa am Start sein. Werde die Sache mal ganz langsam angehen lassen. Ich halte es ohne biken nicht mehr aus......


----------



## Brook (1. April 2010)

Ich dreh ein paar Runden durch die City ... fahren auf einem Rad üben ...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (1. April 2010)

ich kann leider doch nicht dabei sein,weil ein gewisser mechaniker es nicht fertig bringt an einem tag bremsbeläge zu wechseln...sorry


----------



## Antilles (1. April 2010)

das ist jetzt echt lustig...
bremsbeläge wechseln kann eigendlich jeder, zumindest bei deinen bremsen, und die beläge hab ich auch noch


----------



## Sonnesteiber (1. April 2010)

hätt ich das gewusst,wäre ich sofort zu dir gekommen


----------



## bebo2403 (1. April 2010)

Ich kann, darf und will das ganze lange Wochenende. Juhu.


----------



## Dennis_KO (1. April 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich kann, darf und will das ganze lange Wochenende. Juhu.




Servus der Herr,

"Er läuft wieder" ! Wir müssen das Bein nun mal nem Härtetest unterziehen  Bin noch bissel eingespannt dieses WE wegen Familie und so aber generell WILL ich in den Wald. Also wenn nicht grad ne Oldiparty dazwischen liegt .... !?!??!

sers Dennis


----------



## bebo2403 (1. April 2010)

Super, dann mach mal Meldung hier!
Dann werden wir dein Bein mal hart rannehmen!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (1. April 2010)

genau bebo nimm das bein mal hart ran,kannst ja ein bild von einem wildschwein draufkleben


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2010)

Samstag 13:00 Uhr Halle Oberwerth, jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (2. April 2010)

Ich bin da!


----------



## Diggler1.1 (2. April 2010)

wer räumt denn mal den baum weg, der über dem königsbacher hinter ner kurve liegt...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. April 2010)

das kriegen wir ohne förster schlecht hin,es sei denn du bringst ne kettensäge mit


----------



## Diggler1.1 (2. April 2010)

dann müßten aber noch ein paar jungs mithelfen.dat is en dickes ding.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. April 2010)

ich würde mich mal bereiterklären,wenn es nicht nächste woche ist


----------



## Diggler1.1 (2. April 2010)

dann sind wir zu zweit.vielleicht melden sich ja noch ein paar.am besten jemand mit keddesäsch erfahrung ...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. April 2010)

wenn du mir nen bagger stellst mach ich das.

ne mal im ernst,wir müssen das vorher abklären mit dem förster


----------



## Diggler1.1 (3. April 2010)

ja,das versteht sich von selbst!!


----------



## Antilles (4. April 2010)

HILFE!
habe an meiner Juicy5 Hinterradbremse die Spreizfeder, welche die Bremsbeläge auseinanderdrückt verloren, hat von euch jemand sowas noch zuhause?
würde gerne morgen ne tour fahren, aber mit nur einer bremse ist das ein bisschen doof...
gerne auch eine alte/gebrauchte, muss nur die 1 tour halten dann kann ich ja für die canyon tour am samstag einfach neue bremsbeläge kaufen...

mfg Antilles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daisyduck (4. April 2010)

Hallo,  
bin über Ostern hier bei eine Freundin zu besuch. Leider hat sie nicht so mit dem Radfahren. Wo und wann und vor allem, was fahrt ihr denn so.

Kenne mich hier überhaupt nicht aus!

Schönen Ostersonntag
Dd


----------



## Dennis_KO (7. April 2010)

Grüß Gott,

wollten gleich mal in den Stadtwald, jemand lust ? Treffen am Oberwerth !?

sers,
Dennis


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2010)

ist viel zu warm draußen.....


----------



## Dennis_KO (7. April 2010)

Achso.... ich Depp.... -- 17 UHR --  am Oberwert !


----------



## el martn (7. April 2010)

kurze Frage:
Ist die Zufahrt zum Fischerpfab wieder frei? Oder liegen oben immernoch die Bäume drin? ´
Werde morgen früh mal mal hin fahren, vor der Arbeit.
gruß
el martn


----------



## Antilles (7. April 2010)

ich glaub nicht... am we war noch zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (8. April 2010)

el martn schrieb:


> kurze Frage:
> Ist die Zufahrt zum Fischerpfab wieder frei? Oder liegen oben immernoch die Bäume drin? ´
> Werde morgen früh mal mal hin fahren, vor der Arbeit.
> gruß
> el martn



Ist noch zu, sowie noch vieles andere......

Vieleicht werden die Canyon-Jungs am Samstag bei den geführten Touren mal in die Hände spucken, bevor sie die Trails rocken...... *wäre ja mal ne Maßnahme.....*


----------



## Sonnesteiber (8. April 2010)

das stück vom fernsehturm ist auch noch zu oder?war eig jmd mal ecki line gucken?

ja genau lass uns das wieder machen


----------



## hesinde2006 (8. April 2010)

> das stück vom fernsehturm ist auch noch zu oder?


 
Vor ungefähr zwei wochen wars noch zu.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (8. April 2010)

fährt morgen zwischen 17 und 18 uhr noch jmd ne kleine runde?????


----------



## karmakiller (8. April 2010)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Vor ungefähr zwei wochen wars noch zu.



ist immer noch zu


----------



## Dennis_KO (9. April 2010)

17 Uhr Oberwerth 
ne kleine runde, jemand dabei ...


----------



## bebo2403 (9. April 2010)

ich leider nicht
...aber morgen!


----------



## Dennis_KO (9. April 2010)

ok wetter schlägt grad bissel um fahre jetzt schon ...

@ Bebo: Moje bin ich EVTL auch dabei wann soll´s los gehen ?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (9. April 2010)

ich wollte jetzt auch los,wir können ja zsm fahren


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2010)

*Wer ist morgen um 13:15 Uhr ab Halle Oberwerth dabei?*
(Falls es an die Lahn gehen sollte, bitte kurze Info. Dann kann ich mir die Anfahrt sparen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (9. April 2010)

bin nicht dabei,bin bei canyon,vllt sieht man sich ja


----------



## bebo2403 (9. April 2010)

fahre morgen mit killerzwelch. Wir wollen morgen früh tel. was ausmachen. Ich schreibe dann mal was auf dem plan steht.


----------



## bebo2403 (10. April 2010)

wir sind ab mittags in boppard mit der bimmelbahn unterwegs


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. April 2010)

hey leute hat heute jmd lust zu biken,nix großes nur eine kleine runde weil ich heute unbedingt nochmal raus will.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. April 2010)

hi,

hat zufällig jemand ne blaue feder für eine totem übrig? würde auch tauschen gegen ne gelbe.


----------



## >Helge< (11. April 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> wir sind ab mittags in boppard mit der bimmelbahn unterwegs



Man hattet ihr ein traumhaftes Wetter, wäre gerne dabei gewesen!... ich musste robotten!


----------



## bebo2403 (11. April 2010)

@mettwurst: leider nicht. neue gabel oder neues bike?

@helge: schön wars! inzwischen kennen wir auch ein paar schöne neue abfahrten in boppard.
und heute gab es eine tolle shuttle-tour mit ewig langen abfahrten auf sehr anspruchsvollen und felsigen trails
du solltest dich mal wieder aufs rad setzen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. April 2010)

fährt nächste woche jmd ich würde gerne dienstag nochmal fahren,könnte mir jmd evt die trails auf der schmittenhöhe zeigen,wenn noch was übrig ist oder richtung lahnstein?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. April 2010)

nur ne neue gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (12. April 2010)

Moin Jungs, 

what a wonderful *S 3 Trailriding-Day*..... with Shuttle




CU


----------



## Killerzwelch (12. April 2010)

Endlich nochmal Bergrunter shuttlen, das war super!


----------



## Dennis_KO (13. April 2010)

Hoi,

fahre so um 10:00 - 10:30 nochma ein bisschen, nix wildes d ich danach arbeiten muss.

Sers, Dennis





Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> fährt nächste woche jmd ich würde gerne dienstag nochmal fahren,könnte mir jmd evt die trails auf der schmittenhöhe zeigen,wenn noch was übrig ist oder richtung lahnstein?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (13. April 2010)

fährt heute nachmittag jmd eine kleine runde mit?


----------



## el martn (13. April 2010)

An den Unbekannten, der sich die Arbeit gemacht, den Fischerpfad mit nem Fichtenmopet aufgeräumt hat.

Danke! 

Dass wollte ich nur mal kurz gesagt haben...

el martn


----------



## Sonnesteiber (13. April 2010)

ist alles wieder frei? coole sache,fischer ich komme 

dann sage ich auch mal danke,herr unbekannt

@rockyrider:hast du jetzt dein "werkzeug" aus der garage geholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (14. April 2010)

Leider ist die Zufahrt noch nicht frei. 
Leider, Leider.
Die großen Bäume werden wohl noch etwas dauern.
Aber die Abfahrt ab den  Kriegsgräbern ist wieder frei bis zur Mosel...

gruß
el martn


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> ist alles wieder frei? coole sache,fischer ich komme
> 
> dann sage ich auch mal danke,herr unbekannt
> 
> @rockyrider:hast du jetzt dein "werkzeug" aus der garage geholt?



Werkzeug benutze ich doch täglich!
Sieht der Wald aus, als sei ich fertig?


----------



## dapaul (14. April 2010)

Ich war gestern mittag auf der Schmittenhöhe unterwegs und bin nem Panzer begegnet.
Wurde daraufhin auch prompt des Platzes verwiesen 

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass das Gebiet komplett der Stadt Koblenz übergeben wurde und nicht mehr als Übungsplatz genutzt wird...!?
Der Bundeswehr-Kerl sagte mir, dass davon nur der nördliche Teil betroffen sei und die Panzerstraße an sich (betonierter Teil) weiterhin von der Bundeswehr genutzt wird.

Weiß da jemand etwas genaueres?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2010)

Waren es Russen?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. April 2010)

also wenn du am truppenübungsplatz warst,direkt nachdem golfplatz,dann darfst du da fahren,ich fahre dort sogar mit benzinern,da hat sogar der förster nichts dagegen,normalerweise darfst du da problemlos fahren.
fährt jetzt noch jmd?


----------



## Antilles (14. April 2010)

hättest mal da bleiben sollen:-D einfach mal testen wie so ein wütender panzerfahrer reagiert:-D


----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. April 2010)

Der fährt drüber ist ja nur ein Fahrrad 
da fahren aber viele Leute mtb und gehen mit Hunden spazieren,ich würde aber nicht ins eingezäunte Gebiet fahren,sonst kommt so ein wilder Bulle mit 40km/h auf dich zu


----------



## T!ll (14. April 2010)

Hallo

hat jemand Lust am Samstag Nachmittag ne runde zu fahren? (Stadtwald oder so, vllt mal richtung boppard) Bin nämlich in Güls am Campingplatz.

ride on
Till


----------



## dapaul (14. April 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> Der fährt drüber ist ja nur ein Fahrrad
> da fahren aber viele Leute mtb und gehen mit Hunden spazieren,ich würde aber nicht ins eingezäunte Gebiet fahren,sonst kommt so ein wilder Bulle mit 40km/h auf dich zu



Ja deswegen, ich war auch gestern nicht der einzige der dort rumlief/fuhr...
War das erste mal in 2 Jahren, dass mir dort nen Olivgrüner begegnet ist.

Naja


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2010)

Bleib online Till, da kommt sicher noch was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. April 2010)

Ein Glück das mein Vater nicht mehr beim Bund ist,ich glaub er wäre drübergefahren 
aber den Soldaten merkt man nach über 10jahren zivilperson immernoch xD


----------



## T!ll (15. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bleib online Till, da kommt sicher noch was!



okay


----------



## >Helge< (15. April 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> @helge: schön wars! inzwischen kennen wir auch ein paar schöne neue abfahrten in boppard.
> und heute gab es eine tolle shuttle-tour mit ewig langen abfahrten auf sehr anspruchsvollen und felsigen trails
> du solltest dich mal wieder aufs rad setzen



Tja, nur hänge ich zu Abwechslung mal mit ´ner Platzwunde am Ellebogen und einem geplatzten Schleimbeutel hier zu Hause rum! :kotz:

...dafür wird das Pferd aber in nächster Zeit schon mal für den ersten, fast schon vergessenen, Ausritt in der freien Natur vorbereitet...hoffentlich kriegt´s keinen Schock nach so langer Zeit und wirft mich wieder ab! 

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2010)

Helge- Helge!
Geplatzter Schleimbeutel- schaff dir ne Frau an.......


----------



## >Helge< (15. April 2010)

Hab´ich doch seit über einem Jahr, das könnte ja evtl. sogar das Problem sein... .... irgendwie verläßt mich seit dem mein eh schon nicht besonders ausgeprägtes *Bike-Mojo* !


----------



## bebo2403 (15. April 2010)

So geht das nicht!!
Du musst mehr biken, damit du Lust auf Biken bekommst.


----------



## stasi (15. April 2010)

welch philosophischer ansatz...
sollte ich mir hinter die ohren schreiben. (reifen sind schon aufgepumpt)


----------



## Sonnesteiber (15. April 2010)

Bebo hat aber recht,das funktioniert


----------



## stasi (15. April 2010)

sicher.(sarkasmus kennzeichne ich) kennen wir ja alle.
bloss muss der (bequeme) arsch erstmal auf den (harten) sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (16. April 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> So geht das nicht!!
> Du musst mehr biken, damit du Lust auf Biken bekommst.



 Jawoll! Zu Befehl! 

...hoffe ich bin in zwei Wochen wieder dabei! Die Frühlingsgefühle sind auf jeden Fall schon da!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2010)

*Samstag 12:30 Uhr am Oberwerth, wer ist dabei?
Falls es nach Lahnstein geht, kurze Info bitte.*


----------



## bebo2403 (16. April 2010)

stasi schrieb:


> sicher.(sarkasmus kennzeichne ich) kennen wir ja alle.
> bloss muss der (bequeme) arsch erstmal auf den (harten) sattel.


ach, wäre toll, wenn du dich auch mal wieder überwinden könntest.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Samstag 12:30 Uhr am Oberwerth, wer ist dabei?
> Falls es nach Lahnstein geht, kurze Info bitte.*


ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei. muss ich nochmal mit der führung
abklären


----------



## Brook (16. April 2010)

ICH WILL AUCH, wieder viel wheelen (also Stadt) und vielleicht noch mal was anderes ausprobieren als ewig die identischen Trails (Königsbacher, Fischer usw.)?!

Vielleicht einfach melden ... Abends auf ein Bier keine Ahnung wo treffen, JA, wäre ich auch für


----------



## Dennis_KO (18. April 2010)

Hoi,

fahre heute mit meiner Freundin zum Fischerpfad. Nach diesem Sau geilen Freitag muss ich da nochma hin ! Falls jemand mit will ? Fahren in KO mim --BUS-- los. Ist leider nicht SOO viel platz also @Bebo, Stefun Basica und die andern zwei dessen Namen ich nach der PornoBierNacht wieder vergessen hab ihr habt natürlich Vorrang  

P.S. Bringt ne Decke mit da die Ponys aufeinander gelegt werden müssen !

Also Serwas,
Dennis


----------



## bebo2403 (18. April 2010)

Bin den ganzen Tag auf Familienfeier.
Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (18. April 2010)

Werden wir haben 

Dir auch!


----------



## T!ll (18. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Samstag 12:30 Uhr am Oberwerth, wer ist dabei?
> Falls es nach Lahnstein geht, kurze Info bitte.*



Sorry wär gern mitgekommen, aber ne Erkältung hat mich erwischt, ausgerechnet bei dem Wetter


----------



## Killerzwelch (18. April 2010)

That was aWwwsmm!
Leichte Ausfallerscheinungen mit anschließendem Tacco essen gabs auch! 

Wer noch bock hat kann gern zum Grillen vorbeikommen!


----------



## Dennis_KO (19. April 2010)

Ich bin noch satt vom Mexikaner , Danke 
sehr sehr cooler Nachmittag sonst so ...




Killerzwelch schrieb:


> That was aWwwsmm!
> Leichte Ausfallerscheinungen mit anschließendem Tacco essen gabs auch!
> 
> Wer noch bock hat kann gern zum Grillen vorbeikommen!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (19. April 2010)

Heute jmd Lust zu fahren?


----------



## Brook (19. April 2010)

Ich will noch ein wenig durch die City wheelen und den Abend vielleicht mit einem Bier ausklingen lassen.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (20. April 2010)

Hey Jungs, 
muss mich mal wieder melden. War am WE in MK auf einem angelegten Abschnitt unterwegs. Man muss zugeben, da geht doch ein bissl was und den ein oder anderen Drop hat das Bein bisher ganz gut weg gesteckt. Prinzipiell wollte ich fragen wie es momentan im Wald ausschaut und ob noch Räumungsbedarf besteht.
Hoffe auf einen baldig Ausritt. 
Greetz Kai


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2010)

[quote="KaiHawai";6827504]Sehe ich ähnlich. Bin der Meinung, dass wir uns geschlossen hinter dieses Projekt stellen sollten. Je mehr Unterstützung und Eigeninitiative wir mit einbringen, desto glaubwürdiger wird dieses Projekt. Ich war immer der Meinung, das auf bilateraler Ebene eine für beide Seiten zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden werden kann. Nun müssen wir Gas geben!

Ich flüchte nun vor Karneval, werde mich aber nächste Woche mit Rechen usw. als Putzfrau betätigen. Habt viel Spaß Jungs. 
Keep ridin' on[/quote]


Du weißt noch nicht einmal, wie es im Wald aussieht?
Wir sind schon fast 1/4 Jahr weiter......


----------



## Killerzwelch (20. April 2010)

*slayer!!!!!!*


----------



## >Helge< (20. April 2010)

getrunken.... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (20. April 2010)

slayer kann unter umständen gut abgehen,aber geschmackssache,ich bevorzuge ja

RISE AGAINST


----------



## >Helge< (20. April 2010)

....aaaahhh, um die Musikauswahl geht es! ..bin dabei!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. April 2010)

Man könnte während der Tour über Lautsprecher Musik hören,da hat jeder was davon


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2010)

*Wer darf denn am Samstag gegen 11 Uhr???
Ist vielleicht schon geplant?*


----------



## Brook (21. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Wer darf denn am Samstag gegen 11 Uhr???
> Ist vielleicht schon geplant?*



Ich darf immer und werd wohl auch. Jedoch kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, wo, wann genau .. ob überhaupt viel Stadtwald oder möglicherweise auch mal in den ansonsten noch umliegenden Wäldern.


----------



## Antilles (21. April 2010)

gerne!
wann wo und wohin?
wollt ansonsten mal boppard gucken gehen wie sich der park so macht.


----------



## Brook (21. April 2010)

Antilles schrieb:


> gerne!
> wann wo und wohin?
> wollt ansonsten mal boppard gucken gehen wie sich der park so macht.



Wollte ich auch mal wieder hin


----------



## T!ll (21. April 2010)

Also ich wär gerne dabei, kann ich aber erst am Freitag entscheiden, da ich noch en bissl krank bin.


----------



## >Helge< (21. April 2010)

Ich brauch noch mindestens 1-2 Wochen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (21. April 2010)

kevin kommst du diese woche mit???
dann frag ich mal nachm auto:-D


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. April 2010)

Wird wohl schwierig,deutsche Meisterschaften stehen an und du weißt ja bei meiner Family 
ich muss mal fragen was sich machen lässt


----------



## "KaiHawai" (22. April 2010)

Hab Sa nen Umzug zu betreuen. Wie schaut's denn mit nächster Woche? Di Vormittag?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (22. April 2010)

Wie schaut's Sonntag aus?wäre auch gerne bereit für Boppard,Wetter soll ja super werden.
Für die Uhrzeit bin ich offen und Trail auch


----------



## SteFun76 (23. April 2010)

Moin Jungs,

könnt ihr euch noch an die ausgiebige Disskussion zum "Steineverschieber" an der Treppe am Hexenpfad erinnern???

Jetzt ist was ähnliches passiert. Am Fischer nach dem Kicker hat jemand den neuen Sprung entschärft und den oberen Stein sowie den Stamm entfernd. Das ist ja wirklich respektlos dem Baumeister gegenüber. Dieser schufftet den Weg wieder frei für euch und dann sowas.........

Wer damit nicht klar kommt, möchte bitte den Chicken benutzen.....

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.

Cu


----------



## Basica (23. April 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> könnt ihr euch noch an die ausgiebige Disskussion zum "Steineverschieber" an der Treppe am Hexenpfad erinnern???
> 
> ...



Ein kleiner Tip an den der den Umbau vollzogen hat: Melde Dich nicht, sonst bist Du ein toter Mann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (23. April 2010)

Holla,
bevor ich etz was dazu sage:

ICH WAR ES NICHT!!!

Es ist die Rede von dem Sprung, der im unteren Drittel über den umgeworfenen Baum entstanden ist?

Mir ist da aber kein Chicken bekannt (kann an meiner Geschwindigkeit liegen).
Ich vermute mal, dass an dieser Stelle einige unser Mitfahrer einfach nur mit dem Kettenblatt hängen geblieben sind und sich so der Ast (Stamm?) von selber aufgelöst hat.

Bitte mich jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde es schon toll, wenn sich einer die Mühe macht!

Wenn Ihr wollt, könnt Ihr mich jetzt Teeren und Federn!!
Vielleicht stellt Ihr auch ein paar Schilder auf, damit man den Chicken besser findet.

In diesem Sinne 

martn


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2010)

ebne lagen ein paar steinplatten an der Absprungkante.

*was geht morgen??*


----------



## Antilles (23. April 2010)

ich muss mal mindestens 1400 arbeiten, ich denk ich fahre dann mim auto nach boppard... dann mal die strecke begutachten.
war schon ewig nichtmehr da.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (23. April 2010)

Till und ich fahren Sonntag nach Boppard mit dem rad


----------



## Antilles (23. April 2010)

wenn ich mal ne tochter hab soll die genau so werden:
http://www.spassfabrik.net/hosted/media/video-|-dreirad-drift,h402.php


----------



## Antilles (24. April 2010)

oh tut mir leid!
ist nunmal der einzige in dem cih menschen kenne...
und der desshalb der einzige in dem ich mich beteilige,
b2t:
morgen nachmittag jemand im stadtwald?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. April 2010)

müslibrenner hat sich glaub ich selbst gemeint...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (24. April 2010)

Antilles schrieb:


> oh tut mir leid!
> ist nunmal der einzige in dem cih menschen kenne...
> und der desshalb der einzige in dem ich mich beteilige,
> b2t:
> morgen nachmittag jemand im stadtwald?



wir wollten nach boppard noch in den stadtwald,also wenn du mit zwei toten noch eine runde drehen willst,bist du herzlich eingeladen


----------



## Silenz (24. April 2010)

Moin moin ihr Leut!
Ich will nicht weit ausholen. Mir wurde das Rad aus dem Keller geklaut.

Um das Rad geht es. Das verkorkste Ding kennen ja sicher einige.



mittlerweile ist vorn eine Single Track drauf. Die Kurbel ist nun eine SLX mit Bashguard und Kettenführung. Alles ungewöhnliche Teile für ein XC.

Sollte jemand das Rad entdecken, bitte ich darum, die Person wenigstens zur Rede zu stellen. 
Kann man da die Personalien verlangen? Ich wär euch sehr dankbar.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kammi888 (24. April 2010)

hallo 


ich suche einige nette jungs mit den ich zusammen fahren könnte .. will natürlich mehr lernen bin noch am anfang vom freeride .. also bitte mal melden wäre nett ne coole truppe zu finden .. bis dahin 


ride on .. 


bye kammi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kammi888 (24. April 2010)

hallo 

auf diesem wege suche ich nette leute die mir das freeride fahren ein wenig näher bringen ...würde mich über eure mails oder bekanntschaft freuen ....

[email protected] 

lg und bis bald 

Kammi


----------



## Sonnesteiber (25. April 2010)

Also ich werde mich die nächste Zeit nicht blicken lassen aufgrund eines faceplant


----------



## Antilles (25. April 2010)

erklär mal, ausser das dein vater total besorgt war und du nen raab gemacht hast hab ich noch nix mitbekommen...


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (25. April 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> könnt ihr euch noch an die ausgiebige Disskussion zum "Steineverschieber" an der Treppe am Hexenpfad erinnern???
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, ich hätte es euch früher sagen müssen, aber es war mir einfach nur peinlich, weil ich den Täter leider entwischen lassen musste.
Da ich ihn aber auf frischer Tat ertappt habe und dabei filmen konnte, hoffe ich, dass ihn jemand von euch identifizieren kann.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (25. April 2010)

Jonas das sieht ******* aus,gesicht gerellt und total rot,ein tiefer Schnitt und eine kleine schürfwunde/platzwunde,aber Boppard war geil 65km und wir sind den Rib gefahren


----------



## T!ll (26. April 2010)

Ja war echt super bis auf deinen Abflug, gute Besserung!!!

Wer weiß wo das Foto entstanden ist?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (26. April 2010)

also ich weiß es
aber skyreacher,dein video sieht ziemlich gestellt aus,ich glaub dir zwar das es echt ist,aber so laut wie du da  sprichst hört das ja wohl jede sau.
aber der typ kommt mir bekannt vor,hab den sonntag glaube ich erst im stadtwald gesehen


----------



## Antilles (26. April 2010)

Geiles vid!
@sonnesteiber: der weg ist verboten, sollte man vllt ein bisschen vorsichtiger mit umgehen mit diesen aussagen! zeig ihn mir demnächst trotzdem:-D war da noch nie^^


----------



## Sonnesteiber (26. April 2010)

du kannst da wenn nur in der prallen mittagssonne runter,weil dann wirklich keiner auf dem weg ist,wenn wanderer kommen musst man halt absteigen

aber nach boppard fahr ich wahrscheinlich das nächste mal mit dem zug.65km waren schon krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (26. April 2010)

Ich fands ok aber trail war ein traum.....


----------



## Bls (26. April 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich hätte es euch früher sagen müssen, aber es war mir einfach nur peinlich, weil ich den Täter leider entwischen lassen musste.
> Da ich ihn aber auf frischer Tat ertappt habe und dabei filmen konnte, hoffe ich, dass ihn jemand von euch identifizieren kann.



das muss gestellt sein.. zugeil das video..  "Das ist mein Stein"


----------



## sebot.rlp (26. April 2010)

Hammer hart. Das wäre ein guter Part für einen Krimi


----------



## stasi (26. April 2010)

[ ] lustig
[ ] traurig
[x] sowohl als auch
[x] was ist in dem fass?


----------



## Basica (27. April 2010)

...


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (27. April 2010)

Nur für die Allgemeinheit:
Das Video ist natürlich gestellt, nicht, dass jemand etwas anderes denkt. An besagtem Sprung ist rein garnichts verändert worden, auch wenn es so aussieht. Im Gegenteil.

Danke für die vielen e-mails der User, die die Idee toll fanden. Ihr habt's verstanden. See you on the trails!

Kein Dank an diejenigen, die sich hier öffentlich im Ton vergreifen und leider keinen Humor haben. Stillos wie immer, nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (27. April 2010)

dann muss ich mich ja auch zu wort melden...

uns überkam am letzten wochenende ein anfall voll genialer kreativität, witz und schlagfertigkeit-um nur einige superlative dafür zu nennen.

und vor allem: alles ist genauso abgelaufen, wie wir es uns gedacht haben!

und für die, die dem user "skyreacher" nun an's bein pissen wollen:
ich war nicht minder an der aktion beteiligt, will sagen, sie entstand in unser aller kopf!

eigentlich wollten/wollen wir einen ganzen videoblog dazu machen...seid gespannt!


----------



## Killerzwelch (27. April 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


>



Hihihi... mountainbiker die Mountainstrecken kaputt machen.... hihihihi 
Da braucht es ja gar keine erbosten Wanderer oder Waldarbeiter oder Förster... 
hihihii 

Vll. erinnert sich ja noch wer dran wieviele Bäume auf der Strecke mal umgelegen 
haben und wie viel Arbeit es gewesen sein muss die wieder frei zu räumen.  

Hihihi hi, da kann ich es auch nicht verstehen wenn sich hier so 
dumme Moutainbiker (ungerechtfertigt! ) aufregen wenn die Strecke (und sei es nur zum Schein) 
wieder kaputt gemacht wird... 
Dank dafür, dass wir nun alle wieder auf einer unserer schönen Strecken fahren können, 
ist da sicher unangebracht... hihihi ...

Dann schon lieber wieder kaputt machen (und sei es nur zum Schein)... hihihihi

Freu mich schon auf den Video-Blog, der wird sicher lustig  
Der erfreut uns sicher alle mehr als wenn nach, wie vor von Bäumen 
versperrte Abfahrten wieder frei geräumt werden. 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Killerzwelch (27. April 2010)

Silenz schrieb:


> Mir wurde das Rad aus dem Keller geklaut.



Faack, schlimmer kanns nen Biker nicht erwischen!
Kenn ich und das ist nicht schön! Die Augen werden offen gehalten. 

Viel Erfolg bei der Wiederbeschaffung! 

Hausratversicherungen enthalten normal auch Absicherungen für Fahhräder...


----------



## Silenz (27. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Anteilnahme.
Ich hoffe stark dass ICH ihn treffe. Dann fällt der rote Vorhang und ich klink mich für fünf Minuten aus. 
Es steht aber schon ein Plan zur Finanzierung eines "neuen" gebrauchten Rads.
Kommt darauf an ob der Bikemarkt das passende Angebot liefert.
Es gibt noch ein Bottlerocket. Wenn das bis Juli noch da is, wirds meins.
Mal sehen. 

Bis dahin wünsch ich allen viel Spass und heile Knochen


----------



## Joki (27. April 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ja war echt super bis auf deinen Abflug, gute Besserung!!!
> 
> Wer weiß wo das Foto entstanden ist?



KH zum Heiligen Geist Boppard
GUTE Besserung was auch immer passiert ist!
mfg joki


----------



## Sonnesteiber (27. April 2010)

Stimmt,woher weißt du das nur?
Nur platzwunde und viele Prellungen


----------



## >Helge< (27. April 2010)

Wow, hier ist ja Stimmung !


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. April 2010)

rubby bubble und dann party party


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2010)

He Helgeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Gibt es dich auch noch?
Ja, hier laufen Krimis!

Das Video ist eigentlich ganz nett.
Aber ausgerechnet einen "real überführten Steineschieber" wieder als Hauptdarsteller zu nehmen, hat schon für Aufregung gesorgt.


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. April 2010)

...aber wer kann sonst diese rolle so überzeugend spielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (28. April 2010)

Hi Leute,

wie siehts denn aktuell im Stadtwald aus ?

Gruß Nik


----------



## Brook (28. April 2010)

Soooooooo und jetzt wieder alle lieb sein, Händchen und ZUSAMMENhalten, gemeinsam strahlen, das Wetter geniessen und biken gehen!

Ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag: "TANZ IN DEN MAI" und die Kowlenzer Biker ziehen mal wieder gemeinsam um die Häuser?

Treffen am kommenden Freitag in der Altstadt, einem Biergarten, einer Kneipe und dann anschließendes Disco - viele von euch werden den Schuppen nicht mögen / kennen, ich war nun 2x dort und hatte meinen Spaß --> Agostea ;-)


----------



## karmakiller (28. April 2010)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wie siehts denn aktuell im Stadtwald aus ?
> 
> Gruß Nik



Was möchtest du denn genau wissen ?


----------



## twisthead (28. April 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> .. Spaß --> Agostea ;-)



diese Worte in einem Satz zu lesen ist schon sehr außergewöhnlich


----------



## hesinde2006 (28. April 2010)

> Was möchtest du denn genau wissen ?



Den Zustand aller Geheimstrecken (z.b unterhalb des Funkturms, Köba usw) ; das wär schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Antilles (28. April 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag: "TANZ IN DEN MAI" und die Kowlenzer Biker ziehen mal wieder gemeinsam um die Häuser?
> 
> Treffen am kommenden Freitag in der Altstadt, einem Biergarten, einer Kneipe und dann anschließendes Disco - viele von euch werden den Schuppen nicht mögen / kennen, ich war nun 2x dort und hatte meinen Spaß --> Agostea ;-)



Klingt gut! agos weiß ich noch nicht, aber kneipen tour find ich toll... mal schnell in den garten das geld ausgraben...


----------



## Joki (28. April 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> Stimmt,woher weißt du das nur?
> Nur platzwunde und viele Prellungen



Ich war da auch schön öfter mal und hab auch fast 28 Jahre in Boppard gewohnt
Gute Besserung

mfg joki


----------



## Sonnesteiber (29. April 2010)

das erklärt natürlich einiges


----------



## Brook (30. April 2010)

Also, als kleine Gedächnisstütze - werden uns gegen 20.oo am Görresplatz treffen, ein paar Biere trinken und dann weiter Richtung Ago oder Circus!

Also Biker, auf die Plätze, fertisch und los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (30. April 2010)

ach verdammt... bin schon seid ner zeit auf blütenfest verabredet... habsch grad erinneert bekommen^^


----------



## Sonnesteiber (30. April 2010)

Sowie du schreibst hast du da schon getrunken gehabt


----------



## Antilles (1. Mai 2010)

:-D kommt vor^^


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Mai 2010)

geht heute nachmittag noch was?
quicky?


----------



## timothekid (1. Mai 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich hätte es euch früher sagen müssen, aber es war mir einfach nur peinlich, weil ich den Täter leider entwischen lassen musste.
> Da ich ihn aber auf frischer Tat ertappt habe und dabei filmen konnte, hoffe ich, dass ihn jemand von euch identifizieren kann.


----------



## Killerzwelch (1. Mai 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> geht heute nachmittag noch was?
> quicky?



Servus,
warst leider zu spät, da waren wir schon unterwegs.
Mein Enduro ist aber auch endlich wieder fit und ich bin die Tage wieder am Start.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Mai 2010)

wat is dann hiermlos?
nix mehr?

ok, nächstes we fahre ich halt in den pfälzerwald.................


----------



## Killerzwelch (2. Mai 2010)

sehr gut, da kommen wir mit.
Wenns passt können wir dann von hier zusammen fahren.
Ich nehme mal an du triffst dich da mit den anderen und fährst nicht erst hoch...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Mai 2010)

hä?


----------



## Killerzwelch (2. Mai 2010)

will mit den Betzdorfern dahin am kommenden WE und war davon ausgegangen, dass du dich mit denen da treffen willst.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Mai 2010)

ja, richtig.

bin nicht sicher ob die mich leiden können oder nur einen billigen guide suchen??

ne blödsinn!
sind wohl über 25 leute?
bist auch dabei?


----------



## >Helge< (2. Mai 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wat is dann hiermlos?
> nix mehr?
> 
> ok, nächstes we fahre ich halt in den pfälzerwald.................



Verdammt, ich muss arbeiten!


----------



## Killerzwelch (2. Mai 2010)

Der Stiffeerider wollte sich noch melden, ob Platz für meine besserehälfte und mich ist. 
Wir würden gern. Gruppengröße ist natürlich schon groß.
Sonst sollt doch auch noch irgendwo im Ort nen Plätzchen zum schlafen sein?

Wegen Anreise kannste dich ja melden, wenn sich das irgendwie geschickt kombinieren lässt.

Gruß


----------



## SteFun76 (6. Mai 2010)

Moin Jungs, 

jemand interessan an dem Teil....


Ist für 600 Steine zu haben....

CU
STephan


----------



## SteFun76 (6. Mai 2010)

Hier noch die Beschreibung:

 gemini 2000 bj 2003
- hayes 200mm
- vorne mrp kettenführung
- xtr schaltwerk
- manitou slider gabel (doppelbrücke aber nich state of the art....  ;-)
- bremsmomentabstützung
- xtr kurbeln
- mavic d321 felgen

Schaltauge fehlt zz :-(


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2010)

Typisch!
Alle Infos, aber keine Rahmengröße!
tztztztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (6. Mai 2010)

Ist ja schon gut....

Rahmengröße ist L

Ich habe sogar noch einen neuen Ersatzrahmen......

Peace


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2010)

sind beide rahmen in L?


----------



## SteFun76 (6. Mai 2010)

jetzt schickst Du mich auch noch in den Keller....
ich schaue mal nach


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2010)

kannst ja direkt ein bier mitbringen..............


----------



## SteFun76 (6. Mai 2010)

so, da isser wieder.

Ersatzrahmen ist in M und schwarz.... Gemini 1000

So, das wars jetzt.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (6. Mai 2010)

Welche Farbe hat denn der ersatzrahmen?

@stefun:warst du das gestern im Bus am oberwerth?


----------



## SteFun76 (6. Mai 2010)

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... 

Yes, u´ve seen me yesterday in the shuttle-bus......


----------



## Sonnesteiber (6. Mai 2010)

sorry hab ich übersehen

shutteln hätte ich gestern gut gebrauchen können


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2010)

über den klienen schwarzen können wir uns ggf. mal unterhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (7. Mai 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> über den klienen schwarzen können wir uns ggf. mal unterhalten



Rocky, du wirst doch wohl nicht fremdgehen!!! Wie soll das dann werden... CanonRider? Hmmm

Wann fahren wir noch mal zusammen? So eine Radübergabe sollte bei einer Ausfahrt ausgiebig besprochen werden...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (7. Mai 2010)

bei dem wetter wirst du dreckig von oben bis unten,geht nächste woche noch etwas?


----------



## Dennis_KO (8. Mai 2010)

hat einer lust bei dem wetter spontan ne runde zu drehen ?!


----------



## Dennis_KO (9. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts mit heute aus ? Niemand da ? 

sers


----------



## T!ll (9. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute 
wie siehts denn am kommenden Wochenende aus, ich fahr Donnerstag nach Koblenz und bleib da bis Sonntag. Ich wollte eigentlich mal ne schöne Tagestour fahren bis zur Burg Eltz, da kenne ich mich etwas aus und da gibts auch schöne Trails . die Frage ist nur wann.....

ride on
Till


----------



## Sonnesteiber (9. Mai 2010)

Freitag und ich bin dabei,nur die Frage fullface oder halbschale.
An dem Wochenende wollte ich mich mal richtig fordern und Till ich hab noch eine coole Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (10. Mai 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> Freitag und ich bin dabei,nur die Frage fullface oder halbschale.
> An dem Wochenende wollte ich mich mal richtig fordern und Till ich hab noch eine coole Idee



Was ist denn deine Idee??
Freitag wäre gut


----------



## "KaiHawai" (10. Mai 2010)

Greenhorn sucht Unterstützung bei Montage einer Kettenführung und eines Bashguards.
Kettenführung wird ans Tretlager geklemmt. Werkzeug und Ständer sind vorhanden. Wer hat Zeit und Bock mir zur Hand zu gehen und die nötigen Schrauberskillz zu offenbaren?


----------



## stasi (10. Mai 2010)

hilfe zur selbsthilfe 

kettenfuehrung:
1. inbusschrauben linke kurbel raus
2. kurbelkappe raus
3. linke kurbel abnehmen
4. rechte kurbel abnehmen
5. rechte lagerschale ab
6. 1 spacer entfernen, stattdessen die fuehrung einsetzen (welchen spacer du entfernen solltest, haengt von fuehrung und hinterbau ab - auf kollision testen)
7. punkt 1-5 rueckwaerts (fetten nicht vergessen)

bash:
1. kettenblatt ab
2. bash dran
3. umwerfer begrenzen, sodass nicht auf den bash geschaltet werden kann


----------



## SteFun76 (11. Mai 2010)

Servus Jungs,

habe gestern den "Kollegen in Grün" auf dem Layer Berg getroffen. Dieser hat uns sehr freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Zufahrt zum Fischer wieder frei ist und wir diese doch *alle * wieder benutzen sollen, da er es nicht gerne sieht, wenn noch jemand die Umgehung der ehemals umgestürzten Bäume durch das Revier ( Schonung ) benutzt. 

(  Ich hoffe Ihr könnt alle zwischen den Zeilen lesen ) Falls nicht, bitte PN

Seinem Wunsch sollten wir alle nachkommen und wieder die normale Zufahrt zum Fischer nehmen. Bitte jedem weitersagen, damit es durch Mißachtung nicht zum Konflikt kommt. 

Weiter Details gerne per PN.

CU in the Wood
Stefun


----------



## el martn (11. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Info, wir hams verstanden.

gruß

martn


----------



## SteFun76 (12. Mai 2010)

Morgen Vormittag jemand für ne Stadtwaldrunde am Start??
CU
Stefun


----------



## Killerzwelch (12. Mai 2010)

Bin leider raus, werde erst im Laufe des Freitag wieder in Koblenz sein...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2010)

ne, aber am Samstag!


----------



## Killerzwelch (12. Mai 2010)

Servus,

am Samstag fahren ein paar Kumpels von mir aus der alten Heimat nach Winterberg, wenn das Wetter im Rahmen ist.

Ich werd von Koblenz aus dann auch hinfahren und habe noch 3 Plätze frei. Wer also mitmöchte darf sich gern melden! 

Sollte ein Tag ohne Schlange am Lift, mit griffigem Boden und trockenem Holz werden 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## T!ll (12. Mai 2010)

@rockyrider: Wie siehts denn mit Freitag aus? Kevin und ich hatten da schon was geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> @rockyrider: Wie siehts denn mit Freitag aus? Kevin und ich hatten da schon was geplant



geh ich arbeiten..........


----------



## Sonnesteiber (12. Mai 2010)

Immer diese arbeitswütigen


----------



## dancing Queen (13. Mai 2010)

Moinsen.
hat jemand was dagegen wenn ich die Northshore-Einlagen am Fischer mit Karnickeldraht vollende?


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (13. Mai 2010)

dancing Queen schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> hat jemand was dagegen wenn ich die Northshore-Einlagen am Fischer mit Karnickeldraht vollende?



Brauch kein Mensch, aber mach' ruhig wenn Du nichts besseres zu tun hast...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (13. Mai 2010)

Aber mach's direkt fertig,ich will morgen nicht in einen Nagel reinfahren


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2010)

geht Samstag was?


----------



## Killerzwelch (14. Mai 2010)

dancing Queen schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> hat jemand was dagegen wenn ich die Northshore-Einlagen am Fischer mit Karnickeldraht vollende?



Sollte keinen stören und hilft manchen sicher


----------



## Kammi888 (15. Mai 2010)

hi leute 

wisst ihr ob es hier in koblenz  so ne art downhill training gibt angeboten wird .. gibt es hier auch einen bikepark ?? ..wenn ja sag mal bitte bescheid mit wem man üben gehen könnte .. bin relativ neu hier und würde gern mit netten downhillern mitfahren und natürlich lernen lernen lernen .. 


also würde mich sehr über eure hilfe freuen   sms zwecks biken geht natürlich auch 0160-5513797

bye

bye


Kammi


----------



## Kammi888 (15. Mai 2010)

hallo 

wo ist eigentlich der fischerpfad wie kommt man da am besten hin 


mfg 

K


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kammi888 (15. Mai 2010)

Dennis_KO schrieb:


> hat einer lust bei dem wetter spontan ne runde zu drehen ?!


 


hi dennis 


wann biken wir mal wieder ???  


greetz 


Kammi


----------



## Antilles (16. Mai 2010)

bin gleich ab 1130 mit sonnesteiber und meinem bruder am oberwerth ne runde drehen, wohl fischer-köba sind aber für vorschläge offen wenn jemand mitwill!
ride on


----------



## T!ll (18. Mai 2010)

Am Wochenende soll der Sommer wohl wiederkommen 
wer hat Zeit&Lust am Sonntag zu radeln?


----------



## Kammi888 (18. Mai 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Am Wochenende soll der Sommer wohl wiederkommen
> wer hat Zeit&Lust am Sonntag zu radeln?


 

hallo

bin hier neu in koblenz 

wo willst du den fahren ??? 

mfg 

Kammi


----------



## Brook (18. Mai 2010)

Also die sogenannte "Ecki Line" hab ich heute wohl mal wieder nicht ganz getroffen. Was durchaus noch sein könnte, Sie liegt im oberen Teil so derbst mit Holz vom Sturm und der Waldwirtschaft zu ..... das nix zu sehen / finden sein konnte. An der "Ugly agy Bar" bin ich zwar raus gekommen, aber nicht hin wie es hätte sein sollte 

Morgen dann wohl noch einmal ;-)


----------



## Kammi888 (19. Mai 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Also die sogenannte "Ecki Line" hab ich heute wohl mal wieder nicht ganz getroffen. Was durchaus noch sein könnte, Sie liegt im oberen Teil so derbst mit Holz vom Sturm und der Waldwirtschaft zu ..... das nix zu sehen / finden sein konnte. An der "Ugly agy Bar" bin ich zwar raus gekommen, aber nicht hin wie es hätte sein sollte
> 
> Morgen dann wohl noch einmal ;-)


 

wo kann man noch biken gehen ..welche pfade sind denn gut

lg

k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (19. Mai 2010)

Moin moin, 

kann jemand was zum aktuellen Zustand der Ecki sagen??? Sieht es dort noch aus wie am 29.02.2010 oder wurden schon einige der Riesenbäume entfernt? 
Thx

CU in the Wood
Stefun


----------



## Sonnesteiber (19. Mai 2010)

kumpel von mir ist da letztens runter(bzw er hats versucht) und es war sehr wenig fahrbar


----------



## T!ll (20. Mai 2010)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## >Helge< (27. Mai 2010)

Nix mehr los hier?

Bin endlich wieder einigermaßen fit und einsatzbereit......bei einer ersten Tour am Montag im Stadtwald habe ich mich wieder mehr oder weniger rehabilitiert! 

Am kommenden Mittwochnachmittag, +- 15:30 Uhr, sind wir wahrscheinlich zu zweit im Stadtwald unterwegs!
Am Wochenende darauf bin ich erst mal im Bikepark Hahnenklee, wenn´s diesmal nicht wieder schief geht kann´s also im Anschluss endlich losgehen.

*Ich finde man sollte die Donnerstagsabend Runde, Treffpunkt Pretzer, wieder zurück in´s Leben rufen!!! 

...was war das eine coole Zeit!*


----------



## Sonnesteiber (27. Mai 2010)

Ich finde auch das es was regelmäßiges geben sollte.ich bin in letzter Zeit auch viel unterwegs im Stadtwald


----------



## floleerau (28. Mai 2010)

Kann man da auch vielleicht eine Montagabend Runde daraus machen, da hab ich immer frei!!??BITTE  

          MFG FLO


----------



## stasi (28. Mai 2010)

just kidding


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte gegen montags nix einzuwenden


----------



## Killerzwelch (28. Mai 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier?
> 
> Bin endlich wieder einigermaßen fit und einsatzbereit......bei einer ersten Tour am Montag im Stadtwald habe ich mich wieder mehr oder weniger rehabilitiert!
> 
> ...



Gute Idee, Helge. 
Dann sieh mal zu, dass du am Hahnenklee nix kaputt machst und bis die Tage!


----------



## SteFun76 (28. Mai 2010)

@ Helge    - gute idee, dann sieht man Dich ja mal wieder.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (28. Mai 2010)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Gute Idee, Helge.
> Dann sieh mal zu, dass du am Hahnenklee nix kaputt machst und bis die Tage!



Ich hoffe diesmal nicht!  ....habe aber für alle Fälle nochmal aufgerüstet! 












...... mit Jacket, Helm und Schonern doch schon am Limit was den Schutz angeht! 



SteFun76 schrieb:


> @ Helge    - gute idee, dann sieht man Dich ja mal wieder.....



*Also dann:

Ab dem 10.06. Donnerstags 18°° Uhr am Pretzer!


Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist dabei, vielleicht trotzdem vorher hier nochmal Bescheid geben! *


----------



## >Helge< (28. Mai 2010)

@Killerzwelch:

Habe gerade beim Video der Woche gelesen daß Du nächste Woche in Bischofsmais bist, man beneide ich Dich, sehr geiler Park! Möchte ich auch nochmal hin!

Ich denke wir werden in Hahnenklee aber auch unseren Spaß haben!


----------



## Brook (28. Mai 2010)

TERMINANKÜNDIGUNG:

Samstag (morgen) 29.05.10
Treffpunkt: Shell Tankstelle auf der Karthause (in der Nähe der FH)
Zeitpunkt: 9:30 Uhr

Grund: Wir starten mit den Bikes, vielleicht nach einem Kaffee / Brötchen, nach Boppard - erste nette Abfahrt wäre somit wohl die "alte DH Strecke" in Boppard. Dann in Boppard eine Tageskarte für die DB kaufen und vielleicht 2x oder 3x den Uphill im Zug vollziehen und ein paar nette Trails in der Bopparder Ecke geniessen.

5 Personen passen auf ein Tagesticket, theoretisch könnte man auch mit dem Zug zurück oder eben chillig ruhig wieder durch den Stadtwald ... würd mich freuen ein paar von euch würden sich anschließen. Jemand der häufiger in der Gegend dort unterwegs ist wäre natürlich nicht ganz verkehrt ;-)

Grüsse
Fuchsi


----------



## T!ll (28. Mai 2010)

Oh da wär ich gern dabei schaff ich aber leider zeitlich nicht =( schade


----------



## Killerzwelch (28. Mai 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> @Killerzwelch:
> 
> Habe gerade beim Video der Woche gelesen daß Du nächste Woche in Bischofsmais bist, man beneide ich Dich, sehr geiler Park! Möchte ich auch nochmal hin!
> 
> Ich denke wir werden in Hahnenklee aber auch unseren Spaß haben!



Bin höchstgespannt, so ne geile Strecke hab ich auf dem Continent noch nicht gesehen. 
Mal sehen was geht! 

Hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mit zum Hahneklee zu kommen, aber die 8 Stunden Autofahrt moin sind mir etwas zu anstrengend.

Haut ordentlich was raus!


----------



## >Helge< (30. Mai 2010)

Bischofsmais ist für mich der Klassiker unter den deutschen Parks!
....werden mal sehen was geht!


----------



## Dennis_KO (2. Juni 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> *Also dann:
> 
> Ab dem 10.06. Donnerstags 18°° Uhr am Pretzer!
> 
> ...




Wie siehts denn mit heute aus ? Evtl. kann man die Runde ja bissel vorverlegen ?! Dank Bebos unendlicher Weisheit, Geduld sowie Verständnis wäre ich auch ENDLICH wieder dabei ! OK Lungenvolumen is weg seit Samstag und ja ERST SEIT SAMSTAG !

(da er das hier liest, nochmals "Danke" )


----------



## SteFun76 (2. Juni 2010)

Uhh, der frühe DennisKO findet den Trail...

Was geht mit Winterberg bei Dir??

CU
Stefun


----------



## Brook (2. Juni 2010)

VORVERLEGEN hört sich gut an:

Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Koblenz
 9:30 Uhr
Strecke: Brexbachtal oder Braubachtal (ich würde sagen Mehrheitsentscheidung)

Wer kennt sich in den Ecken aus / könnte notfalls einen GPS Track liefern für die Garmin Navigation - damit wir auch die wirklich schicken Trails finden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (2. Juni 2010)

Da komm ich mit 

Ich bin nur mal den einen Rheinsteig-Trail vom Limesturm runter ins Brexbachtal gefahren, der war schön spaßig, hab auch nen Track davon.


----------



## >Helge< (2. Juni 2010)

@Killerzwelch und SteFun76:

Schade, wäre gerne mitgefahren, Willingen hatte ich auch noch nicht auf dem Programm .....aber morgen geht´s ja nach Hahnenklee!


----------



## Killerzwelch (2. Juni 2010)

Hau rein!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. Juni 2010)

Würden wir dann vom Bahnhof aus mit dem Rad in die brex fahren oder Zug ka


----------



## Brook (2. Juni 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> Würden wir dann vom Bahnhof aus mit dem Rad in die brex fahren oder Zug ka



Türlich mit dem Rad, deswegen ja auch das vorherige Frühstück ... und Brex steht ja noch nicht fest - könnte auch Braubach werden ;-)

Auf alle Fälle "die andere Seite"!

9.30 Bahnhof


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. Juni 2010)

Ich verlass mich dann dadrauf dass wir morgen früh was essen gehen und werde um 0930 am Hbf sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gustav (3. Juni 2010)

Morgen,  fährt heute keiner.........???   

Gruss MiC


----------



## Brook (4. Juni 2010)

Wie sieht es mir SAMSTAG aus, wer hat Lust und fährt mit / kennt sich etwas aus:

Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Koblenz
Uhrzeit: 9.30 (es wäre noch Zeit für einen Kaffee in der Morgensonne)

Strecke könnte wieder Richtung Braubach gehen, also irgendwo in Pfaffendorf hoch, über die Lahn ... vielleicht sogar später per Schiff übersetzen und eine Abschlussrunde durch den Stadtwald - mit Endziel "Pretzer"!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (4. Juni 2010)

Dann "Fahrt" ihr hoffentlich ruppertsklamm,gehe heute neue Kette organisieren


----------



## T!ll (4. Juni 2010)

jaja die Kette ;-)

Ich bin Samstag dabei, sogar mit Fully


----------



## >Helge< (5. Juni 2010)

So, melde mich wieder aus Hahnenklee zurück!

*Fazit:* am 2.ten Tag Drop versemmelt, Hand verstaucht, Hinterrad 2 Speichen gebrochen, einen Tag früher abgereist!
Aus irgendeinem Grund wurde wegen des Schlamms einfach Splitt in die Pfützen gekippt, der hat mir leider den kompletten Speed für den Sprung genommen!

Aber im Ernst,der Park ansich ist zwar nett, ist aber nicht so meins gewesen!
Die Sprünge haben allesamt nicht die besten Landungen, die Strecken sind auch nicht soo der Knaller.

Wir hätten dem Tipp von Brooks folgen sollen: > Bikepark Braunlage! 

So, jetzt warte ich erst mal auf ein neues Hinterrad, wird also bei mir erst mal nix mit Donnerstagstreff!


----------



## Killerzwelch (6. Juni 2010)

Dann war das Avatar Bildchen ja passend gewählt 

Gute Besserung an Hand und Hinterrad. Habe auch nen Schaltwerk mit meinem eingesammelt


----------



## Sonnesteiber (6. Juni 2010)

Du fällst auch immer hin,echt unglaublich


----------



## LifesAGamble (6. Juni 2010)

ich vermute mal dieses hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selbstüberschätzung

und schlage das hier vor:

http://www.vfr-koblenz.de/schach/


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2010)

Werde in Kürze donnerstags wieder dabei sein können.
So ab Mitte des Monats.


----------



## SteFun76 (7. Juni 2010)

Moin Jungs, 

heute gegen 16.00 Uhr ne Runde drehen.....???

CU
Stefun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (7. Juni 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Werde in Kürze donnerstags wieder dabei sein können.
> So ab Mitte des Monats.




Hört sich gut an, wird Zeit das die alte Garde mal wieder zusammen antritt!!! 



LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich vermute mal dieses hier:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selbstüberschätzung



.... ich kann ganz einfach kein Fahrrad fahren!  
Außerdem kann nicht jeder so ´ne tolle JudoRolle beim Abgang !  ...dafür bin ich inzwischen viel zu fett und alt! 



> ...und schlage das hier vor:
> 
> http://www.vfr-koblenz.de/schach/



 Hatte auch schon die Überlegung Fahrrad gegen Wanderschuhe und Rentnerweste zu tauschen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2010)

Helge, wir machen mal ein Fahrtechnikseminar von klein auf.
Reifen flicken, am Berg anfahren, Sattel hoch und runter stellen.......


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juni 2010)

*Morgen, Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr (ggf. auch 17:30 Uhr) könnte ich beim Pretzer starten.
Sonst noch jemand dabei????????????*


----------



## Dennis_KO (10. Juni 2010)

Bin dabei ....


----------



## SteFun76 (10. Juni 2010)

Moin moin, 

ich wollte heute schon um 16.30 Uhr starten.....
Ist das möglich bei euch??

Bis später
SteFun


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2010)

Schaffe ich nicht!
Frühstens 17:30 Uhr beim Pretzer


----------



## SteFun76 (10. Juni 2010)

Bullshit, später geht nicht. Dann sehen wir uns wohl, beim überqueren der Hunsrückhöhenstr. wenn wir vom Fischer hochkommen....

Wird echt mal wieder Zeit, zusammen zu biken...


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Wird echt mal wieder Zeit, zusammen zu biken...



Das kannst du glauben!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich muss leider absagen.
Mir läuft nur so die Rotze aus dem Gesicht, schöner Mist!
Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (11. Juni 2010)

Ich poste es wieder für alle - wer Lust hat kommt einfach, wer nicht kann eben nicht und wer lieber in einem anderen Grüppchen mitfährt - auch ok 

Time: SAMSTAG 9.30
Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Koblenz

Tourenbeschreibung: Freeridetour mit doch allerhand Höhenmetern, jedoch chillig langsam und durchaus zu schaffen mit auch mehr Federweg. Strecken auf der anderen Rheinseite (Braubach, Lahn) oder vielleicht Wester Wald, Sayn oder gar Brexbachtal wären möglich .. vielleicht sogar ein übersetzen mit der Fähre nach Boppard und von hinten über den Stadtwald wieder zurück nach Hus 

Wer einen schicken GPS Track zur Verfügung stellen könnte - immer her damit!

UND, wer von den Koblenzern fährt am 18.-19.06 ebenfalls zum BIKEFLIEGEN nach Braunlage oder hat noch nie etwas davon gehört - denkt jetzt grad drüber nach und will es vielleicht auch mal ausprobieren. Ich bin dort und mache mit: www.bikefliegen.de


----------



## SteFun76 (11. Juni 2010)

@ Brook

Alder, ich bin mal mit dem Snowboard über eine Übungsskischanze gesprungen und hatte die Hosen voll. Fetter Respekt, wenn Du da mitmachen wilst...

Wie lange fährt man bis dahin??

Cu in the Wood

Stephan


----------



## SteFun76 (11. Juni 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> habe gestern den "Kollegen in Grün" auf dem Layer Berg getroffen. Dieser hat uns sehr freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Zufahrt zum Fischer wieder frei ist und wir diese doch *alle * wieder benutzen sollen, da er es nicht gerne sieht, wenn noch jemand die Umgehung der ehemals umgestürzten Bäume durch das Revier ( Schonung ) benutzt.
> 
> ...



Bitte beachten.....


----------



## Killerzwelch (11. Juni 2010)

@Brook:
Zwei gute Ideen, muss leider beide absagen.
Hab das Enduro nicht einsatzbereit und werd morgen nur mal gemütlich den Stadtwald mit dem schweren Bike hoch und runter rollen oder in Boppard mit der Bimmelbahn shuttlen, ne Tour überleb ich damit nicht. Vll. sieht man sich ja an einschlägigen after-bike-Treffpunkten 

Bikefliegen ist ja mal ne kewle Sache, das WE ist aber leider schon ausgebucht.
Bin mal aus ner Bierlaune über ne lokale Schanze, die neben der Grillhütte stand 
Der Speed macht die Gefühle... Viel Spass dabei 

Wer sich anschließen will, darf morgen natürlich auch gern mit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2010)

wann und wo lieber killerz.?


----------



## >Helge< (11. Juni 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wann und wo lieber killerz.?



Bitte auch um Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (13. Juni 2010)

Was für Runden sind für heute geplant??


----------



## Rines (13. Juni 2010)

Ich war letztens auf em Königsbacher und würd mal gern wissen wie der Fischer Trail aussieht. Komme aus Mayen (ettringen) und hab aber keien Ahnung wo der Fischer Trail is. kann mir das grad einer sagen zeigen? wie auch immer?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (13. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mich bereit erklären ihn dir zur zeigen mein Rad ist aber noch in Kur


----------



## T!ll (14. Juni 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> mein Rad ist aber noch in Kur



Immer noch?


----------



## Rines (14. Juni 2010)

Ja gerne ich bin heut in boppard. vll trifft man ja noch einen. In der woche über hab ich Zeit. meld mich nochmal. Mfg


----------



## Basica (14. Juni 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung in Mayen gibt es genug Berge...


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (14. Juni 2010)

?


----------



## Rines (14. Juni 2010)

Basica schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung in Mayen gibt es genug Berge...



war das ne Ausladung?


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (15. Juni 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> war das ne Ausladung?



Augenscheinlich ja, leider ohne Begründung, warum.
Und ohne Reaktion auf Deine Anmerkung.
Normal hier dieser arrogante Umgangston.
Halt Dich an die richtigen Leute!
Oder geh in die Suchmaschine, da wirst Du fündig.

Gruß


----------



## Killerzwelch (15. Juni 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wann und wo lieber killerz.?



Sorry Jungs,
hatte zwecks WM, Grillen, Biertrinken und direkt vor dem Biken-wach-werden nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut... Jetzt seh ich aus wie nen Regenbogen... aber im Wesentlichen ist alles heil geblieben 
___


Lokale Trails und die Anfahrt werden, soweit mich das betrifft nicht in nem öffentlichen Forum diskutiert.
Sowas macht man, wenn man es für richtig hält - privat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (15. Juni 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Augenscheinlich ja, leider ohne Begründung, warum.
> Und ohne Reaktion auf Deine Anmerkung.
> Normal hier dieser arrogante Umgangston.
> Halt Dich an die richtigen Leute!
> ...



ja hab ich schon gemacht.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (15. Juni 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Immer noch?



ich musste die klassenfahrt genießen,ohne rad,das nimmt einen ganz schön mit und der fahrradladen hat erst heute wieder aufgemacht
die preise sind nicht ohne locker 140euro arrgh



Rines schrieb:


> ja hab ich schon gemacht.


ich finde mich ja gar nicht so arrogant, eher bescheiden.ich würde mich sogar freuen jmd den ich nicht kenne mit auf eine tour zunehmen (aber vergewaltigen muss nicht sein)
vllt kommt till ja auch mit


----------



## Rines (15. Juni 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> ich finde mich ja gar nicht so arrogant, eher bescheiden.ich würde mich sogar freuen jmd den ich nicht kenne mit auf eine tour zunehmen (aber vergewaltigen muss nicht sein)
> vllt kommt till ja auch mit


was heisst vergewaltigen ? hab ja nur gefragt obs mir einer zeigen kann.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (15. Juni 2010)

das war jetzt nur so dahergesagt,es gibt ja diese internet porno typen die auf typen mit einem fahrrad stehen
ich zeigs dir gerne


----------



## mas7erchief (15. Juni 2010)

> ich zeigs dir gerne



Den Trail oder das hier?



> es gibt ja diese internet porno typen die auf typen mit einem fahrrad  stehen


----------



## >Helge< (15. Juni 2010)

Man, man! Was geht denn hier im Forum im letzten halben Jahr ab? 

Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da hat man sich einfach, so oft es ging, in einer lockeren Runde zum biken getroffen! 

Danach ging man dann mal ganz entspannt noch das ein oder andere Bier trinken... 

*Generell  ist/ sollte jeder willkommen sein der sich nicht wie ´ne Wildsau verhält und die Trails der "Lokals" respektiert!*

Also, wie sieht´s aus? 

*Donnerstagabend > 18°° Uhr Pretzer?*

...falls mich mein Heuschnupfen nicht wie gestern dahinrafft!

.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (15. Juni 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Man, man! Was geht denn hier im Forum im letzten halben Jahr ab?
> 
> Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da hat man sich einfach, so oft es ging, in einer lockeren Runde zum biken getroffen!
> 
> Danach ging man dann mal ganz entspannt noch das ein oder andere Bier trinken...



Tja lieber Helge, die Zeiten sind ganz einfach vorbei, finde Dich damit ab!
Und Biertrinken konnte hier noch nie jemand außer uns beiden! Zumindest, wenn es in den Hektoliterbereich ging...

@sonniboy: Du warst nicht gemeint.

@


----------



## >Helge< (15. Juni 2010)

skyreacher schrieb:


> und biertrinken konnte hier noch nie jemand außer uns beiden! Zumindest, wenn es in den hektoliterbereich ging...
> 
> @sonniboy: Du warst nicht gemeint.
> 
> @



....*word*


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. Juni 2010)

... wie auch immer, will heute Abend noch spontan jmd ne gemütliche Runde im Stadtwald biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (16. Juni 2010)

Falle heute leider aus, werde mir gleich 400g Grillfleisch einverleiben....

 CU in the Wood


----------



## Dennis_KO (16. Juni 2010)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> ... wie auch immer, will heute Abend noch spontan jmd ne gemütliche Runde im Stadtwald biken?



Mensch Killer .... hättest du ma angerufen 

Bis Freitag


----------



## Brook (17. Juni 2010)

GRUND: kleine Feierabendrunde (Fischerpfad)
Zeitpunkt: 18.30 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Koblenz

Sollte es regnen = storno!


----------



## Killerzwelch (17. Juni 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> *Donnerstagabend > 18°° Uhr Pretzer?*
> .





Brook schrieb:


> GRUND: kleine Feierabendrunde (Fischerpfad)
> Zeitpunkt: 18.30 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Koblenz
> 
> Sollte es regnen = storno!



Vll. kann man das ja zusammenlegen?
Für ne gemütliche Runde wäre ich nämlich auch sehr zu haben.

1830 scheint die Uhrzeit zu sein, die bei allen passt, und Pretzer wäre der klassische Start und Endpunkt. 
Ich schlage mal ganz keck vor:

*Donnerstagabend 1830 Uhr Pretzer*

Passt das?
Gruß


----------



## >Helge< (17. Juni 2010)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Vll. kann man das ja zusammenlegen?
> Für ne gemütliche Runde wäre ich nämlich auch sehr zu haben.
> 
> 1830 scheint die Uhrzeit zu sein, die bei allen passt, und Pretzer wäre der klassische Start und Endpunkt.
> ...



Wäre klasse gewesen, da es aber hier schüttet und schüttet...........



Brook schrieb:


> .....Sollte es regnen = storno!


.....klinke ich mich für heute auch aus! 

Wird also auf spätestens nächsten Donnerstag rauslaufen.

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juni 2010)

Hey Helge!
Bei dem Wetter hast du aber keine Probleme mit dem Heuschnupfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (17. Juni 2010)

Kommt noch wer mit, heute abend?

Es hat wie vorhergesagt, aufgehört zu regnen und fängt auch nicht mehr an =)
Sonst roll ich auf direktem Wege und nicht über den Pretzer die Böschung hoch...


----------



## Brook (18. Juni 2010)

*Samstagstour*
Zeit: 9.30 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Koblenz

Ideen für die Strecke bitte?? Wester Wald, nach Boppard, den Rheinsteig entlang?

Bei Regen wäre eine kurzfristige Planungsänderung natürlich möglich


----------



## Dennis_KO (18. Juni 2010)

Grüß Gott,

wollten gleich noch ne gemütliche Runde drehen. Wer noch fahren kann, nach dieser "kläglichen" Halbzeit, kann gerne mit kommen ! 

Los geht's ca. 16:00 - 16:30 Uhr am Oberwerth Station

Sers
Dennis


----------



## >Helge< (18. Juni 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> *Samstagstour*
> Zeit: 9.30 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Koblenz
> 
> ...



Kann ich leider nicht, muss robotten!


----------



## Killerzwelch (18. Juni 2010)

Bin leider auch ausser Haus...
Viel Spass


----------



## Brook (18. Juni 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> *Samstagstour*
> Zeit: 9.30 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Koblenz
> 
> ...



Hoffe es kommt jemand, wenn es nicht regnet!


----------



## T!ll (19. Juni 2010)

Um nochmal auf den Rheinsteig zu kommen...

Brook und ich hatten bei der letzte Tour die Idee, den Steig mal komplett zu fahren.
Also eine schön chillige Mehrtagestour mit vielen Singletrails (und Biergärten ).

Wer hätte den auch Bock sowas mal zu machen? 
Wäre bestimmt ne super Sache mit ner guten Truppe


----------



## Brook (19. Juni 2010)

*Sonntagsrunde:*

Treffpunkt: an der Shell Tankstelle auf der Karthause
Zeit: 9:30 Uhr

Wir haben geplant nach einem Kaffee nach Boppard zu fahren, dort vielleicht per Bahn ein paar Mal die Berge hoch und nette Trails wieder runter - später dann wohl auch per Bike wieder zurück

Es kann JEDER kommen der Bock hat eine Runde zu drehen.

Bei der Tour über den Rheinsteig bin ich dabei, weisst du ja Till


----------



## Sonnesteiber (19. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre gerne dabei beider rheinsteigfahrt,mein Rad kommt nächste Woche aus der Werkstatt,dann hol ich mir ein navi und einen neuen Rucksack *_____*


----------



## SteFun76 (20. Juni 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf den Rheinsteig zu kommen...
> 
> Brook und ich hatten bei der letzte Tour die Idee, den Steig mal komplett zu fahren.
> Also eine schön chillige Mehrtagestour mit vielen Singletrails (und Biergärten ).
> ...



Moin Till,

schönes Ding, mit dem Rheinsteig. Ich bin schon bei einer Tagestour von Kamp Bornhofen nach KO geradelt. Das war sehr abwechslungsreich, von Single über Waldweg bis Bike tragen, war alles dabei. Ihr solltet das ganze allerdings wochentags durchziehen, sonst bremsen unzählige Wanderer den Fahrspaß. Wieviel Tage hast Du eingeplant??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (20. Juni 2010)

Bin heute von Mülheim nach Osterpai-Boppard über Stadtwald nach Koblenz oder Kobern unterwegs (XC, gemütliche Geschwindigkeit)
Wenn jemand mit will meine Nummer steht im Profil unter Über mich.


----------



## T!ll (20. Juni 2010)

@SteFun76:

Die zeitlich Einteilung ist so eine Frage....insgesamt ist das Ding ja 320km lang (von Bonn bis Wiesbaden), aber man könnte ja auch von Koblenz aus nach Wiesbaden fahren. Ich denke mal so 60 bis 70km pro Tag sind machbar (oder eher 50, je nach Höhenmetern), dementsprechend könnte man das ja einteilen.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (20. Juni 2010)

Aber nur mit fully,Till 
ich werde mal nach GPS Tracks suchen


----------



## Killerzwelch (21. Juni 2010)

Will morgen(Dienstag) ne Runde in Boppard mit der Bahn, oder im Stadtwald drehen.
Evtl. auch morgens früh,um ohne Wanderer Spannendes zu erleben.
Will wer mit?


----------



## Dennis_KO (21. Juni 2010)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Will morgen(Dienstag) ne Runde in Boppard mit der Bahn, oder im Stadtwald drehen.
> Evtl. auch morgens früh,um ohne Wanderer Spannendes zu erleben.
> Will wer mit?



Hi Killer,

fahren morgen so um 17:00 - 17:30 Uhr Stadtwald, würde mich freuen wenn de mit kommst oida !

Sers


----------



## Killerzwelch (21. Juni 2010)

Sounds good, oida!


----------



## T!ll (21. Juni 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> Aber nur mit fully,Till



Selbstverständlich 

Aber die nächsten Wochen muss ich erstmal ausschließlich HT fahren...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. Juni 2010)

warum das denn?

@brook: die sonntagsrunde an der tanke ist irgendwie blöd kann man nicht wieder hbf machen?


----------



## T!ll (21. Juni 2010)

Hab bald etwas mehr Federweg ;-) Dauert aber noch etwas.

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt, vllt kommendes Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (21. Juni 2010)

@sonnestreiber: Wir können uns wo auch immer / wann auch immer treffen ... sollte es jedoch Richtung Boppard rüber gehn (per Bikes) macht die Tankstelle da oben schon Sinn - mir ist der Treffpunkt wurscht! Würd mir eben nur wünschen, dass der Zusammenhalt der Szene ein wenig wächst und da tragen eben feste Treffen ... wo kommen kann wer will zu bei 

@till: Hört sich gut an und lass dann auch noch mal über die Rheinsteigtour sprechen. Müsste ja am WE stattfinden. Vielleicht am Freitag schon per Zug zum Ausgangspunkt und von dort am darauffolgenden morgen den ersten Abschnitt unter die Bereifung nehmen. Wettervorraussage sollte passen und klar, desto mehr Leute - desto lustiger sollte es werden UND JA, ich würde schon auch Abends gern irgendwo / irgendwas grillen, ein paar Bierchen trinken und nett beisammen sitzen! Pennen in der Jugendherberge, in der Wanderhütte mit Isomatte und Schlafsack???


----------



## T!ll (21. Juni 2010)

Freitags wäre ein guter Start, klar per Zug zum Startpunkt, und dann nach nem chilligen Abend morgens nach dem Frühstück zu den schönsten Trails starten, klingt traumhaft ;-)
Am besten find ich die Jugendherberge als Schlafmöglichkeit, dann müsste man nicht so viel Gepäck mitschleppen, wobei so eine Wanderhütte auch nicht schlecht ist, vor allem wenn man ne schöne Aussicht hat. Und dann ist's wirklich stuntzi-like ;-)

Da müssen wir uns echt mal drum kümmern, das kann nur gut werden


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. Juni 2010)

wanderhütte hat den nachteil,keine verpflegung und ich schleppe keinen kasten bier mit 

an gepäck halt nur das nötigste,was ist mit ersatzteilliste?ich frag nur,kette und kettennieter?

aber es sollte richtung juli gehen


----------



## Antilles (21. Juni 2010)

da war wohl jemand noch nie auf ner anständigen berghütte...
soviel bier hat keine brauerei lagern!
:-D
habt ihr noch nen platz frei?
wann und wo solls denn sein?


----------



## T!ll (22. Juni 2010)

Klar sind noch "Plätze" frei, je mehr Leute desto besser

Ich würd auch sagen so gegen Ende Juli...Anfang August.


----------



## Antilles (22. Juni 2010)

klingt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (23. Juni 2010)

ich war heute ne stadtwaldrunde ,mit einem starrbike (ein geiles gefühl ) waren runde 40km mit gut 900hm,und komischerweise funzt track aufzeichnen auch ohne karte


----------



## Antilles (23. Juni 2010)

was soll daran komisch sein????
das maschinchen merkt sich punkte in einem koordinatensystem, welches zwischen den GPS-Satelliten aufgespannt wird...
die koordinaten nimmts also mit.
ich komme samstag heim, dann können wir gerne die karten aufladen.


----------



## T!ll (24. Juni 2010)

Wer will Samstag mitfahren?
*Start 9.30 am Bahnhof.*Vielleicht mal die Mosel rauf, kenne da ein paar Trails, oder auf die andere Rheinseite, kA sehen wir dann ;-)

Gruß Till


----------



## Sonnesteiber (26. Juni 2010)

ich bin voll verplant in den wochenenden,ich muss prioritäten setzen und die liegen dann wohl beim biken 

@jo:hab schon die openmtbmap drauf


----------



## Antilles (27. Juni 2010)

gut dann muss ich ja nix mehr machen...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. Juni 2010)

zum rheinsteig;wäre es nicht sinnvoller wenn wir von hier aus nach bonn fahren?allein schon wegen der steigung und den trails?


----------



## T!ll (28. Juni 2010)

Hm ich hatte schonmal daran gedacht, wir starten einfach in Koblenz und fahren dann richtung Wiesbaden, zumindest zwischen Braubach und Osterspai sind schonmal zwei richtig gute Trails dabei. Müssen wir nochmal drüber sprechen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. Juni 2010)

braubach ist natürlich ein argument
wenn wir braubach fahren,will ich auch ruppertsklamm


----------



## T!ll (28. Juni 2010)

Gut, dann quäl dich durch die Ruppertsklamm und ich fahr den geilen parallel-Trail


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. Juni 2010)

parallel trail?los erzähl mal was von dem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (28. Juni 2010)

Siehste bei der nächsten Tour


----------



## Sonnesteiber (1. Juli 2010)

so ich hatte vor samstag ne tagestour zu fahren,vllt wieder braubach oder ganz groß stadtwald,boppard oder schmittenhöhe.hat jmd lust sich bei mir einzuklinken???


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (1. Juli 2010)

Nö.


----------



## Brook (3. Juli 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Nö.



Förderlich war das Kommentar sicher nicht. Ich würde morgen (SONNTAG) gern mal wieder eine Runde drehen.

Morgens vielleicht mit Frühstück irgendwo im Bahnhof, bei Subway oder wo auch immer und dann ... Fischerpfad und "Ecki Line" ... wer vertraut auf´s Wetter, sufft dank SCHLAAAND nicht voll durch und schafft es morgen auf die Kiste??

Nöö´s will isch nisch hören 



> Von 9 bis 14.30 Uhr, wer nicht dabei war hat was verpasst. Perfektes Wetter, super trockene Trails, ein paar X hoch und runter ... super und der Tach is noch nicht vorbei


----------



## T!ll (3. Juli 2010)

Bin erst nächstes Wochenende wieder dabei, meld mich dann. Dann können wa auch nochmal übers Thema Rheinsteig sprechen 
Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (3. Juli 2010)

Bin jetzt 10tage in der Türkei,ich hoffe ihr werdet mich per pns auf dem laufenden halten.als Termin Vorschlag Anfang August.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (4. Juli 2010)

Wo?


----------



## T!ll (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo

wer hat Lust am Samstag ne schöne Tour mit mir zu fahren? Wäre schon wenn sich mal jemand meldet der auch wirklich mitfährt


----------



## Sonnesteiber (7. Juli 2010)

Kannst du lange warten,ich denke das die Beteiligung hier weniger wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (7. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich schade, die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt...


----------



## bebo2403 (7. Juli 2010)

Wie wäre es denn mit der Donnerstag-Abend-Runde?
Also morgen 18Uhr am Pretzer!?


----------



## T!ll (8. Juli 2010)

Bin erst am Freitag wieder in KO, aber nächste Woche Donnerstag geht ;-)


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Community:
Wer hat Lust mit mir 2 mal die Woche Batminton spielen zu gehen? 
Treffpunkt Grundschule Karthause 14:30 Uhr immer MI und FR.
Ich zähle auf Euch!


----------



## redpulli (8. Juli 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community:
> Wer hat Lust mit mir 2 mal die Woche Batminton spielen zu gehen?
> Treffpunkt Grundschule Karthause 14:30 Uhr immer MI und FR.
> Ich zähle auf Euch!


Och Nö!


----------



## louise210 (8. Juli 2010)

*hmmmm.  Nö*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (9. Juli 2010)

Werde wahrscheinlich auch dabeisein nächste Woche am pretzer


----------



## SteFun76 (9. Juli 2010)

Moin Jungs,

die Donnerstagsrunde gestern war sehr schön. (und schweißtreibend)

Wir haben den Abend dann mit köstlichen Weizenkaltgetränken für nur 2.50  ausklingen lassen und ganz nebenbei noch die Deutsche Damennationalmanschaft im Faustball kennen gelernt 

Ich freue mich auf den nächsten Donnerstag.
CU in the Wood
Stefun


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community:
> Wer hat Lust mit mir 2 mal die Woche Batminton spielen zu gehen?
> Treffpunkt Grundschule Karthause 14:30 Uhr immer MI und FR.
> Ich zähle auf Euch!



Hast deine Foren verwechselt?


----------



## Brook (9. Juli 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> die Donnerstagsrunde gestern war sehr schön. (und schweißtreibend)
> 
> ...



Wir sind auch gefahren, leider eben erst einen Moment später ... auch Uphill am Station und somit an deinem Bikemobil vorbei. Einmal die "Ecki Line" runter (ein Traum) und ausrollen bis zum Preter (da kosteten meine Biere jedoch leider MEHR).


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2010)

Im Radio wurde über einen Mountainbikeunfall im Koblenzer Stadtwald berichtet?
Soll gestern gewesen sein?


----------



## twisthead (9. Juli 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Im Radio wurde über einen Mountainbikeunfall im Koblenzer Stadtwald berichtet?
> Soll gestern gewesen sein?





> Infos von der Polizei diesbezüglich:
> Kurz vor 22.00 Uhr schließlich, wurden Polizei und Rettungsdienst in den Koblenzer Stadtwald gerufen. Dort war im Bereich der Königsbacher ein Mountainbike-Fahrer bei seiner sportlichen Betätigung im Wald gestürzt und hatte sich dabei an der Schulter schwerer verletzt.



Gute Besserung!


----------



## SteFun76 (9. Juli 2010)

twisthead schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!



Uppss, uns haben gesten zwei Kollegen auf Aldibikes und ohne Helm etc. gefragt, wo denn hier im Stadtwald der MTB -Parkur sei... 
Wir haben Sie dann nach Boppard verwiesen und darauf hingewiesen, dass sie mit den Aldibikes und ohne Protektoren keinen Spass haben werden. (Dann sind sie mit den worten "ja ja" in Richtung Rittersturz bzw. Köba weiter gefahren um den MTB-Parkur zu suchen) 

Jetzt bin ich ja mal auf die Reaktionen bzw. Aktionen  der Stadt, des Ordnungsamtes und der Forstbehörde gespannt.


----------



## MannohnePlan (9. Juli 2010)

Bin gestern irgendwann so um 19:15 die KöBa runter und da lag noch keiner im Weg


----------



## ceata (9. Juli 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Wir sind auch gefahren, leider eben erst einen Moment später ... auch Uphill am Station und somit an deinem Bikemobil vorbei. Einmal die "Ecki Line" runter (ein Traum) und ausrollen bis zum Preter (da kosteten meine Biere jedoch leider MEHR).



ist das dingn wieder frei?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (9. Juli 2010)

Das hört sich gut an,bekommen grade ne Strecke genehmigt und dann sowas,das geht wohl voll nach hinten los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceata (9. Juli 2010)

ganz genau davor habe ich jetzt auch angst das die herren jetzt nen rückzieher machen.


----------



## Brook (11. Juli 2010)

Wer dreht heute wo noch eine Runde ... vielleicht würd ich mich, nach einem ausgiebigem Frühstück mit dranhängen?!


----------



## bebo2403 (11. Juli 2010)

Bin gerade von einer sehr frühen Lahnrunde zurück gekommen.


----------



## hesinde2006 (12. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig noch einen Sattel rumliegen ? siehe Sig
Selle Italia flite, Carbonio oder ähnlich


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an,bekommen grade ne Strecke genehmigt.........



Um welche Strecke handelt es sich?
War schon ewig nicht mehr im Stadtwald.


----------



## ceata (12. Juli 2010)

wir sprechen hier über eine noch nicht exitierende strecke in der nähe des Waldspielplatzes.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2010)

ah, prima!
Wann wird die Sache spruchreif?


----------



## ceata (12. Juli 2010)

also das gelände ist bereits genehmigt und die strecke abgesteckt. der förster hat nun noch das gelände aufzuräumen sodass wir mit dem buddeln beginnen können. wann diese tätigkeit erledigt ist weiss ich allerdings nicht.

das war der letzte stand der dinge. ob sich jetzt was daran geändert hat kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2010)

wie lang soll die strecke werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MannohnePlan (12. Juli 2010)

ca. 300-400m sinds wohl etwa


----------



## Brook (13. Juli 2010)

Das is nisch viel .. also mehr eine Dirtline, eine Slopestyleline oder 4x Strecke??


----------



## Sonnesteiber (13. Juli 2010)

Also die Luftlinie wird ca 500m betragen,wir bauen mehrere lines(aber erst mal muss der singletrail her und es werden ein paar Anlieger gebaut...der Rest folgt dann),aber es steckt noch alles in den kinderschuhen,bin mit den Leuten die das aufziehen viel in Kontakt,kann euch also informieren


----------



## SteFun76 (13. Juli 2010)

Moin moin,

das hört sich alles ganz prima an, jedoch muss mit gründlicher Sorgfalt an solch eine Baumaßnahme durchdacht herangegangen werden. Ohne Plan geht da nix. Ich habe Minibagger und viel Bauholz am Start. Könnte sogar noch Lehmboden und oder Brechsand anliefern lassen. 

Wer ist denn als Verantwortlicher für uns ansprechbar?? Soll das Ding einfach ohne Vereinsgründung errichtet werden?? Wer ist Betreiber?? Wer ist haftbar?? Fragen über Fragen......

CU in the Wood
SteFun


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juli 2010)

Oh, Lehm?
Davon haben wir im Wald genug.
Der Brechsand wäre aber super!


----------



## T!ll (13. Juli 2010)

Wann soll denn losgelegt werden mit dem Bau? Oder gibts da noch keine Pläne zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (14. Juli 2010)

Fährt morgen abend jemand? Würde mich der Donnerstagsrunde gern mal anschließen


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Juli 2010)

SteFun und ich werden morgen eine Runde fahren.
Von mir aus *18:00 am Pretzer*.


----------



## sebot.rlp (14. Juli 2010)

Wir fahren morgen gegen 16:30 Uhr in Richtung Boppard oder Winningen.


----------



## SteFun76 (16. Juli 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Fährt morgen abend jemand? Würde mich der Donnerstagsrunde gern mal anschließen



Moin T!ll,

wolltest Du gestern nicht mit???? Sind ne schöne Tour gerfahren.....

Vieleicht das nächste mal.


----------



## Antilles (16. Juli 2010)

dreht heut noch jemand ne runde?
würd gern mitkommen
vllt so gegen 1500 oder 1600?


----------



## Warpspinne (16. Juli 2010)

Die Typen mit den Aldibikes, sind mir auch begegnet.. Ausserdem sind dort desöfteren iwelche Canyon Playzone ( son schwarz/Grünes) und Konakiddies ( Zirkusbunte Stinkys und ein braunes Stab), die eine Spur aus Müll hinter sich herziehen..wieso schmeißen die idioten überall ihren Mist hin? Hab kein Lust mir immer Irgendwelche leeren Eisteepackungen in den Rucksack zu stecken, nur damit der Förster und das Amt nicht rummeckern.. Da ist echt die Einstellung beschissen. Hab vor am SOnntag ne Runde KöBa zu fahren, vll trifft man sich ja und fährt danach noch was kaltes trinken oder so  MFG der Bendorfer


----------



## Brook (16. Juli 2010)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Die Typen mit den Aldibikes, sind mir auch begegnet.. Ausserdem sind dort desöfteren iwelche Canyon Playzone ( son schwarz/Grünes) und Konakiddies ( Zirkusbunte Stinkys und ein braunes Stab), die eine Spur aus Müll hinter sich herziehen..wieso schmeißen die idioten überall ihren Mist hin? Hab kein Lust mir immer Irgendwelche leeren Eisteepackungen in den Rucksack zu stecken, nur damit der Förster und das Amt nicht rummeckern.. Da ist echt die Einstellung beschissen. Hab vor am SOnntag ne Runde KöBa zu fahren, vll trifft man sich ja und fährt danach noch was kaltes trinken oder so  MFG der Bendorfer



Welch komische Dinge du doch erzählst, kenne dich leider nicht - noch nicht, bin aber mal SEHR gespannt dich kennen lernen zu dürfen.

FRAGE: Warum hast du die Spezialisten mit dem Canyon und Kona nicht auf Ihren Müll angesprochen - richtig, weil du nicht gesehen hast das eben diese den Müll auch tatsächlich dort liegen gelassen haben!!

Ich fahre selbst ein Playzone und auch durchaus mit Leuten welchen ein Kona unter dem Hintern unsere Trails bergauf- und ab bewegen ... ich habe noch NIE Müll liegen gelassen und auch noch NIE Biker dabei beobachtet, wie diese Ihren Müll haben liegen lassen. 

Denk noch mal genau drüber nach was du gesehen hast und schreib dann ... wer hier böse Sachen tut oder vielleicht eher doch nicht!


----------



## Warpspinne (16. Juli 2010)

Wer sagt das ich die nicht angesprochen habe? Mein Kollege und ich haben gesagt, das der Wald kein Mülleiomer ist. Ein Kopfnicken und Schulterzucken war die Antwort. 

Und außerdem sollte das keine Kampfansage an Kona bzw. Canyonfahrer sein, aber die Fahrer, die mit den Rädern unterwegs waren, waren 15 oder 16. Wenn sie älter waren, respekt, sah man denen nicht an.

Cheers


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Juli 2010)

Wer fährt morgen? Uhrzeit ist mir relativ egal!
Wäre schön, wenn sich hier mal wieder ein bißchen was tut.


----------



## Brook (16. Juli 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen? Uhrzeit ist mir relativ egal!
> Wäre schön, wenn sich hier mal wieder ein bißchen was tut.



Würde gern irgendwann gegen 9 Uhr vielleicht ... vorher noch mal kurz irgendwo etwas frühstücken und dann eigentlich ab in den Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (16. Juli 2010)

9 Uhr ist gut. Bahnhof? Edeka Hohenzollernstraße? Wo willst du frühstücken?


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. Juli 2010)

Würde mich dann auch anschließen.
Muss um 9 allerdings noch was abholen und würde dann nach eurem Frühstück dazu stoßen.

Vll. können wir ja morgen nochmal die Trails an der Mosel beglücken?!

Gruß


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Juli 2010)

Ich werde es dann heute mittag mal versuchen. Keinen Bock auf nasse Füße.


----------



## SteFun76 (17. Juli 2010)

Moin moin, 

ich will auch.... habe gerade die Augen aufgemacht..

Bis gleich


----------



## Brook (17. Juli 2010)

*Sonntagsrunde*

Treffpunkt: Bahnhof
Zeit: gegen 9.30 Uhr ... +- Kaffee trinken und was essen

Till hat zwar grad kein Netz, kommt aber auf alle Fälle auch. Ich könnte vielleicht einen Weckanruf gebrauchen - will aber ebenfalls "auf alle Fälle". 

Sollte es regnen = STORNO

Mögliche Touren wären: Stadtwald, Richtung Boppard, Rheinsteig vielleicht ...


----------



## Killerzwelch (17. Juli 2010)

Moin bin ich leider raus, 
da ist Bad Kreuznach angesagt...

Viel Spass


----------



## T!ll (18. Juli 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Moin T!ll,
> 
> wolltest Du gestern nicht mit???? Sind ne schöne Tour gerfahren.....
> 
> Vieleicht das nächste mal.



Moie,

bin mit sebot&co gefahren, das passte mir zeitlich etwas besser, aber beim nächsten mal auf jeden Fall

wo wart ihr denn?


----------



## SteFun76 (20. Juli 2010)




----------



## SteFun76 (20. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (20. Juli 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


>



Jees!! 

Warst du auf der Northshore?! Ich glaub das hab ich in NWD 7 schon gesehen, oder?!?!


----------



## SteFun76 (20. Juli 2010)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Jees!!
> 
> Warst du auf der Northshore?! Ich glaub das hab ich in NWD 7 schon gesehen, oder?!?!



hahahaha 

perfekt fahrbar das Teil.....  

Heute ne Runde drehen???


----------



## Killerzwelch (20. Juli 2010)

Bin heute den Tag auf Achse und werde heute Abend vermutlich ne Runde durch die Biergärten von Koblenz drehen. Biken ab morgen wieder, am besten jeden Tag.


----------



## timothekid (20. Juli 2010)

ist das also schon fahrbar. das letzte mal war die anfahrt noch nicht fertig.
mal schaun ob ich es mich traue^^


----------



## Brook (20. Juli 2010)

Runter bin ich ja auch schon - nur noch nicht hoch ;-)


----------



## Sonnesteiber (20. Juli 2010)

mal ne dumme frage wo isn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floleerau (20. Juli 2010)

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen???


----------



## stasi (21. Juli 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:
			
		

> *Secret* Spot near Kowelenz...


das sollte imho auch so bleiben - aus fehlern anderer lernen.

ich halte auch die publikation der videos fuer ueberfluessig. secret ist anders.
hier ein weiteres beispiel fuer 'nicht denken - sondern dokumentierte ordnungswidrigkeit posten'
fahren - ok. publizieren/animieren/provozieren/schlafendehundewecken - besser nicht. lieber mal im stillen geniessen..


----------



## sebot.rlp (21. Juli 2010)

stasi schrieb:


> das sollte imho auch so bleiben - aus fehlern anderer lernen.
> 
> ich halte auch die publikation der videos fuer ueberfluessig. secret ist anders.
> hier ein weiteres beispiel fuer 'nicht denken - sondern dokumentierte ordnungswidrigkeit posten'
> fahren - ok. publizieren/animieren/provozieren/schlafendehundewecken - besser nicht. lieber mal im stillen geniessen..



Ich habe Till schon längst darüber informiert. Aber anstatt ihn selbst darauf anzusprechen publizierst du das Foto, durch deine Verlinkung im naheliegendsten Thread für "Kontrolleure", weiter...


----------



## stasi (21. Juli 2010)

wenn etwas bereits publik ist, wie kann ich es dann noch publizieren?
und da du ihn _'schon längst darüber informiert'_ hast, geht mein link hoffentlich bald ins nirvana. (die bilder jedoch werden noch ewigkeiten auf servern liegen)


----------



## T!ll (21. Juli 2010)

Bild ist raus, aber das dann noch hier zu posten ist noch dümmer, ne PN hätte es auch getan.

Ich stelle in Zukunft keine derartigen Bilder mehr rein (wo man eindeutig erkennt wo es ist), man weiß ja nie wie es endet...
Von besagter Strecke existiert hier sogar ein Helmcam Video, also cool bleiben und nicht aus der Mücke nen Elefanten Machen.


----------



## stasi (21. Juli 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Bild ist raus, aber das dann noch hier zu posten ist noch dümmer, ne PN hätte es auch getan.


sicherlich nicht.
da prangere ich lieber an - so wird hoffentlich auch bei unbeteiligten ein bewusstsein geschuert, fuer etwas mehr fingerspitzengefuehl im umgang mit ausloeser und upload button.



T!ll schrieb:


> Von besagter Strecke existiert hier sogar ein Helmcam Video, also cool bleiben und nicht aus der Mücke nen Elefanten Machen.


ich weiss gar nicht, was ich darauf antworten soll... hirn an!
wuerde man nicht schon seit jahren videos/bilder/gps von fpfad/koeba/etc posten, saehen die trails sicher besser aus...


----------



## sebot.rlp (21. Juli 2010)

stasi schrieb:


> wenn etwas bereits publik ist, wie kann ich es dann noch publizieren?
> und da du ihn _'schon längst darüber informiert'_ hast, geht mein link hoffentlich bald ins nirvana. (die bilder jedoch werden noch ewigkeiten auf servern liegen)



Indem du Bilder von einem Thread in den nächsten verlinkst. Kommt einem Schneeballeffekt gleich. Folglich steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das dieses Foto die falschen Leute zu Gesicht bekommen.

Es war nicht richtig Fotos von Hot Spots zu posten, aber wurden jetzt entfernt und Ende!



stasi schrieb:


> wuerde man nicht schon seit jahren videos/bilder/gps von fpfad/koeba/etc posten, saehen die trails sicher besser aus...



Hätte man die besagten Trails einfach natürlich gelassen und nicht so enorm umgebaut, dann wäre das Interesse an ihnen auch geringer. Durch öffentliche Bekanntgabe der Wege wurde es dann noch verstärkt.


----------



## Antilles (21. Juli 2010)

sucht einfach noch mehr wege... das biken in koblenz quasi nur einem elitären kreis zu erlauben der die trails gefunden oder gar von anderen gezeigt bekommen hat und ihn anderen zu verheimlichen anstatt den sport weiter vorzustellen finde ich ist nicht die lösung...
wir bauchen einfach mehr strecken auswahl... ich kenn ein paar jungs die eben fast nur fpfad und köba kennen und dementsprechend da nur runterfahren.
vllt braucht man nur mehr auswahl und dann ein hirn in jedem kopf...
das könnte der entlastung der trails helfen... und zwar TRAILS keine bikeparks mit 20millionen mörder rampen...

meine idee dazu:-D


----------



## stasi (21. Juli 2010)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Hätte man die besagten Trails einfach natürlich gelassen und nicht so enorm umgebaut, dann wäre das Interesse an ihnen auch geringer. Durch öffentliche Bekanntgabe der Wege wurde es dann noch verstärkt.


ich will die modifikation natuerlicher trails keinesfalls gutheissen - aber ohne photos/videos/foreneintraege saehen sie jetzt definitiv besser aus.
kein wissen um schicke trails = kein beduerfnis diese zu fahren. woher, wenn nicht durch photos/videos, sollte interesse geweckt werden? richtig - hoechstens durch persoenlichen kontakt. und da waere evtl allgemein mehr sensibilitaet angebracht. du laesst ja schliesslich auch nicht jeden in dein haus/whg - ebenso sollte man imho auch auf die trails achten. (zumindest auf die noch intakten - der rest steht dem bike-prekariat  offen)




Antilles schrieb:


> anstatt den sport weiter vorzustellen finde ich ist nicht die lösung...


genau. illegale trails vorstellen. mit offenbar grenzenloser weitsicht...
die meisten duerften sicher dankbar auf einen volks-mtb-hype mit ueberfuellten/zerfahrenen/vermuellten trails (aka wanderwege) verzichten koennen.




Antilles schrieb:


> sucht einfach noch mehr wege
> wir bauchen einfach mehr strecken auswahl
> vllt braucht man nur mehr auswahl


kreuze an:
[] ich verstehe, dass es nur wanderwege - keine biketrails gibt
[] ich kaufe mir 1:25000 topos und heule nicht weiter rum
[] ist mir alles scheizzegal! ich will mehr! von allem!



Antilles schrieb:


> ich kenn ein paar jungs die eben fast nur fpfad und köba kennen und dementsprechend da nur runterfahren.


_what you deserve is what you get_
mir kommen die traenen - bei soviel unselbststaendigkeit. vor 30k jahren waeren sie bestimmt in ihren hoehlen verhungert.



Antilles schrieb:


> meine idee dazu


irgendwie am thema vorbei. egal - meinungen sind wie arschloecher


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. Juli 2010)

das bringt uns jetzt alle sehr weiter,wir motzen uns gegenseitig an und zerreissen die ganze gemeinschaft.ich denke das es nicht die lösung für das problem ist.
klar muss nicht jeder dritte wissen was abgeht und es sollte auch die natur im vordergrund stehen und nicht wildes rumgebaue,aber andere leute hier anzufahren die hier was richtiges sagen und sozial denken ist absolut niveaulos.ich denke man sollte sich mal im pretzer zusammensetzen und von angesicht zu angesicht reden,hier bringt uns das rein gar nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stasi (21. Juli 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:
			
		

> motzen uns gegenseitig an


ist doch alles total entspannt. zumindest ich habe immer ein laecheln im gesicht. 


			
				Sonnesteiber schrieb:
			
		

> andere leute hier anzufahren


wer wurde denn hier angefahren? hoffentlich nicht mit pkw..


			
				Sonnesteiber schrieb:
			
		

> was richtiges sagen


meinungen sind wie arschloecher


			
				Sonnesteiber schrieb:
			
		

> sozial denken


die gewuenschte -nennen wir es gentrifizierung- des stadtwaldes durch jedermann-wald-radwanderwege zaehlt gewiss nicht dazu. sie wuerde die situation nur verschlimmbessern; und das nachhaltig. (btw - hierzu kann man auch die von der fa canyon illegitim durchgefuehrten touren zaehlen. wobei dort wohl mehr der pekuniaere aspekt von belang war)


			
				Sonnesteiber schrieb:
			
		

> hier bringt uns das rein gar nix


klar - im pretzer lauschten sicher mehr 'betroffene' als es hier laesen.. dort haengen ja auch immer neue actionpics der 'szenetrails'.
btw - ich wollte hier auch lediglich fuer etwas mehr 'bike-consciousness' werben. nicht mehr - nicht weniger. krisengipfel braucht kein mensch.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. Juli 2010)

war klar das so eine antwort kommt

1.du hast das "sozial denken" falsch verstanden.
man hatte nett gefragt,kriegt eine relativ normale antwort und andere regen sch tierisch darüber auf und steigern sich rein und es endet so.man kann leute auf pn drauf hinweisen und nicht so einen aufstand machen.man könnte einem auch per pn den spot mitteilen oder wenigstens eine ordentliche antwort formulieren mit begründung
2.ok pretzer war ein blöde idee ich gebe es zu,aber die grundidee finde ich sehr gut.so kommuniziert man nicht dauernd über andere leute und das internet,man kann es ganz sachlich ausdiskutieren und einen kompromiss finden.


----------



## stasi (21. Juli 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> man hatte nett gefragt,kriegt eine relativ normale antwort und andere regen sch tierisch darüber auf und steigern sich rein und es endet so


bin ich noch im richtigen film? wahrnehmungsstoerung?
finde du deinen kompromiss; mir wird das ganze zu bloed.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. Juli 2010)

klar andauernd...is schon normal bei mir 
ja wenn sich alle an einen tisch setzen,aber hier hat eh keiner mehr bock dazu


----------



## sebot.rlp (21. Juli 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> ja wenn sich alle an einen tisch setzen,aber hier hat eh keiner mehr bock dazu



Was möchtest du denn damit erreichen? Austausch von Trails?

Das bestimmte Wege nicht jedermann gezeigt bekommt hat schon seinen Grund und ist auch gut so. Nur so kann man die Bildung neuer Hot Spots und Konflikte vermeiden.
Wenn du deine Trailvielfalt erweitern möchtest, dann hast du zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Du erkundest mittels Karte (was finde ich eh spannender ist) oder
2. Du schaffst dir mit der Zeit eine Vertrauensbasis, so dass dir neue Sachen gezeigt werden.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. Juli 2010)

nicht wirklich sondern halt mal genau ausgesprochen wird wie man sich dann im forum verhält,z.b mit preisgabe von videos und solchen sachen.das man vllt nett per pn draufhingewiesen wird.als ich neu war hat es auch funktioniert,ich hab ne pn bekommen das ich das in zukunft lassen solle aus dem und dem grund.und ich mein was ist daran so schwer.
das nicht jeder alles gezeigt bekommt ist auch klar und die gründe versteh ich.
zum 2.punkt:das wird auch immer angkreidet,man solle ja nicht jedem wildfremdem irgendwas zeigen(ohne kenntnis der beziehungen).

dann wird auch wiederverlangt das man infos zur offiziellen strecke preis gibt,aber man angeschnauzt wird wenn man dritten etwas zeigt.das läuft doch alles hier aus dem ruder also ich bin der meinung das mal klarheit geschafft wird


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (21. Juli 2010)

fakt ist, das jetzt in stadtwald ien offizieller bikepark gebaut wird, der nicht geheim gehalten wird.

und trotzdem kann jeder seinen secret-trail fahren


----------



## sebot.rlp (21. Juli 2010)

> zum 2.punkt:das wird auch immer angkreidet,man solle ja nicht jedem wildfremdem irgendwas zeigen(ohne kenntnis der beziehungen).
> 
> dann wird auch wiederverlangt das man infos zur offiziellen strecke preis gibt,aber man angeschnauzt wird wenn man dritten etwas zeigt.



Man muss einfach ein Gefühl entwickeln was man Fremden zeigen kann und was nicht. 

Komm einfach öfters mit biken. Wenn man mit der Zeit merkt das man dir vertrauen kann, dann bekommst du auch sicher das ein oder andere neue gezeigt.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. Juli 2010)

diese art von kommunikation sollte auch hier im forum geführt werden.

auf das angebot komme ich gerne züruck,melde mich dann bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (22. Juli 2010)

Ich denke dann ist doch alles geklärt oder?
Und lieber stasi, nur motzen ist der Stimmung hier im Forum nicht gerade förderlich


----------



## SteFun76 (22. Juli 2010)

*Moin Jungs, mal ganz was anderes....

Heute ist Donnerstag. Sofern um 18.00 Uhr gewittertechnisch die Welt nicht untergeht, wird Radl gefahren. 

Bis dahin.

CU
in the Wood*


----------



## Sonnesteiber (22. Juli 2010)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> fakt ist, das jetzt in stadtwald ien offizieller bikepark gebaut wird, der nicht geheim gehalten wird.
> 
> und trotzdem kann jeder seinen secret-trail fahren



dieser bikepark unterliegt gewissen auflagen der stadt und des försters.
klar kann man diese strecke fahren,aber erst wenn sie fertig.
und das was da ohne genehmigung/absprache der organisatoren(so wurde es verhandelt) gebaut wird,wird sofort wieder abgerissen.
und die auflagen sind so streng das da wir immoment noch nicht viel bauen können.


----------



## stasi (22. Juli 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ich denke dann ist doch alles geklärt oder?


die klaerung beginnt im kopf des einzelnen.



T!ll schrieb:


> Und lieber stasi, nur motzen ist der Stimmung hier im Forum nicht gerade förderlich


wer motzt hier wo? versuchst du mir ans bein zu pissen, weil ich dir ans bein gepisst habe?
deinen wunsch nach kraul-mir-die-eier-heile-welt-forum kann ich nicht teilen. die stimmung ist mir sowas von egal - ich rede lieber tacheles.


----------



## Dennis_KO (22. Juli 2010)

Danke Danke Danke



see you, oida !




SteFun76 schrieb:


> *Moin Jungs, mal ganz was anderes....
> 
> Heute ist Donnerstag. Sofern um 18.00 Uhr gewittertechnisch die Welt nicht untergeht, wird Radl gefahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Antilles (22. Juli 2010)

du sollst deine HOCH ILLEGALEN trails ja nicht beim ordnungsamt melden, sondern einfach nur den leuten die fahren wollen zeigen... nicht im inet posten oder so... nur denen die sowieso fahren wollen die möglichkeit zum radeln geben ohne das die sich ihre super topo karte kaufen, auf der man leider nicht sehen kann obs ein schöner tail ist oder doch nur ein weg der entweder langweilig oder von wanderern belegt ist...
aber wenn man sich hier direkt so angegriffen fühlt wenn jemand nen vorschlag macht belassen wirs doch einfach so wies ist oda?
funktioniert doch einigermassen.



stasi schrieb:


> deinen wunsch nach kraul-mir-die-eier-heile-welt-forum kann ich nicht teilen. die stimmung ist mir sowas von egal - ich rede lieber tacheles.



jop das lohnt sich, dann freut man sich auch ins forum zu gucken um sich mit netten bikern zu treffen um spass beim radeln zu haben...




> *Moin Jungs, mal ganz was anderes....
> 
> Heute ist Donnerstag. Sofern um 18.00 Uhr gewittertechnisch die Welt nicht untergeht, wird Radl gefahren.
> 
> ...


Pretzer oder wo??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (22. Juli 2010)

18.00 Uhr Pretzer oder 18.15 Uhr an der Laubach (Auffahrt zum Stadtwald)


----------



## Antilles (22. Juli 2010)

super danke!


----------



## T!ll (22. Juli 2010)

stasi schrieb:


> deinen wunsch nach kraul-mir-die-eier-heile-welt-forum kann ich nicht teilen. die stimmung ist mir sowas von egal - ich rede lieber tacheles.



Also ich hab nicht vor dir ans Bein zu pissen (deshalb auch der hier) so wie du es ausgedrückt hast, das Thema ist für mich erledigt, Bild ist raus und sowas stelle ich auch in Zukunft nicht mehr rein
Aber der Ton macht die Musik, anstatt hier zu posten nach dem Motto "guck dir mal den Idiot an" und ne riesige Diskussion loszutreten hätte es auch ne PN getan ende

Um mal wieder auf was sinnvolles zu kommen:
*Sonntagsrunde, 09.30 am Bahnhof*
Wer hat Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Killerzwelch (22. Juli 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> 18.00 Uhr Pretzer oder 18.15 Uhr an der Laubach (Auffahrt zum Stadtwald)



Wir können erst um 19Uhr in Metternich starten. Wollt ihr so lang noch warten? 

Sonst sieht man sich vll. im Wald...


----------



## Antilles (22. Juli 2010)

ich muss jetzt schon los, muss noch bei meinem bruder dabei, wenn keiner da ist komm ich einfach um 1930 nochmal k?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (22. Juli 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Um mal wieder auf was sinnvolles zu kommen:
> *Sonntagsrunde, 09.30 am Bahnhof*
> Wer hat Lust mitzufahren?



ich werde vermutlich dasein,aber nur wenns frühstück gibt


----------



## Killerzwelch (22. Juli 2010)

Wir fahren nur durch die Stadt, wenn da in jedem Falle jmd. mit will, sonst fahren wir von hier aus. 

Sonntagsmorgens um die Uhrzeit bin ich nicht in der Lage schon zu biken.

Wie sieht es mit warten aus?


----------



## SteFun76 (22. Juli 2010)

18.oo uhr gehts los.....

@Killerzwerg   ruf mich einfach an, wenn Du im Wald bist, wird wahrscheinlich ne Standardrunde... ;-)


----------



## Sonnesteiber (22. Juli 2010)

du musst auch an die hitze denken,wann denkst du denn bist du in der lage?


----------



## Killerzwelch (22. Juli 2010)

- alles klar Steffi
- fahrt ruhig schon um 9, ich weiß das frühestens, wenn ich es Samstag nacht ins bett geschafft habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (22. Juli 2010)

So, muss los, sonst wird es knapp mit 18.oo Uhr

CU gleich im Wald


----------



## T!ll (22. Juli 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> ich werde vermutlich dasein,aber nur wenns frühstück gibt



Selbstverständlich gibts Frühstück, wozu ist der bahnhof denn sonst da
@Killerzwelch: warten ist auch kein Problem, können auch später starten. Wann wärest du denn in der Lage?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (22. Juli 2010)

vom bahnhof fahren normalerweise züge ab

hatte er ob geschrieben:
kommt drauf an wann er ins bett geht


----------



## stasi (23. Juli 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> ne riesige Diskussion loszutreten hätte es auch ne PN getan


liest du ueberhaupt was hier geschrieben wird?
ich schrieb dir bereits:


stasi schrieb:


> sicherlich nicht.
> da prangere ich lieber an - so wird hoffentlich auch bei unbeteiligten ein bewusstsein geschuert, fuer etwas mehr fingerspitzengefuehl im umgang mit ausloeser und upload button.


broadcast erreicht die masse. unicast taugt diesbzgl nicht.
btw - erst die merkbefreiung einiger ermoeglicht solch eine 'riesige diskussion'



Antilles schrieb:


> nicht im inet posten oder so... nur denen die sowieso fahren wollen die möglichkeit zum radeln geben ohne das die sich ihre super topo karte kaufen, auf der man leider nicht sehen kann obs ein schöner tail ist oder doch nur ein weg der entweder langweilig oder von wanderern belegt ist


tipp: hirn an. selbststaendig denken. selststaendig handel.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (23. Juli 2010)

also im unruhe stiften bist du echt gut,auf einen kompromiss hast du auch keinen bock deswegen riegelst du vorher ab und motzt lieber weiter


----------



## stasi (23. Juli 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> unruhe stiften


[x]merkbefreit
unruhe beginnt im kopf des einzelnen
meine intention ist dir offenbar nicht klar. 



Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> auf einen kompromiss hast du auch keinen bock


kompromiss? richtig - darauf kann ich verzichten. war aber auch nie thema; denn was sollte es fuer einen kompromiss geben? interlaced-pics? halbe anfahrt? null toleranz!



Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> riegelst du vorher ab und motzt lieber


 abermals: wo wird hier abgeriegelt und gemotzt?
allenfalls hier und jetzt: ich bin raus. ich fuehre keinen aussichtslosen kampf gegen windmuehlen.


----------



## T!ll (23. Juli 2010)

stasi schrieb:


> liest du ueberhaupt was hier geschrieben wird?


Anstatt deinen Müll zu lesen geh ich jetz lieber biken


----------



## Antilles (23. Juli 2010)

:-D
also am sonntag morgen am bahnhof oder wie?
0900 oder 0930?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (23. Juli 2010)

was haltet ihr davon auf der schmittenhöhe rumzugurken,der jascha kennt da ein paar trails udn vllt noch neue suchen.bei allzu großen touren werde ich proleme kriegen,hab zuhause in einer ecke noch nen verletzten liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (23. Juli 2010)

Also sagen wir *Sonntag 09.30 am Bahnhof*, ich denke das ist ok.

Wohin wir fahren schauen wir dann mal, neue Trails hört sich immer gut an


----------



## Sonnesteiber (23. Juli 2010)

ich kann nur im raum koblenz biken weil ich falls was ist dann schnell heim muss


----------



## el martn (23. Juli 2010)

werde wahrscheinlich auch kommen.
was ist los Brook, du auch?
gruß

martn


----------



## louise210 (23. Juli 2010)

lebt redpulli noch??????


----------



## Brook (24. Juli 2010)

el martn schrieb:


> werde wahrscheinlich auch kommen.
> was ist los Brook, du auch?
> gruß
> 
> martn



Bin die ganzen Tag schon gefahren, im Übrigen sogar bei echt beschissenem Wetter! Selbst heute hab ich bereits meine Runde hinter mir ... gleich geht´s dann zum Bahnhof, ICE fahren bis Bremen, umsteigen nach Verden und endlich mal wieder meine Oma besuchen 

ENDE


----------



## T!ll (25. Juli 2010)

War echt ne geile Tour heute, hast was verpasst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (25. Juli 2010)

ich hab die 1200hm geknackt,waren 60km für mich,in der stadt warens ca 1070hm und 55km.
und ich spüre meine beine noch.


			
				Jonas schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kevin ist schon wieder vom Fahrrad gefallen





			
				Till schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kevin ist unter sein Fahrrad gefallen


----------



## T!ll (25. Juli 2010)

Das muss wiederholt werden!


----------



## Antilles (26. Juli 2010)

jepp war super! gerne wieder.. mach einer die sonne an dann kanns losgehen:-D


----------



## Sonnesteiber (26. Juli 2010)

sieht gut aus ;-)

guckst du hier :
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0005653


----------



## SteFun76 (28. Juli 2010)

http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/wuerzburg/Rebellische-Radler-bauen-verbotene-Anlage;art735,5660529


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. Juli 2010)

das is doch dreist dreimal an der selben stelle,aber das forstautobahnen langweilig sind müsste denen jawohl klar sein.
aber wir mtbler stehen wieder als dumm da,wir verdichten ja den und dann wächst da nix mehr,aber wenn ein förster oder waldarbeiter mit schwerem gerät in den dichtesten wald fährt ist das ok.nicht nur das der boden dadurch enorm veridchtet wird sondern dadurch noch tiefe fahrrinnen entstehen ist denen nicht klar.immer sind wir alles schuld


----------



## Antilles (28. Juli 2010)

jop natürlich waren das die radfahrer schuld... war halt illegal, aber ohne ist nunmal langweilig... und das die städte erwarten das man sich durch diesen gesetzes dschungel schlägt ist doch absurd... umso mehr lob für die jungs die die erste legale strecke in koblenz errichten.
aber die reaktionen der förster sind einfach nur geil... die machen den boden kaputt also ab mim bagger drauf:-D
geilomat


----------



## Brook (29. Juli 2010)

*BIKEN*

Samstag und Sonntag, drücken wir uns bezüglich des Wetters einfach mal selbst die Daumen 

Vorschläge: Brexbach, andere Rheinseite, Stadtwald Richtung Boppard, mit dem Zug nach nirgendwo??

Wer ist dabei? 

Uhrzeit: so gegen *9.30 Uhr*
Treffpunkt: *Hauptbahnhof Koblenz*


----------



## SteFun76 (30. Juli 2010)

Falle leider aus.....


----------



## Sonnesteiber (30. Juli 2010)

hört sich gut an,aber wie ist das mit samstag und sonntag gemeint,mit übernachtung irgendwo oder nochma heim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (30. Juli 2010)

Jo am Samstag bin ich dabei ;-) Und Sonntag bestimmt auch


----------



## Brook (30. Juli 2010)

Treffpunkt an beiden Tagen BAHNHOF und 9.30 Uhr ... Spielraum besteht jedoch!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (30. Juli 2010)

samstag komme ich aufjedenfall


----------



## Antilles (30. Juli 2010)

Gebongt! kann allerdings auch  ne minute spÃ¤ter werden... scheiss frÃ¼hes aufstehen...:-D
ich kann noch ne feldbergrunde in frankfurt anbieten... also zufahrt mit nem schÃ¶nes WE ticket... 35â¬ fÃ¼r 5 pers
aber nur ne idee... der rest klingt auch alles super!
mein rad klappt auch wieder:-D neue kurbel und neue kette und schon klappts!
morgen oder montag kommt die neue kasette:-D
naja dann bis morgen


----------



## Brook (31. Juli 2010)

Für die, die es vielleicht schon wieder vergessen haben und Lust / Zeit haben:

*SONNTAGSRUNDE*
*Treffpunkt* wäre wieder der Bahnhof
*Uhrzeit* gegen 9.30 Uhr mit anschließendem Kaffee trinken u. Brötchen kaufen

Die Runde könnte über die Pfaffendorfer Brücke gehn und dann dem Rheinsteig folgend Richtung Westerwald ... muss aber nicht!


----------



## Antilles (2. August 2010)

mh verpasst... mir war einfach soooo schlecht...
sonst wär ich noch vorbei gekommen... morgen wieder was oder mittwoch? so ne kleine feierabendrunde?


----------



## T!ll (2. August 2010)

Mittwoch wär ich dabei, Uhrzeit?


----------



## Brook (2. August 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Mittwoch wär ich dabei, Uhrzeit?



Bin für früh morgens, hab leider wieder Spätschicht ... sagen wir DIENSTAG gegen 9.00 Uhr bei SUBWAY zum FRÜHSTÜCK??


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. August 2010)

beim frühstück wäre ich dabei,bin für dienstag leider schon ausgebucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (3. August 2010)

Oh sorry hab's grad erst gelesen...zu spät^^
Also Mittwoch 09.00 bei Subway?


----------



## Antilles (3. August 2010)

ok sollte ich schaffen,aber keine tagestour ok?
ich muss iwann noch arbeiten gehen:-D


----------



## Brook (3. August 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Oh sorry hab's grad erst gelesen...zu spät^^
> Also Mittwoch 09.00 bei Subway?



Versuche rechtszeitig vor Ort zu sein, notfalls eben schon mal chillig einen Kaffee trinken ... klar, nix Tagestour, will ja auch noch arbeiten!

Vielleicht Fischerpfad und Ecki Line?? Ich sag nur Shore und Drop stehen noch aus, gelle 

WER KOMMT NOCH ALLES??


----------



## T!ll (3. August 2010)

Jaja der Shore....bis morgen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (3. August 2010)

hab ich was verpasst?
ja versuche zu kommen


----------



## Antilles (3. August 2010)

welcher drop?
und neiaiaiaiaiain böser shore viel zu hoch :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkYrEaChEr (3. August 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Bin für früh morgens, hab leider wieder Spätschicht ... sagen wir DIENSTAG gegen 9.00 Uhr bei SUBWAY zum FRÜHSTÜCK??



Sag mal wieviel Flocken verdienst Du eigentlich bei Koblenz' tollstem Arbeitgeber dass Du Dich jeden Morgen in diese Amibude zum frühstücken hinsetzen kannst???


----------



## Sonnesteiber (3. August 2010)

Antilles schrieb:


> und neiaiaiaiaiain böser shore viel zu hoch :-D


der shore da ist geil

@skyreacher:sowas fragt man eig nicht,das gehört zum guten ton


----------



## Brook (3. August 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Sag mal wieviel Flocken verdienst Du eigentlich bei Koblenz' tollstem Arbeitgeber dass Du Dich jeden Morgen in diese Amibude zum frühstücken hinsetzen kannst???



Ich trink da nur Kaffee und bringe mir meine "Stulle" selbst mit 

Quatsch, schau halt mal in die Zeitung - Radsport boomt und bevor ich mir das Frühstück bei MC kaufe


----------



## Weltraumaffe (4. August 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> *BIKEN*
> 
> Samstag und Sonntag, drücken wir uns bezüglich des Wetters einfach mal selbst die Daumen
> 
> ...



Wie wärs wenn ihr mit dem Zug rüber nach Obernhof kommt und fährt mit uns mit? 

->http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476432


----------



## Killerzwelch (4. August 2010)

Hört sich gut an, bin die nächsten 2 Wochen aber in Urlaub.
Vll. könnte man dann ja nochmal so ne Tour in Angriff nehmen. 
Gruß


----------



## Nothing85 (4. August 2010)

Hi...
ich bin nächste Woche für ein paar Tage in Koblenz und wollte ein Tag davon nutzen um zu radeln und ich denk mal das ich hier ein paar Begleiter finden werde die sich auch dort auskennen!
Kann leider noch keinen genauen Tag sagen wann aber aufjedenfall nächste Woche zischen Mo. und Fr.!
Bin kein Anfänger allerdings lässt meine Kondition was bergauf betrifft noch zu wünschen übrig!...also wer hätte lust bzw eine schöne tour im angebot?
beste grüße aus´m harz


----------



## T!ll (4. August 2010)

Neue Mitfahrer sind immer gut, schau einfach hin und wieder mal ins Forum oder meld dich wenn du da bist


----------



## Brook (4. August 2010)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hi...
> ich bin nächste Woche für ein paar Tage in Koblenz und wollte ein Tag davon nutzen um zu radeln und ich denk mal das ich hier ein paar Begleiter finden werde die sich auch dort auskennen!
> Kann leider noch keinen genauen Tag sagen wann aber aufjedenfall nächste Woche zischen Mo. und Fr.!
> Bin kein Anfänger allerdings lässt meine Kondition was bergauf betrifft noch zu wünschen übrig!...also wer hätte lust bzw eine schöne tour im angebot?
> beste grüße aus´m harz



HARZ ... meine Heimat ... BIN DABEI! Sag wann und wo und ich würde nur zu gern als "Leiter- und Lenker" anbieten. Meine Nummer müsstest du in meinem Profil finden


----------



## Nothing85 (4. August 2010)

wann genau kann ich dir noch nicht sagen... da meine freundin noch nicht weiß wann sie nächste woche frei hat, weil den tag würde ich dann gern mit ihr verbringen sie is seit kurzem in koblenz bei canyon...!aber bittenicht ganz so viele höhenmeter!will zwar schön berg ab aber dazu muss ich auch bergauf


----------



## Brook (4. August 2010)

Wer dreht Donnerstag früh wieder eine Runde? Treffpunkt wieder 9.oo Uhr, ganz gechillt erst mal was futtern und dann eine lockere Runde Stadtwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (4. August 2010)

Also wir wollten uns um 9 in Güls treffen und dann zum Hexenpfad fahren, aber Stadtwald wäre auch net verkehrt...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (4. August 2010)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> wann genau kann ich dir noch nicht sagen... da meine freundin noch nicht weiß wann sie nächste woche frei hat, weil den tag würde ich dann gern mit ihr verbringen sie is seit kurzem in koblenz bei canyon...!aber bittenicht ganz so viele höhenmeter!will zwar schön berg ab aber dazu muss ich auch bergauf


da bist perfekt bei mir,bin auch ne gurke bergauf,ich fahr immer mit den anderen mit,also fahren wir gechillt hoch,an trails werden wir dir was leckeres raussuchen


----------



## Brook (4. August 2010)

Idee wäre noch, gegen 8.oo Uhr treffen ... mit dem Zug nach Obernhof (Abfahrt 8.06 - Ankunft 8.46) und dann dort mit den Locals ein paar Runden drehen??

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## T!ll (4. August 2010)

Das wär auch gut, mal was ganz neues! Wär ich dabei.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (4. August 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Idee wäre noch, gegen 8.oo Uhr treffen ... mit dem Zug nach Obernhof (Abfahrt 8.06 - Ankunft 8.46) und dann dort mit den Locals ein paar Runden drehen??
> 
> Was sagt ihr?



1.: Da gibts keinen Subway...
2.: Die Trails technisch und definitiv nicht für jedermann fahrbar!

3.: Tip: Besser hierbleiben! Oder nach Boppard!

4.: Wenn ihr mit mir fahren wollt, kommt doch einfach hierhin...







obwohl auch hier Punkt 1 + 2 zutreffen!


----------



## T!ll (4. August 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> 1.: Da gibts keinen Subway...


Frühstücken kann man ja vorher 



SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> 2.: Die Trails technisch ...


Umso besser



SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> 3.: Tip: Besser hierbleiben! Oder nach Boppard!


schlechter Tip



SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> 4.: Wenn ihr mit mir fahren wollt, kommt doch einfach hierhin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du verrätst wo "hier" ist


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (4. August 2010)

Nichts, wo man mit der Bimmelbahn vor der Arbeit hinjuckeln kann...
Südtirol!


----------



## T!ll (4. August 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> wo man mit der Bimmelbahn vor der Arbeit hinjuckeln kann



Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## Brook (4. August 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen



Also morgen früh wo und wann?? 

Hexen und Fischer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkYrEaChEr (4. August 2010)

8:45 Uhr vorm Bahnhof -----> nach Boppard!


----------



## Brook (5. August 2010)

skyreacher schrieb:


> 8:45 uhr vorm bahnhof -----> nach boppard!



es regnet ....


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. August 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> es regnet ....



Willst du etwa jetzt schon los


----------



## Antilles (5. August 2010)

MH sorry aber da morgen nur regen gemeldet ist bin ich auch nicht dabei... da geh ich arbeiten:-D


----------



## Dennis_KO (5. August 2010)

Hoi,

wie sieht es heute Abend mit der Donnerstagsrunde aus ? Ob es regnet oder nicht ist mir nicht so wichtig ... bzw.... egal.

Sers Dennis


----------



## Sonnesteiber (5. August 2010)

Ich Dreh wahrscheinlich ne runde durch den Stadtwald oder mache mir nen gemütlichen Tag in Boppard mit shuttlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (5. August 2010)

Falls doch noch heute einer nach Obernhof kommen mag, sagt bescheid!
Und technisch sind die Trails doch nicht, bis auf paar Spots die man aber nicht fahren muss.  Bin Anfänger und komme da überall locker runter!

Falls jemand interesse hat, schreib mich an ich geb meine Handynummer und ihr meldet euch wenn ihr kommen mögt.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (5. August 2010)

In Boppard war es übrigens großartig, es hat NICHT geregnet und zeitweise schien sogar die Sonne!
Am Bahnhof waren wir gegen viertel vor neun, aber leider waren keine Biker da! Schade!


----------



## timothekid (5. August 2010)

ich bin auch biker


----------



## Weltraumaffe (5. August 2010)

Wer bock hat, morgen früh um 11Uhr ist auch wieder start in Obernhof geplant!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476432


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (5. August 2010)

timothekid schrieb:


> ich bin auch biker



Dich hab ich doch beim AA getroffen Du Schlumpf!


----------



## timothekid (6. August 2010)

right right right


----------



## Dennis_KO (10. August 2010)

Sers,

heute ne runde Stadtwald ? Fischer - Ecki - Köba wenn jemand Lust hast bitte melden !


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2010)

wann?


----------



## Dennis_KO (10. August 2010)

Habe um 11:30 nen Termin (ca. ne halbe Std.) ansonsten bin ich für alles offen !



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wann?


----------



## T!ll (10. August 2010)

Morgen, *Mittwoch 16.30 am Hauptbahnhof* treffen zum Biken.
Leo ("Weltraumaffe") kommt auch und wir wollen eine gemütliche Runde fahren.

Wer Lust hat kommt einfach vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (10. August 2010)

Wir sind morgen auch unterwegs, allerdings eine halbe Stunde früher!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja....


----------



## Antilles (10. August 2010)

bin dabei! schon was geplant?


----------



## Brook (11. August 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Morgen, *Mittwoch 16.30 am Hauptbahnhof* treffen zum Biken.
> Leo ("Weltraumaffe") kommt auch und wir wollen eine gemütliche Runde fahren.
> 
> Wer Lust hat kommt einfach vorbei



Ich denke, FUCHSI ist auch wieder am Start


----------



## Basica (11. August 2010)

Tja Rocky, so ist das mit den jungen Leuten. Da können wir alten und gegeißelten Arbeiter nicht mehr mit ;-)



Dennis_KO schrieb:


> Habe um 11:30 nen Termin (ca. ne halbe Std.) ansonsten bin ich für alles offen !





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wann?


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2010)

jojo........


----------



## T!ll (11. August 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich denke, FUCHSI ist auch wieder am Start



Läuft


----------



## Nothing85 (11. August 2010)

seid ihr schön nass geworden???
Ich hoffe morgen Vormittag siehts besser aus!


----------



## T!ll (11. August 2010)

den schlimmsten Schauer haben wir unter einem Baum abgewartet, sonst ging es 
Wetterbericht sieht leider nich so dolle aus http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-3383-84/wetter-koblenz.html


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. August 2010)

morgen vormittag würde ich auch gerne ne runde fahren,wann,wo und was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (11. August 2010)

Für morgen is Regen gemeldet, mal schauen wies wird. Wenns trocken ist komm ich mit dir mit.


----------



## Nothing85 (11. August 2010)

ich hatte vor mit brook in stadtwald zufahren oder besser er hatte das mit mir vor, da ich mich hier nicht auskenne und nur zu besuch bin! Ist der überhaupt noch fahrbar wenn es so nass ist?


----------



## T!ll (11. August 2010)

Klar das geht schon ;-)
wann&wo wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## Nothing85 (11. August 2010)

laut dem letzten gespräch wollten wir uns halb neun bei canyon treffen da ich ja nicht weiß wie ich iwo hinkomme und da meine Freundin in der Nähe wohnt haben wir uns das als Treffpunkt ausgemacht. Also ich will iwie schon sehr gern mal hier radeln allerdings hab ich keine Regensachen also nochnichtmal ne Jacke mit oder ^^ also daumen drücken


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. August 2010)

jo till jetzt haben wir die auswahl,treffen wir beide uns unten aufm oberwerth und treffen uns dann mit denen beiden oben,oder wir treffen uns komplett da


----------



## T!ll (11. August 2010)

Am einfachsten wäre wenn wir uns alle da (canyon) treffen denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (11. August 2010)

ich kann brook nicht erreichen:/
und es regnet schon wieder


----------



## T!ll (11. August 2010)

Also ich schau morgen früh ausm Fenster und schreibe dann ob ich komme oder nicht^^


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. August 2010)

das mit dem fenster ist voll unfair,ich muss noch im keller schlafen 
fuchsi ist so gut wie nie zu erreichen,nur mit glück

ich fahre auch bei regen,zwar nur b1 und so aber ich fahre


----------



## Antilles (11. August 2010)

ich denke das größte prob ist das brook nicht bei regen fährt :-D Weichei!
war heut trotzdem geil
morgen muss ich mal wieder arbeiten vllt freitag wieder aber ich denk da muss cih auch ma hin


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. August 2010)

Till,Kannst du mich vllt morgen früh anrufen oder mir ne SMS schreiben ob ihr Fahrt,(am besten so früh wie möglich,ansonsten Schlaf ich aus).vielen dank Mann

bin dann übrigens für alles offen,ihr kennt ja mein Tempo


----------



## Nothing85 (12. August 2010)

Also bis jetzt siehts ja noch ganz gut aus!
Fuchsi hat sich auch noch nicht gemeldet....aber vielleicht kommt er ja trotzdem halb neun zu Canyon...also ich bin da! Und kann man immer noch entscheiden wo und wie?
Also bis dann!


----------



## T!ll (12. August 2010)

Also ich frühstücke noch und dann komm ich auch runter


----------



## Nothing85 (12. August 2010)

sehr schöm damm kannst du mir ja die Gegend zeigen!^^
Bis gleich....


----------



## Nothing85 (12. August 2010)

War eine sehr nette Runde heute, stellenweise ein bisschen krass und übermeinen Fahrkünsten aber nun ja von nix kommt nix. Wenn ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin sag ich bescheid.  
Danke....


----------



## T!ll (12. August 2010)

*Samstag 10.00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Hauptbahnhof*

Brook und ich starten von dort nach ausgiebigem Frühstück nach Boppard, dann ein paar mal mit der Bahn rauf fahren und möglichst viele Trails absurfen, und vielleicht lassen wir den Tag bei Rhein in Flammen ausklingen.

Wer Lust&Zeit hat (oder sich in der Gegend gut auskennt ) kann gerne mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis_KO (13. August 2010)

Grüß Gott,

wie schauts aus heute, noch jemand Zeit und Lust ?! Soll auch regnen 
Dachte so an 16:30 Uhr Oberwerth evtl. auch früher !?!

Sers


----------



## Weltraumaffe (13. August 2010)

oh doch noch heute ne runde? hmm mal schaun vieleicht komm ich auch nochma hoch.


----------



## T!ll (13. August 2010)

Haste Lust morgen mitzufahren?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (13. August 2010)

Nope ich will nochma in Koblenz die Strecken runterballern, die wir Donnerstag gefahren sind. Find die so geil!

Starten morgen auch um 10Uhr, da bei Laubach.


----------



## T!ll (13. August 2010)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch, viel Spaß


----------



## Brook (13. August 2010)

Unglaublich wie ich mich schon wieder auf einen ganzen Tag auf dem Bike freue ... und Pretzer ... und "Rhein in Flammen"!

Verdammt und da fällt mir noch was ein FRÜHSTÜCK!

T!ll, ruf mich ruhig um kurz vor 10.oo Uhr noch mal an, man kann ja nie wissen was bei mir heute Abend noch so alles passiert ;-)


----------



## T!ll (13. August 2010)

Ja das kann nur gut werden 
Frühstücken, chillig rüberkurbeln und dann Trails surfen 

Weckanruf wird kommen


----------



## Antilles (14. August 2010)

und morgen *Sonntag 09:30* am bahnhof oder wie?
heut konnt ich nicht, durfte mienem onkel die trails in der eifel zeigen:-D
war acuh geil!
Jemand schon ne idee was wir morgen so machen könnten?
Wer hat vor wo zu sein? also gleich rhein in flammen?

Gruß Antilles

Edit: scheisswetter!


----------



## Antilles (15. August 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonfreak10 (15. August 2010)

wie heist denn dein kumpel?
ich glaub ich kenn den


----------



## MannohnePlan (15. August 2010)

canyonfreak10 schrieb:


> Viel Text und Wegbeschreibung



Und ich hab meine Zweifel, dass der Erbauer so froh über deine Wegbeschreibung ist.

Nimm die doch bitte raus.


----------



## Antilles (15. August 2010)

ultra geiles Zitat!


----------



## canyonfreak10 (16. August 2010)

..


----------



## Dennis_KO (18. August 2010)

Hoi,
Donnerstag Abend Stadtwaldrunde. Treffen um 18:00 Uhr am Pretzer 
Jemand dabei ?

Sers Dennis


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2010)

Was ist eigentlich aus der neuen Strecke im Stadtwald geworden?
Habe ich mir vor etwa 2 Wochen mal angesehen.
Da läuft wohl nix?
Das was da gebaut wurde ist recht stümpderhaft zusammen gefummelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (18. August 2010)

donnerstag hab ich um 18 uhr immer training:-(


----------



## Gustav (18. August 2010)




----------



## Weltraumaffe (18. August 2010)

Jo Dennis!

Gut, dass du 18Uhr starten willst, weil vorher wird das nix bei mir, wie eigentlich geplant. Ich muss Überstunden machen und weiss nicht genau wann ich rauskomme. Wenn ich Pech hab, schaffe ich es morgen garnicht zu kommen.

Ich melde mich morgen Nachmittag kurz per SMS obs bei mir klappt oder nicht.


----------



## SteFun76 (18. August 2010)

Trailcheck....

Servus Jungs, 

bin wieder am Stück zurück aus Portes de Soleil....... 

Ich habe soeben mal den Trailtip von canyonfreak10 gecheckt. Ich kenne die Stelle schon seit über 25 Jahren, dort ist eigentlich eine ideale Baustelle, denn die Autofracks und der Müll von meiner Kindheit liegen immer noch dort. ( Absolutes niemandsland )
So schön, wie der Trail beschrieben wurde, ist er allerdings nicht. Dort ist alles ziemlich zerfallen bzw. nicht fertiggestellt. Es lohnt nicht wirklich, sich zum biken dorthin zu begeben, allerdings können dort mit einem Klappspaten und ein paar Handgriffen wahre Bauwunder vollbracht werden. ( Ist ja keiner dort, der sich daran stören könnte )

Dann vieleicht bis zur Donnerstagsrunde..
CU
SteFun


----------



## bebo2403 (18. August 2010)

Du hast da in einer Kindheit Autos entsorgt? Du Assi!
Auch ich bin morgen um 18 Uhr dabei.


----------



## T!ll (18. August 2010)

Dennis_KO schrieb:


> Jemand dabei ?



Ja, ich komme


----------



## schnellejugend (18. August 2010)

Dennis_KO schrieb:


> Hoi,
> Donnerstag Abend Stadtwaldrunde. Treffen um 18:00 Uhr am Pretzer
> Jemand dabei ?
> 
> Sers Dennis



Ich kenne mich nicht aus: wo und was ist der Pretzer? Ich würde mich dann gerne mal dranhängen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2010)

He, die Jungs aus Frankreich sind wieder zurück?
Alle Daumen an Ort und Stelle?

Do kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## >Helge< (19. August 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Du hast da in einer Kindheit Autos entsorgt? Du Assi!
> Auch ich bin morgen um 18 Uhr dabei.



O.K., bin dabei Jungs!


----------



## floleerau (19. August 2010)

hallo
kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo genau die neue strecke im Stadtwald ist??? ich meine die kurze (Freeride) strecke 
                                   MFG FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gustav (19. August 2010)

Da sind WIR ja froh........


----------



## T!ll (19. August 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich nicht aus: wo und was ist der Pretzer? Ich würde mich dann gerne mal dranhängen.



Hast PN


----------



## Antilles (19. August 2010)

floleerau schrieb:


> hallo
> kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo genau die neue strecke im Stadtwald ist??? ich meine die kurze (Freeride) strecke
> MFG FLO



Kurze freeride strecke? gibts nicht...
gibt ein paar hübsche trails


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2010)

vielleicht meint er das gefummel in der nähe vom rittersturz?


----------



## floleerau (19. August 2010)

ja das gefummel meine ich !!! Die anderen Trails kenne ich soweit (glaube ich )


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2010)

ach so.


----------



## >Helge< (19. August 2010)

Verdammt, ich schaffe es nicht!

...hoffe aber auf die erste Funzelfahrt in Bälde!


----------



## Antilles (19. August 2010)

dieses "gefummel" ist 
1. nicht fertig(nicht annähernd!)
2. nicht befahrbar, da besteht bis her nur die erlaubnis zum bauen, nicht zum fahren.
3. hat das mit ner freeride strecke garnichts am hut...
bin jetzt die woche mit einem der organisatoren und einem der erbauer gefahren, die wollen ne strecke für ihre cc hardtails, sind aber der meinung das sowas wie die KöBa nicht fahrbar ist, mit den rädern...(nichtmal die rampen, einfach nur der weg!) da ham die geschoben... ich denke das ganze kann man unter dem punkt freeride/downhill strecke abhaken... ein einfacher hindernisfreier wanderweg wirds wohl werden.
wenns fertig ist wir bestimmt acuh eine genauer beschreibung eingestellt...

Der etwas fehlleitende nahme der inetseite: 
http://www.bikepark-koblenz.de.vu/


----------



## ceata (19. August 2010)

jap ... das haben wohl einige leute unter anderem auch ich falsch verstanden. da das ganze von anfang an als freeride / downhill strecke publiziert wurde und ich mich wie viele andere auch auf eine solche strecke gefreut haben. das da jetzt so ein unnötiger wanderer freier weg für cc leute werden soll habe ich nicht erwartet.

wenn das so bleibt muss ich mich ernsthaft fragen warum dann eine offizielle strecke beantragt wird? Buche ist doch mehr als ausreichend für solche leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MannohnePlan (19. August 2010)

Aber alles andere als legal...


----------



## ceata (19. August 2010)

naja ... das ist doch ein normaler weg ... keine kicker nichts. als ob da jemand was sagen würde wenn man dort mit fahrrädern runter fährt. Schon garnicht in dem Tempo wie die Jungs das tun.


----------



## MannohnePlan (19. August 2010)

Hat aber, wenn mans genau nimmt, nicht die erforderliche Breite um von Radfahrern genutzt werden zu dürfen. Zumindest an den meisten Stellen nicht.

Über Sinn und Unsinn der Regelung brauchen wir aber eher nicht zu diskutieren


----------



## Antilles (19. August 2010)

tja ich habs auch anders verstanden, schon allein weil es ja BIKEPARK heisst...
naja, ich versuch das ganze noch zu nem hübschen flowigen trail zu bauen und wenn ich die treffe nur mit papas hardtail anzutanzen, damit die sehen dass die hardtails auch nicht aus zucker sind und gefahren werden können:-D


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (19. August 2010)

.


----------



## MannohnePlan (19. August 2010)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, dann bin selbst ich als cc'ler enttäuscht.
> 
> Als Bikepark sehe ich mal mindestens trails die der köba entsprechen.
> 
> ...




Nanana, lass die Leute mal lieber fahren, was sie sich auch zutrauen.
Sonst muss nachher wieder der Rettungsdienst ausrücken.

Und allgemein wüsst ich dann gern mal wie denn die genaue Definition von nem Bikepark ist?

Nur weil eure Vorstellung nun alle enttäuscht wurden, ists mehr als unfair die Jungs hier mehr oder weniger schlecht zu reden.
Sie haben Spaß auf ihren Rädern, haben was in die Hand genommen und können sich nun als Lohn ihre eigene, für sie spaßige Strecke bauen.

Wenn ihr nicht damit klarkommt, fahrt nach Winterberg o.ä.


/e

Und bitte bei der Definition keine Wikilinks, da könnt ich auch mein morgendliches Geschäft als Bikepark definieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (20. August 2010)

ich finde es auch echt nicht nötig die hier so fertig zu machen,lasst sie doch fahren wie sie wollen,ich finde es gut wie sie fahren,von der einstellung her fahren sie besser als ich,ich hämmer ohne zu denke überall runter und krieg meistens ne quittung,jetzt könnt ihr euch entscheiden welche fahrstil ihr für sinnvoller haltet.(es war keine aufforderung es hier reinzuposten,sondern sich einfach nur mal gedanken drüber machen)

klar sind einige enttäuscht,es leigt aber nicht an den organisatoren sondern an den leuiten drum herum,es war so geplant das es so werden sollte,nur die publizierung war falsch und nicht von den organisatoren betätigt wurden.

alles schwachsinn was hier rauskommt,wenn es euch nicht passt dann macht doch selber ein projekt,viel spaß beim warten


----------



## Antilles (20. August 2010)

oh sry wenn das so rüber gekommen ist, ich wollt die nicht schlecht reden, ich rede ja nur über das projekt weil ich es so toll fand, am anfang...
nur leider ist nichtsmehr passiert...
da war sau schnell die luft raus, und wenn man dann was machen will kommt nur nein warte das müssen wir alles be(tot)reden...
das fand ich sau enttäuschend!

Edit:
Was geht denn morgen?
10 Uhr bahnhof und dann die strecke entscheiden oder wie?
@ T!ll bin heute abend nicht zuhause, schickst du mir ne sms wann morgen wo was los ist?


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (20. August 2010)

Antilles schrieb:


> oh sry wenn das so rüber gekommen ist, ich wollt die nicht schlecht reden, ich rede ja nur über das projekt weil ich es so toll fand, am anfang...
> nur leider ist nichtsmehr passiert...
> da war sau schnell die luft raus, und wenn man dann was machen will kommt nur nein warte das müssen wir alles be(tot)reden...
> das fand ich sau enttäuschend!




schließe mich an, ich hab noch ein veraltetes bild von dem gelände, so langsam nimmt es form an 

erst nachdenken und überprüfen bevor das ****  wieder aufreißen


----------



## T!ll (20. August 2010)

*Biken am Sonntag*

Treffpunkt 09.00 Hauptbahnhof, dann schön frühstücken und vermutlich gegen 10.00 starten, wahrscheinlich gehts nach Boppard.

Wär cool wenn ein paar Biker kommen


----------



## >Helge< (21. August 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> *Biken am Sonntag*
> 
> Treffpunkt 09.00 Hauptbahnhof, dann schön frühstücken und vermutlich gegen 10.00 starten, wahrscheinlich gehts nach Boppard.
> 
> Wär cool wenn ein paar Biker kommen



Was steht denn in Boppard an? Park oder Trails?


----------



## Antilles (21. August 2010)

Von allem etwas:-D
Brook möchte kurz was im park testen...
dann wollte ich die trails kennen lernen.


----------



## Brook (21. August 2010)

Antilles schrieb:


> Von allem etwas:-D
> Brook möchte kurz was im park testen...
> dann wollte ich die trails kennen lernen.



"Kurz testen is wirklich süss"! 

Ich will mal wieder Luft unter den Rädern haben und zwar ordentlich, bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher wie schnell ich mich wieder an die dicken Dinger trauen werde. Der große Drop und der ein oder andere schicke Double sollten eigentlich fallen ... mal schaun, ansonsten "tricky" Trails würd ich sagen und JA, durchaus auch allerhand Höhenmeter / Kilometer mit eigener Muskelkraft


----------



## dAhkS (22. August 2010)

-


----------



## T!ll (22. August 2010)

Hier hat niemand hinterlistig abgelästert, sondern es wurden nur mal ein paar Sachen klargestellt. Und dass der ein oder andere enttäuscht ist, naja damit muss man rechnen wenn ein Projekt gestartet wird und dann sowas mickriges dabei rauskommt. 

Und anstatt ewig vorm PC zu hocken und so viel zu schreiben solltest du vielleicht biken gehen, dann kommste vielleicht auch die Köba komplett runter


----------



## >Helge< (22. August 2010)

Man, hat heute wieder nicht geklappt! 

Werde Montag und Dienstag wahrscheinlich morgens die Stadtwaldrunde fahren, am Donnerstag ist so wie´s aussieht die erste Funzelfahrt für dieses Jahr geplant! 

Werde aber noch genaueres Bescheid geben!

....UND!.....seid lieb zu einander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (22. August 2010)

Erster Versuch.


----------



## dAhkS (22. August 2010)

-


----------



## T!ll (22. August 2010)

schnellejugend, cooles Video! Und du bist ja sogar mit Rucksack unterwegs 

@dAhkS: Mit Kritik kann man entweder umgehen oder nicht, du kannst es scheinbar nicht. Ich kenne dich noch nichtmal, deshalb sehe ich auch keinen Grund hier weiter zu diskutieren.


----------



## schnellejugend (22. August 2010)

Ich musste ja die Protektoren, Kamera und Stativ den Berg hochschleifen. Mein Lenkerkörbchen habe ich verlegt.


----------



## dAhkS (22. August 2010)

-


----------



## Sonnesteiber (22. August 2010)

Ich finde die Reaktionen echt enttäuschend,ich werd mich wohl nicht mehr so oft hier blicken lassen,wenn sich alle so das Maul zerreißen,da fahr ich lieber alleine,da muss ich mir auch nicht dumme sprüche anhören,von allen möglichen über mein Rad und meine Fahrweise.wenn jetzt jmd denkt das ich euch das nicht ins Gesicht sagen kann,meldet euch bei mir und ich sag's euch gerne nochmal.es kam jetzt etwas grob rüber aber mir gefällt die umhangsart hier gar nicht

ciao


----------



## Lackistrike (22. August 2010)

Ich habe mich jetzt extra mal in diesem Forum angemeldet, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass der Umgangston, der hier gepflegt wird, nicht unbedingt den Mäßstäben den Maßstäben entspricht, an die sich Erwachsene bei einer Unterhaltung halten sollten.

Es könnte für die Bewertung dieses Streckenbaus kaum ungeeignetere Parameter geben als die Frage ob jmd fähig ist Köba zu fahren, als kritikfähig einzustufen ist oder "lästert".

Vielmehr sollten wir uns außerhalb dieses Forums vor Ort treffen und genau besprechen worum es eigentlich geht.
Ich bin der felsenfesten Überzeugung, dass wir zusammen eine Strecke auf die Beine stellen können, die Cc-lern genauso wie Freeridern Spaß macht und dass die hiesigen Meinugsverschiedenheiten auf Missverständnisse zurückzuführen sind, die wir dem relativ ungünstigen Informationsfluss des ganzen Projektes zuschreiben können.

Ich gebe meinen Vorpostern zumindest in soweit recht, dass der Wkw-Gruppenname ungünstig gewählt ist. Das rührt aber auch daher, dass die ersten Überlegungen zur Strecke eher in Richtung eines Bikeparks gingen. Wir werden das korrigieren.

Alles in allem sollten wir zumindest versuchen an einem Strang zu ziehen, Zusammenarbeit ist immer Produktiver als Konkurrenz.
Ich appeliere hier also an alle, die im Moment etwas geladen sein mögen, für einen Moment die Giftpfeile einzupacken und sich meinen Vorschlag zu Gemüte zu führen.


----------



## Antilles (23. August 2010)

Tut mir sorry wenn ich hier iwem auf die füsse getreten bin...
=> ich gleich jonas^^
fands nur irgendwie echt komisch das ihr 2 auf die köba wolltet wo ich an diesem tag überhaupt nicht hinwollte, und dann seid ihr nichtmal gefahren...
das wär ja nichtmal ein problem, ich bin allesandere als der technikprofi, schiebe dementsprechen auch manche stücke runder, aber dann mit der aussage ich trau mich nicht oder ich kann das nicht, nicht mein  rad ist dafür nicht gebaut...
und ich steh nicht so drauf hier so angefahren zuwerden... 


ist mir aber eigendlcih egal!

aber um wieder aufdie letzte diskussion hier im forum hinzuweisen, die genauso sinvoll und gut geführt war:

Ne PM hätts auch getan, vllt erstmal fragen was cih damit beabstichtigt hab, normalerweise lauf ich nicht durch die gegend und pöbel leute an oder rede ihnen schlecht nach... 



B2T: Geiles vid, was ist das für ein lied?
@Till:geile tour heute, da können wir die nächsten wochen nochmal hin hr versetzen üben:-D


----------



## >Helge< (23. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2010)

He Jungs,

anstatt euch ihr virtuell vor die Fresse zu hauen, solltet ihr besser gemeinsam in den Wald gehen und dort den Spaten schwingen!

Ich finde es gut, dass ihr ihr euch um eine Bikestrecke gekümmert habt.
Ob ihr sie Freeride, DH oder CC nennt ist wurscht.
(Ich kenne eigentlich keine richtigen Freerider oder DH´ler in Koblenz. Enduro wäre wohl treffender)

Mein Vorschlag:

- Baut doch einfach eine Strecke, bei der es überall einen Chickenway am Hindernis vorbei gibt. Eine Strecke lebt davon, dass sie gefahren, egal von wem.

- Legt die Strecke abschnittsweise an.
Während dem Bau immer wieder abfahren, gucken ob es flüssig ist, sonst ändern.

- Plant die Strecke von oben nach unten. Wenn einer in der Mitte baut, und der andere am Anfang, wird es oft schwer die Abschnitte aneinander zu fügen. Dann war die Arbeit für die Katz.

- Klöppelt die Hindernisse nicht aus alten Obstkisten und Sprungrahmen zusammen. Wenn jemand zu Schaden kommt, nimmt die Sache plötzlich andere Dimensionen an. (Bedenkt auch, dass Fremde nach Koblenz kommen die die Strecke nicht kennen)

- Guckt mal nach oben und unten. Der Boden ist bindig, darüber stehen Laubbäume, der Hang ist (grob) Richtung Osten gerichtet.
Kurzum: Ab Oktober wird es sehr matschig! Besonders in den Tälern.
Demnach bietet es sich an, die Senken möglichst zu meiden bzw. sinnvoll einzuplanen.


Also, nix für ungut.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Gustav (23. August 2010)




----------



## stasi (23. August 2010)

dAhkS schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem wenn Erwachsene über Kinder lästern ist das irgendwie bisschen daneben, aber jeder wie er meint.


du bist noch mehr kind als jener, welchen ich fuer kind halte?
deine stellungnahme hoert sich jedenfalls vernuenftig an.



			
				Lackistrike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der felsenfesten Überzeugung, dass wir zusammen eine Strecke auf die Beine stellen können, die Cc-lern genauso wie Freeridern Spaß macht und dass die hiesigen Meinugsverschiedenheiten auf Missverständnisse zurückzuführen sind, die wir dem relativ ungünstigen Informationsfluss des ganzen Projektes zuschreiben können.


hoert sich auch vernuenftig an.
lasst doch mal informationen fliessen.



			
				Antilles schrieb:
			
		

> aber um wieder aufdie letzte diskussion hier im forum hinzuweisen, die genauso sinvoll und gut geführt war:
> Ne PM hätts auch getan


[x] inkurabel merkbefreit

ansonsten kann ich mich nur rocky anschliessen.
um impressionen von nachhaltigem bau zu erlangen, sollten verantwortliche/bauleitung evtl einen blick darauf werfen:
http://nsmba.ca/structures/structuresgood.htm
http://www.bfu.ch/PDFLib/1229_105.pdf


----------



## sebot.rlp (23. August 2010)

Es ist doch mal egal ob jemand CC, Enduro, Freeride,... fährt. 
Jeder sollte seine Interessen ausleben und im Endeffekt ist es doch egal wer was fährt und nicht. Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass man zusammen biken geht und Spaß miteinander hat 

Eine flowige CC-Strecke kann auch ihre Reize haben und wie von RockyRider angesprochen kann man immer noch alternative Lines einbauen.

Ride on!


----------



## T!ll (23. August 2010)

Dann dürften doch jetzt die meisten Missverständnisse aus dem Weg geräumt sein, oder? 

Sorry für die Wortwahl in meinen beiden Posts, war nur etwas genervt hier gleich wieder so ein Rumgemecker zu lesen.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (23. August 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkYrEaChEr (23. August 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Erster Versuch.



Sehr schönes Video, aber tu mir bitte den Gefallen und behalt ihn für Dich!


----------



## SteFun76 (23. August 2010)

@ schnellejugend

 Fetter Respekt, nice Video.... Die Übergänge von den Kamerapositionen finde ich sehr sehr geil. 

Einige stellen kommen mir sehr bekannt vor, ich hoffe wir haben bald Gelegenheit bei Dir in der Gegend zu biken. 

CU in the Wood
SteFun

PS: Bitte denk an die Grüße, wenn Dir der Thorsten über den Weg läuft


----------



## schnellejugend (23. August 2010)

Habe ihn direkt am Donnerstag morgen getroffen.


----------



## >Helge< (24. August 2010)

.


----------



## >Helge< (24. August 2010)

Wir sind am Donnerstag um ca. 20³° Uhr in Koblenz am Stadion und brechen dann zu einem "Stadtwaldnightride" auf!

Dunkel wird´s wohl erst auf den Buchentrails und der KöBa werden, aber für den Anfang......


----------



## bebo2403 (24. August 2010)

Schön! Da werde ich mich evtl. anschließen.


----------



## Antilles (24. August 2010)

mh wie lang dauert das immer so?


----------



## >Helge< (24. August 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Schön! Da werde ich mich evtl. anschließen.



Coole Sache, sind ja schon ewig nicht mehr zusammen gefahren! 



Antilles schrieb:


> mh wie lang dauert das immer so?



Na ja, die normale Stadtwaldrunde halt > 2 bis 2 ½ Stunden!


----------



## Antilles (25. August 2010)

mh das wird eng... muss noch auf nen geburtstag und im ago gibts nur bis 10 uhr freiverzehr und freien eintritt... und das mit ende des monats kombiniert ist nicht so prickelnd:-D


----------



## Killerzwelch (25. August 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Wir sind am Donnerstag um ca. 20³° Uhr in Koblenz am Stadion und brechen dann zu einem "Stadtwaldnightride" auf!
> 
> Dunkel wird´s wohl erst auf den Buchentrails und der KöBa werden, aber für den Anfang......



Wenns Wetter hält, bin ich dabei.
 Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceata (25. August 2010)

hat einer von euch koblenzern noch 22,2 x 8 mm dämferbuchsen für fox über? lg


----------



## >Helge< (25. August 2010)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter hält, bin ich dabei.
> Gruß



Sauber, ist ja ein Teil der alten Garde wieder am Start! 

...aber erwartet nicht zu viel, ich gehöre inzwischen der geriatrischen Abteilung an  ....also laaangsaaam!


----------



## darki353 (26. August 2010)

Ich würde mich evtl anschließen, wenn es sich das Wetter nicht doch noch anders überlegt.


----------



## >Helge< (26. August 2010)

Kein Problem! 

Also falls es nicht regnet ist Start 20:30 Uhr (+10 Min.) an der Sporthalle Oberwerth, Licht sollte vorhanden sein!

Bis jetzt scheinen wir zu 6 zu sein wenn alle kommen:

bebo2430, Killerzwelch, darki353, SingelTrail, woodybender und ich! 

Geplant ist die übliche Stadtwaldrunde.

Also dann bis später......


----------



## >Helge< (26. August 2010)

Shit, sitze hier in kompletter Montur und es fängt gerade an sich einzuregnen! 

Sieht wohl so aus als würde es nichts heute!

Wie ist das Wetter in Koblenz?


----------



## Killerzwelch (26. August 2010)

In Koblenz hats auch angefangen.
Um den Turm rum siehts noch ganz gut aus...


----------



## darki353 (26. August 2010)

Leichter Regen, nicht viel, aber dicke Tropfen.
Wetterdienst sagt sogar Gewitter.
Fahrn wir jetzt oder nicht?


----------



## Single-Trail (26. August 2010)

Hat kurz geschauert aber es scheint aufzuklaren


----------



## darki353 (26. August 2010)

Von unsrer Seite kommt das Wetter. Im Mom. regnets nicht, würd das aber ma so einschätzen, dass es wieder anfangen kann oder gelegentlich regnet. Komplett ohne Regen wirds nicht gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. August 2010)

ober links guggen:
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0005962


----------



## darki353 (26. August 2010)

Ich sag ma so, bissl regen macht mir nichts, auch leichter Dauerregen nicht. Aber wenns stärker wird mach ich mich wieder heim. Ich würd Regenjacke einpacken und gut. Hab nur bissl Angst mit dem elektrokram.
Also was machen wir?


----------



## darki353 (26. August 2010)

@ rockyrider:

also bei 19:15 befinden wir uns in der dicken Wolke. Danach noch vereinzelt Regen aber sollte aufklaren.

So nun mal verbindliche Zusagen. Wer wird da sein?

Ich würd fahrn!!!!


----------



## bebo2403 (26. August 2010)

Helge und Co. kommen!
Ich auch!


----------



## Single-Trail (26. August 2010)

ich auch


----------



## darki353 (26. August 2010)

Ich auch, evtl mit etwas Verspätung weil ich noch alles wasserdicht verpacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darki353 (26. August 2010)

So, bin angekommen.
War trotz meiner fehlenden Kondition cool!


----------



## bebo2403 (27. August 2010)




----------



## >Helge< (27. August 2010)

darki353 schrieb:


> So, bin angekommen.
> War trotz meiner fehlenden Kondition cool!



Fehlende Kondition? Dafür warst Du mit der dicken Kiste aber gut unterwegs!

War auf jeden Fall eine coole Runde gestern Abend, hoffe das findet jetzt wieder regelmäßiger statt!


----------



## Antilles (27. August 2010)

Jap will auch mal... bin noch nie mit euch nachts gefahren:-(


----------



## Maddinth (27. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen
wann fahrt ihr denn das nächste mal? Komm aus andernach und wollte mal Koblenz MTB mäßig etwas näher kennen lernen  ;-)


----------



## woodybender (27. August 2010)

Coole Sache gestern Nacht, freue mich schon auf nächstes mal


----------



## darki353 (27. August 2010)

Gerne wieder! Habt ihr regelmäßige Trainingszeiten?


----------



## >Helge< (27. August 2010)

Maddinth schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> wann fahrt ihr denn das nächste mal? Komm aus andernach und wollte mal Koblenz MTB mäßig etwas näher kennen lernen  ;-)



Einfach hier in´s Forum gucken, dann bist Du auf dem Laufenden! 



darki353 schrieb:


> Gerne wieder! Habt ihr regelmäßige Trainingszeiten?



Ich fände es klasse die Donnerstagsabendrunde wieder in´s Leben zu rufen und die restlichen Treffen spontan zu machen!

Wäre dann jeden Donnerstag 18°° Uhr +10 Min., dann aber Treffpunkt statt am Pretzer an der Sporthalle Oberwerth.
Wäre für mich günstiger da ich jetzt mit dem Auto komme und dort dann parken kann!


----------



## T!ll (28. August 2010)

Sobald ich eine ordentliche Lampe hab werde ich mich auch mal anschließen 

Fährt morgen jemand? Wollte gegen 09.30 starten und ein paar Moseltrails fahren.


----------



## Killerzwelch (28. August 2010)

darki353 schrieb:


> Gerne wieder! Habt ihr regelmäßige Trainingszeiten?


Freitags und Samstagsnachts in der Altstadt 

Unter der Woche nicht, da fahren wir gelegentlich Fahrrad und in Zukunft sicher regelmäßig am Donnerstag Abend, sowie den Wochenenden. Riders welcome...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (28. August 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Sobald ich eine ordentliche Lampe hab werde ich mich auch mal anschließen







T!ll schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand? Wollte gegen 09.30 starten und ein paar Moseltrails fahren.



Wir fahren morgen auch, wahrscheinlich zu dritt, allerdings wieder die Stadtwaldrunde!
Uhrzeit steht noch nicht genau fest, ich denke zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr.


----------



## Antilles (28. August 2010)

wo trefft ihr euch denn dann können wir vllt wieder mal alle zusammen fahren:-D
jemand heut abend in der stadt oder winnigen weinfest?
mach mich gleich in eine der beiden richtugnen auf:-D


----------



## >Helge< (29. August 2010)

Wir fahren jetzt um 10Uhr in Neuwied los, sind dann ca. 20 nach in Koblenz.
Parken werden wir an der Sporthalle Oberwerth, wer Intersse hat kann ja um halb elf dort sein!


----------



## Antilles (29. August 2010)

mh sorry bin erst gegen 7 heimgekommen... da hat mir iwie ein bisschen die die konzentration gefehlt:-D


----------



## SteFun76 (30. August 2010)

Moin Jungs,

checkt das mal: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481082&highlight=pumptrack+z%FCrich

Das sollten die Jungs vom Bikepark-Koblenz mal ausdrucken und den Verantwortlichen unter die Nase halten.... 

CU in the Wood
Stefun


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2010)

geht kommenden Samstag oder Sonntag was?


----------



## Killerzwelch (31. August 2010)

Ich wäre am WE für ein kleines Ründchen, egal wo,  zu haben.


----------



## >Helge< (31. August 2010)

Ich wäre sehr wahrscheinlich auch dabei!


----------



## Maddinth (31. August 2010)

Ich wäre auch gerne erstmalig dabei ;-)
Fahrt ihr normal mtb oder schonwas wo man was draufhaben muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (31. August 2010)

ike will uch am we was rocken


----------



## Antilles (31. August 2010)

ich  bin sonntag am start!
samstag kann cih leider nicht!
gerne auch was größeres... nicht "nur die Stadtwaldrunde"


----------



## T!ll (31. August 2010)

Samstag kann ich nachmittags, und Sonntag immer ;-)


----------



## Sonnesteiber (31. August 2010)

Mir wäre Samstag früh lieb so,würde nur gerne bis 12 oder 13 Uhr die Tour beendet haben.
Hoffe ich kann bis dahin noch aufm Rad sitzen


----------



## Antilles (31. August 2010)

hey kette, nicht sonntag lieber? ich glaub samstag kommt nicht sogut...


----------



## bebo2403 (31. August 2010)

Ich: Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2010)

ok.
ich denke sa und so was anzustellen.


----------



## Marcel290481 (31. August 2010)

Maddinth schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch gerne erstmalig dabei ;-)
> Fahrt ihr normal mtb oder schonwas wo man was draufhaben muss?


 
Da klinke ich mich mal ein. Wenn's genehm ist schliesse ich mich ebenfalls erstmalig an. Allerdings nur am Samstag.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (1. September 2010)

Antilles schrieb:


> hey kette, nicht sonntag lieber? ich glaub samstag kommt nicht sogut...



Sonntag bin ich Kohle scheffeln ich kann nur samstags


----------



## Killerzwelch (1. September 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Wäre dann jeden Donnerstag 18°° Uhr +10 Min., dann aber Treffpunkt statt am Pretzer an der Sporthalle Oberwerth.
> Wäre für mich günstiger da ich jetzt mit dem Auto komme und dort dann parken kann!



Servus,
ich schlage mal vor diesen Donnerstag schon 17:00, spätestens 17:30 Uhr am Oberwerth los zufahren. Sonst sind die jenigen ohne Flutlicht, so wie ich, nämlich gekniffen. Passt das bei euch? Gruß


----------



## darki353 (1. September 2010)

Passt, am Donnerstag.
Evtl. wäre ich auch Sonntags dabei, wenn ihrs mit der Entfernung nicht übertreibt.


----------



## >Helge< (1. September 2010)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich schlage mal vor diesen Donnerstag schon 17:00, spätestens 17:30 Uhr am Oberwerth los zufahren. Sonst sind die jenigen ohne Flutlicht, so wie ich, nämlich gekniffen. Passt das bei euch? Gruß



Ich habe leider Spätdienst!


----------



## T!ll (1. September 2010)

*Sonntag 09.30 Uhr*
Treffpunkt: Vor dem Hauptbahnhof

Kurzes Frühstück und dann eine schöne Runde drehen 
Wo genau es hingeht schaun wir dann mal, vielleicht mal Mosel-aufwärts, Elztal, Buchsbaumpfad und so Sachen. Oder auch mit dem Zug nach irgendwo wo's schön ist.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (1. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> *Sonntag 09.30 Uhr*
> Treffpunkt: Vor dem Hauptbahnhof
> 
> Kurzes Frühstück und dann eine schöne Runde drehen
> ...



Hey Till,
bin dabei, wenn nichts tötliches dazwischen kommt!


----------



## T!ll (1. September 2010)

Perfekt!


----------



## Killerzwelch (2. September 2010)

Alles klar, dann lasst uns für morgen, *Donnerstag, 17:30 Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth* festhalten. Das müsste dann ja auch für die drin sein, die 18 Uhr angepeilt hatten. 

Das mit den Moseltrails am Sonntag hört sich interessant an, mal sehen obs in die restliche WE Planung passt... 

@RockyRider: Hast du schon was näheres fürs WE ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2010)

@killerzwelch:

Hab noch nix genaueres ins Auge gefasst.
Am Sonntag erst Frühstücken und dann mit der Bahn mal was anderes sehen hört sich gut an.
Kenne die vorgeschlagenen Strecken noch nicht.
Vielleicht kann mal jemand was genaueres dazu sagen?

Samstag kann ich noch nix genaues sagen. Muss Abends jemanden am Bahnhof abholen und habe die Uhrzeit noch nicht. Wird zwischen 18:00 und 20:00 Uhr sein. nachmittags wäre aber ein Quicky drin.


----------



## darki353 (2. September 2010)

Wo solls denn heute hingehen?
Wäre mal für was anderes. Ich fahre sonst immer Fischer, Köba. Evtl. mal B1 (?) an der Lahn oder so. Der Trail mit dem Steinfeld, den Kehren und so.


----------



## Killerzwelch (2. September 2010)

Lahn wird wohl mit der zunehmenden Dunkelheit ausfallen. Können wir aber gerne mal für eine der nächsten Runden ins Auge fassen, der Trail ist nice. Wenn ich deinen Post richtig interprätiere, dann könnts für die trotzdem ganz interessant werden =) 
l8a


----------



## darki353 (2. September 2010)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Wenn ich deinen Post richtig interprätiere, dann könnts für die trotzdem ganz interessant werden =)
> l8a


Wie ist das gemeint? Sollte man aber auch in 4h schaffen, bis es dunkel wird.

Wär einfach mal für was anderes als die Standardrunde Fischer/Köba.


----------



## T!ll (2. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag erst Frühstücken und dann mit der Bahn mal was anderes sehen hört sich gut an.
> Kenne die vorgeschlagenen Strecken noch nicht.
> Vielleicht kann mal jemand was genaueres dazu sagen?



Also ich hab mir ein bischen was ausgedacht, was man am Sonntag fahren könnte (bzw was ich schon länger mal fahren wollte ).
Und zwar von Koblenz aus erstmal ein Stück Moselaufwärts bis Lehmen radeln (vllt vorher noch den Hexenpfad mitnehmen), dann in Lehmen hoch, tricky Trail runter nach Löf. Als nächstes die flowigen Hatzenporter Traumpfade (so nennen sich die Wanderwege), und von dort aus ist die Burg Eltz nicht mehr weit entfernt, also nochmal rauf und über einen flowigen Trail ins Elztal, dem Tal könnte man dann folgen um anschließend wieder rauf zum Buchsbaumtrail zu fahren, welcher nach Treis-Karden führt. Dann könnte man noch auf den Martberg bei Pommern fahren, wo ein Serpentinentrail runter führt. Als letztes gehts dann rauf Richtung Cochem, und zum Abschluss den Brauselay-Trail runter (schön felsig und technisch). Von Cochem aus dann per Bahn zurück nach Koblenz. Damit häte man dann viel Singletrail und wenig Asphalt 

Das wäre mein Vorschlag, die Tour kann man auch beliebig verkürzen/verlängern.

Hier noch ein paar  Bilder davon...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2010)

Idee OK!
Aber die deutsche Bundesbahn könnte an mir auch noch was verdienen.
Können ja die Verbindungen mit der Bahn überbrücken (je nach Entfernung)?
Dann bleibt auch mehr Zeit am Trail.

Fährt die Bahn auch zum Stratpunkt der Trails?


----------



## SteFun76 (2. September 2010)

@ Till

hört sich sehrgut an... einige Sachen kenne ich noch nicht. Würde aber auch gerne wie mein Kollege RockyRider die Bahn unterstützen....


SteFun


----------



## T!ll (2. September 2010)

Die Trails per Bahn zu verbinden macht eigentlich wenig Sinn, da die alle nicht so weit auseinander liegen.  
Von KO nach Lehmen zu fahren wäre aber sinnvoll, um die Radweg-Fahrerei zu umgehen (sofern man nicht noch den Hexenpfad mitnimmt).
Leider gibts an der Mosel keine Bahnverbindung, mit der man ein paar Höhenmeter sparen könnte, da die Bahnlinie am Fluss entlang geht (korrigiert mich, falls man doch irgendwo rauffahren kann).  

Allerdings könnte man auch ein paar mal mit der Bahn hin und her fahren, um verschiedene Trailvarianten zu testen, da gibts viel zu entdecken


----------



## darki353 (2. September 2010)

Die Bahn fährt nur flach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (2. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Von KO nach Lehmen zu fahren wäre aber sinnvoll, um die Radweg-Fahrerei zu umgehen (sofern man nicht noch den Hexenpfad mitnimmt).


Das hört sich top an, dann kann man sich die Puste für die Trails aufsparen.


----------



## Antilles (2. September 2010)

bin dabei!
strecke klingt super... kenne nicht einen trail (ausgenommen hexenpfad:-D)


----------



## Brook (2. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir ein bischen was ausgedacht, was man am Sonntag fahren könnte (bzw was ich schon länger mal fahren wollte ).
> Und zwar von Koblenz aus erstmal ein Stück Moselaufwärts bis Lehmen radeln (vllt vorher noch den Hexenpfad mitnehmen), dann in Lehmen hoch, tricky Trail runter nach Löf. Als nächstes die flowigen Hatzenporter Traumpfade (so nennen sich die Wanderwege), und von dort aus ist die Burg Eltz nicht mehr weit entfernt, also nochmal rauf und über einen flowigen Trail ins Elztal, dem Tal könnte man dann folgen um anschließend wieder rauf zum Buchsbaumtrail zu fahren, welcher nach Treis-Karden führt. Dann könnte man noch auf den Martberg bei Pommern fahren, wo ein Serpentinentrail runter führt. Als letztes gehts dann rauf Richtung Cochem, und zum Abschluss den Brauselay-Trail runter (schön felsig und technisch). Von Cochem aus dann per Bahn zurück nach Koblenz. Damit häte man dann viel Singletrail und wenig Asphalt
> 
> Das wäre mein Vorschlag, die Tour kann man auch beliebig verkürzen/verlängern.



Trotz Eurobike am Samstag werde ich versuchen auch rechtzeitig vor Ort zu sein - das ich für´s Selbstfahren bin ... ist dir sicher klar


----------



## Maddinth (2. September 2010)

Hey
wie lang ist denn dann die Strecke?
Bin was ausm training dank verletzungen ^^
Und morgen ist freitag? Ist das auf kommenden do bezogen oder wie?


----------



## Basica (3. September 2010)

Dürfte an die 100km sein wenn man das so fährt wie Till beschrieben hat...



Maddinth schrieb:


> Hey
> wie lang ist denn dann die Strecke?
> Bin was ausm training dank verletzungen ^^
> Und morgen ist freitag? Ist das auf kommenden do bezogen oder wie?


----------



## T!ll (3. September 2010)

Basica schrieb:


> Dürfte an die 100km sein wenn man das so fährt wie Till beschrieben hat...



Wenn man von Cochem aus mit der Bahn zurück fährt ist das nochnichmal halb so weit.
Aber wie lang das genau ist...keine Ahnung, reicht aber für den ganzen tag ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkYrEaChEr (3. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir ein bischen was ausgedacht, was man am Sonntag fahren könnte (bzw was ich schon länger mal fahren wollte ).
> Und zwar von Koblenz aus erstmal ein Stück Moselaufwärts bis Lehmen radeln (vllt vorher noch den Hexenpfad mitnehmen), dann in Lehmen hoch, tricky Trail runter nach Löf. Als nächstes die flowigen Hatzenporter Traumpfade (so nennen sich die Wanderwege), und von dort aus ist die Burg Eltz nicht mehr weit entfernt, also nochmal rauf und über einen flowigen Trail ins Elztal, dem Tal könnte man dann folgen um anschließend wieder rauf zum Buchsbaumtrail zu fahren, welcher nach Treis-Karden führt. Dann könnte man noch auf den Martberg bei Pommern fahren, wo ein Serpentinentrail runter führt. Als letztes gehts dann rauf Richtung Cochem, und zum Abschluss den Brauselay-Trail runter (schön felsig und technisch). Von Cochem aus dann per Bahn zurück nach Koblenz. Damit häte man dann viel Singletrail und wenig Asphalt
> 
> Das wäre mein Vorschlag, die Tour kann man auch beliebig verkürzen/verlängern.
> ...



Geile Tour und schöne Trails, lohnen sich, aber wieviel Tage hast Du dafür eingeplant???


----------



## darki353 (3. September 2010)

Ist etwas viel, oder nicht? Gerade weil einige Leute auch nur ein Kettenblatt haben.
Weiß einer was die Bahn dahin und nachher zurück kostet?


----------



## T!ll (3. September 2010)

Wie gesagt, kann man auch beliebig verkürzen. Aber an einem Tag ist das locker zu schaffen ;-)


----------



## darki353 (3. September 2010)

Schon! Wenn alle nicht losspurten wie bekloppt und mit genug Pausen. 
Bin ja nicht grad mit dem leichtesten Bock unterwegs.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. September 2010)

He T!ll:
Was denkst du, wann wir in Lehmen starten sollten?

Die in Frage kommenden Züge fahren vormittags immer  x:40 Uhr und sind  X:00 Uhr in Lehmen.

Vielleicht hat der eine oder ja Lust vorher noch was zu Frühstücken.
Mumpitz geht erst ab 10:00 Uhr!


----------



## T!ll (3. September 2010)

Dann nehmen wir den zug um 10.40, genug zeit zum frühstücken bleibt dann auch noch 
Weist du was das Ticket kostet? Vielleicht können wir ja auch ein Gruppenticket nehmen.

Achja, darki353: gechilltes Tempo mit vielen Pausen ist angesagt


----------



## Weltraumaffe (3. September 2010)

Jo Till,

du weißt ich hab ein Downhill-Bike und meine Kondition kennst du auch, meinste das passt mit deiner geplanten Tour? Und ist da was zum spielen auf den Trails oder nur lockere Singletrails?


----------



## SteFun76 (3. September 2010)

Coole Sache....
bin um 11.00 Uhr dann in Lehmen...

Für Mumpitz müsst ihr sehr zeitnah reservieren, da es dort Sonntags immer sehr voll ist. ( Weis ich aus sicherer Quelle  )

Bis dann
SteFun


----------



## Antilles (3. September 2010)

jo bin dabei.... rlp ticket nehmen dann kostet die bahn fast nix...
also dann mal sehen ob meine kondition das mitmacht:-D


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. September 2010)

*Schlage vor, wir treffen uns um 10:15 Uhr vor dem Bahnhof. 

Wer sich mit dem ganzen Fahrkartengedöns auskennt, her mit demjenigen!

Werde wohl dann zu Hause frühstücken.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (3. September 2010)

Geht klar 
Ich werde etwas früher da sein und noch einen Kaffee trinken (Brook bestimmt auch, sofern er sich nicht auf der Eurobike verläuft^^)


----------



## Basica (3. September 2010)

Möchte keine Diskussion aufmachen aber meine Orientierungsehre muss verteidigt werden. Habe deshalb jetzt mal in map24 recherchiert:
einfach von Koblenz nach Cochem entlang der Mosel 50km
3 mal ins Tal raus und rein je 10km (du wolltest glaube ich sogar noch öfter als 3 mal das Tal verlassen) ergibt 3x10km=30km
Summe 30km + 50km = 80km
Mit meiner Schätzung von "an die Hundert" lag ich doch dann nicht schlecht!
Leider habe ich am Sonntag für eine so lange Ausfahrt keine Zeit. Wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour und erwarte einen Bericht!!!



T!ll schrieb:


> Wenn man von Cochem aus mit der Bahn zurück fährt ist das nochnichmal halb so weit.
> Aber wie lang das genau ist...keine Ahnung, reicht aber für den ganzen tag ;-)


----------



## T!ll (3. September 2010)

Basica schrieb:


> einfach von Koblenz nach Cochem entlang der Mosel 50km



Wir werden mit dem Zug ein wenig moselaufwärts fahren, das spart ein paar Kilometer  Aber wie lang es genau wird....wir werden sehen.

Bericht und Fotos werden kommen


----------



## Antilles (3. September 2010)

:-D bin auch da... aber ohne kaffee... ich brauch was zu futtern... cürrywuascht oder sowas:-D


----------



## Brook (3. September 2010)

Basica schrieb:


> Möchte keine Diskussion aufmachen aber meine Orientierungsehre muss verteidigt werden. Habe deshalb jetzt mal in map24 recherchiert:
> einfach von Koblenz nach Cochem entlang der Mosel 50km
> 3 mal ins Tal raus und rein je 10km (du wolltest glaube ich sogar noch öfter als 3 mal das Tal verlassen) ergibt 3x10km=30km
> Summe 30km + 50km = 80km
> ...



Da sind wir an vergangenen Wochenenden bereits MEHR gefahren, man beachte - mein Bike wiegt knapp 18 Kilo 

Alles kein Problem, mit Pausen, gechillt, mit etwas Training und Bock auf schicke Trails


----------



## Weltraumaffe (3. September 2010)

Was geht den morgen so???


----------



## Basica (3. September 2010)

Respekt! Wie hast Du denn Dein 2010er Torque auf 18kg getuned, hast Du Deine Laufräder mit Bleigewichten ausgewuchtet ;-)



Brook schrieb:


> Da sind wir an vergangenen Wochenenden bereits MEHR gefahren, man beachte - mein Bike wiegt knapp 18 Kilo
> 
> Alles kein Problem, mit Pausen, gechillt, mit etwas Training und Bock auf schicke Trails


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (4. September 2010)

Basica schrieb:


> Respekt! Wie hast Du denn Dein 2010er Torque auf 18kg getuned, hast Du Deine Laufräder mit Bleigewichten ausgewuchtet ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2010)

Wer will denn morgen alles um 10:40 Uhr in den Zug?
Fahradplätze sind beschränkt vorhanden.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass noch andere Radler an die Mosel wollen.
Nicht dass wir am Bahsteig zurückbleiben....

Also: *1*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HappyTrail (4. September 2010)

Hört sich gut an, würde dann auch mal wieder mitfahren. Bin um 11:00 in Lehmen und bringe evtl. noch einen Freund.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (4. September 2010)

.


----------



## T!ll (4. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wer will denn morgen alles um 10:40 Uhr in den Zug?
> Fahradplätze sind beschränkt vorhanden.
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass noch andere Radler an die Mosel wollen.
> Nicht dass wir am Bahsteig zurückbleiben....
> ...



2
 ich 
brook, antilles und weltraumaffe dann auch denke ich.
Der Zug wird schon groß genug sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2010)

redpulli kommt auch mit: 3


----------



## T!ll (4. September 2010)

Ich glaube, das wird eine ziemliche große Truppe. 
Geil, ich freu mich


----------



## Antilles (4. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> 2
> ich
> brook, *antilles* und weltraumaffe dann auch denke ich.
> Der Zug wird schon groß genug sein.




Ich auch
*4
*brook und weltraumaffe dann 5 und 6 naja, noch 4 für 2 rlp tickets:-D
ich hab ne bahncard 50... vllt geht das dann damit noch ein bisschen günstiger als 2 rlp tickets aufzuteilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (5. September 2010)

wow geile tour! auch wenn brook uns allein gelassen hat:-D
kann mir jemand die GPSdaten schicken?
Gruß
Antilles


----------



## T!ll (5. September 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle genauso viel Spaß wie ich ;-)
Danke Jungs, war ein toller Tag!!!





Bin mal gespannt auf das Video.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2010)

Jau, saubere Sache!
An der Mosel geht noch was!

50km/ 1.000hm


----------



## T!ll (6. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> An der Mosel geht noch was!



Auf jeden Fall!

noch ein paar Bilder..





fertigmachen für die Abfahrt




erstmal stärken 












Rückfahrt: ein Zug voll mit bikes


----------



## Killerzwelch (6. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle genauso viel Spaß wie ich ;-)
> Danke Jungs, war ein toller Tag!!!



 haste gut organisiert, jong!
Gruppe hat harmoniert, auch wenn sich am Photo wieder einer in den Vordergrund drängen musste...


----------



## redpulli (6. September 2010)

Auch von mir ein fettes Lob!
War ne schöne Tour mit netten Leuten die Leistungs und Intressenmäßig gut zusammen passen!
Können wir gerne wiederholen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2010)

Heute noch jemand Lust auf einen Quicky?
16:30 Uhr Halle Oberwerth

Fpf & KöBa


----------



## T!ll (6. September 2010)

Brook und ich starten um 17.00 Uhr, wir könnten ja zusammen fahren!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2010)

wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## T!ll (6. September 2010)

Wir treffen uns auf der Karthause fahren dann aber runter zum Hauptbahnhof, also dann da treffen vielleicht ein paar Minuten früher oder später als 17.00.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (6. September 2010)

ich würde mitfahren,till und fuchsi ihr kennt ja mein tempo,natürlich komm ich nur mit wenn ich euch nicht zu langsam bin


----------



## T!ll (6. September 2010)

Klar kannst du mitkommen, wird ne gechillte Feierabendrunde


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2010)

bin 17:00 am bahnhof


----------



## T!ll (6. September 2010)

Okay


----------



## T!ll (6. September 2010)

Schöne Runde wars...





Mein Schaltauge ist dann leider doch noch verreckt, musste schieben


----------



## Gustav (6. September 2010)

War ne tolle Tour. Gern mal wieder  

Gruss MiC


----------



## >Helge< (6. September 2010)

Schade, hab´s zu spät gelesen dass ihr heute auch eine Runde dreht sonst hätte ich mich mal drangehangen!


----------



## darki353 (6. September 2010)

Dann bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (6. September 2010)

mal wieder Bild versaut  und ih seh verdammt klein aus...
Till,kleiner Tipp,nimm nen kettennieter mit dann kannst du die Kette kürzen und in einem allround Gang fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (7. September 2010)

Falls es heute abend nicht regnet werden wir um ca. 18:30 Uhr an der Sporthalle starten.
Auf dem Fischerpfad wird´s wohl noch hell genug sein, Buchentrails und Köba oder Ecki dann mit Lampe!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Falls es heute abend nicht regnet ..........



Helge!


----------



## >Helge< (7. September 2010)

...........? Was?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2010)

...guckst du in den Wetterbericht!
Ja, ist traurig dieser Sommer..............


----------



## >Helge< (7. September 2010)

Sieht doch bis jetzt ganz o.k. aus und die Regenjacke ist ja auch dabei! 
.....mache mich jetzt fertig, wir sind jetzt allerdings schon um 18:00 Uhr am Stadion!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2010)

Ich kann leider derzeit Di & Do nicht biken.

Können wir Freitag 15:00- 16:00 Uhr was vereinbaren?
(Helge, wenn du nicht kannst, schick mal ein Foto!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (7. September 2010)

War eine coole Runde heute, hat richtig Spaß gemacht bei dem Wetter!
Wir haben beschlossen ab sofort auch bei Regen zu fahren! 

Donnerstag...falls jemand fährt würde ich mich evtl. anschließen.
Freitag ist auf jeden Fall eine Runde geplant, werde mich aber dann hier nochmal melden!


----------



## T!ll (7. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Können wir Freitag 15:00- 16:00 Uhr was vereinbaren?




Ich wäre dabei!
Donnerstag fahre ich wahrscheinlich auch, Zeit können wir ja noch ausmachen.


----------



## darki353 (8. September 2010)

Wo solls denn dann hingehen? Ich wäre mal für etwas Abwechslung! Freitag wär mir auch lieber.


----------



## T!ll (8. September 2010)

darki353 schrieb:


> Wo solls denn dann hingehen? Ich wäre mal für etwas Abwechslung!



Gute Frage, hast du ne Idee?
Wie wärs mit dem Stück Rheinsteig richtung Braubach?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2010)

Ja wat is nu am Freitag???
Ich kann ab 15:00 Uhr, Oberwerth
Können auch 16:000 Uhr los
*Also wat nu???*


----------



## bebo2403 (8. September 2010)

Hätte Freitag Zeit und Lust! Muss aber um 21:00 Uhr in Lahnstein sein zur Lampenrunde!


----------



## Basica (8. September 2010)

Freitag passt, wir treffen uns um 9:00 Uhr Davos Dorf an der Liftstation!


----------



## bebo2403 (8. September 2010)

Ah, zum großen Torque-Gayzone-Treffen!
Dann besorgt es euch mal richtig!


----------



## >Helge< (9. September 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Hätte Freitag Zeit und Lust! Muss aber um 21:00 Uhr in Lahnstein sein zur Lampenrunde!



Was steht denn an?


----------



## SteFun76 (9. September 2010)

Moin Moin,

wie sieht es den erstmal mit der heutigen DO-Runde aus???

Ich wollte so gegen 17.00 Uhr mit Bebo starten.....
Auf´m Fischer müssten noch ein paar Anlieger eingefahren werden

CU in the Wood
SteFun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (9. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich kann ab 15:00 Uhr, Oberwerth



Bin dabei, 15.00 sollte passen.


----------



## darki353 (9. September 2010)

@T!ll:
Würde gerne mal wieder in Lahnstein den B1 fahren.
Wenn, dann aber frühestens Freitag Nachmittag.


----------



## T!ll (9. September 2010)

Hört sich gut an, weiß garnicht ob ich den B1 schon kenne 
Also dann Freitag 15.00?

@SteFun: Wo trefft ihr euch denn?


----------



## SteFun76 (9. September 2010)

An der Laubach.... das ist die Auffahrt zum Stadtwald. Wo der weißgrüne Nuttenbus immer steht..
 Bis später


----------



## T!ll (9. September 2010)

Ich komme dann dahin


----------



## SteFun76 (9. September 2010)

In KO City geht gerade die Welt unter.....
Bei dem Regen fahre ich gleich nicht...
Hoffe es handelt sich nur um eine klein Regenwolke


----------



## T!ll (9. September 2010)

Wenn es so weiter geht fahre ich auch nicht, blöder Regen


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2010)

Wie jetzt?
Freitag B1 fahren?
Muss ich wissen, wohne ja dort in der Nähe


----------



## T!ll (9. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Freitag B1 fahren?
> Muss ich wissen, wohne ja dort in der Nähe



Ja würde ich vroschlagen, wo treffen wir uns dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2010)

Ich bin dann oben bei der Grillhütte wo der B1 den Hauptweg schneidet. (Den Weg zur Ruppertsklamm)
Wann seit ihr dort?


----------



## T!ll (9. September 2010)

Ich kenne mich in der Ecke leider garnicht aus, hast du nen einfacher zu findenden Treffpunkt im Angebot? Oder kommt man da leicht hin?


----------



## Single-Trail (9. September 2010)

wäre gleich bei ner Standardrunde im Stadtwald vertreten... noch jemand? es scheint aufzuklaren


----------



## darki353 (9. September 2010)

@ T!ll: Wir können uns ja am Mercure-Hotel treffen. Ich bin da zwar schon länger nicht mehr hoch, aber wir werdens schon finden.

@ Rockyrider: wo meinst du? ich kenne mich da mit den Namen nicht so aus. Wir werden dann von ganz oben, also von dem Bundeswehr-Gelände aus fahren.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (9. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, weiß garnicht ob ich den B1 schon kenne




den kennst du das ist der nachdem serpentinenstück von der schmittenhöhe aus nach lahnstein runter (braubachrunde)


----------



## T!ll (9. September 2010)

Achso, danke dir  Wusste nicht dass der B1 heisst.
Den finde ich auch denke ich ;-)

@darki: Das Mercure in der Nähe der Pfaffendorfer Brücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (9. September 2010)

Wetter hat gehalten


----------



## >Helge< (9. September 2010)

Wie jetzt? Seit ihr doch gefahren?

Wenn ja, doof, hätte mich gerne drangehängt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. September 2010)

Ja kommen wir für heute mal zu Potte?

Wer ist gegen 15- 16 Uhr dabei?
Lahnstein oder Stadtwald, egal.


----------



## bebo2403 (10. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja kommen wir für heute mal zu Potte?


Falls ja, dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## T!ll (10. September 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich auch. Brauchen nur noch einen Treffpunkt, aber dazu hab ich dir (rocky) schon ne Mail geschickt.


----------



## T!ll (10. September 2010)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. September 2010)

Ich schlage vor, dass wir aus gegebenem Anlass nochmal in durch den Stadtwald stolpern.
15 Uhr vor der Halle Oberwerth


----------



## SteFun76 (10. September 2010)

jo, geht klar.... 15.00 Uhr an der Laubach.. für ne Stadtwaldrunde mit Ortsbegehung bzw. Besichtigung....

CU in the Wood
 SteFun


----------



## darki353 (10. September 2010)

15:00 ist zu früh, ich hab ja noch ne halbe Stunde Anfahrt.
Ich wär für 16:00 am Stadion. Dann B1.

EDIT: Stadtwald kommt mir echt zum Hals raus. Mal was neues fahren.


----------



## SteFun76 (10. September 2010)

Ich kann später leider nicht mehr.... Stadtwald ist heut ein muss. 
Vieleicht gibt es ja dann zwei Gruppen. B1 und Stadtwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (10. September 2010)

Ich werde mit in den Stadtwald kommen, aber Sonntag gehts mal wieder woanders hin!


----------



## darki353 (10. September 2010)

Aha...gibts da was neues? Oder warum so eilig?

EDIT: Wo solls denn genau hin?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (10. September 2010)

Watt? Biken? Bin ich dabei!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. September 2010)

Also:
*Ich bin 15 Uhr am Oberwerth, kurz danach am Nuttenbus*


----------



## T!ll (10. September 2010)

Werde den Nuttenbus ansteuern.


----------



## T!ll (10. September 2010)

Was geht denn am Sonntag? Brook bist du mal wieder am Start?


----------



## Antilles (10. September 2010)

ich würde echt sau gerne mit... muss nur gucken ob ichs zeitlich geregelt bekomme...


----------



## Dennis_KO (11. September 2010)

.


----------



## darki353 (11. September 2010)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. September 2010)

wo ist das Holz weg gekommen?


----------



## AktionsAndi (12. September 2010)

> wo ist das Holz weg gekommen?



... der jenige wird es schon wissen!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2010)

habe gestern ein neues Bauwerk gefunden.
Falls es von dir ist, danke!


----------



## >Helge< (12. September 2010)

Tja........hat sich ja einiges getan! Von mir auch ein Danke!


----------



## Single-Trail (12. September 2010)

Geht heute was?


----------



## >Helge< (12. September 2010)

Hi Martin, sind leider gerade vor ´ner Stunde wieder hier angekommen! 

Beim nächsten Mal gebe ich Bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis_KO (13. September 2010)

Grüß Gott,

hat von euch heute einer Lust ne Runde im Stadtwald zu drehen 
Vormittag - Mittag - Nachmittag - Früher Abend (jedoch ohne Lampe !!!)
Mir schnuppe wann genau nur hell sollte es auf dem Heimweg sein 

Sers
Dennis


----------



## T!ll (13. September 2010)

Hi Dennis,

ich wollte so gegen 13 Uhr auf eine kleine Runde starten, allerdings nicht in den Stadtwald, eher B1 oder so. Wie siehts aus?

Till


----------



## darki353 (13. September 2010)

Schön, endlich mal woanders hin. Nur heut kann ich um 13:00 nicht.


----------



## T!ll (13. September 2010)

Die Woche hat ja gerade mal angefangen ;-) Muss später noch weg, deshalb will ich so früh starten.


----------



## darki353 (13. September 2010)

Kein Ding.


----------



## Dennis_KO (13. September 2010)

Sorry wollte schon ein bisschen durch den Wald ! Das du auch schon so Busy bist ist ja unglaublich !


----------



## T!ll (13. September 2010)

Ja so ist das  

Komm schon, lass mal was anderes fahren


----------



## Antilles (13. September 2010)

Morgen????
besser früher als später... muss um 4 wieder daheim sein!

Niemand?


----------



## Tinchen12 (14. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich ziehe am kommenden Wochenende nach Koblenz und wollte einmal fragen, ob man sich hier einmal jemandem anschließen kann um die Gegen ein wenig kennen zu lernen.
Gruß, 
Tinchen


----------



## timothekid (14. September 2010)

ich hab ständig zeit^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2010)

wenn was geht, erfährst du es hier.
anschließen ist sicher kein problem


----------



## T!ll (14. September 2010)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> ...wollte einmal fragen, ob man sich hier einmal jemandem anschließen kann um die Gegen ein wenig kennen zu lernen.



Hier steht meistens kurze Zeit vorher, wann&wo was gestartet wird

Also immer mal reinschauen und dann einfach mitkommen wenns passt


----------



## Tinchen12 (14. September 2010)

Dann werde ich den Thread mal im Auge behalten


----------



## Killerzwelch (15. September 2010)

Sers Jungs,

heute könnte das Wetter passen. Ist wer für ne kleine, langsame Runde zu haben? Evtl sogar im bangbus?

Gruß


----------



## SteFun76 (15. September 2010)

Bin am Start....
call me.
Cu


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. September 2010)

bangbus wäre geil.
leider bike defekt

vielleicht am freitag bangen?


----------



## Killerzwelch (15. September 2010)

@rr: ich hatte dich doch gebeten diese Anfragen per pn zu stellen und nicht in der Öffentlichkeit. 
Grundsätzlich wäre der Freitag aber möglich, wenns Wetter halbwegs passt.


----------



## T!ll (15. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> leider bike defekt



Was haste denn kaputt gemacht?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. September 2010)

Hinterradachse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (17. September 2010)

Planänderung:

10Uhr treffen in Obernhof.


----------



## Brook (17. September 2010)

Samstag 9.oo Uhr 
Bahnhof
mit dem Zug etwas die Mosel runter um dann dort die Trails zu rocken

Wie immer gibbet morgens erst einmal ein gemeinsames nettes Frückstück - Zug würde um 9.4o Uhr fahren ... wer also länger schlafen will 

JEDER/JEDE Freerider/in ist herzlichst eingeladen!


----------



## T!ll (18. September 2010)

Heute beim Zugticket ohne Aufpreis dabei gewesen: unbegrenzt shutteln an die schönsten Spots die die Mosel zu bieten hat


----------



## Brook (19. September 2010)

Der Shutteldienst war wirklich DER HAMMER, bei knapp 7 Euro kann man da wirklich mal überhaupt gar nichts sagen! Also ich mag den deutsche Bahn jetzt schon


----------



## >Helge< (19. September 2010)

Hey Till, das sieht ja mal entspannt aus, cooler Service!


----------



## Antilles (19. September 2010)

warum war ich nicht dabei????
wie geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (19. September 2010)

Lass das nàchste mal mitfahren Jo


----------



## darki353 (19. September 2010)

Seit wann gibts das denn? Ist das nur zu bestimmten Terminen?


----------



## Antilles (19. September 2010)

gerne aber nächste woche ist kirmes in rübenach...
da  bin ich froh wenn ich mein fahrrad noch erkenne:-D


----------



## Sonnesteiber (19. September 2010)

Achja,werde auch da sein,und versuchen dich zu erkennen


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Heute beim Zugticket ohne Aufpreis dabei gewesen: unbegrenzt shutteln an die schönsten Spots die die Mosel zu bieten hat



*Hey, der Anhänger wirkt sehr erregend!!!!
Wer würde das kommenden Samstag, 25.09.2010 wiederholen?
Morgens los, vielleicht 2x shutteln?
*


----------



## T!ll (19. September 2010)

War nur ein kleiner Scherz mit dem Anhänger, wäre ja zu schön gewesen 

Aber Samstag fahren klingt gut!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2010)

Ja, aber mit dem shuttel!
muss man sich anmelden?
wie klappt das?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (19. September 2010)

wenn wir shutteln brauch ich ja nich mal ne krubel zu kaufen,es würde reichen wenn der fuchsi mich anschiebt,saubere idee....aber ich denke ich werde kommen wenn alles klappt


----------



## T!ll (19. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung ob die einen auch Berge hochshutteln, das ist eher für die Trekkingradfahrer gedacht, um die an der Mosel herumzufahren. Und für richtige Bikes ist der Hänger wohl auch nicht gemacht.
Samstag kann ich aber erst spät, ca. 15Uhr.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (20. September 2010)

dann könnten wir ja vllt ne gemütliche runde fahren.und dann nach rübenach auf die kirmes(natürlich vorher duschen)...was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (21. September 2010)

1700 ist kampf kette...
also nicht zu lange radeln:-D


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. September 2010)

Ich kann nicht mit,aus schulischen gründen Kriege ich meine Parts nicht ausgehändigt...

Weiß einer wann die Werkstatt von Canyon wieder auf macht und das Lager umgebaut ist?

@antilles:immoment hab ich nicht mal eine Kette drauf,ja 
mal sehen welche mannschaft ich dies mal muss...danach kirmes?

Kommt jmd mit auf die kirmes?


----------



## darki353 (22. September 2010)

Wie funktioniert das denn mit dem Anhänger? Muss man das anmelden?


----------



## Brook (22. September 2010)

DAS kann ich jedem aus Koblenz nur empehlen:

http://www.eoft.eu/tickets/details/event-apollo-kino-2010-11-01_20-00/


----------



## Sonnesteiber (22. September 2010)

Brook und ich hatte heute eine geniale Idee zum Stichwort Anhänger...Infos wird's auf der nächsten Tour geben von einem von uns beiden


----------



## MannohnePlan (22. September 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> DAS kann ich jedem aus Koblenz nur empehlen:
> 
> http://www.eoft.eu/tickets/details/event-apollo-kino-2010-11-01_20-00/




Werden doch eh wieder nur Ausschnitte gezeigt 

Sonst würd ich mir das allein für Follow me auf der großen Leinwand schon antun.


----------



## darki353 (23. September 2010)

Aber so wie ich die kenne werden nur Ausschnitte gezeigt, oder?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (23. September 2010)

ja schon,aber es ist doch auch mal interessant mal andere "extrem"sportarten zu gucken


----------



## Antilles (23. September 2010)

@darki der anhänger wa ein witz!
@sonnesteiber/brook
bin ich mal gespannt... kann vllt auch fahren...
wenn papa mir das große auto gibt:-D
mit dem kleinen hats nicht soviel sinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. September 2010)

Servus!
komme aus Idstein und wollte evtl in einer Woche am Sonntag mit meinem Enduro rund um Koblenz/Mosel fahren.
Gibts da ne schöne Tour mit möglichst viel schönen Trails?
darf auch gerne knifflig sein.am liebsten Spitzkehren 
In meiner Signatur sind 2 Videos die eig am besten zeigen was ich so fahre.
Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat oder evtl sogar Zeit wäre das äußerst praktisch 

Danke


----------



## >Helge< (25. September 2010)

Man oh man, wir waren vorgestern in Boppard im Park und ich bin echt frustiert!

Die Jungs haben ja inzwischen echt alles nur noch auf ihre Bedürfnisse ausgebaut.....nach dem Motto: "Go Big or go Home"!

Ist echt schade dass für den Ottonormalbiker keine Alternativen Lines beibehalten wurden! 

Für mich ist der Park eigentlich gestorben!


----------



## T!ll (25. September 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Ist echt schade dass für den Ottonormalbiker keine Alternativen Lines beibehalten wurden!



Meine Meinung, wer springen und solche Sachen lernen will, hat in Boppard Pech gehabt. Entweder man kann da alles fahren, oder garnichts, es fehlen ein paar kleinere Drops beispielweise zumüben. 
Aber ich fahr eh lieber die Trails

Achja, weißt du wie lange der Park noch offen ist?


----------



## >Helge< (25. September 2010)

Hi Till,



> Der Bikepark ist vom 1. April bis einschließlich 31. Oktober täglich "geöffnet".


----------



## T!ll (25. September 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (25. September 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Die Jungs haben ja inzwischen echt alles nur noch auf ihre Bedürfnisse ausgebaut.....nach dem Motto: "Go Big or go Home"!



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (25. September 2010)

Der Amir brauch halt was zum trainieren, ist ja logo dass der Park oder besser die Sprünge wachsen müssen


----------



## >Helge< (25. September 2010)

Da habe ich ja auch Verständnis für...aber man sollte doch nicht den Rest der Besucher aus den Augen verlieren!
Es sind keine vernünftigen Möglichkeiten da die Lines zu umfahren, man muss ständig kreuzen und dann geht der "Flow" so ziemlich verloren!


----------



## T!ll (25. September 2010)

Ja ein paar vernünftige Lines neben den dicken Sachen wären cool und schon hätte man ne menge an Flow dazugewonnen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. September 2010)

Boppard ist zwischenzeitlich "überbaut", no flow.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (25. September 2010)

Bis auf den Corner-Sprung nach der Straße ist größentechnisch eigentlich alles so geblieben wie es war, nur überarbeitet worden...und vorbei fahren könnt ihr auch überall noch.
Die zusätzlichen Wellen im oberen Teil finde ich persönlich auch unnötig, wenn es das ist was ihr mit "weniger Flow" meint...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (26. September 2010)

Ich finde auch das der "Trail" zugestellt ist mit sprüngen so das man kaum zum fahren kommt


----------



## Bad_Brain (28. September 2010)

Jemand lust auf Kö-Bacher? Dann 15:30 - 15:45 an der Fh in Oberwerth.


----------



## SteFun76 (28. September 2010)

15.45 ist ein wenig früh für das arbeitende Volk. 17.00 Uhr wäre mir lieber...

CU in the wood´s bzw was noch da ist....
SteFun


----------



## Sonnesteiber (30. September 2010)

was ist mit der donnerstagabendrunde?sollen wir heute radeln oder lieber doch nicht?
schnelles ründchen ist doch drin,ist ja gutes wetter


----------



## Brook (1. Oktober 2010)

*TERMIN*

JEDER kann kommen / darf mitfahren 

*SAMSTAG 02.10
Bahnhof
Zeit: 9.oo Uhr*

Starten würden wir jedoch wohl eher wieder gegen 10.oo Uhr ... vorher ist wieder das obligatorische Frühstück angesagt 

Denkbare Ziele wären: Rheinsteig, Trails an der Mosel, Boppard (vielleicht sogar per Zug) ... ist sicher jedoch alles verhandelbar und lässt sich leicht vor Ort entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (1. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## T!ll (1. Oktober 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## Antilles (1. Oktober 2010)

kann leider nicht! muss auf nen wettkampf...


----------



## T!ll (2. Oktober 2010)

*Biken am Sonntag, 03.10.*

_Wann?_ 10.00 Uhr
_Wo?_ Parkplatz Remstecken
_Wohin?_ Boppard, Bikepark und Trails

Jeder ist eingeladen mitzukommen


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (2. Oktober 2010)

Hihi

Macht wer von Euch demnächst wieder einen Nightride am Wochenende??

Oben im Stadtwald, auf den Höhen, nicht runter zum Rhein oder Mosel??

Junior-Race


----------



## nightmonkey (3. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

war seit langem mal wieder auf den Koblenzer Trails unterwegs, nur hat sich einiges geändert...


Ecki-line platt und Berichte über Förster die Wegzoll von 35 verlangen???

Was ist dran an solchen Geschichten???

Greetz


----------



## MannohnePlan (3. Oktober 2010)

Ecki Line wieder aufbauen und dann drÃ¼ck ich dem FÃ¶rster auch 35â¬ fÃ¼rs shuttlen ab


----------



## Antilles (4. Oktober 2010)

ernsthaft?
die haben alles eingeebnet?


----------



## nedschneebly (4. Oktober 2010)

......................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (6. Oktober 2010)

Hat morgen Vormittag jemand Lust chillig nach Boppard zu kurbeln, ein paar Abfahrten / Sektionstraining im Bikepark zu absolvieren ... und wieder zurück??

Wetter soll super werden ;-)


----------



## T!ll (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich! Muss aber spätestens um 11 wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Brook (6. Oktober 2010)

Till und ich starten morgen um ca. 8.oo Uhr "ausnahmsweise" mit dem Zug nach Boppard, wer ebenfalls Zeit hat - um 7.3o Uhr gibt es im Bahnhof Frühstück ...


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (7. Oktober 2010)

nightmonkey schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> war seit langem mal wieder auf den Koblenzer Trails unterwegs, nur hat sich einiges geändert...



Und weiter geht's! Die Köba ist auch dem Erdboden gleich gemacht worden...! Ist jetzt unfahrbar und irreparabel zerstört worden.
Die "Beschützer des Waldes" haben ganze Arbeit geleistet und ca. 10 gesunde Bäume ins Steilstück gefällt...!!!

Koblenz - Die Stadt zum Bleiben! Ganz bestimmt nicht!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2010)

Du kennst doch die verantwortlichen Biker im Nachbarforum, die Förster und Co in den Wald zur Ortsbesichtigung geführt haben.

Das Februar 2010 und du wolltest doch mit anpacken?
Und KayHawei?

Was ist nu?
Die Behörden habt ihr unter Zugzwang gesetzt, sonst NIX!


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (7. Oktober 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du kennst doch die verantwortlichen Biker im Nachbarforum, die Förster und Co in den Wald zur Ortsbesichtigung geführt haben.
> 
> Das Februar 2010 und du wolltest doch mit anpacken?
> Und KayHawei?
> ...



Ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen, denn Du bist leider fehlinformiert und solltest Dir andere Informationsquellen suchen. Weder kenne ich diese Leute noch war ich bei irgendwelchen Besichtigungen anwesend.
Und auch besgtem KaiHawaii bin ich nicht zur Hand gegangen.
Aber Hauptsache mal was ins Forum geschrieben. So kenn' ich die Koblenzer! Toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2010)

http://www.ride-downhill.com/showthread.php?tid=743&page=4&highlight=bikepark+koblenz


----------



## timothekid (7. Oktober 2010)

er hat sich angeboten.
aber hat nicht geholfen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2010)

timothekid schrieb:


> er hat sich angeboten.
> aber hat nicht geholfen.



Hatte auch nix anderes erwartet.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (7. Oktober 2010)

Entschuldige, beim sinnfreien Laub-weg-rechen hatte ich damals leider keine Zeit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2010)

ich erninnere mich, du warst biken.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (7. Oktober 2010)

hast Du Dir gut gemerkt.


----------



## T!ll (7. Oktober 2010)

Leute, das ist genau das was wir nicht brauchen.

Wenn sich hier gegenseitig beschuldigt wird und jeder nur über den anderen herzieht, das bringt am Ende niemanden weiter.
Gerade jetzt müssen wir entweder alle an einem Strang ziehen, oder man hält sich komplett raus aus der Sache.

Der Förster ist ja auch nicht doof, die Bauwerke hätte er früher oder später auch von selbst gefunden, wenn er's nicht vorher schon kannte.

Dafür jetzt "Schuldige" zu suchen finde ich absolut sinnfrei.
Kommt lieber gleich zum Treffen


----------



## >Helge< (7. Oktober 2010)

EINEN Schuldigen gibt es sowieso nicht! 

Jeder der auf den Trails gebaut, sie anderen gezeigt, den neuen "Bikepark" in´s Leben gerufen oder sie auch nur gefahren ist hat mit Schuld!

Ich denke da können wir uns alle auch an die eigene Nase packen!


----------



## Antilles (7. Oktober 2010)

jap schuldig sind wir alle samt, inkl. dem förster:-D
aber darum sollte es hier auch eigendlich nicht gehen...
wie wollen wir mit der situation umgehen?
ist für mich wesendlich interessanter!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (7. Oktober 2010)

ich kenn da jmd der ganz fest der Meinung ist das es einen Schuldigen gibt 
ich finde es eig schon bisschen lächerlich das,dass schuldzuweisungsspiel so bevorzugt wird,es wäre sinnvoller was dagegen zu tun und damit meine ich nicht im jugendbüro rumzupöbeln und irgendwelche "Drohungen" zu vollführen,was uns nur mehr in die ******* reitet.
ich unterstütze sehr die idee von Till und brook(jeder weiß denke ich was ich meine)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nedschneebly (7. Oktober 2010)

..........................


----------



## Single-Trail (7. Oktober 2010)

nedschneebly schrieb:


> neue saison..neue line!würd ich mal sagen..stadtwald ist gross



Ab sofort Baustop würde ich mal sagen


----------



## nedschneebly (7. Oktober 2010)

...............................


----------



## stasi (8. Oktober 2010)

devot ist out


----------



## Antilles (8. Oktober 2010)

@kette der erste und der letzte satz hätten gereicht...
@ne ogott was für ein name...:
ich denke es wäre doch mal ein toller versuch über die legalen wege einen trail zu bauen!
also könnten alle die wirklich lust haben es zu versuchen mal nachzudenken und argumente zu sammeln...
damit wir wirklich ne chance ham!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (8. Oktober 2010)

@antilles:ne es hätte nicht gereicht,nicht das noch jmd auf so eine Idee kommt.
Aber der zweite Vorschlag hört sich sinnvoll an,doch das sind ja meistens forstraßen wo der Förster mit seinem dicken Auto her fährt und Krach machen muss


----------



## >Helge< (8. Oktober 2010)

1. Denkt nicht das die entsprechenden Personen hier nicht mitlesen, das ist ein öffentliches Forum!

2. Ich denke das nebenbei auch die BuGa  eine Rolle spielt...schöne Stadt, schöner Wald!


----------



## ceata (8. Oktober 2010)

zu nem schönen wald gehören auch schöne junge knackige biker


----------



## >Helge< (8. Oktober 2010)

ceata schrieb:


> zu nem schönen wald gehören auch schöne junge knackige biker



...Du hast evtl. schon mal nachgesehen wie alt ich bin!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MannohnePlan (8. Oktober 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> ...Du hast evtl. schon mal nachgesehen wie alt ich bin!?!


Alte knackige Biker sind doch auch wichtig


----------



## >Helge< (8. Oktober 2010)

Word! :d


----------



## ceata (8. Oktober 2010)

ach quatsch mein lieber .. wer mtb fährt ist immer jung und knackig . Wenn auch nicht immer physich


----------



## T!ll (9. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand Lust am Montag Nachmittag bzw. Abend eine Runde zu fahren???
Werde auf jeden Fall fahren


----------



## Brook (9. Oktober 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Montag Nachmittag bzw. Abend eine Runde zu fahren???
> Werde auf jeden Fall fahren



Am Montag wäre ich wohl dabei. Nur, wer hat Lust am Sonntag schon eine Runde zu drehen ... vielleicht sogar einmal nach Mühlheim-Kärlich ein paar Stündchen in den Dirtpark und die Strecken vor Ort absurfen?? 

Natürlich wieder mit passenden Kaffeestops


----------



## T!ll (10. Oktober 2010)

Okay morgen wäre ich ab 14.00 startklar, wann passt's denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich erinnere noch einmal dran ... würde mich freuen dort alle bekannten Gesichter wiederzusehen!

Also "*FEUER FREI*", nach Mühlheim und die *letzten Karten kaufen *... können dann ja kurz vorher noch mal verabreden wo man sich VORHER treffen könnte und wo es sich DANACH noch gemütlich ein Bier trinken lässt 

http://www.eoft.eu/tickets/details/event-apollo-kino-2010-11-01_20-00/

Kann das Filmfestival wirklich nur herzlichst empfehlen ...


----------



## AktionsAndi (14. Oktober 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du kennst doch die verantwortlichen Biker im Nachbarforum, die Förster und Co in den Wald zur Ortsbesichtigung geführt haben.
> 
> Das Februar 2010 und du wolltest doch mit anpacken?
> Und KayHawei?
> ...




Über den Waschweiberverein hier kann man echt nur noch LACHEN! Ich hoffe wir laufen uns in nächster Zeit nicht über den weg. Einer fällt dem anderen ins Wort und lässt keine Möglichkeit aus den anderen in die Pfanne zu Hauen. Dann nennt ihr auch noch falsche Namen, von wem das Holz war weisst du doch ganz genau oder nicht?! Wenn du was zu sagen hast dann sprich auch meinen Namen aus und setzt nicht irgendwelche Gerüchte in die Welt über Leute die dann den Kopf hinhalten müssen. Einzig und allein die LEGALE FREERIDESTRECKE für die ganz harten unter uns hat die Behörden in den Wald gelockt. Sonst niemand! Aber selbst wenn, wenigstens haben die Jungs was versucht und beschweren sich nicht nur im nachhinein.

So wie ich das hier sehe, gibt es in Koblenz vielleicht 2-3 BIKER die sich auch so nennen können. Der Rest kann einfach nur große Reden aus dem Ärmel schütteln und andere sogenannte 'Kollegen' durch den Dreck ziehen. Ich bin mal gespannt wie groß die Klappe ist wenn wir uns bei ner Runde im Wald treffen.



Kussi


----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. Oktober 2010)

Sauber

aber heute Abend gegen halb 6 wo viele Feierabend haben wird es eh zerissen


----------



## timothekid (14. Oktober 2010)

um auf dem nieveau auch mal was ab zu lassen:
ich hab grad mächtig einen fahren lassen...wie das stinkt.
ich muss sagen ich guck nur noch hier rein weil ja die chance besteht
das sich jemand zum prügeln verabredet
am besten alle mal auf den ´´ich kenne nicht mehr´´ button klicken und
schön entspannt von vorne anfangen.


----------



## T!ll (15. Oktober 2010)

Ist jetzt mal langsam Ruhe mit dem Kindergarten hier?

Um das Forum mal wieder für das zu nutzen, wofür es eigentlich da ist:
Was geht denn so am Wochenende?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (15. Oktober 2010)

also nächste Woche bin ich in Bad Wildbad im Bikepark ne ganze woch vllt will ja jmd vorbei kommen
@T!ll:winterberg war geil


----------



## de flö (15. Oktober 2010)

@ T!ll

wollt mim Kumpel evtl. je nach Wetter am So. ma rüber auf die andere Seite


----------



## T!ll (15. Oktober 2010)

Das klingt gut, wann wollt ihr denn starten?

kevin: alles heil geblieben?


----------



## de flö (15. Oktober 2010)

noch keinen genauen Plan... 

der Kerl ist aktuell noch in den Vogesen und erst morgen wieder in Ko...
denke aber, da die Regel, vormittags/mittagszeit ... 

schick ma ne PN mit deiner Nummer, hammer letzes mal verraifft auszutauschen... meld mich bei dir morgen wenn ich genaueres weiss 

Greetz de Flö


----------



## Antilles (15. Oktober 2010)

ich wäre sonntag auch dabei!
wenn ihr auf mich warten könnt... hab jetzt schon 5 wochen keinen trail mehr gesehen:-D
muss unbedingt mal wieder los!
vllt will mein bruder ja auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (15. Oktober 2010)

Cool also Sonntag geht auf jeden Fall was, schreibe es noch rechtzeitig rein wann&wo


----------



## >Helge< (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn´s von der Zeit her passt bin ich evtl. auch dabei!


----------



## Antilles (16. Oktober 2010)

verdammt... mir ist grad was dazwischen gekommen...
wird wohl doch eher nächste woche!
:'-(


----------



## T!ll (16. Oktober 2010)

Jaja mal wieder in der Stadt gewesen?


----------



## Antilles (16. Oktober 2010)

ne grade vom kampf gekommen:-D
#aber ich muss morgen mittag in bingen sein...
hatte da ein treffen vergessen.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (17. Oktober 2010)

Shake on you
wenn nächsten Sonntag was geht bin ich denke ich dabei,was ist mit dem h-Pfad,bin den lang nicht mehr runtergefallen


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Oktober 2010)

Tach auch!

Falls Ihr Euch hier irgendwann zusammenraufen solltet und Unterstützung bei ner legalen Strecke braucht, stehen wir (DIMB) Euch gerne hilfreich zur Seite. 

Bissl Efahrung haben wir ja damit und bauen bzw. helfen beispielsweise schon hier in der Region (z.B.: Stromberg bauen wir derzeit legalen Flowtrail & DH / Darmstädter Rinne sind wir mit Mitgliedsverein WOFFM mitten im Genehmigungsprozeß / Feldberg-DH-Planung läuft / Niederheimbach sind wir in der Planung / Wiesbaden kämpfen wir noch gemeinsam mit Gravity Pilots mit der Politik usw usw).

Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: wenn Ihr was macht und Hilfe braucht, einfach melden. kleinjohann et dimb.de 

Maat et joot!


----------



## Basica (18. Oktober 2010)

Voll lieb gemeint aber bitte steck Deine Tatkraft in Projekte weit ab von Koblenz! Nochmal Danke für Dein Angebot!


----------



## T!ll (18. Oktober 2010)

Schön dass sich jemand bereit erklärt, auch wirklich zu helfen  
Denke mal wir treffen uns nochmal zur Besprechung und schauen dann weiter.

Basica, das hilft niemandem hier weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de flö (19. Oktober 2010)

Schließe mich T!ll da an... vielleicht bringt es ja was wenn man die DIMB mit ins Boot holt da deren Erfahrungswerte im Umgang mit der Stadt/Forstamt sicherlich hilfreich sein können.

Wie die Ämter damit umgehen werden steht natürlich in den Sternen zudem ja der "Bikepark"  der eigentlich keiner ist... 

Ich denke wenn man das ganze schon Negativ angeht ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen!

Wenn es konkret werden sollte geb mir bitte bescheid... ist ja auch in meinem Interesse legal im Wald unterwegs zu sein und nicht dauernd denken zu müssen na wo steht der Mautposten.


de Flö


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Oktober 2010)

Net falsch verstehen Leute. Wollen uns weiss Gott nicht aufdrängen. Haben genug Baustellen in Deutschland. Es hätte nur hilfreich sein können, da wir einige ganz nette Kontakte haben...

wie gesagt, wenn Ihr das wollt, meldet Euch einfach. Ansonsten drücken wir Euch die Daumen.

@ Basica: wäre sehr daran interessiert zu erfahren, wie ich Dir auf die Füße getreten habe. Mache den selben Fehler ungern zweimal... Kannst mir dazu auch gerne eine PN schicken, wenns mogst. Wenn net, auch ok.


----------



## Basica (19. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## lukes (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
interesse ist auf jedenfall große da. Habe mir gesten mal das Merkblatt zur Vereinsgruendung und Praesentationsbeispiel-Bingen zu gemühte geführt und denk das wir das schaffen können mit eurer Hilfe! Sehe auch sonst keine chance mehr auf dauer hier einen verünftigen Trail, geschweige denn eine FR/DH Strecke zu haben und zu halten.
Zwei Strecken sind schon platt und die dritte ist woll nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis es sie nicht mehr gibt...
 An alle die kein interesse an einem legalen Track und der Arbeit haben die da hintersteckt, kein Problem für mich, einzig wünsche ich mir wenigstens etwas Respekt gegenüber der Sache ansich.


----------



## MannohnePlan (19. Oktober 2010)

Wo find ich denn was zu dem Präsentationsbeispiel Bingen?
Wäre ganz interessant zu wissen was da so läuft


----------



## Berger Jr. (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,
also erstmal Danke an Präsi für sein Hilfsangebot das find ich super da wir das alleien wohl nicht gebacken bekommen, da jeder seine eigene Suppe kochen will.
Also habe eben auch mit Lukes über das Thema gesprochen und wir wollen uns der Sache jetzt mal annehmen da es sonst wohl keinen gibt.
Werde jetzt auch mal persönlich Kontakt mit Präsi aufnehmen.
Also wer ernsthaftes interesse an einer Strecke hat kann sich ja melden und ich denke wohl das wir das zusammen schaffen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de flö (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

wie ich schon geschrieben habe halte ich es auch für sinnvoll.

Vielleicht könnt ihr uns ja auf dem laufenden halten was die Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Präsi ergeben hat und wie die weitere Planung ausschaut.

Quasi kann ich sagen i bin dabei.

Greetz de Flö


----------



## Antilles (20. Oktober 2010)

jo bin auch dabei!
hatte auch schon vor nem monat an das dimb legalisierungs team geschrieben...
mal sehen was die so meinen :-D


----------



## T!ll (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns nochmal (jeder der daran interessiert ist was zu bewirken) abends in der Stadt und sprechen über das Thema, wie wäre denn Donnerstag (28.10.) um 19.30 Uhr im Circus Maximus?


----------



## MannohnePlan (20. Oktober 2010)

de flö schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie ich schon geschrieben habe halte ich es auch für sinnvoll.
> 
> ...




Bist du gestern Nachmittag die Schlostr runtergekurbelt?
So gegen 18 Uhr?


----------



## de flö (20. Oktober 2010)

yeapp bin ich wohl


----------



## MannohnePlan (20. Oktober 2010)

de flö schrieb:


> yeapp bin ich wohl



Morewood fällt in KO halt auf 

Stand mit nem Kumpel (er auf dem Rad) in Höhe der Sparkasse.


----------



## Berger Jr. (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,
also ich habe heute mit dem Präsi telefoniert und er meinte das wir uns vor allem erst einmal untereinander organisieren sollen und uns einig werden was wir also die Gemeinschaft wollen.
Das geht nur durch ein Treffen und da finde ich Tils vorschlag super nächste Woche Donnerstag dann kann jeder mal seine Meinung/Ideen äußern.
Wichtig ist erstmal das wir uns untereinander einig sind!
Also ich würde mich Til anschließen nächste Woche Donnerstag 19:30!!!!!!


----------



## >Helge< (20. Oktober 2010)

Dabei!


----------



## Foerster-KO (20. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geehrte Fahrradfahrer,

wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist es eine öffentliche Einladung, diese nehme ich gerne an. Bitte teilen Sie mir mit wo die Gaststätte Zirkus Max ist.
Ich vermute sie befindet sich in Koblenz.
Vielen Dank für die Einladung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Berger Jr. (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,
habe eben Foerster-Ko mal ne PN geschrieben hoffe mal das er sich meldet.
Da ich es gut findne würde wenn man sich in ner kleine Gruppe vorab mit Ihm trifft um mal grundsätzlich über das Thema zu sprechen!
Da ich denke das unser erstes großes Treffen wohl noch nicht so organisiert sein wird finde ich es halt eher besser sich vorab mit Ihm in einer kleien Gruppe zu treffen!
Hoffe bin jetzt niemanden auf die Füße getreten aber wollte mal die initiative ergreifen bevor evtl. etwas unpassendes geschrieben wird!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukes (20. Oktober 2010)

...sehr schön Berger, kann man nur hoffen das er sich auf unser Angebot, sich vorab im kleinen Rahmen zu treffen einlässt, wünschenswert ist es zumindest...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2010)

Jungs,

vielleicht solltet ihr die Fäden bei "Helge" zusammen laufen lassen.
Er hat sich als erster bereit erklärt, sich als zentrale Person dafür einzusetzen.
Schreibt ihn einfach an, ich denke er koordiniert dann das Nötige.


----------



## >Helge< (21. Oktober 2010)

Bin auf jeden Fall am Donnerstag auch dabei ...... dann werden wir sehen!


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (21. Oktober 2010)

Foerster-KO schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Fahrradfahrer,
> 
> wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist es eine öffentliche Einladung, diese nehme ich gerne an. Bitte teilen Sie mir mit wo die Gaststätte Zirkus Max ist.
> Ich vermute sie befindet sich in Koblenz.
> ...



 Geile Idee, ich lach' mich kaputt, bevor mir jemand wieder PNs schreibt: Nein, ich bin das nicht!
100 Euro für jeden von euch, wenn nächste Woche Donnerstag ein echter Förster im Circus auftaucht. Und ich lege nochmal 100 drauf, wenn derjenige, der sich mit diesem Fakenamen hier angemeldet und diesen Kokolores gepostet hat, am Donnerstag kommt. Inkl. original Outfit, Hund und Gewehr auf dem Rücken!


----------



## >Helge< (21. Oktober 2010)

Wenn nicht ist das auch ziemlich wurscht weil wir uns so oder so mit ein paar Leuten zusammensetzen wollen um das Ganze mal in Gang zu bringen!


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (21. Oktober 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jungs,
> 
> vielleicht solltet ihr die Fäden bei "Helge" zusammen laufen lassen.
> Er hat sich als erster bereit erklärt, sich als zentrale Person dafür einzusetzen.
> Schreibt ihn einfach an, ich denke er koordiniert dann das Nötige.



Du meinst aber nicht den Helge, der es seit 2 Jahren noch nichtmal mehr zum Biken nach Koblenz schafft, oder???
Nichts gegen Dich Helge, aber ich finde, es gibt hier den ein oder anderen User im Forum (Brook, Till . . .), der einfach mehr Enthusiasmus, Zeit und vor allen Dingen auch Ortsnähe- und kenntnis mit bringt.
Und die Idee bzw. Organisation eines Treffens ist von den beiden schon zweimal versucht worden.
Wer von euch war denn eigentlich damals anwesend???


----------



## >Helge< (21. Oktober 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Du meinst aber nicht den Helge, der es seit 2 Jahren noch nichtmal mehr zum Biken nach Koblenz schafft, oder???



Von wem ist denn bitte diese Information?



SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Dich Helge, aber ich finde, es gibt hier den ein oder anderen User im Forum (Brook, Till . . .), der einfach mehr Enthusiasmus, Zeit und vor allen Dingen auch Ortsnähe- und kenntnis mit bringt.
> Und die Idee bzw. Organisation eines Treffens ist von den beiden schon zweimal versucht worden.
> Wer von euch war denn eigentlich damals anwesend???



Bei dem ersten Treffen hat man das unter sich ausgemacht!

Beim zweiten war ich leider etwas später dran und es war eine halbe/ dreiviertel Stunde danach niemand mehr anzutreffen! 

Und bezüglich meinem Enthusiasmus, wenn Du das so siehst.....dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit! 

...ausserdem weißt Du doch überhaupt nicht was ich vielleicht schon gemacht habe!

MfG,
Helge


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (21. Oktober 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Von wem ist denn bitte diese Information?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt bleib mal im Schlüpfer, das war wirklich nicht böse gemeint. Wollte Dir nichts unterstellen, aber schau in Deinen Posts nach, wie oft Du in letzter Sekunde abgesagt hast, dann fällts Dir vielleicht selber auf. Aber wahrscheinlich kommst Du jede Woche von Neuwied nach Koblenz und postest nichts. Übrigens gibts in Deiner Heimat massig! geile Trails, die Du wahrscheinlich nicht kennst, denn wenn Du sie kennen würdest kämst Du im Leben nicht mehr zum Biken nach Ko-blenz.
Es gibt hier halt diverse Leute, die fast täglich auf dem Roß sitzen und vor allen Dingen auch die Zeit haben, sich richtig zu kümmern und nicht nur rumsprudeln sondern was machen! Dazu gehören Till, Brook, Luca usw., und deswegen sollen diese Leute das auch in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> ...Es gibt hier halt diverse Leute, die fast täglich auf dem Roß sitzen und vor allen Dingen auch die Zeit haben, sich richtig zu kümmern und nicht nur rumsprudeln sondern was machen! Dazu gehören Till, Brook, Luca usw., und deswegen sollen diese Leute das auch in die Hand nehmen.



Du gehörst sicher nicht dazu.
Also lass die Leute in Ruhe und geh biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkYrEaChEr (21. Oktober 2010)

Wie geil, Steilvorlage, Danke.
Ich hatte nämlich vergessen, dass es hier leider auch die Leute gibt, die nur rumnörgeln, sich unnötigerweise über alles und jeden lustig machen, alles besser wissen und fremde Leute angreifen.
Zu dieser Spezies gehörst leider Du. Geh selber biken so lange es noch geht.


----------



## >Helge< (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich geh jetzt nicht weiter darauf ein, das letzte was dieses Forum braucht ist eine weitere, dissende Diskussion, in der einer dem anderen irgendwelche durch Unwissenheit genährte, unsachlichen Sachen nachträgt!

Und auch wenn Du bei anderen meckerst, Du trägst auch Deinen Teil dazu bei! 

Ist auch von mir überhaupt nicht böse gemeint......aber wenn Du solche Aussagen machst musst Du damit rechenen das man sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt (jetzt mal auf mich bezogen)!

....viel Spaß auf den Trails!


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (21. Oktober 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> aber wenn Du solche Aussagen machst musst Du damit rechenen das man sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt (jetzt mal auf mich bezogen)!



Helge, Du kennst mich und wenn ich Dir sage, dass es mir sowas von *******gal ist, was hier irgendjemand über mich denkt und dass mich der ein oder andere hier muscheln kann, weißt Du ja damit umzugehen, oder?


----------



## SteFun76 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Freunde des Bikesports,

werde gleich eine schöne Runde Ecki fahren gehen... 

Hoffe wir sehen uns.
SteFun


----------



## T!ll (21. Oktober 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Bei dem ersten Treffen hat man das unter sich ausgemacht!




Stimmt auch nicht so ganz, war zwar etwas kurzfristig aber im entsprechenden Thread gepostet worden,
aber ich hoffe Versuch Nummer 3 wird erfolgreicher

Ich hoffe sehr dass es nicht wieder nur alles heiße Luft ist was hier gepostet wird, sondern dass langsam mal was passiert.


----------



## Foerster-KO (21. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geehrte Fahrradfahrer,
offensichtlich ist das Interesse an einem Gespräch und einer Begehung der Strecken doch nicht so groß denn bisher habe ich noch keine Anschrift der Gaststätte erhalten. Ehrlich gesagt wundert mich bei diesem flegelhaften Umgang hier nichts mehr. Zum Beispiel Herr Skiracher scheint gar keine Kinderstube genossen zu haben.
Ich habe so genannte private Nachrichten erhalten ohne Namen / Vorstellung des Absenders, auch das halte ich für sehr unpersönlich und wenig dienlich für ein persönliches Gespräch.
Mit Freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceata (21. Oktober 2010)

komm jung das is lächerlich, geh woanders spielen bitte  !


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (22. Oktober 2010)

Habe gestern den neuen Förster in seinem Büro angetroffen. Er war zu einer Stellungnahme bereit, ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass mit diesem Kerl nicht gut Kirschen essen ist und noch mehr Probleme zu erwarten sind.


----------



## MannohnePlan (22. Oktober 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Habe gestern den neuen Förster in seinem Büro angetroffen. Er war zu einer Stellungnahme bereit, ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass mit diesem Kerl nicht gut Kirschen essen ist und noch mehr Probleme zu erwarten sind.


----------



## T!ll (22. Oktober 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Habe gestern den neuen Förster in seinem Büro angetroffen.





Bin grad fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor lachen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (22. Oktober 2010)

nicht besonders lustig 

es ist langsam peinlich was hier vorgeht,da brauch man sich echt nicht wundern wenn hier jeder seine eigene suppe kocht...jeder der eine andere ansicht hat wird direkt angepflaumt,mist wird erzählt,so wird das leider nix.ich werde ab und an mal zu den treffen kommen mal gucken ob dennoch was zustande kommt.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (22. Oktober 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> nicht besonders lustig
> 
> es ist langsam peinlich was hier vorgeht,da brauch man sich echt nicht wundern wenn hier jeder seine eigene suppe kocht...jeder der eine andere ansicht hat wird direkt angepflaumt,mist wird erzählt,so wird das leider nix.ich werde ab und an mal zu den treffen kommen mal gucken ob dennoch was zustande kommt.



Ist ja zum Glück ein öffentliches Forum hier, wo jeder machen kann, was er will. Außerdem ist der Witz erst ab 18, von daher verständlich, dass Du nicht drüber lachen kannst.

P.S.: Weißt Du eigentlich, was peinlich ist? Jemanden Trails zu zeigen, die derjenige selber gebaut hat und damit rumzuprahlen, dass er ihn entdeckt hat...geil war das! Und ab 15 Jahre.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (22. Oktober 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Ist ja zum Glück ein öffentliches Forum hier, wo jeder machen kann, was er will. Außerdem ist der Witz erst ab 18, von daher verständlich, dass Du nicht drüber lachen kannst.
> 
> P.S.: Weißt Du eigentlich, was peinlich ist? Jemanden Trails zu zeigen, die derjenige selber gebaut hat und damit rumzuprahlen, dass er ihn entdeckt hat...geil war das! Und ab 15 Jahre.



ich habe nicht gesagt das du deine beiträge oder so unterlassen sollst,ich habe nur meine meinung vertretenwas ich ja laut deiner schilderung darf.
gut,danke für den hinweis mit der alterseinschränkung,aber schreib sowas das nächste mal doch direkt hin,dann brauch ich es das nächste mal nicht zu gucken.

was soll ich jetzt damit anfangen,das bringt mir nicht,sag doch mal wen du damit meinst,dann kann sich derjenige auch angesprochen fühlen und wir können ihn alle zusammen hassen


----------



## stasi (22. Oktober 2010)

and the oscar goes to


----------



## Antilles (23. Oktober 2010)

bin am donnerstag auch dabei!
komme aber nach weil ich bis 20:00 training hab...
gruß antilles


----------



## MannohnePlan (23. Oktober 2010)

In der Blick aktuell aus Koblenz steht ein kleiner Artikel über Gespräche zw. CDU/JU und Radfahreren.

Jeder der noch was zur Situation der Radfahrer zu melden hat soll sich unter [email protected] melden.
Drehte sich zwar mehr um Radwege, aber macht eurem Ärger ruhig Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (23. Oktober 2010)

*Biken am Sonntag*

Werde am frühen Nachmittag starten und eine kleine Tour fahren, kommt jemand mit? Genaue Zeit hab ich noch nich festgelegt, mal schauen ;-)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Oktober 2010)

Verkaufe ein Torque FR Rahmenset. Falls jemand Interesse hat -> Bikemarkt.


----------



## redpulli (27. Oktober 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Geile Idee, ich lach' mich kaputt, bevor mir jemand wieder PNs schreibt: Nein, ich bin das nicht!
> 100 Euro für jeden von euch, wenn nächste Woche Donnerstag ein echter Förster im Circus auftaucht. Und ich lege nochmal 100 drauf, wenn derjenige, der sich mit diesem Fakenamen hier angemeldet und diesen Kokolores gepostet hat, am Donnerstag kommt. Inkl. original Outfit, Hund und Gewehr auf dem Rücken!



Hallo!
Bekomme ich den die 100 morgen Abend sofort?
Und wenn ich noch andere Biker mit bringe, bekommen die auch 100??

Oder gibt s das Geld erst später wenn du dein Rad verkauft hast??


----------



## ceata (27. Oktober 2010)

du glaubst das wirklich?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Oktober 2010)

wie?
ist das ein scherz?
ich wollte auch die 100,-â¬.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (27. Oktober 2010)

ich Ruf dann mal den förster an,will kohle haben


----------



## T!ll (27. Oktober 2010)

Schon schade, wenn man sich zum Biken verabreden will kommt keine Antwort, aber sobald es darum geht sich entweder gegenseitig runterzumachen oder um irgendeinen anderen Unsinn geht wird wieder gepostet was das Zeug hält.


----------



## Brook (27. Oktober 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Schon schade, wenn man sich zum Biken verabreden will kommt keine Antwort, aber sobald es darum geht sich entweder gegenseitig runterzumachen oder um irgendeinen anderen Unsinn geht wird wieder gepostet was das Zeug hält.



Donnerstag 17.30 Uhr auf der Karthause noch mal Fischerpfad und direkt im Anschluss Strasse Richtung "Circus Maximus" ... freu mich


----------



## T!ll (27. Oktober 2010)

wie gesagt, bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (27. Oktober 2010)

dann kommt ihr ja geschwitzt an  ....muss leider absagen,schreibe freitags arbeit


----------



## >Helge< (27. Oktober 2010)

Bin wie gesagt auch dabei!


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (28. Oktober 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Schon schade, wenn man sich zum Biken verabreden will kommt keine Antwort, aber sobald es darum geht sich entweder gegenseitig runterzumachen oder um irgendeinen anderen Unsinn geht wird wieder gepostet was das Zeug hält.



Till, so ist das hier in Koblenz leider. Aber ich kann Dich beruhigen, das Dummgeschwafel und Sinnfreie-Zeugs-Posten geht erst kurz vor der Rente los. Das ist aber normal, in dem Alter wird man halt nicht nur runzelig und häßlich sondern der ein oder andere auch verbittert und Sport geht eh nur noch mit Einschränkungen.

Übrigens muss ich persönlich heute abend leider passen, muss noch ein Referat für Reli vorbereiten...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. Oktober 2010)

und der idiot beleidigt sich selber


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Oktober 2010)

da habt ihr ja was gemeinsam...


----------



## Nothing85 (28. Oktober 2010)

Bin zur Zeit mal wieder in Koblenz....wer hat denn Morgen Zeit und Lust zum radeln? Hab von 10uhr bis Sonnenuntergang Zeit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (28. Oktober 2010)

War eine gute Aktion heute abend, ich denke das könnte wirklich was werden!


----------



## MannohnePlan (28. Oktober 2010)

>Helge< schrieb:


> War eine gute Aktion heute abend, ich denke das könnte wirklich was werden!



Erzähl doch mal was, ich bin krank und konnte deswegen nicht


----------



## T!ll (29. Oktober 2010)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit mal wieder in Koblenz....wer hat denn Morgen Zeit und Lust zum radeln? Hab von 10uhr bis Sonnenuntergang Zeit.....



Wir starten um 15.00 Uhr am Pretzer


----------



## Sonnesteiber (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die canyoneros da mein Rad fertig kriegen komme ich auch


----------



## Nothing85 (29. Oktober 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Wir starten um 15.00 Uhr am Pretzer



KAnn mir jemand sagen wo das ist! Ich weiß wo Canyon ist und wie ich zum Bahnhof komme


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (29. Oktober 2010)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> KAnn mir jemand sagen wo das ist! Ich weiß wo Canyon ist und wie ich zum Bahnhof komme



Einfach aus dem Bahnhof raus und immer geradeaus die Straße runter, Du überquerst 2 Kreuzungen und bist nach ca. 5 Min. unten am Rhein.
Ich werde übrigens auch kommen.


----------



## Nothing85 (29. Oktober 2010)

....kann man sich nicht am Bahnhof treffen?


----------



## SteFun76 (29. Oktober 2010)

Moin Jungs,

bei dem Wetter werde ich wohl auch am Start sein..

CU in the Wood
SteFun

PS: Wo soll es den hingehen???


----------



## Nothing85 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hab jetzt mal ein wenig gegoogelt....
Also bin ich richtig wenn ich vom Bahnhof aus in die Markenbildchenweg dann in die Januarius-Zick Str. fahre? Wär dann am Rhein....wo ist dann da der Pretzer?


----------



## de flö (29. Oktober 2010)

ist der Biergarten...



Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal ein wenig gegoogelt....
> Also bin ich richtig wenn ich vom Bahnhof aus in die Markenbildchenweg dann in die Januarius-Zick Str. fahre? Wär dann am Rhein....wo ist dann da der Pretzer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ok dann weiß ich wo. Bis 15Uhr....bin dabei!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2010)

heute 15 Uhr pretzer?


----------



## stasi (2. November 2010)

ein hoch auf die unterdrueckung.
mein mitleid sei euch gewiss.


----------



## LifesAGamble (4. November 2010)

habe wasser und berge in der unterhose...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2010)

Wie?
In deine Unterhose geht doch noch was?


----------



## T!ll (8. November 2010)

Im Winterpokal-Team "Koblenzer Trailrider" sind noch Plätze frei ;-)


----------



## Sonnesteiber (8. November 2010)

ich würde dann gerne mitmachen,wenn nix dagegen spricht


----------



## T!ll (17. November 2010)

*staubwegwisch*

Biken am Samstag, jemand dabei??


----------



## SteFun76 (18. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

am 05.12.2010 gibt es prima Gelegenheit, den *Dialog* mit div. Jägern, Förstern und Bediensteten des Forstamtes incl. Forstamtsleiter zu suchen.  In diesem weihnachtlichen und harmonischen Rahmen gibt es sicherlich interessante Gespräche. Ob der Forstamtsleiter weiß, dass da ca. 30 gesunde Bäume auf der "Königsbacher Höhe" OHNE forstwirtschaftliche Nutzung gefällt wurden??

Anbei die Einladung:  siehe Anhang

CU in the Wood
SteFun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkYrEaChEr (18. November 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde,
> 
> am 05.12.2010 gibt es prima Gelegenheit, den *Dialog* mit div. Jägern, Förstern und Bediensteten des Forstamtes incl. Forstamtsleiter zu suchen.  In diesem weihnachtlichen und harmonischen Rahmen gibt es sicherlich interessante Gespräche. Ob der Forstamtsleiter weiß, dass da ca. 30 gesunde Bäume auf der "Königsbacher Höhe" OHNE forstwirtschaftliche Nutzung gefällt wurden??
> 
> ...



Top Idee, diese Veranstaltung mit ein paar Leuten zu stürmen und die Verantwortlichen mit den angesprochenen Fakten zu konfrontieren! Nur zweifel ich an der Umsetzung bzw. wird es an den zu kleinen Eiern der Leute hier im Forum scheitern!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (18. November 2010)

ich wäre gerne dabei
wollte nur anmerken man evtl vorher drüber abstimmt wer hingeht weil wenn 10mann da sitzen kommt es glaube ich nicht so gut.
Wäre ne super Sache wenn man mal was mit den hohen Tieren abklären könnte


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (19. November 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> ich wäre gerne dabei
> wollte nur anmerken man evtl vorher drüber abstimmt wer hingeht weil wenn 10mann da sitzen kommt es glaube ich nicht so gut.
> Wäre ne super Sache wenn man mal was mit den hohen Tieren abklären könnte



Na also. Wer noch?


----------



## T!ll (19. November 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Na also. Wer noch?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2010)

Einen dümmeren Anlass kann man für ein Gespräch nicht wählen!
Glaubt jemand, dass das Forstamt dann dafür Zeit hat?

Im übrigen hangelt ihr euch so von "unten nach oben".
Da wo ihr vorsprecht, werden diese Entscheidungen nicht getroffen.
Ihr macht euch die Probleme selbst!


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (19. November 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Einen dümmeren Anlass kann man für ein Gespräch nicht wählen!
> Glaubt jemand, dass das Forstamt dann dafür Zeit hat?
> 
> Im übrigen hangelt ihr euch so von "unten nach oben".
> ...



Mach doch einfach mal 'nen Deiner Meinung nach konstruktiveren Vorschlag anstatt ewig und immer nur rumzunörgeln! Ich kann es echt nicht mehr hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2010)

Habe ich schon, aber du bekommst nicht alles zu lesen!


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (19. November 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon, aber du bekommst nicht alles zu lesen!



Wenn Du Dein komisches Geschwafel in der "Koblenz Interessengemeinschaft" meinst muss ich Dich leider entäuschen...bekomm' ich doch!


----------



## T!ll (19. November 2010)

Seid lieb zueinander!

Also, wer Bock zum Biken hat is morgen um halb Acht am Bahnhof!


----------



## T!ll (1. Dezember 2010)

Servus,

das Jahr neigt sich ja so langsam dem Ende zu, und da kam mir die Idee, dass wir mit ein paar Leuten eine *Weihnachtstour* machen.
Das Forum hier ist ja leider ein wenig eingeschlafen, vielleicht kann man dem ja ein wenig entgegenwirken 

Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Leute zusammen für ein schönes Ründchen kurz vor den Feiertagen, würde den 19.12. (Sonntag) als Termin vorschlagen. Also eine schöne Tour fahren und am Ende noch irgendwo einen Kaffee trinken, wohin genau kann man ja noch absprechen.
Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Idee!
Wenn es nicht wieder im Morgengrauen losgeht, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2010)

Würde auch mit kommen.
Habe gerade viel um die Ohren.
Kann nur kurzfristig zusanen.

Auf keinen Fall kann ich am WE 17.- 19. Dez!!


----------



## SteFun76 (3. Dezember 2010)

Tolle Idee, hoffentlich liegt dann noch Schnee. 
Das Datum passt auch sehr gut.

Vieleicht kann man aus dem Kaffee danach ja auch ein Mittagessen zwischendrin machen? 

Ich freue mich...

CU in the snowy Wood
SteFun


----------



## T!ll (3. Dezember 2010)

Schön dass sich hier mal wieder was tut 
Alternativ könnte man noch den 12.12. nehmen, passt das besser bzw.genau so gut?

Mittgessen gerne, fragt sich nur wo 
Ich würde sagen 11.00Uhr als Startzeit, ist ja schon fast mittag und leider wirds früh dunkel


----------



## Sonnesteiber (3. Dezember 2010)

der 12. passt mir nicht so ganz,aber der 19. wäre geil...würde kommen....der 23 wäre ja auch noch ne idee


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (3. Dezember 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Schön dass sich hier mal wieder was tut
> Alternativ könnte man noch den 12.12. nehmen, passt das besser bzw.genau so gut?
> 
> Mittgessen gerne, fragt sich nur wo
> Ich würde sagen 11.00Uhr als Startzeit, ist ja schon fast mittag und leider wirds früh dunkel



Bin auch dabei? Wie wäre es mit Boppard? Da gibts zumindest ein paar fahrbare Trails und was gutes zu essen... http://www.zum-muehlchen.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de flö (3. Dezember 2010)

Servus, wär auch wenn am 19.12 dabei... die Woche vorher bin ich verplant...

Boppard klingt doch ganz gut


----------



## T!ll (3. Dezember 2010)

Dann halten wir mal den *19.12.* fest würde ich sagen, und Boppard finde ich auch gut. Da können wir ja die Bimmelbahn nutzen um zu den Trails zu kommen, mit ner Tagesgruppenkarte wirds dann auch nicht zu teuer


----------



## de flö (3. Dezember 2010)

ich hau den Ande ma an der kommt bestimmt auch mit...


----------



## LifesAGamble (6. Dezember 2010)

nochmal zu gestern zum nachlesen:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beinhaus


----------



## Antilles (7. Dezember 2010)

schade da kann ich leider nicht!
aber danach sind ja schon ferien... dann kanns losgehen...


----------



## T!ll (9. Dezember 2010)

Also denn,

*Weihnachtsride am 19.12.*

Treffpunkt: _09.30Uhr Hauptbahnhof_

_Was_ machen? den Zug nach Boppard nehmen und dort die Bimmelbahn nutzen, um zu den Trails zu kommen. Aber durchaus auch mal hochkurbeln (z.B. zum Wolfgang).

Tagesgruppenticket fÃ¼r 5 Personen kostet 20â¬, also 4â¬ pro Person je nach GruppengrÃ¶Ãe.

Und Mittags wird im MÃ¼hlchen eingekehrt ( reservieren???) 
Also, jeder der Lust hat soll kommen


----------



## LifesAGamble (10. Dezember 2010)

schön, und was is mit diesem wochenende?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. Dezember 2010)

da ich in boppard noch nicht viel gefahren bin,lohnt da der fullface?
wenn ja komm isch nämlich noch mit weihnachtsmütze


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2010)

Von der Strecke in Boppard lässt man jetzt die Finger!
Die ist breiweich, den Jungs das Ding kapput fahren ist nicht die feine Art.
Die Strecke ist nicht umsonst gesperrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (11. Dezember 2010)

Ehm, von der Strecke hat ja auch keiner gesprochen.

Fullface? Keine Ahnung, würde die Weihnachtsmütze vorziehen


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß, ich werde mich nicht dazugesellen, mir ist was dazwischen gekommen! Und schon wieder zieht sich meine erste Tour mit der restlichen Koblenzer MTB-Fraktion nach hinten

Hoffe für euch auch besseres Wetter, die Bodenverhältnisse waren huete grauenhaft, das Hinterrad hat in der Ebene nur durchgedreht, egal wie feste oder sachte man reingetreten hat. Ich werde mir morgen genauesten überlegen, ob ich mir das noch ein Mal antuen möchte.


lg


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (13. Dezember 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Von der Strecke in Boppard lässt man jetzt die Finger!
> Die ist breiweich, den Jungs das Ding kapput fahren ist nicht die feine Art.
> Die Strecke ist nicht umsonst gesperrt!



Ach ohne Scheiß? Und wenn wir garnicht vorhatten die Freeride Strecke zu befahren? Aber danke, dass Du uns drauf hingewiesen hast und einmal mehr völlig unnötige ******* gepostet hast!


----------



## MannohnePlan (14. Dezember 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Ach ohne Scheiß? Und wenn wir garnicht vorhatten die Freeride Strecke zu befahren? Aber danke, dass Du uns drauf hingewiesen hast und einmal mehr völlig unnötige ******* gepostet hast!




Wo gibts denn in Boppard ne Freeridestrecke? 

Ich kenn nur den Dirttrail.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (14. Dezember 2010)

Gaaaaaaaanz secret!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (15. Dezember 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Gaaaaaaaanz secret!


hat er nicht ganz unrecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (15. Dezember 2010)




----------



## MannohnePlan (15. Dezember 2010)




----------



## el martn (17. Dezember 2010)

Also Sonntag um 9.30?


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Dezember 2010)

was is mit morgen?
jemand zu einer pre-adventstour-runde zu begeistern?
vielleicht 2-3 stündchen?


----------



## T!ll (17. Dezember 2010)

el martn schrieb:


> Also Sonntag um 9.30?



Ja


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Dezember 2010)

...und ihr wollt echt in der Kälte in Boppard am Bahnhof rumstehen?
Dann werde ich wohl eher nicht dabei sein. Na ja, mal sehen.


----------



## SteFun76 (17. Dezember 2010)

Sitze noch in Vancouver am Flughafen. Mal schauen ob ich rechtzeitig at home bin. Übrigens, habe gestern die A-Line in Whistler gerockt ;-)

@  Bebo  maybe shuttle-day????

CU soon


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Dezember 2010)

shuttle-day


----------



## Sonnesteiber (18. Dezember 2010)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> was is mit morgen?
> jemand zu einer pre-adventstour-runde zu begeistern?
> vielleicht 2-3 stündchen?


 
wäre dafür zu begeistern...wann?


----------



## el martn (18. Dezember 2010)

Ihr wollt am Sonntag ne Ganztagestour in BO fahren, so lange habe ich keine Zeit.
Sorry, ich bin raus..

gruß martn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (18. Dezember 2010)

letzter stand: morgen 09:30 bahnhof? oder doch besser früher?


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. Dezember 2010)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Sitze noch in Vancouver am Flughafen. Mal schauen ob ich rechtzeitig at home bin. Übrigens, habe gestern die A-Line in Whistler gerockt ;-)
> 
> @  Bebo  maybe shuttle-day????
> 
> CU soon



Ach, dann kennst du bestimmt den wayne?!


----------



## T!ll (18. Dezember 2010)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> letzter stand: morgen 09:30 bahnhof? oder doch besser früher?



Bleibt bei 09.30....bis denn


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2010)

wie war es?


----------



## T!ll (20. Dezember 2010)

Traumhaft, frischer Pulverschnee, gutes Essen und beste Gesellschaft


----------



## de flö (20. Dezember 2010)

yeapp dat waret wohl

und erst die heiße Lady in der Gaststätte


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2010)

de flö schrieb:


> ........und erst die heiße Lady in der Gaststätte



Die hat dir sicher mal den Schnee aus der Hose geblasen?


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (20. Dezember 2010)

Das feiste Weib hätte ihm wohl eher mit dem Köchlöffel auf den Dödel gehauen, wenn er nur im Ansatz nach "Schnee aus der Hose blasen" gefragt hätte...


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2010)

dann hätte sie ihm quasi den schnee aus dem dödel geschlagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (20. Dezember 2010)

ach, ich dachte es geht um die miss mühlchen...aber das haben flo und konsorten garnicht mitbekommen!


----------



## T!ll (20. Dezember 2010)

Haha, das war auch gut  Und zum Schluss noch die bösen Blicke im Bahnhof


----------



## de flö (21. Dezember 2010)

ne Miss Mühlchen hab ich leider net mitbekommen...

aber hier ein paar Schnitzel-Miss Zitate: " Hier werden keine Reste gemacht es wird gegesse was uff de Tisch kommt..." und "Jungs seid ihr schon schön uff die Schnauze geflogen" Bestes Zitat von ihr war: Ah du möchtest ein Hohlschnitzel"

PS: wer hatte Panik er müsse zum spülen???

@ rockyrider... ne sorry muss dich enttäuschen...vor der hat echt jeder Angst...


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. Dezember 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> da ich in boppard noch nicht viel gefahren bin,lohnt da der fullface?
> wenn ja komm isch nämlich noch mit weihnachtsmütze




...das war wohl eher die rote laterne 

a propos, wer bekommt denn jetzt noch'n euro von mir?


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (21. Dezember 2010)

Nicht nur einen...bei mir stehst Du mit vieren in der Kreide...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. Dezember 2010)

das hohlschnitzel war legger genau wie das schnittchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (21. Dezember 2010)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Nicht nur einen...bei mir stehst Du mit einem in der Kreide...




sag ich ja, einen euro bekommst auch du natürlich!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (21. Dezember 2010)

Zitat von *SkYrEaChEr* 

 
_Nicht nur einen...bei mir stehst Du mit einem in der Kreide..._



LifesAGamble schrieb:


> sag ich ja, einen euro bekommst auch du natürlich!


----------



## SteFun76 (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Fest Jungs.......




CU in the Wood 2011
SteFun


----------



## T!ll (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten!!


----------



## Basica (25. Dezember 2010)

Wann war bei Dir noch Weihnachtsbaum anschauen geplant?



SteFun76 schrieb:


> Frohes Fest Jungs.......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 200702
> 
> ...


----------



## SteFun76 (25. Dezember 2010)

@ Basica

Machen wir nächstes Jahr.......

Cheers


----------



## Basica (26. Dezember 2010)

Geht klar, da freue ich mich. Pass bitte auf dass noch keine Flecken auf den Augenklappen sind ;-)



SteFun76 schrieb:


> @ Basica
> 
> Machen wir nächstes Jahr.......
> 
> Cheers


----------



## DerWahnsinn (26. Dezember 2010)

Will heute einer noch ne Runde drehen ?!

icq 191766002


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. Dezember 2010)

Oh man, dieser Kerl den ich meine, ist nicht nur das kleinste (ca.1.65?) sondern auch das ärmste Würstchen das hier auf dem Bike unterwegs ist...


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. Januar 2011)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Heute 11:00 am Hauptbahnhof, Ziel unbekannt, Tendenz erkennbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de flö (2. Januar 2011)

sch... ich hock hier uff der Schaffe

und wart ihr in se Wood?


----------



## T!ll (2. Januar 2011)

Ja, in der Schneepampe


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. Januar 2011)

ach er hier...wann kommst du denn mal wieder [email protected]?
die trails waren z.T. überraschend gut zu fahren...hoffen wir ma auf das wetter!


----------



## T!ll (2. Januar 2011)

Habe grade was ganz feines auf t-online.de gelesen:
_Donnerstag klettert das Quecksilber auf bis zu zehn Grad_


----------



## de flö (3. Januar 2011)

echt sch... wär gern mitgeradelt... seit unserem letzten Ritt net mehr uff em Bock gewesen... die 300kg Dominosteine müssen aus dem Körper neutralisiert werden

gute Frage?! wollt evtl. am Samstag je nach Wetta uff de Bock.
Hoffe ma das es dann aufgrund des Tauwetters überhaupt fahrbar wird und net zur ner Schlammschlacht ausartet...

So what, frohes neues Jahr und en schönen Tach


----------



## T!ll (3. Januar 2011)

de flö schrieb:


> wollt evtl. am Samstag je nach Wetta uff de Bock.



Klingt gut, mal das Wetter abwarten.


----------



## de flö (3. Januar 2011)

da hast wohl recht... lass uns Ende der Woch ma quatschen ob, wann und überhaupt...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (3. Januar 2011)

Wäre aaach dabei


----------



## T!ll (3. Januar 2011)

So machen wir's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBBio (3. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend und Hallöle allerseits 

Ich lese schon seit einer Weile mit und habe mich nun doch entschlossen mal in die allgemeine Diskussion einzusteigen. 
Direkt eine wichtige Frage:
Gibt es von euch Koblenzern jemanden der eine Saint Bremsanlage am Bike hat ? Oder auch eine XT und/oder Louise BAT ?
Ich möchte mir in den kommenden Tagen undbedingt ein anderes System zulegen und wenn es jemanden gibt der Lust hat sich zwecks Probefahrt und kennenlernen zu treffen, würde mich das sehr freuen )
Werde mich bei nächster Gelegenheit dann auch mal ausführlicher im Forum vorstellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
BBBio


----------



## Sonnesteiber (5. Januar 2011)

servus und willkommen im forum 
rockyrider fäht glaube ich ne saint


----------



## LifesAGamble (6. Januar 2011)

jetzt is deine gelegenheit da: wir warten alle gespannt auf deine ausführliche vorstellung...


----------



## BBBio (6. Januar 2011)

Aaah, guten Abend 
Der Hausputz und Schreibkram sind endlich fertig und es hat schon wieder jemand an der Uhr gedreht   *bääh*
Heute wirds mir echt zu spät @Lifesagamble, aber morgen ist ja Wochenende *Party* ! 
Vorab Kurzinfo:
Felix....mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen 
19 Jahre alt
Sinzig
Noch nicht so lange in der Mtb-Szene, jedoch hochmotiviert und die Zuversicht letztenendes das passende Hobby/Sportart gefunden zu haben.
1,8nochens groß.
Team 6.0 (mit vielen folgenden Upgrades, schrauben macht Spaß)
uuuund so weiter....ff

@RockyRyder: Hast du dieses We vll. Zeit für ein Stündchen oder so ? Hätte Freitag nachmittag/abend Zeit, Sa vor 9:30   und evtl. Sonntag vormittag bis abend. 

Alles Gute und schönen Abend,
Felix


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2011)

ich denke, am samstagnachmittag fahre ich mal eine runde (oder schwimme sie)


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Januar 2011)

wie sieht's denn mit dem rest aus? samstagmorgen zu 'ner kleinen schlammschlacht?
gegen 10 Uhr? 
bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkYrEaChEr (7. Januar 2011)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> wie sieht's denn mit dem rest aus? samstagmorgen zu 'ner kleinen schlammschlacht?
> gegen 10 Uhr?
> bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt...



Da sing ich mit. Treffpunkt wo?


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Januar 2011)

sehr gut! 
treffpunkt dort, wo's es dieses süffige mönchshof-bier gibt...


----------



## T!ll (7. Januar 2011)

Schlammschlacht, bin dabei. Denkt an die Schwimmflügelchen.


----------



## de flö (7. Januar 2011)

... wie wär's mit einmal durch den Schlamm wühlen vielleicht findet sich ja en Schlammhaufen in unmittelbarer Nähe des Treffpuktes und danach was von dem Süffigen gibt bestimmt wieder jede Menge zu glotzen und kommentieren


----------



## T!ll (7. Januar 2011)

Das kann ja wieder was werden 
Nur mal angenommen, wir kommen doch zum biken, wohin geht de Reise denn? Einer nen Plan?


----------



## de flö (7. Januar 2011)

evtl. mit dem Paddelboot ums deutsche Eck


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Januar 2011)

jap...


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (7. Januar 2011)

Hey Kinders, müsst ihr eigentlich nicht arbeiten???


----------



## T!ll (7. Januar 2011)

Aber du


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Januar 2011)

es is auch mal schön, richtig hart arbeiten, bis spät abends und am ende der woche darauf zurückzuschauen und stolz zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de flö (7. Januar 2011)

wat ne Frage, nei nei nei.... wahrscheinlich sitzt er grad da und lackiert sich die Fußnägel


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Januar 2011)

aber schön, soviel wurde hier schon lange nicht mehr gepostet, dank uns, der *guten* seite!


----------



## de flö (7. Januar 2011)

irgendwie hab ich grad unverschämten Durst auf den Gerstensaft... musste man damit anfangen ... ich proste ma mit Kaffee und nem Knoppers in die Runde


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Januar 2011)

da es wieder 'mal zu diskussionen kommt, wird das ziel erst morgen besprochen...ou man, capucchino - 1 Euro, Salamibaguette - 1 Euro, dem Skyreacher in den schritt fassen - 1 Euro!


----------



## T!ll (7. Januar 2011)

sich mit nem Haufen Chaoten im Bahnhof zum affen machen, UNBEZAHLBAR


----------



## de flö (7. Januar 2011)

nur 1 Euro für Schrittfassen??? watt en Schnäppchen...da überleg ich doch ob ich uch ma...mmmhhhh


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Januar 2011)

und du wirst staunen, es geht immer noch kleiner als bei einem selbst...


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (7. Januar 2011)

de flö schrieb:


> wat ne Frage, nei nei nei.... wahrscheinlich sitzt er grad da und lackiert sich die Fußnägel



mach ich doch nicht allein, dafür geh' ich ins Nagelstudio...


----------



## de flö (7. Januar 2011)

ahhh sorry welche Unterstellung... stimmt hab dich letzten beim Brigittsche "Nagelstudio" hocken sehn und warst zufrieden mit Ihrer Arbeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkYrEaChEr (7. Januar 2011)

Sehr sogar. Sie weiß halt wie es geht...


----------



## de flö (7. Januar 2011)

ja ne is klar alter "kein" Kostverächter... so schaff watt, bis morje


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Januar 2011)

sehr schön, ich war auch mal initiator einer tour...und somit morgen der kapitän!


----------



## BBBio (7. Januar 2011)

will auch mit


----------



## Sonnesteiber (7. Januar 2011)

komme auch mit
winterspeck verlieren


----------



## T!ll (7. Januar 2011)

BBBio schrieb:


> will auch mit



Dann komm doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBBio (7. Januar 2011)

Nargl, hätt ich Zeit würd ich den Rucksack packen und ab dafür...
...wie schon gesagt, i.wo paar Antworten davor, muss ich morgen um 9:00 arbeiten 
Aber wenn ihr öfter mal ne Runde dreht, komme ich gerne per Rad und Bahn vorbei


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (8. Januar 2011)

*Gestohlenes TANDEM gesucht !!* (Trekking-Tandem)
Wir suchen unser geklauten Tandem, eine Sonderanfertigung, was den Diebstahl umso ärgerlicher macht! Das Rad wurde im Zeitraum vom 04.01.2011 bis zum 06.01.2011 auf der Karthause nahe dem Bundearchiv aus einer Tiefgarage entwendet. Zu dieser Tiefgarage haben eigentlich nur Mieter Zugang!  Habe gestern auch schon die komplette Karthause abgefahren, keine Spur!
Jetzt brauche ich Eure Hilfe!!
Ich weiß, Trekking-Tandem ist nicht unser Gebiet, trotzdem ist es für uns Mountainbiker sehr leicht zu erkennen, denn der Rahmen ist ein Sonderanfertigung, vorne ein tiefer Einstieg à la Omarad, hinten normal Trekking,  Farbe ist dunkelblau-metallic!
Man kann das Rad auch an den Bremsen ausmachen, Hauptbremse Magura HS33 und hinten zusätzlich noch eine Magura Clara Scheibenbremse. 
Weniger auffallend sind Laufräder (48 Speichen pro Rad!) und der Shimano LX Antrieb.
Bild
Wenn jemand das Rädchen sichtet, so gibt mir doch bitte Bescheid und ihr könnt auch gerne eine detailliertere Teileliste bei mir per PN anfordern.


----------



## Brook (9. Januar 2011)

Schon gelesen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7901345&postcount=1


----------



## julius09 (9. Januar 2011)

Jep! Das interview spricht mir aus der Seele !! Trifft einfach den Nagel auf den kopf.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (11. Januar 2011)

Heute Lampenrunde 18 - 18:30 Uhr Pretzer !

Sers


----------



## SteFun76 (11. Januar 2011)

Hört sich gut an, jedoch von 18.00 - 18.30 Uhr finde ich ein wenig kurz...


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Januar 2011)

Do ginge bei mir, Di leider nicht


----------



## MannohnePlan (12. Januar 2011)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> *Gestohlenes TANDEM gesucht !!* (Trekking-Tandem)
> Wir suchen unser geklauten Tandem, eine Sonderanfertigung, was den Diebstahl umso ärgerlicher macht! Das Rad wurde im Zeitraum vom 04.01.2011 bis zum 06.01.2011 auf der Karthause nahe dem Bundearchiv aus einer Tiefgarage entwendet. Zu dieser Tiefgarage haben eigentlich nur Mieter Zugang!  Habe gestern auch schon die komplette Karthause abgefahren, keine Spur!
> Jetzt brauche ich Eure Hilfe!!
> Ich weiß, Trekking-Tandem ist nicht unser Gebiet, trotzdem ist es für uns Mountainbiker sehr leicht zu erkennen, denn der Rahmen ist ein Sonderanfertigung, vorne ein tiefer Einstieg à la Omarad, hinten normal Trekking,  Farbe ist dunkelblau-metallic!
> ...




Öhm...ich kann das Bild nicht sehen, aber ich bin letzte Woche mim Kumpel aufm Weg zur Muckibude an ein paar...Typen...vorbei, die auf einem dunkel blauen Tandem (sah noch recht neu aus) über die Balduinbrücke Richtung Stadt unterwegs waren.

Haben uns gewundert, woher solch ein Publikum an so ein Fahrrad kommt.

Personenbeschreibung kann ich dir keine genaue geben, hab ich nicht sonderlich drauf geachtet.
Aber üblicher Look, schiefe Kappe, weite Hosen und max. 18 Jahre alt.


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (12. Januar 2011)

MannohnePlan schrieb:


> Öhm...ich kann das Bild nicht sehen, aber ich bin letzte Woche mim Kumpel aufm Weg zur Muckibude an ein paar...Typen...vorbei, die auf einem dunkel blauen Tandem (sah noch recht neu aus) über die Balduinbrücke Richtung Stadt unterwegs waren.
> 
> Haben uns gewundert, woher solch ein Publikum an so ein Fahrrad kommt.
> 
> ...


 

Wurde Dank eines Aufmerksamen Anwohners auf der Karthause mithilfe der Polizei gefunden und zurückgebracht!

Trotzdem Dank an Dich!


----------



## Antilles (12. Januar 2011)

gut dann sag ich meinem vater bescheid, nicht das der dich demnächst vom tandem prügelt:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (13. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Do ginge bei mir*, Di leider nicht


 
Das gibt glaube ich heute keinen oder 

Sers


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2011)

ne, ich geh gleich gummistiefel kaufen............


----------



## T!ll (13. Januar 2011)

Was ist mit Samstag früh? Habe nur bis Mittag Zeit, also ein kleine Runde am morgen.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## LifesAGamble (13. Januar 2011)




----------



## de flö (13. Januar 2011)

morje  in Kölle, aber Sonntag wenn's Wetta hlt mit Ande und Doms uff die anner Seite


----------



## T!ll (13. Januar 2011)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


>



Dann sag ich mal ganz spontan 08.00 Bahnhof am Samstag


----------



## Brook (13. Januar 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Dann sag ich mal ganz spontan 08.00 Bahnhof am Samstag



Echt um 8.oo Uhr schon? Ohne Frage will ich einiges an Strecke machen ... aber schon sooo früh.

Halt mich mal auf dem laufenden ... vielleicht schaffe ich es ja doch, gibbet zu der Tageszeit da unten schon ordentlichen Kaffee und was zu futtern?


----------



## T!ll (13. Januar 2011)

Ich hab am Samstag nicht allzu viel Zeit, sprich nur bis zum frühen Nachmittag. Deshalb so früh. Aber Verpflegung gibts auch zu der Zeit schon


----------



## LifesAGamble (14. Januar 2011)

letzter stand? wer ist morgen noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (14. Januar 2011)

Bleibt bei 08.00, der weltraumaffe kommt auch vorbei.
Fuchsi was ist mit dir?


----------



## LifesAGamble (15. Januar 2011)

de flö schrieb:


> morje  in Kölle, aber Sonntag wenn's Wetta hlt mit Ande und Doms uff die anner Seite



köln, anderes ufer...seltsam!

aber was is mit morgen? dabei?


----------



## de flö (17. Januar 2011)

Gute, ne hab's garnet gepackt für uff de Bock, ja ich weiß Schande über mich...

Anfang der Woche da frag ich doch ma was geht am We?


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Januar 2011)

Junge, du hast echt was verpasst... Hammerwetter,sechs dicke Abfahrten, super Stimmung und Lästern bis zum Umfallen!


----------



## de flö (17. Januar 2011)

hab schon gehört... warst wohl steil unterwegs...  könnt mir uch in de Arsch bei...


----------



## T!ll (18. Januar 2011)

de flö schrieb:


> Anfang der Woche da frag ich doch ma was geht am We?



Am Sonntag auf jeden Fall was
Samstag weiß ich noch nicht genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (18. Januar 2011)

Ich bin Samstagabend bis Sonntagabend weg.
Wäre schön,wenn samstags was gehen würde...wie sieht's aus?


----------



## T!ll (18. Januar 2011)

Okay, kann ich noch nicht 100%ig sagen, denke aber das wird gehen..


----------



## de flö (19. Januar 2011)

Morje Jungs, also mich egal... kann an beiden Tagen... 
wobei Samstag klingt doch recht fein


----------



## LifesAGamble (19. Januar 2011)

schön! und wohin? ich glaub an der mosel waren wir ja schon länger nicht mehr...


----------



## T!ll (19. Januar 2011)

Läuft, können wir machen 
Wann starten?


----------



## de flö (19. Januar 2011)

um 10 rum, Treffpunkt wie immer? Train?


----------



## LifesAGamble (19. Januar 2011)

Nich böse sein,geht auch früher???


----------



## de flö (19. Januar 2011)

wann meinst denn, aber net grad 8.00 Uhr


----------



## T!ll (19. Januar 2011)

von mir aus auch wieder um 08.00...


----------



## de flö (19. Januar 2011)

auch dir ein  ...man da bin ich noch voll müd... 

neune?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (19. Januar 2011)

Züge an die Mosel fahren 08.40....09.40 usw.
macht ihr das mal unter euch aus ....


----------



## de flö (19. Januar 2011)

pahhh raushalte das hammer gern

@Life... sach watt bzw. wie lang kannste?


----------



## Antilles (19. Januar 2011)

ich will auch ma wieder mit, aber 8 ist zu früh... 9 uhr mit frühstück bin ich dabei:-D
hoffe ich


----------



## T!ll (19. Januar 2011)

de flö schrieb:


> hammer


----------



## LifesAGamble (19. Januar 2011)

...um 16:00 ist abfahrt für mich, wollte spätestens um 15:00 zuhause sein-spätestens!

also um 9 treffen, und dann spontan entscheiden wohin?!


----------



## T!ll (19. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei!
von mir aus auch wieder dahin, wo wir letzten Sonntag waren


----------



## de flö (20. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen Jungen's

@ T!ll auaaaaaaa

alles klar bin um Neune am Treffpunkt... freu mir... bring uch noch einen mit...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (20. Januar 2011)

komme auch mit wenn nix dazwischen kommt
@jo hofftl sind wir fit


----------



## Antilles (20. Januar 2011)

hoffendlich muss ich nicht die tiffy in den westerwald hochfahren:-D
dann bin ich dabei, egal was für einen hammer kater ich hab:-D
treffpunkt wie damals als ich noch regelmäßig dfabei war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (20. Januar 2011)

Antilles schrieb:


> treffpunkt wie damals als ich noch regelmäßig dfabei war?



alles beim alten


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. Januar 2011)

vielleicht fahren wir auch nich mit dem zug, sondern auf die andere rheinseite...!?


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. Januar 2011)

-leer-


----------



## Antilles (21. Januar 2011)

mhh ich muss wohl taxi fahrer spielen:-(
die woche dannach vielleicht...


----------



## de flö (21. Januar 2011)

kurze Frage Jungen's... schwerer Bock oder eher das leichterererere...
schon irgendeine Tendenz?


----------



## Antilles (21. Januar 2011)

hab grad erfahren das ich sonntag zeit hab... fahrt ihr da auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (21. Januar 2011)

de flö schrieb:


> kurze Frage Jungen's... schwerer Bock oder eher das leichterererere...
> schon irgendeine Tendenz?



wofür den den schweren? wo willst du denn hin?


----------



## de flö (21. Januar 2011)

keine Ahnung... ist mir nur so durch de Kopp gegangen...
wenn evtl. Zugshutteln, dann schwerer Bock, wenn nur Zug oder selbst tremmeln die schwarze Perle...


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. Januar 2011)

aha, was dir nit alles durch den kopp geht 

vorschläge für samstag?


----------



## de flö (21. Januar 2011)

das willst gar net wissen... absolutes Kopfkino... 

B und etc auf der anderen Seite, oder B???


----------



## T!ll (21. Januar 2011)

andere Seite klingt gut, war ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Richtung Braubach und noch weiter rheinaufwärts kann man schön fahren 
Ich überleg mir mal was...

@jo: Sonntag hab ich wohl nur Zeit für eine kleine Runde, scheiss Klausurzeit :/


----------



## Antilles (21. Januar 2011)

gerne auch nur ne kleine runde... eher morgens oder nachmittags?
muss auch ma langsam n bissl büffeln:-D


----------



## T!ll (21. Januar 2011)

am liebsten morgens


----------



## de flö (21. Januar 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> andere Seite klingt gut, war ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Richtung Braubach und noch weiter rheinaufwärts kann man schön fahren
> Ich überleg mir mal was...
> 
> @jo: Sonntag hab ich wohl nur Zeit für eine kleine Runde, scheiss Klausurzeit :/



[email protected]!ll ...ich klär ma ab wie fit der Jung is der mit will bzgl. Höhenmeter etc... war wohl schon ewig nimmer uff em Bock... geb Bescheid!!!


----------



## T!ll (27. Januar 2011)

Geht was am Samstag??


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. Januar 2011)

was ist denn eigentlich mit den mehr als amateurhaften fotos von letzter woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (27. Januar 2011)

die von der Lahn? Kann ich dir mal auf ein Speicherkärtchen machen...


----------



## de flö (28. Januar 2011)

Morje,

der Doms wollt mim Tobi nach Bo... Trails surfen, hatte gut grinsen im Arsch bei der letzten Tour!!! Werd mich evtl. da mit einklinken... je nach dem ob ich nach Bonn fahr oder netta...


so fahr net nach Bonn... treff mich mim Doms und Ande morgen um 9.00 am Treffpunkt und dann geht's Richtung Bo...

greetz de Flö


----------



## T!ll (28. Januar 2011)

Okay, werde wahrscheinlich dann auch kommen 
falls doch net, meld ich mich früh genug


----------



## de flö (28. Januar 2011)

alles klar...  bitte dann simse, gleich Feierabend und dann ne neue Kopfbedeckung kaufe...


----------



## julius09 (28. Januar 2011)

wer hat lust auf morgen bissel ...pfad heizen??


----------



## basterix (28. Januar 2011)

So alles klar bin drinn!!!!!
Morgen ab neun gehts los...muss aber bis drei wieder daheim sein!!!
@flo dat grinsen ging von der Fußspitze bis zum Kopp!!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Januar 2011)

servus, ich bin morgen 'raus, bin zuhause die mutter besuchen...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (30. Januar 2011)

geht heute noch was?


----------



## Antilles (30. Januar 2011)

Hey falls jemand ein rennrad (rahmenhöhe 58) sucht oder jemanden kennt der eins braucht, steht hier zum verkauf:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180619322221&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

ne 105 octalink kurbel gibts auch!

Gruß Antilles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (2. Februar 2011)

Sach mal einer was an für Sonntag


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. Februar 2011)

was ist mit der rheinsteigrunde bis zur marksburg?


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. Februar 2011)

braubach?


----------



## T!ll (2. Februar 2011)

oh ja, gerne mal wieder, Uhrzeit?


----------



## de flö (3. Februar 2011)

Moin mich hat's erwischt, scheiss Fräk 

werd wohl wenn wieder fit nur ne kleine Runde drehen Richtung Schmidten...


----------



## Brook (4. Februar 2011)

Moin,

ich habe um 8.oo Uhr einen Wohnungsbesichtigungstermin ... danach würden Alex und ich mich anschließen. Bedeutet: "Nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm ... "

Ein ordentliches Frühstück würde es jedoch auch tun 

Strecke würde also sein - Bahnhof ist Treffpunkt, dann rüber auf die Schmidten, B1 runter und dem Rheinsteig folgend in Richtung Braubach ... oder war es anders gedacht?

Wetter soll im Übrigen warm + nass werden ;-)

Wer ist alles dabei? Till, Fiedi, Jan, Flo wieder gesund, Andi, Kette ... wer noch?

Grüße
Fuchsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de flö (4. Februar 2011)

Moin,

sofern ich am So wieder einigermaßen fit bin, komm ich...
werd mich dann aber nach B1 ausklinken... muss ja net direkt übertreiben... vorher vielleicht Arenb...dann über Schmidten Richtung B1... und ihr dann weiter???

Andi und Doms sind so weit ich weiß uch dabei...


----------



## T!ll (4. Februar 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Strecke würde also sein - Bahnhof ist Treffpunkt, dann rüber auf die Schmidten, B1 runter und dem Rheinsteig folgend in Richtung Braubach ... oder war es anders gedacht?



Ja so irgendwie, denke das ist eine ganz schöne Sonntagsrunde

Also 09.30......10.00Uhr Bahnhof?


----------



## Brook (4. Februar 2011)

Tschuldige ... ich meinte SAMSTAG! Aber gleiches gilt natürlich theoretisch auch für Sonntag.

Wie schaut es mit MORGEN / also SAMSTAG bei euch aus?


----------



## Antilles (4. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## T!ll (4. Februar 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Tschuldige ... ich meinte SAMSTAG! Aber gleiches gilt natürlich theoretisch auch für Sonntag.
> 
> Wie schaut es mit MORGEN / also SAMSTAG bei euch aus?



Achso, dann ist alles klar 

Morgen schreibe ich die letzte Klausur, um 12.00....
Aber für eine Runde danach wäre ich zu haben!
Denke mal so gegen 15 Uhr könnte ich startklar sein.


----------



## Bad_Brain (5. Februar 2011)

Was is jetzt mit Samstag? 10uhr HBF?


----------



## Brook (5. Februar 2011)

Ich starte jetzt mit meiner Freundin Alex von der Karthause, holen den Bock ab und werden uns dann kurz ins EXTRABLATT bemühen um mal endlich wieder ein vernünftiges Frühstück zu geniessen .... danach dann Bahnhof und ab nach Boppard und da etwas hoch und runter


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. Februar 2011)

letzter stand für morgen? wer is dabei?


----------



## T!ll (5. Februar 2011)

bin denn um halb zehn am Bahnhof


----------



## de flö (5. Februar 2011)

kanns noch net 100% sagen... wenn dann bin i um halb Zehn da... wenn net dabb wünsch ich euch ne schöne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (5. Februar 2011)

ich zähl auf dich...


----------



## Brook (6. Februar 2011)

Werde gegen 9.oo Uhr vor Ort sein, außerdem kommt noch Marian ... aber den muss ich euch erst einmal vorstellen 

Welche Tour wir dann fahren - kann ja vor Ort entschieden werden. Gegen 9.30-1o.oo Uhr sollten wir dann gestärkt durch Kaffee und Frühstück starten - gelle


----------



## Brook (8. Februar 2011)

Plan für Mittwoch Morgen: Erst schick frühstücken und dann Schmittenhöhe hoch ... und irgendwie den Trail fahren, der exakt in den Einstieg der Ruppertsklamm mündet - und bei gutem Wetter könnte man eben diese dann auch noch mitnehmen. Oder gibt es bessere Ideen. Frühstück im extrablatt oder mal in der DJH auf der Festung?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2011)

Ruppertsklamm runter?


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. Februar 2011)

eines muss man ihm lassen: die wunderschön ausformulierten tagesplanungen sind immerwieder eine augenweide!


----------



## Antilles (8. Februar 2011)

mittwoch noch prüfung! donnerstag bin ich zu haben...
gerne für den (neu) einstieg ein paar einfachere trails:-D


----------



## Brook (8. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ruppertsklamm runter?



Eigentlich schon ... wollte vorher noch den Trail fahren, welcher direkt an der riesigen Grillhütte am OBEREN Einstieg in die Klamm mündet.

Weiß jemand wo der GANZ OBEN beginnt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2011)

Die Ruppertklamm von der Hütte runter zum Ausgang ist schon eine harte Nummer.
Da würde sich max. ein Trailbike wohl fühlen.
Würde ich dir nicht raten, obwohl es ober verführerisch aussieht, zum Schluss geht es nochmal.
Aber am Mittelteil hast du das Bike sicher auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Brook (8. Februar 2011)

Mittwoch 10.oo Uhr Bahnhof ... Kaffee und dann wohl über den Rhein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de flö (9. Februar 2011)

Morje Jungens...

Plan für Sonntag...  mim Zug nach Boppard Trails surfen...

Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt wie immer dann lecker Kaffee und em Teilchen

und dann ab...

Bis jetzt dabei Doms, Andi und meiner einer!!!

Noch jemand dabei???


----------



## LifesAGamble (9. Februar 2011)

ahjo, ich...
freitach städtchen!?


----------



## Brook (9. Februar 2011)

Morgen früh auf alle Fälle mal wieder "extrablatt" Frühstücken und danach eine kleine Runde "streeten" mit den Big Bikes 

Wer hat Spätschicht, frei und Lust?


----------



## de flö (10. Februar 2011)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ahjo, ich...
> freitach städtchen!?



Gude min Jung... das ist fein... bis jetzt steht 9.00 Uhr am So...
wegen City meld ich mich morje bei dir...


----------



## LifesAGamble (10. Februar 2011)

evtl. würd ich auch samstag ein kurzes, knackiges ründchen drehen...


----------



## Antilles (10. Februar 2011)

sonntag früh wär ich wieder dabei!
@brook: kann morgen leider nicht...
musst wohl allein darüber radeln:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bad_Brain (11. Februar 2011)

Sonntag läuft


----------



## de flö (11. Februar 2011)

...also Sonntag 9.00 bei Yorma's/Treffpunkt und dann ab nach Boppard

greetz


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (11. Februar 2011)

de flö schrieb:


> ...also Sonntag 9.00 bei Yorma's/Treffpunkt und dann ab nach Boppard
> 
> greetz



Gibts um 9die unchristliche Uhrzeit denn überhaupt schon das obligatorische Bier-Käsewurst-Gedeck bei Yormas??? Wenn nicht würde ich einen späteren Zeitpunkt vorschlagen!


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (11. Februar 2011)

de flö schrieb:


> ...also Sonntag 9.00 bei Yorma's/Treffpunkt und dann ab nach Boppard
> 
> greetz



Gibts um die unchristliche Uhrzeit denn überhaupt schon das obligatorische Bier-Käsewurst-Gedeck bei Yormas??? Wenn nicht würde ich einen späteren Zeitpunkt vorschlagen!


----------



## de flö (11. Februar 2011)

musst ma dein Alte hinter der Theke fragen ob se für dich das parat machen kann? Die macht dich ja sonst uch parat


----------



## T!ll (15. Februar 2011)

Moin,
ich darf endlich wieder biken  schon was für's Wochenende geplant?


----------



## LifesAGamble (15. Februar 2011)

also ich würde sagen wir starten morgens gegen 09:17 oder 18 in der bahnhofshalle.
Wer möchte kann sich draußen vor der halle ein kippchen gönnen, danach kann man ja zusammen eine cappuchino oder milchkaffe trinken. zucker, milch und sirup sind frei.
dazu passt, würd ich sagen, ein herzhaftes schinken- oder käsebaguette, wahlweise auch ein kaffeeteilchen, berliner oder ähnliches.
Danach würd ich für die ein oder andere runde an der mosel (nein, nicht alken...) plädieren.
Bergauf kann je nach dem geschoben werden, bergab kann man auch mal tragen.
vollgefederte bikes sind von vorteil, ebenso helme.
Was meint ihr? Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## T!ll (15. Februar 2011)

Das klingt fein, kann wahrscheinlich Samstag und Sonntag.
Du hast aber die Brezeln vergessen zu erwähnen.
Fahrrad mit Federung bringe ich mit.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (15. Februar 2011)

kommt drauf an.weiß noch nicht ganz ob ich komme oder nicht.da ich Samstag eig um 13uhr im Pub sitzen wollte wäre mir Sonntag lieber aber mal gucken...ich meld mich nochma


----------



## Antilles (15. Februar 2011)

tag weiss ich noch nicht, aber ich werd dann den helm beisteuern wenn till das rad mitbringt:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Februar 2011)

sonntach wäre ich auch am start, das mitm hochschieben klingt gut.

Marian


----------



## de flö (16. Februar 2011)

huhu Jungens... also wenn geht bei mir Sonntag... wobei ich das Wettaaa abhängig mache... lt. Vorhersage ja leider net so doll


----------



## julius09 (16. Februar 2011)

freitag und samstag bleibst trocken! sonntag etwas regen...


----------



## T!ll (17. Februar 2011)

Also dann, Samstag und Sonntag jeweils um halb zehn bei Yormas


----------



## Bad_Brain (17. Februar 2011)

Herr Gamble, das Lesen der Beschreibung war ein wahrer Genuss. Da steckt so viel Liebe und Enthusiasmus drin, dieses Gespür für die kleinen aber feinen Details...ach herrlich. Wenn nur jeder so gefühlvoll wäre...


----------



## Antilles (17. Februar 2011)

ich bin raus...
fieber und erkältung:-(


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Februar 2011)

hajo, pälzer halt...


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. Februar 2011)

wer is denn morgen am start?


----------



## LordLinchpin (18. Februar 2011)

morgen leider eher wenig zeit, evtl erst gegen 5 oder 6, also nichts mehr mit tour. evtl sonntach, auch wenns wetter noch was anderes sacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (19. Februar 2011)

was'n jetzt mit morgen? alle angst vor'm wetter?


----------



## LordLinchpin (19. Februar 2011)

ja...


----------



## hexer70 (19. Februar 2011)

ich hät ja mal wieder bock auf ne stadtwaldrunde.
wäre dann morgen um 10.30 an der oberwerth-halle.


----------



## Brook (19. Februar 2011)

Sonntagstour: Was wollen wir fahren? Bestimmt nicht Stadtwald, da kann man sich ja ohne weiteres auch während der Woche langweilen!

Moseltrails, Bahnhof, so gegen 10 vielleicht?


----------



## LifesAGamble (20. Februar 2011)

robert, wie kommt's? 
wir können gern ma die tage zusammen fahren...auch im stadtwald 
hab's heut nich geschafft...


----------



## T!ll (24. Februar 2011)

Das Wochenende steht vor der Tür, da drängt sich doch die Frage auf, was geht biketechnisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (25. Februar 2011)

na endlich! ich wär sehr interessiert an samstagvormittag...


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (25. Februar 2011)

Am Samstagmorgen würd' ich auch mitsingen.


----------



## T!ll (25. Februar 2011)

Okay, dann würd ich sagen, entschieden wir im Bahnhof bei frischem Gebäck alles weitere 
so gegen neune?


----------



## LifesAGamble (25. Februar 2011)

ich kann leider erst ab halb11 oder 11...gibt noch was zu tun morgens...


----------



## T!ll (25. Februar 2011)

Dann so irgendwann ab halb 11. Wenn's passt.


----------



## Brook (25. Februar 2011)

Ich muss zwar endlich mal wieder ausschlafen - aber BIKEN muss ich auch. Frühstück hört sich gut an, wer bestellt den Tisch im Extrablatt (zu um 9.oo Uhr) und um 10.30-11.oo Uhr können wir dann ja auch irgendwann starten 

Ich dachte an die "Unitrails" und dann rüber Richtung "Ikeaspielplatz" ... inklusive anschließender Hot Dog Verköstigung


----------



## T!ll (25. Februar 2011)

Bei dem feinen Frühstück bin ich dabei!! 
Und Hot Dog sowieso


----------



## LifesAGamble (25. Februar 2011)

unitrails und ikea kann man sich ja auch ohne weiteres unter der woche langeweilen...lieber raus in die natur!


----------



## Brook (26. Februar 2011)

Kein Ding, bin für alles zu haben! Treffen wir uns also im Extrablatt und entscheiden dort, in welche Richtung es gehen wird.

Bin dann unterwegs Richtung "Kaffee und Kuchen"


----------



## basterix (26. Februar 2011)

jemand morgen nach boppard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (26. Februar 2011)

Morgen solls regnen :-/


----------



## skyfall (26. Februar 2011)

Also mit dem RR wohne ich ner Runde in Boppard gerne bei 

oder leiht mir wer sein MTB?


----------



## Janniken (27. Februar 2011)

Hi an alle. 
ich werde in nächster Zeit auch öfters hier im Forum unterwegs sein und wollte mich nur grade mal vorstellen 

Ehm joa ich bin der Jannik, aus Ochtendung und fahre gerne Trails und würd mich freuen bei der ein oder anderen Trail-Tour teilnehmen zu dürfen.

Das wars dann auch schon 

vg

Jannik


----------



## skyfall (27. Februar 2011)

Janniken schrieb:


> Hi an alle.
> ich werde in nÃ¤chster Zeit auch Ã¶fters hier im Forum unterwegs sein und wollte mich nur grade mal vorstellen
> 
> Ehm joa ich bin der Jannik, aus Ochtendung und fahre gerne Trails und wÃ¼rd mich freuen bei der ein oder anderen Trail-Tour teilnehmen zu dÃ¼rfen.
> ...




Et selbe fÃ¼r mich.

Auch der Name, wenn auch bei mir Yannic.

4km entfernt vom SchwefelsÃ¤uretanker, nur das ich mir mein MTB erstmal aufbauen muss.

ne komplette SLX-Gruppe habe ich eben erst fÃ¼r 130â¬ (308km gelaufen)inkl. Versand erhascht, ne Avid Juicy 3 komplett fÃ¼r 30â¬(bis auf Lack auch noch i.O.).

Hat einer nen Vorschlag fÃ¼r LaufrÃ¤der bis 100â¬ pro Satz?

Felge bitte hÃ¶chstens 24mm breit, ich mÃ¶chte auch Uphill fahren. Soll ein Tourer mit minimaler AM Tendenz werden.
dÃ¼rfen auch gerne gebraucht aus der Bucht oder dem Forum sein, sofern Zustand ok.
Disc Aufnahme versteht sich.

danke euch vielmals,
sky
(sry, aber wollte jetzt nicht extra nen thread aufmachen )


----------



## Mtbdriver12 (27. Februar 2011)

Guden Leute,

stell mich ma kurz vor:
bin 18 und wohne in Raubach, ist ca. 30km von Koblenz entfernt und fahre jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren aktiv Mountainbike und hab mir im Mai 2009 ein Carver Pure 150 Hardtail gekauft und hab so um die 5000km runter, fahr hier eigentlich so Alles was geht, in Zukunft verstÃ¤rkt im Brexbachtal
NÃ¤chstes Bikeprojekt ist seit heute geplant, kauf nem Kollegen sein Fully ab und bau mir aus den beiden ein Neues zusammen 
Ist ein richtig geiles Teil, Koponentenwert Ã¼ber 2200â¬ und noch keine 500km runter, und ich bekomms fÃ¼r 800â¬ 
Also wo seid ihr so unterwegs, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zum Biken ...


----------



## floleerau (28. Februar 2011)

what the hell


----------



## Brook (28. Februar 2011)

Mtbdriver12 schrieb:


> Guden Leute,
> 
> stell mich ma kurz vor:
> bin 18 und wohne in Raubach, ist ca. 30km von Koblenz entfernt und fahre jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren aktiv Mountainbike und hab mir im Mai 2009 ein Carver Pure 150 Hardtail gekauft und hab so um die 5000km runter, fahr hier eigentlich so Alles was geht, in Zukunft verstärkt im Brexbachtal
> ...



Hat der Kollege AUA oder wo liegt das Problem bei dem Angebot? Sach mal an um was für ein Bike es tatsächlich geht - ich glaub da nicht so richtig an ein echtes Angebot ;-)


----------



## Mtbdriver12 (28. Februar 2011)

Guden Leute,

hab das Bike seit 7 Uhr bei mir im Zimmer stehen 
Ich komm selbst nicht klar drauf, SUPER Zustand, eben Probe gefahren, ist ein wenig groß aber passt noch, ist eben Zusammengestellt daher kein markenname, Komponentenliste mach ich die Tage mal...

Aber zumindest ein paar hab ich im Kopf:

Rahmen: Cycle Concept FS987 in Weiß
Bremse: Avid Juicy 7
Federgabel: Magura MM 100Xc
Dämpfer: Dt Swiss XM100

Und darauf kommen noch meine kompletten XT-Komponenten und Marvic Crossfire(?) laufräder 

Mach dann mal ein Bild, freu mich grad wie ein Kleinkind an Weihnachten

Und nein es ist kein hacken drann


----------



## MannohnePlan (1. März 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Hat der Kollege AUA oder wo liegt das Problem bei dem Angebot? Sach mal an um was für ein Bike es tatsächlich geht - ich glaub da nicht so richtig an ein echtes Angebot ;-)



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct_expired.php?product=237548

Das dürfts wohl sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtbdriver12 (1. März 2011)

Wow gut recherchiert (oder wie manns schreibt  )
Jap das isses...
Am Wochenende kommen noch die XT-Üarts und die Laufräder drauf, dann muss ich nochmal noch Händler die Dämpfer und Federung auf mich einstellen und dann gehts ab in die Wallapampa 
Ist irgendwer von euch am we nach karneval im Brexbachtal?


----------



## HolladieWaldfee (2. März 2011)

Hey Ho
bin der Matze und zieh jez die Tage nach Koblenz
da ich etwas schwerer "bewaffnet" bin stellt sich die frage ob es sich lohnt 
den Hobel mit nach Koblenz zu nehmen
Und wenn ja würdet ihr mich ma mitnehmen
Hab gesehen hier gibts ne gondel ?!

Greetz Matze


----------



## skyfall (2. März 2011)

HolladieWaldfee schrieb:


> Hey Ho
> bin der Matze und zieh jez die Tage nach Koblenz
> da ich etwas schwerer "bewaffnet" bin stellt sich die frage ob es sich lohnt
> den Hobel mit nach Koblenz zu nehmen
> ...




Ja, ne Jondel jibbet in Kowelenz.

Fahr nicht zu weit Richtung Mainz, sonst kommst du ein meine Gegend, und da sind die Autofahrer anverregneten Tagen genauso nett wie meine Nachbarn hier im Umkreis von 15km Luftlinie gebildet... 

Ansonsten kann ich dir acuh net helfen, siehst ja wenn du weiter oben guckst.

Laufräder habe ich mittlerweile auch shcon gefunden, gebrauchte Deore+Mavic XM117, die SLX Gruppe wird morgen überwiesen, die Disc Brakes kommen auch die Woche über an.

Lenker und Vorbau hab ich hier im Forum ein büsserl was gefunden, Sattel hab ich noch, Sattelstütze wird auch hier ausm Vorbau günstig kommen.

fehlt Rahmenset, ohne Gabel, und die Gabel halt nch.

Das wars dann auch schon, dann gehts rund  aber leider sinds halt noch 200...

Ersparnis gegenüber Neurad: geschätzt 110, wenn die Hochrechnung stimmt, und das im untersten Preissegment 

ich brabbel zwar viel Müll, der eh kein Schwein interessiert, aber wat solls?...

mfG
sky


----------



## MannohnePlan (2. März 2011)

HolladieWaldfee schrieb:


> Hey Ho
> bin der Matze und zieh jez die Tage nach Koblenz
> da ich etwas schwerer "bewaffnet" bin stellt sich die frage ob es sich lohnt
> den Hobel mit nach Koblenz zu nehmen
> ...




Cannondale ist immer gut 

Aber wirste hier nich wirklich ausfahren können.


----------



## LordLinchpin (3. März 2011)

moin, also ich hab momentan auch nur meinen dh´ler hier unten, wenn du nich grad ne pussy bist dann kann man auch mitm großen rad hier fahren, es is halt nur n bisschen anstrengender


----------



## HolladieWaldfee (3. März 2011)

Ok top alles kla
dann werd ich ma meinen mitnehmen
können uns ja ma treffen um n paar spots zu erkunden 

Greetz  Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel89 (4. März 2011)

fährt jemand am wochenende? oder alle am


----------



## Mtbdriver12 (4. März 2011)

Jeeah um 5 wird mein neues Bike zusammengebaut,fahr zum Kollegen(Schafft beim Händler) und wir machen aus 2 eins  Denke heut Abend mach ich ne kleine Testrunde, wenns gut geht am Sonntag vielleicht ins Brexbachtal...


----------



## skyfall (7. März 2011)

Ich hab einen Praktikumsplatz hier bekommen:

http://laufrad.com/

und Rahmen ersteigere ich dann mit ein bisschen GLück gleich nen Vortrieb inc Steuersatz (Gott, schön wärs den nicht installieren zu müssen...) und Sattelstütze.

Gebaucht aber ok.

Morgen noch ein Tag Schulfrei... schön 

Und das Rad wird Anfang April endlich fertig sein, dan müsste das letzt benötigte Geld eintreffen 

Wer fährt denn von euch so südlich Koblenz immermal?

mfG
sky


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2011)

Frage den Nils, der zeigt dir wie du das Ding montierst.


----------



## LordLinchpin (9. März 2011)

wird das hier jetzt zu ner art facebook oder wie?


----------



## HolladieWaldfee (9. März 2011)

@Lord
So wohn jez in Koblenz
Hobel is aber noch ned da
Will Saisonbeginn in Wildbad noch mitnehmen 
Solln wir dann ma zusammen fahren gehn?
Wie is der Bikepark Boppard ?

Greetz


----------



## skyfall (9. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Frage den Nils, der zeigt dir wie du das Ding montierst.




Danke, werde ich tun.

Rahmen ist ein Cube Attention, neu, 90

es geht vorwärts...


----------



## MannohnePlan (10. März 2011)

HolladieWaldfee schrieb:


> @Lord
> 
> Wie is der Bikepark Boppard ?
> 
> Greetz



Läuft zZ wohl ein großer Umbau, denke da kann man noch nicht so viel zu sagen.
Generell ganz spaßig, verliert aber seinen Reiz nach kurzer Zeit.
Aber das ein oder andere WE kann man da ruhig vorbeischauen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (10. März 2011)

@holla: in boppard war ich noch nich, bin erst seit februar hier unten, wollte aber zitnah hin sobald mein rad wieder fertig is, sitze jetzt erstmal auf dem trockenen


----------



## agrohardtail (10. März 2011)

Boppard finde ich vor allem nicht Dh bike tauglich, sehr stark gekschapte sprünge lassen sich halt mim dhler nicht gut fahren, vorher war die strecke spassiger.
soll wohl aer jetzt wieder allgemein tauglicher werden. mal schauen lasse mich zu saisonbeginn nochmal auf boppard ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolladieWaldfee (10. März 2011)

Alles kla sagst Bescheid wenn du es hier hast!
Wann macht Boppard denn auf ?
Im Notfall geh ich mim Rennrad hin 
Wo kann man sonst heir fahren ??


----------



## MannohnePlan (10. März 2011)

HolladieWaldfee schrieb:


> Alles kla sagst Bescheid wenn du es hier hast!
> Wann macht Boppard denn auf ?
> Im Notfall geh ich mim Rennrad hin
> Wo kann man sonst heir fahren ??



Ab 1.4 sollte wieder offen sein.


----------



## Brook (11. März 2011)

*Samstagsplanung:*

o8.30 - 11.oo Uhr Frühstück im Extrablatt
11.00 - open  biken auf den IKEA-Trails oder Boppard Park

Weitere Vorschläge, Interesse ... müssen wir wie die anderen Spießbürger einen Platz reservieren???


----------



## HolladieWaldfee (11. März 2011)

IKEA-Trails ??
DHler tauglich ?


----------



## Brook (11. März 2011)

HolladieWaldfee schrieb:


> IKEA-Trails ??
> DHler tauglich ?



Kommt darauf an was du daraus machst ... einen wirklichen DHler brauchst du hier in unserer Ecke ja sowieso gar nicht, finde ich 

Sprünge, Anlieger, Kurvenkombis, sicher auch etwas trampeln und immer wieder hochschieben ... sollte also passen. Im Anschluss dann noch das ordentliche IKEA Stair Gap und JA ... DHler passt


----------



## HolladieWaldfee (12. März 2011)

okay wunderbar
hab halt nur nen dhler daheim stehn 
okay hört sich echt cool an
wenn ich mein bike geholt hab können wir ja ma zammen ne runde drehn


----------



## Brook (12. März 2011)

HolladieWaldfee schrieb:


> okay wunderbar
> hab halt nur nen dhler daheim stehn
> okay hört sich echt cool an
> wenn ich mein bike geholt hab können wir ja ma zammen ne runde drehn



Dachte du wolltest heute schon mitfahren - war wohl nix.

Klar kannst du dich mal anschließen, sehr gern sogar ... desto mehr Biker - desto besser 

Wann ist dein Bike hier?


----------



## HolladieWaldfee (13. März 2011)

Hey
muss ma schaun
ich werd sicher noch die saisoneröffnung in Bad Wildbad usw mitnehmen
vllt auch erst nach Ostern
Hängt davon ab wie schnell ich die Bahncard bekomm
Ich meld mich dann einfach nomma
Freut mich dass das hier möglich ist


----------



## Brook (13. März 2011)

HolladieWaldfee schrieb:


> Hey
> muss ma schaun
> ich werd sicher noch die saisoneröffnung in Bad Wildbad usw mitnehmen
> vllt auch erst nach Ostern
> ...



Eine Bahncard kriegst du in 5 Minuten bei der Bahn ... eine vorübergehende notfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolladieWaldfee (13. März 2011)

ja muss halt warten bis mein studiausweis fertig is
sonst bekomm ich die nich günstiger^^


----------



## Koblenzer (16. März 2011)

Hallo!  Mein Name ist Chris, 21, und bin vor 3 Monaten von Polch nach Koblenz gezogen. War immerschon ein großer Fan von dem ganzen DH und Freeride-Gedöns. Heute war ich dann das erste mal unterwegs und hab mir mal den Skatepark unter der Südbrücke angeschaut, allerdings hatte ich mir da mehr vorgestellt. Aber zum Üben reichts erstmal...  Fahre im Moment ein "modifiziertes" Scott Voltage 2, also totaler Müll. Seit vorhin ne 8 im Hinterrad, Schaltung verbogen usw... Das einzige was noch funktioniert ist die Julie HP. Im Moment geht leider nicht mehr, da ich nur Azubi bin.  Jetzt les' ich hier was von IKEA-Trails usw und find in Google nichts darüber. Außerdem wärs interessant zu wissen, wer von euch direkt aus Koblenz kommt? Und obs eine Art regelmäßigen Stammtisch von ein paar Foren-Usern gibt? (Und ob vll. noch jemand Ersatzteile für mich hat )  Jau, hoffe mal, dass man mich hier aufnimmt


----------



## INTERCEPTOR226 (16. März 2011)

Hi Leute, 
ich bin der Olli, komme aus Kesselheim und suche leute die mich mal auf ein paar touren mitnehmen würden? Ich fahre zur zeit ein Carver pure 105. Ein CC-Hardtail. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich erst vor knapp einem halben jahr mit dem Mtbiken angefangen hab und dementsprechend noch ein anfänger bin.  Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmt.


----------



## Koblenzer (16. März 2011)

Hehe, hab noch ein Merida Hardtail am Start, was ganz gut läuft. Vielleicht sollten wir gemeinsam mal die Gegend erkunden. Stadtwald oder so ;-)


----------



## agrohardtail (17. März 2011)

warum hat man zwei fahrräder die nach eigener meinung müll sind, anstatt ein ordentliches


----------



## HolladieWaldfee (17. März 2011)

Hey ho Männers
können wir gerne ma machen!!
Muss aber erst noch mien bike holen
Mit touren wirds eher schwer da meins nich so gut dafür geeignet is
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## INTERCEPTOR226 (17. März 2011)

ja ok,trailriding ist auch in ordnung.  Sagt einfach mal bescheid wenn ihr zeit habt bin für alles offen.


----------



## T!ll (17. März 2011)

Was geht am Sonntag? 09.00 Kaffee am Bahnhof und danach ne Runde radeln?


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. März 2011)

immernoch kein passendes radl... der arsch wollte es erst dienstag losschicken. schreibt mittwoche dass er es erst heute schafft und hat noch nich geantwortet, habe ihm gesagt ich wills per express...der arsch der...


----------



## INTERCEPTOR226 (17. März 2011)

sorry mein inet spinnt     der hat mir meine beiträge nicht angezeigt und da dachte ich ich müsste noch einen schreiben. also sorry für die ganzen beiträge


----------



## INTERCEPTOR226 (17. März 2011)

Bin am Sonntag dabei. Welches kaffee am bahnhof meinst du denn?


----------



## INTERCEPTOR226 (17. März 2011)

Am Sonntag bin ich dabei. Welches Kaffee am Hbf meinst du denn?


----------



## HolladieWaldfee (17. März 2011)

@lordi
was geht? hast dir n anderes radl rausgelassen ?
oder is dein Dhler verschollen ?
Greetz


----------



## Brook (18. März 2011)

INTERCEPTOR226 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bin ich dabei. Welches Kaffee am Hbf meinst du denn?



Normalerweise immer Yormas ... da sieht man alles, sitzt drinnen im warmen, Kaffee kannst du dir selbst mischen, er schmeckt und ist günstig 

Am Liebsten würd ich ja vielleicht heute Abend noch ein paar Cityrunden drehen und am Samstag auch irgendwo das Rad bewegen - jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Brook (18. März 2011)

Samstagsmeeting: 11.oo Uhr und vielleicht wieder eine winzige Runde auf den IKEA-Trails mit anschließender "Hot Dog Mampferei" im Möbelhaus und vielleicht kriegt ja endlich jemand auch das Treppenset geritzt ;-)

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## T!ll (18. März 2011)

Geht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (18. März 2011)

ja, hab nen neuen rahmen bestellt und warte jetzt sehnsüchtich druff


----------



## INTERCEPTOR226 (22. März 2011)

Sorry Leute,  hab mich am sonntag in mülheim dirtpark ein bissel verletzt und kam heute erst aus dem krankenhaus wieder. Leichte Gehirnerschütterung.  Ich werde mein fahrrad die nächsten 2- 3 wochen erstmal stehenlassen.


----------



## Brook (22. März 2011)

AUA 

Ich wollte grad für morgen wieder ein Frühstück im EXTRABLATT vorschlagen:

8.30 Uhr
6,95 Euro (zzgl. Getränke)
.. Start in den Stadtwald nach Absprache

Wer ist dabei??


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (23. März 2011)

Wo?


----------



## Koblenzer (23. März 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> warum hat man zwei fahrräder die nach eigener meinung müll sind, anstatt ein ordentliches



Weil man als Azubi, mit eigener Wohnung in Koblenz, nur ein begrenztes Budget hat. Ich steh zwar auf Sport, aber Essen kommt bei mir (noch) vor Fahrradteilen... 

Könnt ihr mir erklären, was die IKEA-Trails sind?


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (23. März 2011)

Die sind genau hier! Aber pass' auf, gerade am Wochenende sind viele Wanderer unterwegs.
Im Vordergrund befindet sich übrigens das berühmte Treppengap von User Brook.


----------



## Koblenzer (23. März 2011)

Nicht im Ernst? Fett  Ich dachte erst, ihr meint damit Gelände in der Nähe vom IKEA.


----------



## Brook (23. März 2011)

Höhe und Weite kommt hin ... allerdings sind tatsächlich drinnen mehr Wanderer anzutreffen als draußen 

GEIL!!


----------



## T!ll (23. März 2011)

Morgen so ab 14.00 einer Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolladieWaldfee (23. März 2011)

Ne leider nich
bring am So meinen hobel mit
dann kömma demnächst ma losziehn !!


----------



## schaengel89 (24. März 2011)

Ich bin ab 14.30 unterwegs


----------



## T!ll (25. März 2011)

Plan für Samstag: halb zehn Hauptbahnhof, Frühstück und dann raus in den Wald


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (26. März 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob ichs schaffe, ist nicht mehr so lange bis halb 10. Hab gerade vorgefrühstückt und hau mich jetzt in die Falle....evtl. bis später.
Wenn jemand Lust hat später zu fahren darf er sich gerne melden...


----------



## Weltraumaffe (26. März 2011)

*Biken im Lahntal!*

Morgen 10:10Uhr (Sommerzeit!) fährt der Zug von Koblenz nach Obernhof! 
Treffen 30min vorher am Hauptbahnhof zum Kaffetrinken mit Till!

Ich erwarte euch dann in Obernhof gegen 10:50Uhr.

Ca. 30km Tour mit 4-5 Abfahrten.


----------



## schnellejugend (27. März 2011)

Da wäre ich gerne mitgefahren. Bin aber gestern erst aus Malle zurückgekommen. Das würde jetzt verständlicherweise nicht wirklich gut ankommen.

Fahrt ihr die oder die nächste Woche? Habe noch Urlaub und wäre zu fast jeder Zeit bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (27. März 2011)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Da wäre ich gerne mitgefahren. Bin aber gestern erst aus Malle zurückgekommen. Das würde jetzt verständlicherweise nicht wirklich gut ankommen.
> 
> Fahrt ihr die oder die nächste Woche? Habe noch Urlaub und wäre zu fast jeder Zeit bereit.



Perfekt, ich habe auch die kommende Woche frei wegen Resturlaub. Till kann sich sicher in der FH mal frei machen - also Boppard, Mühlheim Kärlich und Stadtwald!!


----------



## T!ll (27. März 2011)

Das klingt doch alles sehr gut. Morgen hab ich bis ca. 11Uhr Zeit, also wäre mindestens eine Stadtwaldrunde drin


----------



## skyfall (27. März 2011)

Hyvää päivää!

Ich liebe finnisch... <3


Also, Mein MTB ist vorraussichtlich um den 5.April rum fährtig, die Rock Shox Tora steht hier schon rum.
Sattelstütze, Vorbau Steuersatz für 15 gefunden, Deore Shifter und Kurbel samt Innenlager sind unterwegs.

Rahmen erstmal ein "immerhin überhauptwas" für 70, bis ich irwann mal Geld überhab.

Avid Juicy 3 und Mavic XCM 117 sind reserviert... fehlt nur noch das Geld, unddas kommt Mittwoch/Freitag. 

paar SLX Teile dran, und gut ist.

Also Semi-Schrott für 414 inkl. Versand!


wohnt wer von euch südlich Koblenz?


----------



## HolladieWaldfee (29. März 2011)

yooo
Hobel is jez da
Am We nach Boppard ?!?
Oder sonst was DHlastiges ?

MfG


----------



## T!ll (3. April 2011)

Morgen früh jemand Zeit? Werde gegen 8Uhr starten, evtl. noch Frühstück irgendwo in der Stadt.


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. April 2011)

so, meinerseits gehts auch vorwärts, in hoffentlich weniger als 2 wochen müsste mein rad auch endlich feddich sein und dann bin ich wieder am start


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. April 2011)

am samstag alle beim schlucht al forno oder jemand biken?


----------



## T!ll (7. April 2011)

Samstag GranFondue, aber Sonntag gerne !


----------



## SteFun76 (8. April 2011)

Interessanter Hinweis aus dem Nachbarforum: 

_*RE: Koblenzer Stadtwald Thread 
Moin Jungs,

unser Förster Plattfuß freut sich schon wie ein Schneekönig auf den Gayon Freerideday im Stadtwald. 

Daher meine Empfehlung, an diesem Tage unsere "illegalen" Trails zu meiden. Gemäß Ansage soll dann der lange angekündigte Rundumschlag incl. Anzeigen erfolgen. 

peace *_


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2011)

wann ist Gayon Freerideday???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (8. April 2011)

TOMORROW...

Sehen uns später, bin auch am start...
Bis gleich


----------



## Stratowski (8. April 2011)

Tach zusammen,
wohne in Aachen und bin zu Besuch dieses Wochenende in Koblenz. Da Biken alleine unlustiger und gefährlicher ist, würde ich mich ein paar Leuten anschließen.
Wollte Sonntag ne mittlere bis lange Tour machen mit möglichst vielen spaßigen Trails wie Hexen- oder Fischerpfad (bin bergabschmerzfrei).
Jemand unterwegs oder Lust was zu planen?
Grüße Christian


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2011)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> TOMORROW...
> 
> Sehen uns später, bin auch am start...
> Bis gleich



jup!


----------



## schaengel89 (10. April 2011)

Fährt heute noch jemand ?


----------



## dontheogl (10. April 2011)

Granfondo wie immer ein echt toller Event. 
Danke Canyon! 

Habe auch gelegentlich mal beim Pumptrack und beim Dirtjump die Cam draufgehalten, falls einer hier aus dem Thread dort irgendwo am Start war:


















*
Hier findet alle Canyon Granfondo 2011 Dirtjump und Pumptrack-Pics:*
(Für Großansicht anklicken - Registrierung vorausgesetzt)
*http://www.ride-downhill.com/galerie/thumbnails.php?album=465*​


----------



## SteFun76 (11. April 2011)

_*"Granfondo wie immer ein echt toller Event. 
Danke Canyon! "*_

Danke Canyon, jetzt kennen auch die letzen Helden aus dem Umkreis von 100 km unseren Fischer.... herzlichen Dank, Ihr seit so super ;-)


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (11. April 2011)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> _*"Granfondo wie immer ein echt toller Event.
> Danke Canyon! "*_
> 
> Danke Canyon, jetzt kennen auch die letzen Helden aus dem Umkreis von 100 km unseren Fischer.... herzlichen Dank, Ihr seit so super ;-)



... die wegen dieses kurzweiligen 2-min Secret Spots bestimmt wiederkommen werden... sei lieber froh und dankbar, dass sich die Canyon Guides nicht besser auskennen...


----------



## sebot.rlp (11. April 2011)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> _*"Granfondo wie immer ein echt toller Event.
> Danke Canyon! "*_
> 
> Danke Canyon, jetzt kennen auch die letzen Helden aus dem Umkreis von 100 km unseren Fischer.... herzlichen Dank, Ihr seit so super ;-)



Wer kennt mittlerweile den Fischer nicht?


----------



## T!ll (11. April 2011)

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stasi (11. April 2011)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Wer kennt mittlerweile den Fischer nicht?



deine mudda, meine mudda. und bis freitag vergangener woche 'die letzen Helden aus dem Umkreis von 100 km'.
dabei haette es auch bleiben duerfen/sollen.
die logik, deiner gleichgueltigkeit implizierenden aussage, erschliesst sich mir nicht.
auch wenn der stein laengst ins rollen geraten ist: wehret den anfaengen! (konfisziert akkus der ebiker)


----------



## Midas22 (11. April 2011)

Tach zusammen, bin vor kurzem nach koblenz gezogen und kenne hier noch keine strecke. fährt heute noch jemand? das wetter soll ja morgen wieder schlechter werden...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2011)

guckt mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8202352#post8202352


----------



## Tiger 2001 (12. April 2011)

@ Stasi
Wehret den Anfängen ist leider längst vorbei!
Dann hätte man ihn dir auch nicht zeigen dürfen. Oder bisst du schon mit dem Herrn Fischer vor 16 Jahren da runter?
Ist sicher schade um den Fischerpfad, aber der ist schon seit Jahren Überbefölkert. In der Bike stand eine Wegbeschreibung und danach war es mit "wehret den  Anfängen" erledigt.........


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2011)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Fischerpfad ist schon über 20 Jahre alt.


----------



## stasi (12. April 2011)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> @ Stasi
> Wehret den Anfängen ist leider längst vorbei!


war auch nicht auf den ff gemuenzt. generelles statement, welches (wieder mal) verantwortungsbewusstsein fuer den umgang mit jeglichen trails schueren soll.



Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Dann hätte man ihn dir auch nicht zeigen dürfen.


fuer mich macht es einen grossen unterschied, ob man mit einer kleinen gruppe integrer locals trails befaehrt/austauscht, oder aber ein grosses happening a la canyon daraus macht und hinz & kunz durch den wald jagdt.
wer kann schon fuer eine grosse, sicherlich anonyme gruppe seine hand ins feuer legen?



Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Oder bisst du schon mit dem Herrn Fischer vor 16 Jahren da runter?


nein. glaube mein erstes mal fand vor 13-14 jahren statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (12. April 2011)

@RockyRider66
Wollte nicht übertreiben, besser gesagt ich wusste es nicht gaaaanz genau.....
Bin ja auch erst vor 13Jahren dort das erste mal runter, und wollte nicht aus der Definition "wehret den Anfängen" rausfallen.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (12. April 2011)

Solche sinnlosen Diskussionen gibts nur in diesem Forum, sonst nirgends.
Ich beteilige mich aber sehr gerne daran. 

Hat jemand was dagegen, wenn ich Midas22 eine genaue Anfahrtsbeschreibung für euern ach' so tollen Trail gebe?
Er ist doch jetzt Koblenzer, somit auch Local.
Oder soll ich einen Link der unzähligen Anfahrtsbeschreibungen, die hier im Netz kursieren, posten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2011)

@tiger2001:
Ich weiß.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (12. April 2011)

@ Stasi
Denke wir haben da ähnliche Ansichten. Aber besser die fahren den Fischer (der eh schon geschunden ist) als sonstwo.
Werde versuchen am 05.05 auf dem Stamtisch der DIMB zu erscheinen, da könnte man sich ja mal austauschen.


----------



## stasi (12. April 2011)

SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Hat jemand was dagegen, wenn ich Midas22 eine genaue Anfahrtsbeschreibung für euern ach' so tollen Trail gebe?


 er muesste doch nur gugel bedienen - schon wuerde er videos (inkl anfahrt) von/mit zb dir finden... 



SkYrEaChEr schrieb:


> Er ist doch jetzt Koblenzer, somit auch Local.


aber ist er auch integer?


----------



## stasi (12. April 2011)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Aber besser die fahren den Fischer (der eh schon geschunden ist) als sonstwo.


sicher.
aber auch selbst das -muesste- nicht sein. 

naechstes mal ist es ein anderer trail.. wehret den anfaengen!


----------



## Tiger 2001 (12. April 2011)

Das wird mir jetzt dann doch ein wenig zu kleinkariert. Bitte zitiere mich komplett oder überhaupt nicht!
Genau das was du in deinem Post geschrieben hast sollte ja auch das Ergebnis meines vorherigen Posts darstellen!

P.S.
Mit welchem Bike bist du eigentlich vor 13-14 Jahren den Fischer gefahren?


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (12. April 2011)

stasi schrieb:


> er muesste doch nur gugel bedienen - schon wuerde er videos (inkl anfahrt) von/mit zb dir finden...
> 
> echt? Und gleich im plural? Weiß ich garnichts von...schick mal 'nen link!
> 
> Aber ist er auch integer?


 das gilt es erst noch herauszufinden...


----------



## stasi (12. April 2011)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Das wird mir jetzt dann doch ein wenig zu kleinkariert. Bitte zitiere mich komplett oder überhaupt nicht!
> Gnau das was du in deinem Post geschrieben hast sollte ja auch das Ergebnis meines vorherigen Posts darstellen!
> 
> P.S.
> Mit welchem Bike bist du eigentlich vor 13-14 Jahren den Fischer gefahren?




lieber tiger,

kleinkariert? aber hallo!
schoen, dass du mit deinem post entsprechendes darstellen wolltest - aber warum tust du es nicht? 

den kursiven text habe ich nicht zitiert, den unterstrichenen sehr wohl:


> _@ Stasi
> Denke wir haben da ähnliche Ansichten._ Aber besser die fahren den Fischer (der eh schon geschunden ist) als sonstwo.
> _Werde versuchen am 05.05 auf dem Stamtisch der DIMB zu erscheinen, da könnte man sich ja mal austauschen._


jetzt erklaere mir bitte, wie sich die kursiven textstellen sinngemaess auf meinen post muenzen lassen?
(brauchst du aber nicht - mir genuegt es, zu wissen, dass wir einer meinung sind)

btw - wird wohl ein zaskar gewesen sein.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (12. April 2011)

Wie mein Kolege immer sagt "Ein wenig Transfer muss sein".



> (brauchst du aber nicht - mir genuegt es, zu wissen, dass wir einer meinung sind)


Na endlich! 
Dann hätte deine letzten beide Posts ja auch nicht sein müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stasi (12. April 2011)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Dann hätte deine letzten beide Posts ja auch nicht sein müssen!



kleinkariert auf ganzer linie


----------



## Midas22 (12. April 2011)

ääääääähm, ich wollte euch nicht eure geheimen trails entlocken sondern nur fragen ob gestern jemand zeit und lust hatte zu fahren 

@ skyreacher, trotzdem danke


----------



## stasi (12. April 2011)

keine sorge; die befuerchtung hat sicher niemand.
du bist zufaellig in die schusslinie geraten 
ueberhaupt sollte man hier nicht alles bierernst nehmen.


----------



## T!ll (13. April 2011)

Ist heute Nachmittag jemand unterwegs? Starte irgendwann ab 14.00.
apropos Bier, jetzt kann man endlich die Touren wieder im Pretzer ausklingen lassen


----------



## Staabi (14. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Tiger 2001 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich glaube der Fischerpfad ist schon über 20 Jahre alt.
> ...


----------



## schaengel89 (14. April 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand ?


----------



## Midas22 (14. April 2011)

ich wär dabei


----------



## LifesAGamble (15. April 2011)

es kommen auch wieder bessere zeiten...wer hat denn sonst noch morgen früh zeit und lust zu biken? also mit mir....


----------



## T!ll (18. April 2011)

Für Kurzentschlossene: 1530Uhr, Treffpunkt Panoramaweg/Karthause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (24. April 2011)

Hi, bin nur ab und zu und Koblenz...habe aber leider feststellen müssen, dass sowohl KöBa als auch der Trails oderhalb von Bienhorntal den Waldarbeitern zum Opfer gefallen sind. Trailpflege dringend nötig ... oder geht an der KöBa nix mehr? Wie ist der Stand der Dinge?


----------



## SteFun76 (27. April 2011)

Tja, Fritz,

don´t talk just do it.........


----------



## Silenz (29. April 2011)

Tach allerseits!
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich im Kreis Koblenz ein Speci Pitch probesitzen kann? Dass ein Händler gerade eins rumstehen hat, ist ja eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Aber wenn hier jemand eins besitzt, oder einen kennt der eins fährt, schickt mir doch bitte eine Nachricht. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## T!ll (29. April 2011)

Der Fahrrad Franz im Industriegebiet hatte mal eins (bzw könnte es noch da haben).

Achja, *Biken am Samstag:*
12.30Uhr 
Treffpunkt Hauptbahnhof


----------



## twisthead (29. April 2011)

das Pitch vom Franz ist weg, da in meinem Besitz 

Rahmengröße L...bei Interesse PN

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2011)

Schau mal bei Laufrad Racingbikes in Lahnstein vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silenz (30. April 2011)

Ich hab schon im Laufrad angerufen. Da ist es auch erst vor kurzem raus 
@twisthead: Geil! Ist gebongt!

thx mates, der Fall kann zu den Akten. Ich hoffe, dass ich diesen Sommer mal mittouren kann.

grüaß


----------



## Brook (5. Mai 2011)

Darf ich vorstellen:

MTB Einsteigertour
Mittwoch, 11.05
17.oo Uhr Bahnhof Koblenz

Besonders lieb wären mit *ANFÄNGER*! Biker und Bikerinnen, welche sich noch nicht so gut im Stadtwald zurecht finden.

Till und der Rest ... wir fahren am Donnerstag wieder zusammen 

... die restlichen Informationen findet Ihr im Anhang!


----------



## slayer1208 (6. Mai 2011)

Hi wollte mal Allen einen Guten Tag Wünschen


----------



## chris4711 (6. Mai 2011)

Moin


----------



## Lars56 (6. Mai 2011)

Gute Morje


----------



## SoundVibration (9. Mai 2011)

Hey Eifelbiker, seit einiger Zeit war ich um Ostern herum wieder mal in meiner alten Heimat. Ganz Euer Revier mit Schiefer und viel Wasser links und rechts. Wer Lust auf paar Minuten Bachlauf, Trails und Burgen hat ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p25VUg-3jg"]YouTube        - "Burg Eltz und Elzer Wald" Mountainbike GoPro Hero HD[/nomedia]

Gruß
SV mit treuem Canyon Nerve ES


----------



## T!ll (9. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön, genau das richtige "Frühstücksfernsehen"


----------



## Brook (9. Mai 2011)

Wer will noch ... Wetter soll super sein und alleine fahren macht doch keinen Spaß!!




Brook schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen:
> 
> MTB Einsteigertour
> Mittwoch, 11.05
> ...


----------



## de flö (9. Mai 2011)




----------



## Antilles (9. Mai 2011)

> Wer will noch ... Wetter soll super sein und alleine fahren macht doch keinen Spaß!!
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Brook*
> ...



Hab grad 2 leute angemeldet und 2 weitere erfahre ich erst heut abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (10. Mai 2011)

mein vater wollte mitfahren 
bin auch im stadtwald vllt sieht man sich ja


----------



## Antilles (10. Mai 2011)

dann klick auf den link mit brooks email und meld ihn an:-D


----------



## Board-Raider (11. Mai 2011)

bin auch dabei als Neukoblenzer.

email is raus.

Bis heut abend, und frohes schaffen.


----------



## Brook (12. Mai 2011)

DANKE vom Guide an alle Teilnehmer!!!


Ach ... und noch was ... Kevin, dich nehm ich *nicht *mehr mit!




Brook schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen:
> 
> MTB Einsteigertour
> Mittwoch, 11.05
> ...


----------



## Antilles (12. Mai 2011)

Ja hat auch großen spass gemacht!
darf von allen sagen das sie gerne nochmal mitkommen.


----------



## Board-Raider (12. Mai 2011)

sind die verlohrenen Bremsbacken denn nochmal aufgetaucht 

bis zm nächsten mal, sagt bescheid!


----------



## Spatz79 (12. Mai 2011)

Ich wäre auch gerne mitgefahren,
hat aber Zeitlich nicht gepasst.
Evtl das nächste mal.


----------



## SteFun76 (12. Mai 2011)

@ Spatz

Wir können gerne mal ne Einführung machen.
Nehme Dich gerne mal mit ;-)
LG 
SteFun


----------



## Brook (12. Mai 2011)

GANZ IM ERNST ... wir wiederholen die Geschichte auf alle Fälle. Muss ja selbst noch eine Menge üben und um für die Guide Prüfung zugelassen zu werden - noch eine Praktikumstour. Dieses Mal jedoch eine Tagestour mit etwas mehr Höhenmetern, Kilometern und somit möglicherweise nicht mehr ganz einsteigertauglich.

Aber sicher kriegen wir auch noch mal eine echte Einsteigertour auf die Reihe. Die gestrige Stadtwaldrunde war für einige schon hart an der Grenze - nicht ausdauertechnisch betrachtet, sondern eher was die Fahrtechnik angeht.

Fahrtechniktraining, mal mit einer Kamera verschiedene Fahrsituationen aufzeichnen und dann beim Bier darüber sprechen.

Besser werden ist immer möglich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (12. Mai 2011)

Ich werd heut abend auch noch ne kleine runde drehen.

von 17:15-18:15 hab ich mal geplant.

Hat jemand lust mitzukommen?

@ Brook wie wärs mal mit nem kleinen Technik Kurs?

Bunny Hop, Hinterrad Umsetzen, usw. üben?
am besten auf einem Parkpaltz mit ein paar Hütchen und Hindernissen.


----------



## schaengel89 (12. Mai 2011)

Bin ab !8.00 Uhr mit Midas22 unterwegs.


----------



## Spatz79 (12. Mai 2011)

nen Technik Kurs würde ich auch gerne machen. 
Vor allem nach dem ich mich am Samstag so schön weggelegt habe...


----------



## INTERCEPTOR226 (13. Mai 2011)

An einem Technik-kurs und einer einsteiger-tour bin ich auch interessiert hatte bei der letzten leider keine zeit


----------



## T!ll (13. Mai 2011)

Biken am Samstag 

Treffen um 09.00 Uhr Hbf


----------



## >Helge< (13. Mai 2011)

Hi Till!

Wo soll´s denn hingehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (13. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, entscheiden wir dann morgen spontan


----------



## bertrueger (13. Mai 2011)

Hi,
würde mich gerne anschließen, wenn nichts dagegen spricht.

gruß
Bert


----------



## T!ll (14. Mai 2011)

Was soll schon dagegen sprechen? Komm vorbei


----------



## tubular (19. Mai 2011)

Schöne Idee, leider hab ich den ersten Termin verpasst. Ich bin ebenfalls an einem Aufbaukurs "Orientierung im Stadtwald" (gehe andauernd verloren) und "Technik" (leg mich andauernd hin) interessiert.


----------



## T!ll (27. Mai 2011)

*Samstags Biken*
-Treffen gegen 09.15 am Bahnhof
-Bahn nach Boppard
-so oft Bimmelbahn fahren wie geht


----------



## T!ll (28. Mai 2011)

Und für Sonntag gilt dann im Prinzip das gleiche, was Treffpunkt und Startzeit angeht


----------



## Brook (29. Mai 2011)

Uhrzeit sollte doch 9.30 Uhr sein ... und dann noch einen Kaffee, gelle. Also, wer auch immer Lust hat solle kommen. Wir brauchen noch für das Tagesticket weitere Leute.

Wetter is top ... also alle Mann raus aus den Federn!!



T!ll schrieb:


> Und für Sonntag gilt dann im Prinzip das gleiche, was Treffpunkt und Startzeit angeht


----------



## Antilles (29. Mai 2011)

kann nicht, geh heut wieder klettern und camaro fahren:-D


----------



## Brook (30. Mai 2011)

Darf ich vorstellen:

*EXPERTEN TAGESTOUR* am *04.06.2011* / kommenden SAMSTAG

- meine zweite und somit letzte Praktikumstour (Zulassungsvorraussetzung für die DIMB Guide Prüfung)
- max. Teilnehmerzahl 5 oder 10 (wegen dem Zugticket)
- mindestens 1.ooo Höhenmeter gilt es zu bewältigen
- Treffen um 9.oo Uhr am Bahnhof ... Ende am Pretzer Biergarten
- die Abfahrten auf streckenweise echt kniffligen Passagen
- Downhill nur auf Trails (steil abfallend, mit engen Kurven, mit Geröll)
- Anmeldeschluss ist der Freitag 03.06
- klar wieder KOSTENFREI (nur Zugticket & Verpflegung müssen gezahlt werden)
- bei Fragen ruft mich einfach kurz an

Alles weitere steht in der PDF ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Gibt es die Chance für Donnerstag einen nette Trailtour zu organisieren? 

Würde das Gebiet rund um Koblenz gerne besser kennen lernen .  Durch Locals lernt man das eben am besten 
Darf gerne alles dabei sein.... ob enge Spitzkehren oder verblockte Passagen..

Würde mich freuen

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (1. Juni 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Gibt es die Chance für Donnerstag einen nette Trailtour zu organisieren?
> 
> ...



Wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen? Bahnhof schlage ich vor ... und vorher würde ich gern ausführlich mit meiner Freundin frühstücken. Nur Stadtwald oder darf es auch eine andere Ecke mit schicken Trails sein ... kann man aber auch noch vor Ort besprechen. Wie schaut es bei dir mit Samstag aus??


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juni 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen? Bahnhof schlage ich vor ... und vorher würde ich gern ausführlich mit meiner Freundin frühstücken. Nur Stadtwald oder darf es auch eine andere Ecke mit schicken Trails sein ... kann man aber auch noch vor Ort besprechen. Wie schaut es bei dir mit Samstag aus??



Samstag is leider schlecht...

morgen wäre schon super...

ich wäre auch an schicken trails interessiert  .. darf gern bis S3 gehn, falls vorhanden  

Tempo darf gerne gemütlich sein


----------



## Brook (1. Juni 2011)

gegen 11 Uhr am Bahnhof ... und dann sehen wir weiter. Mal schaun wer alles kommt und wo wir fahren könnten!




--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Samstag is leider schlecht...
> 
> morgen wäre schon super...
> 
> ...


----------



## Brook (3. Juni 2011)

Wer würde noch mit wollen? Ist die Uhrzeit zu früh? Die Anforderungen zu hoch? Habe versucht die kniffligsten Stellen zu beschreiben, wobei man diese auch kurz schieben kann ... alles machbar, mit etwas Erfahrung auf dem Bike 

Samstag ist frei und super Wetter ... also RAUF auf´s Bike!





Brook schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen:
> 
> *EXPERTEN TAGESTOUR* am *04.06.2011* / kommenden SAMSTAG
> 
> ...


----------



## Board-Raider (3. Juni 2011)

würde super gerne mit kommen. aber mein arm ist leider noch nicht völlig in Ordnung. Hast mich ja gesehen 

wie viele haben sich denn bisher angemeldet?


----------



## Brook (3. Juni 2011)

fix angemeldet: 1er!!!



Board-Raider schrieb:


> würde super gerne mit kommen. aber mein arm ist leider noch nicht völlig in Ordnung. Hast mich ja gesehen
> 
> wie viele haben sich denn bisher angemeldet?


----------



## Antilles (3. Juni 2011)

sonst fahren wir halt so, ohne dimb tour! hauptsache schicke neue trails kennenlernen^^


----------



## Brook (3. Juni 2011)

DAUMEN HOCH ...... 




Antilles schrieb:


> sonst fahren wir halt so, ohne dimb tour! hauptsache schicke neue trails kennenlernen^^


----------



## Weltraumaffe (6. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute!
Ab nächste Woche darf ich langsam wieder aufs Rad...

Freu mich paar von euch mal wiederzusehen, nach verkackten 9 Wochen Fahrverbot.

Till haste dir schon Street-Schlappen zugelegt? Darf ja noch nicht soviel Bergauf fahren, durch den Wald, deswegen erstmal nur locker Flachland.

Gruß an alle Kollegas aus Koblenz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Juni 2011)

9 Wochen? 11 Monate!


----------



## SteFun76 (6. Juni 2011)

@ Leo
willkommen zurück....
Gib bescheid, wenn Du wieder shuttlebereit bist 
CU in the Wood

PS: Hier das EHEC Fotostatement:


----------



## Sonnesteiber (7. Juni 2011)

ich nutze die kranke zeit die ich hab zum radel polieren und es so in ordnung bringen,das fuchsi vollstens zufrieden ist,dann können wir mal wieder ne runde drehen.
@antilles,till und brook,ich hab ne fixe idee für den sommer,könntet ihr da ein wochenende entbehren? 

sorry till ich hab dich vergessen,wirst natürlich nachträglich geaddet


----------



## T!ll (7. Juni 2011)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Ab nächste Woche darf ich langsam wieder aufs Rad...
> 
> Freu mich paar von euch mal wiederzusehen, nach verkackten 9 Wochen Fahrverbot.
> ...



Dann fahren wir bald Grundlagenausdauer


----------



## Midas22 (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, mein bike hat letztes wochenende etwas gelitten und jetzt brauch ich ne werkstatt in koblenz. bremse und schaltung ist im eimer und ich trau mich da nicht ran, kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen? vielen dank im voraus


----------



## sebot.rlp (7. Juni 2011)

Midas22 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mein bike hat letztes wochenende etwas gelitten und jetzt brauch ich ne werkstatt in koblenz. bremse und schaltung ist im eimer und ich trau mich da nicht ran, kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen? vielen dank im voraus



Bernd Regenhardt im Markenbildchenweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (7. Juni 2011)

Midas22 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mein bike hat letztes wochenende etwas gelitten und jetzt brauch ich ne werkstatt in koblenz. bremse und schaltung ist im eimer und ich trau mich da nicht ran, kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen? vielen dank im voraus



... oder Canyon Headquater - sollte es nicht mehr zu reparieren sein


----------



## Midas22 (7. Juni 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> ... oder Canyon Headquater - sollte es nicht mehr zu reparieren sein




 na so schlimm wird es hoffentlich nicht sein


----------



## Antilles (7. Juni 2011)

oder probike beim edeka kreuzberg in ko macht auch top arbeit!


----------



## ceata (9. Juni 2011)

Allerdings kannste da bissl mehr geld einpacken


----------



## Antilles (9. Juni 2011)

bisher hab ich da keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht, kann aber sein, meine familie geht da quasi schon immer hin, dementsprechend kennen die uns da^^


----------



## SteFun76 (9. Juni 2011)

Servus Jungs...

bitte alle mal " I like klicken" für Foto der Woche.... 
Thx




CU in the Wood
Stefun


----------



## LifesAGamble (10. Juni 2011)

am schlimmsten ist der arsch auf dem fahrrad...


----------



## T!ll (10. Juni 2011)

Wer fährt morgen?


----------



## Brook (10. Juni 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen?



Gehe jetzt erst einmal mit Alex Crepes essen ... und mache mir dabei einen Kopf über morgen! Denke aber, sollte klappen. Sicherheitshalber lade ich auch die GroPro schon mal, stecke deinen Stick mit den ganzen alten Videos (Rohmaterial) ein .... und vielleicht rocken wir ja dann morgen schon wieder die Spitzkehren zusammen 

innen - innen - innen


----------



## T!ll (10. Juni 2011)

Gut, dann komm aber nicht wieder mit dem GrandCanyon und Klickis ;-)
Hab schon eine Idee ... mit Zugfahrt und so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (10. Juni 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Gut, dann komm aber nicht wieder mit dem GrandCanyon und Klickis ;-)
> Hab schon eine Idee ... mit Zugfahrt und so ...



9.oo Uhr Bahnhof 

... genug Zeit für Kaffee, futtern und dann ab mit dem Zug die Mosel hoch und runter 

Freu me


----------



## T!ll (10. Juni 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Freu me



Dito


----------



## bertrueger (10. Juni 2011)

bin dabei.


----------



## Brook (12. Juni 2011)

Jemand eine Idee was wir heute machen könnten?


----------



## SteFun76 (13. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs,

today Shuttle-Day.... wer hat Zeit und Lust??? So gegen 13.30 Uhr.
Mosel, Boppard, Fischer etc.... egal..
Macht mal Maildung
CU in the Wood


----------



## SteFun76 (17. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs,

jemand Interesse an einem Kona Stinky????




Das Ding hat höchstes 3 mal die Eisdiehle gesehen, absoluter Neuzustand. 
Man beachte die Katzenaugen....hahahahaha.

Das Teil ist in L.

CU in the Wood


----------



## T!ll (18. Juni 2011)

Geht morgen was? Wetterbericht sieht ja nich ganz so toll aus ....


----------



## T!ll (24. Juni 2011)

*Biken am Samstag*

Treffpunkt: Koblenz Hauptbahnhof
Zeit: 13.20 Uhr


----------



## schaengel89 (24. Juni 2011)

Was steht denn an ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (25. Juni 2011)

Ich bin mit meiner Freundin quasi schon unterwegs ... wollen so gegen 11.oo Uhr den Zug Richtung Boppard nehmen. Dort vielleicht irgendeinen schicken Trail fahren und dann, vielleicht mit dem Zugticket wieder hoch und auf alle Fälle die Teufelslay zur Mosel runter - dort treffen wir uns dann irgendwann / irgendwo mit Jan und Till 

Wer Lust hat kommt einfach gegen 11.oo zum Bahnhof - würde Sinn machen, wegen dem "5 Personen Tagesticket"!!!

Könnt auch vorher noch mal anrufen: o171 4II 25 oI

ENDE


----------



## Midas22 (25. Juni 2011)

schade, bin gerade eben erst zurück gekommen. aber wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? wetter soll auch wieder besser sein


----------



## T!ll (25. Juni 2011)

Ja heute ists leider ins Wasser gefallen, morgen dann 09.00 Uhr, wieder Hbf!


----------



## bebo2403 (25. Juni 2011)

Bin dabei, wenn ich mich überwinden kann aufzustehen.


----------



## T!ll (25. Juni 2011)

sehr schön. Es lohnt sich ;-)


----------



## schaengel89 (27. Juni 2011)

Jemand Lust gegen 15:00 oder 16:00 Uhr mit zu fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (28. Juni 2011)

falls noch jemand ne gopro hd hero sucht:

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/gopro-helmet-hd.html

derzeit fÃ¼r 280â¬ zu haben!


----------



## SteFun76 (1. Juli 2011)

Servus Jungs,

das mit dem Kona Stinki war kein Spass, das Teil ist noch zu haben.....
CU in the Woods


----------



## T!ll (6. Juli 2011)

*Für Frühaufsteher*
Morgen um 06.15 Uhr starten wir zu einer kurzen Runde. Treffpunkt e-Werk/Karthause oder ein paar Minuten später auf der Gülser Brücke.


----------



## Herr_Flo (11. Juli 2011)

Hey ich war schon lang nicht mehr aufem Rad und wollte morgen Fischer und Hexenpfad befahren...
Gute Idee oder sind die wie Köba und Ecki nicht befahrbar?

lg Flo


----------



## Board-Raider (11. Juli 2011)

ich würde am Mittwoch gern ne Runde drehen.
Morgen kann ich leider nicht. mein Bike ist gerade bei der Erstinspektion beim Laufrad 

Hat jemand Lust? zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr starten...


----------



## Herr_Flo (11. Juli 2011)

Hmmmm ich schreib Donnerstag ne Klausur, daher eher nein... 
Donnerstag eine runde?

Wobei ich dazusagen muss das ich Körperlich wie Technisch nicht auf dem neusten Stand bin 
lg


----------



## Board-Raider (11. Juli 2011)

jo Donnerstag passt mir auch gut in den Kram.

17 Uhr am Bahnhof?

aber der Mittwochstermin steht bei mir trotzdem.


----------



## Herr_Flo (11. Juli 2011)

Ja würde mir in den kram passen 

vor dem Haupteingang?
was hast du dir so km und hm so vorgestellt?


----------



## Board-Raider (11. Juli 2011)

ja vorm Haupteingang!

"wo/HM/KM" können wir ja vor Ort ausmachen.


----------



## T!ll (11. Juli 2011)

Komme vielleicht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spatz79 (12. Juli 2011)

menno... Do habe ich schon nen bike Termin...

Was steht am we an?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (12. Juli 2011)

Dönerstag bin ich auch mit dabei, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. 
Riskante Rutschpartie mit meiner kaputten Schulter kann ich mir noch nicht erlauben...


----------



## Herr_Flo (19. Juli 2011)

Wie schauts den die Woche hier aus?


----------



## Board-Raider (19. Juli 2011)

wäre am Start wenns nicht regnet.
aber der Wetterbericht lässt nichts gutes auf sich...

morgen 17:30!?


----------



## Herr_Flo (19. Juli 2011)

17.30 wäre mir zu spät! 
Wollte evtl morgen gegen 14uhr starten!?

Sonnst evtl mal Donnerstag anplanen?


----------



## Board-Raider (19. Juli 2011)

kann frühstens um 17 Uhr muss ja auf die Schaff.

aber Donnerstag geht natürlich auch.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (19. Juli 2011)

Ich wäre evtl. dabei morgen. Wo solls denn hingehen?


----------



## Herr_Flo (19. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte nichts spezielles im Kopf!
Hoffe es bleibt trocken...


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (20. Juli 2011)

Ok, 14 Uhr bin ich dabei. Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Flo (20. Juli 2011)

Moin, also geht 14.30? Mein Zug kommt dan erst am Bahnhof an...

Treffen somit am Bahnhof? oder Oberwerth? mir ist es wurst...


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (20. Juli 2011)

Stehe um 14:30 UHR vor dem Hbf.


----------



## SteFun76 (20. Juli 2011)

Moin Jungs, 

Kona Stinky ist noch zu haben.....

check this....


----------



## Board-Raider (20. Juli 2011)

ich fahr heut abend mit nem Kollegen los: 18 Uhr HBF
wenn sich noch jemand anschließen möchte gerne...

vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht.

@ Flo kannst ja nochmal bei mir durchklingeln lassen wegen morgen..

guten Hunger!


----------



## Spatz79 (20. Juli 2011)

ich bin raus für Morgen.

und es heisst Spatz und nicht Spatzi.


----------



## SteFun76 (20. Juli 2011)

Spatz79 schrieb:


> ich bin raus für Morgen.
> 
> und es heisst Spatz und nicht Spatzi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (20. Juli 2011)

bei Midas und mir wars eben nur eine recht kurze Runde.

Leider hat meine Talas den Geist beim Berg hoch fahren aufgegeben und ist komplett weggesackt.
14 Bar in der Druckkammer und trotzdem lässt sich das Teil bis unten durchdrücken 

naja hat ja noch Garantie.

demzufolge kann ich morgen leider nicht


----------



## Herr_Flo (20. Juli 2011)

Schade, naja dan seh zu das du wieder ne Gabel im Bike hast 
Sonnst kann ich eine Coil nur empfehlen


----------



## Board-Raider (22. Juli 2011)

An alle Koblenzer die mitten in der Stadt Wohnen:

Am *Montag* wird um *17 Uhr* eine *Fliegerbombe entschärft*.

Im Umkreis von 300m wird alles evakuiert! Wir müssen auch raus.



> *Koblenz*
> 
> *Bombe wird am Montag entschärft*
> 
> Die in der Koblenzer Vorstadt gefundene Fliegerbombe soll am  Montagabend entschärft werden. Rund 4.000 Menschen im Umkreis von rund  300 Metern um die Fundstelle Mainzerstraße/Ecke Roonstraße müssen - laut  Feuerwehr - ihre Wohnungen verlassen. Um 17 Uhr soll die Evakuierung  beginnen. Am Wochenende werden alle Betroffenen mit einem Flyer  schriftlich darüber informiert. Von der amerikanischen Fliegerbombe gehe  derzeit keine Gefahr aus, so die Feuerwehr.  Sie wird bis zur  Entschärfung von Mitarbeitern des Ordnungsamtes bewacht.


http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/rp/koblenz/-/id=1642/ms3lia/index.html#meldung97696


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (22. Juli 2011)

An alle Freunde des gepflegten Kulturguts:
Am 27. September gibt der irische Kultsänger Chris de Burgh ein einmaliges Gastspiel in der Oberwerth Halle.




Wer Chris de Burgh kennt weiß wovon ich hier rede: Zu seinen größten Erfolgen zählen die Lieder The Lady in Red, Don't Pay the Ferryman, Where Peaceful Waters Flow und High on Emotion. Insgesamt verkauften sich seine Alben (darunter 18 Studioalben) bislang über 45 Millionen Mal weltweit. Die Platten erhielten rund 200 Mal Gold- oder Platinauszeichnungen. Und nun kommt er auch nach Koblenz!!!

Ein kleiner Hinweis noch: Wegen eines erneuten Einsatzes des Kampfmittelräumdienstes auf dem Gelände des Stadtteils Oberwerth im Laufe des Septembers ist nicht auszuschließen, dass das Konzert umverlegt werden muss. Ersatz-Auftrittsort ist Board-Raider's Wohnzimmer in der Südlichen Vorstadt.

Karten im Vorverkauf über die Koblenz Touristik oder hier:

http://www.sporthalle-oberwerth.de/index.php?view=details&id=142:Chris de Burgh & Band


----------



## Board-Raider (23. Juli 2011)

Gerne im Altbau lassen sich die Leute bis unter die decke stapeln. Da geht was.


----------



## Midas22 (24. Juli 2011)

Hat morgen jemand zufällig frei und hat Lust ne Runde oder ne kleine  Tour zu fahren? Laut Wetterbericht bleibts morgen trocken und 20 Grad


----------



## Herr_Flo (24. Juli 2011)

Wann woltest du gehen? Hätte Bock!


----------



## Midas22 (24. Juli 2011)

also ich hätte ab 12 zeit. mir egal wann wir starten


----------



## Herr_Flo (24. Juli 2011)

14uhr am Hauptbahnhof?


----------



## Midas22 (24. Juli 2011)

check


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookpat (25. Juli 2011)

Was für Touren fahrt ihr denn so? wie hoch ist denn der Schwierigkeitsgrad und der Konditionsaufwand?

Würde dann nämlich als Einsteiger mal mit euch fahren.


----------



## Midas22 (25. Juli 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was wir heute fahren, kenne den Herrn Flo auch noch nicht. 

Ich hab selber erst letztes Jahr angefangen  Konditionsmäßig kann es nicht so heftig werden weil wir ja schon fast 14:00h haben und soviel Zeit garnicht bleibt. Und bei zu heftigen Stellen steig ich auch gerne noch ab. Also kommste einfach mal vorbei


----------



## SteFun76 (29. Juli 2011)

Moin Jungs,

merkwürdige Ereignisse werfen ihre Schatten voraus....

Da ist doch plötzlich zur Freude aller, der Skyreacher-Sprung am Fischer  wieder aufgebaut ( incl. Chicken ) und ein paar Tage später hat jemand das ganze wieder zurückgebaut

Wer macht denn bitte sowas???


----------



## schaengel89 (29. Juli 2011)

Fährt heute i-wer ?


----------



## MoRum80 (30. Juli 2011)

ist nächste woche jemand im stadtwald unterwegs, der sich da gut auskennt und mir paar trails zeigen könnte?


----------



## hesinde2006 (30. Juli 2011)

> ist nächste woche jemand im stadtwald unterwegs, der sich da gut auskennt und mir paar trails zeigen könnte?


Hier ! Ich ! Fahrstil XC


----------



## T!ll (6. August 2011)

*Sonntagsrunde*

09.00 Uhr am Bahnhof

Der Plan ist bisher: Bimmelbahn fahren in Boppard


----------



## Warpspinne (6. August 2011)

Biekpark Boppard shreddern oder was?


----------



## T!ll (6. August 2011)

Möglicherweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanE (7. August 2011)

Hallo an Euch alle,

kürzlich wurde ja die Interessengemeinschaft Koblenz der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike e.V. (DIMB e.V. IG Koblenz) gegründet.

Fokus der IG Koblenz ist es Lobbyarbeit für die Interessen der Mountainbiker im Großraum Koblenz zu betreiben.

Die breite Öffentlichkeit, die Stadtverwaltung sowie andere Behörden und Verbände sollen für die Belange von uns Mountainbikern sensibilisiert werden.

Langfristiges Ziel der IG Koblenz ist die Einrichtung eines offiziellen Trailnetzwerks für Mountainbiker im Koblenzer Stadtwald.

Ein ähnliches Vorhaben wurde wie die meisten von Euch wissen bereits in Stromberg bei Bingen realisiert. (http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/). 

Um die Bemühungen der IG Koblenz auf eine möglichst breite Basis zu stellen sammeln wir Unterstützerunterschriften.

Wer uns unterstützen möchte kann das angehängte PDF downloaden, in seinem Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis Unterschriften sammeln und die ausgefüllte Unterschriftenliste an der Kasse im Canyon Showroom in der Karl-Tesche Str. 12 , 56073 Koblenz abgeben.

Wäre super wenn möglichst viele von Euch unterschreiben. 

Tschö,

Jan


----------



## Herr_Flo (8. August 2011)

Hat die Woche jemand lust zu Biken?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (8. August 2011)

Hiho,

ich hab ab nun 3 Wochen lang Urlaub und hab jeden Tag Zeit zu biken, solang Wetter mitspielt.

Also wenn was geht, bitte hier posten!


----------



## MoRum80 (9. August 2011)

je nach wetter und stundenplan bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Herr_Flo (9. August 2011)

Wie schaut es den morgen aus? Morgen soll es wohl trocken werden...


----------



## Weltraumaffe (9. August 2011)

Jo Wettervorhersagen sehen gut aus!
Wäre dabei, wenns nicht doch pisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (9. August 2011)

wäre auch dabei.

14 Uhr wäre ganz gut was meint ihr


----------



## Herr_Flo (9. August 2011)

14.30 wäre bei mir gut! da kommt mein Zug aus MK an!


----------



## Board-Raider (9. August 2011)

jo das passt.

14:30 dann am HBF wenn's den anderen auch recht ist.

btw. hat jemand Interesse am We ne größere Tour zu machen Fr. oder Sa. !?

Ich hatte an den Binger-Wald gedacht oder Bad Kreuznach

was mir so vorschwebt (Bingen):

Steckenschläferklamm
Kreuzbachklamm
Burgentrails
Salzkopf
3 Brugenblick

hat jemand Interesse!?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (9. August 2011)

Alles klar 14:30Uhr am HBF, solange es nicht regnet


----------



## Weltraumaffe (9. August 2011)

Muss leider passen -.- Schaltwerk hält nicht, ist nun das 2te zerbröselt macht so kein Sinn. Bis die Tage mal Jungs, hoffe morgen kommt mein neues schon an.


----------



## MoRum80 (9. August 2011)

14:30 geht bei mir auch nich, ich hock noch in der schule -.-


----------



## Herr_Flo (10. August 2011)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Muss leider passen -.- Schaltwerk hält nicht, ist nun das 2te zerbröselt macht so kein Sinn. Bis die Tage mal Jungs, hoffe morgen kommt mein neues schon an.


 
ich drück dir die Daumen 


@MoRum wie ist den dein Stundenplan? Man könnte sich ja fürs nächste mal nach dir richten!


----------



## MoRum80 (10. August 2011)

also diese woche kann ich erst sonntag wieder, morgen ist bis 5 schule und danach noch TT-training, FR und SA arbeiten... uhrzeit ist mir eig. völlig egal, ich kann mich da nach euch richten

edit: haben wir uns vlt. gesehen auf dem trail, der vom remstecken runter zum kühkopf führt mit den 3 oder 4 kickern? ^^


----------



## Herr_Flo (10. August 2011)

hmmmm ne glaube nicht... Wir haben heute ein paar CC-Downhiller und ein paar MTB Kids gesehen...

Da ich mom Semesterferien habe ist mir der Ort und Zeit fast egal... Freitag Samstag ist allerdings auch der Tag der Arbeit :/


----------



## MoRum80 (10. August 2011)

alright. welche trails fährst du so? vlt. ließe sich morgen zwischen halb 12 und halb 3 noch was einrichten, da hab ich grad noch paar freistunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (11. August 2011)

Geht heute was? 

Wetter ist heut hammer! Auf Wettervorhersagen kann man sich ja garnicht mehr verlassen .

Anzubieten hätte ich auch meine Trails um Nassau rum, das ist 30km von Koblenz entfernt und auch eine direkte Zugverbindung vorhanden.

Dann würde ich aber vorschlagen, bis Obernhof durchzufahren ab da führ ich euch über 3 - 4 Abfahrten.

Komme aber auch gerne nach Ko rüber.


----------



## Herr_Flo (11. August 2011)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Geht heute was?
> 
> Wetter ist heut hammer! Auf Wettervorhersagen kann man sich ja garnicht mehr verlassen .
> 
> ...



Das Schaltwerk ist also gekommen 
Heute muss ich leider passen aber ich komme auf dein Angebot gerne mal zurück. 
Wobei diese Woche sieht es bei mir doch eher schlecht aus


----------



## Janky (11. August 2011)

Fährt heut Abend jemand in Koblenz Stadtwald? Hätte so ab 18 Uhr Zeit. Bin noch neu hier im Forum. Fahr sonst eigentlich immer allein. Aber das is auf Dauer auch langweilig. Und ganz so gut kenn ich mich im Stadtwald auch noch nicht aus. Gibt bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen Trail den ich nicht kenne. 
Gruß Phil


----------



## Weltraumaffe (11. August 2011)

Herr_Flo schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk ist also gekommen
> Heute muss ich leider passen aber ich komme auf dein Angebot gerne mal zurück.
> Wobei diese Woche sieht es bei mir doch eher schlecht aus



Leider noch nicht gekommen, aber hab mir von nem Kumpel eins ausleihen dürfen, bis das neue da ist.
Na dann machen wir mal ein anderes mal was aus!


----------



## Board-Raider (11. August 2011)

@ Janky

18 Uhr am HBF!?
ich wäre am Start.

@ Weltraumaffe

heut Mittag hab ich leider keine Zeit, aber neue Trails sind immer gut würd mich auch für das nächste mal einreihen.


----------



## schaengel89 (11. August 2011)

Wie schauts aus für Sonntag nach Boppard ?


----------



## Janky (11. August 2011)

@Board-Rider:

Alles klar, dann 18 Uhr am HBF. 

cya


----------



## DerWahnsinn (11. August 2011)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Leider noch nicht gekommen, aber hab mir von nem Kumpel eins ausleihen dürfen, bis das neue da ist.
> Na dann machen wir mal ein anderes mal was aus!




Ja LEO biste wieder gaaaanz fit ?! 

Sers


----------



## Board-Raider (12. August 2011)

wie schauts morgen Mittag aus!?

so ab 13 oder 14 Uhr starten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janky (12. August 2011)

Das klappt bei mir leider nit. Aber nächste Woche gerne wieder ab 18:00. Außer Dienstag.


----------



## Brook (12. August 2011)

Will morgen direkt nach dem Frühstück eine ordentliche CC Runde drehen ... wer hat Lust auf Höhenmeter und GAS (nein, eigentlich lockeres fahren - aber eben nicht mit dem 180mm - Schlitten)!


----------



## Board-Raider (12. August 2011)

ich bin am start. wie viel uhr? bitte nicht ganz so früh


----------



## T!ll (12. August 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> ...CC Runde drehen ... wer hat Lust auf Höhenmeter und GAS (nein, eigentlich lockeres fahren - aber eben nicht mit dem 180mm - Schlitten)!



Wann willst du denn los?
Ob ich das überlebe....mit dem CrossCountry-Torque...habe die CC-Schüssel noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## T!ll (13. August 2011)

Hat jemand Lust, gegen 15Uhr noch eine kleine Runde zu fahren?


----------



## Board-Raider (13. August 2011)

Ich würd jetzt schon starten 15 Uhr is mir ein bissel spät da wir noch Besuch bekommen!

14 Uhr geht das bei dir?

Hinrich war ja nimmer on Gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (13. August 2011)

Sorry das pack ich nicht, bin erst in einer Stunde in KO...15Uhr ist da schon knapp ;-)


----------



## Board-Raider (13. August 2011)

muss um 6 wieder zurück sein.

kurze Hausrunde:

Fischer; Buchen; Köba!?

15 Uhr HBF dann, passt?! alleine fahren is immer so ätzend


----------



## MoRum80 (13. August 2011)

je nach dem, wie tot ich morgen bin, würd ich gern ne runde drehen. uhrzeit ist eig. völlig egal, solangs nich zu früh ist.


----------



## Herr_Flo (13. August 2011)

hmmmm evtl hab ihc morgen doch zeit aber auch eher später...


----------



## Board-Raider (13. August 2011)

Ich gug morgen mal wies bei mir ausschaut, aber wenn dann erst Abends.

Heute waren wir zum Schluss doch noch mit 6 Mann unterwegs 

btw. das Damen MTB ist der Burner


----------



## Herr_Flo (14. August 2011)

Ich muss leider doch passen  

Aber wie schauts morgen aus?


----------



## Brook (14. August 2011)

HEUTE ... im Moment regnet es grad nicht und nach dem gestrigen Abend muss ich auf alle Fälle etwas FÜR meinen Körper tun


----------



## schaengel89 (14. August 2011)

Wo würdest du denn hin wollen ?


----------



## T!ll (14. August 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> ...dem gestrigen Abend ...



Den hab ich mir nochmal schön durch den Kopf gehen lassen 
regnet leider...


----------



## MoRum80 (14. August 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Den hab ich mir nochmal schön durch den Kopf gehen lassen



same here


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Flo (15. August 2011)

Wie schaut es den heute bei euch? Ich hab den ganzen Tag zeit!


lg


----------



## schaengel89 (15. August 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt auch den ganzen Tag Zeit


----------



## Board-Raider (15. August 2011)

Morgen!? kann ab 17 Uhr.


----------



## bebo2403 (15. August 2011)

Morgen geht es mittags mit T!ll an die Brex!
Hat noch irgendwer Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MoRum80 (16. August 2011)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> Morgen!? kann ab 17 Uhr.


 ich meld mich morgen, ob ichs schaffe. wo solls denn hingehen?


----------



## Brook (16. August 2011)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Morgen geht es mittags mit T!ll an die Brex!
> Hat noch irgendwer Zeit und Lust?



Ich könnte vielleicht auch, stellt sich nur die Frage - wie kommen wir hin und ob ich mir nicht erst mal noch was im Stadtwald anschauen sollte?!


----------



## Board-Raider (16. August 2011)

MoRum80 schrieb:


> ich meld mich morgen, ob ichs schaffe. wo solls denn hingehen?


 
können auch etwas später los wenn das bei dir besser passt.
Wo klären wir vor Ort. 

Herr_Flo kommt evt. auch noch mit.


----------



## T!ll (16. August 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich könnte vielleicht auch, stellt sich nur die Frage - wie kommen wir hin und ob ich mir nicht erst mal noch was im Stadtwald anschauen sollte?!



Ab wann könntest du etwa los? Hatten uns noch auf keine Zeit festgelegt.


----------



## bebo2403 (16. August 2011)

also wenn es später wird, dann könnten wir gleich 17 uhr ausmachen. dann passt das für ande und dennis auch noch.
Board-Raider und Co könnten sich ja auch anschließen, wenn sie wollen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (16. August 2011)

ich will mit, 17 uhr ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu spät... ich hatte so an 14-15 uhr gedacht...


----------



## Herr_Flo (16. August 2011)

Puh die Brex würd mich ja mal reizen... Aber auch eher gegen 17uhr!


----------



## Brook (16. August 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ab wann könntest du etwa los? Hatten uns noch auf keine Zeit festgelegt.



Wie den überhaupt ... mit dem Bike rüber oder Zugticket und treffen am Bahnhof?

Kino stand heute auch noch auf dem Programm?


----------



## Board-Raider (16. August 2011)

würde mich dann auch um 17 Uhr anschließen, egal wo es hingeht.
früher kann ich allerdings nicht, bin noch auf der Schaff^^

wo wollt ihr euch denn treffen?


----------



## bansaiman (16. August 2011)

Hi,

wer kennt sich bei Loef (Kattenes) in der Gegend gut aus und würde mich am Samsatag ein paar Stunden mitnehmen?

Komme aus Bonn und bin Samstag-Sonntag zu Besuch und will schön die All  Mountain-Enduro Routen erkunden. Kenn mich halt gar nicht aus und in der  Gruppe ist´s sowieso spaßiger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, freue mich über ortskundigen Mitfahrer.

Einfach hier oder per PN!


----------



## T!ll (16. August 2011)

Ich würde sagen, wir treffen uns einfach um 17.00 am HBF und sehen dann weiter  Entweder Zug in die Brex oder Stadtwald oder.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Flo (16. August 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, wir treffen uns einfach um 17.00 am HBF und sehen dann weiter  Entweder Zug in die Brex oder Stadtwald oder.....


----------



## Brook (16. August 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, wir treffen uns einfach um 17.00 am HBF und sehen dann weiter  Entweder Zug in die Brex oder Stadtwald oder.....



KINO ... krieg auf jeden Fall nur Stadtwald hin!


----------



## Board-Raider (16. August 2011)

alles klar


----------



## T!ll (18. August 2011)

Wenn heute jemand Lust auf Boppard hat ... 12.40 am Bahnhof


----------



## Antilles (18. August 2011)

bin dabei!


----------



## Spatz79 (18. August 2011)

Irgendwer auch bei Rad am Ring dabei?


----------



## Board-Raider (18. August 2011)

Wie schauts heute abend aus? 18 Uhr HBF!?


----------



## Herr_Flo (18. August 2011)

Boppard wäre cool gewesen :\ 
leider gibt das heute bei mir generell keinen


----------



## schaengel89 (18. August 2011)

Morgen jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## T!ll (19. August 2011)

Geht Samstag was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (20. August 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Geht Samstag was?



KLAR ... erst Räder bauen und dann Stadtwald, wenn ich nicht langsam auf die von dir beschriebenen flowigen Trails komme - könnte es passieren, dass ich dir an die Kehle springe ... wenn ich dich das nächste Mal treffe 

Treffen vielleicht so gegen 16.30 - 17.oo am Turm oder vorher Bahnhof, Alex kommt auch mit.


----------



## Basica (20. August 2011)

.


----------



## Herr_Flo (20. August 2011)

Hat morgen jemand lust?


----------



## Brook (20. August 2011)

Herr_Flo schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand lust?



Treffen gegen 11.oo Uhr am Bahnhof und dann mal schaun. Tagestour - vielleicht Stadtwald, Boppard, Mosel, Lahn, Bendorf oder Bad Honnef??

Wer noch eine coole Idee für geile Trails hat - melden. Till, Ihr fahrt nach Stromberg? Das bedeutet - Auto, nix gut


----------



## T!ll (21. August 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Treffen gegen 11.oo Uhr am Bahnhof und dann mal schaun. Tagestour - vielleicht Stadtwald, Boppard, Mosel, Lahn, Bendorf oder Bad Honnef??
> 
> Wer noch eine coole Idee für geile Trails hat - melden. Till, Ihr fahrt nach Stromberg? Das bedeutet - Auto, nix gut



So ist es, bin ja noch nie da gewesen


----------



## Herr_Flo (21. August 2011)

grad erst daheim... nix mit 11uhr 

ich such nun einennn neen zustand! später OK!! 

jute...


----------



## Brook (21. August 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> So ist es, bin ja noch nie da gewesen



Wann startet Ihr und wer kommt alles mit? Hat es dort auch geregnet?


----------



## MoRum80 (22. August 2011)

treibts morgen wen in den stadtwald?


----------



## Herr_Flo (22. August 2011)

wenn ich mein Rad bis morgen fit bekomme ICH...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoRum80 (22. August 2011)

kk. ab wann könntest du so?


----------



## Herr_Flo (23. August 2011)

ich kann erst mittags hier weg... dan muss ich sehen das ich das Teil bekomme und dan nurnoch einbauen und Schaltung einstellen!

Also wird es bei mir nachmittag...


----------



## MoRum80 (23. August 2011)

ich fahr, wenn überhaupt, so gegen 4/halb 5 los


----------



## Herr_Flo (23. August 2011)

so bin raus.. hab das Teil nicht bekommen!


----------



## Board-Raider (23. August 2011)

wir starten morgen um 18:15! dann ist es hoffentlich nicht mehr ganz so heiß, wer sich anschließen möchte gerne.

jetzt erst mal Schwimmbad


----------



## MoRum80 (23. August 2011)

gegen abend solls aber richtig anfangen zu schütten, nur zur info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janky (24. August 2011)

Treffpunkt für heute wieder am HBF?


----------



## Board-Raider (24. August 2011)

wenns nicht regnet fahren wir auf jeden fall.
es kommt noch ein Arbeitskollege von mir mit.

hoffe der is pünktlich da 

wir treffen uns an der Pizzabude: Pizza Hot; Hohenzollernstr. 89
18 Uhr 15

300m vom Bahnhof entfernt


----------



## Herr_Flo (25. August 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## T!ll (27. August 2011)

Ich werde heute noch eine Runde fahren, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Brook (28. August 2011)

Sonntagsrunde: 9.30 Bahnhof Kowelenz (Kaffee & Frühstück) ... start der Tour wohin auch immer, denke so gegen 10.oo Uhr!


----------



## Toschi89 (28. August 2011)

Hi, bin noch ziemlich neu in Koblenz. Komme aus dem Schwarzwald und fahre XC. 
Wann fahrt ihr denn immer so? Könnt ich mal mit?

Viele Grüße 
Toschi


----------



## MoRum80 (28. August 2011)

ich fahr morgen voraussichtlich ne runde im stadtwald, du kannst mal mitkommen und schauen, was dir zusagt. ich könnte so gegen 5 am bahnhof sein


----------



## Spatz79 (29. August 2011)

@ Toschi warst Du Sa Abend im Excalibur?

Was war das gestern Morgen am Oberwert?
Fahrtraining?


----------



## Board-Raider (29. August 2011)

Feierabendrunde! Dienstag ab 17:30 hätt ich Zeit.

wer hat Lust!?


----------



## Toschi89 (29. August 2011)

@ Spatz: Nein, ich war nicht da! Hoffe es war trotzdem ein super Abend 

@ MoRum80: Sorry habs erst gerade eben gelesen. Den Stadtgarten kenne ich schon ein bisschen.

Fährt jemand ab und zu erst gegen 18-19 Uhr los? Gerne auch mit Licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (30. August 2011)

Janky und ich starten heute um 17 Uhr 15!
Abfahrt: Pizza Hot, Hohenzollernstr. 89


----------



## MoRum80 (30. August 2011)

morgen, uhrzeit egal, trail egal, hauptsache fahren! wer kann?


----------



## bebo2403 (30. August 2011)

ich werde wohl um ca. 9:45 in pfaffendorf an der kirche richtung schmittenhöhe starten.


----------



## MoRum80 (30. August 2011)

ok, doch zu früh ^^ ich hab erst um 1 schule aus, also ab 2 kann ich mich treffen


----------



## Antilles (31. August 2011)

ich will heut noch ne runde fahren
wer wann wo?


----------



## MoRum80 (31. August 2011)

ich auch. in ner stunde wär gut, danach schauen wir weiter


----------



## MoRum80 (31. August 2011)

wenn du noch nachkommen willst, meine nummer ist 017675310775


----------



## Antilles (31. August 2011)

sry war in mühlheim biken


----------



## T!ll (3. September 2011)

Heute kleine Stadtwaldrunde

*17.00 Uhr* am Oberwerth/Laubach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Flo (3. September 2011)

was geht morgen?


----------



## Board-Raider (6. September 2011)

heut Abend, wie schauts bei euch aus?

17 Uhr 30 los!?


----------



## schaengel89 (6. September 2011)

Wo solls denn hingehen ?


----------



## Midas22 (6. September 2011)

uff, ich fahr jetzt gleich schon ne runde, aber wenn ich dann noch fit bin wäre ich auch evtl. dabei


----------



## Board-Raider (6. September 2011)

Stadtwald.

kann zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr los, wie es euch am besten passt! früher geht leider nicht.


----------



## schaengel89 (6. September 2011)

Wenn du nen wirklich unfiten Sack beim Berg auf Fahren dabei haben möchtest wäre ich denke ich mal dabei. Genaue Uhrzeit kannst du ja noch posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (6. September 2011)

alles klar, dann 17:30 vor dem HBF, es kommt noch jemand mit.


----------



## Herr_Flo (6. September 2011)

Ich versuch es auch zu schaffen...


----------



## Herr_Flo (6. September 2011)

ich muss leider passen!


----------



## schaengel89 (6. September 2011)

Ich schaffs leider nicht. Sorry


----------



## Midas22 (6. September 2011)

ich auch nicht mehr. sorry


----------



## HappyTrail (8. September 2011)

Schlechte Nachrichten aus Boppard

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...-werden-im-Wald-ausgebremst-_arid,301988.html


----------



## Board-Raider (8. September 2011)

fährt heute abend jemand.
wir starten um ca. 18 Uhr am HBF.

es geht in den Stadtwald.


----------



## SteFun76 (8. September 2011)

@ HappyTrial

That sucks.......
Haben die Forstpfeifen auch mal darüber nachgedacht, was deren Kontrollwahn für wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen hat??? 

Wir Biker beleben die Bopparder Wirtschaft.....

- wir lösen Zugtickets
- wir lösen Parktickets
- wir kaufen Essen und Getränke
- wir kaufen Ersatzteile im lokal Bikeshop
- wir tanken an der Aral
etc. etc.....  

Außerdem kann es nicht Wahr sein, dass die Cops ( welche durch meine nicht unerheblichen Steuergelder finanziert werden ) sich jetzt mit der Kelle in den Wald stellen und Freizeitsportler zur Kasse beten wollen....
*Geht´s noch.... *Hat die Exekutive sonst *nix* zu tun????


----------



## Brook (8. September 2011)

shake hands .... super formuliert!

Leider sieht die Realität grad mal wieder exakt soooo aus 

Und VORSICHT, mit dem jetzt fehlerhaften Verhalten kann man es sicher NOCH SCHLIMMER machen!

Also "Bälle flach und ruhe bewahren / Geld einstecken + nett und freundlich sein"!!




SteFun76 schrieb:


> @ HappyTrial
> 
> That sucks.......
> Haben die Forstpfeifen auch mal darüber nachgedacht, was deren Kontrollwahn für wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen hat???
> ...


----------



## Tiger 2001 (8. September 2011)

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...icherheit-im-Land-in-Gefahr-_arid,302384.html

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob die Polizei wirklich so viel Zeit hat die bikenden Schwerverbrecher zu jagen.
Wenn ja, dann läuft was falsch...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (8. September 2011)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> @ HappyTrial
> 
> That sucks.......
> Haben die Forstpfeifen auch mal darüber nachgedacht, was deren Kontrollwahn für wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen hat???
> ...



Kann man so unterschreiben 

Also entweder Geld einstecken, oder die Trails zumindest am Wochenende vorerst mal meiden.

Mich verärgert das ganze sehr, aber man lässt sich davon besser nicht provozieren, die Sache sollte man eher gelassen angehen (im Sinne von freundlich bleiben, wie Fuchsi schon schrieb). Da sich die Saison eh dem Ende zuneigt, bin ich mal gespannt, ob die Kontrollen wirklich durchgezogen werden.

Ist denn jemand hier, der wirklich schonmal kontrolliert wurde und zahlen musste?


----------



## schaengel89 (8. September 2011)

Ich weil ich ohne Licht gefahren bin :-O


----------



## Antilles (8. September 2011)

viel bewanderte routen im allgemeinen nur unter der woche fahren sollte sowieso zum grundsatz gehören, die leute die samstags nachmittags im sonnenschein die rip runtertüdeln habens nicht anders verdient, wenn man aber auf strecken wie dem butterloch oder vergleichbar wandererarmen strecken kontrolliert wird ist das reine geldmacherei, da schaden wir nimandem. und wenns mal zu ner "kontrolle" kommt würd ichs auf alle fälle mit "augenzu und durch" versuchen:-D schlimmstenfalls tuts dann auf beiden seiten mal kräftig weh^^


----------



## Joki (8. September 2011)

Also um ehrlich zu sein ärgert mich die ganze Sache hier gewaltig.
Sowohl die Aktionen vom Staat als auch die Ursache, weshalb die Reaktion von Staatsseite überhaupt notwendig wird.
Ich bin auch kein Unschuldslamm und fahre weiß Gott nicht nur auf Wegen größer 2m Breite und die bisherigen Fahrverbote tangieren mich jetzt schon mehr als genug. Ich fahre jetzt 20 Jahre überwiegend in der Region zwischen Boppard Hunsrück und Koblenz, aber so rampuniert wie in den letzten Jahren waren die Wege noch nie!

Ich sehe es genauso, das es wichtigeres gibt, als friedlichen Sportsfreunden den Spaß zu verderben, da gibt es in ganz BRD wohl andere kritischere Vorfälle, die einen solchen Aufwand von Staatsgeldern rechtfertigen würden.

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, das der Zustand der Wege, insbesondere der Single Trails in den letzten Jahren extrem schlechter geworden ist und eine solche Reaktion nicht ausblieb. 

Was mich aber noch viel mehr beunruhigt ist das die besagten Strecken eigentlich  nicht mehr existieren, weil der eigentliche Wegverlauf gar nicht mehr benutzt wird und stattdessen es gehäuft zu brutalen Abkürzungen in Richtung Falllinie gibt. Das finde ich absulot unakzeptabel und da kann ich zum Leidwesen meiner selbst die Reaktion absolut verstehen.
Z.B Hochley, Wolfskopf, Achterbahn, Holzrutsche,Fischerpfad  uvm

Denkt mal drüber nach, ob das wirklich in Eurem Sinne ist, das in absehbarer Zukunft hier in der Region gar nichts mehr geht.

*15 Jahre hat man nichts davon gehört!!!!!*


----------



## Mc_Fly (8. September 2011)

@Joki .... 

Alles Gesagt ... !!

Zum Rest der nur mit Kopfschütteln auf die Aktion reagiert.

Schaut euch doch mal an, wie die Trails oder Wanderwege in Boppard aussehen.

Wenn Ihr einfach schnell den Berg runter donnern wollt, dann fahrt in nen BikePark. Die Schönen technisch anspruchsvollen Trails in Boppard sind alle kaputt gerutscht.

Wie Joki fahre auch ich schon 20 Jahre in Boppard, aber das was in den letzten 3 Jahren hier passiert lässt mir die Haare zu Berge stehen.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bin auch ein MTB´ler der gerne mal den
Berg herunter kracht. Nur, wenn es so weiter geht, hat keiner mehr Spaß daran. Zumindest im Bopparder Revier.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2011)

Ich mochte das "früher war alles besser" damals auch nicht.
Und ich verstehe die jungen Biker, wenn es ihnen genauso geht wie mir damals.

aber an den beiden letzten beiträgen ist was dran, leider.


----------



## T!ll (8. September 2011)

Das sich der Zustand der Trails verschlechtert, steht außer Frage. Da kann ich euch nur zustimmen!
Aber ich glaube, dass es der Stadt Boppard (oder wer auch immer das angeleiert hat) in erster Linie garnicht um die Trails/Wanderwege selbst geht, sondern viel mehr um die komplett neu angelegten Lines.
Da sind teilweise abenteuerliche Holzkonstrukte dabei, die schon vom hinschauen fast zusammenfallen. Ist ja logisch, das sowas zu einer Reaktion seitens der Stadt führt. Nur mal angenommen, da bricht sich einer den Hals...
Dort sind in zu kurzer Zeit zu viele illegale Sachen entstanden, da der Bikepark für viele unattraktiv ist (mich eingeschlossen). 
Nun wird man wohl versuchen wollen, das Bikeraufkommen durch die Kontrollen generell einzudämmen. 

Ich halte das auch für Schwachsinn, im Straßenverkehr sterben jeden Tag unzählige Menschen wegen Raserei, und dagegen wird nichts unternommen. Aber das soll ja hier nicht Thema sein, man muss sich erstmal überlegen, wie man mit der Sache an sich umgehen soll.


----------



## Joki (8. September 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich mochte das "früher war alles besser" damals auch nicht.
> Und ich verstehe die jungen Biker, wenn es ihnen genauso geht wie mir damals.
> 
> aber an den beiden letzten beiträgen ist was dran, leider.




Ich will ja nicht sagen das früher alles besser war, aber es gab definitiv in meiner MTB Zeit mit sehr sehr vielen Singletrails nur einmal eine Auseinandersetzung mit einem durchgedrehten Grünkittel, der aber gleich auch wieder ne Anzeige beim Revierjäger einkassiert hat.
Und die Wege sahen selbst nach häufigem Befahren nicht so schei.ss.e aus wie sie es jetzt tun.

Die wilden Trails, wie sie seid neustem entstehen sind für mich der auslösende Faktor.....die ganze Zeit waren in Boppard zwei Wege durch Schilder gesperrt.
Wobei ich da auch nur eine Sperrung zu Stoßzeiten für sinnvoll halte.....weil sonst einfach selten jemand dort unterwegs ist.

Außerdem muß irgendwann mal gut sein mit der wilden Bauerrei...ich empfinde es auch als Belästigung wenn jeder zweite Weg durch "wilde Holzkonstruktionen" durchkreuzt ist.

Man muss immer beide Seite sehen, denn es gibt nun mal Leute die viel Geld für ihr Hobby, das Jagen ,ausgeben und jeder von uns würde genauso kotzen wenn irgendwelche Deppen in der Dämmerung durch eine Schonung krachen.....weil es eben grad hip ist Querfeldein zu fahren.

Ein anderes Problem ist die Tendenz in Richtung Freeride....hauptsächlich runter und dann mit Schmackes.
Die Bahntage in Boppard sind durchaus lustig...und ich mache das auch ab und an mal ganz gerne, aber ich fahre dann nicht mit 20 Mann den gleichen Weg 10mal. Jetzt muss ich wieder auf früher zurückkommen....denn da konnte man aus eigener Kraft maximl 3 mal den Weg an einem Tag fahren. Erstens war CC damals Mode und zweitens die Räder nicht wirklich auf Abfahrt getrimmt.


so nun genug gelabert...mal gucken wann es mich erwischt....ich hoffe nie...

@Till

für mich ist der Bikepark auch uninteressant...wenn aber genau die, die den Bikepark betreiben oder sonst dort rumbrettern querfeldein donnern dann ist das ganze Projekt ad absurdum geführt.......weil es auf Dauer einfach langweilig ist immer den selben Weg runterzufahren.....viel mehr geht aber nicht weil die Räder meinst einen begrenzten Radius haben....also wird alles was in der näheren Umgebung bis aufs Letzte kaputtgebrettert


----------



## Antilles (8. September 2011)

kann dem nur zustimmen. 2007 (ja für euch nicht früher aber für mich^^) bin ich jede woche mehrmals zum fischerpfad rübergeeiert... kurven üben.
und jetzt wollt ich ma wieder hin (ich kann mittlerweile kurven fahren) und hab der gesamten strecke nichts mehr abgewinnen können... die kurven werden grundsätzlich ignoriert was diese vollkommen zerstöhrt hat...
klar der mtb sport ist grad groß am kommen aber die strecken müssen besser geachtet werden.
leider denken die kommunen wohl das der beste weg der sei, die radfahrer auf einer strecke zu konzentrieren und so den rest der natur in ruhe zu lassen...
aber das macht radfahren meiner meinung nicht aus... die freiheit der naturgenuss und das adrenalin sollten kombiniert werden! und adrenalin bedeutet nicht berabpreschen! teschnich anspruchsvolle passagen und flowige langsam bergabrollende trails sind doch viel lohnender... 
was ich auch festgestellt hab das viele der neuen bikekollegen sich auf dirtparks und downhill beschränken. wenn man die wege also so anlegt das sie nur mit anständiger uphillarbeit zusammen erreichbar sind sind die jungs mit ihren 17kg rädern schonmal ausgeschlossen und bleiben vllt in den parks?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2011)

Ich denke, es geht in erster Linie um von Bikern hingeklöppelte Bauten, und die Haftung anderer dafür.
Wer den alten Wolfskopf noch kennt, kann ich sicher an das alte Bettgestell als Steilkurve erinnern.


----------



## Joki (8. September 2011)

Antilles schrieb:


> kann dem nur zustimmen. 2007 (ja für euch nicht früher aber für mich^^) bin ich jede woche mehrmals zum fischerpfad rübergeeiert... kurven üben.
> und jetzt wollt ich ma wieder hin (ich kann mittlerweile kurven fahren) und hab der gesamten strecke nichts mehr abgewinnen können... die kurven werden grundsätzlich ignoriert was diese vollkommen zerstöhrt hat...
> klar der mtb sport ist grad groß am kommen aber die strecken müssen besser geachtet werden.
> leider denken die kommunen wohl das der beste weg der sei, die radfahrer auf einer strecke zu konzentrieren und so den rest der natur in ruhe zu lassen...
> ...



ja wir gehören wohl der gleichen Fraktion an....dann ist die Konsequenz aber zur Zeit in Boppard gerade als Paradebeispiel zu sehen.....alles im Umkreis von 5 KM um die Bahn ist im Arsch und der Rest ist unangetastet


----------



## Joki (8. September 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke, es geht in erster Linie um von Bikern hingeklöppelte Bauten, und die Haftung anderer dafür.
> Wer den alten Wolfskopf noch kennt, kann ich sicher an das alte Bettgestell als Steilkurve erinnern.



Mit Sicherheit geht es darum....aber auch um die Vielzahl der Stellen und wilden Pfade durch Rückzugsräume des Wildes und den Zustand der Wege. Es nimmt einfach überhand. Solange sich 3 Biker auf Abwegen an einem Tag befinden ist es kein Problem, sind es aber ganze Horden wird es zum Problem.
Letztendlich wird es aber auch durch die Rücksichtslosigkeit gegenüber anderer Waldliebhaber zum richtigen Problem, die Kombination aus allem ist halt kritisch.


----------



## T!ll (8. September 2011)

Joki schrieb:


> Die wilden Trails, wie sie seid neustem entstehen sind für mich der auslösende Faktor.....
> Außerdem muß irgendwann mal gut sein mit der wilden Bauerrei...ich empfinde es auch als Belästigung wenn jeder zweite Weg durch "wilde Holzkonstruktionen" durchkreuzt ist.
> 
> Ein anderes Problem ist die Tendenz in Richtung Freeride....hauptsächlich runter und dann mit Schmackes.
> Die Bahntage in Boppard sind durchaus lustig...und ich mache das auch ab und an mal ganz gerne, aber ich fahre dann nicht mit 20 Mann den gleichen Weg 10mal.



Genau das ist es. Ich nutze auch gerne mal die Hunsrückbahn, da trifft man manchmal auch die Jungs, welche fleißig bauen.

Bei mir kam letztens der Eindruck, dass so mancher von denen das Thema überhaupt nicht Ernst nimmt. Habe dann auch so Sprüche gehört wie "Höhö, der Stadtrat hat wieder mal 'ne Sitzung einberufen, wegen den neuen Lines".

Und klar, an Wochenenden findet man oft auch keinen Platz mehr im Fahrradabteil der Bahn. Wo früher vielleicht 6...7 Leute am Tag runter gefahren sind, fahren heute locker 3x so viele lang.


----------



## sebot.rlp (8. September 2011)

Da stimme ich meinen Vorrednern voll und ganz zu. Ich fahre zwar nicht schon seit 20 Jahren MTB, aber 6 Jahre genügen schon, um die negative Entwicklung der Trails bis heute zu sehen. Und die finde ich erschreckend. Besonders im Bereich der Kurven sind die Trails sehr kaputt. 

Gründe dafür gibt es verschiedene. Zum einen ist sehr problematisch, dass im Vergleich zu früher immer mehr Menschen zum Mountainbiken kommen. Dies ist ein natürlicher Prozess und ist leider nicht zu verhindern.

Ein anderer Grund ist, dass die Bikes immer besser werden und wesentlich einfacherer zu beherrschen sind. Folglich wird dadurch fehlende Fahrtechnik kompensiert. Außerdem werden dadurch mittlerweile wesentlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten zugelassen, so dass sich u.a. Wanderer gefährdet fühlen (bei keiner vorausschauenden Fahrweise).

Wie Joki schon erwähnt hat, gibt es einen Wandel von CC zu Freeride/Downhill. Solche Bikes und die dazugehörige Fahrweise sind im Bikepark oder auf entsprechenden Strecken zu Hause. Auf Trails verursachen sie m.M. den größten Schaden. Zudem werden v.a. durch diese Biker neue Linien oder Bauten in den Trail integriert, um die Geschwindigkeit halten zu können. Alte Linien verschwinden (siehe Fischerpfad).

Zusammengefasst kann man die zunehmende Zahl der Biker auf den Trails nicht verhindern. Jedoch wird man durch den entsprechenden Einsatz der Bikes, einer angemessenen und vorausschauenden Fahrweise viel erreichen können! Gerade Neueinstiger, die bereits schon mit dickstem Federweg ausgestattet sind, haben leider in vielen Fällen kein Verantwortungsbewusstsein für die Natur und die Wege!


----------



## HappyTrail (9. September 2011)

[FONT="]Ich glaube es gibt auch noch einen zusätzlichen Grund warum die Stadt aktiv wird. Meines Wissens ist sie dabei, Trials wie den Wolfkopf (auf dem ich seit mind. 10 Jahren keinen Wanderer gesehen habe) mit eindrucksvollen Namensschildern (Hexenpfad) zu versehen, um so die Wanderer darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Mit der Aktion Traumpfade hat man schließlich große Erfolge erzielt. Dort trifft man jetzt Wanderer wo ich vorher noch nie einen gesehen habe. Das bedeutet, das Boppard lieber die Wanderer anziehen will mit denen man sein Geld leichter verdien kann als mit Mountainbiker, die die Wege zerstören.[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (9. September 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand? Starte irgendwann am frühen Nachmittag.


----------



## Brook (9. September 2011)

Vorschlag für Sonntag:

http://www.sebamedbikeday.de

Um 8.53 Uhr würde ein Zug fahren ... stellt sich nur die Frage ob wir uns vor Ort schnell genug "nachgemeldet" kriegen. 60 Kilometer mit den richtigen Bike sollten doch zu schaffen sein ... oder eben weniger und dafür mit dem Freerider?!


----------



## Board-Raider (9. September 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand? Starte irgendwann am frühen Nachmittag.




Janky, ein Kollege von Ihm und ich starten morgen eine Tour.
wir wollen um 13 Uhr los fahren.

Hexenpfad ist mal angepeilt und dann mal sehen wo wir weiter fahren.

Lust!?


----------



## >Helge< (9. September 2011)

HappyTrail schrieb:


> [FONT="]Ich glaube es gibt auch noch einen zusätzlichen Grund warum die Stadt aktiv wird. Meines Wissens ist sie dabei, Trials wie den Wolfkopf (auf dem ich seit mind. 10 Jahren keinen Wanderer gesehen habe) mit eindrucksvollen Namensschildern (Hexenpfad) zu versehen, um so die Wanderer darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Mit der Aktion Traumpfade hat man schließlich große Erfolge erzielt. Dort trifft man jetzt Wanderer wo ich vorher noch nie einen gesehen habe. Das bedeutet, das Boppard lieber die Wanderer anziehen will mit denen man sein Geld leichter verdien kann als mit Mountainbiker, die die Wege zerstören.[/FONT][/quote]
> 
> Das war wohl auch in Koblenz ähnlich, ich denke ohne die BuGa wären die Probleme nicht so massiv geworden!?!
> 
> ...



Wie Till schon sagt, wo sonst an einem Wochenende vielleicht 10 Mann durch sind, sind es inzwischen locker doppelt soviele!
Und was die Rücksicht angeht, da gibt´s halt einfach zu viele Honks unter uns, der eigene Spaß geht vor! ...leider!



Joki schrieb:


> ....Was mich aber noch viel mehr beunruhigt ist das die besagten Strecken eigentlich  nicht mehr existieren, weil der eigentliche Wegverlauf gar nicht mehr benutzt wird und stattdessen es gehäuft zu brutalen Abkürzungen in Richtung Falllinie gibt. Das finde ich absulot unakzeptabel und da kann ich zum Leidwesen meiner selbst die Reaktion absolut verstehen.
> Z.B Hochley, Wolfskopf, Achterbahn, Holzrutsche,Fischerpfad  uvm
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach, ob das wirklich in Eurem Sinne ist, das in absehbarer Zukunft hier in der Region gar nichts mehr geht.



Ich bin auch kein Kurvenkünstler, aber mir wäre es nie in den Sinn gekommen stumpf geradeaus durchzupflügen!
Dieses Verhalten hat mich z.B. im Brexbachtal und auf dem Fischer auch schon extrem geärgert!



T!ll schrieb:


> ...Dort sind in zu kurzer Zeit zu viele illegale Sachen entstanden, da der Bikepark für viele unattraktiv ist (mich eingeschlossen).



Das Problem mit den Holzbauten hatten wir ja auch auf der EckiLine in Koblenz!
Auch wenn´s Spaß macht, das zieht einfach zu große Kreise....!



Joki schrieb:


> ....für mich ist der Bikepark auch uninteressant...wenn aber genau die, die den Bikepark betreiben oder sonst dort rumbrettern querfeldein donnern dann ist das ganze Projekt ad absurdum geführt.......weil es auf Dauer einfach langweilig ist immer den selben Weg runterzufahren.....



Zum Bikepark Boppard kann ich nur sagen dass ich verstehe wenn der Park von den aktiven an die eigenen Bedürfnisse angepasst wird, aber mit der breiten Masse hat das nichts mehr zu tun!
Die suchen sich dann leider lieber "Alternativen" in der Umgebung !

Wenn der Park der breiten Masse entsprechen würde, müsste diese sich nicht mit dem Bahn Ticket in der Bopparder Gegen austoben und auch dort 20 mal den selben Trail runterballern! 

P.S.: So, bin auch nicht mehr ganz nüchtern, aber vielleicht trifft man sich mal zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.....!?!
"
....ich fände es auc klasse wenn die "alte Garde" mal wieder zusammen am Start wäre!  ......RockyRider66, bebo2403, Single-Trail, LifesAGamble, ehemals "superrocker73", Killerzwelch etc. p.p....

Mann, wat war´n dat für Zeiten: Koblenz drei Jahre alt!


----------



## T!ll (9. September 2011)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> wir wollen um 13 Uhr los fahren.
> 
> Hexenpfad ist mal angepeilt und dann mal sehen wo wir weiter fahren.
> 
> Lust!?



Kann dir noch nicht genau sagen, ob ich 13 Uhr schaffe. Wenn ja, sag ich dir noch Bescheid!

Brook, ich glaube das wir zeitlich zu eng. Man muss sich bis um 9 Uhr angemeldet haben 
Dann lieber den Zug eine Stunde früher nehmen und in Bad Salzig noch dick frühstücken?


----------



## Board-Raider (9. September 2011)

Denke wir können auch etwas später los wenn dir das eher passt. Sag einfach nochmal bescheid. Nur bitte früh genug damit ich die Jungs noch informieren kann.


----------



## MoRum80 (9. September 2011)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> Janky, ein Kollege von Ihm und ich starten morgen eine Tour.
> wir wollen um 13 Uhr los fahren.
> 
> Hexenpfad ist mal angepeilt und dann mal sehen wo wir weiter fahren.
> ...


  hexenpfad wohl nich, aber schängel89 und ich sind im stadtwald underwaygs ab 1 ca.


----------



## T!ll (10. September 2011)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> Denke wir können auch etwas später los wenn dir das eher passt. Sag einfach nochmal bescheid. Nur bitte früh genug damit ich die Jungs noch informieren kann.



Wäre 14.00 ok? Dann bin ich dabei. Wo treffen? HBF?


----------



## Tiger 2001 (10. September 2011)

13 oder 14Uhr, wäre dann auch gern dabei.


----------



## T!ll (10. September 2011)

Sehr schön. Wir werden dann um 13 Uhr starten! Treffpunkt vor dem Hauptbahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (10. September 2011)

ok. Bis gleich.


----------



## Board-Raider (10. September 2011)

jo bis gleich!


----------



## 92gregor (11. September 2011)

Also ich muss sagen der Bikepark lohnt sich in Boppard gar nicht für jemand der ein DH bike hat, so nutzt man die Trails die viel abwechslung bieten, und rücksichtslos sind alle, denn es gab mal eine Offizielle Strecke von Buchholz, wo viele viel Mühe und Arbeit reingesteckt haben, und nach nicht so langer zeit würde die offiziele Strecke von heute auf morgen platt gemacht, ohne zu reden oder zu verhandeln, jeder sucht sich sein weg, die Stadt Boppard könnte alle Probleme auflösen wenn sie wieder eine offizielle Strecke erlauben würde, die abwechslungsreich ist und der Masse entspricht, d.h. Donwhill sowie Freeride.


----------



## lukes (11. September 2011)

92gregor schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen der Bikepark lohnt sich in Boppard gar nicht für jemand der ein DH bike hat, so nutzt man die Trails die viel abwechslung bieten, und rücksichtslos sind alle, denn es gab mal eine Offizielle Strecke von Buchholz, wo viele viel Mühe und Arbeit reingesteckt haben, und nach nicht so langer zeit würde die offiziele Strecke von heute auf morgen platt gemacht, ohne zu reden oder zu verhandeln, jeder sucht sich sein weg, die Stadt Boppard könnte alle Probleme auflösen wenn sie wieder eine offizielle Strecke erlauben würde, die abwechslungsreich ist und der Masse entspricht, d.h. Donwhill sowie Freeride.


----------



## Joki (11. September 2011)

Da stimme ich dir zu, damit wären vielleicht einige Probleme aus dem Weg geräumt, aber halten sich daran dann auch alle wenn es eine Strecke für DH und Freeride gibt.
Aber so lange es keine DH Strecke in der Umgebung gibt, ist noch keiner dazu berechtigt querfeldein im Wald rumzuheizen und auf Gedeih und Verderb jeden möglichen Weg bis auf letzte abzukürzen oder einfach neue wege in den Wald zu fahren....
Genau so selbstverständlich sollte es auch sein, dass man die Sesselbahn nicht sonntags bei Hochbetrieb runterklackert oder irgendwo mitten im Wald zwei Meter hohe Holzgestelle zu bauen, die nach drei Jahren in sich zusammenbrechen und dann der Dreck in der Gegend rumliegt...

mfg Joki


----------



## kaot93 (11. September 2011)

Die Stadt Boppard könnte es allerdings genauso handhaben, dass sie den Bikepark einfach schließen.
Dann würden weniger Leute den Ansporn haben dort hin zu kommen und somit auch weniger die "illegalen" Wege fahren.
Wäre mit Abstand die schlechteste lösung und wahrscheinlich auch nicht so effektiv, wie einen Downhill trail anzulegen, aber günstiger wäre es auf alle Fälle.

Nur ist die Frage, wer sich um den ganzen Akt mit dem neuen Trail dann kümmert?
Es müsste erst wieder ein Antrag gestellt -, dann ein Gebiet ausgesucht - und zu guter letzt dann auch noch der Trail gebaut werden.
Wer hat lust und Zeit das dann noch ohne Bezahlung zu machen?


----------



## 92gregor (11. September 2011)

Also ich würde das alles machen, das ist nicht das Problem.
Und jeder weürde die Strecke fahren und keine Trails mehr wenn die Strecke richtig geil wird, dann will gar keiner mehr Trails fahren, und Ribb fahre ich auch gerne, aber man kann sie ja früh morgens oder abends fahren, wenn keine wanderer mehr darauf ssind


----------



## Joki (11. September 2011)

92gregor schrieb:


> Also ich würde das alles machen, das ist nicht das Problem.
> 
> Und jeder weürde die Strecke fahren und keine Trails mehr wenn die Strecke richtig geil wird, dann will gar keiner mehr Trails fahren, und Ribb fahre ich auch gerne, aber man kann sie ja früh morgens oder abends fahren, wenn keine wanderer mehr darauf ssind



Rip:
ja kann man aber die Praxis zeigt, das gesunder Menschenverstand nicht bei jedem vorhanden ist.

neue DH Strecke:

Das wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn im Winter wird auch diese wie die jetzige Strecke gesperrt sein, um mögliche Schäden zu vermeiden und wird nach wie vor querfeldein geballert und die vorhandenen Wege zerschunden....
Außerdem wird selbst die beste Dh Strecke auf Dauer langweilig werden und Abwechslung suchen wir uns alle irgendwo und irgendwann mal.


----------



## schaengel89 (11. September 2011)

Kann man sich nicht mal mit dem zufrieden geben was da ist ? Finde es gut das es in Boppard überhaupt eine Strecke gibt. Wie "kaot93" es schon geschrieben hat, man könnte die Strecke auch einfach schließen und schon würden locker 2/3 weniger Leute in Boppard fahren. Also nicht immer nur meckern sondern auch mal mit dem zufrieden geben was schon da ist. ( Zumindest auf Boppard bezogen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (11. September 2011)

Ich gehe davon aus, das der jetzige Bikepark noch ein Weilchen bleibt, solange Amir da seine Finger im Spiel hat.


----------



## 92gregor (11. September 2011)

Joki schrieb:


> Rip:
> ja kann man aber die Praxis zeigt, das gesunder Menschenverstand nicht bei jedem vorhanden ist.
> 
> neue DH Strecke:
> ...


 
also die kann man im Winter offen lassen, das ist eine DH Strecke, wenn die zerbombt wir, umso besser



> Kann man sich nicht mal mit dem zufrieden geben was da ist ? Finde es gut das es in Boppard überhaupt eine Strecke gibt. Wie "kaot93" es schon geschrieben hat, man könnte die Strecke auch einfach schließen und schon würden locker 2/3 weniger Leute in Boppard fahren. Also nicht immer nur meckern sondern auch mal mit dem zufrieden geben was schon da ist. ( Zumindest auf Boppard bezogen)


 
Wenn Bikepark zugemacht wird werden umsomehr Leute Trails fahren, und es kommen einige Leute nur wegen den Trails, sogar z.b. aus Trier nur für diese zu fahren


----------



## Antilles (11. September 2011)

selbst wenn wir noch eine wahnsinns line haben, das ändert doch nix daran das wir trails drumherum fahren oder? das ist doch das tolle am radfahren... man trifft sich und entscheidet dann wo man hinfährt, jeder zeigt den anderen seine tollen strecken usw... die freiheit macht doch den ganzen spass aus!


----------



## 92gregor (11. September 2011)

Das Stimmt schon, aber es wird minimalisiert, die die von weiter weg kommen würden die Strecke fahren und die DH und Freerider wie ich eig auch


----------



## Joki (11. September 2011)

nur mal so am Rande.. aber loswerden will ich es schon.
Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass ihr euch einfach die falschen Räder für das Gebiet hier angeschafft habt...normal kauft man sein Material dem Einsatzzweck und dem Einsatzgebiet nach.
Wenn die Strecken rund um Boppard nunmal nicht für Dh bikes beschaffen sind dann sind sie einfach ein Fehlkauf...wo soll das denn enden....wollt ihr irgenwann einen künstlichen zwei tausender in Boppard fordern nur damit der Downhill länger wird....und das Material ausgelastet ist...das kanns doch nicht sein......


----------



## 92gregor (11. September 2011)

Ich kauf mir kein bike nach der Umgebung, sondern ich will Downhill fahren, aber immer nach Wildbad oder wo anders hin geht nicht, eine Trainingsstrecke in der gegend braucht man, im moment sind das die Trails weil es nichts besseres gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (11. September 2011)

92gregor schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir kein bike nach der Umgebung, sondern ich will Downhill fahren, aber immer nach Wildbad oder wo anders hin geht nicht, eine Trainingsstrecke in der gegend braucht man, im moment sind das die Trails weil es nichts besseres gibt



dann würd ich mal ganz frech sagen, dann haste halt pech gehabt und pass dich an die Gegenheiten an.
Die Trails sind keine Trainingsstrecke für Dhler sonder Wanderwege punkt aus und basta.,...man muss sich auch mal ein wenig anpassen können und mit dem was da ist zu frieden geben.

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten entweder eine neue DH Strecke oder die Blaserei Querfeldein und auf den Trails muss aufhören bzw. wird aufhören...weil einfach alles gesperrt wird....und es im schlimmsten Fall noch Anzeigen hagelt


----------



## T!ll (11. September 2011)

Joki da muss ich dir (leider) absolut recht geben


----------



## 92gregor (11. September 2011)

Dazu haben wir ja unsere Strecken wo keine Wanderer herlaufen, und ob normaler Mountainbiker oder Donwhiller, entweder hält sich jeder ans Gesetz oder keiner.


----------



## Joki (11. September 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Joki da muss ich dir (leider) absolut recht geben



wenigstens einer....

ja klar leider....mir wäre es anders auch lieber.....aber es ist nunmal so wie es ist....Riesenschreierei von allen Lagern, keine Alternativen für die Jugend  und schlimmstenfalls noch Vollsperrung von allem


----------



## Joki (11. September 2011)

92gregor schrieb:


> Dazu haben wir ja unsere Strecken wo keine Wanderer herlaufen, und ob normaler Mountainbiker oder Donwhiller, entweder hält sich jeder ans Gesetz oder keiner.



Ja sicher das stimmt schon, aber es hat 20 Jahre funktioniert und auf einmal wird alles zerbombt.....ich sehs einfach nicht ein, wieso der otto normal biker darunter leiden soll, nur weil es einige andere permanent auf die Spitze treiben und den Ärger provozieren und dagegen wehre ich mich bis aufs letzte.


----------



## 92gregor (11. September 2011)

Jetzt ist die Jugend im Wald und säuft sich nicht die Birne kaputt, sonst heißt es Geht mal weg vom PC, trinkt nicht so viel, und wenn sie sich dann beschäftigt ist es auch Falsch. Wenn ich fahre, dann grüße ich freundlich, und bis jetzt wurde ich von keinm Wanderer, Reiter oder jemand anderm Angemotzt sondern immer freundlich zurück gegrüßt, oder in ein nettes gespräch verwickelt. Ich versuche Wanderer Reiter oder das Wild nicht zu stören, so wie ich nicht gestört werden will, und die ganzen "NEU ERBAUTEN TRAILS" sind alles alte Forstwege oder alte Wanderwege, es geht sogut wie keiner einfach querfeldein

Und der Otto Normal Biker leidet gar kein bischen, da er genausowenig Trails unter 2m befahren darf.


----------



## T!ll (11. September 2011)

Wenn es nur bei rails bzw Lines an sich bliebe, ohne Holzbauten/Sprünge, dann wäre das Problem schon etwas kleiner. Die teilweise recht großen (und vor allem klapprigen) Holzrampen sind da bestimmt eher der Punkt, welcher der Stadt ein Dorn im Auge ist (vermute ich!)


----------



## 92gregor (11. September 2011)

Also der Dorn im Auge ist das nicht, das ist denen im Grunde scheiß egal, die wollen nur keine Jungen biker die nach Boppard kommen, sie wollen eine Kulturstadt bleiben, und durchs biken wird das gestört, die Holzbauen, wenn auch klapprig aussehen halten, und sind 100% natürlich abbaubar


----------



## skyfall (11. September 2011)

Abend Jungs.

Gerade mal ne Frage an ein paar aus der Umgebung. Habe heute beim entlüften eine ziemliche Schweinerei angestellt.

Post dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8711977&postcount=16

Ist es möglich auch ohne den Dichtungs-O-Ring eine Bremse zu entlüften, sofern ich oben weit genug einschraube? Lack und so ist rel. Schnuppe, ich will nur endlich mal fahren können...

Für Radladen hab ich kein Geld, gleich vorweg 

danke,

R.Jackdaw


----------



## Joki (11. September 2011)

92gregor schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Jugend im Wald und säuft sich nicht die Birne kaputt, sonst heißt es Geht mal weg vom PC, trinkt nicht so viel, und wenn sie sich dann beschäftigt ist es auch Falsch. Wenn ich fahre, dann grüße ich freundlich, und bis jetzt wurde ich von keinm Wanderer, Reiter oder jemand anderm Angemotzt sondern immer freundlich zurück gegrüßt, oder in ein nettes gespräch verwickelt. Ich versuche Wanderer Reiter oder das Wild nicht zu stören, so wie ich nicht gestört werden will, und die ganzen "NEU ERBAUTEN TRAILS" sind alles alte Forstwege oder alte Wanderwege, es geht sogut wie keiner einfach querfeldein
> 
> Und der Otto Normal Biker leidet gar kein bischen, da er genausowenig Trails unter 2m befahren darf.



Gregor,
was du zur Jugend schreibt stimmt....ich finds auch besser zu biken als sich die Hirse wegzusaufen und am PC Ballerspiele zu zocken, keine Frage.
Aber man muss es schon so beteiben, das es nicht permanent zu Konflikten kommt, wer auch immer die schwarzen Schafe sind.

Ich greife dich auch nicht persönlich an, ich glaub dir sogar, dass du anderen Waldbenutzern freundlich gegenüber trittst.

Aber was einfach nicht stimmt, ist das *nicht* querfeldein gefahren wird. 
Glaub mir ich bin seit über zwanzig Jahren in der Bopparder Umgebung unterwegs....zu Fuß, mim Bike wie auch immer...ich kenne dort jeden Stein
und ich kenne auch die ganzen Stellen an denen wilde wege sind, ich kenne sie alle.
Und was noch schlimmer ist, sie sind erst in letzten drei Jahren entstanden....Beispiele brauche ich dir wohl *keine* zu nennen oder?
wenn sowieso nicht *öffentlich* hier!!!!

Der otto normal biker ist in sofern tangiert...weil wir und da beziehe ich mich auch ein...dort wo jetzt die zerschundenen Wege und Abkürzungen sind, schon seit 20 Jahren rumfahren und es damals niemand gestört hat weil es keine Schäden an den Wegen gab,und es in Zukunft ohne eigenes Verschulden nicht mehr können, weil wir alle über einen Kamm geschert werden.

So nun ist gut....
ride on mit gesundem Menschenverstand

Joki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 92gregor (11. September 2011)

Die ganzen wege die Querfeldein gehen sind fast alles alte wege, die von der erbauung der Schienen, sehr alte Forstwege die Teils früher komplett verschüttet waren und alles, Es gibt immer veränderungen, das wird es Immer geben und das Wild nutzt sogar die Wege was oft zu erkennen ist, ich meine damit, ein Kompromiss einzugehen von der Stadt wäre kein Fehler, denn ansonsten werden sie es nie in Griff bkommen, und wenn sie 50 GESUNDE Bäume Fällen damit wir nicht mehr Fahren, ist das gut Für Natur, Waldbewohner und alle? Ist das Gesunder Menschenverstand? verhandeln wäre eher einer.


----------



## Antilles (11. September 2011)

das sollte auch sicher kein problem sein grad wenn nur alte wege reaktiviert werden und für uns nutbar gemacht werden...
wenn wanderwege gefahren werden, wie cih das selbst auch nur u gerne mache muss der weg geachtet werden, kurven werden gefahren oder versetzt (leute üben^^) und nciht gerutscht, steilstücke kann man fahren... abkürzen kann ich karnicht ausstehen... lernt halt ne anständige kurventechnik... so schwer ist das nciht!


----------



## 92gregor (12. September 2011)

also manchmal stimmt das mit dem abkürzen, aber manchens ist nicht schnell zu fahren nur technisch langsam, aber das ist nicht das Ziel der mehrheit, sondern so schnell wie es geht zu sein, dafür muss man manches umlegen, jedoch bei weitem nicht so viel wie ist


----------



## stasi (12. September 2011)




----------



## T!ll (12. September 2011)

92gregor schrieb:


> aber das ist nicht das Ziel der mehrheit, sondern so schnell wie es geht zu sein



Leider oft ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste (oder besser Konsequenzen).


----------



## 92gregor (12. September 2011)

also ballern so schnell es geht, gefährdung egal ( solange es nur einen selbst betrifft) andere werden nie in gefahr gebracht, so schnell das man noch alles im blick hat


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2011)

Mal eine andere Frage:

Was ist dem Abschnitt im Stadtwald geworden, in dem etwas gebaut werden darf?
Oder darf man nicht?
Oder wurde gebaut, und ich hab es noch nicht gefunden?


----------



## Antilles (12. September 2011)

ich gucks mir ma morgen an ob da was passiert ist, ansonsten sollten wir uns ma ungefragt ans bauen begeben, regeln sind wohl noch wie damals, max 50cm hoch und tief buddeln und die bäume stehen lassen! keine northshores für den anfang...


----------



## Herr_Flo (13. September 2011)

fährt heute jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (13. September 2011)

Ja, so etwa um 1730


----------



## Weltraumaffe (13. September 2011)

Ich komme mit...


----------



## T!ll (13. September 2011)

Also dann 17.30 am E-werk auf der Karthause


----------



## Herr_Flo (13. September 2011)

sorry musste etwas länger arbeiten!


----------



## Board-Raider (19. September 2011)

Morgen Biken!

bis jetzt sind wir zu 4.
wer noch mit will um 17:15 ist Abfahrt am HBF

btw, es kann nicht schaden wenn man Licht dabei hat, es wird ja schon zeitig dunkel.


----------



## MoRum80 (20. September 2011)

gehts nich n wenig früher? halb 5 vlt.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (20. September 2011)

Früher geht leider nicht... Arbeit!


----------



## MoRum80 (20. September 2011)

ok, hab schon mit herrn flo geredet, wir fahren wohl so gegen halb 5


----------



## Board-Raider (21. September 2011)

Morgen wieder um 17 Uhr 15!

bis jetzt 3 Mann am Start. wer hat noch Lust!?


----------



## Midas22 (21. September 2011)

jo ich hätte lust, was steht denn an?


----------



## Board-Raider (21. September 2011)

normale Stadtwald-Runde denk ich mal.


----------



## Herr_Flo (22. September 2011)

Jo ich denki ich komm auch mit! würd dan an der auffahrt zum Stadtwald warten... lg


----------



## dontheogl (22. September 2011)

Bike in Koblenz zu verkaufen!
So habe mein Kona nun endlich fertig aufgebaut, komme jedoch aus beruflichen GrÃ¼nden zeitlich nicht mehr wirklich zum fahren.
Ãberlege daher mein Kona schweren Herzens abzugeben:
http://www.ride-downhill.com/galerie/thumbnails.php?album=458&page=2
http://www.ride-downhill.com/galerie/thumbnails.php?album=458&page=1

Gabel, Laufradsatz, Kurbeln, Schaltung, Steuersatz, Tretlager uvm. Nagelneu und nur seit dem Neu-Aufbau 2 mal gefahren.
Seitdem steht das Bike aus Zeitmangel im Keller rum und setzt Staub an.

Ein wahres Unikat mit Top-Parts, nix von der Stange, wie bspw. die selbst gebaute Magura Guise (Gustav/Louise) in weiÃ mit Stahlflexleitungen etc......
Canfield Brother Cramp-On Pedale, Super stabil und ultra dÃ¼nn gebaut.
Boxxer Worldcup Nagelneu und mit Garantie, Sixpack Vice Laufradsatz.

Komplettes Bike mit vielen Details in Schwarz/WeiÃ/Rot-Elox aufgebaut.

Ein Bike wie dieses in dem Aufbau/aussehen fÃ¤hrt kein anderer.

Preis VHB 2500â¬

Bei Interesse einfach PM oder Mail an [email protected]

Bike kann jederzeit in Koblenz angesehen/Probe gefahren werden.


----------



## Board-Raider (22. September 2011)

schöner Night-Ride wars ja noch zum Schluss 

Flo wir brauchen Leuchtdinger


----------



## Herr_Flo (23. September 2011)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> schöner Night-Ride wars ja noch zum Schluss
> 
> Flo wir brauchen Leuchtdinger



unterschreib ich so!


----------



## T!ll (25. September 2011)

Heute noch jemand in Stromberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midas22 (25. September 2011)

Fährt heut noch jemand? So halb 5 oder 5?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (26. September 2011)

Hat jemand Lust am Mittwoch zu fahren, so gegen späten Mittag.?


----------



## schaengel89 (27. September 2011)

Midas22 und ich Staten Morgen Nachmittag. Genaue Uhrzeit Folgt noch. Kannst dich ja anschließen.


----------



## Herr_Flo (27. September 2011)

ich würd auch kommen denk ich! Ginge bei euch so 13.30?


----------



## T!ll (27. September 2011)

Heute 17 Uhr Bahnhof


----------



## Sonnesteiber (27. September 2011)

Herr_Flo schrieb:


> ich würd auch kommen denk ich! Ginge bei euch so 13.30?



ich würde das nicht schaffen hab da noch schule und muss noch mein rad aus der werkstatt holen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (27. September 2011)

mal eine frage was haltet ihr von den dingern?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24298_Traverse-XCF-05AC-Plattformpedale-.html
ich find die sehen ganz gut aus und die dinger wiegen nur 210g und kosten dabei nur 32


----------



## schaengel89 (27. September 2011)

Herr_Flo schrieb:


> ich würd auch kommen denk ich! Ginge bei euch so 13.30?



Denke mal das wir so gegen 15-16 Uhr aufbrechen.


----------



## schaengel89 (27. September 2011)

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal Treffen um 15.30 am HBF Haupteingang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midas22 (28. September 2011)

schaengel89 schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt einfach mal Treffen um 15.30 am HBF Haupteingang



Sorry das schaff ich nicht, geht auch 16:30?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. September 2011)

Midas22 schrieb:


> Sorry das schaff ich nicht, geht auch 16:30?


geht bei mir alles denke ich,nur was wollen wir eig fahren?


----------



## MoRum80 (28. September 2011)

bin auch dabei. ich geh davon aus, wir fahren die übliche große runde...


----------



## Board-Raider (28. September 2011)

ich schau mal ob ich bissel früher Feierabend machen kann, dann wäre ich auch dabei. kanns aber nicht versprechen

Termin steht dann für 16:30 fest??

könnte ja zur abwechslung auch mal wieder die E-Line Fahren und ne große säge mit nehmen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. September 2011)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> könnte ja zur abwechslung auch mal wieder die E-Line Fahren und ne große säge mit nehmen


mach den mann in grün mit seinem dicken auto nicht unglücklich 

16:30 geht klar 

ich fahr heut nur mit ersatzreifen,weil meine neuen noch nicht da sind und die anderen mir zerstochen wurden von sonem a****


----------



## schaengel89 (28. September 2011)

Ich falle für heute leider aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. September 2011)

steht jetzt 16:30 am hbf?


----------



## Board-Raider (28. September 2011)

Ich kann doch nicht früher Schluss machen. Muss leider absagen. Morgen wäre ich aber am Start


----------



## Midas22 (28. September 2011)

jo steht, 16:30h am bahnhof


----------



## Sonnesteiber (30. September 2011)

am montag gehts nach boppard,genaue uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest kommt aber noch,jmd interesse?


----------



## MoRum80 (30. September 2011)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> am montag gehts nach boppard,genaue uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest kommt aber noch,jmd interesse?


ich wollte um 10:20 nach boppard fahren, je nach befinden ist schängel89 dabei


----------



## Midas22 (30. September 2011)

Ich bin evtl. auch dabei. Aber wie sieht es denn mit heute aus? Fährt jemand? So um halb 5 oder 5?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (1. Oktober 2011)

MoRum80 schrieb:


> ich wollte um 10:20 nach boppard fahren, je nach befinden ist schängel89 dabei


ich werde auch mit einem kumpel kommen,was haltet ihr von frühstück um 9:30 am hbf?

Lasst lieber einen Zug früher fahren,der um 10:20 fährt 35min und der um 9:53 nur 14min,was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## schaengel89 (2. Oktober 2011)

Denke mal das geht klar. Holen wir uns dann nen Gruppenticket und fahren Bimmelbahn ?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (2. Oktober 2011)

schaengel89 schrieb:


> Denke mal das geht klar. Holen wir uns dann nen Gruppenticket und fahren Bimmelbahn ?


wäre ich schwer dafür


----------



## MoRum80 (2. Oktober 2011)

alright, halb 10 am haupteingang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel89 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hab mal noch ne Frage. Fährt die Bimmelbahn überhaupt an Feiertagen ?


----------



## MoRum80 (2. Oktober 2011)

sonnesteiber, könntest du dann kurz mein laufrad grob zentrieren? ich kriegs einfach nich hin


----------



## Sonnesteiber (3. Oktober 2011)

schaengel89 schrieb:


> Hab mal noch ne Frage. Fährt die Bimmelbahn überhaupt an Feiertagen ?


ja und zwar im 1h30min takt 

mit dem laufrad ist so ne sache,ich kann mal nippelspanner mitnehmen und dann probieren wir es zusammen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3gKPSvSomc"]Laufrad zentrieren      - YouTube[/nomedia]

oder das hier:

http://www.fahrradmonteur.de/einspeichen-und-zentrieren.php


----------



## MoRum80 (3. Oktober 2011)

ok, soweit war ich auch, aber geholfen hats nich wirklich. vlt. klappts morgen, ich hab da kein händchen für


----------



## Board-Raider (3. Oktober 2011)

Morgen 17 Uhr wie schauts bei euch aus.


----------



## T!ll (3. Oktober 2011)

MoRum80 schrieb:


> sonnesteiber, könntest du dann kurz mein laufrad grob zentrieren?


Überleg dir das nochmal gut


----------



## Sonnesteiber (4. Oktober 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Überleg dir das nochmal gut



mowl ich habs bisschen besser gemacht 
dafür bin ich mal geil über den lenker abgestiegen


----------



## schaengel89 (5. Oktober 2011)

Is das Video von diesem genialen Sturz denn was geworden ? 
Ich sag nur " Kann mir mal bitte einer helfen ? Haaaaaaaaaaaaallo? Hier sind Dornen! "


----------



## Sonnesteiber (6. Oktober 2011)

schaengel89 schrieb:


> Is das Video von diesem genialen Sturz denn was geworden ?
> Ich sag nur " Kann mir mal bitte einer helfen ? Haaaaaaaaaaaaallo? Hier sind Dornen! "



Das Video ist nicht ganz was geworden,die quali war super nur der Boden war total verwischt weil wir zu schnell waren und die Pedale scharf gestellt waren,nächstes mal auf den Helm,aber ich werde mal die Stelle rausschneiden und hochladen.
Jmd Bock auf Sonntag Boppard?hab neuen reifen dann können wir mal ausgiebig den Park nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoRum80 (6. Oktober 2011)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> Das Video ist nicht ganz was geworden,die quali war super nur der Boden war total verwischt weil wir zu schnell waren und die Pedale scharf gestellt waren,nächstes mal auf den Helm,aber ich werde mal die Stelle rausschneiden und hochladen.
> Jmd Bock auf Sonntag Boppard?hab neuen reifen dann können wir mal ausgiebig den Park nutzen


bock hab ich auf jeden fall, ich muss nur gucken, dass ich da nich arbeiten muss. ich meld mich hier


----------



## Weltraumaffe (7. Oktober 2011)

Bin Sonntag bestimmt auch in Boppard, wenns Wetter passt auch morgen...

Sonnesteiber ich will das Pic sehen wo du zwischen den Bäumen hängst, wo is et?


----------



## Sonnesteiber (7. Oktober 2011)

man sieht leider nicht viel 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16854

weltraumaffe:fährst du morgen,weil dann würde ich auch fahren,aber das wetter sieht nicht so rosig aus


----------



## schaengel89 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich anfangs an wie ein Schaf


----------



## MoRum80 (7. Oktober 2011)

also ich kann am SO, aber da wirds wie morgen regnen...


----------



## Sonnesteiber (8. Oktober 2011)

also wetter ist besser gemeldet
http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/koblenz/DE0005653.html

ich würde schon gerne fahren

wer fährt morgen früh mit mir?treffen um 9:30 am hbf und dann park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoRum80 (8. Oktober 2011)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> also wetter ist besser gemeldet
> http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/koblenz/DE0005653.html
> 
> ich würde schon gerne fahren
> ...


wenn ich mitkomme, dann frühestens um 11. und dann aber auch nur park, also diesmal keine fleckertshöhe, ja?


----------



## Herr_Flo (10. Oktober 2011)

Wie schauts morgen bei euch? Ab 15uhr hätte ich Zeit und viel lust...


----------



## T!ll (15. Oktober 2011)

Fährt noch jemand so ab 17 Uhr?


----------



## Tiger 2001 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi, wollte gleich noch ne Runde drehen. GT


----------



## T!ll (15. Oktober 2011)

ich würde gerne 1715 losfahren,passt das?


----------



## Tiger 2001 (15. Oktober 2011)

Wohin?


----------



## T!ll (21. Oktober 2011)

Fahre morgen um halb 10 .... 10 nach Boppard. Kommt jemand mit?
Starte auf der Karthause


----------



## Weltraumaffe (22. Oktober 2011)

Vincent und ich sind um 11:15 ebenfalls oben.


----------



## T!ll (22. Oktober 2011)

Dann bis gleich


----------



## T!ll (22. Oktober 2011)

Morgen:

Moseltrail-Tour

Wann? kurz nach 9 treffen am HBF, Zug fährt um 20vor10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaengel89 (25. Oktober 2011)

Fährt heute noch jemand ? Wollte so bald wie möglich los


----------



## T!ll (29. Oktober 2011)

Sonntagstour:

09.30 Treffen am Bahnhof!


----------



## Brook (29. Oktober 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Sonntagstour:
> 
> 09.30 Treffen am Bahnhof!



Geht klar! Vorher Frühstück oder startet dieses um 9.3o Uhr??


----------



## T!ll (29. Oktober 2011)

Frühstück dann um 0930 ... wir müssen ja auch noch einen Plan schmieden, wohin die Reise gehen soll ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hat ein neues Bike Till?


----------



## T!ll (29. Oktober 2011)

Jupp, heute fertig geschraubt  Und du? auch was gefunden?


----------



## Antilles (1. November 2011)

geht heute biketechnisch noch was?


----------



## dontheogl (1. November 2011)

Sixpack Laufradsatz in Koblenz zu verkaufen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/432315/cat/500


----------



## JanE (3. November 2011)

Hallo an alle Koblenzer Biker,

hier kommt für Euch ein kurzes Update über den Verlauf der Unterschriftensammlung für die DIMB IG Koblenz.

Bisher wurden ca. 200 Unterstützerunterschriften für ein legales Singletrailnetzwerk im Koblenzer Stadtwald im Canyon Showroom abgegeben.

An dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön an alle die bereits unterschrieben haben.

Es ist geplant die gesammelten Unterschriften im Beisein der lokalen Presse an den Koblenzer Oberbürgermeister zu übergeben um dadurch auf unsere Bedürfnisse aufmerksam zu machen.

Dass man hierbei mit 1000 statt 200 Unterschriften einen besseren Eindruck macht ist denke ich jedem klar.

1000 Unterschriften stehen für ungefähr 1% der Bevölkerung von Koblenz.

Wenn man sich anschaut was mittlerweile in den Wäldern rund um die Stadt an Mountainbikern unterwegs ist sollte es doch möglich sein 1000 Unterschriften zu sammeln.

Deshalb hier nochmal der Appell an Euch alle: druckt Euch das obenstehende Formular aus - sammelt in Eurem Freundes- und Verwandtenkreis - trotzt selbst der Oma eine Unterschrift ab und gebt das ausgefüllte Formular im Canyon Showroom ab!

1.000 Unterschriften. Das ist das Ziel.

Ich hoffe dass möglichst viele von Euch dabei mithelfen dieses Ziel zu erreichen.

Beste Grüße,

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2011)

Hi Jan,

gibt es keine Möglichkeit sowas online abzuwickeln?
Der Weg zu Canyon wird der Knackpunkt sein.


----------



## Brook (4. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> gibt es keine Möglichkeit sowas online abzuwickeln?
> Der Weg zu Canyon wird der Knackpunkt sein.



Ich sag mal "über 4 Ecken" sollte es auch kein Ding sein - der Wille zählt. Ich fahre immer mit einem großen Rucksack und sollten wir uns treffen, ist es für mich mal gar kein Problem die Listen abzugeben.

Wenn alle Stricke reißen ... hol ich die Listen sogar ab oder lass die Post einfach liefern


----------



## karmakiller (4. November 2011)

Gibt es einen Stichtag für die Abgabe ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich sag mal "über 4 Ecken" sollte es auch kein Ding sein - der Wille zählt. Ich fahre immer mit einem großen Rucksack und sollten wir uns treffen, ist es für mich mal gar kein Problem die Listen abzugeben.
> 
> Wenn alle Stricke reißen ... hol ich die Listen sogar ab oder lass die Post einfach liefern



Wenn ich das weiß ist das OK.
Ride fine!


----------



## SteFun76 (4. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Weg zu Canyon wird der Knackpunkt sein.



Geht mit auch so.... Setze da keinen Fuß rein....
CU in the Wood
Stefun


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2011)

Ich hab kein Problem damit dort einen Fuß rein zu setzen.
Ich habe ein Problem damit, meine Füße erst einmal bis dahin zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (4. November 2011)




----------



## T!ll (4. November 2011)

Stefan, kannst mir den Zettel auch geben und ich werd ihn fÃ¼r dich zu deiner Lieblingsfirma bringen 

*Sonntagstour*
bebo und ich fahren an die Mosel, dort ein paar Trails fahren zwischen Elztal und Cochem.
Wer Zeit und Lust hat: Treffen um halb10 am Hauptbahnhof. Zug fÃ¤hrt ein paar Minuten spÃ¤ter.
Wir holen dann das Gruppenticket fÃ¼r 20â¬ / 5 Personen.


----------



## Midas22 (4. November 2011)

Cool ich bin Sonntag dabei!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2011)

warum nicht Samstag?


----------



## Antilles (5. November 2011)

dabei dabei dabei!!! und samstag vllt gegen frühen nachmittag? muss hier noch meine bude auf vordermann bringen sonst werd ich notgeschlachtet^^ dannach gerne!


----------



## bertrueger (5. November 2011)

bin morgen auch seit langem wieder dabei.


----------



## bertrueger (6. November 2011)

Muss leider absagen. 

Gruß
Bert


----------



## schaengel89 (7. November 2011)

Hat hier vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee wie ich eine rund-gedrehte Imbusschraube lösen kann ? Im Anhang noch ein Bild. Wäre für Vorschläge sehr dankbar.


----------



## Board-Raider (7. November 2011)

Versuch mal einen Vielzahn- oder Torxbit einzuschlagen.
und dann vorsichtig raus drehen.

wenn das nicht geht versuchs mal mit einem Hammer und einem ganz spitzen Körner.
Dann klopfst du ganz vorsichtig am Umfang des Gewindes eine Kleine Kule rein.

Dann leicht in Drehrichtung hämmern

wenn das dann immer noch nicht geht. Schraube Aufbohren, der Bohrer sollte etwas kleiner wie der Kernlochdurchmesser des Gewindes sein. Dann schlägste wieder einen Bit rein und drehst den Rest raus. ab vorsichtig auf keinen Fall das Gewinde im Sattel anbohren!

so wie das da ausschaust haste schon mal mit ner Zange rumgemurkst...


----------



## T!ll (7. November 2011)

I*N*bus

sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (7. November 2011)

till haste ne Lampe?

ich würd morgen so gegen 5 mal ne Runde starten.


----------



## T!ll (7. November 2011)

die ist unterwegs bzw bestellt!
Morgen fahre ich im hellen eine Runde ... gegen 15 Uhr.

aber sobald die Lampe da ist, gerne!


----------



## Brook (7. November 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> die ist unterwegs bzw bestellt!
> Morgen fahre ich im hellen eine Runde ... gegen 15 Uhr.
> 
> aber sobald die Lampe da ist, gerne!



Wenn die Lampe vor Ort ist, bitte Meldung an mich Herr Moritz ... will wieder Nightride mit Ihnen


----------



## Board-Raider (7. November 2011)

Fuchsi dann komm doch morgen mit 

Haste Lust?


----------



## T!ll (7. November 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Wenn die Lampe vor Ort ist, bitte Meldung an mich Herr Moritz ... will wieder Nightride mit Ihnen



geht klar, Meister Fuchs


----------



## Brook (7. November 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> geht klar, Meister Fuchs



Werd morgen mal die "Führung" bitten einen kurzen Blick ins Forum zu schmeißen!

Möglicherweise braucht Sie mich als Begleitung und alleine durch den dunklen Stadtwald wollt ich sie dann doch nicht fahren lassen 

Aber warum nicht in der Gruppe mit abschließendem Bahnhofstop


----------



## MoRum80 (7. November 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> die ist unterwegs bzw bestellt!
> Morgen fahre ich im hellen eine Runde ... gegen 15 Uhr.
> 
> aber sobald die Lampe da ist, gerne!


  nice, wo morgen treffen? wohin solls gehen? ich hab auch lust


----------



## T!ll (8. November 2011)

Also ich starte dann um 1430 auf der Karthause.
Habe nur 2 Stunden Zeit, daher geht's in den Stadtwald.


----------



## LordLinchpin (8. November 2011)

aloha, da ich grad eh nicht fahren kann könnt ihr jetzt obg stuff über mich beziehen. check www.obg.fm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanE (8. November 2011)

@ Stefun,

jep. Alles Online abzuwickeln wäre natürlich super.

So wie eine E-Petition für den Bundestag. Denke aber die Koblenzer Stadtverwaltung hat sowas noch nicht.

Dachte aber an eine DIMB IG Koblenz Facebookseite. Kam nur bisher nicht dazu das mit dem Micha von der IG abzuklären und zu machen.

Hätte aber gedacht, dass die Stadt Koblenz so altmodisch ist, dass 1000 Unterschriften au Papier mehr zählen als 10.000 Likes auf Facebook.

Werd das trotzdem mal angehen.


----------



## Spatz79 (9. November 2011)

...


----------



## T!ll (10. November 2011)

Stadtwaldrunde ... morgen 14.30 an der Laubach/Oberwerth


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2011)

das hört sich gut an, bin dabei.


----------



## T!ll (10. November 2011)

top


----------



## Sonnesteiber (11. November 2011)

sonntag gehts nach boppard, 9.30 am hbf,9.53 abfahrt.hatten bisschen gondeln mit der bahn geplant und vielleicht nen schnellen wolfgang.interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (11. November 2011)

.


----------



## Board-Raider (11. November 2011)

morgen Biken: Horchheimer-Höhe.

wir starten da oben um 13 Uhr 30.

wenn noch jemand mit möchte: Treffpunkt um 13 Uhr am HBF


----------



## Antilles (19. November 2011)

was geht morgen?


----------



## T!ll (19. November 2011)

kurze Runde, wahrscheinlich Stadtwald
11 Uhr Bahnhof


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2011)

ok, bin gleich dabei!


----------



## Board-Raider (22. November 2011)

hat jemand morgen Abend Lust auf einen Night Ride?

ab halb 6 könnte ich los!

btw. am Sonntag den 4.12 is mal wieder ne Bombenentschärfung 

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...muessen-Wohnungen-verlassen-_arid,340288.html


----------



## Fartzilla (24. November 2011)

Hi,

bin neu hier im Forum und habe gestern meinen ersten Freerider bekommen (Canyon Torque FR 9.0)...wollte mal fragen wo man hier in Koblenz so fahren kann,und ob die Strecken auch für Anfänger geeignet sind??


----------



## Monche (24. November 2011)

Hi, bin auch relativ neu hier.

Ich heisse Timon und komme aus Braubach.
nächste Woche bekomme ich (hoffentlich) mein erstes Canyon. Ein Nerve AM.

falls es hier anfänger gibt die lust auf ne lockere runde haben, ich bin dabei


----------



## MoRum80 (24. November 2011)

wenn ich zeit finde und mich die kälte mal nich zu sehr abschreckt, bin ich gern dabei


----------



## SteFun76 (25. November 2011)

Servus Jungs,

die Kollegen in grün waren mal wieder mit der Kettensäge sehr aktiv im Stadtwald unterwegs... Auch an ihrer Treffsicherheit haben sie gearbeitet.... 
Die Baumkronen liegen genau im bzw. auf dem Trail.....

CU in the Wood
Stefun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (25. November 2011)

welche Trails sind betroffen?

hoffentlich nicht der F...


----------



## Monche (25. November 2011)

Ich glaub ich bring ne kettensäge mit ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (25. November 2011)

Wo ist den der besagte Trail??Würde mich mal interessieren da ich seit Mittwoch nen neuen Hobel habe =).


----------



## Weltraumaffe (27. November 2011)

Geht heut was lockeres???


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2011)

ja, schwangerschaftsgymnastik ist kemper hof.................


----------



## Weltraumaffe (27. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ja, schwangerschaftsgymnastik ist kemper hof.................



Bin dabei! Wo treffen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2011)

heute wird nackt geräckelt, da darfst du nicht mit.
du musst leider biken gehen, ich kann nicht mit...........


----------



## Weltraumaffe (27. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> heute wird nackt geräckelt, da darfst du nicht mit.
> du musst leider biken gehen, ich kann nicht mit...........



Hmmm 

Naja ok, dann wünsche ich viel Spaß!


----------



## Rookpat (27. November 2011)

Monche schrieb:


> Hi, bin auch relativ neu hier.
> 
> Ich heisse Timon und komme aus Braubach.
> nächste Woche bekomme ich (hoffentlich) mein erstes Canyon. Ein Nerve AM.
> ...




Ja dann mal los. Zur Zeit wohne ich auch noch in Braubach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (27. November 2011)

Rookpat schrieb:


> Ja dann mal los. Zur Zeit wohne ich auch noch in Braubach


Mist, hätte ich das früher gelesen, dann wär ich mal runter gekommen. Genauergesagt wohn ich in hinterwald. (gehört ja zu Braubach)

Am Mittwoch wird endlich das Canyon geholt. Ich bin schon ganz aufjerecht.


----------



## Rookpat (27. November 2011)

Ja Mist  Welches Nerve hast du dir denn gegönnt?


----------



## Monche (27. November 2011)

Ist ein 2012er AM 6.0  ;-).


----------



## bebo2403 (30. November 2011)

Samstag morgen um ca. 9:00 Uhr geht es Richtung Koberner Trails.
Vielleicht hat noch irgendwer Zeit und Lust!?


----------



## Monche (30. November 2011)

schade wär gerne mit gekommen... aber Samstag muss ich ausnüchtern von der Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## LordLinchpin (2. Dezember 2011)

in 3 bis 4 wochen darf ich auch wieder mitspielen, hoffe ich habe bis dahin meinen tourer fertig, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (4. Dezember 2011)

Hat evtl jemand die Woche Urlaub und Lust mit mir ein ründchen zu drehen?


----------



## Antilles (4. Dezember 2011)

Monche schrieb:


> Ist ein 2012er AM 6.0  ;-).


gute wahl... hatte ein änliches bis es beine bekommen hat^^

ich guck mal vllt kann ich mittwoch nachmittag nach ko kommen und ne runde drehen...


----------



## Monche (4. Dezember 2011)

macht auch mächtig Spass das Bike...

leider ist jetzt mein HR platt... hat noch nicht mal 20km durchgehalten... naja. morgen muss ich ne pumpe, schlauch und flickzeug kaufen fahren.

hätte mal bock was anderes zu sehen als immer nur den Braubacher wald :-(
mittwoch wär ich auch dabei ;-)


----------



## Antilles (6. Dezember 2011)

so ich hab morgen zeit. wann kannst du? je früher je besser. muss um 2000 in ingelheim sein:-D kann den ganzen tag!


----------



## MoRum80 (6. Dezember 2011)

ich hab auch zeit ab 14 uhr und dreh mein stadtwaldründchen. ich fänd halb 3 am hbf am besten.


----------



## Antilles (6. Dezember 2011)

geht klar! ich bin da!
wer will noch mit?
vllt b1 oder boppard trails surfen!?!


----------



## Monche (6. Dezember 2011)

gibts auch ne anfängerrunde???


----------



## Board-Raider (6. Dezember 2011)

Wäre morgen Abend am Start.

17 Uhr.

Gerne auch Anfänger mit Lampe 

wie schauts bei euch am Wochenede mit ner Tagestour aus?

Hexep. oder Brex wäre mal ganz geil.


----------



## Antilles (6. Dezember 2011)

da würd ich dann wohl stadtwald vorschlagen... ist die Ecki wieder fahrbar????also jetzt nicht führ anfänger, aber da wollt ich mal wieder hin.
@monche kannst du auch schon um 1430?


----------



## Monche (6. Dezember 2011)

ich könnte auch schon früher... ist der weg bis zur Dunkelheit zu schaffen? wenn nicht muss ich die lampe ans bike schrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (6. Dezember 2011)

ja lässisch
wir können von mir aus schon um 1300 dann können wir einmal hoch und wieder runter und uns dann wieder am hbf treffen...


----------



## Monche (6. Dezember 2011)

zwei mal hoch und runter?
ich werd Weltraumaffe mal fragen wie es mit 13uhr aussieht...


----------



## Antilles (6. Dezember 2011)

cool äffchen kommt auch mit? dann ham wir auf jeden fall genügend strecken zur auswahl


----------



## Monche (6. Dezember 2011)

es wird hoffentlich was für mich dabei sein...


----------



## Monche (7. Dezember 2011)

wo wird sich denn getroffen? bzw. wo kann man parken?


----------



## Antilles (7. Dezember 2011)

parken? dann vllt am oberwerth/an der laubach treffen?


----------



## Monche (7. Dezember 2011)

das hört sich glaub besser an.


----------



## Antilles (7. Dezember 2011)

kk, also 13 uhr vor der oberwerther sporthalle.
und jetzt ab ins bett mit mir, will ja vorher noch was schaffen!


----------



## Antilles (7. Dezember 2011)

der regen hat niemanden abgeschreckt?gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (7. Dezember 2011)

Doch eigentlich schon. Ca für 13uhr ist Regen und Böhen von 54kmh vorhergesagt. Das wird garantiert ungemütlich. 

Hab mich mit weltraumaffe fürs Wochenende verabredet. Dann sind wir auch paar Leute mehr.


----------



## Antilles (7. Dezember 2011)

jepp bei uns bricht grad auch ein riesen regenschauer los. blasen wir das erstm,al ab:-D


----------



## Monche (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich sehe die dunklen Wolken über Koblenz. Ich hab aber trotzdem irgendwie Bock. Vielleicht üb ich später wenn's aufgehört hat mal den Wheelie oder Manual.


----------



## MoRum80 (7. Dezember 2011)

so, wie schauts mit FR aus? und hat der dirtpark eig. unabhängig vom freeridetrack offen?


----------



## Basica (7. Dezember 2011)

Habe gestern im Wald einen Anlieger aus Holzbrettern gefunden:
1. Der Anlieger ist total unnötig und unfahrbar
2. Das Bauwerk signalisiert eine Mountainbike Strecke
3. Das Bauwerk verärgert die Waldarbeiter und weckt ihre Zerstörungswut
4. Ich bitte den Baumeister seine Bretter inklusive Nägel zu entfernen


----------



## bertrueger (7. Dezember 2011)

Basica schrieb:


> Habe gestern im Wald einen Anlieger aus Holzbrettern gefunden:
> 1. Der Anlieger ist total unnötig und unfahrbar
> 2. Das Bauwerk signalisiert eine Mountainbike Strecke
> 3. Das Bauwerk verärgert die Waldarbeiter und weckt ihre Zerstörungswut
> 4. Ich bitte den Baumeister seine Bretter inklusive Nägel zu entfernen



Das gleiche habe ich mir gestern auch gedacht, als ich diesen gesehen habe!

Steigerung Fahrspass an dieser Stelle = 0
Ärger mit Forstarbeitern = Vorprogrammiert! 

Gruß 
Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (7. Dezember 2011)

Antilles schrieb:


> da würd ich dann wohl stadtwald vorschlagen... ist die Ecki wieder fahrbar????also jetzt nicht führ anfänger, aber da wollt ich mal wieder hin.
> @monche kannst du auch schon um 1430?



geht aber nur die oberen zwei Teilstücke, unten liegen noch 4 Bäume quer... am besten nach dem zweiten Stück nochmal hoch zur Kö.

Können auch ne ausgedehnte Standwald Runde machen und alle Trails mitnehmen: HM schruppen


----------



## T!ll (7. Dezember 2011)

Basica schrieb:


> Habe gestern im Wald einen Anlieger aus Holzbrettern gefunden:
> 1. Der Anlieger ist total unnötig und unfahrbar
> 2. Das Bauwerk signalisiert eine Mountainbike Strecke
> 3. Das Bauwerk verärgert die Waldarbeiter und weckt ihre Zerstörungswut
> 4. Ich bitte den Baumeister seine Bretter inklusive Nägel zu entfernen



Heute auch gesehen. Den Erbauer erreichst du aber nicht über's Forum.

Aber cool bleiben, deswegen geht die Welt schon nicht unter.


----------



## Brook (7. Dezember 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Heute auch gesehen. Den Erbauer erreichst du aber nicht über's Forum.
> 
> Aber cool bleiben, deswegen geht die Welt schon nicht unter.



WOOO?? 

Im Übrigen ist ein schlecht gebauter Anlieger nie schlechter als GAR KEIN Anlieger ... und Winterzeit ist Bauzeit! Die Forst baut Überstunden ab. Würden bei dem Wetter mit den dicken Maschinen eh nicht durchs Unterholz kommen.

Also bitte Nachricht an mich wo ich das Ding testfahren kann - bin immer übelst geil auf NEUES!!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (8. Dezember 2011)

Samstag - Fahrrad fahren
Wetter soll ja passen...

Location vorschlag, wäre abzustimmen.
Uhrzeit ist auch nur n Vorschlag, bin da offen.

1.
Treffpunkt: Remstecken Parkplatz (bzw die Kowelenzer Jungs vorher unten am HBF)
Uhrzeit: 11Uhr am Remstecken Parkplatz?
Ride-Location: Stadtwaldrunde + evtl noch weitere vor Ort besprechen

2.
Treffpunkt: Obernhof Bahnhof (30km von Kowelenz)
Uhrzeit: 11Uhr
Ride-Location: 3 Trails in Nassau, Spitzkehrenlastig... mit 2 Highlight stellen an Burg Nassau
Die Tour ist schnell gefahren und Nachmittags kann man auch noch allemann nach Ko mit dem Zug und dort noch ne Runde drehen.

3.
Treffpunkt: Boppard Bahnhof
Uhrzeit: watt gegen 11Uhr hab vom Fahrplan kein Plan
Ride-Location: Trails mit der Bimmelbahn hoch und runterballern (NICHT Bikepark)


----------



## T!ll (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich fänd Option 2 mal wieder ganz interessant!


----------



## Warpspinne (8. Dezember 2011)

Mhh Option 3 ist auch verlockend


----------



## Midas22 (8. Dezember 2011)

Option 2 klingt gut, aber mit einer ausgedehnten Stadtwaldrunde wäre ich auch zufrieden

@ Till: Wie kommen wir nach Obernhof? Gruppenticket?


----------



## Monche (8. Dezember 2011)

Option 2!!! Uhrzeit egal


----------



## Weltraumaffe (8. Dezember 2011)

Jo, Johannes wäre auch mit dabei... Option 2 oder 3.

Antilles was mit dir? Wolltest doch auch mal Nassau Trails sehen?


----------



## Herr_Flo (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich guck ma wie ich hier aus Augsburg weg komme...
Falls ich hier was passendes finde wäre ich evtl. auch dabei!

Jungs ich sag euch... kein Bike hier zu haben ist schon kacke... obwohl hier alles flach ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (9. Dezember 2011)

du glaubst nicht wie sehr ich diesem tag hinterher traer... und wie ich da hin will!!!! genauso wie ich noch mehr trails in um die fleckertshöhe kennen lernen will... aber ich muss samstag arbeiten und sonntag auf turnier:'-(
ich will auch! bin mittwoch auch extra von bingen nach koblenz gekommen... und es hat den ganzen scheiss tag gepisst


----------



## Monche (9. Dezember 2011)

Also morgen um 11uhr in Nassau am Schwimmbad Parkplatz?


----------



## Board-Raider (9. Dezember 2011)

Till, Janky und ich (Midas konnte ich noch nicht erreichen) kommen mit!

Wir treffen uns morgen Früh um 9 Uhr 50 vor dem HBF in Koblenz

Der Zug nach Nassau fährt um 10 Uhr 10 ab. Ankunft in Nassau 10 Uhr 43

Wäre ganz gut wenn sich noch ein paar Leute finden würden damit wir ein Gruppenticket lösen können.

Bis morgen Früh 

@ Flo gib Gas


----------



## Midas22 (9. Dezember 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## Monche (9. Dezember 2011)

Sau gut. Ich freu mich. Ich hab ja nur 10km bis Nassau. Werde dann mit dem Auto kommen. Können uns auch am Bahnhof treffen.


----------



## Board-Raider (9. Dezember 2011)

Wir müssen ja in Obernhof am Bahnhof aussteigen!
Ankunft 10 Uhr 50!

wer noch Bock hat soll morgen auf der Matte stehen


----------



## Weltraumaffe (9. Dezember 2011)

Cool, dann sind wir ja 7 Mann! Evtl kommt noch Johannes ich kontaktier ihn mal...

Also bis morgen früh!!


Edit:
Till, der Johannes ist morgen um 10Uhr am Bahnhof in Ko...


Dann sind wir zu 8.


----------



## Rennschnitzel (9. Dezember 2011)

nun dann bin ich wohl auch bei euch dabei ^^  bin de neue im forum auf raten vom monche


----------



## Weltraumaffe (9. Dezember 2011)

Rennschnitzel schrieb:


> nun dann bin ich wohl auch bei euch dabei ^^  bin de neue im forum auf raten vom monche



Dann willkommen! Und geile Signatur hehehe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennschnitzel (9. Dezember 2011)

bin ja mal gespannt was da morgen raus kommt ^^


----------



## T!ll (9. Dezember 2011)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Cool, dann sind wir ja 7 Mann! Evtl kommt noch Johannes ich kontaktier ihn mal...
> 
> Also bis morgen früh!!
> 
> ...



Sehr geil, ich freu mich


----------



## DerKummer (9. Dezember 2011)

Gude ihr Leud!

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und noch relativ frisch in Koblenz. Deswegen wollt' ich mich mal kurz vorstellen:

Ich bin der Rene, 20 Jahre alt, männlich, Student und fahrradinfiziert!
Fahre eigentlich hauptsächlich FR, DH und Trails und würde mich freuen, wenn man sich irgendwann mal zum Fahren trifft!

In diesem Sinne:
Beste Grüße und so...


----------



## Monche (9. Dezember 2011)

Na dann herzlich Willkommen. Kannst ja direkt morgen mit kommen ;-)


----------



## Monche (10. Dezember 2011)

Soooo..... Das war mal richtig geil heute. Mir hat's Mega Spaß gemacht. Ich könnt direkt nochmal los 

Schade ist nur das Rennschnitzel's Schaltauge so früh den Geist aufgegeben hat. Ich hoffe demnächst machen wir nochmal so ne Tour. 

Wo sind die bildärs?


----------



## DerKummer (11. Dezember 2011)

...musste leider lernen!  Aber nächstes mal bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennschnitzel (11. Dezember 2011)

ich kann ja das teil vom ente nehmen, fährt ja eh nicht mehr :-D


----------



## Monche (11. Dezember 2011)

Rennschnitzel schrieb:


> ich kann ja das teil vom ente nehmen, fährt ja eh nicht mehr :-D



Hehe stimmt. Da haste direkt ein Ersatzteil Spender ;-)


----------



## Rennschnitzel (11. Dezember 2011)

ich hab mich mal hier durchgeforstet und es kommt öfters bei den bikes vor, werd dann wohl mal ein lager für einrichten ^^


----------



## Monche (11. Dezember 2011)

Dann besorg mir bitte auch eins direkt.


----------



## LordLinchpin (13. Dezember 2011)

BLOWOUT

OBG DH Combos:

Blau "M / 32 / 9 " GrÃ¼n "L / 34 / 10" Gelb "XL / 36 / 11"

Trikot je 44â¬ statt 49,90â¬

Hose Lang je 111â¬ statt 139,90â¬

Hose Kurz (nur gelb "XL") 90â¬

Handschuhe je 33â¬ statt 39,90â¬

Komplette Combo (Trikot, Hose lang, Handschuhe) 185â¬ statt 229,70â¬

Es ist jeweils nur eine Combo da!


----------



## T!ll (14. Dezember 2011)

*WEIHNACHTSTOUR*

Wann? 
->Sonntag 18.12.

Wo? 
->09.30 Hauptbahnhof Koblenz, dann per Zug nach Boppard

Was? 
->Bimmelbahnfahren in Boppard bei hoffentlich trockenem Wetter; Abends was gutes futtern (oder auch Mittags)


----------



## Weltraumaffe (14. Dezember 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> *WEIHNACHTSTOUR*
> 
> Wann?
> ->Sonntag 18.12.
> ...



Wenns Wetter passt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Monche (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich auch, ich auch, ich auch!!!!! 

Till, denkste noch an mich?


----------



## Board-Raider (14. Dezember 2011)

möchte morgen Abend jemand fahren?
17:30!?

am WE bin ich leider nicht in KO


----------



## Antilles (14. Dezember 2011)

Rippe gebrochen.... ich falle mal wieder aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (14. Dezember 2011)

Antilles schrieb:


> Rippe gebrochen.... ich falle mal wieder aus...



Gute Besserung! Wobei und wann?


----------



## Antilles (14. Dezember 2011)

sonntag aufm ringerturnier^^ im ersten kampf... den 3ten musst ich dann aufgeben


----------



## DerKummer (15. Dezember 2011)

autsch.  Gute Besserung!

Am Sonntag bin ich evtl. dabei. Kommt halt darauf an, wie ich mit dem Lernen voran komme. Ich melde mich nochmal!


----------



## T!ll (15. Dezember 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> *WEIHNACHTSTOUR*
> 
> Wann?
> ->Sonntag 18.12.
> ...



kleine Planänderung, treffen um 09.00 Uhr (also halbe Stunde früher) und dann per Bike nach Boppard. Danach dann Bahnfahren, wie geplant.

Jonas, gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Rookpat (15. Dezember 2011)

Wie lang werdet ihr ungefähr unterwegs sein?


----------



## T!ll (15. Dezember 2011)

Keine Ahnung, solange es hell ist ...


----------



## Monche (15. Dezember 2011)

hat der Bikepark nicht geschlossen?


----------



## T!ll (15. Dezember 2011)

Klar. deshalb fahren wir ja auch nicht in den Park


----------



## Monche (15. Dezember 2011)

aaahhh. okay, hab bei Boppard direkt den Park im kopf gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoRum80 (16. Dezember 2011)

mag mir denn nu einer mal sagen, ob der dirtpark boppard noch offen ist?


----------



## Monche (16. Dezember 2011)

Am Sonntag ist Bäähh Wetter angesagt. Regendichte Kleidung ist angesagt.


----------



## Monche (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin draußen. Werde nicht mit fahren


----------



## Weltraumaffe (18. Dezember 2011)

Passe ebenfalls.
Viel Spaß euch noch!


----------



## Weltraumaffe (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## Monche (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten. Am Montag wird ne Weihnachtstour gemacht. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (24. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten.
Montag wäre ich dabei, wenn das Wetter passt.
Wo soll es hin gehen?


----------



## SteFun76 (25. Dezember 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=lP4FFF-CgLo


----------



## SteFun76 (25. Dezember 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...ature=share&feature=share&v=iCR0qso9Qz0&gl=DE


----------



## Rookpat (25. Dezember 2011)

Monche schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten. Am Montag wird ne Weihnachtstour gemacht. Wer ist dabei?



Wann wird gestartet?


----------



## Monche (25. Dezember 2011)

So ein Mist aber auch. Bei mir hat sich gestern rausgestellt das die Familienfeier nicht mirgen abend sondern mittag stattfindet. 

Deswegen kann ich leider doch nicht. :-(


----------



## SteFun76 (27. Dezember 2011)

So, jetzt noch mal...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCR0qso9Qz0"]christmas blowjob      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP4FFF-CgLo&feature=related"]Naughty Santa Song      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bertrueger (27. Dezember 2011)

hi, komme grad von der Stadtwaldrunde zurück und habe trauriges zu berichten... Am Fischer ist das Brückchen vor dem Drop und der Drop weg! Weiß jemand näheres?

Gruß Bert


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ist hier jemand morgen für die letzte Runde des Jahres zu begeistern und/oder am Sonntag für die erste Runde 2012?


----------



## Board-Raider (30. Dezember 2011)

wäre morgen für eine Silversterrunde am Start.

um wie viel Uhr willste los? Ich würd sagen so zwischen 1 und 2, bin da aber flexibel. nur ganz so spät sollte es nicht sein.

Morgens geht auch schon!


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Dezember 2011)

morgens wäre mir lieber. der ande ist auch am start.
passt dir 10 oder 11 uhr?
würde aber eher richtung lahn wollen als in den stadtwald, falls das für dich ok ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (30. Dezember 2011)

können auch gerne an die Lahn. Nassau Trails und co.?
Stadtwald wäre mir zwar vom Zeitaufwand lieber aber passt schon wenns nicht so spät wird

wäre mir aber ganz recht wenn wir bis spätestens 16 Uhr in wieder in KO sind.

10 uhr dann am HBF!?


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Dezember 2011)

16 uhr geht locker klar.
Schmittenhöhe und Urlaubstrails wollte ich fahren.
10 uhr zweirad mitschke in estein würde besser passen.


----------



## Board-Raider (30. Dezember 2011)

jop das passt. Dachte erst ihr wolltet mit dem Zug los...

dann bis morgen um 10


----------



## Monche (30. Dezember 2011)

Nassau wär ich auch dabei


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Dezember 2011)

schmittenhöhe und urlaubstrail lahnstein nicht?
habe das jetzt mit 2 weiteren leuten per telefon abgemacht. umschmeissen wäre zu kurzfristig. komm doch um 10uhr auch zum 2rad mitschke koblenz ehrenbreitstein.


----------



## Monche (30. Dezember 2011)

okay... wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei ;-)


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Dezember 2011)

wenn ich so raus schaue, bleibt wohl nur noch übrig zu kneifen. hier regnet es durchgehend.


----------



## Board-Raider (31. Dezember 2011)

Jep das schaut nicht gut aus. Schade. Wenn es heute Mittag besser wird kõnnen wir ja nochmal schauen. Ne stunde Stadtwald sollte drinn sein wenns aufhört. Ansonsten wünsche ich euch schon mal einen guten rutsch.

Gruß matze


----------



## Monche (31. Dezember 2011)

ich glaub nicht dass es heute mittag besser wird... für dieses wetter habe ich leider keine passenden klamotten... :-( dann wirds wohl diesjahr nix mehr mit biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (31. Dezember 2011)

So wie schauts aus, sollen wir uns noch 2 Stunden in den Schlamm stürzten. ich Wär dabei.

Kühkopf ecki und Ritter

Oder lahn wenns zeitlich geht


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Dezember 2011)

ne sorry, ich zumindest nicht


----------



## Monche (31. Dezember 2011)

och nööö... mir ist es etwas zu spät und das wetter sieht nich vielversprechend aus :-(


----------



## SteFun76 (31. Dezember 2011)

Cheers Buddys......






CU in the Wood
Stefun


----------



## T!ll (3. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues allerseits 

Morgen früh jemand für eine Runde zu haben? 

08.30 am Forsthaus Kühkopf


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Januar 2012)

bei mir macht sich gerade der rotz breit............., sonst gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (3. Januar 2012)

Arbeiten :-(


----------



## Board-Raider (3. Januar 2012)

am Donnerstag bin ich dabei! Hab die Woche noch Urlaub 

Till wie schauts?


----------



## T!ll (3. Januar 2012)

Donnerstag soll's regnen  

warum nicht morgen?


----------



## schigga (4. Januar 2012)

Moin Leutz,

ich wollt mich ma bei euch einklinken.

Bin glaub ich schon mal in Nassau mit euch mitgefahren.
Is aber schon was her. 

Der Weltraumaffe war auf jedenfall dabei.

Jetzt wo die Temperaturen milder sind werd ich ziemlich geil auf´s Biken.

Gruß

Der Amateur


----------



## LordLinchpin (5. Januar 2012)

sehr spontan, aber ich mache morgen wieder ne order bei www.obg.fm , also wenn jemand was haben will, sei es auch nur zum probieren, lasst es mich bis morgen 14uhr wissen dann kann ich es noch mitbestellen


----------



## T!ll (5. Januar 2012)

Morgen Biken

14.30 Treffen auf der Gülser Eisenbahnbrücke (Moselweißer Seite)

geht Richtung Mosel


----------



## Board-Raider (5. Januar 2012)

bin dabei!

wie lange wollt ihr fahren?
um 18 Uhr müsst ich wieder in KO sein.

können auch gerne früher los.


----------



## T!ll (5. Januar 2012)

früher kann ich nicht, wird so schon sehr knapp. Bis 18 Uhr sind wir auf jeden Fall zurück


----------



## Board-Raider (5. Januar 2012)

ok dann bis morgen.


----------



## Warpspinne (7. Januar 2012)

Stimmt es das Canyon und die DIMB den KÖBA Trail als offizielle Strecke neu aufbauen/leiten? Mir wurde soetwas zugeflüstert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (7. Januar 2012)

Das wär ja mal was...


----------



## julius09 (8. Januar 2012)

Also köba fänd ich bisschen kurz...aber besser als gar nix


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2012)

und am 24. kommt der Weihnachtsmann.......


----------



## Monche (8. Januar 2012)

Sieht so aus als ob das Wetter die Woche besser wird. Wer hat Urlaub und Lust ne runde zu fahren?

Ich werde wohl ab Dienstag oder mittwoch Urlaub haben


----------



## T!ll (10. Januar 2012)

Für Kurzentschlossene

Lampenrunde, 17.00 Bahnhof


----------



## Monche (10. Januar 2012)

Um 17uhr wollen paar Kumpels auch den remstecken unsicher machen. Ich kann leider nicht.


----------



## Board-Raider (10. Januar 2012)

Shit zu spät gelesen. Sonst wäre ich mit gekommen.


----------



## T!ll (10. Januar 2012)

ich werd versuchen, es das nächste mal zeitiger zu posten


----------



## Rookpat (10. Januar 2012)

wenn ihr eine Stirnlampe dabei hattet, dann habe ich euch nach Hause fahren sehen. 

Schade. Würde auch gern mal mit fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (10. Januar 2012)

warst du auch an der Aral?


----------



## Rookpat (10. Januar 2012)

Ich bin mit dem Auto an euch vorbei gefahren  Hinter der Aral, rechts Richtung Oberwerth.


----------



## T!ll (10. Januar 2012)

Achso, hatten nämlich auch noch einen Biker an der Tanke getroffen


----------



## bebo2403 (13. Januar 2012)

wir treffen uns heute um 15:30 an der laubach zu einer stadtwaldrunde.
1. abfahrt bei tageslicht
2. abfahrt bei chinesenlicht


----------



## SteFun76 (13. Januar 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> wir treffen uns heute um 15:30 an der laubach zu einer stadtwaldrunde.
> 1. abfahrt bei tageslicht
> 2. abfahrt bei chinesenlicht




Bin leider raus.....
Ich muss mich dem Alkohol hingeben

Aaaaaber morgen geht was


----------



## Monche (13. Januar 2012)

Neeeeiiinnn... wieso nicht jetzt??? dann wär ich gerne mit gekommen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2012)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Bin leider raus.....
> Ich muss mich dem Alkohol hingeben
> 
> Aaaaaber morgen geht was



Ja klar geht morgen was, bei dir mit Aspirin?


----------



## bebo2403 (13. Januar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Neeeeiiinnn... wieso nicht jetzt??? dann wär ich gerne mit gekommen :-(



1530 ist dir zu spät oder nicht in besitz einer lampe?
der ein oder andere muss heute nachmittag leider noch geld verdienen.


----------



## Monche (13. Januar 2012)

ihr habt ja recht... ich bin am überstunden abbauen und war die woche zuhause... heute muss ich um 16uhr zum Wagenbau für Karneval ;-)


----------



## Weltraumaffe (14. Januar 2012)

Heute jemand spontan Bock auf Trailriding an der Lahn?
Obernhof wird gestartet, ist 30km von Koblenz entfernt!

Anzubieten sind 3 - 4 Trails in einer Tour.


----------



## Monche (14. Januar 2012)

Ich fahr heut ne gemütliche runde mit der Freundin ;-)


----------



## Weltraumaffe (14. Januar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Ich fahr heut ne gemütliche runde mit der Freundin ;-)



Bitte warten...
....
...
......
..
.
....ist genehmigt!


----------



## T!ll (16. Januar 2012)

Morgen Nightride

17.30 HBF
(müssen uns bald mal auf einen neuen Treffpunkt einigen, nachdem wir Sonntag von der neuen Miss Wichtig der DB-Security rausgeschmissen wurden)


----------



## Board-Raider (16. Januar 2012)

Sauber bin dabei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> .....(müssen uns bald mal auf einen neuen Treffpunkt einigen, nachdem wir Sonntag von der neuen Miss Wichtig der DB-Security rausgeschmissen wurden)



Oder mal anders kleiden ud nicht so stinken?

Ich könnte das morgen schaffen, mal sehen was meine alten Knochen so sagen....

Wie wäre es mit dem Treffpunkt vor der Stadthalle Oberwerth?


----------



## Board-Raider (16. Januar 2012)

Treffpunkt vor der Post würde ich vorschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (16. Januar 2012)

Morgen dann aber nochmal vorm Bahnhof.
Oberwerth klingt eigentlich auch gut.
Gibts irgendwo noch günstigen Kaffee? 

Die Dame hat sich über die Fahrräder aufgeregt, die in der Bahnhofshalle absolut nichts zu suchen hätten. Wir sollten die gefälligst draussen stehen lassen, wenn wir drin Frühstücken wollen....


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2012)

bin raus


----------



## Antilles (17. Januar 2012)

?ernsthaft? ich sehe kein fahrradverbotsschild am bahnhof und die bahn nimmt fahrräder mit!
nicht wenige unserer touren (mosel/boppard) werden zum teil mit der bahn zurückgelegt...
die hat doch überhaupt kein recht uns da wegzuschicken... 
scheiss aushilfssheriffs
wär für mich schon grund genug mich nurnoch am hbf zu treffen ...


----------



## T!ll (17. Januar 2012)

falle aus, Erkältung bahnt sich an

Die sind absolut im Recht, da gibts leider nichts zu rütteln, denn laut Hausordnung ist das abstellen von Fahrrädern in der Bahnhofshalle erstmal verboten.
Lustigerweise hat sich in den letzten beiden Jahren nie jemand beschwert


----------



## Brook (17. Januar 2012)

Doch ... HAT SIE!

Steht in der Hausordnung welche du akzeptierst wenn du den Bahnhof (mit deinem Rad) beschreitest!

Regt mich grad auch tierisch auf, durchforste grad schon alle erdenklichen Seiten und versuche mich vorzubereiten - sieht aber wirklich düster aus. Als Alternative muss wohl ein neuer Treffpunkt her 

Wenn es ganz böse läuft, darf dir die Dame sogar ein Hausverbot erteilen - was das heisst brauche ich wohl nicht näher erläutern :-(




Antilles schrieb:


> ?ernsthaft? ich sehe kein fahrradverbotsschild am bahnhof und die bahn nimmt fahrräder mit!
> nicht wenige unserer touren (mosel/boppard) werden zum teil mit der bahn zurückgelegt...
> die hat doch überhaupt kein recht uns da wegzuschicken...
> scheiss aushilfssheriffs
> wär für mich schon grund genug mich nurnoch am hbf zu treffen ...


----------



## Antilles (17. Januar 2012)

oh man ist ja dämlich
und ich hab mich gefreut gehabt weibliches sicherheitspersonal zu haben, die nicht aussehen wie die 2 verbrecher in sicherheitsdienstuniform...
was ein scheiss!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2012)

Vergeudet nicht so viel Energei wegen dem scheisss Bahnhof


----------



## T!ll (17. Januar 2012)

man muss sich aber auch nicht alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2012)

und?
dabei kommt doch nix raus.
Wird die Hausordnung geändert, ein Schild aufgestellt, wer weiß was.....

Vorne an der Bushaltestelle ist doch auch ein Bäcker, da sieht man die Bikes durchs Fenster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (17. Januar 2012)

Fährt heut jetzt gar keiner? Ich fahre. Bis gleich wenn einer kommt.


----------



## SteFun76 (18. Januar 2012)

Wasn hier los  
 lustige Bahnhofsdisskusionen....
Jungs, jetzt mal im Ernst, drauf geschissen und weitermachen. 

Setzt eure Energien lieber sinvoll mit dem Klappspaten ein!!!

CU in the Wood 
Stefun


----------



## Antilles (19. Januar 2012)

Falls jemand noch über die anschaffung eines Protektor rucksacks nachdenkt: http://www.outdoor-broker.de/evoc-freeridepro21.html


----------



## SteFun76 (19. Januar 2012)

Falls jemand über den Kauf von diesem Zubehör nachdenkt:

http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&key...=aps&hvadid=6078856825&ref=pd_sl_5jygqritjy_e


CU in the Wood
  Stefun


----------



## T!ll (19. Januar 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch über die anschaffung eines Protektor rucksacks nachdenkt: http://www.outdoor-broker.de/evoc-freeridepro21.html



Farbe: lila

is klar


----------



## Monche (19. Januar 2012)

Die andere Farbe hätte ich genommen. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (26. Januar 2012)

Jemand laut auf ne mehr oder weniger schnelle runde Stadtwald oder so, wäre auch für ne hardtail-runde zu haben


----------



## Board-Raider (26. Januar 2012)

heute 18 30 Treffpunkt HBF


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Januar 2012)

morgen jemand biken? am liebsten schon vormittags.


----------



## Board-Raider (27. Januar 2012)

ich wäre dabei 11 uhr?


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Januar 2012)

schaffst du auch 10:30? wenn nicht, kann ich auch mit 11uhr gut leben.
wie wäre es mit lahn? würden dann am zweirad mitschke in e-stein starten.


----------



## Board-Raider (27. Januar 2012)

11 is mir lieber.

ja Lahn passt. dann bis um 11 Uhr beim mitschke!


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Januar 2012)

bis dann


----------



## T!ll (27. Januar 2012)

Entscheide mich morgen früh, falls ich mitkomme geb ich dir noch Bescheid.


----------



## Brook (29. Januar 2012)

11.oo Uhr HBF

Dann viellleicht Expedition zur Teufelstreppe ... mal schaun


----------



## Rookpat (29. Januar 2012)

Wieso hab ich eigentlich nie Zeit wenn ihr was ausmacht... ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (1. Februar 2012)

Heute Abend Funzelfahrt??


----------



## Board-Raider (1. Februar 2012)

Wäre ne Maßnahme. Uhrzeit?


----------



## T!ll (1. Februar 2012)

19 Uhr Bahnhof?


----------



## Board-Raider (1. Februar 2012)

Ganz schön spät. Schaffte es auch bissel früher. 18 30


----------



## T!ll (1. Februar 2012)

früher kann ich nicht


----------



## Board-Raider (1. Februar 2012)

Alles klar dann 19 Uhr am HBF


----------



## T!ll (1. Februar 2012)

Top


----------



## Monche (1. Februar 2012)

Mit ner normalen Aldi Fahrrad Lampe wird das nix, oder?


----------



## Board-Raider (1. Februar 2012)

Kannst ja dazwischen fahren.  Einfach mal ausprobieren. Bissel lich wirft die Aldi funzel ja auch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (1. Februar 2012)

Danke aber ich fall wohl doch aus. Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen :-( euch viel Spaß


----------



## Monche (3. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand Lust mir morgen den Koblenzer Stadtwald zu zeigen?


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Februar 2012)

jo
wenn dir 13uhr passt, dann komm doch dann an die sporthalle oberwerth. wir haben sowieso eine stadtwaldrunde geplant.


----------



## Monche (3. Februar 2012)

Hmm, wollte noch mit nem anderen Bike Kollegen fahren. Er kann aber erst um 15uhr. Ich sag nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (3. Februar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Hmm, wollte noch mit nem anderen Bike Kollegen fahren. Er kann aber erst um 15uhr. Ich sag nochmal Bescheid.



Jo berichtige, könnte um 14:45Uhr in Koblenz sein...

Hey Christoph, auch lange net mehr gesehen!

Wäre das bei euch einzurichten, wenn wir uns gegen 15Uhr oben am Laubach bzw Parklpatz da beim Kühkopf treffen, Monche und ich kommen da mit Auto hin.


----------



## Fartzilla (3. Februar 2012)

Kann sein das ich morgen auch mal wieder in den Stadtwald fahre..kann man sich anschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (3. Februar 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich morgen auch mal wieder in den Stadtwald fahre..kann man sich anschließen?



Gerne... Je mehr desto besser/lustiger


----------



## Weltraumaffe (3. Februar 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich morgen auch mal wieder in den Stadtwald fahre..kann man sich anschließen?



Sischa


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Februar 2012)

hey leandra, ich heiße christian;-)
du kennst den stadtwald doch ganz gut, dachte ich!
mir würde 1445 eigentlich auch ausreichen. vielleicht passt das bei rocky auch noch. werde ihn mal anschreiben.


----------



## Fartzilla (3. Februar 2012)

Alles klar..wenn ich da sein sollte lasse ich mich mal am Parkplatz blicken..weiss halt noch nicht ob und wie lange ich kann.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (3. Februar 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> hey leandra, ich heiße christian;-)
> du kennst den stadtwald doch ganz gut, dachte ich!
> mir würde 1445 eigentlich auch ausreichen. vielleicht passt das bei rocky auch noch. werde ihn mal anschreiben.



achja sorry, hats richtig im kopf aber falsch ausgeschrieben...

leandra  auch gut! hab ich verdient!


----------



## T!ll (4. Februar 2012)

Kann noch keine feste Zeit sagen, bin aber auch irgendwann Nachmittags im Stadtwald, vielelicht sieht man sich


----------



## Monche (4. Februar 2012)

Ich soll vom Leo ausrichten dass er den Treffpunkt Parkplatz am remstecken meint.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Februar 2012)

ich werde mit meinem bruder um 13 uhr in der mittagshitze starten.
wer da ist, ist da.
vielleicht trifft man sich.


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Februar 2012)

wenn ich mir meine freundin so anschaue, dann befürchte ich, dass ich in der nächsten stunde nicht zum einkaufen starte.
entweder bin ich 13uhr an der laubach oder 15uhr am remstecken.


----------



## Monche (4. Februar 2012)

Also, Leo und ich sind um 15uhr am remstecken. Anders gehts leider nicht. Cool wärs wirklich wenn man sich trifft. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Februar 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir meine freundin so anschaue, dann befürchte ich, dass ich in der nächsten stunde nicht zum einkaufen starte.
> entweder bin ich 13uhr an der laubach oder 15uhr am remstecken.



bis 15 uhr bist du wund, mach lieber nur bis 13 uhr......


----------



## T!ll (4. Februar 2012)

13 Uhr bin ich dabei


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Februar 2012)

ok, beeilen uns.


----------



## Antilles (4. Februar 2012)

Hi mein gestolenes nerve befindet sich wieder in meinem besitz **freu**
jetzt siehts nur leider aus wie sau...die ham sogar nen ständer dran geschraubt:'-(
ich könnt heulen... hat jemand noch nen umwerfer/kurbel die er günstig loswerden will? und wo kann cih das rad neu pulvern/anodisieren/ anständig lackieren lassen?
so kann cih es unmöglich fahren:-D

gruß Antilles


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. Februar 2012)

was brauchste fürn umwerfer? hab noch nen neuen LX dualpull topswing rumfliegen. oder brauchste nen e-type?


----------



## Antilles (4. Februar 2012)

kein etype ganz normal am rohr fest gemacht:-D
was willste dafür haben?


----------



## Brook (4. Februar 2012)

Sonntag 11.oo Uhr HBF Koblenz

Kurz Kaffee, Kakao und Besprechung wo man was fahren könnte ... und ABFAHRT!!


----------



## Monche (5. Februar 2012)

Misst, verpasst. Will sich heute noch jemand auf den weg in den Stadtwald machen?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mal fragen was die "Chinawoche" evtl. für mitfahrer gewinnen kann (evtl. einmal Turm + bissel schieben). Würde DIENSTAG und DONNERSTAG vorschlagen.
Treffen ca. 18:00 Uhr (evtl. auch 17:30 Uhr) an der Laubach/Oberwerth.
Alternativ ne Lahnrunde (bin ich noch nie mit den Chinesen runter).
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (6. Februar 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte mal fragen was die "Chinawoche" evtl. für mitfahrer gewinnen kann (evtl. einmal Turm + bissel schieben). Würde DIENSTAG und DONNERSTAG vorschlagen.
> Treffen ca. 18:00 Uhr (evtl. auch 17:30 Uhr) an der Laubach/Oberwerth.
> Alternativ ne Lahnrunde (bin ich noch nie mit den Chinesen runter).
> Gruß



Hört sich sehr gut an ... die Zeit ist zwar knapp bei einem normalen 8 Stunden Tag, aber mal schaun.

Bist du bei Facebook? Und hat auch schon jemand über heute Nacht nachgedacht? Till, das Serpentinenmonster auf dem Weg zur "Hexe"?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (6. Februar 2012)

Sorry, bin nicht so der "Socialnetworkjünger" aber ein Freund der guten alten, "Zusagen und dran halten" philosophie .
Heute Abend gehts bei mir leider nicht  



Brook schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr gut an ... die Zeit ist zwar knapp bei einem normalen 8 Stunden Tag, aber mal schaun.
> 
> Bist du bei Facebook? Und hat auch schon jemand über heute Nacht nachgedacht? Till, das Serpentinenmonster auf dem Weg zur "Hexe"?


----------



## Monche (6. Februar 2012)

Was kann man denn unter Chinawoche verstehen?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (6. Februar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Was kann man denn unter Chinawoche verstehen?



"Lampenrunde/n"


----------



## SteFun76 (6. Februar 2012)

Sers Wahnsinnsminuskumpel...

Geh mal an Eierphone wenn ich anrufe oder call back

Cheers


----------



## Brook (6. Februar 2012)

VORSCHLAG:

Dienstag (also MORGEN), 18.30 Uhr am Bahnhof ----> Idee wäre Fischerpfad bei Nacht und dann entweder noch mal hoch oder mit richtig gutem Rücklicht zurück in the city!

Hab´s auch grad bei Facebook gepostet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (6. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei diesmal aber nochmal das kondertal hoch ;-). Oder musste wieder die karre an der aral abdampfen fuchsi.


----------



## T!ll (6. Februar 2012)

An der Aral kommen doch jetzt eh nur Eiswürfel raus


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> An der Aral kommen doch jetzt eh nur Eiswürfel raus



derzeit ist nur ein staubsauger nötig, und der sollte auch bei kälte funzen......


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. Februar 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> kein etype ganz normal am rohr fest gemacht:-D
> was willste dafür haben?



n 12er


----------



## SteFun76 (7. Februar 2012)

Servus Jungs,

wie schaut es Donnerstag mit einem Snow-Night-Ride aus...??
Angeblich soll Frau Holle auch mitspielen...
Chreers
Stephan


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2012)

hört sich gut an.
plane ich mal ein


----------



## DerWahnsinn (8. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hört sich gut an.
> plane ich mal ein



Jupp, ike uch ! (Will den Steven a.k.a Wacho Hecheln sehen, also das "andere Hecheln" nicht das normale wenn ne Zutattoowierte vor Ihm kniet )


----------



## Brook (8. Februar 2012)

Donnerstag geht wohl klar ... und beabsichtigt auch HEUTE (also am Mittwoch) noch jemand eine Tour zu drehen???


----------



## Brook (9. Februar 2012)

Heute 18.30 bahnhof!!!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (9. Februar 2012)

Brook schrieb:


> Donnerstag geht wohl klar ... und beabsichtigt auch HEUTE (also am Mittwoch) noch jemand eine Tour zu drehen???



Auch wenn es jetzt etwas verweichlicht klingt. Sollte es heute Abend wieder so "Arschkalt" sein werde ich nicht mit dabei sein, die kalte Luft bekommt mir nicht 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2012)

ja, ich denk da an deinen gefrorenen Schweiß am Oberrohr.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (9. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ja, ich denk da an deinen gefrorenen Schweiß am Oberrohr.



Das finde nicht nett. Habe dir im privaten die Hose runtergelassen um es dir zu zeigen und du MUSST sowas ja wieder verbreiten ... Minuskumpel.


----------



## Brook (9. Februar 2012)

Witzig und wer kommt jetzt heute Nacht mit biken????


----------



## DerWahnsinn (9. Februar 2012)

Brook schrieb:


> Witzig und wer kommt jetzt heute Nacht mit biken????



Danke, mal sehen.


----------



## SteFun76 (9. Februar 2012)

Hm... ich muss leider wieder abblasen,
bin Karnevalistisch verhindert. 

Euch viel Spass
Cheers


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich bin nicht dabei.


----------



## Brook (9. Februar 2012)

... und wie schnell wir waren! Kurz nach halb Sieben aus dem Bahnhof, raus aus der schmutzig, salzig, nassen Stadt - hinein in den Berg, immer dem Schneeteppich folgend, dem Kegel der Helmlampe - auf die Schmittenhöhe. ENDLICH mal ohne Hundefritzen und 100.000 Autos, Stress, Hektik und Lärm! Ruhe, nur wir VIER! Dann schicke, abwechslungsreiche Abfahrt mit Gegenanstieg -(), einem dezenten Abstieg auf dem Felsabschnitt ohne AUA ... und Rückfahrt an Lahn und Rhein entlang gen Koblenz. Dort wegen NULL BOCK auf erneute Matschschlacht durch den Wald direkt vor die Haustür. DANKE an Stefan, Marc und den Mann der Facebook nicht mag und deswegen das Foto machen durfte - good night!


----------



## Monche (9. Februar 2012)

schöne geschichte... vielleicht bin ich ja auch irgendwann mal mit lampe dabei


----------



## Joki (13. Februar 2012)

An alle,  die auch mal auf den trails rund um Boppard unterwegs sind.
Gestern habe ich auf einer Wanderrunde mehrere Glasscherbenhaufen auf der Ideallinie und vorhandenen Bikespuren entdeckt.
Es waren jeweils Scherben einer Perling bzw. Rhenserflasche und definitiv kein Zufall, denn die Haufen waren ca.200m auseinander... immer eine handvoll Scherben.
Liesenfeldshütte Richtung Achterbahn!
Haltet mal die Augen auf und seid vorsichtig......im Moment scheinen wieder einige Idioten unterwegs zu sein.

Hab sie natürlich möglichst sorgfältig weggeräumt

mfg Joki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (14. Februar 2012)




----------



## schaengel89 (14. Februar 2012)

*â10Â£ Gutschein fÃ¼r Chain-Reaction-Cycles zu verschenken. Mindestbestellwerdt 75Â£ . Wer ihn haben will melden*


----------



## Brook (14. Februar 2012)

Mittwoch 18.30 Bahnhof ---> Nightride

(Ausnahme: das Wetter ist übelst beschissen)


----------



## T!ll (14. Februar 2012)

Brook schrieb:


> (Ausnahme: das Wetter ist übelst beschissen)



also so wie jetzt?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (15. Februar 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> also so wie jetzt?



 so ein Mistwetter


----------



## Monche (15. Februar 2012)

Ganz Mies. Wie sieht's morgen aus? Kakao bei Canyon? Ich hab jetzt Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (15. Februar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Ganz Mies. Wie sieht's morgen aus? Kakao bei Canyon? Ich hab jetzt Urlaub



Morgen is besser ... kann ja nur besser werden würd ich sagen!


----------



## Antilles (15. Februar 2012)

morgens früh? will nachmittags feiern... aber ne frühstücksrunde fänd ich geil! 
meine kondition ist nur leider total hinüber...


----------



## Monche (15. Februar 2012)

Wir fahren morgen gegen 11uhr ne kleine runde zu zweit an der lahn. Nix Wildes. En Kumpel muss gucken ob sein Knie wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Antilles (16. Februar 2012)

mist das schaff ich nimmer, und muss ja auch um 12 wieder weg...
muss ich wohl nochmal verschieben, noch 2 wochen dann sind semesterferien. dann bin cih wieder rund um die uhrdabei^^


----------



## Monche (16. Februar 2012)

Wir haben vor morgen ca. Gegen 13-14uhr in den Stadtwald zu fahren. Hat jemand lust und zeit?

Treffen uns dann am Parkplatz Oberwerth


----------



## Fartzilla (17. Februar 2012)

Sind iwelche Karnevalsmuffel (wie ich),jetzt am WE bei gutem Wetter (kein Regen) im Stadtwald unterwegs??


----------



## Rookpat (17. Februar 2012)

Ebenfalls ein Karnevalsmuffel.  Leider sieht das mit dem Wetter nicht so gut aus...


----------



## Fartzilla (17. Februar 2012)

Mal abwarten wies am WE wird..habe am Montag auch noch frei und für da sieht die Vorhersage gut aus


----------



## Monche (18. Februar 2012)

Helau!!!!!!!


----------



## Brook (18. Februar 2012)

Sonntag, 11.oo Uhr 
Bahnhof

Tour ... Strecke steht noch nicht fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (18. Februar 2012)

Morgen kann ich nicht..hab mir das Knie verdreht


----------



## T!ll (19. Februar 2012)

Morgen gehts nach Boppard (per Bike)

09.15Uhr Bahnhof


----------



## Monche (20. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich nicht so verkatert wäre :-(


----------



## Board-Raider (20. Februar 2012)

Ihr fastnachtsmussfel. 5 Tage Vollgas. Gleich ist Umzug. Lasst das bike im Keller


----------



## DerWahnsinn (20. Februar 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> Ihr fastnachtsmussfel. 5 Tage Vollgas. Gleich ist Umzug. Lasst das bike im Keller



 ne ne ne


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. Februar 2012)

Wie siehts aus "Mittwoch 18 Uhr, Laubach" kleine Lampenrunde zum Turm ?


----------



## LordLinchpin (21. Februar 2012)

theoretisch kann ich auch wieder mitspielen, das neue frx steht bereit


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. Februar 2012)

Da es heute ganz schön werden soll, könnte man sogar etwas früher Starten um im hellen hoch zu fahren.

Ich starte sobald ich zu hause bin, richtung Laubach/Turm.
Abfahrt ca. 17:00 Uhr


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2012)

gehts bei dem Wetter auch heute etwas früher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (22. Februar 2012)

Hier ich.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2012)

Lahnstrecke um 14:30 ???


----------



## SteFun76 (22. Februar 2012)

Puh, sitze noch im Office....
Werde wohl gegen 15.30 Uhr mit Bebo in diese Richtung starten....


----------



## Monche (22. Februar 2012)

Ach Mist.... Kann gelöscht werden. Hab doch keine zeit :-(


----------



## DerWahnsinn (22. Februar 2012)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Puh, sitze noch im Office....
> Werde wohl gegen 15.30 Uhr mit Bebo in diese Richtung starten....



16hundert Treffen an der Kirche in P.dorf zur A2B1 Mission.



Over


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2012)

hab ich schon hinter mir, bin wieder zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (23. Februar 2012)

Heute ca. 17:15 Uhr Laubach, kurze Runde. Hoch im Hellen runter evtl. mit Chinaböllern.
Falls noch einer mit will, schreibt kurz ne SMS.


----------



## Monche (24. Februar 2012)

Hat morgen jemand Lust Die schmittenhöhe unsicher zu machen? Wir wollen gegen 11uhr starten. Startpunkt ist noch nicht klar.


----------



## Monche (25. Februar 2012)

11uhr an der deines bruchmüller Kaserne in Lahnstein. Wir stehen auf dem kleinen Parkplatz davor.


----------



## bebo2403 (25. Februar 2012)

ich kann leider heute nicht. viel spaß!


----------



## Monche (25. Februar 2012)

Bestes Bike Wetter heute. Kommt schon ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2012)

kann erst um 13:00- 13:30


----------



## Weltraumaffe (25. Februar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Bestes Bike Wetter heute. Kommt schon ;-)



Bin zwar noch ein wenig erkältet, aber ne lockere Runde ist denke ich drin...

Ich beeil mich, dass ich pünktlich da bin.

Mach mal dein Handy an Timon!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. Februar 2012)

An dieser Stelle mal ein Herzliches *"Dankesehr"* an den Stihlgeist der die Bäume am Fischer hat verschwinden lassen !


----------



## Monche (27. Februar 2012)

Wart ihr das am Samstag Mittag am Fischer? Sind mit 5 Mann an euch vorbei Gefahren. War ja ganz schön was los.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. Februar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Wart ihr das am Samstag Mittag am Fischer? Sind mit 5 Mann an euch vorbei Gefahren. War ja ganz schön was los.



Nee wir waren Sonntag bei herrlichem Regenwetter  aber selbst da sind paar an uns vorbei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Flo (27. Februar 2012)

Wie schaut der Fischer momentan aus?
Bin ab Mittwoch wieder in Ko und muss ma wieder aufs Rad


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. Februar 2012)

Herr_Flo schrieb:


> Wie schaut der Fischer momentan aus?
> Bin ab Mittwoch wieder in Ko und muss ma wieder aufs Rad



Braun !


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2012)

ist aber gut über den Winter gekommen.


----------



## Herr_Flo (27. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ist aber gut über den Winter gekommen.



super danke


----------



## Antilles (27. Februar 2012)

ist die eline eigendlich noch fahrbar? wollt am mittwoch nochmal ne runde in ko drehen!


----------



## Kammi888 (27. Februar 2012)

*Hi Freerider und Downhiller !*

*Eine gebrauchte aber gewaschene Kona Mütze , die man beidseitig anziehen kann. *

*1 x Kona Ellenbogen Schoner und 1 x  Kona Bein Schoner neuwertig *

*1 x Professionelle Downhill- und Freeride Jacke  von* *der Kultmarke Six SixOne !!!*
*Nur 2 mal kurz genutzt, daher neuwertig uns im tadelosen Zustand  , auch die Armlinge & Beinlinge im fast neuen Zustand !!!! *
*Die Weste schützt komplett den Rücken , Brustbereich, Schultern, Arme komplett .*
* Abnehmbarer Wirbelsäulenpanzer    *
* Brust-Protektor    *
* Verbesserter Einschlagschutz auf Unterarmen, Ellenbogen, Oberarmen und Schultern    *
* Elastische Velcro® Brust-Bänder für perfekten Sitz    *
* Elastischer Velcro® Nierengürtel mit Klettverschluss für sicheren Sitz    *
* Große Aussparungen in den Ellenbeugen und Achseln zum Erhalt der Bewegungsfreiheit    *
* Offenes Stretch Gewebe garantiert optimale Belüftung    *


*zu verkaufen habe ich fast neue Vans , die ich nur 1 Stunde getragen habe . Es ist nichts dran  !*
*Also ganz fast neu. Gr.42  für Boys and Girls geeignet. Farbe schwarz *

*zu verkaufen habe ich ganz neue Vans , die ich nur zu Hause anprobiert habe.*
*Also ganz neu. Gr.42  für Boys and Girls geeignet. Farbe weiss*


*Die Preise sind VHB und sofort in Koblenz abzuholen... schnell reagieren die Saison fängt bald an    !!! Anfragen könnt Ihr gerne an **[email protected]** richten oder mich  unter 0160-5513797 erreichen !!!!!*


----------



## Kammi888 (27. Februar 2012)

*Hi Freerider und Downhiller !

Eine gebrauchte aber gewaschene Kona Mütze , die man beidseitig anziehen kann. *

*1 x Kona Ellenbogen Schoner und 1 x  Kona Bein Schoner neuwertig *

*1 x Professionelle Downhill- und Freeride Jacke  von**der Kultmarke Six SixOne !!!*
*Nur 2 mal kurz genutzt, daher neuwertig uns im tadelosen Zustand  , auch die Armlinge & Beinlinge im fast neuen Zustand !!!! *
*Die Weste schützt komplett den Rücken , Brustbereich, Schultern, Arme komplett .*
* Abnehmbarer Wirbelsäulenpanzer    *
* Brust-Protektor    *
* Verbesserter Einschlagschutz auf Unterarmen, Ellenbogen, Oberarmen und Schultern    *
* Elastische Velcro® Brust-Bänder für perfekten Sitz    *
* Elastischer Velcro® Nierengürtel mit Klettverschluss für sicheren Sitz    *
* Große Aussparungen in den Ellenbeugen und Achseln zum Erhalt der Bewegungsfreiheit    *
* Offenes Stretch Gewebe garantiert optimale Belüftung    *


*zu verkaufen habe ich fast neue Vans , die ich nur 1 Stunde getragen habe . Es ist nichts dran  !*
*Also ganz fast neu. Gr.42  für Boys and Girls geeignet. Farbe schwarz *

*zu verkaufen habe ich ganz neue Vans , die ich nur zu Hause anprobiert habe.*
*Also ganz neu. Gr.42  für Boys and Girls geeignet. Farbe weiss*


*Die Preise sind VHB und sofort in Koblenz abzuholen... schnell reagieren die Saison fängt bald an    !!! Anfragen könnt Ihr gerne an **[email protected]** richten oder mich  unter 0160-5513797 erreichen !!!!!*


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich zitiere gerne nochmal für dich(drei mal ist besser als zwei mal):


Kammi888 schrieb:


> *Hi Freerider und Downhiller !
> 
> Eine gebrauchte aber gewaschene Kona Mütze , die man beidseitig anziehen kann. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Kammi888 (27. Februar 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere gerne nochmal für dich(drei mal ist besser als zwei mal):


 


ja für die super schlauen )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (27. Februar 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> ist die eline eigendlich noch fahrbar? wollt am mittwoch nochmal ne runde in ko drehen!



die neue eline is fahrbar. Die alte nur halbwegs.

@ Flo schön dass du wieder im lande bist 
wie schauts aus mit ner lampenrunde.

wer hat morgen bock? 17:30 oder Mittwoch


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2012)

wer hat was zu verkaufen????


----------



## Weltraumaffe (27. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wer hat was zu verkaufen????


----------



## DerWahnsinn (28. Februar 2012)

Kammi888 schrieb:


> *Die Preise sind VHB und sofort in Koblenz abzuholen*



Preise  wo sind da Preise, also bei dritten mal hätte es auffallen müssen  tz tz tz.


----------



## Antilles (28. Februar 2012)

Wie siehts morgen aus? schon touren geplant? bin von 1000-1330 uhr mit meinem bruder in raum Koblenz unterwegs, irgendwann schliesst sich noch ein anfänger von der uni an (so um die mittagszeit), für nachmittags steht noch kein programm, jemand lust und vllt sogar nen vorschlag?
wie sieht den die Eline derzeit aus? da wollt ich vormittags ma runter.

So treffen uns um 12 am hbf mit dem von der uni, dannach bin ich unter 01778484943 zu erreichen falls sich noch jemand anschliessen will!


----------



## Antilles (2. März 2012)

Sonntag solls trocken sein, jemand lust auf ne runde? gern auch was größeres!
- Antilles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2012)

Will nach Mittag mal los, so gegen 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## T!ll (2. März 2012)

Sonntag will ich auch fahren. Aber eher morgens


----------



## Weltraumaffe (2. März 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Sonntag will ich auch fahren. Aber eher morgens



Was geht den morgen till? Wo willste fahren?


----------



## Antilles (3. März 2012)

morgens oder mittags ist mir relativ egal:-D hauptsache wieder aufs rad kommen! 
mal sehen wieviel wasser die bremsen wieder gezogen haben^^


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2012)

ist wer heute ab 13:30 unterwegs?


----------



## Antilles (3. März 2012)

heut hab ich ruhetag, mit tut vom training noch alles weh!


----------



## T!ll (3. März 2012)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Was geht den morgen till? Wo willste fahren?



Wo genau weiß ich noch nicht, auf jeden Fall nicht im Stadtwald. Würd auch gern mal wieder an die Lahn kommen!


----------



## Antilles (3. März 2012)

bin dabei! bin nochmal im schuppen ein bisschen an meinem rad schleifen und polieren:-D
morgen wieder 9:30 hbf und dann weiter an die lahn? oder später wenns n bisschen wärmer ist?


----------



## Monche (3. März 2012)

Lahnrunde hört sich gut an. Wo wird gestartet?


----------



## T!ll (3. März 2012)

bin dann um 09.30 am Bahnhof. Andi auch.
Wir werden wohl doch in den Stadtwald fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (3. März 2012)

bin dabei. frühstück am hbf oder genährt ankommen?


----------



## T!ll (3. März 2012)

Wenn du dich nicht mit der charmanten DB-Security Dame anlegen willst, solltest du vorher Frühstücken  (außer du kettest dein Rad draussen fest)


----------



## Weltraumaffe (3. März 2012)

@Monche
Könnten morgen mal Singhofen hoch, dann kennst du alle Trails in Nassau Umgebung.
Frag mal ob "Sir canyon wir uns" und sein bro mitkommen. Hab ne 40km Tour geplant mit 4-5 Trails.
Hoffen wir nur das Wetter bleibt wenigstens so wie heute. Hab grad ne Erkältung hinter mir.

@Till
Falls ihr später doch noch runterkommen wollt, meld dich kurz...


----------



## Weltraumaffe (4. März 2012)

-


----------



## T!ll (4. März 2012)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> @Till
> Falls ihr später doch noch runterkommen wollt, meld dich kurz...



alles klar, falls das was werden könnte meld ich mich. Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Antilles (4. März 2012)

Super tour heute! hat mir sehr gut gefallen!
hier ein paar impressionen:


----------



## Warpspinne (5. März 2012)

Is das die Treppe am Ende vom Fischerspfad?  LG


----------



## Rookpat (5. März 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Is das die Treppe am Ende vom Fischerspfad?  LG



Ja, das müsste sie sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2012)

Nein, ist die Rolltreppe im Löhrcenter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (5. März 2012)

japjap, das ist das ende vom fischer^^ die unverwechselbare mauer:-D
was geht wann und warum? will wieder los!


----------



## T!ll (5. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nein, ist die Rolltreppe im Löhrcenter


----------



## chris4711 (5. März 2012)




----------



## Monche (6. März 2012)

Läuft die Woche über morgens/ Mittags noch was bei jemanden?


----------



## T!ll (6. März 2012)

ich würde vielleicht mal frühmorgens eine Runde fahren, je nach Wetter.


----------



## Monche (6. März 2012)

An welche Uhrzeit hast du gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (6. März 2012)

morgen würde sich bei mir anbieten. Muss gegen halb 10 wieder zurück sein ... d.h. etwa halb 8 starten? Oder zu früh?


----------



## Monche (6. März 2012)

Ok. Halb acht bin ich am Parkplatz oberwerth. 

Evtl kommen noch 1-2 Mann mit mir


----------



## Rookpat (6. März 2012)

Halb Acht in der Früh? Ihr seid verrückt


----------



## Monche (6. März 2012)

Hab dich nicht so.... Hauptsache es ist hell draußen


----------



## T!ll (6. März 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Ok. Halb acht bin ich am Parkplatz oberwerth.
> 
> Evtl kommen noch 1-2 Mann mit mir



Geht klar!


----------



## Antilles (6. März 2012)

warte mal morgen früh? u  halb acht
was steht aufm plan, mim xc komm ich wohl mit^^ nochmal das schwere rad schaff ich glaub ich nicht ohne neue sattelstütze


----------



## Monche (6. März 2012)

Was genau wir fahren weis ich selbst noch nicht. Was ist denn in 2 Stunden zu schaffen?


----------



## Antilles (6. März 2012)

1 mal hoch 1x runter und ein abschliessendes frühstück
oh ich stell mir nen wecker!
nix zu krasses ich komm wohl mim xc oder gar mim hardtail^^


----------



## T!ll (6. März 2012)

Da findet sich schon was, schauen wir morgen früh mal


----------



## el martn (6. März 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


>



Wo ist das? 

Fischer?

Neuguinea?

Gruß martn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (6. März 2012)

somewhere in da wilderness^^ stadtwald vom turm aus runter
lässt sich doof beschreiben! mitkommen angucken^^


----------



## DerWahnsinn (8. März 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> Super tour heute! hat mir sehr gut gefallen!
> hier ein paar impressionen:



Wer BALLERT denn da im Hintergrund rum ...


----------



## Monche (8. März 2012)

Morgen halb zehn stadtwaldrunde. Bitte zahlreich erscheinen!!!


----------



## T!ll (9. März 2012)

Wer hat Bock auf Moseltrails am Samstag?? (Treis...Cochem)


----------



## bebo2403 (9. März 2012)

1
Früher vormittag am Bahnhof und mit dem Zug in die richtige Richtung.
Sag mal ne Uhrzeit an. Du kennst hoffentlich den Fahrplan.


----------



## T!ll (9. März 2012)

Entweder 09.40 oder 10.22 ... viel später wollte ich nicht los.
Ich kenne zumindest die Website die den Fahrplan kennt


----------



## bebo2403 (9. März 2012)

Heul doch!
10 Uhr am Bahnhof!
Hast du den S.Andi mal kontaktiert? Sonst rufe ich den jetzt mal an!


----------



## T!ll (9. März 2012)

geht klar!
ne hab ich nicht, dann sag ihm mal Bescheid. Wird Zeit dass der mal nen Internetzanschluss kriegt ... 
Bis morgen


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2012)

wie lange wollt ihr unterwegs sein?
Muss 17:00 Uhr zurück sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (9. März 2012)

Andi schläft ne Nacht drüber, weil er noch eine Mitbewohnerin sucht.
Bis morgen

17 Uhr läßt sich einrichten, denke ich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. März 2012)

Hallo Jungs, das gelingt bei mir leider nicht.
Ich muss hier bleiben......


----------



## bebo2403 (10. März 2012)

Heim5chei55er!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. März 2012)

geht heute sonst noch was rund um ko?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (10. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> geht heute sonst noch was rund um ko?



Morgen Mittag jemand unterwegs ?

Gruß


----------



## bebo2403 (10. März 2012)

13:05 Treffpunkt Parkplatz unter der Kurt-Schuhmacher in Moselweiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Flo (14. März 2012)

Wie schauts Morgen hier aus? Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## T!ll (14. März 2012)

heute 1530, Treffpunkt Karthause


----------



## Antilles (14. März 2012)

dabei!
glaub ich mal mama fragen:-D
mein dämpfer ist wieder zurück:-D
ist das normal das da unten ein rotes schmieriges zeug rauskommt????


----------



## T!ll (14. März 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> ist das normal das da unten ein rotes schmieriges zeug rauskommt????



hat dein Dämpfer seine Tage?


----------



## Antilles (14. März 2012)

:-D ..... 
dann hörts ja in ein paar tagen wieder auf!
also ich kann mitkommen, wo ist der treffpunkt? wenn man den ganzen steilen bergaufmist hinter sich hat an dem platz? oder wo


----------



## T!ll (14. März 2012)

Ja genau da, i.d.n. von dem Spielplatz


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2012)

Geht morgen nach Mittag was?
Wetter soll prima werden.

T!ll, ist dein Mailpostfach voll?
Bekomme dauernd Fehlermeldungen...


----------



## Board-Raider (14. März 2012)

Herr_Flo schrieb:


> Wie schauts Morgen hier aus? Hat jemand Lust?



wenn dann gegen Abend. 17:30 wäre bei mir machbar.
wie siehts bei dir aus


----------



## T!ll (14. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Geht morgen nach Mittag was?
> Wetter soll prima werden.
> 
> T!ll, ist dein Mailpostfach voll?
> Bekomme dauernd Fehlermeldungen...



Ja war voll...gerade gesehen.

Kann erst am Freitag wieder.


----------



## Monche (14. März 2012)

Lässt sich jemand für Freitag um 14.30-14.45 zum Biken überreden? Würd gern ne kleine runde nach dem Feierabend drehn. 

Geht am Sonntag schon was? Wir machen nochmal ne stadtwaldrunde. Uhrzeit steht noch nich fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Flo (15. März 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> wenn dann gegen Abend. 17:30 wäre bei mir machbar.
> wie siehts bei dir aus



Zeit hätte ich, aber ohne Lampe doch schon ein bissel spät oder?


----------



## Antilles (15. März 2012)

@RR
eher früh?
ich muss um 1715 wieder zuhause sein zum training.

Freitag das gleiche, muss spätestens 1715 wider daheim sein. ansonsten überred ich gern^^

sonntag kann cih nicht, aber samstag will ich ne richtige tour drehen! Sonne nutzen:-D
Antilles


----------



## Monche (15. März 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> Freitag das gleiche, muss spätestens 1715 wider daheim sein. ansonsten überred ich gern^^



Ich nehm mein bike morgen mit auf die Arbeit und bin um 14.45 am parkplatz Oberwerth (diesmal nicht mehr am Stadion;-) )


----------



## Antilles (15. März 2012)

bin dabei und hab wohl sogar meinen bruder mit dabei!


----------



## Monche (15. März 2012)

Sehr cool. Ich freu mich. 
Das Wetter wird ja Mega!!


----------



## benni260 (16. März 2012)

hi,

ich war gestern mim kumpel in metternich unterwegs. Wir wollten hoch zur eule ein paar bier genießen und uns ist aufgefallen das auf dem weg links zur eule hoch, schöne sprungelemnte aufgebaut wurden. Letztes mal, vor ca. 1 jahr war da vll 1-2 sprünge. Aber sehr schön was mittlerweile dort aufgebaut wurde. Ich hoffe das das alles noch da ist, wenn ich im Juli mein frx bekomme. 

Kennt jemand die Jungs die da fleißig gebaut haben? 

Welche Touren fahrt ihr denn immer? Bin noch auf der Suche nach tollen Trails hier in Koblenz. Besonders solche wie in Metternich. Jedoch bin ich momentan nur mit nem Yellowstone unterwegs....


----------



## Herr_Flo (16. März 2012)

Ich denke ich komme morgen auch mit! lg


----------



## Monche (16. März 2012)

Sehr gut. Dann bis heute Mittag ;-)


----------



## Antilles (16. März 2012)

weiss nicht wer angefangen hat, hab aber im herbst die ganzen bäume ausm weg gesägt und angefangen da zu bauen, bis so kleine hampelmönner alle meine sprünge so gebaut haben das die auf den letztn 20cm nochmal 30cm höhe dazu gewinnen... kicken einen sau raus, und das ganze sollte meinermeinung nach für anfänger wie meinen bruder sien um flugerfahrungen zu sammeln. das sind ein paar kinder aus metternich, die meisten echt umgängliche kerlchen... mit touren ham die nur recht wenig am hut... wie in mülheim, hochschieben und runterkrachen ist das motto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni260 (16. März 2012)

Wo fahr ihr denn in Mülheim, gibts dort solche Trails? Müssen ja nicht mit Sprüngen bespickt sein, aber so schöne Gelände strecken wären toll.

Hab da noch iwo gelesen, dass es nen Bikepark in Mülheim-Kärlich sowie in Boppard geben soll. Existieren beide noch ? Sind beide noch befahrbar? Wollte am Sonntag nen Kumpel in Bad Salzig besuchen und dort radeln. Vll geht es dann nachher noch in Park....

Weiß da jemand bescheid?


----------



## Monche (16. März 2012)

War ne richtig coole Tour heute. Hat Mega Spaß jemacht!


----------



## Antilles (16. März 2012)

in mülheim ist ein dirtpark und 1 oder 2 lines (nur mit sprüngen gespickt)
in boppard ist ein bikepark: http://www.ride-downhill.de/blog/?p=799
ride downthehill wild jetzt auf trail-hunter.de weitergeleitet, weiss nicht klick dich durch ist eigendlich recht simpel zu finden... am lift halt:-D

Und ja war sau geil heute... aber jetzt nachem training tut mir alles weh!


----------



## Brook (16. März 2012)

Vorschlag:

Samstag
10.oo Uhr HBF Koblenz
schicke Tagestour

Idee wäre rüber nach Boppard, 1x schick runter wieder hinten raus über die Bundesstraße und Trail wieder runter zur Mosel?!


----------



## Antilles (16. März 2012)

kann leider doch nicht, heute radfahren und training war zuviel, kann mich kaum noch bewegen


----------



## Herr_Flo (17. März 2012)

hmmm ich muss gucken ob ich es bis 10uhr schaff... 

Oder läuft Sonntag was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (17. März 2012)

14uhr Hbf für ne runde Stadtwald und dann sonntags nach Boppard,Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest


----------



## T!ll (17. März 2012)

Morgen ist der Frühling wohl schon wieder weg ... wenn es Nachmittags von oben trocken ist würd ich ne Runde fahren


----------



## Sonnesteiber (17. März 2012)

ich fahr auch im regen boppard falls trotzdem interesse besteht ca 9.30 treffen und abfahrt vom zug ist um 9.53


----------



## Herr_Flo (17. März 2012)

Wie schauts morgen Mittag falls es trocken bleibt?


----------



## bebo2403 (18. März 2012)

Ungefähr 13Uhr würden wir auf die Schmittenhöhe starten und danach noch in den Stadtwald, falls das Wetter sich hält.
Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## bebo2403 (18. März 2012)

Uhrzeitänderung: 12:00 Uhr
Kirche Pfaffendorf


----------



## T!ll (18. März 2012)

Läuft! aber ohne Johannes


----------



## bebo2403 (18. März 2012)

...der verliert noch seine gute Form und damit die starke körperliche Anziehungskraft auf Dennis.


----------



## T!ll (18. März 2012)

vielleicht will er die gerade deshalb verlieren


----------



## DerWahnsinn (18. März 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> vielleicht will er die gerade deshalb verlieren




 obbacht "KillerbudyTill" so nen Knabenhintern wie deinen zersteche ich zum Frühstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> obbacht "KillerbudyTill" so nen Knabenhintern wie deinen zersteche ich zum Frühstück



Deshalb will auch keiner mit dir frühstücken.
Deine Freundin ist sicher auch schon dem Haus, wenn du den Hintern morgen lüftest?


----------



## T!ll (18. März 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> obbacht "KillerbudyTill" so nen Knabenhintern wie deinen zersteche ich zum Frühstück









langsam wird mir das zu abgefahren


----------



## DerWahnsinn (19. März 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> langsam wird mir das zu abgefahren


----------



## SteFun76 (19. März 2012)

Hey Mr. UltraGay,

haste heute noch frei???
Wie schauts später mit ner Runde aus??


----------



## Weltraumaffe (19. März 2012)

Falls sich für morgen noch jemand anschließen möchte.

Uhrzeit: mir egal von 10:00 - 12:00Uhr irgendwann 
Start: Obernhof Bahnhof für die Kowelenzer
Trails: *3 - 4 Trails* innerhalb von 4 Stunden zu fahren, locker und ohne hetze!

Für Tourengeile, können wir auch ne dicke Runde über Singhofen drehen, da is auch n kleiner Trail.


----------



## Monche (19. März 2012)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Falls sich für morgen noch jemand anschließen möchte.
> 
> Uhrzeit: mir egal von 10:00 - 12:00Uhr irgendwann
> Start: Obernhof Bahnhof für die Kowelenzer
> ...



ich hab auch bock... Singhofen würd ich gern mal kennen lernen.. ente is auch dabei ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (20. März 2012)

Warum muss gerade jetzt meine Bremse streiken...hätte auch Lust


----------



## Monche (20. März 2012)

Morgen 16 Uhr am Laubach Parkplatz. (ist das überhaupt der Parkplatz wenn man an der Aral vorbei nach 100m recht rein fährt?


----------



## Antilles (20. März 2012)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (20. März 2012)

Super. Danke ;-) wer ist also dabei? 
@Fartzilla: was ist mit deiner Bremse? Luft drin?


----------



## Fartzilla (21. März 2012)

Undicht..am 30.03 soll ich spätestens mein Rad wiederhaben..ich hoffe das die den Termin einhalten


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. März 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Morgen 16 Uhr am Laubach Parkplatz. (ist das überhaupt der Parkplatz wenn man an der Aral vorbei nach 100m recht rein fährt?



Geht das auch evtl. was früher ?


----------



## Monche (21. März 2012)

Wir machen uns jetzt Auf den weg. Sind so gegen 15.50uhr da. Ging leider nicht früher


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. März 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Wir machen uns jetzt Auf den weg. Sind so gegen 15.50uhr da. Ging leider nicht früher



allet klar !


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. März 2012)

Super Runde heute ! *Thumps up*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (21. März 2012)

Jup. Sind jetzt auch wieder da. Fischer zu fahren hat sich echt noch gelohnt. bin jetzt auch frisch geduscht auffer Couch!


----------



## SteFun76 (22. März 2012)

Seruvs Jungs,

ist heute am frühen Nachmittag im Wald zum spielen????

CU in the Woods
Stefun


----------



## bebo2403 (26. März 2012)

Morgen um ca. 17:40 Treff an der Laubach zu einer Stadtwaldrunde.

Grüße


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2012)

geht klar!


----------



## Board-Raider (26. März 2012)

dabei


----------



## DerWahnsinn (28. März 2012)

@ Wacho, ich habe endlich mal ein Bike passend für deine Eier gefunden !


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2012)

der Glatzkopf?


----------



## Herr_Flo (28. März 2012)

Morgen jemand lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## bebo2403 (28. März 2012)

wann?
ich werde hoffentlich schon am frühen nachmittag starten.


----------



## Herr_Flo (28. März 2012)

13uhr hab ich vorlesungsende! hab ab dann zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (29. März 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> wann?
> ich werde hoffentlich schon am frühen nachmittag starten.



Das ist mir zu spät ich war eben schon auf ner Lampenrunde!


----------



## Board-Raider (29. März 2012)

17 30 jemand?


----------



## SteFun76 (29. März 2012)

@ bebo
Was ist früher Nachmittag???? Ruf mich ab zwei mal an...
CU in the Wood


----------



## bebo2403 (29. März 2012)

1430 an der Halle Oberwerth zu einer Stadtwaldrunde!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

bei mir klappt es leider nicht


----------



## T!ll (29. März 2012)

1430 bin ich dabei


----------



## SteFun76 (29. März 2012)

Puh bin noch in Gießen, werde erst gegen 15.30 Uhr kommen können


----------



## Fartzilla (1. April 2012)

Niemand unterwegs heute?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (1. April 2012)

14:00 Parkplatz Laubach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spatz79 (1. April 2012)

2 sind mir heute morgen begegnet.


----------



## Fartzilla (1. April 2012)

@ Weltraumaffe ist dein Salto schon online?^^


----------



## Weltraumaffe (1. April 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> @ Weltraumaffe ist dein Salto schon online?^^



Ne noch net , aber auf der Aufnahme super zu erkennen...


----------



## Fartzilla (1. April 2012)

Ausgezeichnet


----------



## Monche (1. April 2012)

Salto? Wie jetzt?


----------



## Fartzilla (2. April 2012)

Der gute Weltraumaffe hat sich gedacht einen Baum mitzunehmen um einen fetten Salto zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (2. April 2012)

Ich hab's gesehn..... Sieht böse aus.

Hat jemand Lust die Woche nochmal zu fahren? So ab 17.30uhr?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2012)

für heute bin ich leider raus...


----------



## Fartzilla (2. April 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Ich hab's gesehn..... Sieht böse aus.
> 
> Hat jemand Lust die Woche nochmal zu fahren? So ab 17.30uhr?



Kommt drauf an wie lange ich arbeiten muss..heute auf jeden Fall nicht mehr


----------



## Board-Raider (2. April 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Ich hab's gesehn..... Sieht böse aus.
> 
> Hat jemand Lust die Woche nochmal zu fahren? So ab 17.30uhr?



morgen 17:40 laubach?


----------



## Monche (2. April 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> morgen 17:40 laubach?



ich hatte mit 17.30Uhr etwas zu knapp kalkuliert. bin um 17uhr zuhause und brauch ne halbe stunde bis koblenz.. ich denke mal so gegen 17.50uhr könnte klappen...


----------



## Board-Raider (2. April 2012)

passt


----------



## Monche (2. April 2012)

alles klar


----------



## Herr_Flo (2. April 2012)

ich komme auch mit!


----------



## Fartzilla (3. April 2012)

Seit ihr am Donnerstag wieder unterwegs..wie´s aussieht muss ich morgen länger schaffen


----------



## Monche (3. April 2012)

Ich glaub ich komme diese Woche garnicht mehr zum fahrn. Heute hat's richtig Bock gemacht!!! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (3. April 2012)

jop richtig geile Tour wars 

Donnerstag wieder. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest aber ich denke mal am späten Nachmittag.


----------



## great87rick (3. April 2012)

ja top tour u. mal ne alternative kennen gelernt...Do kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## Fartzilla (5. April 2012)

Heute wird wohl nix..Wetter ist nicht so berauschend..morgen iwer unterwegs?


----------



## T!ll (6. April 2012)

Was geht morgen? Lahn (Obernhof usw.)??


----------



## Weltraumaffe (6. April 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Was geht morgen? Lahn (Obernhof usw.)??



Hatte ich für morgen auch geplant gehabt, vorausgesetzt Wetter passt!


----------



## T!ll (6. April 2012)

wenn das Wetter passt (wird schon passen ); wann starten?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (6. April 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> wenn das Wetter passt (wird schon passen ); wann starten?



-zwischen 10 und 12Uhr irgendwann?


----------



## T!ll (6. April 2012)

klingt gut!
schauen wir einfach mal morgen früh aus dem Fenster und machen dann was fest?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (6. April 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> klingt gut!
> schauen wir einfach mal morgen früh aus dem Fenster und machen dann was fest?



jop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (7. April 2012)

Till bei mir regnet es noch... 
Mein neu gebautes ist da zu empfindlich, macht man so nur kaputt.

Passe heute fürs biken. 
Denke werde später aber nochmal hochgehen, weiterbauen.


----------



## T!ll (7. April 2012)

hier siehts auch nicht so prickelnd aus ... dann ein ander mal


----------



## Fartzilla (7. April 2012)

War eben auf meinem Hardtail unterwegs und kann jedem nur empfehlen nicht zu fahren wenn er nicht muss..mega ekliges Wetter


----------



## T!ll (7. April 2012)

1430 Bahnhof und dann das kleine Lahn-ABC


----------



## Monche (8. April 2012)

Läuft morgen irgendwas?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (8. April 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Läuft morgen irgendwas?



20:15 - RTL       Das Bourne Ultimatum
20:15 - Pro7     Willkommen im Krieg
20:15 - Sat1      Illuminati
20:15 - Kabel1   Robin Hood - König der Diebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (8. April 2012)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> 20:15 - RTL       Das Bourne Ultimatum
> 20:15 - Pro7     Willkommen im Krieg
> 20:15 - Sat1      Illuminati
> 20:15 - Kabel1   Robin Hood - König der Diebe



Hmm... Alles langweilig. Und Illuminati hab ich auf blu-Ray.


----------



## T!ll (8. April 2012)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> 20:15 - RTL       Das Bourne Ultimatum
> 20:15 - Pro7     Willkommen im Krieg
> 20:15 - Sat1      Illuminati
> 20:15 - Kabel1   Robin Hood - König der Diebe


----------



## Fartzilla (8. April 2012)

Hält sich wohl jmd für sehr komisch


----------



## Antilles (8. April 2012)

für gut befunden^^ 
fährt von euch jemand nen manitou evolver?
der scheint unten und oben verschieden breite bushings und buchsen zu brauchen, oder ist meiner nur komisch?


----------



## Fartzilla (10. April 2012)

Habe die Woche frei..ist vll schon jmd morgens unterwegs?


----------



## barney-cooper (10. April 2012)

fährt einer öfters mal auf der schmitten-höhe?


----------



## Board-Raider (10. April 2012)

morgen 18 Uhr: Treffpunkt HBF


----------



## Herr_Flo (10. April 2012)

ich versuchs...


----------



## Fartzilla (10. April 2012)

barney-cooper schrieb:


> fährt einer öfters mal auf der schmitten-höhe?



Kenne da oben einen Trail,aber merk dir man darf laut dem Schild erst am Samstag ab 12 Uhr dahin .

@ Board-Rider geht´s morgen ab 18 Uhr in den Stadtwald..wenn ja könnte man sich doch am Laubach parkplatz treffen ;-)


----------



## Herr_Flo (10. April 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> @ Board-Rider geht´s morgen ab 18 Uhr in den Stadtwald..wenn ja könnte man sich doch am Laubach parkplatz treffen ;-)



falls ich es schaffe und der Stadtwald angefahren werden soll, würde ich auch zur Laubach kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (10. April 2012)

ja 18 uhr Laubauch, ich hol noch nen Kollegen vom HBF ab


----------



## Fartzilla (10. April 2012)

Komme dann auch dahin..bis morgen


----------



## Monche (10. April 2012)

Okay. Ihr habt mich überzeugt ;-). Morgen 18uhr Laubach Parkplatz.


----------



## Fartzilla (10. April 2012)

Gute Entscheidung


----------



## Herr_Flo (11. April 2012)

bin raus viel spaß


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2012)

ich beeile mich es bis 18:00 uhr zu schaffen..


----------



## Fartzilla (12. April 2012)

Wollte morgen wenn das Wetter passt gegen 4 Uhr fahren gehen..ist noch iwer Morgen unterwegs können uns ja dann wieder am Parkplatz unten treffen


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2012)

für 4 uhr muss ich die lampen laden, zu früh für mich...


----------



## Fartzilla (12. April 2012)

Wollte von da an mit einem Arbeitskollegen fahren wenn der nicht absagt..können uns ja trozdem gegen 6 oder wann es auch Imker passt am Parkplatz treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (12. April 2012)

wenn das wetter passt, dann bin ich um 16uhr auch am parkplatz laubach


----------



## Fartzilla (12. April 2012)

Kann auch sein das es bisschen später wird..kommt drauf an wann Feierabend und wie der Verkehr ist


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> wenn das wetter passt, dann bin ich um 16uhr auch am parkplatz laubach



dito


----------



## Fartzilla (13. April 2012)

Muss leider passen


----------



## hesinde2006 (13. April 2012)

Hi,
hat jemand zufällig einen möglichst günstigen 40mm Vorbau (31,8 bzw 1 1/8) rum liegen ?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (13. April 2012)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand zufällig einen möglichst günstigen 40mm Vorbau (31,8 bzw 1 1/8) rum liegen ?



http://www.leokast.de/mein-bike/teile-abzugeben/

Hier ganz unten den glänzenden hab ich noch...

Liegt schon über ein Jahr rum bei mir, Teil ist aber nagelneu- keine kratzer und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (13. April 2012)

Am 28.04 öffnet der Bikepark Bedorf seine Pforten
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikepark-Bendorf/332024210158926


----------



## bebo2403 (13. April 2012)

Ich bin gleich auch raus.
Ich muss Eis essen gehen!


----------



## Board-Raider (13. April 2012)

Ich bin dabei. Rocky dann um 16 Uhr am Parkplatz? Oder fãhrt jetzt gar keiner


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich bin gleich auch raus.
> Ich muss Eis essen gehen!



Dann hast du ja deine Pflicht fürs WE erfüllt.


----------



## bebo2403 (13. April 2012)

Hab ich.
Was geht morgen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2012)

will schon gegen 11 mit meinem bruder los.
muss wahrscheinlich 1530 wieder zurück sein.
willst mit?


----------



## bebo2403 (13. April 2012)

Jo, bin ich dabei. Schmittenhöhe und Stadtwald!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2012)

mal sehen, müssen erst noch kurz nach seinem bike sehen.
plane mal 11:30 lahnstein eingang.
rest tel.


----------



## Herr_Flo (14. April 2012)

heute nachmittag noch jemand für eine kleine Stadtwaldrunde zuhaben?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (14. April 2012)

Bin um ca. 14:30Uhr am Remstecken Parkplatz oben...

Werde aber nur ein Trail heute campen, hochschieben und mehrmals runterscheuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (14. April 2012)

Morgen vll jmd so ab 14.30/15 Uhr unterwegs wenns Wetter mitspielt?


----------



## Monche (15. April 2012)

ich hab lust... warte aber noch auf ne antwort von leo


----------



## Fartzilla (15. April 2012)

Der hatte mir gestern gesagt ich solle nicht mit ihm rechnen weil er was erledigen muss..sollen wir uns einfach gegen 3 am Parkplatz  treffen?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (17. April 2012)

Heute jemand bei ner ganz lockeren Auf- und Abfahrt dabei ? Start ca 16:30 Uhr Laubach.


----------



## Fartzilla (17. April 2012)

Verdammt zu spät gelesen ..vll morgen jmd ab 17.30 Zeit??


----------



## Board-Raider (17. April 2012)

Morgen passt.

aber 17:45 wäre mir lieber.

wie schauts aus.


----------



## Fartzilla (17. April 2012)

Sollte von mir aus gehen bin eh bis 16.30 auf nem Lehrgang..kann aber leider nur bis spätestens 20 Uhr 

17.45 Parplatz Laubach??


----------



## Monche (17. April 2012)

So.... Auf geht's an die Lahn. Wer hat spontan Lust? Treffen obernhof ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (17. April 2012)

Kein Auto da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (17. April 2012)

machen wir nächste woche würde ich sagen.

morgen erst mal Stadtwald... 17:45 Laubach
aber auf Lahn hätte ich auch mal wieder bock


----------



## Midas22 (17. April 2012)

Morgen 17:45 wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## DerWahnsinn (18. April 2012)

Bin heute leider raus, werde morgen um ca 18:00 Uhr (wenns Wetter passt) ne Runde im Stadtwald drehen falls einer lust hat !


----------



## Monche (18. April 2012)

Wenns Wetter passt wär ich morgen auch dabei.


----------



## Fartzilla (18. April 2012)

Korrekt..hoffen wir dass das Wetter passt


----------



## Board-Raider (18. April 2012)

David heute biste aber am Start?

Morgen fahr ich evt. Auch wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (18. April 2012)

Ja wenns Wetter passt..17.45 laubach


----------



## Board-Raider (18. April 2012)

fängt grad an zu siffen, das wird wohl nix.


----------



## Midas22 (18. April 2012)

Danke Matze, jetzt bin ich hier der Warmduscher oder was?


----------



## Midas22 (18. April 2012)

Siehste, ich hab das im Urin


----------



## Board-Raider (18. April 2012)

beim Regen los zu fahrenm hab ich jetzt auch keine Lust.
wenns auf der Tour los geht ok.... aber so neee

dann fahren wir morgen


----------



## Monche (18. April 2012)

Morgen ist gut ;-) 30% weniger regenwarscheinlichkeit


----------



## Board-Raider (18. April 2012)

ich fahr jetzt doch scheiß drauf aufs wetter.

// bin schon wieder zurück. David war am Parkplatz, allerdings ohne Bike um sich abzumelden.
Bin einmal den Jtrail. runter und dann war ich auch schon nass geduscht

bis morgen.


----------



## Fartzilla (18. April 2012)

Und wie wars..hat ja nochmal richtig angefangen zu regnen


----------



## Monche (18. April 2012)

So.... Wie sieht's morgen aus? Muss wissen ob ich mein Bike mit zur Arbeit nehme oder nicht


----------



## Monche (19. April 2012)

Ich hab mein Fahrrad jetzt dabei. Kann komme was wolle.... Ich Fahr heut. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (19. April 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> *Kann komme was wolle.... Ich Fahr heut. ;-)*



Also ich bin heute immer noch auf 18:00 Uhr eingestellt, solange es nicht in strömen Regnet. Habe leider nicht so ein starken willen wie Monche 

Gruß


----------



## Board-Raider (19. April 2012)

18 Uhr geht klar.

wenns nicht in strömen regnet


----------



## Fartzilla (19. April 2012)

Seh ich auch so..grade hats nochmal bisschen geregnet aber jetzt kommt die sonne wieder raus..hoffentlich bleibts so


----------



## Monche (19. April 2012)

Ich bin auf jeden fall da. Wenn nicht, Fahr ich alleine ;-)
Hab nur leider meine Knie-Protektoren vergessen


----------



## bertrueger (19. April 2012)

Hallo,
würde mich heute gerne anschließen.

Gruß Bert


----------



## Monche (19. April 2012)

Gerne. Dann bis später ;-)

18uhr am Laubach Parkplatz


----------



## Board-Raider (19. April 2012)

dito


----------



## Monche (19. April 2012)

.... Was für ein fieses Wetter....


----------



## Fartzilla (19. April 2012)

Fahren wir oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (19. April 2012)

Ich bin schon da. Hier regnet es Grade nicht.


----------



## Board-Raider (19. April 2012)

klar fahren wir!


----------



## Monche (19. April 2012)

Richtig geile dreckige runde war's. Morgen muss ich mal nach meinem bremshebel gucken...


----------



## Fartzilla (19. April 2012)

War echt suuuuuper geil...da will man doch garnit mehr im trockenen fahren^^


----------



## DerWahnsinn (20. April 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so..grade hats nochmal bisschen geregnet *aber jetzt kommt die sonne wieder raus*..hoffentlich bleibts so



hatten wohl kein Glück  trotzdem  !

P.S. Foto der GoPro folgt ...


----------



## StereoIntegrate (20. April 2012)

GOPR0270 von Stereo_integrated auf Flickr


et voila! wed ma schaun ob ich das noch so hinbekomme das ihr die Datei downloaden könnt.

Gruß

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (20. April 2012)

Wir sehen viel zu sauber aus


----------



## Monche (20. April 2012)

Mega Bild!!!! Bitte in ganz groß als wallpaper !!!! 


P.s. Ich Brauch auch ne gopro ;-)


----------



## StereoIntegrate (20. April 2012)

so hier der link

www.mydrive.ch/login mit den folgenden Zugangsdaten einloggen:

  Benutzername: [email protected]
  Passwort: 123456


----------



## Board-Raider (20. April 2012)

sauber danke.

wie schauts morgen früh aus. Die freeride Tour ab Canyon Headquarter?

10:45 gehts los...


----------



## Herr_Flo (20. April 2012)

10.45Uhr kann ich leider nicht...

so 14.30Uhr?


----------



## Monche (20. April 2012)

Das Wetter wird morgen wohl nicht so berauschend. Wir entscheiden uns spontan ob wir morgens um 10.45uhr ab Canyon mit fahren oder erst später so gegen 13-13.30uhr


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. April 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> sauber danke.
> 
> wie schauts morgen früh aus. Die freeride Tour ab Canyon Headquarter?
> 
> 10:45 gehts los...



Hi,
habe mir das mit der Canyon-Runde auch noch mal überlegt, das sind mir zu viele Leute denen man besser erst gaaaar nix zeigt. Werde gleich ne Stadtwaldrunde drehen, Wetter kann mich keins mehr schocken 

Bin um ca. 11:30 / 12:00 an der Laubach falls noch einer Lust hat ! Sagt kurz bescheid ob ich auf jemanden warten kann/soll.

Gruß


----------



## Antilles (21. April 2012)

ich wäre so gerne zum großen fondü gekommen, muss aber lernen!!!


----------



## T!ll (21. April 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Bin um ca. 11:30 / 12:00 an der Laubach falls noch einer Lust hat ! Sagt kurz bescheid ob ich auf jemanden warten kann/soll.
> 
> Gruß



hier!


----------



## T!ll (21. April 2012)

aktueller Stand: 13.00 Laubach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni260 (21. April 2012)

Hi,

war gestern abend noch im Stadtwald unterwegs gewesen. Wollte eigentlich richtung stolzenfels und dann siechhaustal runterfahren. Bin dort allerdings auf dem falschen trail gelandet und die Abfahrt wurde immer perverser. Dann Sprünge von mehr als einem meter und der Weg wurde immer enger und immer mehr kleine Hügel, bis man dann am Ende noch komplett durchn Wald fährt und fast gar kein Weg mehr erkennen kann. Ich kam dort raus, wo diese Absperrung ist, heißt noch 20 m bis zur B9 neben Coyote Ugly. Muss zugeben ich bin mim hardtail runter und kann natürlich keine großen Sprünge machen, aber trotz des großen Respekts vorm Trail hats iwie richtig fun gemacht auch wenn ich sau oft absteigen musste 

Kennt jemand diesen Trail und kann man den überhaupt komplett durchfahren?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. April 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> aktueller Stand: 13.00 Laubach



YO !  und nicht vergessen Sprünge mit mehr als einem Meter gibts im Stadtwald nicht


----------



## Monche (21. April 2012)

Fartzilla und ich sitzen Grade bei Canyon. Also wenn jemand fragen an Fox, rockshox, sram und allen möglichen Reifenhersteller hat sollte vorbei kommen. 

13 Uhr an der Laubach sind wir dann auch dabei.


----------



## benni260 (21. April 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> YO !  und nicht vergessen Sprünge mit mehr als einem Meter gibts im Stadtwald nicht




Dann eben ein Abrund oder ähnliches weiß nicht wie man da normal runter kommen soll ohne zu springen. Waren fast 90° so kams mir zumindest vor. Ich werde dann auch gleich nochmal den rittersturz hochfahren und schauen das ich das siechhaustal diesmal finde!!


----------



## Monche (21. April 2012)

Wo sind se denn alle? Sind jetzt zu zweit einfach schonmal vor gefahren. Traumwetter. 

Aktueller Standort: Kreuzung rittersturz/waldspielpark/kühkopf


----------



## Herr_Flo (21. April 2012)

neid neid neid!! Morgen jemand???


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. April 2012)

Till und ich waren eben auch mal kurz beim "GroßenFondue" sind danach noch zum Turm. Starten morgen um 09:30 Uhr vom Bahnhof aus Richtung Hexenpfad, ein paar Trails fahren. Wenn einer seinen Arsch, nach em Saufen oder was auch immer, morgen früh hoch bekommt wird es bestimmt nicht bereuen   Vor allem bei dem "Kaiserwetter" !!!


----------



## Board-Raider (21. April 2012)

Philipp und ich sind mit dem Max Bender mit gefahren. 20 Mann aufm Fischer. Gefühlte 90 Minuten bis wir die Schwedenschanze oben waren... Weil die Fox 40s alle schieben mussten. Als wir dann unten waren gings wieder zu Canyon. 

War aber sonst ganz lustig wie der Bender da runter geballert ist.


----------



## Fartzilla (21. April 2012)

Hört sich ja cool an..Monche und ich sind heute wegen dem Wetter nur Buchentrail und den der an der Laubach rauskommt gefahren..letzterer ist bei den aktuellen Bodenverhältnissen kaum fahrbaren..habe mal schon einen Baum geküsst ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midas22 (21. April 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Till und ich waren eben auch mal kurz beim "GroßenFondue" sind danach noch zum Turm. Starten morgen um 09:30 Uhr von Bahnhof aus Richtung Hexenpfad, ein paar Trails fahren. Wenn einer seinen Arsch, nach Saufen oder was auch immer, morgen früh hoch bekommt wird es bestimmt nicht bereuen   Vor allem bei dem "Kaiserwetter" !!!




Jo bin dabei!


----------



## benni260 (21. April 2012)

Hey kann mir einer vll ne kleine Wegbeschreibung zum Hexenpfad geben? Bin sonst immer nur in Metternich oder Stadtwald unterwegs. Habe schon einiges gehört das der Hexenpfad sehr anspruchvoll sein soll aber ich würd gerne ma da lang fahren. Wie komm ich denn am schnellsten dorthin?

hat sich erledigt, hab schon was gefunden!!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (24. April 2012)

Heute Abend 18:00 Uhr Laubach, Wetter = Wurscht


----------



## StereoIntegrate (24. April 2012)

ya ya maybe...

am donnerstag wär ich dabei!


----------



## Fartzilla (24. April 2012)

Kann heute und morgen leider nicht..am WE soll das Wetter aber Bombe werden


----------



## SteFun76 (24. April 2012)

Achtung Achtung...!!!!

Der kleine Sprung am Big Bamboo-Trali hat jetzt ne Landung!!!!! Die Heinzelmänchen hatten wohl keine Lust mehr das Ding fertig zu stellen, von daher obacht...... Es fehlt noch etwas Erde......

CU in the Wood
SteFun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (25. April 2012)

Freitag 15uhr am Laubach parkplatz. Wer hat Bock?


----------



## StereoIntegrate (25. April 2012)

ich wollt morgen ma nomma los...18 uhr


----------



## Monche (25. April 2012)

Morgen kann ich leider nich...


----------



## Board-Raider (25. April 2012)

StereoIntegrate schrieb:


> ich wollt morgen ma nomma los...18 uhr



geht klar 18 Uhr Laubach 

Freitags und den rest vom We bin ich nicht in KO


----------



## Fartzilla (26. April 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Freitag 15uhr am Laubach parkplatz. Wer hat Bock?



Kann sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht..jmd am Samstag in Bendorf??


----------



## DerWahnsinn (26. April 2012)

StereoIntegrate schrieb:


> ich wollt morgen ma nomma los...18 uhr



Bin heute auch um kurz nach 18 Uhr an der Laubach 
Bei Regen machts erst recht Spaß


----------



## StereoIntegrate (26. April 2012)

bin raus...leider...krankenschein...so ne ********!


----------



## Fartzilla (26. April 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Freitag 15uhr am Laubach parkplatz. Wer hat Bock?



Ich hab Lust..muss aber wies aussieht bis 4 arbeiten..würdest du dann gegen 4 halb 5 nochmal an die Laubach kommen?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (26. April 2012)

StereoIntegrate schrieb:


> bin raus...leider...krankenschein...so ne ********!



Schaffe 18:00 Uhr auch nicht ... bin noch auf der Arbeit 

Gruß


----------



## Board-Raider (26. April 2012)

ich bekommst auch heute zeitlich nicht mehr gebacken.
Mache auch jetzt erst Feierabend.

sorry das wird erst nächste Woche wieder was.

Am We ist erst mal dick Junggesellenabschied angesagt 
Den Kopf mal wieder richtig resetten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (26. April 2012)

Ja dann bis nächste Woche..

@BoardRider viel Spaß


----------



## Monche (26. April 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Ich hab Lust..muss aber wies aussieht bis 4 arbeiten..würdest du dann gegen 4 halb 5 nochmal an die Laubach kommen?



Halb fünf ist mir ehrlich gesagt schon ein bissl zu spät. Ich hab um zwei Feierabend und würd dann direkt auf'm Heimweg an der Laubach anhalten. Aber nochmal extra fahren wollt ich nicht.

Können uns dann am Samstag in Bendorf treffen. Ich guck mir das mal an. Vielleicht kann ich mit meinem Bike ja auch da runter Rollen ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (27. April 2012)

Alles klar machen wir so..fahre später auch mal hoch


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. April 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Können uns dann am Samstag in Bendorf treffen. Ich guck mir das mal an. Vielleicht kann ich mit meinem Bike ja auch da runter Rollen ;-)



Sollten am Samstag nicht alle Lust haben Tightjeans in Action zu sehen, wir fahren morgens nach Beerfelden in den Bikepark. Schönes Ding, alles easy auch für Beginner mehr als spaßig 

Sonntag dann wieder schööön SW Runde von der Laubach aus 

Gruß


----------



## T!ll (27. April 2012)

Alternativ hier morgen ein schickes Ründchen ... 10 Uhr Bahnhof


----------



## Fartzilla (27. April 2012)

Warum wollt ihr nicht nach Bendorf wenn schon was in der Nähe aufmacht?


----------



## Pectoralis (27. April 2012)

Hi, 

Koblenzer meldet mich als neuer Kreisteilnehmer

Da mein SUPERKUMPEL ( der mir ab und zu mal nen neuen Pfad im Stadtwald zeigt) ne ULTRABÖSE Verletzung an der Schulter hat und sich nen paar Tage schonen muss, würde ich mich gerne an einem Besuche in Bendorf anschließen. Wann wollt ihr denn da hin? Wenn überhaupt...

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Fartzilla (28. April 2012)

Sry habs jetzt erst gelesen..war bis eben mit Monche da.

Ich finds super da..vorallem da man auch als Normalsterblicher runter kommt =)


----------



## T!ll (28. April 2012)

Was genau gibt es denn in Bendorf? Hab bisher nur recht spärliche Infos gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (28. April 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikepark-Bendorf/332024210158926

Ich habe 27 Pics vom Park gemacht.


----------



## Fartzilla (28. April 2012)

Eine Freeridestrecke und ein Dirtpark..auf der Freeridestrecke gibts relativ viele kleine und paar große Sprünge und alles auch umfahrbar..zum lernen auf jedefall eine Topsache

Morgen jemand unterwegs??


@hesinde2006 Hast du die Bilder schon hochgeladen?


----------



## LordLinchpin (28. April 2012)

waren heute da, bestes wetter, fast schon zu warm (ok, es war ZU warm), strecke macht spaß, auch die großen dinger, hab alles gemacht bis auf den letzten double


----------



## hesinde2006 (29. April 2012)

Ist heute jemand im Bikepark ?


----------



## Sureai (29. April 2012)

Hey liebe Mountainbiker aus Koblenz, ich musste mich hier mal fix registrieren um ein paar aktuelle infos zu bekommen 

Der Bikepark in Bendorf, kostet der Eintritt und muss man den mit Schutzmontur befahren? Hab ich nämlich leider noch keine, da ich erst dieses Jahr angefangen habe.

Gibts das Königsbacher-trail noch?

Gibts andere trails in der nähe von Neuwied/Koblenz wo man als Anfänger runter kann? Am besten nicht in Monrepos, da kenn ich bald jeden Stein 

greetings


----------



## Fartzilla (29. April 2012)

Habe gerade einen Artikel aus der RZ zum Bikepark gelesen..da steht das man ihn umsonst befahren kann es aber im Regen untersagt ist.
Das eine Helmpflicht besteht bracuht man wohl nicht zu erwähnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sureai (29. April 2012)

Okay, danke dir.

Ich bin heute das erste mal das trail beim Römerturm in Sayn runtergefahren, und ich muss sagen, dass war definitiv das letzte mal, dass ich ohne Helm unterwegs war 

Gibts hier in der nähe noch irgendwas, was ein bissl einfacher ist? Das trail war mir jetzt für mein erstes ein klein bissl zu technisch, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass mein Sattel einfach viel zu hoch für so was eingestellt war.


----------



## Fartzilla (29. April 2012)

Begeb dich mal in den stadtwald wenn sich hier einer meldet die zeigen dir dann was


----------



## DerWahnsinn (30. April 2012)

Guten Morgen,
wollte morgen früh mal in den Wald falls einer Lust hat !

Gruß


----------



## SteFun76 (30. April 2012)

@ Wahnsinstyp

Dann vergess den Klappspaten nicht, der Landehügel muss dann wohl doch noch einen meter weiter verlängert werden, wenn da alle zu drüberballern wie Du...
cheers


----------



## Fartzilla (30. April 2012)

Bin leider außer Gefecht..sobald der neue Helm da ist und mein Nacken mitspielt bin ich wieder dabei .


----------



## Weltraumaffe (30. April 2012)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken heute mal "Bikepark Bendorf" abzuchecken...

Möchte sich jemand anschließen ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken zu spielen  ?


----------



## Fartzilla (30. April 2012)

Geb mir bescheid wann du da bist komme dann sehr wahrscheinlich mal bisschen gucken


----------



## Weltraumaffe (30. April 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Geb mir bescheid wann du da bist komme dann sehr wahrscheinlich mal bisschen gucken



K schicke dir ne SMS! Und lad grad Akku meiner Cam auf, dann hab ich auch nen Job für dich heute


----------



## Fartzilla (30. April 2012)

Alles klar...dann sitz ich wenigstens nicht nutzlos hier rum


----------



## Monche (30. April 2012)

Das Nenn ich Teamwork ;-) viel Spaß euch zwei. Tut euch nich Weh... Denk immer daran. 
Du veränderst nicht den baum, sondern der Baum verändert dich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (30. April 2012)

Ich mache heute nur Bilder


----------



## hesinde2006 (30. April 2012)

> Möchte sich jemand anschließen ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken zu spielen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin auch dabei ! Ab wie viel Uhr ?


----------



## Monche (30. April 2012)

Die sind schon seit ner Stunde am Fahren.


----------



## Fartzilla (30. April 2012)

Sind schon fertig..da sind aber noch paar Kiddies unterwegs xD


----------



## Weltraumaffe (30. April 2012)

Jo, so dann haben wir heute mal Bikepark Bendorf abgecheckt und für die, die noch nicht dort waren habe ich eine Aufnahme vom Freeride Trail gemacht. 
Denke der Dirtpark interessiert eh keinen, habe den also rausgeschnitten.

Bikepark Bendorf - Freeridetrail Video


----------



## Killerzwelch (30. April 2012)

*Koblenzer 1. Mai Shred - invitational -*





Gude!
Dienstag 1. Mai steigt die große Koblenzer 1. Mai MTB Ausfahrt:
-	Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr in der Laubach 
-	Mittag im Mühlental (Boppard)
-	Traumwetter
-	17 Uhr Koblenzer (KöBa) Biergarten
Bis 10:30 Uhr sollte wieder jeder ausm Bett gekommen sein und es gibt ausreichend Gelegenheit den restlichen Alkohol zu verdunsten.  Es werden die besten Trails und schönsten Kneipen der Region angesteuert. Rauf und Runter wird für alle passen, da wir zwischen drin die Akkus immer wieder aufladen, natürlich unter strengster Einhaltung sämtlicher Sicherheitsrichtlinien! 
Wir haben weder Kosten noch Mühen gescheut und ans Ende der Tour/des letzten Trails extra noch einen neuen Biergarten bauen lassen. Andi hat alles gegeben, damit pures Koblenzer aus den Leitungen sprudelt!
Hier können uns die Mädels/Teammechaniker/frisch Operierte/Opfer des Vortags um Punkt 17 Uhr in Empfang nehmen, wenn wir die letzten Höhenmeter runter zum nagelneuen Königsbacher Biergarten vernichten!
Trinksportliche Grüße!


----------



## Fartzilla (30. April 2012)

Cooles video...am coolsten ist das Hardtail am Trailende


----------



## Weltraumaffe (30. April 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Cooles video...am coolsten ist das Hardtail am Trailende



Haha ja! Das war auch Highlight des Tages bei allen Anwesenden im Bikepark.


----------



## Fartzilla (30. April 2012)

Aber der drop wirkt iwie harmlos..als ich da oben gestanden habe sahs schlimmer aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (1. Mai 2012)

braucht noch jemand reifen? ich habe noch:

1 Rainking
2 Rubberqueen Tubeless
1 Highroller 3C

Alle Reifen sind um die 2 Jahre alt. Haben noch mindestens 60% Profil. Die Rubberqueens haben aufgrund von ersten Geweberissen Schläge, einer mehr, einer weniger, aber alles fahrbar. Ich kann sie nicht mehr gebrauchen. Also sagt bescheid wenn ihr was braucht. Preise sehen wir dann.

Hab auch noch einiges so an Teilen, Kefüs, große Gabeln, Sättel, Schaltsets und so rumfliegen


----------



## DerWahnsinn (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wenn ich hier heute rechtzeitig aus dem Puff raus komme bin ich um ca 18:00 Uhr am Bahnhof, später dann Laubach. Falls einer Lust und Zeit hat mit zu fahren.
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2012)

Ja, hier ich!
Komme 18:15 zur Laubach, OK?
Jetzt schon im Puff?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (3. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jetzt schon im Puff?



Monatsanfang


----------



## Monche (3. Mai 2012)

:d :d


----------



## Fartzilla (3. Mai 2012)

xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (3. Mai 2012)

Wer kennt denn in Braubach oder Lahnstein paar trails und ist bereit mir diese zu zeigen oder auf google Maps zu markieren? ( müsste doch irgendwie gehn)
Ich hab jetzt schon öfters gehört das es hier was gibt, aber ich weis echt nicht wo was sein könnte. 
Danke schonmal ;-)


----------



## DerWahnsinn (4. Mai 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Wer kennt denn in Braubach oder Lahnstein paar trails und ist bereit mir diese zu zeigen oder auf google Maps zu markieren? ( müsste doch irgendwie gehn)
> Ich hab jetzt schon öfters gehört das es hier was gibt, aber ich weis echt nicht wo was sein könnte.
> Danke schonmal ;-)



Können am WE mal zusammen ne Runde drehen ! 

Gruß


----------



## Monche (4. Mai 2012)

Gerne, müssen nur mal gucken wie das Wetter wird.  Du lässt dich ja vom Wetter nicht abschrecken


----------



## Board-Raider (4. Mai 2012)

Bin außer Gefecht mein Dämpfer hat sich gestern verabschiedet. Das ganze Öl kam raus. Hab jetzt nen schönem flummi. Hoffe das wird schnell wieder repariert. 

Dennis haste die Studie gut runter gebracht.


----------



## Fartzilla (4. Mai 2012)

@ Monche Traust du dich wieder drauf


----------



## Monche (4. Mai 2012)

Klar trau ich mich drauf. ;-)

Wenns Wetter passt... Wo wird wann morgen Gefahren? ;-)


----------



## DerWahnsinn (5. Mai 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Klar trau ich mich drauf. ;-)
> 
> Wenns Wetter passt... Wo wird wann morgen Gefahren? ;-)



Sitz hier auf der Couch und warte auf ne "Regenlücke" ...


----------



## Monche (5. Mai 2012)

Jetzt weis ich auch wieso sich keiner meldet. Hier in Braubach ist es (noch) trocken.


----------



## Fartzilla (5. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube da kannst du heute lange warten..und wenn eine kommt halt die 10 Minuten


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Sitz hier auf der Couch und warte auf ne "Regenlücke" ...



die bemerkst du aber nur, wenn du die Augen auf auf hälst!
Ich schenek mir das heute mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (5. Mai 2012)

Eine Unverschähmtheit vom Wettergott es am WE regnen zu lassen


----------



## T!ll (5. Mai 2012)

96% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ... hoffen wir mal auf die 4% ... 
für morgen leider auch


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2012)

@till:
Info DHX erhalten?


----------



## T!ll (5. Mai 2012)

Jupp, besten Dank! Kann man nicht viel bei falsch machen oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2012)

ne, auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Basica (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
in den letzten Wochen gehen Sachen auf dem Fischerpfad ab die ich kaum fassen kann. Irgendwelche hirnamputierten graben Löcher in die Strecke. Zum einen ist der Pfad nach wie vor ein Wanderpfad zum Anderen fahren da auch Leute mit CC-Bikes und Bikes mit weniger als 200mm Federweg runter. Ich kann überhabt nicht nachvollziehen warum man mitten in die normale Abfahrt Löcher gräbt. Wenn ihr Bremswellen braucht fahrt in den Bikepark!
Das zweite Thema ist Müll. In den letzten Wochen habe ich den Müll am Sprung in einem Eimer gesammelt. Als mir der Müll vor einigen Wochen zum ersten mal aufgefallen ist habe ich sogar ein Loch gefunden in dem Müll vergraben war. Die Verpackungen sahen noch sehr "farbenfroh" aus, was darauf schließen lässt dass die Hirnamputierten den Müll erst kürzlich vergraben haben. Letzte Woche haben wir diesen Müll in einem Müllbeutel mitgenommen, der Sack war voll... Es ist mir unbegreiflich wie man seinen Müll einfach im Wald rumliegen lassen kann besonders als Mountainbiker. Die Wanderer Jäger und Förster haben uns doch eh schon zum Feindbild ernannt, warum muss man denen dann auch noch berechtigte Argumente liefern. 
Also bitte keine Löcher in die Wege graben und immer schön den Müll mitnehmen ansonsten gibt's was aufs Maul.
Gruß
Basica


----------



## T!ll (5. Mai 2012)

Basica schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, Irgendwelche hirnamputierten graben Löcher in die Strecke. Zum einen ist der Pfad nach wie vor ein Wanderpfad zum Anderen fahren da auch Leute mit CC-Bikes und Bikes mit weniger als 200mm Federweg runter.



Ah, diese "hirnamputierten" bauen bestimmt auch die Kicker und Anlieger auf Wanderpfade.


----------



## Antilles (5. Mai 2012)

? krass was geht denn in ko. ich war schon am überlegen ob ich mir mal frei nehmen soll und die ganzen abkürzungen umgraben, um den alten weg wieder herzustellen... weil für wanderer ist es so wies derzeit sit echt dämlich


----------



## Monche (6. Mai 2012)

Faaarhn, Faaarhn, Faaarhn :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (6. Mai 2012)

Kannste heute mal wieder knicken..bin auch schon heiß,mein neuer Helm soll endlich kommen


----------



## Monche (6. Mai 2012)

ich hab noch keine versandbestätigung bekommen... aber meine neue kurbel muss ich unbedingt einen guten praxistest unterziehn....


----------



## Fartzilla (6. Mai 2012)

Hab auch noch keine Bestätigung..wann ist die Kurbel gekommen??


----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. Mai 2012)

Heute, ca. 18:00 - 18:30 Laubach


----------



## bertrueger (7. Mai 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Heute, ca. 18:00 - 18:30 Laubach


Bin dabei.
Gruß Bert


----------



## Board-Raider (7. Mai 2012)

Ich brauch ein Ersatzbike 

Bis mein Dämpfer bei Toxo gemacht ist vergehen Ewigkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (7. Mai 2012)

Schön zu hören wenn man nicht der einzige ist der auf Material wartet^^


----------



## Monche (7. Mai 2012)

Ich Brauch immer einen Tag als Vorbereitung. Damit ich mein Bike mit zur Arbeit nehmen kann. Also bin ich für heute raus :-(

Wann ist der Nächste termin für gutes Wetter?


----------



## Fartzilla (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich meine neuen Teile habe


----------



## T!ll (7. Mai 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Schön zu hören wenn man nicht der einzige ist der auf Material wartet^^



Die einen warten aufs Material, ich warte darauf die Rotzerei loszuwerden


----------



## Fartzilla (7. Mai 2012)

Na dann gute Besserung


----------



## Herr_Flo (7. Mai 2012)

Ich warte darauf  viel Dick und viel Blau am Fuß loszuwerden...

Wer wartet noch auf was?


----------



## Fartzilla (7. Mai 2012)

Hab neben Teilen auch blau am Knie


----------



## DerWahnsinn (8. Mai 2012)

Vor lauter Biken und Fic ken komm ich kaum dazu zu fragen wer heute um ca. 18:30Uhr an der Laubach dabei ist ?

Gruß


----------



## Monche (8. Mai 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Vor lauter Biken und Fic ken komm ich kaum dazu zu fragen wer heute um ca. 18:30Uhr an der Laubach dabei ist ?
> 
> Gruß



Wie er reden kann   .....

Ich hätte schon Lust. Aber kein Bock heute nochmal nach Koblenz zu Brummen...


----------



## Midas22 (8. Mai 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Vor lauter Biken und Fic ken komm ich kaum dazu zu fragen wer heute um ca. 18:30Uhr an der Laubach dabei ist ?
> 
> Gruß



Ich bin dabei! Gerne auch früher bevor das Wetter zuzieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (8. Mai 2012)

Okay. Um 18.30uhr bin ich an der Laubach.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2012)

geht morgen auch was?
DerWahnsinn dürfte bald wegen "Wund" rausfallen....


----------



## Monche (8. Mai 2012)

So. Bin vor Ort. Ich hoffe doch nicht der einzige zu sein


----------



## Antilles (8. Mai 2012)

morgen fänd ich auch gut!
wobei es wettermäßig ja nicht so rosig aussieht...


----------



## T!ll (8. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> DerWahnsinn dürfte bald wegen "Wund" rausfallen....



Muss er halt im stehen fahren


----------



## Antilles (8. Mai 2012)

wann wo und was ist geplant?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (9. Mai 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Muss er halt im stehen fahren



  (dein Knabenhumor gefällt mir)


----------



## Antilles (9. Mai 2012)

so bin jetzt zuhause, aber nicht immer am rechner, falls ihr nen termin macht und ich mich nichtmehr meldet wärs cool wenn jemand kurz anruftklingelt damit ich grad an den rechner flitze und mein rad raushole:-D
01778484943


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2012)

heute gibt es bei mir nix mehr.
morgen werde ich um 16Uhr in der Laubach starten.

Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (9. Mai 2012)

morgen kann ich nicht, da hab ich training:-(


----------



## Antilles (9. Mai 2012)

ich fahr dann mal zum hexenpfad, wenn sich noch jemand anschliessen will, nummer steht oben.


----------



## Board-Raider (9. Mai 2012)

Bin wieder startklar!
Habe einen nagelneuen Dämpfer bekommen 

werde morgen meinem Chef und ein paar Arbeitskollegen den Buchentrail runter schicken.
mal sehen wie die sich schlagen...

Wie schauts bei euch am Freitag Nachmittag aus?


----------



## Fartzilla (10. Mai 2012)

So der neue Dämpfer ist da..hoffentlich kommt bald der Helm hab Bock zu fahren


----------



## DerWahnsinn (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

am Fischer wurde ein ziemlich großer Stein aus dem Hang auf den Trail bewegt. Ob das ein "natürlicher" Fall war stelle ich mal dahin ! Nur zur Info, das Ding wurde fahrbar gemacht und befindet sich ca. 20-25 Meter VOR der Hünerleiter (steile Rechtskurve). Also obbacht !

Gruß

Ps. Bitte nicht den Stein vom Trail in den Hang rollen, wenn das Ding schwung bekommt knallts unten auf der Straße !


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2012)

@DerWahnsinn:
Schick mir mal eine Mail, habe deine Adresse verschlampt.

@all:
heute 15 Uhr Laubach jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (13. Mai 2012)

Ich will morgen nochmal Biken bevor das Wetter am Dienstag wieder umschlägt ;-). 
Ich würde vorschlagen 18uhr an der Laubach.


----------



## Board-Raider (13. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei 18 Uhr passt


----------



## Monche (13. Mai 2012)

Sehr gut.


----------



## Fartzilla (13. Mai 2012)

Ich denke das ich auch komme..könnte aber nur so bis 8 halb 9..was steht an?


----------



## Monche (13. Mai 2012)

Das kläre wir dann vor Ort. Ist dein Helm usw. Schon da?


----------



## T!ll (13. Mai 2012)

Falls jemand früher starten will/kann ... 16 Uhr Karthause


----------



## StereoIntegrate (13. Mai 2012)

ja ich bin auch gewillt! 18:00 ist gut!


----------



## Monche (13. Mai 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Falls jemand früher starten will/kann ... 16 Uhr Karthause



Hast du nich Lust mit uns zu starten? Oder wird es sonst zu spät?


----------



## T!ll (13. Mai 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Hast du nich Lust mit uns zu starten? Oder wird es sonst zu spät?



Muss gegen 1800 wieder zurück sein, sonst wär ich mit euch gefahren


----------



## Fartzilla (14. Mai 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Das kläre wir dann vor Ort. Ist dein Helm usw. Schon da?



Leider noch nicht..nehme den alten mit und mache langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookpat (14. Mai 2012)

Wie lang wollt ihr ungefähr unterwegs sein? Habt ihr denn noch Platz für einen "Neuling" ?  Hätte heute mal Zeit...


----------



## Monche (14. Mai 2012)

Klar haben wir Platz. Der Wald ist groß genug. Ich denke mal dass wir so ca. 2 Stunden unterwegs sind.


----------



## Rookpat (14. Mai 2012)

Wo wird sich getroffen?

EDIT: Oh Kacke! ! ! !  hab grad bemerkt, dass meine Freundin den Schlüssel vom Keller mit auf der Arbeit hat...


----------



## Fartzilla (14. Mai 2012)

Treffen uns am Laubach Parkplatz


----------



## sebot.rlp (14. Mai 2012)

Ich werde auch mit einem Kumpel vorbei schauen.


----------



## Monche (14. Mai 2012)

Hmm... Bin jetzt schon fertig. Ich glaub dann zieh ich mit noch ein Eis beim mäcces rein. Bis gleich


----------



## Fartzilla (14. Mai 2012)

Und wie wars noch..was lustiges passiert nachdem ich weg war?


----------



## Monche (14. Mai 2012)

Nix peinliches. Aber lustig war die Abfahrt trotzdem. ;-) 20.20uhr war ich am Auto ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (15. Mai 2012)

Dann hätte ich mitfahren sollen..du glaubst nicht wie dunkel es auf dem Trail war der an der Laubach raus kommt..hab gedacht es wäre Nacht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (15. Mai 2012)

Heute ca. 18:20 Laubach schöööön Wetterfahren is nich ...


----------



## Fartzilla (15. Mai 2012)

Heute leider nicht ..hoffe dass das Wetter am WE gut ist


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Mai 2012)

ich lasse den Drachen steigen......


----------



## Antilles (15. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich lasse den Drachen steigen......


?!? man soll seine frau nicht ärgern!


----------



## Antilles (17. Mai 2012)

hat morgen vormittag jemand zeit und lust?
mein vater war heute den hatzenporter laysteig wandern und meinte der liesse sich toll fahren. könnte man ja mit hexenpfad verbinden oder nur hier ne runde, jemand am start?


----------



## Fartzilla (17. Mai 2012)

Muss arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (20. Mai 2012)

noch jemand Bock auf ne schnelle Runde?


----------



## Monche (21. Mai 2012)

Feierabendrunde morgen?


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn das Wetter passt gerne..18 Uhr Laubach??


----------



## Board-Raider (21. Mai 2012)

jo morgen 18 Uhr Laubach!


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2012)

geht nicht etwas früher?


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Mai 2012)

Muss schauen wann ich Feierabend habe..aber ich könnte es evtl bis 17 uhr schaffen


----------



## Board-Raider (21. Mai 2012)

17 30 früher schaffe ich es wohl nicht


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Mai 2012)

Sollte ich hinbekommen..wenn nicht melde ich mich per PN und komme um 18 Uhr an den Laubachparkplatz


----------



## Board-Raider (21. Mai 2012)

18 uhr is mir auch lieder aber.

wann treffen wir uns jetzt?


----------



## Monche (21. Mai 2012)

Gute frage. Bin erst um 17uhr Zuhause. 17.30ist ne sehr stramme zeit. Das werd ich nicht schaffen. 
Bin auch für 18uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (21. Mai 2012)

ja dann machen wir um 18 Uhr. vielleicht kanns der Andi auch einrichten


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Mai 2012)

OK, dann 18:00 Uhr


----------



## Fartzilla (22. Mai 2012)

Gut..jetzt nur noch hoffen dass das Wetter so wie jetzt bleibt


----------



## DerWahnsinn (22. Mai 2012)

18:00 Uhr klingt ganz gut !
@Rocky horror pi....
sollte es früher klappen ruf ich dich an !


----------



## Fartzilla (22. Mai 2012)

Schreibs doch hier rein..wie gesagt könnte evtl gegen 5 da sein um schon ne Runde zum warmwerden  zu drehen.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (22. Mai 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> *warmwerden*


 
da brauche ich nur das Rad aus dem Keller holen und schon .... schwups ... läuft der Schweißßßß 

also wenn alles gut läuft bin ich, nach neusten infos, um kurz nach 17:00 Uhr schon ready to race (Wenn ich pünktlich aus dem Puff hier komme)


----------



## Monche (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin trotzdem um 18uhr am Laubach Parkplatz. Kommt ihr dann nochmal mit hoch oder seid ihr weg?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (22. Mai 2012)

abwarten, in limburg ziehts schon "ekelhaft grau" zu :/


----------



## Monche (22. Mai 2012)

Quatsch. Wetter Is egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (22. Mai 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Quatsch. Wetter Is egal



 das nenne ich ne einstellung


----------



## Midas22 (22. Mai 2012)

Bin auch um 18h an der Laubach, Wetter hält bestimmt!


----------



## Antilles (22. Mai 2012)

1700 könnte knapp werden, vllt schaff ichs aber, ansonsten bin ich 1800 dabei!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (22. Mai 2012)

würde mich anschließen 18uhr an der laubach wenn mein Dämpfer die Luft hält. grr :/


----------



## Rookpat (22. Mai 2012)

Ich schließe mich auch an...


----------



## Monche (22. Mai 2012)

Geil!!! Das wird ne Mega runde heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (22. Mai 2012)

schaffe erst 1800 mein dämpfer wehrt sich:-( macht definitiv komische geräusche... wie ein kratzen, aber nur beim ausfedern...


----------



## Fartzilla (22. Mai 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> da brauche ich nur das Rad aus dem Keller holen und schon .... schwups ... läuft der Schweißßßß
> 
> also wenn alles gut läuft bin ich, nach neusten infos, um kurz nach 17:00 Uhr schon ready to race (Wenn ich pünktlich aus dem Puff hier komme)



Werde auch kurz vor 5 da sein und drehe dann einfach ne kleine Runde..kann leider wieder nur so kurz wie letzte Woche


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Mai 2012)

jetzt bleibe ich bei 18Uhr, Eiertanz..


----------



## Antilles (22. Mai 2012)

klingt gut:-D kannst mir dann ja mal erklären wofür die vielen schrauben an meinem dämpfer gut sind:-D


----------



## Sonnesteiber (22. Mai 2012)

werde es nicht schaffen,Dämpfer noch undicht


----------



## Fartzilla (23. Mai 2012)

Hammer Ründchen gestern..wann steht die nächste Ausfahrt an?


----------



## Monche (23. Mai 2012)

Du süchtiger!!!!

Hat echt schbass gemacht


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Mai 2012)

heute Abend sollte was gehen, so gegen 16:30.
Genauere Info folgen noch.


----------



## Midas22 (23. Mai 2012)

Wie wärs mit morgen zwischen 17:00 und 18:00?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (23. Mai 2012)

Jo war fett, grad die letzte Abfahrt war mal wieder was richtig gutes...

Schade nur, dass dein Kumpel nicht gekommen ist Monche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Mai 2012)

heute 16:30 Abfahrt Laubach


----------



## Fartzilla (23. Mai 2012)

Heute schaffe ich leider nicht..morgen sollte es aber gehen.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (23. Mai 2012)

ich bin am start


----------



## DerWahnsinn (23. Mai 2012)

Morgen könnte es bei mir auch evtl. mal etwas früher klappen (ca.16:00 !) Falls dann einer schon Zeit hat.

Gruß


----------



## Midas22 (23. Mai 2012)

Mir ist es egal, ich richte mich nach euch


----------



## Midas22 (24. Mai 2012)

@Wahnsinn: Sollen wir um 16h starten?


----------



## Fartzilla (24. Mai 2012)

Ich sollte 17 Uhr schaffen..bin bis 15.45 in der Schule


----------



## Board-Raider (24. Mai 2012)

und ich bin krank bei dem schönen Wetter


----------



## Sonnesteiber (24. Mai 2012)

wo um 17 uhr?oberwerth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (24. Mai 2012)

Laubachparkplatz


----------



## Sonnesteiber (24. Mai 2012)

bin dann da


----------



## T!ll (24. Mai 2012)

Fuchsi und ich starten gegen 18Uhr am Bahnhof, früher schaff ich nich.
Geht wahrscheinlich richtung Bendorf


----------



## Sonnesteiber (24. Mai 2012)

ihr fährt dann wieder so ne Mördertour oder?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (24. Mai 2012)

Jupp !


----------



## T!ll (24. Mai 2012)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> ihr fährt dann wieder so ne Mördertour oder?



Möglicherweise ;-)

nee quatsch, schön gechillt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (24. Mai 2012)

ich warte mal das Wetter ab,jenachdem wie heiß es nachher wird,weil es ist noch ziemlich hot draußen.entscheide mich dann kurzfristig


----------



## Sonnesteiber (25. Mai 2012)

heute Abend geht was.Infos kommen noch


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Mai 2012)

15 Uhr Laubach


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich früher Feierabend machen kann komme ich mit..wenn ich aber bis 10 nach 3 nicht da bin gibt das keinen bei mir


----------



## bebo2403 (25. Mai 2012)

ich werde zur stelle sein.
bis gleich


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Mai 2012)

Werde nicht kommen können..und das bei dem Wetter


----------



## T!ll (25. Mai 2012)

habs leider nicht geschafft .. was geht denn am Sonntag?


----------



## bebo2403 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich bin Sonntag gerne bei einem Moselründchen dabei.


----------



## T!ll (25. Mai 2012)

fein. Dann wieder ganz klassisch mit Völlerei beim Italiener


----------



## Herr_Flo (26. Mai 2012)

Wie schauts morgen? Bike ist wieder top und ich sohalb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (26. Mai 2012)

Sonntag geht dann an die Mosel .. 09.20 Uhr Hauptbahnhof und dann per Zug zu den Trails


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2012)

bin nicht mit von der Partie, viel spaß.


----------



## hexer70 (26. Mai 2012)

Tach die Herren,
würde mich gerne anschließen wenn nichts dagegen spricht.


----------



## T!ll (26. Mai 2012)

was soll denn schon dagegen sprechen...


----------



## bebo2403 (26. Mai 2012)

Wow, echt jetzt?
Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich dein Gesicht morgen am Bahnhof erblicke Koko-Bert.


----------



## hexer70 (26. Mai 2012)

Coolio,
also dann bis morgen.


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo ihr Leute..wie schauts denn bei euch mit einer Runde morgen Abend aus?
Soll ja wieder bisschen kühler werden


----------



## Monche (28. Mai 2012)

Ich hab Lust mal wieder paar Bilder zu machen. Aber auch selbst paar Bilder von mir zu erhalten. 

Wollen wir nicht mal bei nem sonnigen Ründchen ein Shooting machen? Ich würde dann vorschlagen dass wir uns genug zeit nehmen und 2-3 mal verschiedene Ecken abfahren um dabei eine bessere Ausbeute zu ergattern?
Ich würde einen Samstag vorschlagen. 

Wie siehts mit dem nächsten Samstag aus? So gegen 10uhr?


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Mai 2012)

Hört sich gut an..ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (28. Mai 2012)

Und morgen Abend erst mal ein stadtwaldründchen. 18 Uhr!?


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Mai 2012)

Sollte hinhauen


----------



## Midas22 (29. Mai 2012)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Mai 2012)

Fahre heute aber nur eine kurze Runde..also Fischer,Buchen und Jahntrail hab leider nicht so viel Zeit


----------



## Rookpat (29. Mai 2012)

Wo ist denn der Jahntrail, bzw. wie komme ich da drauf  ?


----------



## Midas22 (29. Mai 2012)

Wenn du am Donnerstag Zeit hast können wir den Trail mal fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (29. Mai 2012)

Donnerstag wieder so gegen 6??


----------



## Monche (29. Mai 2012)

ich glaub am Donnerstag komm ich auch mit....


----------



## StereoIntegrate (29. Mai 2012)

ok 18 uhr ist gut!


----------



## Midas22 (29. Mai 2012)

Jo bin auch dabei


----------



## T!ll (29. Mai 2012)

Morgen 18Uhr Laubach


----------



## Fartzilla (30. Mai 2012)

Werde es heute nicht schaffen


----------



## SteFun76 (30. Mai 2012)

Starte heute gegen 16.15 Uhr an der Laubach....
CU in the Wood
cheers


----------



## Monche (30. Mai 2012)

Morgen um 18uhr an der Laubach. Zwei kumpels sind schon dabei.


----------



## T!ll (30. Mai 2012)

Mal schauen wie es Wetter morgen Abend aussieht, Lust hätt ich nämlich


----------



## Monche (30. Mai 2012)

Ich auch. Hoffentlich hält sich es. Wär cool dich mal weider dabei zu haben 
Bis jetzt sagen se 30% regenwarscheinlichkeit. 

Ich muss mich morgen ganz schön beeilen. Also kann es 5-10 min später werden :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (30. Mai 2012)

okay schauen wir morgen mal


----------



## Rookpat (31. Mai 2012)

Midas22 schrieb:


> Wenn du am Donnerstag Zeit hast können wir den Trail mal fahren




Hab leider keine Zeit heute... Wie sieht es denn am WE Vormittags aus?


----------



## Midas22 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich hab Samstag und Sonntag vormittags Zeit


----------



## Monche (31. Mai 2012)

Wir müssen das shooting am Samstag verschieben. Kann leider nicht.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (31. Mai 2012)

Hallöchen,

habe ab morgen Zeit, ruhig den ganzen Tag. WE sowieso 

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> habe ab morgen Zeit, ruhig den ganzen Tag. WE sowieso
> 
> Gruß



Freigestellt?


----------



## SteFun76 (31. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Freigestellt?



Hochgebückt......




[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wegE-4ghLpc"]BÃ¼ck dich hoch(Mit Ton)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## T!ll (31. Mai 2012)

Ach ja, die Sitzprobleme, ich erinner mich


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Sitzprobleme, ich erinner mich



Deine Schuld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (31. Mai 2012)

Man.... Wieso muss es jetzt regnen? Ich freu mich :-(


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Mai 2012)

Regnet nicht mehr..vll haben wir Glück soll ja auch mal vorkommen


----------



## Monche (31. Mai 2012)

17uhr 70% regenwarscheinlichkeit
18uhr 40%.....

Sieht vielversprechend aus


----------



## Midas22 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich sche... aufs Wetter, heute wird geradelt


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Mai 2012)

Aber nicht wenns wie aus Eimern gelaufen kommt..dass brauch ich heute nicht


----------



## Monche (31. Mai 2012)

Biken wird für heute aus mehreren gründen abgesagt. 

Aber morgen bin ich ab 14 Uhr buchbar ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (31. Mai 2012)

Bin auch raus muss was erledigen


----------



## Midas22 (31. Mai 2012)

Ok dann heute nicht, morgen Nachmittag soll es auch wieder besser sein.


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Mai 2012)

Denke ich auch..wie schauts denn bei dir am we aus..am Samstag solls garnicht regnen


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2012)

Samstagnachmittag solte eine Stadtwaldrunde gehen!
Gegen 14:00 Uhr in der Laubach


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Mai 2012)

IN der Laubach^^.
Ich kann auch früher wenns geht..wie wäre es mit 12??


----------



## Board-Raider (31. Mai 2012)

hab mir heute die Schlammtour (mit Arbeitskollegen) gegeben 

zufälligerweise habe ich auch den "Finder" des oben genannten Trails getroffen. Wir sollten das hier im Forum nicht so breit treten und am besten einen anderen Namen finden.

Denn wenn mit irgendwelchen Trails auch Personen in Verbindung gebracht werden, kann es evt. etwas Ärger geben. 

Und das wollen wir nicht wirklich.


----------



## Monche (1. Juni 2012)

Heute 15 Uhr an der Laubach!


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juni 2012)

Kann sein das ich 10 bis 15 Minuten später komme muss wohl bis halb 3 arbeiten.


----------



## Basica (1. Juni 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> hab mir heute die Schlammtour (mit Arbeitskollegen) gegeben
> 
> zufälligerweise habe ich auch den "Finder" des oben genannten Trails getroffen. Wir sollten das hier im Forum nicht so breit treten und am besten einen anderen Namen finden.
> 
> ...



Na da ist ja gut dass Du dass hier mal so ausführlich erklärst...


----------



## Monche (1. Juni 2012)

Welche trails? Gibt's trails in Koblenz die man mit dem Fahrrad befahren kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juni 2012)

Natürlich nicht..wie kommst du auf so eine Idee


----------



## Midas22 (1. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin heut nicht dabei, dafür soll aber morgen ne größere Tour gehen. Infos kommen noch


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juni 2012)

Ich bin heute dabei..vll sogar pünktlich..lasst aber morgen so gegen 12 starten


----------



## Rookpat (1. Juni 2012)

Wann kommen denn die Infos zur Tour ?  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Monche (1. Juni 2012)

Wenn der erste hier mal aufn Tisch haut und ne Uhrzeit festlegt.


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juni 2012)

Also ich wäre für 12 Uhr


----------



## Midas22 (1. Juni 2012)

Der Wahnsinn meldet sich noch bei mir. Falls er nicht kann fahren wir einfach um 12 in den Stadtwald


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juni 2012)

Alles klar..aber er meinte ja das er am WE kann.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (1. Juni 2012)

bin um 10 am bahnhof ! bringt bissel kohle mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midas22 (2. Juni 2012)

Jo bin dabei! Wer noch?


----------



## Rookpat (2. Juni 2012)

Bin auch dabei. Wenn es allerdings vom Bahnhof aus mit dem Zug irgendwo hin geht, muss ich passen. Hab nicht so viel Zeit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Juni 2012)

ich kann erst Nachmittag, werde in den Stadtwald fahren.

Bin dann um 13:30Uhr unten in der Laubach.
Noch wer dabei?


----------



## Midas22 (2. Juni 2012)

@ Rookpat: wir werden so gegen 3 wieder hier sein


----------



## Fartzilla (2. Juni 2012)

Ich fahr gegen 12 in den Stadtwald werde dann mal eine Abfahrt machen und um 13:30 nochmal an der Laubach warten..wenn meine Beine mitspielen fahre ich nochmal mit hoch.


----------



## Rookpat (2. Juni 2012)

Midas22 schrieb:


> @ Rookpat: wir werden so gegen 3 wieder hier sein


 

Dann kann ich leider nicht mit. Schade! Wo fahrt ihr denn hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midas22 (2. Juni 2012)

Ne Mischung aus Lahn und Stadtwald, bin die Tour aber auch noch net gefahren


----------



## Fartzilla (2. Juni 2012)

@Rookpat dann komm um 12 an die Laubach für eine kleine Runde


----------



## Rookpat (2. Juni 2012)

Ja, das werd ich machen...


----------



## Fartzilla (2. Juni 2012)

Na dann bis gleich


----------



## Monche (2. Juni 2012)

Wann geht's morgen los?


----------



## Fartzilla (2. Juni 2012)

Wie wäre es mit 12 Uhr..wenns nicht regnet?


----------



## Monche (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hab eben mal nach dem Wetter geschaut und hab dann verstanden wieso für morgen keiner ne Tour plant. :-(

Ich denke das wird ins Wasser fallen.


----------



## Fartzilla (2. Juni 2012)

Im warsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## Fartzilla (3. Juni 2012)

Sry wegen Doppelpost..werde nicht um 12 da sein..keine Wetterbesserug in Sicht


----------



## Monche (3. Juni 2012)

Ich auch nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (3. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube am Dienstag solls gut sein


----------



## Board-Raider (3. Juni 2012)

Dienstag bin ich auch dabei! Wie immer 18 Uhr!?


----------



## Fartzilla (3. Juni 2012)

Sofern man dem Wetterbericht trauen darf sage ich mal ja


----------



## Midas22 (3. Juni 2012)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2012)

wenn ich es bis 18Uhr schaffe, dann ich auch dabei.
Laubach?


----------



## Midas22 (3. Juni 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Fartzilla (3. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Laubach?


Jo..wie immer halt


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2012)

ok


----------



## SteFun76 (4. Juni 2012)

Gleich jemand für ne kurze Runde zu aktivieren???
CU in the Wood


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (4. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wenn ich es bis 18Uhr schaffe, dann ich auch dabei.
> Laubach?



Jop. Bin auch dabei ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2012)

kann bei mir ggf. etwas später werden.
bitte 10min warten, danach komme ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Monche (4. Juni 2012)

Kein Problem


----------



## Fartzilla (4. Juni 2012)

Aber nur weil dus bist


----------



## T!ll (5. Juni 2012)

Jemand Bock auf Lahntrails am Donnerstag?


----------



## Board-Raider (5. Juni 2012)

wie schauts am Freitag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (6. Juni 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Jemand Bock auf Lahntrails am Donnerstag?




Servus Till,

vergess die Schere nicht, die Schotterpiste ist zugewachsen wie der Urwald....
Cu in the Wood


----------



## DerWahnsinn (6. Juni 2012)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Servus Till,
> 
> vergess die Schere nicht, die Schotterpiste ist zugewachsen wie der Urwald....
> Cu in the Wood



Quatsch war doch alles frei


----------



## Antilles (6. Juni 2012)

gerne kenn ich noch nicht! wann wollteste los?


----------



## Brook (6. Juni 2012)

Wann? Und sicher kenne ich die Lahntrails schon oder?

Soll es nicht die ganze Zeit regnen??? So um 11.oo Uhr rum vielleicht ... dann frag ich noch einen Kollegen und vielleicht kommt auch Alex mit?!


----------



## T!ll (6. Juni 2012)

Würde das noch vom Wetter abhängig machen, wenn dann eher gegen Mittag/früher Nachmittag .. schreiben hier einfach morgen früh nochmal würde ich sagen ;-)


----------



## Antilles (6. Juni 2012)

bin ab 8 uhr arbeiten, ruft vorher an, dass ich noch heimfahren und mein rad satteln kann:-D ich denke n schauer stöhrt mich nicht, bei dauerregen bleib ich wohl im trockenen anstreichen^^
früher nachmittag wäre mir lieber, bis 1300 wollte ich schon schaffen, sonst lohnt das nicht wirklich


----------



## Monche (6. Juni 2012)

wenn sich das Wetter hält (was ich nicht glaube) dann dreh ich gerne noch ne Runde an der Lahn mit ;-)


----------



## Board-Raider (6. Juni 2012)

Wenn am Freitag jemand fahren möchte:

Treffpunkt ist um 14 Uhr 15 in Ehrenbreitstein am Zweirad Mietschke.

wir fahren dann von dort aus erst mal das Mühlental hoch. Im Anschluss weiter Richtung Panzerstraße und dann die Lahn Trails...


----------



## Antilles (6. Juni 2012)

laut wetter.com ist ab 15 uhr nurnoch schauer (0,2mm/m²) und ab 1700 furz trocken...
vor 1500 sinds noch 0,7mm. das ist zwar auch nicht die welt, reich aber um nass zu werden:-D


----------



## Fartzilla (6. Juni 2012)

Warten wir das Wetter mal ab..habe auch Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (6. Juni 2012)

Jo, wenns Wetter passt bin ich morgen & Freitag auch dabei! 
Muss dann nur noch schnell mein Bike wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. Juni 2012)

Brook schrieb:


> Wann? Und sicher kenne ich die Lahntrails schon oder?
> 
> Soll es nicht die ganze Zeit regnen??? So um 11.oo Uhr rum vielleicht ... dann frag ich noch einen Kollegen und vielleicht kommt auch Alex mit?!



Moje,

Treffe mich mim Bebo um 10Uhr falls du/ihr das schafft !

Gruß


----------



## Fartzilla (7. Juni 2012)

Ich Fahre jetzt mal an die Laubach..kann heute nur bis 12 halb 1..wenn jmd bock hat bin gegen 10 da


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. Juni 2012)

Hab gestern 4 Biker mit Canyons am Koblenzer Biergarten gesehen (gegen 9 Uhr). War einer von euch dabei ?


----------



## Monche (7. Juni 2012)

um 9 Uhr schon im Biergarten??? hat der da schon auf?


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. Juni 2012)

21 Uhr Abends


----------



## Monche (7. Juni 2012)

achso... okay. wir waren am Dienstag bis 20.30Uhr im Biergarten... waren auch mehrere Canyons...


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. Juni 2012)

Ich war mit meinen kleinen Neffen ( 8 JAHRE) auf den Koblenzer Secret Spots unterwegs.  Neffe auf Ghost und ich auf Radon.


----------



## Monche (7. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Lust gleich ne kurze runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (7. Juni 2012)

wir fahren per Auto Richtung Mosel (Elztal...) um 1300 .. man könnte sich am Oberwerth treffen wenn jemand mitkommen möchte


----------



## Monche (7. Juni 2012)

Mist.  Habs jetzt erst gelesen. Schaffe ich nicht :-(


----------



## Weltraumaffe (7. Juni 2012)

Timon ruf mich mal an oder geh auf Balkon wo du Empfang hast!


----------



## Antilles (7. Juni 2012)

hey habs auch zu spät gelesen, wäre aber zu ner entspannten runde bereit!


----------



## Fartzilla (7. Juni 2012)

Warum muss mein kleiner Cousin heute Geburtstag haben..sonst würde ich nochmal fahren.
Falls ihr Jahntrail fahrt macht langsam der ist sehr rutschig aber man saut sich schön ein =)


----------



## Master_KK (7. Juni 2012)

Hat hier jemand Werkzeug für Steuersatz- und Gabeleinbau zuhause? Ich bring auch Bier mit! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (7. Juni 2012)

also ich hab ne gewindestange, 2 unterlegscheiben, 2 muttern, davon hab ich sogar 2 sets, kann ich dir mitbringen :-D


----------



## Master_KK (7. Juni 2012)

Ne Gewindestange hab ich auch - Aber keine passenden Unterlegscheiben für mein Steuerrohr, ich bin so ungeduldig - schon überlegt den Steuersatz mit dem Hammer reinzukloppen aber die Vernunft hat gesiegt


----------



## Monche (7. Juni 2012)

Morgen starten wir ne runde an der Lahn. Gefahren wird von obernhof aus 3 trails Richtung Nassau. 

Start ist um 15.30-16uhr. 
Aus Koblenz ist es kein Problem mit dem Zug nach obernhof zu fahren. Wir könnten uns auch am Bahnhof treffen.


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. Juni 2012)

> Morgen starten wir ne runde an der Lahn. Gefahren wird von obernhof aus 3 trails Richtung Nassau.


Bin dabei


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2012)

steht samstag schon was am programm?


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. Juni 2012)

> steht samstag schon was am programm?


Auf jeden Fall biken.
Nur wo ?!


----------



## Monche (7. Juni 2012)

Sehr gut. Kommste per Zug oder Auto?

Der Zug fährt von Koblenz aus um 15.10uhr und ist um 15.50uhr in obernhof.


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. Juni 2012)

Habe kein Auto und keinen Führerschein. 
Daher komme ich umweltfreundlich (aber wahrsscheinlich verspätet) mit der Bahn. Und du ?


----------



## T!ll (7. Juni 2012)

Also ihr startet dann gegen 16Uhr? Bin evtl dann auch in Obernhof, muss mal schauen ob ich das schaffe.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> steht samstag schon was am programm?



Bin in der Heimat übers Wochenende, Bock auf Biken im Siegerland?


----------



## Monche (7. Juni 2012)

Cool

Ich Parke meine Karre dann in obernhof oder in Nassau. Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (7. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. Juni 2012)

@Monche
Kannste nicht schon früher ? Gegen 12 ! Würde gern von Obernhof mit dem Fahrrad nach Koblenz zurückfahren !


----------



## Weltraumaffe (8. Juni 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Also ihr startet dann gegen 16Uhr? Bin evtl dann auch in Obernhof, muss mal schauen ob ich das schaffe.



Jo Till, wäre echt geil wenn du mal wieder dabei wärst!


----------



## Fartzilla (8. Juni 2012)

Man habt ihrs gut hätte auch gerne frei


----------



## T!ll (8. Juni 2012)

bin dann gleich in Obernhof


----------



## Weltraumaffe (8. Juni 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> bin dann gleich in Obernhof



Wann gleich? Treffen ist gegen 15:40Uhr mit dem Rest geplant...
Wenn du früher da bist, sag bescheid dann komm ich schonmal rüber.


----------



## hesinde2006 (8. Juni 2012)

Bin jetzt im zug


----------



## Monche (8. Juni 2012)

Super. Bis gleich.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (8. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> steht samstag schon was am programm?



Ich schließe mich dir an, weiser alter Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (8. Juni 2012)

"DerWahnsinnige" und ich fahren morgen 9:30 mit dem Bike Richtung Boppard (alter WK). Wer mit will, kann sich um 9:45 bis 10 Uhr an der Laubach von uns einsammeln lassen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juni 2012)

wir starten um 12 am allerheiligen berg in lahnstein.
dann die vorderen lahnstrails runter und ab in den stadtwald.
in der laubach sind wir gegen 13:30- 14:00 Uhr.

Interesse? lahnstein oder laubach?


----------



## Fartzilla (9. Juni 2012)

Vll fährt man sich ja übern weg


----------



## benni260 (9. Juni 2012)

Hi,

gestern im Stadtwald, Rittersturz hoch dann aber nicht zum  Aussichtspunkt sondern den oberen weg genommen, hab ich links einen  kleinen Pfad durch den Wald entdeckt. Dort durch und dann kam ich beim  Weg zum Aussichtspunkt raus. Anschließend ging es über die Straße weiter  in den Wald rein, bis zur nächsten Pfadgabelung. Rechts sah ziemlich  harmlos aus. Ich nahm natürlich mit meinem Yellowstone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  den linken. Die ersten 50 bis 100 meter waren einigermaßen ohne groß  abzusteigen. Doch dann wurds mit zu krass und ich musste wieder  hochklettern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Kennt den Trail jemand und ist der mitm DH gut zu bewältigen?

Desweiteren... Sind hier auch DHler vertreten? Würde mich ganz gerne sobald ich mein Bike im Ende Juli anschließen, und einige Tipps und Tricks erlenen.


----------



## Fartzilla (10. Juni 2012)

Werde mich gegen 12 /12.15 mal auf ein Ründchen in den stadtwald machen..noch jmd da?


----------



## T!ll (10. Juni 2012)

Morgen Nachmittag kleines Lahn-abc? Gegen 1630...1700.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (10. Juni 2012)

hier eine schöne SWR Doku über Canyon 

http://swrmediathek.de/tvshow.htm?show=c10fe900-9bdc-11df-b44d-00199916cf68


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Juni 2012)

Die kam vor 2 Wochen im tv


----------



## bebo2403 (11. Juni 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gestern im Stadtwald, Rittersturz hoch dann aber nicht zum  Aussichtspunkt sondern den oberen weg genommen, hab ich links einen  kleinen Pfad durch den Wald entdeckt. Dort durch und dann kam ich beim  Weg zum Aussichtspunkt raus. Anschließend ging es über die Straße weiter  in den Wald rein, bis zur nächsten Pfadgabelung. Rechts sah ziemlich  harmlos aus. Ich nahm natürlich mit meinem Yellowstone
> 
> ...



Ruhig gerne mal vorher anschließen. Falls ich die Beschreibung richtig verstehe, dann ist der besagte Trail nämlich recht gut mit dem Hardtail fahrbar. Den Trail stelle ich mir mit einem DH-Bike unschön vor.

*BIKEN MORGEN 18UHR*
wer will noch?


----------



## T!ll (11. Juni 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> *BIKEN MORGEN 18UHR*
> wer will noch?



Ich!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (11. Juni 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> *BIKEN MORGEN 18UHR*
> wer will noch?



Hier !


----------



## T!ll (11. Juni 2012)

wo treffen & wohin?


----------



## Antilles (11. Juni 2012)

vllt schaff ichs acuh! falls canyon mir vorher ne ersatzschraube besorgt


----------



## bebo2403 (11. Juni 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> wo treffen & wohin?



??? mir egal
-Lahn-ABC
-Stadtwald
-Hexe (+ Niederfell?) + Funkturm


----------



## T!ll (11. Juni 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> -Hexe (+ Niederfell?) + Funkturm



oh ja, sehr gerne. Ewig nicht gewesen. Und kennt der Wahnsinnige ja auch noch nicht (oder mittlerweile doch?  )


----------



## Antilles (11. Juni 2012)

bin ich dabei! :-D hat nicht jemand zufällig ersatzschrauben um bei der formula the one den griff zu befestigen? oder eine auf der "achterbahn" beim rittersturz gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Flo (11. Juni 2012)

Ich versuch auch zu kommen!


----------



## bebo2403 (11. Juni 2012)

Super!
18 Uhr Bahnhof!?


----------



## Board-Raider (11. Juni 2012)

Niederfell kenne ich noch gar nicht.
schade kann morgen leider nicht.

@ flo ist dein Bein wieder fit?


----------



## T!ll (11. Juni 2012)

geht klar, bis morgen!


----------



## Midas22 (11. Juni 2012)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Herr_Flo (11. Juni 2012)

nicht ganz aber Biken geht!


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2012)

geht am Do nich was?
dienstags ist für immer schwierig.


----------



## Midas22 (11. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## DerWahnsinn (12. Juni 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> kennt der Wahnsinnige ja auch noch nicht (oder mittlerweile doch?  )



ab 18 Uhr schon ! Top !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barney-cooper (12. Juni 2012)

würde heute auch gerne mitfahren. 
hardtail oder eher enduro?


----------



## SteFun76 (12. Juni 2012)

Servus,

heute jemand zwischen 14.30 Uhr und 16.30 Uhr zeit und lust auf ne Stadtwaldrunde.....
Später geht leider nicht..

CU in the Wood
SteFun


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Juni 2012)

barney-cooper schrieb:


> würde heute auch gerne mitfahren.
> hardtail oder eher enduro?


?? geht beides gut
wir sind wohl alle mit enduros unterwegs.


----------



## barney-cooper (12. Juni 2012)

muss heute doch passen.
werd bei dem wetter ne rheintour machen und nachher
mit hunden und schaufel in die heimischen wälder gehen


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2012)

barney-cooper schrieb:


> ....mit hunden und schaufel in die heimischen wälder gehen



Ah, da liegt der Hund also begraben....


----------



## Herr_Flo (12. Juni 2012)

schaffe es wohl doch nicht! 
viel spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (12. Juni 2012)

Sieht bei mir aehnlich aus. Bin nicht vor 18 daheim. Bei dem Wetter aber zu verschmerzen.


----------



## T!ll (12. Juni 2012)

Dennis, sag du nicht auch noch ab...


----------



## Antilles (12. Juni 2012)

fahrt ihr bei dem wetter?
am hexenpfad gießts aus eimern... ich bin nicht dabei:-(


----------



## DerWahnsinn (13. Juni 2012)

Lasst euch alle die Eier ma wieder an nähen !
War ne super Runde ! Daumen hoch !


----------



## Midas22 (13. Juni 2012)

Morgen gehts in den Stadtwald, Treffen ist wie immer um 18h in der Laubach 

Für Sonntag ist ne größere Tour geplant: Mit dem Bike die Mosel rauf und alles mitnehmen was kommt, (Natürlich nur die Trails ;-) ) zurück nach Koblenz geht es dann mit dem Zug.

Bis Morje!


----------



## T!ll (13. Juni 2012)

Midas22 schrieb:


> Morgen gehts in den Stadtwald, Treffen ist wie immer um 18h in der Laubach
> 
> Für Sonntag ist ne größere Tour geplant: Mit dem Bike die Mosel rauf und alles mitnehmen was kommt, (Natürlich nur die Trails ;-) ) zurück nach Koblenz geht es dann mit dem Zug.
> 
> Bis Morje!



Läuft


----------



## Midas22 (13. Juni 2012)

Planänderung: Aus der Sonntagstour wird ne Samstagstour


----------



## DerWahnsinn (13. Juni 2012)

Midas22 schrieb:


> Morgen gehts in den Stadtwald, Treffen ist wie immer um 18h in der Laubach
> 
> Für Sonntag ist ne größere Tour geplant: Mit dem Bike die Mosel rauf und alles mitnehmen was kommt, (Natürlich nur die Trails ;-) ) zurück nach Koblenz geht es dann mit dem Zug.
> 
> Bis Morje!



Jupp


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2012)

Morgen könnte es bei mir knapp werden.

*Was ist mit Freitag um 15:00Uhr ab Laubach??*


----------



## SteFun76 (13. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Morgen könnte es bei mir knapp werden.
> 
> *Was ist mit Freitag um 15:00Uhr ab Laubach??*



Klingt gut..... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (13. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Morgen könnte es bei mir knapp werden.
> 
> *Was ist mit Freitag um 15:00Uhr ab Laubach??*



Freitag sollte passen


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Juni 2012)

Wie waere es mit 18 Uhr Bahnhof anstatt Laubach und dann Hexenpfad und Turm?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2012)

heute bebo?


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Juni 2012)

Jo,heute


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2012)

ich guck ob ich das schaffe, sonst gurcke ich späer durch den stadtwald....


----------



## Midas22 (14. Juni 2012)

@bebo: Da wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Midas22 (14. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts mit Till und Wahnsinn aus?


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Juni 2012)

Der Wahnsinnige hat zugesagt und Till weiß auch Bescheid. Till war ja am Dienstag schon heiß auf Hexe und wird dann wohl heute nicht alleine Stadtwald fahren. 
Obwohl... der Typ ist ja schon manchmal ziemlich seltsam


----------



## T!ll (14. Juni 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Obwohl... der Typ ist ja schon manchmal ziemlich seltsam



nur weil ich manchmal nackt bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stratowski (14. Juni 2012)

Tach zusammen,
da ich auch hin und wieder in der Koblenzer Gegend fahre mal aus Interesse:
Hexenpfad in Winningen?
Turm in Kobern die Ruine?
Grüße


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Juni 2012)

Hexenpfad in Winningen, genau!
Wir fahren aber dann auf der anderen Moselseite zum Kondertal und zum Funkturm Kühkopf, da es zeitlich sonst wohl zu knapp wird, denn wie du oben sehen kannst, fahren auch stark übergewichtige Leute mit.


----------



## Stratowski (14. Juni 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Hexenpfad in Winningen, genau!
> Wir fahren aber dann auf der anderen Moselseite zum Kondertal und zum Funkturm Kühkopf, da es zeitlich sonst wohl zu knapp wird, denn wie du oben sehen kannst, fahren auch stark übergewichtige Leute mit.



Sieht nach schweren Knochen aus... Ob die Sparsamkeit an Protektoren da  so viel rausholt an Gewicht? Ansicht von vorne wäre aus  wissenschaftlichen Gründen hilfreich.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (14. Juni 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> nur weil ich manchmal nackt bike?


Ich piss mich ein 
Geil Till!!!


----------



## Monche (14. Juni 2012)

Geht morgen um 18uhr was? Ich werd hier nicht mehr schlau draus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juni 2012)

Ich muss heute schon etwas früher starten.
14:15Uhr Laubach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (15. Juni 2012)

Ich starte mit Oli um *1630 *an der Laubach/Stadion


----------



## Monche (15. Juni 2012)

Oha Till... Das wird ja immer früher...


----------



## T!ll (15. Juni 2012)

Dabei bleibt es jetzt aber


----------



## Midas22 (16. Juni 2012)

Falls jemand morgen früh fahren will: Ich fahre ne ausgedehnte Stadtwaldrunde und komme um 9 am Parkplatz Oberwerth vorbei ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juni 2012)

bring flossen mit.....


----------



## Weltraumaffe (16. Juni 2012)

Edit


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juni 2012)

"Viel treten" im Sinne von nicht vorwärts kommen?
Es ist echt zum kotzen mit dem Regen.
Im Stadtwald braucht man Schwimmärmel........

Trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## Midas22 (16. Juni 2012)

Aber morgen soll den ganzen Tag schönes Wetter sein


----------



## SteFun76 (18. Juni 2012)

Gleich jemand für ne Runde zu haben??
Cheers


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2012)

wieder Bahnhofsklo wie immer?
zum biken habe ich heute leider keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midas22 (18. Juni 2012)

Ja ich wär dabei, aber ich kann erst ab 17h.


----------



## SteFun76 (18. Juni 2012)

17.00 Uhr ist zu spät, da soll die Gaywitterfront über KO ziehen..!!
So gegen drei wäre perfekt.


----------



## StereoIntegrate (18. Juni 2012)

ich wär dabei, allerdings erst so gegen halb 7


----------



## Board-Raider (18. Juni 2012)

Morgen 18 Uhr laubach. Wer hat lust?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (18. Juni 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> Morgen 18 Uhr laubach. Wer hat lust?



Hier  ! (Wenn's net Donnert)


----------



## Fartzilla (18. Juni 2012)

Wenn das Wetter gut ist und ich nicht länger schaffen muss bin ich dabei


----------



## Monche (18. Juni 2012)

ich glaub ich werd das nächste mal erst am Samstag/Sonntag fahren... so wie das wetter die nächsten Tage aussieht.
Freitag ist doch Firmenlauf. Läuft jemand mit?


----------



## Board-Raider (18. Juni 2012)

bin auch beim Firmenlauf angemeldet.
Meine Firmengruppe startet aber erst um 18:45.

Denke ich werde den Lauf aber auf Grund des Viertelfinales sausen lassen. mal sehen.

Wann startest du?

Jo wenns Wetter morgen passt fahren wir 

btw. wir sind am Sonntag mal die Lahn Trails gefahren. Unter anderem auch den Felsentrail mit dem anschließendem Schieferhang.
Dort ist alles zugewuchert. Da nützt auch eine Machete nicht mehr viel. Wir haben uns wohl oder Übel durch das ganze Dickicht gekämpft und jeden Dorn und  jede Brennesel mitgenommen


----------



## Monche (18. Juni 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> Wir haben uns wohl oder Übel durch das ganze Dickicht gekämpft und jeden Dorn und  jede Brennesel mitgenommen



sehr gut... dann haben wir das nächste mal freie Fahrt

Ich starte mit vielen anderen kollegen zusammen in der 30min gruppe... kp wann die startet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (19. Juni 2012)

Meine Anmeldung haben die nicht angenommen sonst hätte ich mal ne schöne Zeit in den Asphalt gebrannt

Heute Abend solls laut Wetter.de und der einer anderen Wetterseite gegen 6 regnen


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Juni 2012)

Bin raus bei.mir tropfts schon..wird wohl.vorm we nix mehr


----------



## Board-Raider (19. Juni 2012)

Dicker Stau auf der Euro Brücke. Wir knapp bei mir. Wartet bitte kurz.


----------



## Monche (19. Juni 2012)

Viel Spaß


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Juni 2012)

Was ein Sauwetter..zum Glück bin ich nicht in den Stadtwald


----------



## Monche (19. Juni 2012)

Morgen soll's ab 17.00uhr nicht mehr regnen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (19. Juni 2012)

war auch kein Mensch da der fahren wollte.
Dennis ist nicht erschienen, der fährt doch sonst bei jedem Wetter


----------



## Spatz79 (19. Juni 2012)

Wer war den unterwegs?
Einer ist im Bahnhof an mir vorbeigerollt.
So gegen 20.30 Uhr.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (20. Juni 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> war auch kein Mensch da der fahren wollte.
> Dennis ist nicht erschienen, der fährt doch sonst bei jedem Wetter



Mensch, dich hatte ich ganz vergessen  Sorry ! Hatte nur via Handy abgesagt.
Bei Gewitter bleib ich zu hause, kam nur keins ...
Dem Sche_ß Wetterbericht kannste NIX aber gaaar NIX mehr glauben, Mo. und Di. sollte doch auch schon die Welt unter gehen und was war ... Pustekuchen.

*Zum Glück ändert sich das morgen ... SOMMERANFANG*


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Juni 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Morgen soll's ab 17.00uhr nicht mehr regnen ;-)



Dieses solls gefällt mir nicht..ein es wird unter keinen Umständen regnen würde mir eher zusagen


----------



## FluffyTheWolf (20. Juni 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> *Zum Glück ändert sich das morgen ... SOMMERANFANG*



Da ist aber einer optimistisch


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Juni 2012)

Richtig so..wird Zeit für gutes Wetter


----------



## Monche (20. Juni 2012)

"Gefällt mir"


----------



## Midas22 (21. Juni 2012)

Heute 18h Stadtwaldrunde? Gerne auch früher bevor es regnet


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. Juni 2012)

Midas22 schrieb:


> Heute 18h Stadtwaldrunde? Gerne auch früher bevor es regnet



"soll" erst später regnen, bin dabei wenn ich es zeitlich packe !


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juni 2012)

18 Uhr kann ich schaffen.
Laubach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midas22 (21. Juni 2012)

Jo, 18h Laubach. Falls der Wahnsinn länger braucht warten wir auch ein paar Minuten


----------



## Antilles (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jungs, wenn ihr bitte im Raum Koblenz die Augen offen halten könntet, Papas Focus Black Limited wurde gestohlen.Das Rad ist Schwarz/Rot/Silber*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
2 löcher im Lack ( am Oberrohr)*  Gabel Manitou R7 Souper 100mm
 Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT
 Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT
 Umwerfer Shimano
 Schalthebel Deore
 Bremse Magura Julie
Felgen: Alex Rims DP 17
Reifen: Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph Schwalbe

Pedale sind so halb Standard halb SPD dinger nicht die im Bild

Wurde Heute zwischen 0900 und 1500 am HBF entwendet 


Falls es jemand sieht meldet euch bitte unter 01778484943
Dürft den "Fahrer" gerne unsanft aufhalten!


----------



## SteFun76 (21. Juni 2012)

Zahlt doch die Versicherung!!!


----------



## Antilles (21. Juni 2012)

wills trotzdem zurück und noch viel lieber den typen eine reinhaun!


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Juni 2012)

Dann halten wir jetzt mal alle die Augen auf


----------



## T!ll (21. Juni 2012)

Hey Jungs, haltet mal auf dem Fischer in nächster Zeit etwas die Augen offen. Als ich da gerade runter bin lagen in den Anliegern und vor dem Kicker einige dickere Äste an gefährlichen Stellen. Sah leider ein wenig nach Absicht aus ...


----------



## Herr_Flo (21. Juni 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, haltet mal auf dem Fischer in nächster Zeit etwas die Augen offen. Als ich da gerade runter bin lagen in den Anliegern und vor dem Kicker einige dickere Äste an gefährlichen Stellen. Sah leider ein wenig nach Absicht aus ...



ochnö geht das schon wieder los? Das ist doch echt zum kotzen...
Danke für die Warnung


----------



## Board-Raider (21. Juni 2012)

wer hat heute seine Sonnenbrille an der laubauch vergessen?. Bitte bei mir melden. Ich habe sie mitgenommen.


----------



## Midas22 (21. Juni 2012)

Der Wahnsinnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (21. Juni 2012)

@ Till 
Hab ich auch gesehen, aber kommt vom Wind und war prima fahrbar... ;-)
Alles..... auch die nach rechts versetzte Hühnerleiter vom Fiedler.....


----------



## benni260 (21. Juni 2012)

@antilles: Wo wurde es denn geklaut? und wann?


... würde ich einen erwischen der das bei meinem macht .... ... der hätte keinen spass mehr


----------



## Antilles (21. Juni 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> ...
> Wurde Heute *zwischen 0900 und 1500 am HBF* entwendet
> 
> ...


.


----------



## benni260 (21. Juni 2012)

oh gar nicht gesehen.... Schon schwer assozial am hellichten Tag am HBF sowas zu machen, aber da rechnet keiner mit... ich werd die augen offen halten. Hattest du ein gutes Schloss?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (22. Juni 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, wenn ihr bitte im Raum Koblenz die Augen offen halten kÃ¶nntet, Papas Focus Black Limited wurde gestohlen.Das Rad ist Schwarz/Rot/Silber*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Antilles, aber ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen ...
_Der kommt eh nicht weit, ihr habt ja zum GlÃ¼ck die Gabel vorher falsch rum montiert!_ 

SpaÃ!


----------



## StereoIntegrate (22. Juni 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> wer hat heute seine Sonnenbrille an der laubauch vergessen?. Bitte bei mir melden. Ich habe sie mitgenommen.


 
Da wird sich einer Freuen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midas22 (22. Juni 2012)

Heute Stadtwald? Uhrzeit ist mir egal, solange es vor 18 Uhr losgeht


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juni 2012)

gestern hatte ich es total verpennt abzusagen...., sorry


----------



## Board-Raider (22. Juni 2012)

Morgen 10 Uhr 15 Hbf

Dann gehts ab zum hexenpfad.


----------



## Fartzilla (22. Juni 2012)

Bin gespannt


----------



## Antilles (22. Juni 2012)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Sorry Antilles, aber ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen ...
> _Der kommt eh nicht weit, ihr habt ja zum Glück die Gabel vorher falsch rum montiert!_
> 
> Spaß!


^^
das ist kein bild von uns, das ist ausm internet:-D
aber die bauen die gabel wirklich sorum


----------



## Weltraumaffe (22. Juni 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> aber die bauen die gabel wirklich sorum



ich weiß 

Hoffe es findet sich!


----------



## Highme (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo Kowelenzer  Will nicht stören, hab nur ne kurze Frage: Komme aus der Nähe von Koblenz und arbeite auch in der Stadt. Fahre schon länger Crossbike und hab mir jetzt endlich ein MTB (Hardtail) bestellt, bei einem kleineren Koblenzer Händler. Aber darum geht`s nicht, möchte eigentlich nur kurz wissen was ihr mit "Stadtwaldrunde" meint. Wo beginnt ihr da bzw. wo ist der Einstieg, irgendwo da oben am Kühkopf? Könnte ich mich da als Anfänger alleine auch dran wagen? Wäre für eine kurze Streckenbeschreibung sehr dankbar.


----------



## Fartzilla (22. Juni 2012)

Komm einfach mal an den Laubachparkplatz(von der Sporthalle aus die Treppe hoch ) wenn wir uns verabreden.


----------



## Antilles (23. Juni 2012)

wenn du mitkommst lernt du die strecken kennen, beschreibungen im inet gibts nicht... 
sonst gibts meistens nur ärger.
komm einfach mal mit! ist echt immer lässig und jeder kümmert sich um jeden.


----------



## Highme (23. Juni 2012)

Cool. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (23. Juni 2012)

Am Dienstag scheint die Sonne, also wird ne Tour gestartet. Ab 17.30uhr bin ich startklar.  Ich bin für Vorschläge Offen. Lahn, mosel... Egal!!!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (23. Juni 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Am Dienstag scheint die Sonne, also wird ne Tour gestartet. Ab 17.30uhr bin ich startklar.  Ich bin für Vorschläge Offen. Lahn, mosel... Egal!!!



Bin dabei 

Vorschlag:
Treffen am Lidlparkplatz wahlweise auch Pfaffendorfer-Brücke (die über den Rhein) und dann
Hanarsch o.ä.
A2
B1
Urlaub (Bärenfötzchen)
...
Weizen


----------



## Midas22 (23. Juni 2012)

Da bin ich doch dabei


----------



## Monche (23. Juni 2012)

Jop, hört sich gut an. Bin auch dabei


----------



## Board-Raider (23. Juni 2012)

Bin auch dabei!

könnten wir erst um 17:45 starten?
vorher wird es bei mir eng.


----------



## Monche (23. Juni 2012)

Von mir aus. Meinte ja nur dass ich um diese Uhrzeit startklar sein kann. ;-)


----------



## DerWahnsinn (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

morgen 17:45 Uhr Treffen auf der Pfaffendorfer Brücke (auf der E.Stein seite).

Bis Morgen !


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Juni 2012)

Wenn die Knieschmerzen nachlassen komme ich auch


----------



## Monche (25. Juni 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> morgen 17:45 Uhr Treffen auf der Pfaffendorfer Brücke (auf der E.Stein seite).
> 
> Bis Morgen !



Alles klar Chef! Wo kann ich denn parken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (25. Juni 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Alles klar Chef! Wo kann ich denn parken?



z.B.: Parkplatz (z.B. Lidl Ehrenbreitstein)


----------



## Board-Raider (25. Juni 2012)

alles klar.

Ich gehe davon aus das wir uns auf der LINKEN Seite (von Koblenz aus kommend) treffen!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2012)

Wenn ihr für heute klar seid, dann lasst uns mal vom Donnerstag spreche:
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/wettervorhersage_details/?d=3&id=DE0005962 

*16:30 Laubach mit abschließenden Bierzischen an der Königsbacher?*


----------



## DerWahnsinn (25. Juni 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> morgen 17:45 Uhr Treffen auf der Pfaffendorfer Brücke (*auf der E.Stein seite*).
> 
> Bis Morgen !





Board-Raider schrieb:


> alles klar.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus das wir uns auf der*LINKEN Seite* (*von Koblenz aus kommend*) treffen!?



Das meinte ich damit, sorry


----------



## Midas22 (25. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (25. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr für heute klar seid, dann lasst uns mal vom Donnerstag spreche:
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/wettervorhersage_details/?d=3&id=DE0005962
> 
> *16:30 Laubach mit abschließenden Bierzischen an der Königsbacher?*



Die Uhrzeit pack ich auf keinen Fall sorry !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Die Uhrzeit pack ich auf keinen Fall sorry !



stell dir den wecker.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (25. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> stell dir den wecker.



ups, hast recht. Nicht das ich vergesse ab zu sagen  du schlawiener


----------



## Fartzilla (26. Juni 2012)

Werde wohl heute auch vorbeikommen..das Knie hat auf dem weg zur Arbeit nur bisschen gezwickt..ist der lidl Richtung Arenberg hoch?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (26. Juni 2012)

Wenn das auch nicht reicht könnte man auch noch GPS koordinaten in erfahrung bringen !


----------



## Monche (26. Juni 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Wenn das auch nicht reicht könnte man auch noch GPS koordinaten in erfahrung bringen !



Hmm... Versteh ich nicht... Kannst du die Koordinaten mal raus suchen?   ;-)


----------



## DerWahnsinn (26. Juni 2012)

BrÃ¼cke

50.352430, 7.607013â
+50Â° 21' 8.75", +7Â° 36' 25.25"

Parkplatz

50.357906, 7.611165â
+50Â° 21' 28.46", +7Â° 36' 40.19"


----------



## Monche (26. Juni 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> BrÃ¼cke
> 
> 50.352430, 7.607013â
> +50Â° 21' 8.75", +7Â° 36' 25.25"
> ...



Danke!!! Warum nicht gleich so???  jetzt werd ich es finden.


----------



## Fartzilla (26. Juni 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Wenn das auch nicht reicht könnte man auch noch GPS koordinaten in erfahrung bringen !


Ausgezeichnet


----------



## Monche (26. Juni 2012)

Falls ich nicht pünktlich da sein werde, bitte noch paar min Warten. Die b9 steht fast komplett. Ich versuche hier am ikea vorbei zu kommen :-(


----------



## Board-Raider (26. Juni 2012)

Vor der Euro Brücke ist eine Baustelle. Bin auch vor dem IKEA ab und hab ihn umfahren 

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn einer von euch die Strecke von gestern nochmal fährt haltet mal bitte Ausschau ob ihr meine schwarze C.Guide findet..die Sau ist gestern abgehauen


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. Juni 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> die Sau ist gestern abgehauen



Im Gehege kann sie ja nicht weit kommen


----------



## Fartzilla (27. Juni 2012)

Das hoffe ich doch


----------



## Monche (27. Juni 2012)

wenn da nochmal jemand lang fährt, würd ich gerne mit fahren... ich glaub ich finde den weg nicht mehr


----------



## Fartzilla (27. Juni 2012)

Da möchte ich mich anschließen..war echt cool


----------



## AlexanderA (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

bin am 13.7. Nachmittags und 14.7.ganzen Tag in Koblenz mit Freundin und möchte gerne hier jeweils eine Tour mit dem MTB fahren kann auch gerne anspruchsvoll sein, kenne mich null aus in Koblenz komme aus Kaiserslautern. 
Wäre super, wenn wir mit Euch mitfahren könnten. Danke schon mal hier auch meine Email Adresse: [email protected]


----------



## SteFun76 (28. Juni 2012)

Moin Jungs,

wenn das mit dem Tropenklima im Stadtwald so weiter geht, können wir uns auch bald auf solche Übwerraschungen einstellen.... hahahaha


@AlexanderA
Bin an dem WE nicht am Start, aber findet sich sicher jemand 

CU in the Wood
Stefun


----------



## Antilles (28. Juni 2012)

Snakebite^^


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2012)

will heute gegen 16:15 in der laubach los.
jemand mit am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (28. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich bis halb 4 daheim bin werde ich kommen


----------



## DerWahnsinn (28. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> will heute gegen 16:15 in der laubach los.
> jemand mit am start?



Könnte klappen !


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2012)

hau rinn!


----------



## Midas22 (28. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Juni 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Könnte klappen !


Wir glauben an dich


----------



## SteFun76 (28. Juni 2012)

Fahre jetzt los....
BG
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni260 (28. Juni 2012)

Hey, wie siehts mit morgen abend 5 oder besser 6 uhr aus? Würde mich gerne mal paar MTBlern anschließen. Fahre sau gerne rittersturz hoch und dann nach belieben.


----------



## hesinde2006 (28. Juni 2012)

Morgen 17 Uhr ist Critical Mass. Treffpunkt Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## benni260 (29. Juni 2012)

ach ja!! hab ich in der Zeitung gelesen. Wollte da schon letztens mitmachen, aber nicht dran gedacht ..... *duckundwech*

Bin dabei!!!


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Juni 2012)

Was geht am Wochenende?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (29. Juni 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Was geht am Wochenende?



Vorschlag:
Samstag und Sonntag Vormittag geht auf jeden fall was. Evtl. noch mal ne Tour nach Boppard (mit dem Rad hin) dann ein/zwei/drei mal mim Zug hoch und später mim Zug heim. Zwischen drin natürlich was Essen


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Juni 2012)

Hört sich gut an..schreib mal rein wann und wo wir uns treffen..sage dann.bescheid ob ich kann wollte nämlich auch.mal wieder mit dem Weltraumaffen fahren


----------



## Weltraumaffe (29. Juni 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an..schreib mal rein wann und wo wir uns treffen..sage dann.bescheid ob ich kann wollte nämlich auch.mal wieder mit dem Weltraumaffen fahren



Wenn morgen das Wetter passt und die Strecke nicht nässebedingt geschlossen ist, würd ich dir und Monche gerne mal Flowtrail Stromberg zeigen. 
*Natürlich ist der Rest auch gefragt!* In großer Gruppe machts noch mehr Spaß.
Hab eben mit Monche gesprochen der wäre schonmal dabei.
Könnten uns gegen 13Uhr oben am Remstecken Parkplatz treffen und zusammen rüberfahren.


----------



## hesinde2006 (29. Juni 2012)

Könnt ihr mich mitnehmen nach Stromberg !?


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Juni 2012)

Wieso eig nicht..hoffen wir mal das der Regen aufhört und alles schnell trocknet


----------



## Monche (29. Juni 2012)

Bock hab ich auf jeden fall. Ich beobachte mal das Wetter. Bis jetzt wird für 14uhr eine 30% regenwarscheinlichleit angezeigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (29. Juni 2012)

30% ist fast nix.hoffen wir das beste


----------



## hesinde2006 (29. Juni 2012)

> *Die Strecke ist nässebedingt **geschlossen**!!*


Ich glaube nicht das sich das bis morgen ändert.


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Juni 2012)

Mal schauen..ansonsten brauchen wir eine Alternative


----------



## Weltraumaffe (29. Juni 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Mal schauen..ansonsten brauchen wir eine Alternative



Beerfelden?


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Juni 2012)

Das sind 200km Anfahrt in eine Richtung..da hab ich aber nciht wirklich Lust drauf...können wir aber gerne mal hin wenn ich Urlaub hab


----------



## Weltraumaffe (29. Juni 2012)

Ja bis morgen früh mal abwarten und wenn die Ampel grün zeigt, kann man ja nach Stromberg fahren.


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Juni 2012)

Alles klar schreib mir dann


----------



## DerWahnsinn (30. Juni 2012)

Ist leider immer noch zu :/


----------



## Fartzilla (30. Juni 2012)

Ampel ist jetzt grün..also fahren wir oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (30. Juni 2012)

Fahren fahren!!!

Später ist zwar leichter Regenschauer gemeldet, aber denke bei der Hitze macht das eh nicht viel aus...

Dennis kommste mit?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (30. Juni 2012)

Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Fahren fahren!!!
> 
> Später ist zwar leichter Regenschauer gemeldet, aber denke bei der Hitze macht das eh nicht viel aus...
> 
> Dennis kommste mit?



Nee sorry ein ander mal, aber morgen ma ne Tour kleine Tour fahren !

Hals und Beinbruch euch beiden !


----------



## Monche (30. Juni 2012)

Sehr gut. Also um 13uhr remstecken Parkplatz?!?


----------



## Fartzilla (30. Juni 2012)

Wollen wir nicht schon früher starten?

Morgen wäre ich auch dabei..wo und wann?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (30. Juni 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Also um 13uhr remstecken Parkplatz?!?



Jope!

Wenns wollt auch früher, mir egal...

Alles klar Dennis, dann ander mal! Hau rein!


----------



## Fartzilla (30. Juni 2012)

Also mir ist es egal..ich kann auch schon um halb 11 oder 11 oben sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Nee sorry ein ander mal, aber morgen ma ne Tour kleine Tour fahren !
> 
> Hals und Beinbruch euch beiden !



Ich kann erst zum Nachmittag hin.
Melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Juni 2012)

N'Abend.
Würde morgen früh/vormittag gerne irgendwo anders als Stadwald und Lahn biken.
Vorschläge:
-Brexbachtal
-über alten WK nach Boppard und da bimmeln
-Stromberg
Ist noch irgendwer motiviert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2012)

bin verplant...


----------



## Fartzilla (30. Juni 2012)

Wenn meine Sachen bis morgen trocken sind wäre ich dabei


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Juni 2012)

Mach es doch wie der Till und fahr einfach naggisch.
Termin und Ziel steht:
9:45 ist Treffen an der Laubach und dann mit dem Bike über den WK nach Boppard.


----------



## Fartzilla (30. Juni 2012)

Kommt auf´s Wetter an..braucht aber nicht warten entweder komme ich oder verpenne^^


----------



## julius09 (1. Juli 2012)

Bin auch den ganzen Tag in der Bimmelbahn anzutreffen


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juli 2012)

Jemand für eine kleine Runde zu begeistern..so gegen 13 Uhr an der Laubach wenns nicht regnet?


----------



## bebo2403 (1. Juli 2012)

War gut in Boppard.
Daniel der alte Schwertschlucker hat seine Deep-Throat-Fähigkeiten mit ihm hier demonstriert:





Dennis steigt nach einem Two-Wheel-Drift to Elbow-Slash zugunsten von mehr Grip auf etwas mehr Federweg um.
...und mir ist vom "hard tail NS" hinten drin die Latexpelle explodiert.


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juli 2012)

Hört sich lustig an..hab leider zu lange gepennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (2. Juli 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> War gut in Boppard.
> Daniel der alte Schwertschlucker hat seine Deep-Throat-Fähigkeiten mit ihm hier demonstriert:
> 
> 
> ...



Spitzen Tag ! (etwas mehr Feder weg siehe Post weiter unten  )



julius09 schrieb:


> Bin auch den ganzen Tag in der Bimmelbahn anzutreffen



Danke nochma fürs mitnehmen (Bahn) !!!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (2. Juli 2012)

P.S. zum Sonntag:


----------



## Fartzilla (2. Juli 2012)

Moin wie siehts aus mit biken die Tage..morgen und Mittwoch solls laut Wetter.com nicht regnen


----------



## T!ll (2. Juli 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> P.S. zum Sonntag:



Wie geil ist das denn


----------



## Monche (2. Juli 2012)

Was Is das denn für ein Teil? Kann man damit auch fahren?? Oder kippt man direkt um?


----------



## Antilles (2. Juli 2012)

ist mir letztens auch in boppard begegnet^^ 
wir haben ihn/es ghostrider getauft


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Juli 2012)

ich glaub der typ ist aus bendorf?
wenn ja, dann ist er mir dort schon vor einigen jahren begegnet mit dem mopped


----------



## kaot93 (2. Juli 2012)

Japp ist aus Bendorf... Ist lange nicht gefahren und hat jetzt seit jahren nochmal ein Bike gebaut.

Von euch wer am 14. & 15. in Niederfischbach? Enduro und Downhill Rennen?
HÃ¶rt sich fÃ¼r 15â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr eigentlich ganz gut an  Wird dann wohl mein erstes bzw. meine ersten beiden Rennen...


----------



## DerWahnsinn (2. Juli 2012)

kaot93 schrieb:


> Japp ist aus Bendorf... Ist lange nicht gefahren und hat jetzt seit jahren nochmal ein Bike gebaut.
> 
> Von euch wer am 14. & 15. in Niederfischbach? Enduro und Downhill Rennen?
> Hört sich für 15 Startgebühr eigentlich ganz gut an  Wird dann wohl mein erstes bzw. meine ersten beiden Rennen...



Krass in Steimel gibt`s Radfahrer !  Find ich gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (2. Juli 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Krass in Steimel gibt`s Radfahrer !  Find ich gut !



Sogar recht gute 
Aber hier so in 10km umkreis gibts schon ein paar die ich mitlerweile kenne... Ist echt recht mau hier


----------



## DerWahnsinn (2. Juli 2012)

kaot93 schrieb:


> Sogar recht gute
> Aber hier so in 10km umkreis gibts schon ein paar die ich mitlerweile kenne... Ist echt recht mau hier



Aus Puderbach kommen eh die besten  Gruß


----------



## kaot93 (2. Juli 2012)

Kann man mit denen fahren? 
Oder sind die aus Puderbach mitlerweile nach KO gezogen?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (2. Juli 2012)

kaot93 schrieb:


> Kann man mit denen fahren?
> Oder sind die aus Puderbach mitlerweile nach KO gezogen?



Bis auf zwei Priv.Strecken kenne ich nix anspruchsvolles (leider) in der PDB umgebung. In KO hat man dagegen schöne steile Abfahrten die ich im WW vermisse


----------



## julius09 (2. Juli 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Spitzen Tag ! (etwas mehr Feder weg siehe Post weiter unten  )
> 
> 
> 
> Danke nochma fürs mitnehmen (Bahn) !!!



Immer wieder gerne, wenn meine Brieftasche ein tourentaugliches Rad hergeben würde wär ich auch öfter bei euren feinen Türchen dabei


----------



## Basica (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, das Foto stammt vom Fischerpfad. Unglaublich, für mich ist es unbegreiflich wie dermaßen behämmerte Menschen überhaupt in der Lage sind ein Fahrrad zu kaufen. Die einzige Erklärung die mir dazu einfällt ist dass Papa und Mama den Job übernehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midas22 (3. Juli 2012)

Heute Stadtwald, 18:15 Laubach!


----------



## macube (3. Juli 2012)

Bin evtl. dabei.


----------



## Fartzilla (3. Juli 2012)

Sollte ich hinbekommen


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juli 2012)

boah, immer dienstags wenn ich nicht kann.....


----------



## Fartzilla (3. Juli 2012)

Midas22 schrieb:


> Heute Stadtwald, 18:15 Laubach!



Wäre dabei aber Fahre nur kurz heute.


----------



## Monche (3. Juli 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> boah, immer dienstags wenn ich nicht kann.....


Dienstags ist das Wetter in letzter zeit halt immer am besten 
Wie sieht's morgen aus?


----------



## Fartzilla (3. Juli 2012)

Hab ich auch Zeit..wäre dabei


----------



## Midas22 (3. Juli 2012)

Morgen bin auch dabei


----------



## Board-Raider (3. Juli 2012)

Bin heute auch für ne kurze Runde dabei


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juli 2012)

starte 16:30 ab Laubach.

wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midas22 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich kann erst um 18:15


----------



## Fartzilla (4. Juli 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> starte 16:30 ab Laubach.
> 
> wer ist dabei?


Vor 17.30 geht bei mir leider nichts..kommst du nochmal runter hab ein Problem mit meinem Dämpfer


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juli 2012)

ja logo.
ruf mich an. nummer kommt per pm


----------



## Fartzilla (4. Juli 2012)

Super danke..werde ich machen wenn ich pause habe..vll sieht man sich ja noch


----------



## Midas22 (4. Juli 2012)

Judas und Wahnsinn starten um 18:15 in den Stadtwald


----------



## Fartzilla (4. Juli 2012)

Ich werde mit euch starten wenns gestattet ist


----------



## Midas22 (4. Juli 2012)

Ausnahmsweise


----------



## Fartzilla (4. Juli 2012)

Zu gütig..aber die schwarzen.Wolken hier gefallen mir garnicht..hoffentlich fängts nicht zu regnen an


----------



## DerWahnsinn (4. Juli 2012)

Midas22 schrieb:


> Judas und Wahnsinn starten um 18:15 in den Stadtwald



Die Bebo0815 kommt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (4. Juli 2012)

starte mit Sebastian und Thomas um 1815 in Richtung Boppard, am Stadion Oberwerth.


----------



## slayer1208 (5. Juli 2012)

will samstag morgens so um 11 uhr ne stadtwaldrunde drehen noch jemand dabei?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

haben gestern bei der ach so langsamen SW-Runde darüber gesprochen mal nach Beerfelden zu fahren. Jetzt machen wir mal Nägel mit Köpfen.
Vorschlag:

*Samstag, 07.07.12*

Abfahrt um *07:00 Uhr* Laubach (Weils jeder kennt)

Frühstück wie immer bei der Schokobanane a.K.a "Kackwurst"





Anreise Jeder mit jedem wie platz ist. (Dauer und strecke siehe Karte)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1160181]
	
[/URL]

Wetter Ich denke jedem ist klar das bei starkem Regen sowie Gewitter etc NICHT gefahren wird, sieht aber z.Zt. absolut super aus !





Kosten Tageskarte 17,- Euro


Na dann kanns ja los gehen. Haut eure Ausreden raus ...


----------



## Midas22 (5. Juli 2012)

Lernen


----------



## bertrueger (5. Juli 2012)

Bereitschaft


----------



## SteFun76 (6. Juli 2012)

Das ist ja noch besser wie XCler zu Überholen..... hihihihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (6. Juli 2012)

Hab ich eben auch gesehen


----------



## DerWahnsinn (6. Juli 2012)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch besser wie XCler zu Überholen..... hihihihi



Zum Glück ...


----------



## Midas22 (6. Juli 2012)

Ist noch jemand für ne Runde Stadtwald heute Abend zu haben?


----------



## Monche (6. Juli 2012)

Morgen gehts nach Stromberg. Abfahrt ist um 10.30uhr am remstecken Parkplatz. 
Jetzt zählt spontan sein ;-)


----------



## Brook (7. Juli 2012)

Von dort nach Stromberg? Mit dem Wagen oder fährt da ein Bus?




Monche schrieb:


> Morgen gehts nach Stromberg. Abfahrt ist um 10.30uhr am remstecken Parkplatz.
> Jetzt zählt spontan sein ;-)


----------



## Monche (7. Juli 2012)

Natürlich mit Autos ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (7. Juli 2012)

Auto gepackt..werde gegen 10 nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück oben sein


----------



## Monche (9. Juli 2012)

Schwer ruhig geworden hier.  Geht morgen was? Hätte Lust auf die ehrenbreitsteinrunde


----------



## Rookpat (9. Juli 2012)

Ich habe ab nächster Woche mal wieder mehr Zeit...


----------



## Antilles (9. Juli 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Schwer ruhig geworden hier.  Geht morgen was? Hätte Lust auf die ehrenbreitsteinrunde


kenn ich nicht, bin aber morgen hier, je früher je besser!
muss um 19 uhr beim training sein und würde vorher gerne ein bissl luft schnappen:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Flo (9. Juli 2012)

Bald bin ich mit den Klausuren durch  dann hab ich wieder mehr zeit aber morgen würd ich evtl. mit nem Kumpel mitkommen! Ehrenbreitstein hört sich gut an!


----------



## Fartzilla (9. Juli 2012)

Morgen wirds bei mir wohl nix..hab mir die Rippen geprellt 

Wenn ich mich aber doch halbwegs bewegen kann komme ich auf jeden Fall mit.


----------



## Board-Raider (9. Juli 2012)

@ Timon bin dabei.

sollen wir uns wieder um 18 Uhr treffen (früher schaffe ich es leider nicht). aber nicht auf der Brücke sondern auf dem Kapuzienerplatz in E-Stein:

https://plus.google.com/114840146882422879120/about?gl=de&hl=de


----------



## Monche (9. Juli 2012)

Oder einfach vorm lidl an der Straße!?!

Mal schauen wie das Wetter morgen wird. Wenn es sich hält Fahr ich nochmal nach Koblenz runter, wenn nicht bleib ich daheim. 
Jetzt muss ich erstma gucken wie ich meine Klamotten reinge....


----------



## Board-Raider (9. Juli 2012)

ja am lidl is auch ok wenns nicht regnet


----------



## Monche (9. Juli 2012)

Ich werde mich bis ca. 16.00uhr entscheiden


----------



## Fartzilla (9. Juli 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich erstma gucken wie ich meine Klamotten reinge....



Habe da mal von einer Apperatur namens Waschmaschine gehört


----------



## Herr_Flo (10. Juli 2012)

18uhr am lidl steht?


----------



## Monche (10. Juli 2012)

Weis ich noch nicht genau. Ich schreibe gegen 16uhr nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (10. Juli 2012)

schaff ich nicht.. leider zu spät war aber grad in mülheim mal wieder bisschen was freiräumen


----------



## Fartzilla (10. Juli 2012)

Ich komme auch nicht..schone mich noch bis zum we.
@Antilles wo ist den in müllem was?


----------



## Herr_Flo (10. Juli 2012)

pass in Mülheim auf! Alle aktivitäten nähe der Grillhütten werden vom Förster ohne Ausnahme zur Anzeige gebracht!


----------



## Monche (10. Juli 2012)

So wie die wolken aussehen und die Wettervorhersage hab ich keine Lust zu Biken. Mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## Herr_Flo (10. Juli 2012)

ok dan werd ich falls es trocken ist in den SW aufbrechen!


----------



## Fartzilla (10. Juli 2012)

Hier regnets wie aus Eimern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (10. Juli 2012)

flo und ich werden ne kurze SW Runde drehen. 18 30 lauchbach.


----------



## FluffyTheWolf (10. Juli 2012)

Herr_Flo schrieb:


> pass in Mülheim auf! Alle aktivitäten nähe der Grillhütten werden vom Förster ohne Ausnahme zur Anzeige gebracht!



Gut zu wissen, danke für die Info! Gibts in Mülheim-Kärlich überhaupt ein paar gute Strecken?


----------



## T!ll (10. Juli 2012)

*Donnerstag 18Uhr*

Treffen an der Laubach, danach die Stadtwaldrunde.

Endziel: Biergarten


----------



## DerWahnsinn (11. Juli 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> *Donnerstag 18Uhr*
> 
> Treffen an der Laubach, danach die Stadtwaldrunde.
> 
> Endziel: Biergarten



HIER ! Für "Dirty-Till" sogar bei Regen/Gewitter/Hagel/Sturm und wenn es ganz dicke kommt auch bei Hitze ... bääh

also bis dann


----------



## Monche (11. Juli 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> *Donnerstag 18Uhr*
> 
> Treffen an der Laubach, danach die Stadtwaldrunde.
> 
> Endziel: Biergarten



Bin dabei!!!


----------



## Board-Raider (11. Juli 2012)

Dito


----------



## T!ll (13. Juli 2012)

Fühle mich so: 






Gut war's, danke euch


----------



## Weltraumaffe (14. Juli 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Fühle mich so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Bild Till!!! 
Zeichnest du die Bilder selber??


----------



## T!ll (14. Juli 2012)

so viel Freizeit hab ich nun auch wieder nicht  (ragefac.es)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo, eine Frage an die Ortskundigen: Überlege von Bonn nach Koblenz den Rheinsteig zu fahren; wer kann Tips und Ratschläge geben? Gerne auch per PN ... ;-) Grüße Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (17. Juli 2012)

Ich will morgen fahren!!!! Morgen hört der Kram von oben endlich auf :-(

Wer ist um 18uhr an der Laubach (Parkplatz)?


----------



## Midas22 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich schau mal ob ich es schaffe


----------



## Fartzilla (17. Juli 2012)

Muss morgen bis halb 7 arbeiten


----------



## Mountainjo (17. Juli 2012)

Stromberg

Hi Rider,

ich fahre morgen Vormittag nach Stomberg zum Freireiten, kommt noch einer mit? Ich könnte noch einen/eine transporttechnisch mitnehmen.

Ich hoffe, dass Wetter wird wie zur Zeit angekündigt besser. 

Jo


----------



## Monche (18. Juli 2012)

Kommt schon.. Lasst mich nicht hängen. Hab mein bike im kofferraum ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (18. Juli 2012)

Wie schauts bei dir Freitag aus..hab dann schon Urlaub


----------



## Monche (18. Juli 2012)

Kann ich dir noch nicht sagen. Evtl sieht's gut aus ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (18. Juli 2012)

Das freut..bin nämlich ab Sonntag eine Woche fort


----------



## Monche (18. Juli 2012)

Muss ich wirklich alleine los? :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (18. Juli 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Muss ich wirklich alleine los? :-(



mhhhh ....


----------



## Monche (18. Juli 2012)

Auf geht's!!!!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (18. Juli 2012)

Bin um 18Hundert mim Judas am Secret Meeting Point (a.K.a. L the the aubach)


----------



## Monche (18. Juli 2012)

ja latscho!!!!


----------



## Fartzilla (18. Juli 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Bin um 18Hundert mim Judas am Secret Meeting Point (a.K.a. L the the aubach)



Secret Meeting Point xD...bin jetzt erst heim gekommen und das bei dem Wetter


----------



## julius09 (19. Juli 2012)

@derWahnsinn: guck doch das nächste mal nicht so mürrisch gegen Rennradfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (19. Juli 2012)

julius09 schrieb:


> @derWahnsinn: guck doch das nächste mal nicht so mürrisch gegen Rennradfahrer



Hab auf dem Fischer, Buchent. und J.trail keinen gesehen ... 
Außerdem ist das nicht "mürrisch" sondern unverständniss


----------



## Weltraumaffe (19. Juli 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Hab auf dem Fischer, Buchent. und J.trail keinen gesehen ...
> Außerdem ist das nicht "mürrisch" *sondern unverständniss*


----------



## julius09 (20. Juli 2012)

Och leichte Schotterwege gehen damit auch  aber dein unverständlicher Blick war auch eher damit beschäftigt deinen Esel beraufzutreten


----------



## DerWahnsinn (20. Juli 2012)

Wie siehts denn heute gegen 16:00 Uhr aus, jemand *Lust UND Zeit* ? ?


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Juli 2012)

Bin gerade erst wiedergekommen..wie schauts mit morgen aus wenn das Wetter gut ist?


----------



## hesinde2006 (20. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

nach einem Sturz muss die Leitung meiner neuen XT ersetzt werden. 
Würde sich jemand bereiterklären dies für mich mit mir zu tun ?
Die Reparatur im Geschäft soll 30 Euro ohne Material kosten.


----------



## Herr_Flo (20. Juli 2012)

Also ich würd morgen vormittag auf eine Runde in den SW starten... Jemand lust?


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Juli 2012)

Um wieviel Uhr denn?


----------



## Herr_Flo (21. Juli 2012)

hehe ich habs noch nicht auf die beine geschaft! Hab heute den ganzen Tag zeit...
Wann würde es dir passen?


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Juli 2012)

Da es jetzt noch regnet wurde ich so 14:30 sagen..dann kann ich vorher noch daheim.Mittag essen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Flo (21. Juli 2012)

Jo hört sich gut an...


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Juli 2012)

Wenn das Wetter doch nochmal schlecht wird rufe ich dich an


----------



## Monche (22. Juli 2012)

Morgen 17.30 oder 18.00 Uhr Stadtwald? Uns erwartet traumhaftes Wetter ;-)


----------



## Monche (23. Juli 2012)

...hier ist auch nichts mehr los... :-(


----------



## Antilles (24. Juli 2012)

bin so gegen 1500 am hexenpfad einstieg (oben) wenn jemand mitwill!


----------



## Fartzilla (24. Juli 2012)

Behaltet das gute Wetter..wenn ich am Samstag Abend wieder komme will ich sonntags fahren


----------



## Monche (29. Juli 2012)

Aufstehn!!!!! Am Dienstag ab 18uhr. Entweder Stadtwald oder gerne auch schmittenhöhe von ehrenbreitstein aus.


----------



## Fartzilla (30. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei..hätte lust auf schmittenhöhe


----------



## Monche (30. Juli 2012)

tja.. da sind wir wohl wieder die einzigen die lust aufs biken haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (30. Juli 2012)

Dann fährt wieder nur die Elite xD


----------



## Monche (30. Juli 2012)

die anderen wurden bestimmt beim biken auf irgendwelchen illegalen trails erwischt und sind direkt eingesperrt worden...


----------



## Fartzilla (30. Juli 2012)

Gut möglich..vll kommt ein Arbeitskollege mit


----------



## Monche (30. Juli 2012)

Mein Kollege will morgen um 17.30uhr mit der Bahn ab Boppard hoch fahren. Da gibts wohl auch paar Schöne trails


----------



## Fartzilla (30. Juli 2012)

Kann sein war da noch nicht..bis wann musst du schaffen?


----------



## Monche (31. Juli 2012)

Bis 16.30... Schaffe es aber erst um 18uhr in Koblenz zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (31. Juli 2012)

Alles klar..was fahren wir??


----------



## Antilles (31. Juli 2012)

nicht eingesperrt^^ nur um andere zeiten unterwegs... habe abends immer training und tagsüber ferien


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Juli 2012)

Ich hab die Woche auch noch frei..kann auch tagsüber wenn du Lust hast


----------



## Antilles (31. Juli 2012)

klingt gut! morgen wollt ich auf jeden fall nochma los! muss allerdings noch meinen kumpel fragen um wieviel uhr er zeit hat!


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Juli 2012)

Schreib dann mal hier rein


----------



## Antilles (31. Juli 2012)

wir würden hier so gegen 11 losfahren
also so gegen halb 12/ viertel vor in der stadt/oberwerth, wo hin wann und wo?


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Juli 2012)

Denke das ich doch wohl erst Abends fahre..hab hier noch was zu tun..aber wenn ochs schaffe bin ich um 12 an der Laubach


----------



## Antilles (31. Juli 2012)

kk
wir sind dann um 12 da


----------



## Fartzilla (1. August 2012)

Ich auch..Rasenmähen kann ich auch ein ander mal


----------



## Antilles (1. August 2012)

war geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (1. August 2012)

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. August 2012)

geht freitag gegen 15:00 was?


----------



## bebo2403 (2. August 2012)

jo, ich könnte


----------



## SteFun76 (2. August 2012)

Bin auch am Start, wenn es keine uphill hetzerei gibt!!


----------



## benni260 (2. August 2012)

@Fartzilla: Da ich gerade sehe, dass ihr auch mit DH-Bikes unterwegs seid, würd mich gern die tage mal anschließen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand am Samstag abend oder Sonntag Zeit? Ich suche nämlich ein paar gleich gesinnte


----------



## DerWahnsinn (3. August 2012)

@rocky, bin dabei


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. August 2012)

geht 14:30 Uhr an der Laubach in Ordnung?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (3. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> geht 14:30 Uhr an der Laubach in Ordnung?



Treff mich noch mit der Holden, vor 15 Uhr klappt leider net.


----------



## bebo2403 (3. August 2012)

1430 schaffe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr.
bin um 15 an der laubach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (6. August 2012)

Morgen (Dienstag) 18:00 Uhr Laubach, SW - Runde !

Die drei Hoden sind auch dabei.


----------



## Monche (6. August 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Morgen (Dienstag) 18:00 Uhr Laubach, SW - Runde !
> 
> Die drei Hoden sind auch dabei.



Wer sind die drei holden?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (6. August 2012)

Kannst bei nem "Teebeutel" kennen lernen


----------



## Board-Raider (6. August 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Pectoralis (6. August 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Morgen (Dienstag) 18:00 Uhr Laubach, SW - Runde !
> 
> Die drei Hoden sind auch dabei.



...na da bin ich auch mal dabei!


----------



## Basica (6. August 2012)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Bin auch am Start, wenn es keine uphill hetzerei gibt!!



Mensch was ist los mit Dir, wirst Du weich? Jetzt fährst Du doch schon ein Plastikrad mit Unterhaltsstau ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (7. August 2012)

läuft morgen was?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (8. August 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> läuft morgen was?



Heute evtl ma wieder ne "lockere" Lahnrunde 18:00 Uhr !? 

Do. 18:00 Uhr Laubach --- SW Runde


----------



## Herr_Flo (8. August 2012)

Wenn heute Abend mit meiner neuen Bremse alles klar geht, würde ich mich morgen auch anschließen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2012)

jo, donnerstag ginge bei mir


----------



## Fartzilla (8. August 2012)

Donnerstag sollte bei mir auch gehen...wenn ich aber um.18 Uhr nicht da bin braucht ihr nicht zu warten


----------



## Herr_Flo (9. August 2012)

Ich muss leider passen... Zwar ne neue Bremse aber komme nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro raus! Viel Spaß!


----------



## Fartzilla (9. August 2012)

Komm am Samstag mit nach Stromberg


----------



## Herr_Flo (9. August 2012)

ne bin in Bonn! Sonnst wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Fartzilla (9. August 2012)

Schade..melde dich wenn du wieder hier bist


----------



## Board-Raider (9. August 2012)

david wann fahrt ihr?

btw. du solltest umziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (10. August 2012)

Wissen nicht nicht wann wir fahren..habe auch schon dran gedacht da hin zu ziehen vll miete ich mir ein wochenend Haus da oben


----------



## DerWahnsinn (10. August 2012)

Guten Morgen,

wann gehts denn los bzw. Wer ist denn bis jetzt alles dabei ? (Stromberg)

Gruß


----------



## Midas22 (10. August 2012)

Was ist mit heute 17h? SW oder Schmidtenhöhe wäre mir wurscht


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2012)

bin leider raus....


----------



## schaengel89 (10. August 2012)

Midas ich fahr mit


----------



## Fartzilla (10. August 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wann gehts denn los bzw. Wer ist denn bis jetzt alles dabei ? (Stromberg)
> 
> Gruß



Timon und ich starten morgen um halb 9 am Remstecken.

@Midas bin erst um 5 daheim gewesen wäre gerne mitgefahren


----------



## Midas22 (11. August 2012)

@ Fartzilla: Ich bin untröstlich!


----------



## Fartzilla (11. August 2012)

...wie fandet ihr den No Jokes..und was steht morgen an?


----------



## nightmonkey (12. August 2012)

Guten Morgen Koblenzer Biker,

will zufälligerweise jemand von euch ne Avid Code oder vergleichbares fürs Hinterrad loswerden? Ich hätte Bedarf 

Grüße

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (12. August 2012)

Ich glaub ich sprech da für den Weltraumaffen mit wenn ich sag es war einfach geil!!!

http://www.leokast.de/videos/flowtrail-stromberg/

Also die Strecke lohnt sich auf jeden fall mal


----------



## Fartzilla (12. August 2012)

Sehr geiles Video..ich war mit Monche auf dem North Shore wenn man nach dem Roadgap rechts fährt..hab den auch mal gefilmt habe aber den Cornerdrop ausgelassen


----------



## Herr_Flo (13. August 2012)

Heute jemand so ab 18uhr lust und laune?


----------



## Antilles (13. August 2012)

ich fahre gleich in den stadtwald! so in 60-70 minuten sollte ich auf der karthause sein!


----------



## Board-Raider (13. August 2012)

Morgen Stadtwaldrunde

18 Uhr: Laubach


----------



## Fartzilla (13. August 2012)

Wenn ich mein Rad morgen abholen kann bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2012)

warum immer dienstags wenn ich nicht kann....?

Mi oder Do noch wer am Start?


----------



## Antilles (13. August 2012)

ich bin jetzt mal minumal ne woche nicht dabei:-( weisheitszähne...


----------



## Board-Raider (13. August 2012)

Am donnerstag wäre ich auch am start. Die runde für morgen steht aber


----------



## Monche (13. August 2012)

Morgen fahren wir mit dem Autos nach boppard und dann mit der bimmelbahn hoch. 
Start 14.45Uhr laubach


----------



## Fartzilla (14. August 2012)

Dienstags kann ich nicht mehr biken..hab lange Schule


----------



## bebo2403 (15. August 2012)

*Donnerstag 18Uhr Treffpunkt Bendorf Sayn*: 
zu einer Runde durchs Brexbachtal

Irgendwo am Parkplatz Kletterwald Bendorf Sayn, bzw. am Kloster, bei der Feuerwehr starten wir dann.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2012)

fahrt ihr mit dem auto bis bendorf?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (15. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> fahrt ihr mit dem auto bis bendorf?



edit:
Yo bin dabei


----------



## Fartzilla (15. August 2012)

Betet das ich mein Rad wiederbekomme dann fahre ich mit


----------



## Herr_Flo (16. August 2012)

Schade werde es wohl nicht rechtzeitig nach Sayn schaffen! 
Fährt heute wer im SW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2012)

Ist am Donnerstag ggen 16:30Uhr bei einer Stadtwaldrunde dabei?

Start Laubach.

Anschließend Bier..................


----------



## Mountainjo (20. August 2012)

Nabend,

shit, Donnerstag hab ich "Krankengym.". Bei mir gehts evtl. morgen oder Mittwoch Abend...

Grüße von der Fanes


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2012)

schwangerschaftsgymnastik?

Di & Mi bin ich schon verplant.....


----------



## bebo2403 (20. August 2012)

morgen (dienstag) um 18 uhr an der laubach.
1630 am donnerstag wird schwer bis unmöglich. bist du jetzt beamter oder warum so früh?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. August 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> morgen (dienstag) um 18 uhr an der laubach.
> 1630 am donnerstag wird schwer bis unmöglich.



YO !




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist am Donnerstag ggen 16:30Uhr bei einer Stadtwaldrunde dabei?
> 
> Start Laubach.
> 
> Anschließend Bier..................



Hast du jetzt immer so früh Vorlesung aus ? Immer diese scheiß Studenten/Dr./Prof.


----------



## Mountainjo (21. August 2012)

mmmhh...macht schön geschmeidig zu riden.


----------



## Monche (21. August 2012)

Morgen 18 Uhr laubach


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2012)

morgen 18uhr ist gut


----------



## Monche (22. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> morgen 18uhr ist gut



Heute ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2012)

schiss


----------



## Fartzilla (22. August 2012)

Bei mir wirds wohl nix


----------



## bebo2403 (22. August 2012)

morgen (donnerstag) 18 uhr kirche affendorf.
a2, b1, m.berg, bärenf0etzchen


----------



## DerWahnsinn (23. August 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> morgen (donnerstag) 18 uhr kirche affendorf.
> a2, b1, m.berg, bärenf0etzchen



18:00 Uhr A2 B1 Bärenmuschi ( der "Sportlehrer" ist auch dabei  = Kette rechts)


----------



## Board-Raider (23. August 2012)

Dito


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2012)

da simma dabei......, muschi moschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (23. August 2012)

Zieht euch das rein.. der Trail wird der wahnsinn 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=595684


----------



## DerWahnsinn (23. August 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Zieht euch das rein.. der Trail wird der wahnsinn
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=595684



"Kein Do or Die"  D = lachen/Spaß)


----------



## Monche (23. August 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> "Kein Do or Die"



ich verstehe..... ist nix für dich


----------



## Fartzilla (23. August 2012)

Glaubt dem Timon ruhig..wird super geil da


----------



## kai1978 (24. August 2012)

hier treibt ihr euch alle rum....


----------



## DerWahnsinn (24. August 2012)

kai1978 schrieb:


> hier treibt ihr euch alle rum....



 der Weizen-heitzer  Moje Jung !


----------



## kai1978 (24. August 2012)

Morje,

jau...die Heimfahrt war wieder spannend )))
Später kleine *Entspannungsrunde* durch den Stadtwald? Rotwild wäre auch dabei....!?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (24. August 2012)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Morje,
> 
> jau...die Heimfahrt war wieder spannend )))
> Später kleine *Entspannungsrunde* durch den Stadtwald? Rotwild wäre auch dabei....!?



Hätte bock, aber ne ruhige kleine wenn es moje zum Ballern geht !


----------



## Fartzilla (24. August 2012)

Wann wollt ihr denn starten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2012)

gegen 17Uhr Laubach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (24. August 2012)

ahhhh...ist mir tooooo late...muss noch nach darmstadt


----------



## Monche (24. August 2012)

Mich'se auch zu spät sein 17uhr. Leider :-(


----------



## Fartzilla (24. August 2012)

Ist mir auch zu spät..dann halt ein anderes Mal


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. August 2012)

Heute Abend einer dabei  ? War gestern faul und das Gewissen kloppt an.
Von mir aus auch nur auf der Rheinseite (die Sonne verdrück sich ja immer schneller)


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2012)

17:30 Laubach


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 17:30 Laubach



Mussch gugge ob ich pack dat


----------



## Fartzilla (27. August 2012)

Kommt lieber nach Ems helfen


----------



## kai1978 (27. August 2012)

bin dabei....aber kein schlachtfest bitte ))


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2012)

küss mich, bin ein verwunschener Metzger.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (27. August 2012)

ha....habe ein epo-wochenende hinter mir....

@RockyRider: hier....lernste den auch mal kennen....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4ffzhNOh1s"]Voll Assi Toni - Die Wahrheit (Das Original)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## StereoIntegrate (27. August 2012)

Morgen (Di) Laubach vllt auch schon so halb 6 wg Licht?!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (28. August 2012)

StereoIntegrate schrieb:


> Morgen (Di) Laubach vllt auch schon so halb 6 wg Licht?!



Guten Morgen zusammen, 17:30 (heute) Laubach wollte ich auch gerade schon vorschlagen ! Also nicht zu spät kommen und gut futtern vorher, damit es mal bissel was flotten in den Biergarten geht


----------



## Board-Raider (28. August 2012)

mein bike ist noch beim Regenhardt und das bekomme ich leider erst morgen wieder 

bin für die Woche raus. Am freitag gehts ins Ötztal *freu*


----------



## kai1978 (28. August 2012)

Wir könnten auch mal eine Palette 5.0 kaufen und uns in die Rheinanlagen legen...?!
Da gibt es wenigstens....


----------



## SteFun76 (28. August 2012)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch mal eine Palette 5.0 kaufen und uns in die Rheinanlagen legen...?!
> Da gibt es wenigstens....



Gute Idee...
cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (28. August 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/3T6-3800-Lum...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231a919473

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrradlampe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item20c685ad89

für alle Nachtschwärmer....die für 37 habe ich...der absolute Hammer!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (29. August 2012)

kai1978 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrradlampe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item20c685ad89
> 
> für alle Nachtschwärmer....die für 37 habe ich...der absolute Hammer!



 Für das Geld kannste echt nix sagen ! Sieht baugleich wie mein "chinaböller" aus bzw. das Teil vom BMO für ein Huni ().

Nur dran denken die Dinger jetzt zu Ordern damit sie im Herbst/Winter da sind 

und dann schöööön unter der Woche im Dunklen bei +3 °C und nieselwetter


----------



## kai1978 (29. August 2012)

Lieferzeit ca. 2 Wochen...kann nur sein das die Mehrwertsteuer mit dabei kommt und das Ding vom Zoll geholt werden muss!Ist aber kein Problem....

ach ja...hatte einen Traum...2 Berge und dazwischen nichts als Leere....)))))


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. August 2012)

das dazwischen ist dein Kopp?


----------



## kai1978 (29. August 2012)

lach...genau...völlige leere


----------



## Antilles (29. August 2012)

phäääd! diese 3 fach lampe hab ich mir doch gleich mal bestellt!


----------



## kai1978 (29. August 2012)

dann fährst du vorne weg...


----------



## Antilles (29. August 2012)

mh dafür bin ich doch etwas zu langsam^^
ich bin der besenwagen:-D


----------



## kai1978 (29. August 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16140

kann die was?


----------



## Monche (29. August 2012)

kai1978 schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16140
> 
> kann die was?



Hab ich.. Ich schwarz/clear.... Ich bin zufrieden. War nur etwas eng an der Nase, deswegen hab ich den schaumstoff etwas abgeschnitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. August 2012)

ist der ganz normale preis.
Habe ich mir bei HiBike die Tage bestellt.


----------



## StereoIntegrate (29. August 2012)

dann bin ich mal auf dein review gespannt!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (30. August 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16131

das hier ist die etwas größere, mit außen liegender befestigung, je nach Helm passt die O-Frame leider nicht. Kannst die ja mal an probieren !


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2012)

was geht heute abend???


----------



## kai1978 (30. August 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16131
> 
> das hier ist die etwas größere, mit außen liegender befestigung, je nach Helm passt die O-Frame leider nicht. Kannst die ja mal an probieren !


 

oh...gestern noch die "o frame mx"bestellt...falls die nicht passt geht die wieder retour..trotzdem danke!
wann wollt ihr heute abend los?fahre schon um 16:30...irgendwo treffen?


----------



## kai1978 (30. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> was geht heute abend???


 
wollte gegen 16:30 an unserem haupthaus in der stadt sein....klappt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2012)

haupthaus?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (30. August 2012)

Könnte auch schon was früher aber 16:30 Uhr schaffe ich auf keinen fall ! Wär 17:00 Uhr auch noch OK ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2012)

17:00 Uhr Laubach passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (30. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 17:00 Uhr Laubach passt.



Subba, bin da 

EDIT:

Bin raus, für die nächsten Tage. Meld mich !


----------



## kai1978 (30. August 2012)

Nachtrag für Nachtschwärmer:

DerWahnsinn:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SSC-P7-1200L...42?pt=Stirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item4840edf3a6


----------



## Monche (30. August 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Subba, bin da
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Bin raus, für die nächsten Tage. Meld mich !




Was ist passiert? 


Jemand Bock auf stromberg am Sonntag?


----------



## Antilles (30. August 2012)

Öhm da fand cih die oben besser:
http://www.youtube.com/embed/S6d-Cd__tn4
die xml-t6 scheint mir wesendlich mehr zu können! jetzt weiss ich nur nicht was ich mit 3 davon anfangen soll:-D

und effizient soll sie auch sein:
http://forum.odoo.tv/topic/3433-die-top-10-leds/


----------



## kai1978 (31. August 2012)

Wochenendplanung?!


----------



## Pectoralis (31. August 2012)

...morgen Nachmittag Boppard. Liftline!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (31. August 2012)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Wochenendplanung?!



Sonntag Stromberg


----------



## kai1978 (1. September 2012)

wer ist noch dabei?!


----------



## kai1978 (1. September 2012)

kai1978 schrieb:


> wer ist noch dabei?!




wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## bebo2403 (1. September 2012)

morgen kann ich nicht.
was ist denn heute mittag/nachmittag?
ich will fahren!


----------



## kai1978 (1. September 2012)

was wäre denn mal mit westerwald...kenne geile pädchen um betzdorf...hat jemand lust?!


----------



## Herr_Flo (2. September 2012)

Mrgen jemand Lust??


----------



## kai1978 (5. September 2012)

Fahre heute 16:00 zwecks Pädchentour nach Betzdorf/WW...Falls jemand Lust hat?!?!


----------



## Antilles (5. September 2012)

na toll meine tolle neue fahrradlampe aus china hängt natürlich beim zoll fest. jemand erfahrung mit dem spass, kost das was oder einfach wenn ich nächstes mal in koblenz bin vorbeifahren und n dummes gesicht und nen guten eindruck machen?


----------



## Board-Raider (5. September 2012)

morgen 17:30 Laubach


----------



## SteFun76 (5. September 2012)

Hahaha kenn ich :-(
Must noch MwSt und Zollgebühren nachzahlen .
Viel Spaß beim beobachten der motivierten Staatsdienern.
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (5. September 2012)

na super jetzt wo der staat nix mehr fÃ¼r mein studium ausgeben will will er lieber geld von mir... geh weg ey

so ich brauch nochmal eure hilfe:-D
ich brauch ne neue kette, hab bisher immer die hg-93 geholt, hab jetzt gesehen das auf meinem rad "nur" ne hg 53 drauf ist...
ich selbst wollt jetzt vllt mal was neues testen. gibt ja fÃ¼r ein paar euro aufpreis ne xtr cn-7701 oder eine Sram - PC 991 Powerchain 2008.
welche vorteile auÃer dem powerlock hat denn die sram kette?
Und hollowpin oder normal?!? sind nur 4â¬ unterschied...

mfg antilles


----------



## Mountainjo (8. September 2012)

Verspüre Lust morgen Strombergtrails zu rocken, wer noch? 
Oder Hometrails Ko?

Jo

Ok, Änderung der Freizeitgestaltung: habe mich mit Achim verabredet zu Hometrailsurfen im Gebiet Boppard, Buchholz, Fleckertshöhe etc.
Ab 10.26 Uhr geht der erste Zug von Bopparder BHF hoch Ri Buchholz etc. lets ride.


----------



## Antilles (12. September 2012)

so meine lampe ist da:-D kostet noch 11â¬ mehrwertsteuer, also alles keine groÃe sache. hell wie sau, bin leider zum lernen in bingen, nÃ¤chste woche kÃ¶nnen wir dann mal ne testfahrt machen


----------



## Monche (12. September 2012)

Was hast du für eine genommen? Ich wäre für ein Erfahrungsbericht nach der ersten Ausfahrt dankbar


----------



## Antilles (12. September 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/3T6-3800-Lum...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231a919473
erfahrungsbericht folgt sobald gemacht:-D


----------



## Board-Raider (12. September 2012)

Die fahre ich seit einem Jahr:

MJ 872
http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=8

Flutlich!


----------



## Pectoralis (12. September 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> Die fahre ich seit einem Jahr:
> 
> MJ 872
> http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=8
> ...



...dito. Weltklasse das Teil


----------



## Antilles (12. September 2012)

nur leider doppelt so teuer wie die chinesische:-( wieviel V hat der der Magiclight accu? auch 8,4V? dann kann ich mir hier in D nen 2. accu holen


----------



## Pectoralis (12. September 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> nur leider doppelt so teuer wie die chinesische:-( wieviel V hat der der Magiclight accu? auch 8,4V? dann kann ich mir hier in D nen 2. accu holen



ja 8.4 Volt. 

...und was den Preis angeht: Garantie, Umtausch und Support haben nun mal Ihren Preis. Wobei Preis/Leistung immernoch TOP ist. Import bekommt bei mir keinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (12. September 2012)

jo is klar. den kann ich mir nur zur zeit nicht leisten:-D


----------



## Pectoralis (12. September 2012)

passt


----------



## Weltraumaffe (13. September 2012)

edit


----------



## SteFun76 (13. September 2012)

Moin Leo,

hau mal lieber die neuesten News vom FlowTrail Bad Ems raus...
cheers
Stephan 
 CU in the Wood


----------



## Weltraumaffe (13. September 2012)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Moin Leo,
> 
> hau mal lieber die neuesten News vom FlowTrail Bad Ems raus...
> cheers
> ...



Hab mich voll verguckt, habe auf einen Beitrag von LifeIsGamble aus 2009 geantwortet, dachte der würde wieder biken .

Zur Strecke in Bad Ems; läuft...
Um sich selbst Infos einzuholen, wird über die offizielle Homepage, Facebook und MTB News Forum aktuelles gepost:
Wenn sich jemand an den Bauterminen beteiligen möchte, kann gerne seine Emailadresse durchgeben, wir besprechen per Email verteiler, wann und was gemacht wird.

http://www.emser-bikepark.de/Bauen.html

http://www.facebook.com/emser.bikepark

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9819593#post9819593


----------



## Monche (13. September 2012)

Der muss erst mal gebaut werden.... Wenn du ihn so schnell wie möglich fahren willst, musst du mithelfen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (15. September 2012)

was geht morgen? vllt bimmerbahn in boppard? fleckertshöhe usw?
werde nicht zu viel bergauf schaffen da ich heut abend nen wettkampf hab, würde aber trotzdem gerne morgen mittag bissl radlen


----------



## Mountainjo (15. September 2012)

Moin moin,

treffen uns morgen früh 10Uhr in der Laubach mit ein paar alten Herren,
die gerne bergab unterwegs sind ;-), gefahren werden die Päddchen SW-Ko und PF.

JO


----------



## dontheogl (15. September 2012)

Schwarzes Canyon Tourque Komplettbike ohne Hinterrad in Koblenz Wallersheim - Langenauer Straße aus der aufgebrochenen Garage gestohlen!

Besondere Merkmale:
Weißer Sattel/Griffe 
Weiße Truvativ Kurbeln
Weiße 160mm Domain Federgabel
Fox Dämpfer
XT Schaltung
Magura Louise Schwarz/Grau mit Storm Bremsscheiben
Schwalbe Muddy Mary auf dem Vorderrad 
Canfield Brothers Crampon Flat Pedale
www.ride-downhill.de Kettenstrebenschutz /Canyon Sattelstrebenschutz

Haltet Bitte die Augen offen. Wenn Ihr es mal seht oder Teile davon im Koblenzer Raum in nächster Zeit angeboten bekommt bitte bei mir melden.

Wenn es an euch vorbei radelt, erst draufhauen, dann fragen stellen.
Anschließend uns Bescheid geben und wir erledigen den Rest!


----------



## T!ll (17. September 2012)

Melde mich zurück im Flachland. Heute Abend kurze Runde biken?


----------



## SteFun76 (17. September 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Melde mich zurück im Flachland. Heute Abend kurze Runde biken?



Dirty Till is back in town...


----------



## T!ll (17. September 2012)

oh yeees


----------



## StereoIntegrate (18. September 2012)

heute laubach? 16:30 oder 17:00??


----------



## Basica (19. September 2012)

Dirty Till alias "loosen screw hell driver"


----------



## Midas22 (19. September 2012)

Wie sieht es mit heute aus? Ab 17h hätte ich Zeit


----------



## T!ll (20. September 2012)

Fahre morgen gegen 15 Uhr in Richtung Winningen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (23. September 2012)

Ist heute noch jemand für ne stadtwald runde zu begeistern?


----------



## Pectoralis (23. September 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Ist heute noch jemand für ne stadtwald runde zu begeistern?



Ich starte um 1630. Laubach!


----------



## Monche (23. September 2012)

Sehr gut... Ich bin dabei!


----------



## StereoIntegrate (25. September 2012)

heute schlammschlacht???16:00??


----------



## Antilles (25. September 2012)

ah habs verpasst! bin dabei, schaffe aber erst 1700 am hbf/laubach, geht das auch? kann dann ja mal die neue lampe testen:-D


----------



## StereoIntegrate (25. September 2012)

jo starte um 17 uhr mit dem wahnsinn richtung laubach! biis später dann!


----------



## Antilles (25. September 2012)

so ich mach mich gleich aufn weg!


----------



## Antilles (28. September 2012)

morgen ne runde boppard trails? oder andere vorschläge? so gegen 10?


----------



## Herr_Flo (28. September 2012)

Boppard ist glaub ich morgen wegen der Amirsession nicht so gut.... aber für ne Runde im Sw oder was anderes wäre ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. September 2012)

Stdwld ab Mittag klappt bei mir.


----------



## bebo2403 (28. September 2012)

Spr, ch wr ch b nr Stdtwldrnd db.
Wnn sll s lsghn?
12 hr Lbch!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. September 2012)

strte 12 lstein.
bin etwa 13 laubach


----------



## bebo2403 (28. September 2012)

fährst du vorher noch irgendwas an der lahn oder bist du so langsam geworden, dass du eine stunde bis an die laubach brauchst?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. September 2012)

beides.
kannst ja auch gegen 12 bei mir sein, dann kannst du es ja miterleben....


----------



## bebo2403 (28. September 2012)

ok, ich versuche um 12 bei dir im beet zu stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (28. September 2012)

Sonntag nach Boppard? Wetter soll super werden.
Morgen noch jemand in Bad Ems?


----------



## Antilles (29. September 2012)

stimmt da war ja was:-D
uff 13 uhr, muss um 1600 wieder daheim sein, das wird wohl zeitlich extrem eng^^
mal sehen ob ichs schaffe oder ob ich morgens so ne runde drehe


----------



## Herr_Flo (29. September 2012)

Morgens wäre ich dabei! 10uhr laubach?


----------



## Basica (29. September 2012)

Leider kann ich euch heute nicht begleiten, hätte ich ja gerne gemacht. Fahre aber mit meinen Neffen Amor in der Wutz anschauen.



bebo2403 schrieb:


> ok, ich versuche um 12 bei dir im beet zu stehen


----------



## T!ll (29. September 2012)

morgen große Stadtwaldrunde - Abfahrt um 10.30 auf der Karthause


----------



## Monche (1. Oktober 2012)

Hat schon jemand was für den Mittwoch geplant?


----------



## Pectoralis (3. Oktober 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand was für den Mittwoch geplant?



...zwar etwas kurzfristig...11.15 Uhr Laubach


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Oktober 2012)

ich erst nachmittag


----------



## T!ll (4. Oktober 2012)

gegen 16 Uhr jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Single-Trail (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (6. Oktober 2012)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Hallo



unfassbar! du lebst noch !!


----------



## kai1978 (6. Oktober 2012)

wollte Morgen spät Nachmittag ne Runde drehen ....jemand Lust?

greetze


----------



## Mountainjo (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wir fahren morgen ab ca. 9:30 Uhr nach Stromberg....


----------



## kai1978 (6. Oktober 2012)

wollte Morgen spät Nachmittag ne Runde drehen ....jemand Lust?

greetze


----------



## Single-Trail (6. Oktober 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> unfassbar! du lebst noch !!



Ja, und Radfahren kann ich auch noch! Habs Mittwoch und heute mal probiert 
Ich versuch mal dran zu bleiben, auch wenn das Semester wieder losgeht. 
Jedenfalls freut es mich zu lesen, dass die "alten Hasen" noch aktiv sind! 
Wäre schön wenn es in den nächsten Wochen wieder häufiger klappt.    

Beste Grüße!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (8. Oktober 2012)

Morgen 18:00 Uhr inkl Chinaböller, Treffpunkt LB


----------



## Monche (8. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist die Zeit gekommen dass ich auch sowas brauche... Welche billige könnt ihr mir empfehlen für an den Helm?


----------



## Antilles (8. Oktober 2012)

ich fahr hier die: http://www.ebay.de/itm/3T6-3800-Lum...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231a919473 bin sau zufrieden
für auf den helm würde aber ein spot reichen, hier hat man ja den spot in der mitte und links und rechts dann flächenausleuchtung


----------



## Monche (8. Oktober 2012)

Antilles schrieb:


> ich fahr hier die: http://www.ebay.de/itm/3T6-3800-Lum...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231a919473 bin sau zufrieden
> für auf den helm würde aber ein spot reichen, hier hat man ja den spot in der mitte und links und rechts dann flächenausleuchtung



Die sieht mir etwas schwer aus für auf den Helm... Ich denke nur ne Lampe auf dem Helm reicht doch auch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (8. Oktober 2012)

ja da hast du aber den chinesischen händler, der hat auch ganz normale lampen


----------



## DerWahnsinn (9. Oktober 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Zeit gekommen dass ich auch sowas brauche... Welche billige könnt ihr mir empfehlen für an den Helm?



Habe eine abzugeben, wenn Judas22 Sie nicht haben will kannste Sie dir ja ma anguggen.

Wer ist denn jetzt heute dabei ? Fred bestimmt und wa sist mit dem Rest Ü30 quasi ?!?! (Ü36 aber psst)


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ü46 kommt ggf. mit seinem Rollator dazu....


----------



## Pectoralis (9. Oktober 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Habe eine abzugeben, wenn Judas22 Sie nicht haben will kannste Sie dir ja ma anguggen.
> 
> Wer ist denn jetzt heute dabei ? Fred bestimmt und wa sist mit dem Rest Ü30 quasi ?!?! (Ü36 aber psst)




aua! wenn ihr keine mörderrunde dreht, komm ich auch. weil mit ü30 is mann ja nicht mehr so fittt


----------



## Midas22 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2012)

werde wohl schon etwas früher losziehen......, so geegn 1700


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midas22 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch um 17 Uhr dabei. Hab noch keine Lampe  Bis gleich in der LB


----------



## schaengel89 (11. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR6WLsB_5PE"]Freeride Downhill Strecke fÃ¼r MÃ¼lheim-KÃ¤rlich - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## DerWahnsinn (11. Oktober 2012)

schaengel89 schrieb:


> Freeride Downhill Strecke fÃ¼r MÃ¼lheim-KÃ¤rlich - YouTube



 ich geh hier kaputt


----------



## Monche (11. Oktober 2012)

Kennt jemand ne Strecke in nauort? Hab da was bei Facebook gelesen.. Aber noch nix von gehört


----------



## SteFun76 (11. Oktober 2012)

schaengel89 schrieb:


> Freeride Downhill Strecke fÃ¼r MÃ¼lheim-KÃ¤rlich - YouTube



 *Speechless....*


----------



## Pectoralis (11. Oktober 2012)

schaengel89 schrieb:


> Freeride Downhill Strecke fÃ¼r MÃ¼lheim-KÃ¤rlich - YouTube




also ich finde unseren dialekt echt geil... sauber


----------



## T!ll (11. Oktober 2012)

schaengel89 schrieb:


> Freeride Downhill Strecke fÃ¼r MÃ¼lheim-KÃ¤rlich - YouTube



herrlich


----------



## Monche (11. Oktober 2012)

schaengel89 schrieb:


> Freeride Downhill Strecke fÃ¼r MÃ¼lheim-KÃ¤rlich - YouTube



Hahahahaha..... Herrlich....


----------



## el martn (11. Oktober 2012)

schaengel89 schrieb:


> Freeride Downhill Strecke fÃ¼r MÃ¼lheim-KÃ¤rlich - YouTube


You make my day!


----------



## Basica (12. Oktober 2012)

schaengel89 schrieb:


> Freeride Downhill Strecke fÃ¼r MÃ¼lheim-KÃ¤rlich - YouTube



Ich will auch so ein Video machen Krisengebiet Königsbacher ;-)
Wenn Sich die Möglichkeit ergibt mit den Kumpels aus Mülheim in einen Bikeeinsatz zu fahren sagt mir bitte Bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (12. Oktober 2012)

*Morgen um 9:30 Treffpunkt Laubach*.
Über den Stadtwald mit dem Bike nach Boppard und da noch ein bisschen Bimmelbahn fahren ist der Plan.


----------



## Pectoralis (13. Oktober 2012)

morgen abend nightride_ so ab 1830?

_


----------



## DerWahnsinn (16. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es klappt wollte ich heute mit dem "Oberstudienrat" und Dr.Frd gegen Nachmittag / Abend mal zum Turm. Bei Interesse einfach melden oder im Wald warten


----------



## Fartzilla (17. Oktober 2012)

Hat morgen Vll jemand frei und bock auf ne Stadtwaldrunde gegen 12 Uhr?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2012)

ich werde so gegen 16:15Uhr an der Laubach sein und meinen Chinaböller ausführen.
Sonst noch wer da, der mit mir in den dunklen Wald gehen möchte??????


----------



## T!ll (18. Oktober 2012)

Hat schon jemand Pläne für Sonntag?


----------



## Monche (18. Oktober 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Pläne für Sonntag?



Lust in boppard Bimmelbahn zu fahren?


----------



## T!ll (19. Oktober 2012)

Oh ja, schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde bis 1 mitkommen..wann wollt ihr denn starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (19. Oktober 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Ich würde bis 1 mitkommen..wann wollt ihr denn starten



Schmier Wurst.... Mal den horst fragen.... Am besten nicht so früh...


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Oktober 2012)

Früh ist gut weil ich nicht lange kann..würde auch direkt mit dem Auto kommen


----------



## StereoIntegrate (23. Oktober 2012)

heute 16oo LB?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (23. Oktober 2012)

StereoIntegrate schrieb:


> heute 16oo LB?


----------



## StereoIntegrate (23. Oktober 2012)

MAUL und mach feierabend!!Will mit dir ausfahren


----------



## StereoIntegrate (23. Oktober 2012)

naja gerne auch später heute mit lampe dann halt!! auf auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (24. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]

Kein weiteren Fragen...


----------



## Midas22 (25. Oktober 2012)

Till und ich starten um 16:15 bei den Ziegen / Forsthaus Kühkopf


----------



## kai1978 (31. Oktober 2012)

Bin wegen körperlicher Behinderung ein paar Taga außer gefecht....

Welche Plattformpedalen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?!

Greetze


----------



## vogste (31. Oktober 2012)

Hey Kai,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen bei Radsport Regenhardt im Markenbildchenweg ein paar sehr gute und kostengünstige Plattformpedalen gekauft. Ich bin selber etwas schwerer und
auch Bernd Regenhardt ist nicht wirklich ein Leichtgewicht und 
der fährt die auch. 
Die heißen wohl CST oder CHC 070 oder so ähnlich und sind schwarz. 
Ansonsten frage einfach Herrn Regenhardt nach den Plattform-Pedalen
die er auch fährt. 
Die Pedalen waren auch nicht so sehr teuer.
Also ich bin äußersts zufrieden.

Ich hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## DerWahnsinn (31. Oktober 2012)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Bin wegen körperlicher Behinderung ein paar Taga außer gefecht....
> 
> Welche Plattformpedalen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?!
> 
> Greetze



Hallo Kai,

DMR "Vault" - Ganz Großes Kino


----------



## Monche (31. Oktober 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> DMR "Vault" - Ganz Großes Kino



Da hat jemand draus gelernt :thumbup:


----------



## tillykoi (1. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin vor zwei Wochen noch Kobelnz gezogen und habe leider noch keinen blassen Schimmer, wo man hier biken kann. bzw. wo & wann man sich hier trifft.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar tolle Strecken zeigt und ich die Gegend besser kennenlerne 

Ich fahre auch gerne nachts ;-) 

Besten Dank & liebe Grüße 

Till


----------



## T!ll (2. November 2012)

Morgen früh jemand unterwegs? Werde um 9 starten um gegen 12 wieder zurück zu sein.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (2. November 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Morgen früh jemand unterwegs? Werde um 9 starten um gegen 12 wieder zurück zu sein.



Huhu Dirty,

wenns nicht pisst hätte ich lust 

Gruß


----------



## T!ll (2. November 2012)

ach, von mir aus auch etwas regen, dann wirds so richtig DIRTY  9 am Bahnhof und dann an die Lahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (7. November 2012)

Fährt hier überhaupt noch jemand?
Oder vielleicht fahrt ihr alle heimlich!?

Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen rechtzeitig zu Hause bin, um mich dann um 18:00 Uhr im Wald wiederzufinden und dort die große Erleuchtung zu erfahren.

Wer möchte an dieser Erfahrung teilhaben und will unsere Energieflüsse im Wald verschmelzen lassen? Auch eine Gruppenveranstaltung wäre schön. Hauptsache jeder ist bis zum Rand geladen und bringt entsprechenden Schutz mit. Wir wollen die Kurvenlinie des Vordermannes entlanggleiten und einen Rausch der Sinne erleben. Gemeinsam werden wir dann Höhepunkte erreichen und in die dunkelste Tiefe hervordringen.

In erregter Erwartung,
C.


----------



## Board-Raider (7. November 2012)

bin dabei!

morgen 18 uhr Laubach!?


----------



## bebo2403 (7. November 2012)

Yo,
und vergiss den hier nicht:


----------



## Monche (7. November 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Fährt hier überhaupt noch jemand?
> Oder vielleicht fahrt ihr alle heimlich!?
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen rechtzeitig zu Hause bin, um mich dann um 18:00 Uhr im Wald wiederzufinden und dort die große Erleuchtung zu erfahren.
> ...



Da bin ich sofort dabei... Aber ohne Licht? Ne, geht leider nicht.. 

Ich brauch was billiges gutes fürn Helm. Ich glaub ich hol mir mal so ein ebay teil. 

Was haltet ihr hier von? 
item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=121001009903#ht_2936wt_1165&clk_rvr_id=408031873325


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2012)

Hey Jungs,

wäre gerne dabei.
Der alte Mann hat es an der Hüfte und muss mal aussetzten.

Zitat: "Gemeinsam werden wir dann Höhepunkte erreichen und in die dunkelste Tiefe hervordringen."
-> dafür komme ich aber dann zu Fuß vorbei!


----------



## T!ll (8. November 2012)

Kann an eurer spirituellen Zeremonie leider nicht teilhaben, schade.

Timon die Lampe ist super, hab ich auch.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (8. November 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Fährt hier überhaupt noch jemand?
> Oder vielleicht fahrt ihr alle heimlich!?
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen rechtzeitig zu Hause bin, um mich dann um 18:00 Uhr im Wald wiederzufinden und dort die große Erleuchtung zu erfahren.
> ...



Da muss mal wieder jemand "Abgemolken" werden, glaube ich


----------



## Fartzilla (8. November 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Fährt hier überhaupt noch jemand?
> Oder vielleicht fahrt ihr alle heimlich!?
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen rechtzeitig zu Hause bin, um mich dann um 18:00 Uhr im Wald wiederzufinden und dort die große Erleuchtung zu erfahren.
> ...


Ich glaube wir haben einen neuen deutschen Weltklassepoeten


----------



## bebo2403 (8. November 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Da muss mal wieder jemand "Abgemolken" werden, glaube ich



Ich weiss wirklich nicht, was du mit "Abgemolken" meinst. Ich jedenfalls habe nur das Biken mit Lampe im Sinn. Wenn du etwas anderes daraus liest, dann mache dir mal Gedanken über deine kranke Phantasie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (8. November 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> kranke Phantasie.



Ich glaube das DEINE Phantasie mit dir durchgegangen ist, EKELHAFT sag ich nur dazu 

Abgemolken =

A = Auf den Berg hinauf
B = Bergabfahrt in Aussicht
G = Geländefahren im gegensatz zu
E = eintönigem Straßenrollen.
M = Mit Freunden die
O = Oefentlichkeit verlassen um
L = Lenkbewegungen mit
K = Krassem Fahrspaß zu
E = Entfalte
N


----------



## Fartzilla (8. November 2012)

[/QUOTE]
Abgemolken =

A = Auf den Berg hinauf
B = Bergabfahrt in Aussicht
G = Geländefahren im gegensatz zu
E = eintönigem Straßenrollen.
M = Mit Freunden die
O = Oefentlichkeit verlassen um
L = Lenkbewegungen mit
K = Krassem Fahrspaß zu
E = Entfalte
N

[/QUOTE]


 sehr geil


----------



## bebo2403 (8. November 2012)

So, jetzt wieder zum eigentlichen Anliegen. Ich werde 1800Uhr nicht schaffen.


----------



## Board-Raider (8. November 2012)

Is um 18 Uhr jemand am Start. Noch später kann ich nicht starten wollte um 20 Uhr wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Pectoralis (12. November 2012)

Wie sieht es denn morgen gegen 1800 Uhr aus? Wollte ne Turmrunde drehen...


----------



## Board-Raider (12. November 2012)

bin am Start. Fred evt. auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (13. November 2012)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn morgen gegen 1800 Uhr aus? Wollte ne Turmrunde drehen...



Wenn ich früh genug von der Arbeit weg komme bin ich auch dabei


----------



## SteFun76 (13. November 2012)

Moinsen,

jemand Interesse an einer Sammelbestellung ??
Hab leider keinen eigenen Account. 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...m_medium=banner&utm_campaign=nukeproof_proton

Cheers


----------



## Board-Raider (13. November 2012)

sorry ich bin raus. Hab Ärger mit der Heizung die tut nicht wie sie soll!


----------



## Herr_Flo (16. November 2012)

morge njemand für ne runde zu begeistern??


----------



## T!ll (18. November 2012)

Wie siehts denn heute aus?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2012)

regnerisch


----------



## Weltraumaffe (18. November 2012)

Hey Jungs, wenn einer ne Singlecrown Gabel 160-180mm über hat, bitte melden. 
Will nen Freerider für meine Freundin aufbauen.

Gruß Leo


----------



## Fartzilla (18. November 2012)

Ich hab eine


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Ich hab eine



..und die ist tip-top in Schuss!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2012)

Dienstag 18:00 Uhr Funselfahrt.
Treffpunkt Laubach.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (20. November 2012)

Habe heute noch ein mal Wohnungsbesichtigung. Wenn der schei.. endlich rum ist könnte man bald mal wieder.


----------



## T!ll (20. November 2012)

Kai und ich starten am mittwoch gegen 1630 an der laubach. Jemand dabei?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2012)

hört sich gut an.
Wenn trocken, dann dabei!


----------



## Fartzilla (20. November 2012)

Es wird wohl Zeit für eine Lampe


----------



## kai1978 (20. November 2012)

Alles paletti...morgen 16:30.....


----------



## StereoIntegrate (20. November 2012)

jap geht klar!


----------



## Monche (20. November 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Es wird wohl Zeit für eine Lampe



Haste eine bestellt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2012)

und nicht wieder eine Friedhoflampe klauen!!!


----------



## bebo2403 (20. November 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Kai und ich starten am mittwoch gegen 1630 an der laubach. Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2012)

hab meinen bock dabei.


----------



## T!ll (21. November 2012)

Top


----------



## SteFun76 (21. November 2012)

Bin leider verhindert....

Euch viel Spass im "Dark-room"


----------



## Tiger 2001 (21. November 2012)

Komme auch mit, damit der Altersdurchschnitt mal ein wenig gesenkt wird........


----------



## SteFun76 (22. November 2012)

Jemand gleich für ne Spontanrunde zu haben...
Ich muss ma an die frische Luft
Cu in the wood


----------



## Board-Raider (22. November 2012)

17 30 funzelrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StereoIntegrate (23. November 2012)

fährt jemand heute? bzw. hat lust zu fahren?


----------



## hesinde2006 (23. November 2012)

> fährt jemand heute? bzw. hat lust zu fahren?


Ja, starte zwischen 16.00-16.30 am HBF


----------



## StereoIntegrate (23. November 2012)

Shot Zuspätkommende gelesen!


----------



## bebo2403 (27. November 2012)

morgen
1700
laubach
+lampe


----------



## Mountainjo (27. November 2012)

Aloha,

mal sehen ob ich es morgen schaffe...


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2012)

bei mir geht leider nur

Donnerstag 17:30 Uhr
Laubach

Wer dabei?


----------



## T!ll (27. November 2012)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> morgen
> 1700
> laubach
> +lampe



Läuft 

Donnerstag sollte auch passen.


----------



## T!ll (29. November 2012)

Bin dann heute um 1730 am oberwerth


----------



## kai1978 (29. November 2012)

ahhh....habe heute ab 15:00 weihnachtsfeier...entweder bin ich gegen 17:30 an der laubach oder ihr kommt mich später auf den weihnachtsmarkt besuchen?! )))
aber rocky rider ist wohl dabei wie ich weiß?!


----------



## kai1978 (29. November 2012)

nach mehrfachen wunsch:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CREE-XML-160...787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2565351203


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2012)

Bin auch 1730 da


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2012)

Hey Jungs,

beim alten Mann hat sich gerade wieder die Hüfte gemeldet.
*******, morgen früh Doc.

Komme also nicht mit.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (29. November 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> beim alten Mann hat sich gerade wieder die Hüfte gemeldet.
> *******, morgen früh Doc.
> ...



Lass doch endlich mal die Finger von der Alten


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2012)

Jaja, wenn es hinten weh tut, soll man vorne aufhören.....


----------



## bebo2403 (29. November 2012)

dann kneife ich heute auch und werde mich erst morgen im hellen in den wald begeben


----------



## Pectoralis (29. November 2012)

Samstag Vormittag nen paar Runden Bimmelbahn Boppard-Buchholz, falls sich jemand anschließen möchte...


----------



## fredthefox (30. November 2012)

fährt heute jmd ne runde?! wenns noch hell ist?


----------



## kai1978 (1. Dezember 2012)

Ist Morgen jemand dabei?So gegen 8 Uhr? )))))))))))

Hangover


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2012)

Frag mich manchmal ernsthaft, ob man den eigenen Hirntot selbst nicht mitbekommt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (1. Dezember 2012)

gibt doch heute abend nur TEE!


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2012)

nix am weihnachtsmarkt bekommen?
bin jedenfalls ordentlich platt.


----------



## Antilles (4. Dezember 2012)

Es ist mal wieder so weit! Meinem Bruder wurde dieses: http://bikes.onbikex.de/bikTifID-31324-2000-2000.jpg
fahrrad an der schule geklaut:
Felt redemption
RockShox Domain 318i
Fox Float Dämpfer
SLX schaltwerk
HR WTB Dual Duty + Nobby Nic
VR Mavic EN721 + Fat Albert
Kassette SRAM PG990 rot
Falls es jemand sieht einmal den Ar*** umnieten und Radel sicherstellen bitte!


----------



## Fartzilla (4. Dezember 2012)

Wieviele Räder werden euch denn im Jahr geklaut


----------



## Antilles (4. Dezember 2012)

wenn ich jetzt 365 tage zurückblicke....
3 :-(


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Dezember 2012)

Traurig!
Gegen Fahrrad-Diebstahl hilft, das Bike oft zu bewegen!
Morgen um 18 Uhr an der Kirche Pfaffendorf zur Lampenrunde A2, B1, Bärenföt2chen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (4. Dezember 2012)

Shit...lese bärenföt2chen und ich kann nicht...na ja,werde mich dann später wieder mit "Gina in Analog" Vergnügen müssen


----------



## StereoIntegrate (4. Dezember 2012)

18 uhr ist gut!


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Dezember 2012)

Schade. Dann richte der Gina mal schöne Grüße von mir aus. Sie kennt mich unter dem Namen "Tiny Hammer".


----------



## Basica (5. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## bebo2403 (5. Dezember 2012)

Doch nix mit 18 Uhr. Ich hab Halsschmerzen und werde meiner Freundin daheim den ganzen Abend einen vorjammern.
Basica, der knallharte Stahlbiker, startet dann schon um 17 Uhr.


----------



## kai1978 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hey "Tiny ",

höre ich da ein lautes "Mama"?))))
Kannst gleich mit ins Münsterland kommen...wollte mal 1 Woche unter dem Meeresspiegel rollen lassen ...hangover


----------



## bebo2403 (5. Dezember 2012)

Kennst das doch auch. Wenn wir Männer mal krank sind, dann ist das gleich viiiiel schlimmer als bei den Weibern.
Schau dir doch den RockyRider an. Der hat nen Pickel am Arsch, nennt es "Hüftprobleme" und geht seit Monaten nicht mehr Biken.
Dennis, der hat wirkliche Hüftprobleme.


----------



## kai1978 (5. Dezember 2012)

soweit ich weiß hat der rocky jetzt eine künstliche hüfte und geht wieder hab wie."tory lane"

oh,muss.ich dem Dennis mal Blümschen schicken....

genug mist mist quatschen ...der Weihnachtsmann war eben da und hat schöne fahrradteile gebracht


----------



## DerWahnsinn (5. Dezember 2012)

Das nennt man nicht Hüftprobleme sondern "Love handles" .... tz tz tz


----------



## Basica (5. Dezember 2012)

Man oh Man was schreibt ihr hier für eine ******* rein...
Das einzigst Vernünftige was ich seit Langem hier gelesen habe ist:
*"Basica, der knallharte Stahlbiker"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (6. Dezember 2012)

kai1978 schrieb:


> ...und hat *schöne* fahrradteile gebracht


Schraubst du die ans Torque? Das gibt aber nen harten Kontrast, wenn du _schöne_ Teile an das Bike schraubst.


----------



## T!ll (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin schwer dafür dass wir vor den Feiertagen noch eine Weihnachtsabschlusstour machen. Das Wochenende vor dem 24.?
Stadtwaldrunde mit anschließender Betrinkung im PipersCorner (hab gehört das kann für lustige Abende sorgen..) ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich bis dahin meine neue Hüfte habe bin ich dabei.


----------



## Monche (6. Dezember 2012)

Fährt heut Abend jemand?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahr gleich Heim


----------



## Monche (6. Dezember 2012)

Na super
 

Mein Bike ist wieder startklar und ich will jetzt Biken... Ausserdem muss ich doch die neue Lampe ausprobieren


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Dezember 2012)

ne neue hüfte brauchst du fürs  betrinken nicht. mach es wie immer und lauf auf allen vieren heim.

ansonsten bin ich für den plan zu haben. mir ist egal wann.


----------



## Monche (6. Dezember 2012)

Was läuft morgen? Extreme snow biking?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. Dezember 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Was läuft morgen? Extreme snow biking?



JaJaJa mit ein bissel "Schnee" mal schön paar Trails ballern ... Musste ma im S38 nachfragen wie es mit der versorgung aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (7. Dezember 2012)

:d


----------



## Monche (7. Dezember 2012)

Lol...


----------



## kai1978 (7. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute,

Kommt mal nach Mûnster...hier können wir snowbiken ohne ende...

Info: S38 existiert nicht mehr ...es lebe das Schiffchen 

@bebo: habe endlich meinen "hello kitty" Aufkleber angebracht und ständer montiert


----------



## bebo2403 (7. Dezember 2012)

hello titty?

wer ist denn morgen bei einer weißen stadtwaldrunde (oder lahnrunde) dabei?
bis jetzt vermulich zu dritt. uhrzeit egal, hauptsache im hellen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2012)

melde mich wenn meine neue hüfte drin ist


----------



## T!ll (9. Dezember 2012)

Heute 12.15 an der Laubach zum Schneemann bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (12. Dezember 2012)

heute jemand dabei?gegen 17 uhr?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2012)

Bahnhofsklo wieder?


----------



## kai1978 (12. Dezember 2012)

Wegen großer resonanz und überfüllung des bahnhofsklo wird es auf morgen vertagt )))))))
 @Till: steht der donnerstag noch?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2012)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Wegen großer resonanz und überfüllung des bahnhofsklo wird es auf morgen vertagt )))))))
> @Till: steht (d)*er* donnerstag noch?



.


----------



## kai1978 (12. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> .




oh je....da kommen gleich wieder phantasien auf herr rocky rider,was?


----------



## T!ll (12. Dezember 2012)

Muss morgen spontan schauen was da noch (an)steht.
Aber wenns Wetter passt sollte das klappen 

Schaut lieber mal nach, was sich bei euch so im Steuerrohr verbirgt...


----------



## schaengel89 (12. Dezember 2012)

Schaut auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus


----------



## DerWahnsinn (13. Dezember 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Muss morgen spontan schauen was da noch (an)steht.
> Aber wenns Wetter passt sollte das klappen
> 
> Schaut lieber mal nach, was sich bei euch so im Steuerrohr verbirgt...



Das Bild erinnert mich "irgendwie" ans BALLERN !


----------



## Monche (13. Dezember 2012)

Wann wollt ihr denn los? Würde mich gerne mal zu (m)einer ersten lampenrunde anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (13. Dezember 2012)

Sorry bei mir wirds heute abend nix


----------



## bebo2403 (13. Dezember 2012)

Wo wir gerade beim Ballern sind:
Was ist denn jetzt mit einer Weihnachts-/Jahresabschlusstour?
Erst gemütlich Radfahren und dann im Pipers Corner oder woanders schön das Cockpit putzen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2012)

Samstag 22. wäre ich dabei.
Neue Hüfte funzt schon ganz gut.....


----------



## Fartzilla (13. Dezember 2012)

Iwer die nächsten 3 Wochen Urlaub...brauche Beschäftigung


----------



## SteFun76 (13. Dezember 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Iwer die nächsten 3 Wochen Urlaub...brauche Beschäftigung



Kauf Dir nen Klappspaten und ab geht´s......
Trailpflege ist das Zauberwort
CU in the Wood


----------



## T!ll (13. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Samstag 22. wäre ich dabei.
> Neue Hüfte funzt schon ganz gut.....



Den 22. find ich gut


----------



## Fartzilla (13. Dezember 2012)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Kauf Dir nen Klappspaten und ab geht´s......
> Trailpflege ist das Zauberwort
> CU in the Wood


Spaten habe ich aber das aktuelle Projekt ist Ems


----------



## kai1978 (13. Dezember 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Samstag Abend Weihnachtsmarkt und anschließend Kneipentour....?! Habe da an Affenclub gedacht 
))))))


----------



## schaengel89 (13. Dezember 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Iwer die nächsten 3 Wochen Urlaub...brauche Beschäftigung



Hab ab Mittwoch nächster Woche ebenfalls 3 Wochen frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (15. Dezember 2012)

treffe mich heute um 13 uhr mit kai an der laubach zur schlammschlacht im stadtwald!


----------



## T!ll (15. Dezember 2012)

Da mach ich mit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Dezember 2012)

kommenden Samstag hat meine Pflegerin Urlaub.
Da könnte ich aus dem Seniorenstifft ausbüchsen.
*Wie wäre es um 12:00 Uhr in der Laubach zur Saisonabschlusstour mit Vorbau polieren??
*


----------



## bebo2403 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## T!ll (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch.


----------



## fredthefox (18. Dezember 2012)

jo bin samstag auch dabei. fahr heute um 3 mim simon ne stadtwald runde. wär lust hat kann sich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StereoIntegrate (18. Dezember 2012)

ich fahr mit...im Rhythmus der Freude!!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (18. Dezember 2012)

fredthefox schrieb:


> "heute um 3"





Sam. läuft !


----------



## Monche (18. Dezember 2012)

Samstag Summer dabei


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2012)

ohje, da werden wohl so einige Dreckschweine am Weihnachtsmarkt eintreffen.....
Wird bestimmt goil!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (18. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ohje, da werden wohl so einige Dreckschweine am Weihnachtsmarkt eintreffen.....
> Wird bestimmt goil!



Ich habe am Sonntag auch so en paar Drecksschweine auf em Weihnachstmarkt gesehen  ein war angeschossen scheinbar


----------



## kai1978 (18. Dezember 2012)

muss es spontan entscheiden bezüglich samstag....hätte aufjedenfall schonmal eine coole tour: von güls ins schiffchen und später coyote ugly?!


----------



## Fartzilla (18. Dezember 2012)

Wenns nicht aus strömen regnet bin ich dabei


----------



## T!ll (18. Dezember 2012)

Wetterbericht sagt Regen, aber das Duschen zu Weihnachten muss sich ja auch lohnen.


----------



## hesinde2006 (18. Dezember 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Fartzilla (18. Dezember 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> Wetterbericht sagt Regen, aber das Duschen zu Weihnachten muss sich ja auch lohnen.





Ah stimmt da war ja dieses Weihnachten..sehr gutes Argument


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (19. Dezember 2012)

Wie siehts eigentlich aktuell im Stadtwald, Westerwald und Mayen mit dem Schnee/Eis aus ? Liegt da noch welcher ?


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Dezember 2012)

Kein Schnee nur Matsch


----------



## el martn (19. Dezember 2012)

...und davon genug!!!


----------



## bebo2403 (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin. Ich melde mich schonmal krank für Samstag. Habe seit Montag Urlaub, Husten:kotz: und Fieber.
Falls es mir Samstag  besser geht, dann stoße ich nach eurer SW-Runde dazu.


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Dezember 2012)

Gute Besserung


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2012)

von mir auch!


----------



## kai1978 (20. Dezember 2012)

falls du ein paar oldschool-heimatfilme für daheim brauchst gib bescheid?!


----------



## kai1978 (20. Dezember 2012)

wer radelt heute?


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Dezember 2012)

Gerade zurückgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Flo (20. Dezember 2012)

Wie schauts morgen mit ner Runde aus?


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Dezember 2012)

Lass mal das Wetter abwarten


----------



## Basica (21. Dezember 2012)

Na da können wir ja endlich mal richtig Gas machen!



bebo2403 schrieb:


> Moin. Ich melde mich schonmal krank für Samstag. Habe seit Montag Urlaub, Husten:kotz: und Fieber.
> Falls es mir Samstag  besser geht, dann stoße ich nach eurer SW-Runde dazu.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2012)

*Ja wer ist denn nur dabei?

-RedPulli
-RockyRider66
-T!ll*


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Dezember 2012)

Wenns nicht wie aus Eimern regnet bin ich auch dabei..wann wollt ihr den die Bierchen heben..direkt nach dem fahren oder Abends treffen


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2012)

direkt im Anschluss vielleicht mal auf den Weihnachtsmarkt?
Sonst direkt danach zum Pipers Corner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (21. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar


----------



## Monche (21. Dezember 2012)

-RedPulli
-RockyRider66
-T!ll
-Monche


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2012)

4, das ist noch Luft!


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Dezember 2012)

Du hast mich vergessen..ich bin enttäuscht


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> *Wenns nicht wie aus Eimern regnet* bin ich auch dabei..wann wollt ihr den die Bierchen heben..direkt nach dem fahren oder Abends treffen



Nicht vergessen, nur alsch verstanden.

OK, dann sind wir hiermit 5!


----------



## hesinde2006 (21. Dezember 2012)

> ok, dann sind wir hiermit 5!


6 !!


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2012)

ahhhhhhhhh, super!


----------



## vogste (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wann wollt Ihr denn los?

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2012)

12 Laubach


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde sagen das ist Nummer 7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogste (21. Dezember 2012)

Also, für nix Blicker wie mich. Morgen um 12 Uhr an der Laubach. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2012)

ja richtig


----------



## vogste (21. Dezember 2012)

Ok, ich werde schauen ob ich mit kann.
Eigentlich ist Weihnachtsvorbereitung
angesagt. 
Ich poste bis morgen 10 Uhr ob es klappt,
oder ob meine Frau anderer Meinung ist.

Ggf. bis dahin.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## T!ll (21. Dezember 2012)

Johannes und Kalle kommen auch.


----------



## Teex (21. Dezember 2012)

ich bin auch dabei keinen Plan welche Nummer ich nun bin


----------



## Herr_Flo (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich versuchs morgen auch! 
Wobei ich nur beim Biken dabei sein kann


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Dezember 2012)

Das ist doch schonmal was..denke es geht in erster Runde ums gemeinsame fahren


----------



## vogste (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

also ich werde auch kommen. Habe heute erste Weihnachtsvorbereitungen
hinter mich gebracht. Freiraum ist geschauftelt ich freue mich aufs biken.


----------



## hesinde2006 (21. Dezember 2012)

> 12 Laubach


Ist das an der Unterführung am Stadion ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (21. Dezember 2012)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Ist das an der Unterführung am Stadion ?



Durch die Unterführung durch und dann auf den Parkplatz


----------



## kai1978 (21. Dezember 2012)

Muss für morgen leider passen!!!!wûnsche euch viel viel spass...

greetze


----------



## el martn (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich sollte morgen auch für ein paar Stunden Zeit haben. 

El martn


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Dezember 2012)

*He Jungs,

bitte mal 15 min warten, wird sonst sehr knapp bei RedPulli und mir, danke.*


----------



## T!ll (22. Dezember 2012)

Kein problem


----------



## hesinde2006 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte gern noch ein paar mehr Bilder gemacht, aber man hat wohl vergessen auf mich zu warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2012)

hey sauber!
und wo bist du dann verschüttet gegangen?


----------



## hesinde2006 (23. Dezember 2012)

> und wo bist du dann verschüttet gegangen?


Ungefär 500-600 nach dem  Start am Parkplatz, konnte die Meute noch teilweise verfolgen bei der dritten Abzweigung hab ich sie dann verloren weil es keine Leute gab die man hätte fragen können.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2012)

schade, wir sind einfach gerade aus zum remstecken hoch.

haben dein bike später auf der Hasenbergrunde gesehen, du warst nicht da.


----------



## hesinde2006 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hatte ich schon vermutet, aber der Abstand war vermutlich eh zu groß.


----------



## Fartzilla (23. Dezember 2012)

Hättest am Remstecken warten können..wenn wir runter fahren müssen wir zwangsweise wieder hoch


----------



## SteFun76 (26. Dezember 2012)

Gleich jemand für ne spontane Shuttle-Runde zu haben???


----------



## Pectoralis (26. Dezember 2012)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Gleich jemand für ne spontane Shuttle-Runde zu haben???



...war ne "saubere" Runde heute
Was ist denn mit morgen Bimmelbahn Boppard?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Dezember 2012)

heute hab ich kaum zeit.

was ist morgen angesagt?
gemeinsames Einsauen im Stadtwald?


----------



## kai1978 (27. Dezember 2012)

Bin morgen dabei...wieviel Uhr?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2012)

heute 12 Uhr Laubach.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Dezember 2012)

heute auch noch mal ordentlich im Stadtwald einsauen.
12:30Uhr Laubach.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Dezember 2012)

Wie wäre es mit morgen


----------



## bebo2403 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann gar nicht beschreiben, wie ihr mir mit eurer Bikerei auf den Sack geht.

Ich bin immer noch krank


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Dezember 2012)

Du armer.. Nochmal gute Besserung


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Dezember 2012)

am Fischerpfad wurde eine neue Linie angelegt.
Nach dem ersten Steilstück mal aufpassen, da geht es rechts ab (erkennt mal).
Dann der Linie folgend kommt man kurz vor dem Sprung wieder auf die alte Strecke.

Muss noch eingefahren werden, wird sicher gut.


----------



## Fartzilla (31. Dezember 2012)

Guten Rutsch bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## kai1978 (31. Dezember 2012)

Genau...kommt gut hinein...auf das die pädchen im januar wieder gepflegt werden!


----------



## Monche (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues.... 

Yyiiihaaa, bin der erste der diesjahr hier im thread Postet


----------



## kai1978 (1. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch ))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (1. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Lust morgen um 17 Uhr ne lampenrunde zu machen?


----------



## T!ll (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues allerseits

Morgen gehts an die Mosel (Hexenpfad etc.), 11 Uhr an der Gülser Eisenbahnbrücken (Gülser Seite)


----------



## kai1978 (1. Januar 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Frohes neues allerseits
> 
> Morgen gehts an die Mosel (Hexenpfad etc.), 11 Uhr an der Gülser Eisenbahnbrücken (Gülser Seite)




****...bei mir um die ecke und ich muss arbeiten....toll....jetzt weiß ich wie es bebo ergeht


----------



## bebo2403 (1. Januar 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich wie es bebo ergeht



ich denke, dass ich mich zum we wieder biketauglicher gesundheit erfreue.


----------



## T!ll (1. Januar 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> ich denke, dass ich mich zum we wieder biketauglicher gesundheit erfreue.



Das klingt ja schonmal gut


----------



## kai1978 (2. Januar 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen um 17 Uhr ne lampenrunde zu machen?


 
geht auch 16 uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (2. Januar 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> geht auch 16 uhr?



Sry. 16uhr geht garnicht.. Muss bis 16.30 arbeiten. 
Habe meine Sachen jetzt nicht dabei. Müsste die Zuhause holen. Da wäre ich erst gegen 18Uhr startklar


----------



## kai1978 (2. Januar 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> Sry. 16uhr geht garnicht.. Muss bis 16.30 arbeiten.
> Habe meine Sachen jetzt nicht dabei. Müsste die Zuhause holen. Da wäre ich erst gegen 18Uhr startklar


 

ist mir leider zu spät...muss heute abend noch  und dann :kotz:schadeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## schigga (4. Januar 2013)

Moje
Wird am Samstag Gefahren?


----------



## Monche (4. Januar 2013)

Heute 14.30 laubach... Einmal buchendingsda und dann nochmal turmbumsda


----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wünsch euch allen ein frohes neues ! Bin jetzt wieder im WW uns komme nur noch am WE nach KO also MG und BB
Gruß


----------



## Monche (7. Januar 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wünsch euch allen ein frohes neues ! Bin jetzt wieder im WW uns komme nur noch am WE nach KO also MG und BB
> Gruß



Mg und bb?? 

Was machste denn da? :what:


Wir wollen heut Abend ne kleine (erste) lampenrunde machen 18Uhr. 
Wo sollte man sich denn im stadtwald um die zeit nicht blicken lassen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2013)

fahr FF, da gibt es eine neue Line


----------



## Monche (7. Januar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> fahr FF, da gibt es eine neue Line



Ich glaube wir fahren heute nur buchendingsda und Achterbahn


----------



## Fartzilla (7. Januar 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> Mg und bb??
> 
> Was machste denn da? :what:
> 
> ...



Ich glaube dass ich ne Lampe brauche


----------



## Monche (7. Januar 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass ich ne Lampe brauche



Ich glaube auch... Fahren erst um 19uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (7. Januar 2013)

Da hab ich leider auch keine Lampe


----------



## T!ll (9. Januar 2013)

Heute jemand lust auf Lampenrunde?


----------



## Monche (9. Januar 2013)

Mensch till... Du willst immer an den unmöglichsten Tagen/Zeiten Biken... :-(


----------



## Monche (9. Januar 2013)

Von unserer gestrigen runde... Macht unglaublich spass der Frosch


----------



## T!ll (9. Januar 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> Mensch till... Du willst immer an den unmöglichsten Tagen/Zeiten Biken... :-(



Mittwoch Abend ist ne unmögliche Zeit??


----------



## Monche (9. Januar 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Mittwoch Abend ist ne unmögliche Zeit??



Hab ich nur geschrieben weil ich fast jeden tag zeit hab... Die letzten zwei Tage war ich schon Biken... Nur heut geht's leider nicht :-(


----------



## T!ll (9. Januar 2013)

Ah. Verstehe


----------



## Fartzilla (9. Januar 2013)

Wie ich mich schon freue wenn die Lampe kommt


----------



## Monche (15. Januar 2013)

Morgen abend um 17.15uhr laubach..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (15. Januar 2013)

schön,
ich versuche da zu sein. weiß aber nicht, ob ich das schaffe. also nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Board-Raider (15. Januar 2013)

@ monche. geht auch 17.30?


----------



## Monche (15. Januar 2013)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> @ monche. geht auch 17.30?



Sind wir hier aufm Basar? Hier wird nicht gehandelt. :-D 

Ne, wird kein Problem sein ;-). Beeil dich dann einfach... Sonst wird uns zu kalt beim Warten


----------



## Board-Raider (15. Januar 2013)

alles klar dann bis morgen


----------



## nightmonkey (15. Januar 2013)

Nabend die Herren,

noch Plätze frei? 

Den ein oder anderen kenn ich ja mittlerweile aus Ems...

Codewort: Leerer Lampenakku 

Grüße Chris


----------



## Monche (16. Januar 2013)

nightmonkey schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren,
> 
> noch Plätze frei?
> 
> ...



Aaaahhhh du bist es.. Ich fahr das froggy... Komm heut Abend mit.. Aber lade die Lampe auf :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (16. Januar 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> Morgen abend um 17.15uhr laubach..



Will wieder nach KO, im WW zu fahren ist einfach zu langweilig


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2013)

zu flach, kenne ich.
mach fahrgemeinschft mit RedPulli


----------



## DerWahnsinn (16. Januar 2013)

Werde das für nächstes WE mal ins Auge fassen. Wenn meine Karre wieder fit ist  oh man ich freu mich sogar eure fiesen .... wieder zu sehen


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2013)

wir freuen uns auch dich fiesen... wiederzusehen....


----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Will wieder nach KO, im WW zu fahren ist einfach zu langweilig




Dann lass uns mal nach Betzdorf....da wird dir nicht langweilig


----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Werde das für nächstes WE mal ins Auge fassen. Wenn meine Karre wieder fit ist  oh man ich freu mich sogar eure fiesen .... wieder zu sehen




ÄRSCHE?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (16. Januar 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Dann lass uns mal nach Betzdorf....da wird dir nicht langweilig



Mit dir fahr ich nur in den Sauerlandstern


----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Mit dir fahr ich nur in den Sauerlandstern


 

Hä hä...kumpel hat da ferienhaus um die ecke..waren da schonmal aufm junggesellenabschied...die poente gehört jetzt aber nicht ins forum...nur so viel..jeder hat vorweg ein schild mit foto und adresse der wohnung um den hals bekommen


----------



## T!ll (17. Januar 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> ....die poente ...



Po-Ente? 

Heute Lampenrunde im schnee?


----------



## nightmonkey (19. Januar 2013)

Heute jemand unterwegs im Stadtwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (23. Januar 2013)

Heute Lampenrunde?


----------



## StereoIntegrate (23. Januar 2013)

Wann und ab wo? 

Gruss


----------



## T!ll (23. Januar 2013)

mein Vorschlag wäre 18 Uhr an der Laubach


----------



## nightmonkey (23. Januar 2013)

Steht 1800? Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## T!ll (23. Januar 2013)

achso, ich dachte es kommt keiner. Sonst wäre ich unterwegs


----------



## nightmonkey (23. Januar 2013)

Wär ich nur mal früher zuhause gewesen... dann nächstes mal!

Grüße Chris


----------



## T!ll (23. Januar 2013)

alles klar


----------



## T!ll (12. Februar 2013)

Heute Lampenrunde?


----------



## Monche (12. Februar 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Heute Lampenrunde?



Hätte ich mir nicht die Grippe geholt, gerne.... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (12. Februar 2013)

Ouh, gute Besserung!!


----------



## Fartzilla (12. Februar 2013)

Zu spät gelesen


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Februar 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Heute Lampenrunde?


neuer Versuch:
morgen Lampenrunde?


----------



## T!ll (12. Februar 2013)

Ja, sollte passen. Wann?


----------



## Pectoralis (12. Februar 2013)

Ich kann ab 1730 an der Laubach sein...


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Februar 2013)

1730 sollte ich auch schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2013)

ich versuche es auch.


----------



## T!ll (12. Februar 2013)

Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## StereoIntegrate (12. Februar 2013)

sollte machbar sein!!!wenn ich rechtzeitig zuhause bin bin ich dabei!!

Gruß


----------



## kai1978 (13. Februar 2013)

fahre schon um 16:30


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2013)

und ich kann mich schon wieder für heute verabschieden...., schiss.


----------



## kai1978 (13. Februar 2013)

wieso?hast angst vor mir?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2013)

ja logo, nur wegen dir.
Außer wir wären alleine im Wald.......


----------



## T!ll (13. Februar 2013)

Also ich bin dann 1730 an der Laubach.


----------



## Killerzwelch (14. Februar 2013)

Servus, will jmd eine 135x12 (bzw darauf umrüstbar) hinterradnabe loswerden? Bin auf der suche! Wenn es was taugt auch ein komplettes, leichtes enduro hr. Schreibt gern ne PM oder Mail. Mfg


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (15. Februar 2013)

was geht morgen? und wann?


----------



## T!ll (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn es nicht zu stark regnet bin ich bei einer kurzen Runde dabei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2013)

und werde meinen faulen Ar$ch auch mal wieder lüften.
Aber erst um die Mittagszeit.
Bleiben in Kontakt.


----------



## bebo2403 (15. Februar 2013)

Cool, dann gib mal rechtzeitig Bescheid.
Ich richte mich dann auch mal auf Mittagszeit ein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2013)

13:15 Oberwerth?


----------



## T!ll (16. Februar 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Februar 2013)

Läuft!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2013)

bin ich am ar$ch


----------



## T!ll (16. Februar 2013)

dito. Klamotten hängen vor der Tür, schon das Ausziehen hat ne mords Sauerei gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2013)

ich hab mich im keller ausgezogen, da kann man jetzt anlieger bauen..........


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Februar 2013)




----------



## T!ll (16. Februar 2013)




----------



## Joki (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo, sagt mal kann man aktuell bei euch wieder ernsthaft fahren. Ich war eben auf der fleckertsh. zu Fuß  unterwegs  das war ziemlich bescheiden, Ca. 5 cm bratschschnee bzw. noch vereist. mfg joki


----------



## T!ll (16. Februar 2013)

Wenn einem Schlamm ohne Ende egal ist, lässt es sich vorzüglich fahren.


----------



## Joki (16. Februar 2013)

Schlamm ist egal, zwar nicht unbedingt schön, aber zumindest fahrbar. Das mit dem fahrbar ist bei uns eben noch das Problem. Warum isses  nicht einfach kalt geblieben?
Naja dann wünsche ich euch mal viel Spaß .
mfg joki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (16. Februar 2013)

Ist die Fleckerts noch richtig zugefroren oder taut es da auch schon?


----------



## Joki (16. Februar 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ist die Fleckerts noch richtig zugefroren oder taut es da auch schon?



schon  ziemlich zu flächendeckend weiß,teils Schnee teils eis, echt ********!

klar taut es dort auch aber biken scheint fast nicht gehen, Drumherum sah auch nicht viel besser aus, Richtung Boppard werd ich wohl morgen starten, ich wünsche euch was!
schönen Abend joki


----------



## Pectoralis (17. Februar 2013)

Moin, 
bin für mein Weib auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail mit ca 100-120mm Federweg. Gr. M. Falls noch jemand was im Keller rumstehen hat...
Gruß


----------



## kai1978 (19. Februar 2013)

fährt heute jemand?


----------



## T!ll (20. Februar 2013)

Heute Nachmittag jemand Zeit?


----------



## kai1978 (20. Februar 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag jemand Zeit?


 

wann genau?


----------



## T!ll (20. Februar 2013)

so ab etwa 15 uhr


----------



## T!ll (20. Februar 2013)

also 15.00 auf der Karthause/E-Werk


----------



## Board-Raider (22. Februar 2013)

morgen Stadtwaldrunde.
Philipp und ich starten um 14 Uhr an der Laubach.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2013)

mein Innenlager hat den vergangenen Samstag nicht überlegt.
Da dreht sich garglattnix mehr.
Bitte eine Gedenkminute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (22. Februar 2013)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> morgen Stadtwaldrunde.
> Philipp und ich starten um 14 Uhr an der Laubach.



Wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe stehe ich um 14 Uhr da vll 5 Minuten später


----------



## bebo2403 (22. Februar 2013)

bin dann wohl auch um 1400 an der laubach.


----------



## Pectoralis (22. Februar 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> bin dann wohl auch um 1400 an der laubach.



...ok. Zieh dann mal meine Siebenmeilenstiefel an. Vielleicht helfen die ja 

bis morgen


----------



## Fartzilla (23. Februar 2013)

Würde auch 13:30 oder 13:45 gehen.. Mein dad fährt nach rhens und könnte mich an der Laubach rauswerfen


----------



## T!ll (23. Februar 2013)

Bin auch dabei um 14Uhr.


----------



## Fartzilla (23. Februar 2013)

Wie schauts aus wenns am schneien ist wie jetzt.. Nicht dass ich dann alleine da stehe


----------



## Board-Raider (23. Februar 2013)

es schneit ja nur ganz leicht.

Zeitlich bin ich recht Flexibel.
Wann jetzt 14 Uhr oder 13:45!?

Philipp ist raus...


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Februar 2013)

ich bin auch bei schnee da. zeit ist mir egal. hauptsache wir einigen uns rechtzeitig auf eine uhrzeit.


----------



## Board-Raider (23. Februar 2013)

14 Uhr passt.

David kommt vorher noch bei mir vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (23. Februar 2013)

Was fahren wir denn.. Tendiere zur halbschale weils sonst in den fullface schneit.. Und nasser kalter helm ist eklig


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Februar 2013)

ich würde schon gerne den fischer mitnehmen und dann zum turm.


----------



## Fartzilla (23. Februar 2013)

Klingt gut  Turm bis Kickerline und dann zum Köba..ist meiner Meinung nach am geilsten


----------



## Killerzwelch (23. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> mein Innenlager hat den vergangenen Samstag nicht überlegt.
> Da dreht sich garglattnix mehr.
> Bitte eine Gedenkminute.



hab noch xt liegen die sauber laufen....


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2013)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> hab noch xt liegen die sauber laufen....



PressFit?


----------



## Killerzwelch (23. Februar 2013)

ähm - hollowtech2 schalen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2013)

ja, aber nicht in den Rahmen geschraubt sondern gepresst (PressFit).


----------



## Killerzwelch (23. Februar 2013)

aso, ne die mit gewinde...


----------



## T!ll (23. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand für morgen schon was geplant?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2013)

Ja, Hinterbau zerlegen und Lager wieder gangbar machen.

Die Hälfte ist letzten Samstag verreckt/ abgesoffen, drehen sich nicht mehr.


----------



## Killerzwelch (23. Februar 2013)

boppard?


----------



## Fartzilla (23. Februar 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hat jemand für morgen schon was geplant?



Wahrscheinlich Bendorf


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2013)

mir wäre auch nach Weihnachtsmarkt & Glühwein......


----------



## T!ll (23. Februar 2013)

ist schon wieder Weihnachten?
Boppard find ich gut


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2013)

guck mal raus!


----------



## Fartzilla (23. Februar 2013)

Ist doch bestes Boppard Wetter xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (23. Februar 2013)

bingleich beim jo und meld mich mal noch zwecks abfahrt. mfg


----------



## Pectoralis (27. Februar 2013)

Samstag Boppard Bimmelbahn. Wer Lust hat...10.26 Uhr nehmen wir die Bahn. 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2013)

ich hab genug schnee gehabt.....


----------



## Deleted 266357 (2. März 2013)

Hallo.
Bin neu hier und wollte mich mal umhören wo hier so Gefahren wird. Habe mir gestern mein neues fahrrad bestellt und hoffe mal ein paar Touren mit fahren zu können.  Komme aus Nickenich ( ich hoffe man kennt es)
Sg Michael


----------



## Fartzilla (2. März 2013)

Melde dich wenn das  Rad da ist


----------



## Fartzilla (2. März 2013)

Morgen jemand Lust auf ne lockere Runde..sry wegen Doppelpost


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2013)

Komme gerade aus dem Wald zurück.
Südhänge gehen schon, Nordhänge sind eine Qual im Brei.


----------



## Teex (2. März 2013)

vieeeel Brei und pöse Spurrinnen  aber war geil heute


----------



## Fartzilla (2. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus dem Wald zurück.
> Südhänge gehen schon, Nordhänge sind eine Qual im Brei.


Gut zu wissen.. Trotzdem jemand Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (8. März 2013)

Bin heute ab 14.30 im stadtwald unterwegs... Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2013)

14:30 Laubach müsste ich schaffen.
Ggf. 10min warten.


----------



## Monche (8. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 14:30 Laubach müsste ich schaffen.
> Ggf. 10min warten.



Kein Problem ;-) muss nur um 17uhr am Edeka sein...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2013)

ok, passt


----------



## Fartzilla (8. März 2013)

Bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 266357 (10. März 2013)

Tach. 
Ich hatte mich ja letzte woche schon mal hier gemeldet.
 Habe gestern mein Torque abgeholt und hoffe bald ein paar touren mit fahren zu können.Wollte heute eigentlich fahren aber das wetter war mehr als bescheiden. Trotzdem ein schönes rest wochenende noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. März 2013)

und die kommende Woche sieht es auch bescheiden aus.....


----------



## Fartzilla (10. März 2013)

Ab Mittwoch solls nicht mehr regnen.. Das ist mal ein Anfang


----------



## kai1978 (10. März 2013)

Mittwoch wäre ich dabei


----------



## Deleted 266357 (10. März 2013)

Mittwoch ist gut.


----------



## schigga (12. März 2013)

Wo wohnt ihr denn?
Hier in Waldesch schneit es schon den ganzen Tag. Es liegen ca. 10cm Schnee!


----------



## Fartzilla (12. März 2013)

Hier auch .. Wenn alles gefroren ist fährt es sich gut und das Rad bleibt sauber


----------



## schigga (12. März 2013)

Geforen ja aber wenn 10cm Schnee liegt kannste direkt daheim bleiben.

Wobei es letztens aufm Fischer gut geklappt hat. Bin nur kein Fan von Schneetouren.


----------



## bebo2403 (15. März 2013)

hallo
wer kann sich morgen zu einer runde in schnee und schneematsch überwinden?


----------



## Board-Raider (15. März 2013)

ich wäre bei ner Kurzen Runde dabei.

aber meine Fitness lässt noch zu wünschen übrig 
Ich komme in letzer zeit einfach nicht mehr zum Fahren 

14 Uhr Laubach!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2013)

ist den mal jemand heute im wald gewesen?
wie sieht es dort aus?

nachdem ich mir Innenlager und alle Hinterbaulager in den Asch gefahren habe, kämpfe ich mit kondotionsfreier Zurückhaltung....

Wer überedet mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (15. März 2013)

Komm schon,
du musst das Immunsystem deiner Lager trainieren. Ständige Beanspruchung härtet sie ab und stärkt die Abwehrkräfte.


----------



## Board-Raider (15. März 2013)

wer sich anschließen möchte... Phillipp und ich starten gegen halb 3.


----------



## bebo2403 (16. März 2013)

früher geht es nicht?
wäre dann wohl auch da


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2013)

ich mache das spontan, melde mich dann hier echtzeitig.


----------



## bebo2403 (16. März 2013)

geh mal die drei schritte vom sofa raus und stell dich in die sonne. dann hast du garantiert ganz spontan lust mitzufahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2013)

ok


----------



## Board-Raider (16. März 2013)

geht auch früher de phillpp hat mir abgesagt.

13:30 oder 14 Uhr


----------



## bebo2403 (16. März 2013)

wie sieht es mit dir aus, rocky?


----------



## bebo2403 (16. März 2013)

also doch 1430.
ich bin dann da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (16. März 2013)

alles klar bis später


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2013)

bin raus


----------



## T!ll (16. März 2013)

Geht der Saubermachgerät an der Aral eigentlich wieder?


----------



## bebo2403 (16. März 2013)

nö
wer kommt morgen mit zum großen wochenendeinsauen part II ?


----------



## Pectoralis (16. März 2013)

wann?


----------



## bebo2403 (16. März 2013)

ich bin für 1030 oder 1100 an der laubach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (16. März 2013)

Weiß jmd wie der Stadtwald aussieht?


----------



## Pectoralis (16. März 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> ich bin für 1030 oder 1100 an der laubach



bin dabei!


----------



## bebo2403 (16. März 2013)

wie soll es da schon aussehen?
dort wo es schon nicht mehr weiß, nass und rutschig ist, da ist es jetzt braun, nass und rutschig. morgen wird der braunanteil größer sein als heute. ich fands geil.
 @Pectoralis: dann einigen wir uns auf 11:00!?


----------



## schigga (16. März 2013)

Danke


----------



## Pectoralis (16. März 2013)

Jawohl 1100 Laubach!


----------



## bebo2403 (16. März 2013)

was ist mit prinz albert? hast du den mal gesprochen? wartet der noch, dass sein steuersatz wieder lose rostet?


----------



## Pectoralis (16. März 2013)

...der hat - seinem alter entsprechend - Knie. Ich glaube der Herr Adjutant ist einfach zu viel hinter den "Tanzdamen" hergerannt.


----------



## bebo2403 (22. März 2013)

geht morgen irgendwer mit biken?


----------



## Pectoralis (22. März 2013)

Dann lass mal ne Zeit raus...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. März 2013)

habe morgen früh noch termin.
wenn ich rechtzeitig zurück bin gurcke ich mit halte dich auf....
wird aber etwa 14 uhr.
melde mich rechtzeitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (22. März 2013)

nachmittag passt mir auch
bis morje


----------



## Fartzilla (23. März 2013)

Wenn ich´s schaffe bin ich dabei..müsst aber nicht warten


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2013)

ich sicher zu spät für den anschluss.

ich tucker in 30min mal lost richtung standardrunde


----------



## Fartzilla (23. März 2013)

Bin auch früher los.. War garnicht so schlammig wie ich dachte. 
KöBa ist sich aber mal wieder spitze gewesen


----------



## T!ll (23. März 2013)

Hat jemand für morgen schon Pläne?


----------



## el martn (23. März 2013)

Wann hast du Zeit?
Könnte ein bis zwei Stunden freimachen.
el martn


----------



## T!ll (24. März 2013)

Habe etwa 14 Uhr angepeilt.


----------



## el martn (24. März 2013)

Zwei ist gut. Wo?


----------



## T!ll (24. März 2013)

Super. Auf der Karthause an dem Stromhaus/Panoramaweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (24. März 2013)

Ok. Bis gleich...


----------



## T!ll (29. März 2013)

Morgen Vormittag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2013)

ach Till, vielleicht morgen Nachmittag.
Derzeit gehe ich mir selbst auf die Klicker und bin eher Last für andere Biker.......


----------



## Antilles (29. März 2013)

wenns nicht zu heftig wird bin ich am späten vormittag für ne tour zu begeistern... mein rad is nur in der Werkstatt... also nur 140mm federweg zur verfügung:-D


----------



## Fartzilla (29. März 2013)

Was steht an und wann


----------



## T!ll (29. März 2013)

Mein Vorschlag wäre Stadtwaldrunde gegen 10.30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (29. März 2013)

11 uhr auch in ordnung? Ansonsten muss ich halt früher aufstehen:-D


----------



## T!ll (29. März 2013)

klar, auf die halbe Stunde kommts nicht an


----------



## bebo2403 (29. März 2013)

11 Uhr Laubach!?
Da bin ich dann auch.


----------



## T!ll (29. März 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> 11 Uhr Laubach!?



Ja. Dann bis morgen


----------



## Antilles (29. März 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Fartzilla (29. März 2013)

Hmmm dachte Mittags..dann muss ich leider passen sind am bauen.
Wie sieht´s denn Nächste Woche aus hat jemand Urlaub..Wetter soll gut sein hätte Bock auf Bimmelbahn fahren ;-)


----------



## xyzHero (29. März 2013)

Weiß Jemand wie die aktuellen Bedingungen auf der Fleckertshöhe sind?

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2013)

ich kann erst 14 uhr starten
sonst noch jemand um die zeit unterwegs?


----------



## bebo2403 (30. März 2013)

1100 schaffe ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. sorry


----------



## Fartzilla (30. März 2013)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Weiß Jemand wie die aktuellen Bedingungen auf der Fleckertshöhe sind?
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


Bin Donnerstag Sabelskopf und Utah gefahren. Sabelskopf ging super und beim Utah war das Stück bis zu den Schienen wie auf Seife.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (30. März 2013)

War dann heute endlich mal wieder in Boppard.
Wolfskopf, Fleckertshöhe und Utha waren problemlos fahrbar. Utha war ganz am Anfang ein bisschen seifig aber alles noch im grünen Bereich.
Die Erntemaschinen haben im oberen Teil vom Utha aber ganze Arbeit geleistet 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Fartzilla (30. März 2013)

Hatte schonmal gefragt..jemand nach den Feiertagen Bock auf Boppard.

War jemand von euch schon in Ottweiler auf dem Flowtrail??


----------



## Stratowski (30. März 2013)

Tach zusammen,
jemand Lust morgen oder übermorgen in der Koblenzer Gegend zu Ämtebehlen? Würde in Winningen jeweils so ab 13 Uhr starten können. Meine übliche Runde ist eine Dauerschleife Hexenpfad, würde aber zwecks Abwechlsung auch den weiten Weg auf die schäle Fischerpfadseite wagen. 
Grüße Christian


----------



## bebo2403 (31. März 2013)

Basica und ich fahren um kurz nach 1100 (SOMMERZEIT) an der Laubach vorbei zur Standardalteherrenstadtwaldrunde.


----------



## T!ll (3. April 2013)

Hab die nächsten beiden Tage frei. Jemand Bock auf Bahnfahren in Boppard oder ähnliches?


----------



## bebo2403 (4. April 2013)

Ich bin heute am frühen Nachmittag daheim und will dann den A2 Anfang nochmal räumen. Morgen ist Bürotag - gerne auch im Zug;-)


----------



## Pectoralis (4. April 2013)

Moin. Ich fahre um halb zehn nach Boppard zur Bahn.
Gruß


----------



## T!ll (4. April 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Moin. Ich fahre um halb zehn nach Boppard zur Bahn.
> Gruß



Ups, zu lange geschlafen ... 

Dann morgen neuer Versuch.
Bürotag...


----------



## schigga (4. April 2013)

Boppard ist derzeit nicht anzuraten

Jemand ist vor dem her Zug Gefahren und die Schaffner haben Fotos gemacht. Jetzt wollen die etwas dagegen Unternehmen
Zurzeit sollte man sich von da fern halten um etwas Gras drüber wachsen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (4. April 2013)

Sag mal ham wir biker nicht genug probleme? Warum müssen immer so unterbelichtete vollpfosten ******** bauen


----------



## Fartzilla (4. April 2013)

Wer macht denn so einen Mist.. War am Dienstag da und die Zugführer haben nix gesagt


----------



## Pectoralis (4. April 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute am frühen Nachmittag daheim und will dann den A2 Anfang nochmal räumen. Morgen ist Bürotag - gerne auch im Zug;-)




...morgen vormittag wäre ich dabei. wann wollt ihr los?


----------



## Antilles (4. April 2013)

Loool ich wurde zensiert. Sorry admins :-D


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2013)

bin mit dem Bike auf der Arbeit und würde ggf. zwischen 17- 18 Uhr am A2 vorbeikommen.

Ist dann noch jemand da?


----------



## schigga (4. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung wer das war.

Ehrlich gesagt achte ich an dieser stelle auch nie auf den Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (4. April 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> ...morgen vormittag wäre ich dabei. wann wollt ihr los?



halb elf oder elf
kann dir morgen früh nochmal bescheid geben



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> bin mit dem Bike auf der Arbeit und würde ggf. zwischen 17- 18 Uhr am A2 vorbeikommen.
> 
> Ist dann noch jemand da?



ich fahre jetzt gleich los.
um fünf bin ich bestimmt noch da.
um sechs aber bestimmt nicht mehr.


----------



## bebo2403 (4. April 2013)

übrigens: Sommerzeit
wir könnten/sollten mal wieder einen festen tag für eine feierabendrunde ausmachen.
vorschläge!?
uhrzeit? tag?


----------



## Antilles (4. April 2013)

Wurd doch mittwoch 18 uhr im facebook vorgeschlagen oder irre ich da?


----------



## Pectoralis (4. April 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> übrigens: Sommerzeit
> wir könnten/sollten mal wieder einen festen tag für eine feierabendrunde ausmachen.
> vorschläge!?
> uhrzeit? tag?




mein vorschlag:

dienstag und donnerstag jeweils 1800 uhr


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2013)

donnerstags ab 17:00 wär bei mir drin, aber nicht übers fratzenbuch


----------



## Antilles (4. April 2013)

Di,do jeweils 18 uhr training... Ich fand mi gut:-D


----------



## T!ll (4. April 2013)

Mittwoch 18 Uhr ?!?


----------



## Antilles (4. April 2013)

*Da  die meisten für den Mittwoch als regelmäßigen Biketreff abgestimmt  haben, sollten wir kommenden Mittwoch zum ersten Mal starten. Als festen  Treffpunkt schlage ich die Herz-Jesu-Kirche beim Löhr-Center vor: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=löhr-center+koblenz&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=50.357109%2C7.591236&spn=0.001388%2C0.003251&sll=51.151786%2C10.415039&sspn=11.185421%2C26.630859&t=h&hq=löhr-center&hnear=Koblenz%2C+Rheinland-Pfalz&z=19

 Gerne könnt ihr andere Treffpunkte in die Runde werfen. Er sollte  jedoch möglichst zentral sein, damit man in alle Richtungen schnell  (Rhein, Mosel, Lahn) aufbrechen kann.*

steht so auf der mtb-schängel seite...
Du hast doch selbst 18uhr vorgeschagen...


----------



## bebo2403 (4. April 2013)

Antilles schrieb:


> facebook



du bist damit raus! 

18 Uhr dürfte im Moment noch bisschen knapp sein, zumindest für eine Stadtwaldrunde!


----------



## Antilles (4. April 2013)

Dachte ich mir auch... aber diesen mittwoch konnt ich jo eh nisch....
und radel steckt nochimmer in der werkstatt fest
war ja nicht meine idee... habs nur gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (4. April 2013)

So nebenbei wart ihr in Boppard und darf man noch fahren


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2013)

einfach donnerstags auf den Bänken vor dem Oberwerth.
Das ist zentral für alle Richtungen.

Uhrzeit: 17:30?


----------



## T!ll (4. April 2013)

Also morgen 10.53 den Zug nach Boppard?


----------



## Fartzilla (4. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> einfach donnerstags auf den Bänken vor dem Oberwerth.
> Das ist zentral für alle Richtungen.
> 
> Uhrzeit: 17:30?



Donnerstag sollte klar gehen.. Kündige mich mal an


----------



## bebo2403 (4. April 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Also morgen 10.53 den Zug nach Boppard?


Bimmelbahn fährt um 11:03 ab und wir wären dann erst um 11:07 in Boppard. 11:53 ab Koblenz passt aber dann ziemlich gut. Ich würde aber wohl sowieso mit dem Auto nach Buchholz fahren.


----------



## Spatz79 (6. April 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Bimmelbahn fährt um 11:03 ab und wir wären dann erst um 11:07 in Boppard. *11:53* ab Koblenz passt aber dann ziemlich gut. Ich würde aber wohl sowieso mit dem Auto nach Buchholz fahren.



Wo ist der Fehler


----------



## bebo2403 (6. April 2013)

In deinem Kopf


----------



## Spatz79 (6. April 2013)

Langweile jemanden anderen...


----------



## bebo2403 (6. April 2013)

Hey, war nicht böse gemeint. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass du an meinem Post mit den Uhrzeiten etwas falsch verstanden hast. Ich gebe zu, es ist auch schwer zu verstehen, was ich meinte.
Frieden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (6. April 2013)

Morgen Bimmelbahn?


----------



## bebo2403 (6. April 2013)

Roland will da mit nem Kumpel am Start sein. Ich werde wahrscheinlich per Rad an den Wolfskopf und dann auch in die Bimmel steigen.


----------



## T!ll (6. April 2013)

Wann willst du hier losfahren?


----------



## bebo2403 (8. April 2013)

Mittwoch 17 Uhr Laubach!?
Oder wollen wir die Lahnseite fahren?


----------



## Steffi9184 (9. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich in den Sommermonaten so gut wie jedes Wochenende in Koblenz bin suche ich ein paar Leute die Lust haben mir ein paar schöne Strecken ( Hauptsächlich wären Waldwege mit Singletrails super) zu zeigen. Vielleicht fährt ja am Sonntag jemand bei den tollen Temperaturen die vorhergesagt werden?! Meldet euch einfach per PM wenn was geplant ist.....


----------



## bebo2403 (9. April 2013)

Olah,

natürlich wird am Sonntag gefahren, und das ist temperaturunabhängig. Und Samstag, und Freitag...
Ob dir die Trails zusagen, wird sich dann zeigen. Andere Mädels sind übrigens auch schon Mal am Start und das Tempo bestimmt der Langsamste (ganz hinten und alleine)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (9. April 2013)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei....wie schaut es mit Morgen Abend aus bebo?


----------



## bebo2403 (9. April 2013)

17 Uhr!?
Entweder Laubach und dann Stadtwald
oder Kirche Pfaffendorf und Lahn. Mir soll es egal sein.


----------



## kai1978 (9. April 2013)

17 Uhr...bin dabei...die Bärenm...sieht gut aus ..bis morgen


----------



## bebo2403 (9. April 2013)

Also 17Uhr Kirche Pfaffendorf!
Bis morje


----------



## SteFun76 (10. April 2013)

Moin Moin,

falles es heute Nachmittag nicht so schüttet, bin ich am Start..

@ Steffi
Mache gerne mit Dir mal ne Einführungsrunde im Stadtwald. Da ich nach einer kleinen Auszeit nun wieder bike, sollten wir das gleiche Kondilevel haben....  ;-) Schöne Singeltrails sind auch meine Favoriten... ;-) Mehr per PM

CU in the Woods
SteFun


----------



## Stratowski (10. April 2013)

@ Steffi und alle anderen "Sonntagsfahrer" :

Da ich am Wochenende auch mal wieder in der Koblenzer Gegend bin würde ich mich auch bei einer Sonntagstour anschließen. Wäre super, wenn ihr Treffpunkt etc. posten würdet, falls was ansteht.
Grüße


----------



## Pectoralis (10. April 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Also 17Uhr Kirche Pfaffendorf!
> Bis morje



1700...schafft ihr jetzt nix mehr?


----------



## SteFun76 (10. April 2013)

BangBus is still running again....!!!!
Yes


----------



## DerWahnsinn (11. April 2013)

Hallo mein Name ist Dennis,

ich bin dieses Jahr neu hier und würde gerne mal ein paar Trail's rund um KO kennen lernen. Aufgrund von stark aufkommendend Niederländischen-Aktivitäten bin ich allerdings keinem großen Höhenunterschied gewachsen, werde mich aber gerne hiiiiiinten anschließen 

@Bebo: Du machst mir einen sympatischen Eindruck evtl. hast du mal lust auf ne kleinen kennenlernrunde inkl. Eisdiele (Sixc) !?


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2013)

Bei bebo hiiiiinten anschließen?
Mag der das so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (11. April 2013)

@Dennis:  hey...habe mich mal gerade im WW über deine Fahrkünste schlau gemacht...leider muss ich dir mitteilen, das deine Fahrweise nicht für unsere Truppe geeignet ist....wie Du schon beschrieben hast, fahren wir "Trails"...diese definition ist bei uns wohl unterschiedlich...damit Verbinden wir keine Tour zur nächsten Kneipe wie Du sie kennst ....aber halte dich ruhig mal an "bebo"....der wurde gestern Abend zu später Stunde noch in der "Haifischbar" gesichtet und wäre genau der richtige "Trailpartner" für Dich!

Hochachtungsvoll

Kai (Baumkontaktsportler)


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2013)

Haifischbar?
OK, ihr habt mich überzeugt, das Niveau kann nicht mehr sinken.


----------



## bebo2403 (11. April 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> @ (Baumkontaktsportler)





    [MENTION=199082]DerWahnsinn: Hättest wenigstens einen neuen Fake-Account anlegen können
Dir glaube ich sowieso kein Wort mehr, wenn es ums Biken geht. Seit 6-8 Wochen  höre ich immer nur, dass du nächstes Mal mitfährst.
Ich glaube, dass du dein Torque schon längst bei dem Niederländische-Aktivitäten-Eigenbedarf-Dealer deines Vertrauens (ich meine natürlich den Händler für Hollandräder) in Zahlung gegeben hast.


----------



## Fartzilla (11. April 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Hallo mein Name ist Dennis,
> 
> ich bin dieses Jahr neu hier und würde gerne mal ein paar Trail's rund um KO kennen lernen. Aufgrund von stark aufkommendend Niederländischen-Aktivitäten bin ich allerdings keinem großen Höhenunterschied gewachsen, werde mich aber gerne hiiiiiinten anschließen
> 
> @Bebo: Du machst mir einen sympatischen Eindruck evtl. hast du mal lust auf ne kleinen kennenlernrunde inkl. Eisdiele (Sixc) !?



Ich fass es nicht..er lebt noch


----------



## Pectoralis (12. April 2013)

geht heute was?


----------



## bebo2403 (12. April 2013)

bei mir leider nicht.
aber morgen und übermorgen! wie sieht es aus?
wer? wann? wo?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2013)

morgen ab mittag will ich los


----------



## Pectoralis (12. April 2013)

...ok. 

Morgen u. Sonntag bin ich dabei. Bin flexibel was die zeit angeht. 
Gruß vom Turm!


----------



## Pectoralis (12. April 2013)

Oh man. Welche Muschi's haben denn die Kicker zum Big Bamboo verkleinert? Da schwillt mir echt der Hals...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2013)

vielleicht der waldmeister?
besser nix bauen!


----------



## bebo2403 (12. April 2013)

wann willst du morgen starten
1300 laubach!?


----------



## Pectoralis (12. April 2013)

1300 geht klar!

...und die hat mit sicherheit nicht einer der förster "verkleinert". die hätten die ja wohl dann komplett nieder gemacht.


----------



## bebo2403 (12. April 2013)

Was ist mit dir, Rocky?
 Passt 1300 ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2013)

13:00 passt


----------



## kai1978 (12. April 2013)

@bebo:bin Sonntag dabei...weiß das ich heute in Münster versacke . Wieviel Uhr sunday?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2013)

"versacken"?
wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## bebo2403 (12. April 2013)

wir gehen samstag in die stadt. also am sonntag eher so mittags bis gar nicht:kotz:.
na gut, würde für sonntag dann auch 1300 vorschlagen.


----------



## kai1978 (14. April 2013)

Mahlzeit,

wer ist heute in Koblenz nun dabei?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2013)

Feuerwerk abgebrannt?


----------



## kai1978 (14. April 2013)

Habe heute wieder so komisch viele Stempel in der Handinnenfläche


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2013)

"gutes Fleisch" heißt das.


----------



## SteFun76 (15. April 2013)

http://www.riw-direkt.de/?code=Angebot&id=996&promo=Bike-IFF


----------



## SteFun76 (15. April 2013)

Jemand gegen 16.30 Uhr zu haben....???

Cu in the Wood


----------



## StereoIntegrate (15. April 2013)

Ich würde gerne morgen ab 16 uhr ne Runde drehen, Treffpunkt Laubach! ist jemand dazu zu begeistern??

Gruß


----------



## kai1978 (17. April 2013)

könnte ab 16:38 ?!?! wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (17. April 2013)

Hm.... mir wäre 16.33 Uhr lieber... ;-)


----------



## kai1978 (17. April 2013)

Schaffe ich nicht


----------



## StereoIntegrate (17. April 2013)

Laubach? bin dabei


----------



## Basica (17. April 2013)

Alder wat is dat dan, warum hast du nicht gewartet...



SteFun76 schrieb:


> Hm.... mir wäre 16.33 Uhr lieber... ;-)


----------



## SteFun76 (18. April 2013)

Auf wen ? 
Meine imaginären Kumpels waren alle am Start. 
Wir hatten echt viel Spass ;-)
Peace Bro


----------



## Monche (21. April 2013)

Wer hat Lust morgen zu Biken? Muss sie zeit zwischen 17.30 und 20.30 irgendwie überbrücken


----------



## T!ll (22. April 2013)

Hallo,
Hardtailfahren ist ja gerade voll im Trend, ich möchte mir das da kaufen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/156985-focus-marzocchi-888
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## tomtom69 (22. April 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hardtailfahren ist ja gerade voll im Trend, ich möchte mir das da kaufen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/156985-focus-marzocchi-888
> Was meint ihr dazu?



Hi,
mach Dich nicht unglücklich, es sei denn Du hast eine andere 100er Gabel und verkaufst die 888. Wenn das Rad da "vernünftig" fährt, trete ich einer Sekte ein!


----------



## Antilles (22. April 2013)

du findest immer nen kram! aber die kurbel is ja ma geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (22. April 2013)

Abend Till ,

aber das Schloss zum Halter am Sattelrohr muss aber dabei sein!...
Sonst ist es perfekt! Vielleicht etwas hecklastiges Fahrverhalten.
Aber Du kannst ja die Gabel mit einem Pedalriemen zusammen spacken.

el martn


----------



## el martn (22. April 2013)

...und bei Rahmengrösse 56 kannst Du den Rahmen auch als Rennrad aufbauen...
...praktisch...


----------



## T!ll (22. April 2013)

Sollte also ein 1a Allrounder werden, dann kann ich alle anderen Räder verkaufen


----------



## bebo2403 (22. April 2013)

..ist genau dein Bike. Irgendwo hat der Besitzer auch geschrieben, dass die Gabel nicht einfedert > fette 200mm vorne und trotzdem wie ein Starrbike.

Stadtwaldrunde:
Dienstag 1730 Laubach
Mittwoch 1645 Laubach


----------



## kai1978 (23. April 2013)

bin morgen 16:45 dabei!! bringe noch studentenfutter mit ))

 @Till: 200mm kann jeder....probiere es doch da mal mit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/22/sea-otter-2013-lil-shredder-kinderbikes/


----------



## bebo2403 (24. April 2013)

nach den zwei schönen runden folgt morgen
donnerstag um 1645 an der kirche in affendorf die fortsetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (24. April 2013)

@kai: hab meine bekannte aus dem biergarten eben nochmal wegen ihrer heißen freundin angeschrieben. die hat sogar einen eigenen kanal auf youtube:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYkmlfHZUVs&NR=1"]Russian Beach Fantasy - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kai1978 (24. April 2013)

@bebo: liegt gerade neben mir und hat ihr gebiss herausgenommen..he he!
über die ernsthaftigkeit müssen wir uns diesbezüglich noch unterhalten )))


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2013)

heute Richtung Schittenhöhe?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> @kai: hab meine bekannte aus dem biergarten eben nochmal wegen ihrer heißen freundin angeschrieben. die hat sogar einen eigenen kanal auf youtube:
> Russian Beach Fantasy - YouTube



Die federt ja besser las Tills neuer 200mm Ofen!


----------



## kai1978 (27. April 2013)

aloha,

am dienstag wollten wir den hexenpfad e.t.c. schräddaaaan und anschließend aufs blütenfest nach güls.......wer ist dabei???

mfg

baumkontaktsportler


----------



## kai1978 (29. April 2013)

hat jemand ein avid-entlüftungsset leihweise?!?!muss doch in die pfalz....


----------



## Killerzwelch (29. April 2013)

Jou, ich + ne Kreissäge ^^


----------



## T!ll (29. April 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> aloha,
> 
> am dienstag wollten wir den hexenpfad e.t.c. schräddaaaan und anschließend aufs blütenfest nach güls.......wer ist dabei???
> 
> ...



Wann willsten starten?


----------



## bebo2403 (29. April 2013)

Ich bin morgen raus. Ihr werdet irgendwann auch noch feststellen, dass es im Leben Spannenderes gibt, als immer nur zu Biken 


Nämlich einen absolut geilen Rahmen mit Teilen zu bestücken, um dann am nächsten Tag Biken gehen.


----------



## kai1978 (29. April 2013)

16:45 ab gûls?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (29. April 2013)

@bebo:dann stell schonmal die Kiste kalt...das muss gefeiert werden...?! Vielleicht wirste dann mal ein bissl flotter bergab )))


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen raus. Ihr werdet irgendwann auch noch feststellen, dass es im Leben Spannenderes gibt, als immer nur zu Biken
> 
> 
> Nämlich einen absolut geilen Rahmen mit Teilen zu bestücken, um dann am nächsten Tag Biken gehen.



Kannst auch mit mir zum Doc kommen.
Der spritzt dich wieder hoch wenn dir der Rahmen zu schwer ist.
Bekommst auch eine frische Nadel.


----------



## bebo2403 (29. April 2013)

Ach was, mit Kai hab ich mir die Nadeln auch immer geteilt.


----------



## T!ll (29. April 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> 16:45 ab gûls?!



Passt! An der Eisebahnbrücke?

Aha, das Plastikfahrrad ist also bald fertig


----------



## bebo2403 (29. April 2013)

1. Mai: 1. Ausfahrt


----------



## DerWahnsinn (30. April 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Aha, das Plastikfahrrad ist also bald fertig




Wie was Plastikfahrrad !? Jetzt ist man mal ein paar Monate nicht in KO und schon habe ich mindestens drei Räder vom Bebo verpasst


----------



## kai1978 (30. April 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Passt! An der Eisebahnbrücke?
> 
> Aha, das Plastikfahrrad ist also bald fertig


 
jau,eisenbahnbrücke ist super....wären dann zu viert! bis später...


----------



## kai1978 (30. April 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ach was, mit Kai hab ich mir die Nadeln auch immer geteilt.


 

stimmt,war eine schlimme Zeit....Dr.Fuentes hat uns immer nur eine Nadel zur Verfügung gestellt damals.


----------



## kai1978 (30. April 2013)

Hey Peoples!

Können wir mal über was anderen Reden als immer nur "Biken"?! 

Heute sind in Kesselheim ein paar Rockbands...unter anderem "Another Day" und "Tanga Times"....wer hat Bock?
  @Wahnsinn: Das ist deine Chance aus dem Loch zu kommen?! ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (30. April 2013)

Yes, Spring Fever in Kesselheim ist ne Empfehlung für heute Abend ;-)
CU there
Stefun


----------



## DerWahnsinn (30. April 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> @_Wahnsinn_: Das ist deine Chance aus dem Loch zu kommen?! ))



 ich lasse hier ganz bestimmt kein loch aus bevor ich wieder runter ins schöne, wohl behütete Koblenz komme


----------



## Basica (2. Mai 2013)

Gestern habe ich ein Joghurtbecherfahrrad auf dem Fischerpfad entdeckt...


----------



## kai1978 (2. Mai 2013)

Basica schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich ein Joghurtbecherfahrrad auf dem Fischerpfad entdeckt...



Bebos?!...hat bestimmt den "FP" geschoben ?!


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Mai 2013)

Gehe morgen mit Fred auch wieder den Fischer runterschieben. 1330 Laubach


----------



## kai1978 (6. Mai 2013)

Wollten Morgen gegen 16:45 von Güls Richtung Lahnstein...Wer noch?

13:30....fasse es nicht...das schaffe selbst ich nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (6. Mai 2013)

da simma dabei
ich hoffe, dass ich rechtzeitig zu hause bin


----------



## kai1978 (6. Mai 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> da simma dabei
> ich hoffe, dass ich rechtzeitig zu hause bin




Kommst auf deinem neuen Joghurtbecher geritten?!


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Mai 2013)

Bist doch nur neidisch.
Bau dir doch selber einen.
Einfach am Mittwoch Morgen zwei bis drei gelbe Säcke klauen, bevor das Müllauto sie einsammelt. Dann kaufst du alle Tuben Vulkanisierflüssigkeit, die du beim Fahrrad Franz und Stadler bekommen kannst und los geht es.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2013)

der baut doch aus der einen gelben tüte das unterrohr, die andere tüte raucht de.


----------



## SteFun76 (8. Mai 2013)

Gleich jemand zu haben ???
CU in the Wood
Stefun


----------



## T!ll (13. Mai 2013)

Morgen Fahrradfahren! 17Uhr, wo&wohin wird noch geklärt


----------



## kai1978 (14. Mai 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Morgen Fahrradfahren! 17Uhr, wo&wohin wird noch geklärt


 

wenn wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei....habe auch einen neuen teleskoplenker 

laubach?


----------



## SteFun76 (14. Mai 2013)

Jupp, me 2

Wenn Wetter passt, bin ich am Start !! 
Hihihihihi " Schönwetterfahrer " hihihi

CU in the Wood
Stephan


----------



## kai1978 (14. Mai 2013)

till muss noch ein bissl die schulbank drücken und kann erst ab 18 uhr....bin dann 17 uhr an der laubach!


----------



## SteFun76 (14. Mai 2013)

jupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (14. Mai 2013)

Also die Streberfraktion startet 18 Uhr an der Gülser Brücke zum Hexenpfad


----------



## Pectoralis (18. Mai 2013)

Geht heute was?


----------



## kai1978 (18. Mai 2013)

krank


----------



## Antilles (18. Mai 2013)

Ich wäre heut nachmittag bei ner runde dabei!


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Mai 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Geht heute was?


Geht morgen was?


----------



## Pectoralis (18. Mai 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Geht morgen was?



Kann erst ab 3... Natürlich bei jedem Wetter


----------



## Basica (19. Mai 2013)

Naklar, jetzt, wenn du faules Schwein mal aufstehen würdest!


bebo2403 schrieb:


> Geht morgen was?


----------



## bebo2403 (22. Mai 2013)

geht gleich noch jemand mit biken?


----------



## T!ll (22. Mai 2013)

Wir treffen uns 18 Uhr bei der Kirche am Löhrcenter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (22. Mai 2013)

wo geht es hin?
wollte eigentlich schon um 17 los


----------



## T!ll (22. Mai 2013)

also ich weiß noch nicht was geplant ist, schätze mal Stadtwald. Früher schaff ich's nicht


----------



## SteFun76 (25. Mai 2013)

Gleich jemand zu haben???


----------



## kai1978 (25. Mai 2013)

Du bist ja ekelhaft ))warte bis Plastikfahrrad kommt...dann habe ich konditionell eine schniddeeee


----------



## kai1978 (25. Mai 2013)

Habe Sehnsucht nach der haifischbar


----------



## bebo2403 (25. Mai 2013)

Seit dem Gang durch das Auslassdrehkreuz gestern Abend habe ich Sehnsucht nach der Saunalandschaft in den Emser Thermen. Wieso warst du eigentlich nicht dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (25. Mai 2013)

Weil keiner Beacheid gesagt hat! 
Gaysendet vom Remsteclen


----------



## kai1978 (28. Mai 2013)

Heute jemand beim Yoghurtbecher treffen dabei?

16:41 laubach? 

@bebo: sind wir dann alleine?! ))))))))


----------



## SteFun76 (28. Mai 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Heute jemand beim Yoghurtbecher treffen dabei?
> 
> 16:41 laubach?
> 
> @bebo: sind wir dann alleine?! ))))))))



Shit, bei mir wird heute gewienert.... 
Falle leider aus. 
cheers

PS: Please some more respect of the "CarbonHobel"


----------



## kai1978 (28. Mai 2013)

fahren um 16:30 an der gülser brücke los...

greetze


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Mai 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Heute jemand beim Yoghurtbecher treffen dabei?
> 
> 16:41 laubach?
> 
> @bebo: sind wir dann alleine?! ))))))))



Ja ich
Oh, zu spät

Am WE geht es nach Lugano
Noch jemand ohne Ticket und mit spontaner Lust dabei?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2013)

bin gerade von Malle zurück, veiel Spaß und gutes Wetter für euch!


----------



## bebo2403 (1. Juni 2013)

Dank des guten Wetters in der Schweiz, fahre ich gleich Hometrails.
Ist noch jemand kurzfristig zu motivieren?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juni 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Dank des guten Wetters in der Schweiz, fahre ich gleich Hometrails.
> Ist noch jemand kurzfristig zu motivieren?



ist sehr schwer.


----------



## bebo2403 (1. Juni 2013)

das ist ja schon ein ja
wann gehts los?


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Juni 2013)

*Er sucht Ihn:*
Mann im besten Alter (37)
sportlich, volles Haar, NR, AV, NS,
sucht das schnelle Glück zu Zweit oder in der Gruppe.
Hat morgen Nachmittag/Abend jemand Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> *Er sucht Ihn:*
> Mann im besten Alter (37)
> sportlich, volles Haar, NR, AV, NS,
> sucht das schnelle Glück zu Zweit oder in der Gruppe.
> Hat morgen Nachmittag/Abend jemand Zeit?



am Freitagnachmittag würde ich einen nicht grauhaarigen Jüngling nochmals ran nehmen.....


----------



## SteFun76 (4. Juni 2013)

Bei so einem Gruppendings bin ich morgen gerne dabei.....


----------



## Basica (5. Juni 2013)

Manohman, was geht hier ab? Also sortieren wir mal. Einer steht auf Gruppendings, der andere ist farbenblind und der dritte ein Stricher. Ich glaube da passe ich gut dazu, wenn ich es schaffe komme ich mit, wird aber zeitlich knapp...


----------



## bebo2403 (5. Juni 2013)

1730 Laubach??


----------



## kai1978 (5. Juni 2013)

Wegen hoher Nachfrage des "Gruppendings" erst ab Morgen wieder Verfügbar!

Hochachtungsvoll

Mc Fly


----------



## SteFun76 (5. Juni 2013)

17.30 Uhr sollte funktionieren, sofern die aktuelle Verkehrslage es zu läßt !!


----------



## bebo2403 (5. Juni 2013)

1730 schaffe ich wohl doch nicht mehr.
Ich beantrage Vertagung auf den morgigen Donnerstag. Uhrzeit?


----------



## SteFun76 (5. Juni 2013)

Das ja doof, hab jetzt schon alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt um pünktlich zu sein.... 
Naja, dann geh ich den AOK ein wenig hüpfen...
Was ist eigentlich mit diesem sexy vollharigen Skilehrertyp, der plötzlich hier auftauchte und genau so schnell wieder weg war....? Lebt der noch? 
Cheers bis morgen


----------



## bebo2403 (5. Juni 2013)

Diesem Typen muss ich gleich helfen, einen Kühlschrank in seine neuen Lasterhöhle (4. Stock) zu schleppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (5. Juni 2013)

Ahhhhh verstehe ;-)


----------



## bebo2403 (5. Juni 2013)

Morgen A2, B1, Urlaubstrails und Haifischbar
oder Stadtwald und Biergarten?


----------



## SteFun76 (5. Juni 2013)

Bevorzuge große Stadtwaldrunde mit Biergarten....


----------



## kai1978 (6. Juni 2013)

mir egal...darf eh nur noch alkoholfrei trinken 
also 17:30 laubach heute?


wer hat denn mal lust mit in den ww nach betzdorf pädchen schräddaaaaaan?
spaßfaktor garantieren der stauminister und ich....
zeitliche vorschläge sind erwünscht!


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Juni 2013)

Ich.
Samstag, Sonntag, mir egal. Ich werde mal einen Antrag beim Chef einreichen.


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Juni 2013)

Ich könnte heute schon ab 1530.
Von mir aus aber auch 1730, wenn es bei euch nicht anders geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (6. Juni 2013)

Wasnu? Steht 17.30 Uhr??


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Juni 2013)

jo1730steht


----------



## T!ll (6. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf ein ausgedehntes Moselründchen Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Pectoralis (6. Juni 2013)

also ich fand ja die hexenpfad -dieblich berg-stadtwald runde ganz geil...
kann allerdings nur sonntag zwischen 0900 und 1500 uhr


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Juni 2013)

Es steht auch noch ein Ausflug in den Westerwald auf dem Plan. Allerdings ist das wohl noch unsicher.
Kai kann mehr dazu sagen, falls der Höllenritt auf seinem neuen Carbon-Haarteil ihm nicht die letzten Gehirnzellen kaputtgeschüttelt hat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2013)

Dem Kai kann das Carbongerüttel nix mehr anhaben.

In den Westerwald will ich jedenfalls mit.
Dieses WE kann ich aber nicht.


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Juni 2013)

Du meinst also, seine letzten Gehirnzellen schwimmen gut konserviert und entkoppelt vom Gerüttel in einer großen Alkoholblase in seinem Schädel rum?
Hmm, jetzt wo du es sagst. Das kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## T!ll (7. Juni 2013)

Heute noch einer gegen 1630?


----------



## Antilles (7. Juni 2013)

Morgen gegen 9 bin ich bei ner moselrunde dabei :-D sonntag erst nachmittags


----------



## kai1978 (7. Juni 2013)

Carbon Rahmen wurde soeben komplett in Schläuchen eingewickelt...sonst wird wieder über die Lautstärke auf den Trails gemeckert....
*
Westerwaldendlostrailtour*: Sollen wir dann Samstag , den 15.6. mal ins Auge fassen?
Wer kann?  

Werde mich dann jetzt mal zur Burg Frankenstein begeben bis Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (7. Juni 2013)

Also, heute habt ihr im Wald nichts verpasst. Bebo hat die ganze Zeit an meinem Rad rumgeschraubt, ging mir etwas auf den Sack aber scheinbar hatte er heute Morgen einen Schraubenschlüssel gefrühstückt. Ich würde das Ganze gerne nochmal versuchen. Also das Fahren...


----------



## T!ll (7. Juni 2013)

Werde morgen um 9 Uhr losradeln, moselaufwärts. Erste Abfahrt Hexenpfad usw. Bis Treis oder Cochem sollte drin sein, je nachdem was die Beine sagen. Dann irgendwann per Zug zurück.


----------



## Basica (7. Juni 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Werde morgen um 9 Uhr losradeln, moselaufwärts. Erste Abfahrt Hexenpfad usw. Bis Treis oder Cochem sollte drin sein, je nachdem was die Beine sagen. Dann irgendwann per Zug zurück.



Das werde ich wohl leider nicht schaffen...


----------



## Pectoralis (8. Juni 2013)

Um 0930 starte ich nach Stromberg...ein Platz wäre noch frei.


----------



## SteFun76 (8. Juni 2013)

Falle am WE leider aus.... Hab nen neuen Kumpel um den ich mich ganz intensiv kümmern muss..... hihihihihi 
AMG C 63 V 8  
Cheers 
Stephan


----------



## Pectoralis (8. Juni 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Falle am WE leider aus.... Hab nen neuen Kumpel um den ich mich ganz intensiv kümmern muss..... hihihihihi
> AMG C 63 V 8
> Cheers
> Stephan



Poser


----------



## T!ll (8. Juni 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> *
> Westerwaldendlostrailtour*: Sollen wir dann Samstag , den 15.6. mal ins Auge fassen?
> Wer kann?



Gruppendings im Siegerland? Gerne!


----------



## bebo2403 (10. Juni 2013)

Morgen (Dienstag) 17:30 Laubach zur Stadtwaldrunde


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Morgen (Dienstag) 17:30 Laubach zur Stadtwaldrunde



Pah, immer der Dienstag an dem ich kann.
Geht Mittwoch auch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fredthefox (10. Juni 2013)

jo, bin dabei morgen! sag noch matze und flibbo bescheid! bis morgen


----------



## bebo2403 (10. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Geht Mittwoch auch was?


Ich würde am Mittwoch auch nochmal 'ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Pectoralis (10. Juni 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich würde am Mittwoch auch nochmal 'ne Runde drehen.



Du würdest jeden Tag ne Runde drehen...

Wieso verkaufst du deine Altreifen? Die sollst du doch dem BängBus Besitzer spenden

Bis morgen


----------



## kai1978 (10. Juni 2013)

Bin morgen 17:30  mit :"stiflers mum"dabei


----------



## Basica (10. Juni 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Bin morgen 17:30  mit :"stiflers mum"dabei



In dem Fall wird Finch auch versuchen da zu sein...


----------



## bebo2403 (11. Juni 2013)

Morgen (Mittwoch) 17:00 Treffpunkt Pfaffendorfer Brücke zur Lahnrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (12. Juni 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Morgen (Mittwoch) 17:00 Treffpunkt Pfaffendorfer Brücke zur Lahnrunde


 
dürfen auch Fullys mit!


----------



## SteFun76 (12. Juni 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> dürfen auch Fullys mit!



Hahaha.....

Noch ne Gaytailmaratonrunde verkraften meine Oberschenkel nicht 

Bis die Tage... 
cheers


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Juni 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> dürfen auch Fullys mit!



Ich fahre heute auch Fully. Das sieht nämlich schon ganz traurig aus


----------



## fredthefox (13. Juni 2013)

fahren heute um 18 uhr ne fernsehturmrunde! wer will kann sich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## kevinphillip (13. Juni 2013)

Weiß jemand wie es in stromberg aussieht am we .. Ist die Strecke getrocknet ..


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2013)

kevinphillip schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es in stromberg aussieht am we .. Ist die Strecke getrocknet ..



guck mal aus dem Fenster....


----------



## kevinphillip (13. Juni 2013)

Regen ...!!! Eben deshalb wenn sie trocken ist wird sie das verkraften wenn nit ist sie zu am WE.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2013)

der boden ist dermaßen satt, das ist brei.


----------



## kevinphillip (13. Juni 2013)

Ok , kann ich das WE vergessen .. Danke dir.


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Juni 2013)

Die Ampel zeigt im Moment noch grün.
Wir fahren gleich hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (14. Juni 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Die Ampel zeigt im Moment noch grün.
> Wir fahren gleich hin.



Who is wir..???


----------



## kevinphillip (14. Juni 2013)

Gut dann Berichte mal .. Wie es aussieht wollte morgen dahin...


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Juni 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Who is wir..???



Deine Mudda und ich


----------



## kai1978 (14. Juni 2013)

Bin Dienstag in Stromberg...Urlaub...wenn jemand Lust hat?!


----------



## Pectoralis (14. Juni 2013)

Hab Dienstag auch Urlaubð bin dabei


----------



## SteFun76 (14. Juni 2013)

Ey, Minuskai....
Wollten wir nicht nächste Do wohin???


----------



## Pectoralis (14. Juni 2013)

...morgen 10.00 uhr fischer. Mit spaten!


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Juni 2013)

kevinphillip schrieb:


> Gut dann Berichte mal .. Wie es aussieht wollte morgen dahin...


Morgen sollte es fast komplett trocken sein.


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Juni 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> ...morgen 10.00 uhr fischer. Mit spaten!



hört sich gut an. mein klappspaten liegt aber im gaybang-bus und 10uhr ist nicht realisierbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kevinphillip (14. Juni 2013)

Danke dir für die Info...


----------



## hanz-hanz (16. Juni 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> ...morgen 10.00 uhr fischer. Mit spaten!



Was wollt ihr etz wieder einfacher machen? Es sind ja bald keine kurven und anspruchsvollen Stücke in der Abfahrt! Alles nur noch gerade den Berg runter.

Da kann bald meine Oma mit deiner Mudda Tandem fahren auf dem Fischer...


----------



## kai1978 (16. Juni 2013)

Dienstag früh Stromberg....wer ist nun dabei?


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Juni 2013)

Ich gehe arbeiten.


----------



## SteFun76 (16. Juni 2013)

Bin auch arbeiten .....


----------



## Alpolex (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte anbei nur mal vor Mountainbikesperren / -fallen im Bereich des Forsthaus Kühkopf warnen. Die Waldstrecke die vom Parkplatz am Remstecken abwärts am Forsthaus Kühkopf weiter zum Waldparkplatz geht der nahe des Remstecken ist, ist tageweise mit armdicken Ästen ausgelegt.

Diese liegen in regelmäßigen Abständen hinter Kurven, oder hinter kleinen Drops, vor allem in Schnellfahrbereichen. Ich hab mich selbst weil ich ausgewichen bin, und in ne ausgewaschene Spurrinne gefahren bin übel abgelegt. Der Helm ist durch, Schürfwunden an Armen und Beinen.

Die Äste sind bei genauerer Betrachtung, vor allem am Freitag Abend, genau platziert und in die Fahrspuren gelegt um den Biker zum Fallen zu bringen.

Habt Acht, passt auf euch Auf. Ich finde es einfach nur assozial, zudem mein brandneues Fahrrad jetzt erstmal morgen begutachtet wird, ob das vordere Laufrad einen weg hat. Abgesehen davon dass ich kaum Laufen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (16. Juni 2013)

Alpolex schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte anbei nur mal vor Mountainbikesperren / -fallen im Bereich des Forsthaus Kühkopf warnen. Die Waldstrecke die vom Parkplatz am Remstecken abwärts am Forsthaus Kühkopf weiter zum Waldparkplatz geht der nahe des Remstecken ist, ist tageweise mit armdicken Ästen ausgelegt.
> 
> ...



No Go! Dann wünsche ich dir mal eine gute Besserung. Leider ist das in diesem Bereich nicht zum ersten Mal. Vor einigen Jahren wurden dort auch schon des Öfteren solche Fallen aufgestellt. Das geht natürlich gar nicht! Leider erwischt man so Leute nur sehr schwer


----------



## Alpolex (16. Juni 2013)

Hey,

hast du dazu denn irgendwelche Infos für mich? Ich werde die Tage mit einem guten Freund von mir der Fotograf ist mal hochauflösende Bilder schießen, falls sich denn neue Sperren auftun. Ich ärgere mich nur, dass ich nicht daran Gedacht hab Bilder zu machen. Habe heute jedenfalls auch noch zwei Jungs davor gewarnt.

Wer bitte macht denn so etwas? Das geht mir wirklich nicht in den Kopf...
Derjenige der die Sperre gelegt hat muss sich aber nicht ängstigen dass ich ihn Anzeige. Wenn ich sojemanden mal erwische werde ich das selbst erledigen...


----------



## Spatz79 (16. Juni 2013)

Doofe Menschen machen so was.


----------



## kai1978 (17. Juni 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Hab Dienstag auch Urlaubð bin dabei


 

hey,

steht das noch mit stromberg?
so wie es ausschaut wÃ¤ren wir zu zweit?!?!

laubach treffen? 8:30? ab mittag 35 grad...


----------



## kai1978 (17. Juni 2013)

heute 17:15 laubach?


----------



## kai1978 (17. Juni 2013)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr etz wieder einfacher machen? Es sind ja bald keine kurven und anspruchsvollen Stücke in der Abfahrt! Alles nur noch gerade den Berg runter.
> 
> Da kann bald meine Oma mit deiner Mudda Tandem fahren auf dem Fischer...


 

Welchen Teil trägst du dazu bei Hanz?


----------



## Pectoralis (17. Juni 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> steht das noch mit stromberg?
> so wie es ausschaut wären wir zu zweit?!?!
> ...




Bin dabei. Wären dann zu viert. Würde dir 0900 Uhr noch passen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch 17:15Uhr (Laubach) Stadtwaldrunde und anschließend Bier?


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch bin ich dabei.


----------



## kai1978 (17. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei....und wenn es nur Bier trinken ist....haifischbar outdoor ...ich freu mich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (18. Juni 2013)

http://imaginate.redbull.com/


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2013)

und zack bin ich wieder aus...

kann man Mittwoch doch nicht mit


----------



## kai1978 (19. Juni 2013)

kann heute erst ab 18:15....wer noch?


----------



## bebo2403 (19. Juni 2013)

Ist für mich auch ok.


----------



## kai1978 (19. Juni 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ist für mich auch ok.


 
komme dann vom Asterstein....trotzdem Laubach treffen?


----------



## bebo2403 (19. Juni 2013)

dann können wir uns auch am lidl treffen. kurz nach sechs? wollen wir dann lahn fahren oder trotzdem stadtwald?


----------



## kai1978 (19. Juni 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> dann können wir uns auch am lidl treffen. kurz nach sechs? wollen wir dann lahn fahren oder trotzdem stadtwald?




Hat sich gerade noch einer angemeldet .....18:20 laubach...okay?


----------



## bebo2403 (19. Juni 2013)

Läuft!
Hast du deinen Gabelschaft inzwischen wieder angeklebt?


----------



## kai1978 (19. Juni 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Läuft!
> Hast du deinen Gabelschaft inzwischen wieder angeklebt?


 

Weiß auch nicht wie das passieren konnte...Wer hätte gedacht das nach einem kleinen Freiflug gleich der Gabelschaft bricht....mit dem Hardtail wäre das alles nicht passiert......bin aber froh das selbst Fachleute ratlos sind .  Habe es mittels einem Stock und bissl Panzerband wieder fest geklebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (19. Juni 2013)

Was hast du denn angestellt?


----------



## kai1978 (19. Juni 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Was hast du denn angestellt?


 

Flowtrail in Stramppppelberg


----------



## T!ll (19. Juni 2013)

Du sollst doch nicht so fest am Lenker ziehen beim Manual


----------



## Tiger 2001 (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn ihr Lahn fahrt, wäre ich um 19Uhr am Panzerwaschplatz Schmittenhöhe.


----------



## Pectoralis (19. Juni 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Was hast du denn angestellt?



Einfach zu langsam...


----------



## SteFun76 (19. Juni 2013)

Ich geb mir heute Hitzefrei...!!
Es sei denn, die Temperatur fÃ¤llt in der nÃ¤chsten Stunde um zehn Punkte ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (20. Juni 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Einfach zu langsam...




Definitiv!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juni 2013)

[



so sieht dass aus wenn dir die nüsse runterfallen?


----------



## kai1978 (20. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> so sieht dass aus wenn dir die nüsse runterfallen?


 

war auch blöd als ich mit den klicker am schaft hängen geblieben bin


----------



## Basica (20. Juni 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> war auch blöd als ich mit den klicker am schaft hängen geblieben bin



Ah ok damit wäre jetzt auch klar warum das Teil gebrochen ist. Bei den stahlharten Killerklicker...


----------



## T!ll (21. Juni 2013)

Wer ist heute Nachmittag unterwegs?


----------



## kai1978 (21. Juni 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Wer ist heute Nachmittag unterwegs?


 

Der "Rockyrider" and "Baumkontaktsportler" ....genaue Uhrzeit muss der Rocky gleich noch Posten...zwischen 14-15 Uhr 

Trails ohne Sprünge sind erwünscht


----------



## T!ll (21. Juni 2013)

Läuft


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juni 2013)

15 Uhr Laubach klappt bei mir.
OK?


----------



## kai1978 (21. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 15 Uhr Laubach klappt bei mir.
> OK?


 

Dabei!!!


----------



## T!ll (21. Juni 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (21. Juni 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## KING CHRIS (21. Juni 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## SteFun76 (21. Juni 2013)

Ich nicht


----------



## kai1978 (21. Juni 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Ich nicht




war klar


----------



## SteFun76 (21. Juni 2013)

Bin Gayschäftlich unterwegs..... 

Klingt komisch, ist aber so...!!!


----------



## bebo2403 (21. Juni 2013)

@kai1978:Ich muss um spätestens 18:30 wieder in E'stein sein.
Wenn du also dein mächtiges Glockenspiel heute mal nicht gegen irgend einen Schaft hämmern würdest, wäre ich sehr erfreut.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juni 2013)

der versteht unter "Glockenspiel" doch etwas ganz anderes?
Habe gehört, der "Glockeneigentümer" sei ihm dabei egal?


----------



## kai1978 (21. Juni 2013)

Ist echt unglaublich was Titanmurmeln so anrichten können!

he he..ihr kennt wohl schon meine Vorlieben...denke aber das sollten wir bergauf weiter eruieren....)))


----------



## Pectoralis (21. Juni 2013)

Morgen 10 Uhr Laubach. Auf dem Fischer steht ja noch was aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (22. Juni 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Morgen 10 Uhr Laubach. Auf dem Fischer steht ja noch was aus...



Schade, habe ich jetzt erst gelesen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juni 2013)

bin heute gegen 14:30 zur stadtwaldrunde an der laubach
jemand dabei?


----------



## Basica (22. Juni 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> bin heute gegen 14:30 zur stadtwaldrunde an der laubach
> jemand dabei?



Heute ist das Timing aber echt schwer, war gerade mit Bebo eine schnelle Runde.


----------



## Pectoralis (22. Juni 2013)

Was geht denn morgen?


----------



## kai1978 (22. Juni 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Was geht denn morgen?



Fischersprung bestanden? Kranke Sau....


----------



## Basica (22. Juni 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Was geht denn morgen?



Ich wäre für eine frühe Runde. Einige Radsportler wollen wohl am späten Nachmittag los. Das ginge zwar eventuell auch aber früher wäre mir eigentlich lieber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (22. Juni 2013)

Ich würde auch gerne um 10 los..


----------



## SteFun76 (22. Juni 2013)

Am Start...!!!


----------



## hanz-hanz (23. Juni 2013)

Gratulation an die Baumeister vom Fischerpfad!
Jetzt sind die unteren Kurven auch bald von jedem Idioten zu fahren.
Ich empfehle, gleich direkt eine Gerade bis zur Treppe anzulegen!
Mit besten Empfehlungen von einem, der noch Kurven fahren kann!


----------



## Basica (23. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## kai1978 (23. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## Spatz79 (23. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## hanz-hanz (23. Juni 2013)

Basica schrieb:


> ...



Ups, da bin ich wohl jemanden auf die Füße getreten! 
 Oh Kinder....sagt das nächste Mal bescheid, dann bringe ich Dir die Sandförmchen meiner Kinder vorbei!

Ps. Das, was du geschrieben hast, war nicht sehr nett!


----------



## SteFun76 (23. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## KING CHRIS (23. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2013)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> ...........
> Mit besten Empfehlungen von einem, der noch Kurven fahren kann!



Neid...


----------



## Pectoralis (24. Juni 2013)

um mal wieder auf das wesentliche zurück zu kommen...morgen 1800 laubach. vielleicht hat unser ghostrider auch zeit? dann könnten wir ja dann das ein oder andere klären...


----------



## KING CHRIS (24. Juni 2013)

Ich sage mal zu. Kann aber sein, dass ich das gar nicht schaffe.


----------



## kai1978 (24. Juni 2013)

Wie ihr wisst ist meine Gabel hier zerbrochen......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMN8aD2Q6ok

Toxo spendiert eine neue....bin dann ab Mittwoch/Donnerstag bei der "Ghostrider" Tour dabei.

Hochachtungsvoll

Mc Fly


----------



## kai1978 (24. Juni 2013)

Dank "SteFun76" bekomme ich gerade ein schlechtes Gewissen bezüglich "Carbon" ....he he he he he he he he


----------



## KING CHRIS (25. Juni 2013)

Bin leider raus. 1800 schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## SteFun76 (26. Juni 2013)

Hm...
Warum gibt mir das zu denken....?????

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prdqBNPhMFk"]Cannondale Moto Carbon broken - "Lifetime" warranty - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Pectoralis (29. Juni 2013)

Was geht morgen?


----------



## T!ll (30. Juni 2013)

Heute gegen 18 Uhr jemand Lust auf ne flotte Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (1. Juli 2013)

Servus Jungs,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich in der Nähe von Koblenz " Alpinestars Schoneres" anprobieren kann??

THX
CU in the Woods


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juli 2013)

Canyon?


----------



## kai1978 (1. Juli 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich in der Nähe von Koblenz " Alpinestars Schoneres" anprobieren kann??
> 
> ...


 

HIER:  

http://www.club-bigbamboo.de/


----------



## T!ll (1. Juli 2013)

Der FahrradFranz hat (hatte?) welche


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juli 2013)

Ich meine bei Canyon gibt´s die auch. Ansonsten mal Polo, Lois öder den Böning  anfahren.


----------



## kai1978 (1. Juli 2013)

Morgen 18:00 Laubach...Einweihung des neuen "Speckfötzchen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich versuche da zu sein.


----------



## Basica (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn der Streckenteil diesen Namen trägt werde ich natürlich auch dabei sein...


----------



## SteFun76 (2. Juli 2013)

Der heutige Tag wird in die Geschichte eingehen... 

Ich habe durch eine willensgesteuerte Eigenbewegung die Hallen dieses Fahrradversenders an Mosel betreten..... 

War aber nach 1,5 min. wieder draußen ( hoffentlich hat mich keiner gesehen )

Die hatten leider keine Schoneres von Alpinestars.... 

CU in the Woods 
Stefun


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Juli 2013)

Du wurdest auch mit einem Torque FRX auf dem Hof gesehen.
Freut mich, dass du endlich Einsicht zeigst.


----------



## SteFun76 (2. Juli 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Du wurdest auch mit einem Torque FRX auf dem Hof gesehen.
> Freut mich, dass du endlich Einsicht zeigst.



Hahahahahaha....

Das kann garnicht sein 

BG in the Woods


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Juli 2013)

Ah, verstehe. Du wolltest es bis zur Auslieferung geheim halten und uns dann überraschen. Sorry
Also an alle: Stefan hat natürlich kein Flashzone bestellt.


----------



## Pectoralis (2. Juli 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ah, verstehe. Du wolltest es bis zur Auslieferung geheim halten und uns dann überraschen. Sorry
> Also an alle: Stefan hat natürlich kein Flashzone bestellt.




natürlich hat er keines bestellt. die sind doch sofort lieferbar ich frage mich nur,warum er mich ständig über meins ausfragt... ich hab da so ne ahnung


----------



## T!ll (2. Juli 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Der heutige Tag wird in die Geschichte eingehen...
> 
> Ich habe durch eine willensgesteuerte Eigenbewegung die Hallen dieses Fahrradversenders an Mosel betreten.....
> 
> ...




Du fährst jetzt CANYON??


----------



## Basica (3. Juli 2013)

Finde ich gut, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Canyon!
Gute Entscheidung 
*"Canyon Stefun"*


----------



## kai1978 (3. Juli 2013)

@stefun:

Hey,schließe mich allen an......Alles alles gute mit dem Teil....das Rad wird aufjedenfall länger als dein Cannondale halten...hoffe nur das du dann ein bissl schneller wirst! Aber sag mal,du hattest bei* CANYON* noch Thrombosestrümpfe in der Hand...wofür sind die denn gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juli 2013)

Hey SteFun, auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zum neuen Hobel!


----------



## kai1978 (4. Juli 2013)

Am Samstag startet gegen 14 Uhr eine Pädchentour im WW (Betzdorf)...Wer hat Lust???


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Juli 2013)

...und was geht heute?


----------



## fredthefox (4. Juli 2013)

ich wäre heute am start!


----------



## SteFun76 (4. Juli 2013)

Auch am Start...??? 
Aber ohne Gayon..!!
Cheers


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Juli 2013)

falls noch jemand kurzfristig kann:
fred, basica und ich treffen uns um 14:30 an der pfaffendorfer kirche.


----------



## SteFun76 (4. Juli 2013)

Geil, sehr kurzfristig..... 
Bin ja äußerst spontan, aber das bekomme ich nicht realisiert ;-)


----------



## SteFun76 (4. Juli 2013)

So in 30 min jemand für ne Turmrunde mit Bag Bambootrail zu haben??


----------



## great87rick (4. Juli 2013)

Abend,
wollte mit 2 Kumpels in 2 Wochen eine 2-3 Tagestour machen mit schöner Landschaft und Trails. Habt ihr einen guten Tipp in der Umgebung?
Habe an den Rheinsteig gedacht, mit dem Zug bis St. Goar oder noch etwas weiter und dann hoch bis Ko. Hat jemand Erfahrungen in welchem Bereich es sich gut und wo nicht so gut fahren lässt? Oder vielleicht alternativen?
Wenn jemand Lust hat, kann er sich gere anschließen, Termin steht aber noch nicht;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (5. Juli 2013)

Heute 16:00-16:30 große Runde...ein paar Leutchen sind schon dabei...anschließend 5.0 in Dosen...wer noch?


----------



## Pectoralis (5. Juli 2013)

Ab Laubach? Bin dabei


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juli 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Ab Laubach? Bin dabei



Kai1978 trifft am meistens am Bahnhofsklo...


----------



## fredthefox (5. Juli 2013)

komme auch rumm! wann denn genau?!


----------



## kai1978 (5. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kai1978 trifft am meistens am Bahnhofsklo...


 

oder "haifischbar"


----------



## kai1978 (5. Juli 2013)

16:30 laubach....bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (6. Juli 2013)

Moin! Heute Nachmittag jemand gegen 17..18 Uhr? Stadtwald, Hexenpfad oder Lahn


----------



## mi_kro (6. Juli 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Moin! Heute Nachmittag jemand gegen 17..18 Uhr? Stadtwald, Hexenpfad oder Lahn


 
Hi Till,

ja wollte um die Uhrzeit ne Tour starten. Hast du aber nicht vll Bock Brodenbach zu fahren. Wollten wir ja eh mal. 

Gruß Michael aus Güls


----------



## T!ll (6. Juli 2013)

mi_kro schrieb:


> Hi Till,
> 
> ja wollte um die Uhrzeit ne Tour starten. Hast du aber nicht vll Bock Brodenbach zu fahren. Wollten wir ja eh mal.
> 
> Gruß Michael aus Güls



Das klingt gut, versuche dann mal gegen 18 Uhr startklar zu sein


----------



## Antilles (7. Juli 2013)

Teufelsley oder wie in brodenbach? Bin dabei! Vielleich bekomm ich meinen alten herrn noch überredet


----------



## Basica (7. Juli 2013)

So ihr Männer entweder Stahl oder Torque, scheiß auf den 650B Modequatsch...
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/07/02/canyon-spyshots-torque-und-stitched-nachfolger/


----------



## T!ll (7. Juli 2013)

Bevor ich mich wieder aus dem Staub mache um 2 Monate hart in den Alpen zu arbeiten würd ich gern mit so vielen wie möglich von euch nochmal ne gescheite Stadtwaldrunde fahren. Anschließend Biergarten & je nach Bedarf PipersCorner 

Donnerstag um 18.00 an der Laubach


----------



## Basica (7. Juli 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich wieder aus dem Staub mache um 2 Monate hart in den Alpen zu arbeiten würd ich gern mit so vielen wie möglich von euch nochmal ne gescheite Stadtwaldrunde fahren. Anschließend Biergarten & je nach Bedarf PipersCorner
> 
> Donnerstag um 18.00 an der Laubach



Coole Sache, finde ich gut dass du es nochmal mit den Profiurlaubsdownhillern aufnimmst ;-)
Donnerstag werde ich mal versuchen dabei zu sein.


----------



## kai1978 (8. Juli 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich wieder aus dem Staub mache um 2 Monate hart in den Alpen zu arbeiten würd ich gern mit so vielen wie möglich von euch nochmal ne gescheite Stadtwaldrunde fahren. Anschließend Biergarten & je nach Bedarf PipersCorner
> 
> Donnerstag um 18.00 an der Laubach




Bin dabei!


----------



## Pectoralis (8. Juli 2013)

moje 18.00 Uhr?


----------



## bebo2403 (9. Juli 2013)

das sollte ich schaffen.
bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo Till,
leider werde ich es am Donnerstag nicht schaffen. Habe gerade da noch eine Besprechung... 
viel Spaß bei Deinem Arbeitseinsatz in den Bergen!

el martn


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juli 2013)

dabei


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juli 2013)

komme heute später nach Hause, klappt leider nicht


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Juli 2013)

geht morgen abend was?


----------



## SteFun76 (16. Juli 2013)

Vorher See wäre cool... 
Wir können nach Mehrungen fahren, aufm Rückweg gibt's nen coolen Wackboardsee


----------



## Pectoralis (16. Juli 2013)

Ich würde ne SW Runde drehen...mit anschließendem Kaltgetränk im Kowelenzer Biergarten


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Juli 2013)

18Uhr Laubach!?


----------



## Pectoralis (17. Juli 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> 18Uhr Laubach!?



Bin leider raus. Familie krank...


----------



## Pectoralis (19. Juli 2013)

geht heute nachmittag was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lantz (21. Juli 2013)

Heidiho!!

Ich bin die nächsten zwei Wochen in Koblenz und wollte mal fragen, wo man gut fahren kann und ob man sich auch jemanden anschließen kann für eine Tour.


----------



## Pectoralis (23. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es heute Abend aus? Oder bewegt sich hier keiner mehr?


----------



## SteFun76 (23. Juli 2013)

Moinsen, 
jemand zufällig nen Reduziersteuersatz von 1.5 auf 1.18 zu vertickern....
Am liebsten in Gold  ;-)
Cheers
Stephan 

@ Pectorailis.... give me a call...


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Juli 2013)

Weiß noch nicht, wie und ob ich das zeitlich hinbekomme heute. Wann willst du los?
Ab morgen ist bei mir für 1-2 Wochen nix mehr mit Biken.


----------



## Pectoralis (23. Juli 2013)

Könnte ab 17 Uhr. Bin flexibel


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Juli 2013)

Bei mir wird das heute nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (30. Juli 2013)

heute einer lust?


----------



## SteFun76 (30. Juli 2013)

Große LUST.....!!




kai1978 schrieb:


> heute einer lust?


----------



## kai1978 (30. Juli 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Große LUST.....!!



auf "Biken" du sau....wie viel Uhr? 17:30 Laubach?


----------



## kai1978 (30. Juli 2013)

Alles alles gute zum Geburtstag Herr "Rockyrider"....gibt es einen Umtrunk im Biergarten heute Abend?


----------



## SteFun76 (30. Juli 2013)

Klingt buper....
Bin am Start.....!!! Aber kein Berghoch-Marraton ;-)


----------



## kai1978 (30. Juli 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Klingt buper....
> Bin am Start.....!!! Aber kein Berghoch-Marraton ;-)




Altaaaa, bergab ist "out"


----------



## kai1978 (1. August 2013)

alle im Urlaub?!?! will morgen jemand mit BALLAAAAAAAAAN?!


----------



## kai1978 (1. August 2013)

@Bebo: schreibst an deiner "magisterarbeit" ?! )


----------



## kai1978 (1. August 2013)

kann mal jemand meine tolle "bremse" kaufen?!


----------



## bebo2403 (1. August 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> @Bebo: schreibst an deiner "magisterarbeit" ?! )



Ich habe noch Schwitzverbot, weil ich genäht wurde. Allerdings habe ich trotzdem zwei heimliche Runden alleine gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (1. August 2013)

Wer hat denn Lust morgen eine Runde in der Nachmittags-/Abendhitze an der Lahn zu biken und dann in der Haifischbar den Durst zu stillen?


----------



## fredthefox (1. August 2013)

dat ist doch ein starker plan!! bin dabei!!


----------



## Alpolex (1. August 2013)

Aber doch nicht am Nature One Wochenende. Sonst gerne


----------



## kai1978 (2. August 2013)

geht auch 17 uhr heute?muss um 20:00 daheim sein...umziehen und dann weiter city .bin "unterhopft"....
  @Alpolex: fahren heute, weil wir morgen dort sind !!!


----------



## bebo2403 (2. August 2013)

jo

17 Uhr Kirche Pfaffendorf!?


----------



## bebo2403 (2. August 2013)

Morgen 1800 Laubach zur Stadtwaldrunde!


----------



## Pectoralis (3. August 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Morgen 1800 Laubach zur Stadtwaldrunde!




würde auch 17 Uhr gehn?


----------



## bebo2403 (3. August 2013)

von mir aus schon.
freddi und simon müssten noch ansagen, ob ihnen das passt.
dem simon habe ich eben ne sms geschrieben.


----------



## fredthefox (3. August 2013)

jo 17 uhr passt auch bei mir!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (3. August 2013)

simon hat jetzt auch für 17uhr zugesagt.


----------



## Pectoralis (3. August 2013)

Ok. Bis später


----------



## Antilles (4. August 2013)

Geht heute was? Moseltrails oder b1 oder so?
Antilles
Edit: fahre modeltrails von katenes nach treis, dann vllt noch teufelsley
So gegen kurz nach 1 bin ich da


----------



## fredthefox (4. August 2013)

hey jungs, weil ich dann bald für länger im fernen berlin sein werde, wollte ich am dienstag ne lockere runde auf der schmidtenhöhe-seite drehen und dann anschliessend ne runde bei mir grillen!! wohne direkt an der waldgrenze also können wir einfach nach der tour dann mim grillen starten! würde dann 17:30 starten am besten an der pfaffendorfer-kirche. wäre super wenn ich wüsste wer alles dabei ist, damit ich die grill- und getränkemenge einschätzen kann! freu mich drauf viele grüsse fred


----------



## SteFun76 (4. August 2013)

Da simma dabei..... ðð


----------



## Antilles (4. August 2013)

Da trifft man schon 2 biker am moselbogen und die erkennen einen nichtmal... Ab jetzt gehe ich nurnoch mit helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (6. August 2013)

Grüße aus Tirol


----------



## Fartzilla (6. August 2013)

Wo bist du unterwegs?


----------



## detlefracing (7. August 2013)

Hallo,
bin der neue 
Ist jemand vll freitag spät nachmittag im stadtwald unterwegs?
Würd mich gern anschließen um hier ein paar trails kennenzulernen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (9. August 2013)

Moin moin,

ich weiß dass es spontan ist, aber ist morgen mittag jemand unterwegs? Muss nach inzwischen 2 1/2 Jahren in Koblenz doch mal anfangen Trails richtig kennen zu lernen. Irgendeine schöne Tour, egal welches Fahrlevel, bin da komplett offen. Achja, sollte was in Richtung Endurotour sein.


----------



## SteFun76 (10. August 2013)

Wollte heute Nachmittag ne Runde shutteln...
Muss vorher noch was am bike schrauben.
Könnte so gegen zwei losgehen.
Melde mich noch mal.
Cheers
Stephan


----------



## detlefracing (10. August 2013)

Schade, zu spät gesehen... 
wenn ein local ne enduro runde startet bitte bescheid sagen.
War heute unterwegs, trails waren aber eher naja 
Brauche einen Experten 
Danke schon mal!)


----------



## bebo2403 (10. August 2013)

Du kannst dich gerne morgen Vormittag anschließen, falls dir das zeitlich passt.


----------



## detlefracing (10. August 2013)

Gerne! Pn ist raus


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. August 2013)

wann wollt ihr heute los?


----------



## bebo2403 (11. August 2013)

Sagen wir 11:00 Uhr vor der Halle Oberwerth/Conlog Arena.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (11. August 2013)

Setze doch aus, bin grad erst aufgewacht, da ist mir 11 zu knackig


----------



## Pectoralis (12. August 2013)

...heute abend ne runde?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (12. August 2013)

Wenn ich es packe komme ich mit hoch zum Turm (First Run für dieses Jahr  )


----------



## Pectoralis (12. August 2013)

...geil wars endlich mal ordentlich grip was denn mit morgen? mittwoch winterberg, falls jemand zeit hat.


----------



## SteFun76 (12. August 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> ...geil wars endlich mal ordentlich grip was denn mit morgen? mittwoch winterberg, falls jemand zeit hat.



hihihihi Aua.....

Schick mir ma per PN oder Whats app die Videoanalyse...

cheers


----------



## kai1978 (13. August 2013)

heute 17:15 laubach...wer noch?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (13. August 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> heute 17:15 laubach...wer noch?



würde etwas später auch noch klappen !?


----------



## kai1978 (13. August 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> würde etwas später auch noch klappen !?


 

ahhh, der wahnsinn....wann genau?


----------



## kai1978 (14. August 2013)

schaffe es heute nicht.....morgen 17:15 laubach?  @Wahnsinn: wieder dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (14. August 2013)

Das trifft sich gut. Ich schaffe es heute auch nicht mehr. Dafür kann ich aber morgen doch.
Ich könnte auch schon ab 15 Uhr.


----------



## Pectoralis (14. August 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Das trifft sich gut. Ich schaffe es heute auch nicht mehr. Dafür kann ich aber morgen doch.
> Ich könnte auch schon ab 15 Uhr.



1500 bin ich dabei...


----------



## bebo2403 (14. August 2013)

Ich werde gegen 15:30 zu den Lahn-Trails starten
und dann um 17:15 zur Stadtwaldrunde an der Laubach sein.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (15. August 2013)

Uhhhhh es geht wieder los, bin heiß auf's Radeln wie ein Beligier (Belgia) auf Pommes und kleine Jungs ... der Bobbes hat sich nach dem Treffen mit euch wieder erholt, mein Nacken ist auch wieder fit. Diese ganze umdreherei im Biergarten hat gut zugesetzt 

Also 17:15 Uhr Laubach passt (Turm, 2-3mal Schieben, Köba, J.Trail)


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. August 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> ...der Bobbes hat sich nach dem Treffen mit euch wieder erholt...



also wenn man das aus dem zusammenhang reißt klingts ein bisschen "anders"


----------



## kai1978 (15. August 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich werde gegen 15:30 zu den Lahn-Trails starten
> und dann um 17:15 zur Stadtwaldrunde an der Laubach sein.


 

STREBER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (15. August 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Uhhhhh es geht wieder los, bin heiß auf's Radeln wie ein Beligier (Belgia) auf Pommes und kleine Jungs ... der Bobbes hat sich nach dem Treffen mit euch wieder erholt, mein Nacken ist auch wieder fit. Diese ganze umdreherei im Biergarten hat gut zugesetzt
> 
> Also 17:15 Uhr Laubach passt (Turm, 2-3mal Schieben, Köba, J.Trail)



Komme auch...


----------



## DerWahnsinn (16. August 2013)

Hi,
werde heute mim Bebo gegen 14:00 - 14:15 Uhr nochmal zur miniichkannimmerrunde Starten (Laubach). Bei Interesse gerne vorbeischauen


----------



## Pectoralis (17. August 2013)

Morgen Hexenpfad - Dieblich Berg - Kondertal - Turm?


----------



## BommelMaster (18. August 2013)

gibts jemanden aus Koblenz oder Umgebung jemanden der am Wochenende 23.-25.8. zum geißkopf bikepark fährt?


----------



## detlefracing (19. August 2013)

guten tag,

wer ist unter der Woche für eine Enduro-Runde zu haben?
So ab ca. 1630 Uhr....


----------



## DerWahnsinn (19. August 2013)

detlefracing schrieb:


> guten tag,
> 
> wer ist unter der Woche für eine Enduro-Runde zu haben?
> So ab ca. 1630 Uhr....



"Hier" aber erst ab 18:15 Uhr, wenn das noch Interessant klingt 
dann einfach melden


----------



## bebo2403 (19. August 2013)

Also, morgen 18:15 Laubach oder Lidl E.-stein!?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (20. August 2013)

Also heute gehts am Russischen Grillplatz vorbei, freu mich 

Treffen uns um ca 18:15 Uhr hinter der Rhein Mosel Halle am Rheinufer (nicht die Conlogarena !)


----------



## DerWahnsinn (20. August 2013)

Treffpunkt


----------



## detlefracing (20. August 2013)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (20. August 2013)

@Wahnsinn: langeweile,oder was? 
wenn ich nur einen berg hochfahrt,bin ich dabei?!


----------



## kai1978 (20. August 2013)

ihr


----------



## DerWahnsinn (20. August 2013)

klar fahren wir nur einen berg hoch bzw. wir wechseln den berg den wir hochfahren nicht  hope to see you soon !


----------



## LisaAdventure (20. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte kein eigenes Thema eröffnen und dachte mir, ich schreib mein Anliegen einfach hier rein. ;-) 
Und zwar hab ich für morgen eine Tour über den nordwestlichen Taunus bis zum Rhein runter geplant. Ich will dann bei Boppard die Fähre nehmen und über den Bikepark nach Koblenz und dann lahnaufwärts nach Nassau.
Ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung, wie ich vom Bikepark Boppard durch den Wald nach Koblenz komme. Würde gerne ein paar nette Trails mitnehmen. Habt Ihr evtl ein paar Tips für einen Ortsunkundigen ohne GPS? Wäre Euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## LordLinchpin (21. August 2013)

Da kann ich dirfür meinen Teil leider nicht helfen Lisa.

Ist für Donnerstag eine kleine Abendrunde angedacht? So ab halb 6 wäre ich frei.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (22. August 2013)

Hallo,

heute 18:15 Uhr Laubach (Turm) 

Gruß und Kuss


----------



## LordLinchpin (22. August 2013)

Also das mit dem Kuss ist schwer zu deuten.

Aber wo zur Hölle ist der Treffpunkt?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (22. August 2013)

@Lord: Hoffe du bist nicht Homophop oder hast sonst irgendwelche komplexe was das angeht, es wird nämlich häufig Thematisiert !


----------



## LordLinchpin (22. August 2013)

Nene, Arbeitstechnisch bin ich da einiges gewohnt. Dann werde ich wohl, wenn nichts dazwischenkommt, pünktlich da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (22. August 2013)

Um 18:15 war ich schon 2 mal am Turm....bin dann später im Biergarten??


----------



## DerWahnsinn (22. August 2013)

bei mir kommt was dazwischen ... werde früher starten, euch ne nette runde


----------



## Pectoralis (22. August 2013)

Hi. Suche nen 28" Rennrad Laufradsatz. Falls jemand was rumliegen hat...so aus den 80er wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Basica (23. August 2013)

http://www.redbull.com/ca/en/bike/stories/1331607827070/in-the-woods-2


----------



## SteFun76 (23. August 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Hi. Suche nen 28" Rennrad Laufradsatz. Falls jemand was rumliegen hat...so aus den 80er wäre nicht schlecht




 Da bist Du falsch hier....

Versuchs mal bei " Gays-online" hahahah

cheers


----------



## kai1978 (26. August 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Hi. Suche nen 28" Rennrad Laufradsatz. Falls jemand was rumliegen hat...so aus den 80er wäre nicht schlecht


 

Die Enttäuschung ist echt groß...."Asphaltwichser" :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (26. August 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Die Enttäuschung ist echt groß...."Asphaltwichser" :kotz:




Stadtbike...ihr Nasen. Suche ist aber abgeschlossen. 

Bei der Montage eines 1.1 Zoll "breiten" Reifens hat sich die alte Felge etwas deformiert


----------



## kai1978 (26. August 2013)

Mittwoch eine KLEINE Ausfahrt?!?!
Ups,wenn ich schreibe "Kleine" Ausfahrt ist wohl nur der "SteFun" dabei?! ))


----------



## SteFun76 (26. August 2013)

Falle leider immer noch aus.... Kann den Lenker noch nicht festhalten ;-)


----------



## Monche (26. August 2013)

Hat morgen vormittag jemand Lust und Zeit mal zum Turm zu jodeln?


----------



## bebo2403 (26. August 2013)

jo, hier!
wann willst du los?


----------



## Monche (26. August 2013)

Am liebsten wäre mir 12.30uhr.
Dann kann ich vorher noch mein Auto waschen


----------



## bebo2403 (26. August 2013)

Monche schrieb:


> ...morgen vormittag...





Monche schrieb:


> ...12.30uhr



is klar. wusste gar nicht, dass du inzwischen studierst.
1230 Laubach geht klar. bis morgen.


----------



## Monche (26. August 2013)

Hab mich spontan dazu entschieden vor dem biken das Auto zu waschen.. Nachher hab ich keine Motivation mehr für. :-D

Dann bis Moin


----------



## LordLinchpin (27. August 2013)

Hat einer von euch auf dem Weg zum Bamboo-Trail seine Sonnenbrille verloren? Habe am Donnerstag Abend eine gefunden.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Ihr ungewollten Wunder,

bin heute gegen 18:15 Uhr (Laubach) mit einem "neuen" im Wald am Fahren/Rollen/Schieben/Fallen/Aufstehen/Fallen/Aufstehen usw...
Denke das wird eher ruhig aber wer dennoch lust hat ist gerne gesehen (aber keinen Stress machen  )

Gruß und Kuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (27. August 2013)

Moin,

ja werde auch mal vorbeigucken, bin aber schon etwas eher ne warmup runde drehen


----------



## LordLinchpin (27. August 2013)

Evtl schaffe ich es auch, kanns nur nicht versprechen


----------



## bebo2403 (28. August 2013)

was geht heute?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2013)

1715 laubach


----------



## DerWahnsinn (31. August 2013)

Heute SW Runde ! Bin mit Jens (der neue) vormittags/mittags am Laubachparkplatz. Wer mit möchte kann sich gerne melden 

Ps Wer einschläft muss auch ausschlafen


----------



## detlefracing (2. September 2013)

Heute jemand eine Runde´?


----------



## xyzHero (2. September 2013)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Utha passiert? War wohl ein Sturm der die Bäume genau auf den Trail geworfen hat

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## bebo2403 (2. September 2013)

Morgen biken?
Wann geht es los?
1715 Laubach?
1800 Laubach?


----------



## SteFun76 (2. September 2013)

War gerade mit dem " neuen" unterwegs..... 
Coole Socke.... 
Passt.!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (2. September 2013)

Freut mich hat Spaß gemacht stefun!
Morgen 1715 aufjedenfall dabei.


----------



## SteFun76 (6. September 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A65dt-zLdSw"]Greyp G12 introduction - YouTube[/nomedia]

Alder, wenn es die Teile bald um die 23 kg gibt bin ich dabei..... ;-)
schönes We
cheers


----------



## Basica (7. September 2013)

Dann bist du Gaylektron! 



SteFun76 schrieb:


> Greyp G12 introduction - YouTube
> 
> Alder, wenn es die Teile bald um die 23 kg gibt bin ich dabei..... ;-)
> schönes We
> cheers


----------



## fredthefox (7. September 2013)

hey, seid ihr alle nach lac blanc?! oder ist das we noch jmd hier!! ich bin nochmal für 10 tage in koblenz, und wollte so viel wie möglich biken bevor es wieder nach berlin geht!! also meldet euch einfach viele grüsse freddi


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. September 2013)

Ich wäre noch hier, aber diese Woche muss ich immer bis 6 arbeiten, da wirds eher nichts


----------



## fredthefox (9. September 2013)

wer ist denn heute bei einer runde dabei?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (9. September 2013)

Hi,

heute leider nicht... muss noch viel sauber machen nach Lac Blanc
Morgen jemand?


----------



## Pectoralis (9. September 2013)

detlefracing schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> heute leider nicht... muss noch viel sauber machen nach Lac Blanc
> Morgen jemand?



...kann ab 1800 Uhr. Bis dahin is alles wieder sauber,)


----------



## kai1978 (9. September 2013)

Ich wollte morgen 17:15 los?!


----------



## fredthefox (9. September 2013)

hey kai, müssen wir mal schauen wann die meisten können!! wird wahrscheinlich halb 6 oder 6?! könnt ja mal schreiben wer alles mit kommt und wanns euch passt. viele grüsse freddi


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen 17:15 los?!



und was ist donnerstag?
hü oder hot?
will zimmer zusagen.


----------



## bebo2403 (9. September 2013)

bin morgen auch dabei. uhrzeit egal.


----------



## Pectoralis (9. September 2013)

ich schaff 1800. früher geht nicht


----------



## DerWahnsinn (10. September 2013)

Mahlzeit,

bin heute auch was früher unterwegs (ca. 17:00Uhr). Wenn einer Zeit hat einfach melden 
Gruß & Kuss

 @_Franzmannbesuchenundnasswerdenrunde
Danke für den coolen Trip, hat MEGA Spaß gemacht


----------



## bebo2403 (10. September 2013)

ich starte mit detlef sowieso schon um 17uhr an der laubach um dann um 18uhr wieder da zu stehen und den achim einzusammeln.


----------



## kai1978 (10. September 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> ich starte mit detlef sowieso schon um 17uhr an der laubach um dann um 18uhr wieder da zu stehen und den achim einzusammeln.




Bin um 17 Uhr dabei.....

aber was mal viel wichtiger ist....welche "tränke" wird denn dann angefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (10. September 2013)

Schaff es heute leider nicht...Sorry


----------



## bebo2403 (11. September 2013)

fahrradwetter!
wer ist dabei?
wann geht es los?


----------



## detlefracing (11. September 2013)

Rückruf!! wird zu knapp... morgen aber!


----------



## SteFun76 (11. September 2013)

Ich hab dicke Mandeln.... :-(


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. September 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Ich hab dicke Mandeln.... :-(



Wann hast du die nicht?


----------



## bebo2403 (11. September 2013)




----------



## kai1978 (11. September 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Ich hab dicke Mandeln.... :-(




SCHLUCKBESCHWERDEN?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (12. September 2013)

Guten Morgen,

wenn ich es heute packe meine Kurbel umzubauen bin ich Abends auch für ein Ründchen (Turm/Köba) zu haben. Evtl. sogar etwas früher also sonst ... Suicide-Jens-on-Strive ist evtl auch dabei 

Grüße aus dem Büro


----------



## kai1978 (12. September 2013)

fahre heute auch.....kollege sitzt heute das erste mal auf dem bock...also wird es eher "speckfötzchen"-runde mit anschließendem glühwein....wer noch?  
 @stefun: glühwein bekommste geschluckt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (12. September 2013)

Kann jetzt mal jemand endlich meine Bremse kaufen????


----------



## DerWahnsinn (12. September 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> "speckfötzchen"-runde



Lahn ? (Bärenfötzchen)

Da kann ich den Suicide-Jens nicht mitnehmen


----------



## kai1978 (12. September 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Lahn ? (Bärenfötzchen)
> 
> Da kann ich den Suicide-Jens nicht mitnehmen




NEEEEEEIIIIIINNNNN.....dat is das neue "On the other Side".....man merkt das Du 1 Jahr verschollen warst....übrigens spiegelt sich das beim Biken bei Dir auch wieder


----------



## DerWahnsinn (12. September 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> dat is das neue "On the other Side"



So, da du keine genau auskunft geben kannst _*BALLER*_ ich einfach von zu hause aus richtung Laubach 
Und wenn du mit deinem Asbachkörper auf deiner PET-Flasche mit kommen möchtest würde ich mich freuen


----------



## kai1978 (12. September 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> So, da du keine genau auskunft geben kannst _*BALLER*_ ich einfach von zu hause aus richtung Laubach
> Und wenn du mit deinem Asbachkörper auf deiner PET-Flasche mit kommen möchtest würde ich mich freuen



Irgendwann wirst auch DU erwachsen und fährst "Plastik"


----------



## fredthefox (12. September 2013)

bin heute raus!! hab mir irgendwie einen infekt geholt!! euch viel spass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (12. September 2013)

fredthefox schrieb:


> bin heute raus!! hab mir irgendwie einen infekt geholt!! euch viel spass!!




wie lange bleibste noch hier? bin vom 11.10 bis 14.10 in Berlin....vielleicht könnten wir dann mal ins "Watergate" ?!

Gute Besserung


----------



## Killerzwelch (12. September 2013)

Hoi Dennis, wann gehts los? 17  Uhr Laubach?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (13. September 2013)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Hoi Dennis, wann gehts los? 17  Uhr Laubach?



Hey Roland,
sorry hab deinen Post gestern nicht mehr gesehen ...  hier muss man ja permanent rein schauen 
Gruß aus dem doofen Büro


----------



## kai1978 (13. September 2013)

@Killerzwelch: Samstag Beerfelden regen gemeldet....nächstes Wochenende? Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gäbe es....wer hat noch Lust?

Gruß und Kuss

Dr. Steelhammer


----------



## DerWahnsinn (13. September 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Beerfelden nächstes Wochenende? "Übernachtungsmöglichkeit" gäbe es....wer hat noch Lust?




uiui hier !  Du schläfst nich zufälligt mit der "Übernachtungsmöglichkeit" oder ?


----------



## kai1978 (13. September 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> uiui hier !  Du schläfst nich zufälligt mit der "Übernachtungsmöglichkeit" oder ?




Eigentlich schon...obwohl....eine Kiste Weizenbier kann viel bewirken


----------



## SteFun76 (13. September 2013)

Kleines Bilderrätzel.....
Wer zählt wieviele GoPro´s ... ??

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPr32OYuEmo"]GoPro: Ken Block in Russia - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Pectoralis (14. September 2013)

Heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## detlefracing (14. September 2013)

Morgen eher?


----------



## Pectoralis (14. September 2013)

Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (14. September 2013)

10:10uhr an der laubach!!


----------



## Pectoralis (15. September 2013)

Alles klar


----------



## kai1978 (17. September 2013)

Welcher geiler "Pavian" ist um 17 Uhr dabei?


----------



## SteFun76 (17. September 2013)

Hier  ich, wenn es nicht regnet..... ;-)


----------



## kai1978 (17. September 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Hier  ich, wenn es nicht regnet..... ;-)




höre ich da wieder ein: "mama"? 

Okay....


----------



## kai1978 (17. September 2013)

soooo viele heute?oder angst vor hardtail? 
 @stefun: danach "pipers corner"? mit DRECKIGEN klamotten?


----------



## SteFun76 (17. September 2013)

Alder , nix Hardtail....   
Bergaufmarathon kannste alleine machen..


----------



## kai1978 (17. September 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Alder , nix Hardtail....
> Bergaufmarathon kannste alleine machen..



Entspann dich...


----------



## detlefracing (17. September 2013)

falls es nicht regnet fahr ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (17. September 2013)

viel spaß, ihr ... . bin erkältet.


----------



## SteFun76 (17. September 2013)

Update:

Der Baumkontaktsportler lässt sich entschuldigen ( geheime Trailprojekte in seiner heimatnahen Gemarkung )

Ich bin ebenfalls raus, da ich was arbeiten muss.... 

Cheers


----------



## T!ll (17. September 2013)

Melde mich zurück 

Wie schauts Freitag Nachmittag aus?


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (18. September 2013)

Hi, ist das hier geschlossene Gesellschaft oder darf ich mich hier mal einreihen ?


----------



## kai1978 (18. September 2013)

â>SebÂ© schrieb:


> Hi, ist das hier geschlossene Gesellschaft oder darf ich mich hier mal einreihen ?





Trinkfest?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2013)

jungejunge, du denkst nur ans spülen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (18. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> jungejunge, du denkst nur ans spülen....




he he..und du an dämpfungssystemen und motoröl


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2013)

wir ergänzen uns prächtig!


----------



## SteFun76 (18. September 2013)

@ Seb
Herzlich willkommen Du neuer Koblenzer... ;-) Wird mal Zeit, dass wir mal wieder die Trails rocken...

@ Baumkontaktsportler
Der Seb ist ne coole Sau... passt..!!! watch this 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24326

@ all

Jetzt hatten wir "spülen" und "Dämpfer"... hihihi fehlt eigentlch nur ein Thema.. ;-) 
Bebo, your turn.

Cheers Buddys


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (18. September 2013)

haha... SteFun du bist ja aach hier  ja sauber... Wird auf jedenfall nochmal zeit!!!

Trinkfest passt schon 

Da hier schon pipers Corner erwÃ¤hnt wurde, ich wohne dirket darÃ¼ber


----------



## Andi_72 (19. September 2013)

moin!

zum Video 1) ...sch..e,   

zum Video 2)  Da ist der Beweiß, dass man die Himmelsleiter runterfahren kann! Biergarten-Ralf wollte es nicht glauben

Echt genial. Meiner nächster Urlaub wird auch so!


----------



## T!ll (19. September 2013)

Geht heute was?


----------



## LordLinchpin (19. September 2013)

Ja, meine Motivation


----------



## Pectoralis (20. September 2013)

Was ist mit morgen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2013)

Samstag


----------



## Basica (22. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (22. September 2013)

Basica schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 259422



tolles teil...lackierung wie "DUDU" (der käfer)


----------



## kai1978 (22. September 2013)

morgen abend 17 uhr...wer noch?


----------



## Killerzwelch (23. September 2013)

japp, hier. Wenn du magst gerne auch früher oder mit Lampe, wird so schnell dunkel...


----------



## kai1978 (23. September 2013)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> japp, hier. Wenn du magst gerne auch früher oder mit Lampe, wird so schnell dunkel...




eher schaffe ich leider nicht...muss ja schließlich mal was arbeiten 
bis später! (laubach)


----------



## kai1978 (24. September 2013)

und jetzt alle zum mitsingen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AWPcN2oiQ4"]Hans SÃ¶llner-Moutainbike - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## detlefracing (24. September 2013)

Morgen jemand?


----------



## kai1978 (25. September 2013)

ja...treffen uns 17:15 laubach....
 @stefun: weiß nicht warum du am montag so am meckern warst...das teil gibt es doch schon!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09/17/kranked-e-rides-wird-motor-im-bike-massenkompatibel/


----------



## SteFun76 (25. September 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> ja...treffen uns 17:15 laubach....
> @stefun: weiß nicht warum du am montag so am meckern warst...das teil gibt es doch schon!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09/17/kranked-e-rides-wird-motor-im-bike-massenkompatibel/



13 000 US Dollar für das Carbon V 10 mit E-Ride ist doch jetzt nicht übertrieben....


----------



## Tiger 2001 (25. September 2013)

Basica schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 259422


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (25. September 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> 13 000 US Dollar für das Carbon V 10 mit E-Ride ist doch jetzt nicht übertrieben....




werde einen Spendenaufruf für dich starten....deinen roten Kopf beim Bergruff-Cruisen kann ich mir nicht mehr mit anschauen!


----------



## kai1978 (25. September 2013)

@Basica: heute Einweihung des "Dudu´s"??? 
Habe gehört Du hast schon heimlich in Stromberg trainiert.....


----------



## DerWahnsinn (25. September 2013)

Braucht man schon ne Lampe wenn man erst um 18:00 Uhr Startet (Rheinseitig) !?
Turm, Köba und heim ...
Habe die Böller gestern Abend ma dran gehangen und wäre jetzt mit 1.800 Lumen am Stizzel.
Suicide_Jens hat nur noch keine und ich würde Teilen wenn es denn reicht.


----------



## kai1978 (25. September 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Braucht man schon ne Lampe wenn man erst um 18:00 Uhr Startet (Rheinseitig) !?
> Turm, Köba und heim ...
> Habe die Böller gestern Abend ma dran gehangen und wäre jetzt mit 1.800 Lumen am Stizzel.
> Suicide_Jens hat nur noch keine und ich würde Teilen wenn es denn reicht.




Lampe macht Sinn! Können uns ja dann am Turm treffen...funk durch!


----------



## bebo2403 (25. September 2013)

Ich hoffe, dass ich das rechtzeitig schaffe.

Habe gestern meine Adidas Evil Eye verloren (klares Gestell, klare Gläser). Die liegt irgendwo auf der Strecke Turm bis Big Bamboo Double oder auf der Königsbacher. Kiste Bier Finderlohn!


----------



## kai1978 (25. September 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich das rechtzeitig schaffe.
> 
> Habe gestern meine Adidas Evil Eye verloren (klares Gestell, klare Gläser). Die liegt irgendwo auf der Strecke Turm bis Big Bamboo Double oder auf der Königsbacher. Kiste Bier Finderlohn!




he he...aber bitte kein "oettinger"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (25. September 2013)

Bis später am Turm..... ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. September 2013)

geht Freitag was?
Etwas führer, so gegen 15Uhr?


----------



## Basica (25. September 2013)

Danke Danke! Wir sollten nochmal ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt machen!



Tiger 2001 schrieb:


>


----------



## Basica (25. September 2013)

War gestern schon unterwegs...
Freitag etwas früher könnte eventuell funktionieren.



kai1978 schrieb:


> Lampe macht Sinn! Können uns ja dann am Turm treffen...funk durch!


----------



## T!ll (25. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> geht Freitag was?
> Etwas führer, so gegen 15Uhr?



Ja.. sollte passen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2013)

15 Uhr Laubach OK?


----------



## bebo2403 (27. September 2013)

Ich bin da. Bei  mir reicht es aber leider nur für eine Turm-Puff-Runde.
Ich muss um 17:15 Uhr unter der Dusche stehen - und zwar zu Hause und nicht im Big Bamboo.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2013)

Im Big Bamboo ist ohnehin der Abfluss verstopft.


----------



## kai1978 (27. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Im Big Bamboo ist ohnehin der Abfluss verstopft.




Hab was für dein Wohnzimmer.....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/233437-rocky-mountain-bicycles-rocky-mountain


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2013)

ein wock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (27. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 15 Uhr Laubach OK?



Passt, bis gleich


----------



## kai1978 (1. Oktober 2013)

heute jemand beim "airtime" dabei?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Oktober 2013)

schreibe mich hiermit krank....


----------



## detlefracing (1. Oktober 2013)

wie wo was airtime?


----------



## Dozer1990 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich du und dein Fully auch wa;-)


----------



## kai1978 (1. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> schreibe mich hiermit krank....




wat los???


----------



## kai1978 (1. Oktober 2013)

detlefracing schrieb:


> wie wo was airtime?




vorschläge?


----------



## kai1978 (1. Oktober 2013)

Dozer1990 schrieb:


> Ja ich du und dein Fully auch wa;-)



he he..da hat sich jemand hier eingeschlichen....


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Oktober 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> wat los???



Rotz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dozer1990 (1. Oktober 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> he he..da hat sich jemand hier eingeschlichen....



Ganz still und heimlich :-D


----------



## kai1978 (1. Oktober 2013)

haha...der "dozer"...schau mal bei mir im bikemarkt....willst nicht meine bremse kaufen?


----------



## Dozer1990 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ohje. Was von dir ist kann doch nur kaputt sein ;-)


----------



## kai1978 (1. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Rotz




gute besserung....


----------



## detlefracing (1. Oktober 2013)

Bin ab 1700uhr unterwegs wer noch?


----------



## T!ll (1. Oktober 2013)

Was geht denn am Donnerstag? Einer Lust auf ne Moseltour ö.ä.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (2. Oktober 2013)

sorry,leider nicht im lande....aber wenn jemand lust auf burg frankenstein hat?!


----------



## SteFun76 (2. Oktober 2013)

@. Till

Wie ist denn. Der. Plan für. Morgen??


----------



## T!ll (2. Oktober 2013)

Moseltour  11 Uhr in Güls an der Eisenbahnbrücke, solange kurbeln wie wir Lust haben und dann per Zug zurück.


----------



## Mountainjo (2. Oktober 2013)

Huhu,
würde gerne morgen mein Alutech ausführen. 
Habe vor nach Stromberg zu fahren und könnte evtl noch einen/eine
mitnehmen. Abfahrt wäre so 10-11 Uhr....

Alternativ hänge ich mich woanders mit dran.


----------



## bebo2403 (5. Oktober 2013)

Morgen sollte es ja nur noch von unten nass sein.
Wir starten um 12°° an der Laubach.


----------



## Pectoralis (7. Oktober 2013)

...Akku laden! Morgen 1800 Laubach. 
Fischer, Turm- und keine Ausreden bitte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2013)

morgen geht es bei mir leider nicht.

ab ab kommendem Dienstag könnte man sich doch eine regelmäßige "Winter-Funsel-Runde" einrichten?
So gegen 17:15Uhr wäre bei mir OK.
Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## bebo2403 (7. Oktober 2013)

Morgen 18Uhr bin ich da. Die Akkus sind randvoll.
Regelmäßige Lampenrunde am Dienstag fänd ich auch gut, aber 1715 dürfte bei mir oft sehr knapp werden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2013)

wann dann?


----------



## T!ll (7. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> morgen geht es bei mir leider nicht.
> 
> ab ab kommendem Dienstag könnte man sich doch eine regelmäßige "Winter-Funsel-Runde" einrichten?
> So gegen 17:15Uhr wäre bei mir OK.
> Wer hat Interesse?



Finde ich super.  denke 18Uhr sollte bei jedem passen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2013)

na ja, dann halten wir mal dienstags 18:00 Uhr fest!
Treffpunkt Laubach.


----------



## kai1978 (8. Oktober 2013)

wegen mehrfacher nachfrage:

funzeltime....:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/3X-CREE-XM-L...6415523?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&hash=item2c73815023


http://dx.com/c/flashlights-lasers-999/bike-lights-947


----------



## kai1978 (8. Oktober 2013)

sooo,wer kauft jetzt meine bremse? ))

bin 18 uhr dabei....


----------



## kai1978 (9. Oktober 2013)

http://de.dawanda.com/product/37631565-Bike-Love-Kapuzenpullover-Pullover-Hooded

Sammelbestellung?


----------



## SteFun76 (10. Oktober 2013)

Boppard....!!
http://mpora.com/videos/6GO1f5wT4


----------



## kai1978 (10. Oktober 2013)

Immer diese "Wipperei"..kann der nicht mal Kusselkopf nach vorne machen 

heute bissl hochschieben???


----------



## dansens (10. Oktober 2013)

hi,

ich bin auf der suche nach nen paar bikern aus Koblenz denen ich mich anschließen könnte.  das alleine rumgurken im stadtwald ist zwar schön und gut, aber auf dauer langweilig!

zu meiner person:

bin 30, komme aus ko altstadt, fahre gern mtb touren mit ruppigen single trails. versuche mich im moment auch in richtung dh. kondition ist ok behaupte ich mal.

falls interesse besteht, schreibt mich an. 

Gruß
dan


----------



## bebo2403 (10. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Vormittag und Samstag Mittag steht aktuell auf dem Plan. Du kannst dich gerne anschließen, wenn dir das zeitlich passt. Oder am Dienstag 1800Uhr mit Lampe.


----------



## dansens (10. Oktober 2013)

klingt gut. samstag mittag passt schon mal. wo trefft ihr euch? in welcher ecke wird gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (10. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Gibt noch keinen Plan.
Entweder treffen an der Laubach und Stadtwaldrunde oder von E.Stein aus Schmittenhöhe und Lahn.


----------



## Basica (11. Oktober 2013)

Morgen soll trocken sein das ist mir zu langweilig, ich fahre wieder wenns richtig regnet... 



bebo2403 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Gibt noch keinen Plan.
> Entweder treffen an der Laubach und Stadtwaldrunde oder von E.Stein aus Schmittenhöhe und Lahn.


----------



## bebo2403 (11. Oktober 2013)

Wer ist denn nun morgen mit am Start?
Ich würde gerne so ab 12 oder 13 Uhr starten wollen.


----------



## bebo2403 (13. Oktober 2013)

Es kam der Wunsch auf, die Lampenrunde am Dienstag um 1800Uhr an der Gülser Brücke zu starten. Spricht da was dagegen? Ansonsten:
*Dienstag 1800Uhr Gülser Brücke zur Mountainbikestadtwaldlampenfeierabendrunde*


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2013)

boah, wird knapp bei mir.
wo geht es denn hin?


----------



## bebo2403 (13. Oktober 2013)

normale Stadtwaldrunde!
Roland wollte sich gerne ne halbe Stunde Anfahrt sparen. Mir ist egal, ob ich an die Laubach oder die Gülser Brücke fahre. Ist das für dich soviel weiter? Ich dachte, dass du sowieso von der Arbeit aus kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (13. Oktober 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Es kam der Wunsch auf, die Lampenrunde am Dienstag um 1800Uhr an der Gülser Brücke zu starten. Spricht da was dagegen? Ansonsten:
> *Dienstag 1800Uhr Gülser Brücke zur Mountainbikestadtwaldlampenfeierabendrunde*




...wie sieht denn dann die Strecke aus? Muss ich mir die ganzen Reflektoren anschrauben, um am Strassenverkehr teilzunehmen


----------



## bebo2403 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja, bitte. Aber dann auch mit FRX.
Du müsstest dann natürlich von der Laubach/Puffseite wieder nach Metternich oder Güls. Hmm, ist ja auch doof, nee?
Also mir ist das letztendlich völlig Latte. Hauptsache, wir einigen uns auf einen Treffpunkt.


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht es aus Männer?
Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2013)

ei ich denk auf der Gülser Schissbrück?


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Oktober 2013)

Gut! Ich wollte nur sicher gehen, dass wir uns da alle einig sind.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2013)

ist der killerz. auch dabei?
oder gurcken wir beide erst zur brücke und dann wieder zurück?


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ist der killerz. auch dabei?


Gestern war das zumindest seine Ansage.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2013)

gucke gerade nachrichten, da kommt das wetter...., schiss


----------



## bebo2403 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ist den irgendwer am Start? Sonst spar ich mir das nämlich auch.


----------



## T!ll (15. Oktober 2013)

Hm, um nach der Erkältung wieder zu starten ist mir das zu nass von oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2013)

und mir hat der Doc das fahren untersagt.
Muss mal aussetzen, scheiß aber auch...


----------



## detlefracing (15. Oktober 2013)

Hello zusammen,

bin leider noch ohne Lampe, werde nur im hellen fahren diese Woche

Ist am Wochenende was geplannt?


----------



## kai1978 (15. Oktober 2013)

und ich setze wegen "überhopfung" heute aus...aber morgen geht was...egal bei welchem wetter


----------



## SteFun76 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hahahahaha

Dann schließe ich mich der Ausreden.. äh Entschuldigungsfraktion an... ;-)

Ich bin leider anderweitig verhindert...
Sorry, bis die Tage
Cheers


----------



## Pectoralis (19. Oktober 2013)

Heute Abend ne kurze Lampenrunde?


----------



## detlefracing (21. Oktober 2013)

Morgen jemand? Bin ab 1630uhr los


----------



## Pectoralis (21. Oktober 2013)

Was dennn mit der altherrenlampenrunde um 1800? bleibt es bei treffpunkt laubach, oder habt ihr wieder sonderwünsche?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde morgen schon früher starten, so gegen 16:15Uhr, zusammen mit Kai1978.

Sonst noch wer?
Ggf. trifft man sich unterwegs?


----------



## Basica (22. Oktober 2013)

...bin männlich, alt, Lampe habe ich und zeitlich könnte 18:00 Uhr auch klappen...



Pectoralis schrieb:


> Was dennn mit der altherrenlampenrunde um 1800? bleibt es bei treffpunkt laubach, oder habt ihr wieder sonderwünsche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (22. Oktober 2013)

Zum Thema Sonderwünsche, 18 Uhr an der Gülser Brücke?


----------



## detlefracing (22. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen schon früher starten, so gegen 16:15Uhr, zusammen mit Kai1978.
> 
> Sonst noch wer?
> Ggf. trifft man sich unterwegs?


 
Laubbach?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2013)

Haben umgeplant.
16:15 am Ende FF.
ich fahre durch den Stadtwald, bin also schon gegen 15:20- 15:30 in der Laubach.

Ende FF gabel ich den kai1978 auf und wir fahren zum Funkt. hoch.


----------



## SteFun76 (22. Oktober 2013)

Werde mich wohl auch zum Fischer beamen....
CU in the Wood


----------



## T!ll (24. Oktober 2013)

Geht heute was?


----------



## Antilles (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich habs gestern versucht, bin aber schon auf dem weg zum hexenpfad ersoffen^^
naja hübsche schlammschlacht gehabt und wieder zurück gerollt, heut schaff ichs nicht, samstag oder sonntag vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hey ihr Pfosten,
was geht morgen? Jemand Lust auf dreckig?


----------



## Pectoralis (26. Oktober 2013)

Auf jeden...wann?


----------



## bebo2403 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich warte noch auf Rückmeldung von Basica. Wann passt es dir denn?


----------



## kai1978 (26. Oktober 2013)

16:00?...bin noch in Münster


----------



## Pectoralis (27. Oktober 2013)

Mir egal. Hab Zeit.


----------



## Basica (27. Oktober 2013)

Gode Morje, na dann los!



Pectoralis schrieb:


> Mir egal. Hab Zeit.


----------



## Basica (27. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ihr nicht bald aufhört hier dumm rum zu tippen und eure Öfen startet fahre ich allein... 



bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich warte noch auf Rückmeldung von Basica. Wann passt es dir denn?


----------



## T!ll (28. Oktober 2013)

Morgen um 18 Uhr Lampenrunde, Laubach?


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Oktober 2013)

Sir, yes Sir!


----------



## kai1978 (29. Oktober 2013)

ich versuche es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (29. Oktober 2013)

i would like to built a double near FF...sonst wer?


----------



## kai1978 (5. November 2013)

heute 18 uhr entspannte funzelnight...wer ist dabei?


----------



## kai1978 (5. November 2013)

welch eine motivation hier.....fahre um 17 uhr


----------



## Basica (6. November 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10...rt-north-shore-trail-nutzung-kreatives-video/


----------



## kai1978 (7. November 2013)

Nightride?


----------



## Pectoralis (7. November 2013)

...wie sieht es denn mit einer gepflegten Bimmelbahntour am Samstag aus? Jemand Lust?


----------



## SteFun76 (8. November 2013)

Chick with balls..... ;-)  

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/11/08/brakeless-machts-mehr-spass-casey-brown-deathgrip-video/


----------



## T!ll (8. November 2013)

Wo wir schon bei Videos sind...falls mal was im Weg liegt:

http://www.youtube.com/attribution_...MaegzQ&feature=share&a=VI5UfwmgsTPT7GqpiAar2Q


----------



## Pectoralis (8. November 2013)

weniger videos, mehr biken, was denn mit morgen früh? boppard bimmelbahn, keiner lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (8. November 2013)

Ich will morgen fahren! Wann, noch keine Ahnung. Wo, egal! 


Pectoralis schrieb:


> weniger videos, mehr biken, was denn mit morgen früh? boppard bimmelbahn, keiner lust?


----------



## kai1978 (12. November 2013)

hat jemand bis morgen material um xt bremse zu entlüften? (trichter,spritze,behälter)
öl geht natürlich auf mich...

18 uhr laubach?


----------



## detlefracing (12. November 2013)

achja übrings mein video 

 
Nächste Woche hab ich auch meine zweite Lampen dann gehts los mit nightride


----------



## kai1978 (12. November 2013)

detlefracing schrieb:


> achja übrings mein video
> 
> 
> Nächste Woche hab ich auch meine zweite Lampen dann gehts los mit nightride




ich will auch zur "detlefline"


----------



## bebo2403 (12. November 2013)

Ist jemand unter uns, der vielleicht für eines seiner High-End-Bikes keine eigenen Pedale hat?
klick
Man beachte die wunderbare Artikelbeschreibung.


----------



## kai1978 (13. November 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ist jemand unter uns, der vielleicht für eines seiner High-End-Bikes keine eigenen Pedale hat?
> klick
> Man beachte die wunderbare Artikelbeschreibung.




LACH MICH SCHLAPP!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (13. November 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ist jemand unter uns, der vielleicht für eines seiner High-End-Bikes keine eigenen Pedale hat?
> klick
> Man beachte die wunderbare Artikelbeschreibung.



Hm.... also irgenwie fühle ich mich  angesprochen...


----------



## Pectoralis (13. November 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Hm.... also irgenwie fühle ich mich  angesprochen...



Hahaha... Mein erster Gedanke....


----------



## kai1978 (13. November 2013)

bin ab ca. 16:45,55 mit SteFun im Wald....wer noch?


----------



## bebo2403 (13. November 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Hm.... also irgenwie fühle ich mich  angesprochen...





Pectoralis schrieb:


> Hahaha... Mein erster Gedanke....






kai1978 schrieb:


> bin ab ca. 16:45,55 mit SteFun im Wald....wer noch?


ich war heute mittag schon. herrlich!


----------



## Basica (13. November 2013)

SCH... ich kann das nicht sehen, ich  will auch wissen was da war...



bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ist jemand unter uns, der vielleicht für eines seiner High-End-Bikes keine eigenen Pedale hat?
> klick
> Man beachte die wunderbare Artikelbeschreibung.


----------



## bebo2403 (13. November 2013)

Da warst du wohl zu langsam.
Tante Google spuckte die Beschreibung noch aus.

Titel der Anzeige war:
*MÃ¼ll ^10 Schundpedale*

Artikelbeschreibung:
richtige scheiÃ Pedal fÃ¼r denjenigen dessen Fahrrad auch richtig schei55e ist.
10,00 â¬, gebraucht, wie neu


----------



## Basica (14. November 2013)

Schade sieht man nicht mehr aber ich hätte auch noch 3 Paar wo die Beschreibung passt 



bebo2403 schrieb:


> Da warst du wohl zu langsam.
> Tante Google spuckte die Beschreibung noch aus.
> 
> Titel der Anzeige war:
> ...


----------



## Hejatz (14. November 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin neu hier, nicht nur im Forum sondern auch in Koblenz.

Ich komme aus der Norddeutschen Tiefebene zwischen Nord- und Ostsee und habe mir hier voller Begeisterung wieder ein Fully zugelegt. Da oben lohnt das nicht...

Ich fahre nun schon seit Wochen immer wieder im Stadtwald hoch zum Layer Kopf und suche nach spannenden Wegen zurück ins Tal. Sowohl richtung Rhein als auch richtung Mosel.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich mich bei dem Einen oder Anderen bei einem Ausritt anschließen kann um neue Trails und Hotspots kennen zu lernen.

Grüße

Heiko


----------



## kai1978 (14. November 2013)

klar....ab wann kannst du Morgen?

Gruß


----------



## Hejatz (15. November 2013)

Moin Moin,

ich kann heute ab 15:00 Uhr

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (15. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen (ja ich meine auch dich ... Kai  )

dieses WE versuche ich evtl. ein mal zum Turm zu kommen, hoffentlich ohne Herzinfarkt bis oben und inkl. Kettenblatt auf Kurbel unten raus ... oh man die Trails 2013 hatten irgendwie nur Frauennamen ... Für 2014: Megavalange (o.ä.) / Bikepark's / Urlaube oder sofort Kahnadah  ich freu mich auf euch ...
Achso die Ski/Schisaison geht los, falls da jemand Interesse an nem Kurztrip hat (KEINE FRAUEN) !

Gruß


----------



## kai1978 (15. November 2013)

Hejatz schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich kann heute ab 15:00 Uhr
> 
> Grüße


 

okay...15 uhr vor der halle "oberwerth" am stadion!


----------



## kai1978 (15. November 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen (ja ich meine auch dich ... Kai  )
> 
> dieses WE versuche ich evtl. ein mal zum Turm zu kommen, hoffentlich ohne Herzinfarkt bis oben und inkl. Kettenblatt auf Kurbel unten raus ... oh man die Trails 2013 hatten irgendwie nur Frauennamen ... Für 2014: Megavalange (o.ä.) / Bikepark's / Urlaube oder sofort Kahnadah  ich freu mich auf euch ...
> Achso die Ski/Schisaison geht los, falls da jemand Interesse an nem Kurztrip hat (KEINE FRAUEN) !
> ...


 
Wenn andere in den Winterschlaf gehen wirst Du erst wach?!?!
Habe mir sagen lassen,daß Du wieder heimlich im Westwerald trainiert hast.......bist nachher dabei? Oder morgen FRÜH?

Watt is mit den anderen Alle?!?!?


----------



## bebo2403 (15. November 2013)

Ich bin nachher dabei - hoffentlich.


----------



## kai1978 (15. November 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich bin nachher dabei - hoffentlich.




super...aber LOCKERE runde...


----------



## Hejatz (15. November 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> okay...15 uhr vor der halle "oberwerth" am stadion!


 
Alles klar, bin dann 15h vor dem Eingang.


----------



## bebo2403 (15. November 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> super...aber LOCKERE runde...


auf keinen fall. so muss dein kopf aussehen:


----------



## Pectoralis (15. November 2013)

werde schon etwas früher in an der Laubach starten und am BigBamboo nen bisschen ausbessern


----------



## DerWahnsinn (15. November 2013)

ALS WENN ich es nötig hätte heimlich zu trainieren ... habe zwar meter gemacht aber dabei hat sich mein Fahrrad nicht bewegt ... ich rede von Verkehr ... ja das was ihr zuletzt in den "mitt-zwanzigern" hattet 





Pectoralis schrieb:


> werde schon etwas früher in an der Laubach starten und am BigBamboo nen bisschen ausbessern



Mensch Achim .... das hier ist ein öffentliches Forum, DU bist VERHEIRATET inkl. Kind ...

kannst hier doch nicht vom Löcher stopfen / Big Bamboo erzählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (15. November 2013)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> werde schon etwas früher in an der Laubach starten und am BigBamboo nen bisschen ausbessern




ab wann bist da oben? kann auch schon bissl eher und würde dann um 15:00 zum treffpunkt...


----------



## kai1978 (15. November 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> ALS WENN ich es nötig hätte heimlich zu trainieren ... habe zwar meter gemacht aber dabei hat sich mein Fahrrad nicht bewegt ... ich rede von Verkehr ... ja das was ihr zuletzt in den "mitt-zwanzigern" hattet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hat der auch eine "Flatrate"?


----------



## Hejatz (15. November 2013)

Ich könnte auch schon 14:40 Uhr da sein....


----------



## kai1978 (15. November 2013)

15:00 passt...kommen noch.zwei.andere mit


----------



## Hejatz (15. November 2013)

Alles klar!


----------



## bebo2403 (15. November 2013)

War ja eine kurze Runde heute. Morgen dann was länger.
*10:30 Laubach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## labo (16. November 2013)

Guten Abend,

wer vermisst diesen Rucksack?
Gestern an der Laubach liegen gelassen!

Bitte PM mit Inhalt an mich.


Vielleicht kennt auch jemand einen der vermutlichen Besitzer:
2 Jungs, beide mit diesem Trikot unterwegs, beide dunkel gekleidet, beide Brillenträger, beide schwarze Bikes, eins davon war ein Radon.


----------



## Pectoralis (17. November 2013)

14.00 Uhr Laubach...


----------



## Pectoralis (23. November 2013)

Winterschlaf? Was geht denn heute?


----------



## bebo2403 (23. November 2013)

Oh, jetzt bin ich wach geworden. 10Uhr treffen wir uns in E'stein und fahren mit Auto zur Burg Elz. Till hätte da eine Runde mit vielen Trails. Treffpunkt: Zweirad Mitschke
Und??


----------



## Pectoralis (23. November 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt bin ich wach geworden. 10Uhr treffen wir uns in E'stein und fahren mit Auto zur Burg Elz. Till hätte da eine Runde mit vielen Trails. Treffpunkt: Zweirad Mitschke
> Und??




uhhh....zu sportlich. Schaff ich nicht. euch viel spaß!


----------



## Basica (23. November 2013)

Entweder heute Nachmittag spontan oder morgen früh. Melde mich mal per Tele...



Pectoralis schrieb:


> uhhh....zu sportlich. Schaff ich nicht. euch viel spaß!


----------



## Alpolex (23. November 2013)

Hi Leute,

wollte mich gerne mal einklinken, da ich nach 3 Monaten Abstinz im flachen Bayern (um Erding herum) wieder in Koblenz bin. Allerdings weiß ich nicht um den Fahrstil - bin selbst in der Laubach unterwegs, oder bei passablen Wetter auch mal über Niederfell über Mariaroth, Waldesch und den Remstecken - das ganze mit dem Hardtail 29".

Insofern ihr also nicht auf Todes-Tracks mit dem Fully unterwegs seid, wäre ich gerne dabei


----------



## detlefracing (23. November 2013)

Morgen? Wann?


----------



## bebo2403 (23. November 2013)

ungefähr 10:30 an der laubach.


----------



## kai1978 (26. November 2013)

heute jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> heute jemand dabei?



wieder Bahnhofsklo?


----------



## kai1978 (26. November 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wieder Bahnhofsklo?




muss ja mal andere fragen...du zierst dich ja immer so auf dem klo


----------



## great87rick (26. November 2013)

Habe noch ein EOFT-Ticket fÃ¼r Donnerstag 20:00 Ã¼ber, wer interesse hat kurze PN
Preis 12â¬ statt 14â¬

http://www.eoft.eu/de/tickets/detai...-20132014-rhein-mosel-halle-2013-11-28_20-00/


Ticket ist verkauft.....!!!


----------



## T!ll (28. November 2013)

Heute Lampenrunde?


----------



## bebo2403 (28. November 2013)

Au ja.
Ich bin dann um 23:45 an der Laubach.
Bis gleich.


----------



## Monche (28. November 2013)

hmm... schaff ich nicht mehr.. :-(


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Au ja.
> Ich bin dann um 23:45 an der Laubach.
> Bis gleich.



Wo bist du gewesen?
Ich hab 20min gewartet und bin dann los.


----------



## Basica (29. November 2013)

Du warst zu spät!



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wo bist du gewesen?
> Ich hab 20min gewartet und bin dann los.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2013)

Ich bin punkt 23:45 Uhr dort gewesen.
Sei ehrlich, ihr habt anere Spielchen im Wald getrieeben und wolltet mich nicht dabei haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (30. November 2013)

Hat morgen jemand Lust ne runde zu drehen? 13uhr?


----------



## Teex (30. November 2013)

joa könnte man machen


----------



## Monche (1. Dezember 2013)

Gut, dann 13uhr schotterparkplatz an der laubach


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2013)

dienstag funselrunde?
17:30 laubach OK?


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Dezember 2013)

Da melde ich mich mal an.


----------



## T!ll (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (2. Dezember 2013)

i am toooooooo


----------



## detlefracing (2. Dezember 2013)

joa auch


----------



## kai1978 (3. Dezember 2013)

Komme nicht!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2013)

pfeife!


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Dezember 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Komme nicht!





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> pfeife!



Echt. Du feiger Verräter.


----------



## kai1978 (4. Dezember 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Echt. Du feiger Verräter.




wei o wei....habe rücken!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

vom vielen bücken?


----------



## SteFun76 (4. Dezember 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a03Znl3mYoY"]Hainer Lauterbach in St.Pauli Nacht   ...da hab ich Bock auf!!! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kai1978 (4. Dezember 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> vom vielen bücken?




das weißt du doch am besten...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

ach so, ich dachte der bebo wäre nach mir noch dran gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (4. Dezember 2013)

ne....vor dir....ihr seit also quasi ....-schwager ))))


----------



## T!ll (4. Dezember 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Komme nicht!



Dafür gibts verschiedene Gründe:
http://www.med1.de/Forum/Sexualitaet/106118/


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

das jemand vor mir dran war habe ich doch sofort gespürt.
Ich dachte aber das wäre basica gewesen.
so täuscht man sich...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Dafür gibts verschiedene Gründe:
> http://www.med1.de/Forum/Sexualitaet/106118/



in dem Fall eindeutig Punkt 2)!!!


----------



## kai1978 (4. Dezember 2013)

ne,basica wollte gleich aufs ganze gehen mit voller beleuchtung..hat mich abgeschreckt!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/12/04/trail-led-halo-6000-lumen-fuer-ein-halleluja/


----------



## T!ll (4. Dezember 2013)

Sagt mal wie siehts denn aus mit der alljährlichen Saisonabschluss-Weihnachtstour

Den Samstag vor Heiligabend? Viel Radfahren und noch viel mehr Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt danach?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

grundsätzlich bin ich dabei.
Leider sind meine Wochenenden bis Weihnachten ausgebucht, blöd.

In der Woche ginge das aber bei mir.

(Ich war gestern Abend ganz ordentlich am Ar$ch!)


----------



## T!ll (4. Dezember 2013)

also von mir aus auch gerne unter der Woche mit Lampe


----------



## SteFun76 (4. Dezember 2013)

(Ich war gestern Abend ganz ordentlich am Ar$ch!)[/QUOTE]

Haben wir schon gelesen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> (Ich war gestern Abend ganz ordentlich am Ar$ch!)



Haben wir schon gelesen ;-) [/QUOTE]

Ja, du hast was verpasst!
Wäre genau dein Ding gewesen...


----------



## Pectoralis (4. Dezember 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Hainer Lauterbach in St.Pauli Nacht   ...da hab ich Bock auf!!! - YouTube



Geiler Typ. Ich hol morgen erst mal wieder meine Jeans Jacke aus dem Keller


----------



## kai1978 (5. Dezember 2013)

Abschlusstour....bin dabei,egal wann....


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Dezember 2013)

ich glaube diese Woche wird das nix mehr, dafür sorgt wohl Xaver.


----------



## Basica (6. Dezember 2013)

Abschluss von was?



kai1978 schrieb:


> Abschlusstour....bin dabei,egal wann....


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ab*schuss*tour meinte der Kai eher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (8. Dezember 2013)

geht heute was?


----------



## SteFun76 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hannover geht...


----------



## SteFun76 (8. Dezember 2013)

****, wollte Hangover schreiben


----------



## SteFun76 (8. Dezember 2013)

Oh, das f Word wird geblockt


----------



## Pectoralis (8. Dezember 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Oh, das f Word wird geblockt



so wird das nix mehr mit dir....


----------



## Basica (8. Dezember 2013)

Klar wird das was, ist nur die Frage was...
Waschbärbauch, Tränensäcke, Atemnot etc.



Pectoralis schrieb:


> so wird das nix mehr mit dir....


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2013)

Heute muss ich den gleichen Gang machen wie bebo ihn schon hinter sich hat.

Aber am Dienstag könnten wir wieder in den dunklend Wald gehen?


----------



## T!ll (8. Dezember 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber am Dienstag könnten wir wieder in den dunklend Wald gehen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2013)

OK, dann Dienstag 17:30 Uhr am Eingang des dunklen Waldes wie immer.
Ggf. danach Weihnachtsmarkt? (na das ist doch was Kai1978?)


----------



## T!ll (8. Dezember 2013)

Einwandfrei, Wetter soll auch passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (9. Dezember 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> OK, dann Dienstag 17:30 Uhr am Eingang des dunklen Waldes wie immer.
> Ggf. danach Weihnachtsmarkt? (na das ist doch was Kai1978?)




bin DIENSTAG dabei....1 stunde biken dann Weihnachtsmarkt...perfekt....wäre dann sogar was für SteFun...


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2013)

ich bringe mein Auto mit aufs Oberwerth.
Falls jemand trockene Klamotten zwischenlagern will....


----------



## kai1978 (10. Dezember 2013)

Plan? biken und dann schön verschwitzt und mit dreckigen bikes am glühweinstand? daaaaaas gefääääääällt miiiiiiir!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2013)

wer ist denn nu wirklich dabei?
17:30 Laubach, dunkler Wald...


----------



## kai1978 (10. Dezember 2013)

ICH....und den SPORTlehrer (lach..he he) schleppe ich auch mit....der will sich aber vorher schon warm fahren und sind ab 16:30 unterwegs....der brauch ja auch immer ein bissl länger....atmungsgerät inklusive


----------



## T!ll (10. Dezember 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wer ist denn nu wirklich dabei?
> 17:30 Laubach, dunkler Wald...



Hier


----------



## SteFun76 (10. Dezember 2013)

Servus Jungs, 
mal was anderes..... 
Wie alt war/ist dieser Wahnsinns Skilehertyp??
Siehe Zeitungsartikel..!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2013)

Das Alter schließt uns beide schon mal aus....


----------



## bebo2403 (10. Dezember 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> mal was anderes.....
> Wie alt war/ist dieser Wahnsinns Skilehertyp??
> Siehe Zeitungsartikel..!!



29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (11. Dezember 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> 29



Weiß jemand mehr.. ????


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2013)

den kannst du nicht mehr versichern!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (12. Dezember 2013)

Junge Junge ... 
Habe ein paar Anrufe bekommen, die meistens so anfingen "Ah du warst es also nicht ... !"
Danke fürs nachfragen und @_Bebo_: NEIN du kannst meiner trauernden Mama nicht die Kurbel für nen 50ziger abquatschen


----------



## kai1978 (12. Dezember 2013)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Junge Junge ...
> Habe ein paar Anrufe bekommen, die meistens so anfingen "Ah du warst es also nicht ... !"
> Danke fürs nachfragen und @_Bebo_: NEIN du kannst meiner trauernden Mama nicht die Kurbel für nen 50ziger abquatschen




Wir wollten schon untereinander dein Bike in Einzelteile aufteilen....sind dann aber alle zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass davon nichts zu gebrauchen ist!


----------



## kai1978 (12. Dezember 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> den kannst du nicht mehr versichern!




Der ist bestimmt bei SteFun versichert....


----------



## T!ll (12. Dezember 2013)

Heute gehts zum Hexenpfad, 1630 bei mir vor der Tür bzw. 15 min später an der Gülser Brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (12. Dezember 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Heute gehts zum Hexenpfad, 1630 bei mir vor der Tür bzw. 15 min später an der Gülser Brücke




viel spass


----------



## dasspice (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
Achtung Warnung! Im Stadtwald werden wohl wieder Wege neu geschottert, z.B. Vom Pastorenpfad Richtung Fussgängerbrücke Waldesch. Erhöhte Sturzgefahr. Und bei der Menge Schotter der auf dem Parkplatz Remstecken liegt betrifft das wohl noch mehr Wege.
Viele Grüsse


----------



## Master_KK (13. Dezember 2013)

...und morgen ist übrigens Jagd im SW sagte der Mann in orange der uns auf der Köba erwischt hat.


----------



## kai1978 (13. Dezember 2013)

Merci männas!


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Dezember 2013)

Wer macht morgen mit basica und mir den frühen Vogel?


----------



## kai1978 (14. Dezember 2013)

vom schifffchen direkt zur laubach?


----------



## great87rick (14. Dezember 2013)

Wäre vielleicht auch dabei...wann soll es los gehn?


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Dezember 2013)

10:15 Uhr Laubach!?


----------



## great87rick (15. Dezember 2013)

Sorry muss absagen...die Woche aber gerne mal!


----------



## Pectoralis (15. Dezember 2013)

13.15 Laubach, falls jemand Lust hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (16. Dezember 2013)

Soviel zum Thema " Airtime " und " Speed "  ..... 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Whistler-Remy-Metailler-video-2013.html


----------



## Master_KK (16. Dezember 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema " Airtime " und " Speed "  .....
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Whistler-Remy-Metailler-video-2013.html



...ich kann NICHTS


----------



## SALO (16. Dezember 2013)

Kann ich mich jemandem am 21.12. im Raum Koblenz anschließen?


----------



## SteFun76 (16. Dezember 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema " Airtime " und " Speed "  .....
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Whistler-Remy-Metailler-video-2013.html



*Und feucht....... !!!!*


----------



## Pectoralis (16. Dezember 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> *Und feucht....... !!!!*



...feucht löst aus deiner feder merkwürdige gedanken aus


----------



## Basica (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde die Kurvengeschwindigkeit Hammer!




SteFun76 schrieb:


> *Und feucht....... !!!!*


----------



## julius09 (16. Dezember 2013)

Wer von euch Füchsen hat denn ein Propain Tyee in Xl bestellt?


----------



## kai1978 (17. Dezember 2013)

wer?wann?wo today?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2013)

ich hab kein Bike dabei, wenn ich es schaffe melde ich mich kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (17. Dezember 2013)

Wer kommt morgen abend mit?


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Dezember 2013)

Puh, ich kann leider nicht.
Ich werde dann wohl alleine im Hellen und bei Sonnenschein fahren müssen, wie auch heute schon.


----------



## T!ll (17. Dezember 2013)

Sowas aber auch. Wann startest du denn?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Puh, ich kann leider nicht.
> Ich werde dann wohl alleine im Hellen und bei Sonnenschein fahren müssen, wie auch heute schon.



du armer...


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Dezember 2013)

weiß ich noch nicht. ich kann aber gerne meldung machen.


----------



## Basica (19. Dezember 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> weiß ich noch nicht. ich kann aber gerne meldung machen.


Na Herr Bebo dann berichten sie doch mal wie oft sie schon nicht gefahren sind diese Woche ;-)
Ich war gestern unter Laborbedingungen fahren mit bunter Beleuchtung und Musik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (19. Dezember 2013)

Basica schrieb:


> ... unter Laborbedingungen fahren mit bunter Beleuchtung und Musik...


Gibt es da auch flowige Downhills, du kleine Laborratte?
Ich bin leider noch nicht so richtig zum Biken gekommen.
Ich war nur am Dienstag im Stadtwald und gestern an der Lahn bei allerfeinstem Wetter. Haha. Und gleich...


----------



## kai1978 (19. Dezember 2013)

Morgen Biken? Anschließend Glühwein? @Bebo: den Weihnachtsbaum kann jemand anders Schmücken


----------



## bebo2403 (19. Dezember 2013)

Der wurde schon von jemand anderem geschmückt. Ich bin hier mehr für die grobklotzigen Arbeiten zuständig.
Gabi hat aus deinen Formulierungen herausgelesen, wie du zu Weihnachten stehst. Das Resultat ist: Da du aber so niederträchtig über ihr Lieblingsfest redest, wurde mir ein Umgangsverbot mit dir auferlegt.

Ich könnte mich aber morgen heimlich davonschleichen. Ich habe allerdings wenig Lust nach dem Biken eingesaut in die Stadt zu gehen und darauf zu hoffen, dass mein Rad später noch da ist. Auf Essen und Trinken hätte ich schon Lust.

Vor zwei oder drei Jahren beim Griechen & Pipers Corner war es doch toll. Nur das Essen und der Ouzo am nächsten Morgen vor meinem Bett und auf meiner Küchenarbeitsplatte waren unschön.

Wer ist denn noch mit am Start?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2013)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> .............Vor zwei oder drei Jahren beim Griechen & Pipers Corner war es doch toll. Nur das Essen und der Ouzo am nächsten Morgen vor meinem Bett und auf meiner Küchenarbeitsplatte waren unschön.
> 
> Wer ist denn noch mit am Start?



Ich hab damals noch abends dem Nachbar in den Garten gekotzt....


----------



## Pectoralis (19. Dezember 2013)

Wer ist denn noch mit am Start?

ich...


----------



## SteFun76 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich


----------



## SteFun76 (19. Dezember 2013)

Wenn Gabi das erlaubt...!


----------



## Pectoralis (19. Dezember 2013)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Wenn Gabi das erlaubt...!





Dann macht mal nen Plan. Muss mich ja hier zu Hause noch ordentlich abmelden...


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde schon erst eine Runde drehen wollen, im Hellen.
Anschließend im Stehen am Weihnachtsmarkt ne Wurscht mit Glühwein.
Ist ja nicht so kalt.

Ich kann abends leider nicht lange.


----------



## kai1978 (20. Dezember 2013)

Sehr geehrte Gabi,

mich bestürzt es zu tiefst das der Bebo sich mittlerweile heimlich mit mir treffen muss.
Als Wiedergutmachung würde ich Vorschlagen, daß ich euch nächstes Jahr den Baum schmücke und dabei ein Liedchen mit 3,735467 promill auf meiner "Ukulele" performe....

BIN HEUTE DABEI.....ab wann könnt ihr heute Biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2013)

wie willst du denn soweit runternüchtern?


----------



## kai1978 (20. Dezember 2013)

Die werden ja immer größer....!

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...rum-Canyon-baut-in-Koblenz-_arid,1083873.html


----------



## bebo2403 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann ab mittags, aber muss dafür um 17:30 zu Hause sein. Ich habe um 18:30 in Ems noch ein Date mit vielen nackten Menschen.


----------



## kai1978 (20. Dezember 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wie willst du denn soweit runternüchtern?



wenigstens kotze ich nicht in fremden Gärten


----------



## kai1978 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe um 18:30 in Ems noch ein Date mit vielen nackten Menschen.[/quote]


Glaub Du bist im faschen Forum 

Ich kann 15:00 an der Laubach sein?!?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> wenigstens kotze ich nicht in fremden Gärten


du erinnerst dich nur nicht dran.
meist verlierst du doch sogar die projektoren.


----------



## T!ll (20. Dezember 2013)

kai1978 schrieb:


> BIN HEUTE DABEI.....ab wann könnt ihr heute Biken?


1430 bin ich an der Sporthalle Oberwerth, wer noch?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2013)

ich beeile mich, 14:45 müsste klappen


----------



## T!ll (20. Dezember 2013)

Alles klar, bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (20. Dezember 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> Alles klar, bis gleich!


 
i too........


----------



## bebo2403 (20. Dezember 2013)

Mir kam leider was dazwischen. Genauer gesagt kam mir was in die Seite - und zwar ein polnisches Auto.


----------



## Staabi (22. Dezember 2013)

HalloHallo,

Ich hab da eine Bitte an die Mountainbiker rund um Koblenz. Nach Lahnstein runter gibt es da so einen Trail. Einige werden wissen welcher gemeint ist, der mit den Felsplatten und der Geröllhalde. Wenn man den Eingang nicht kennt findet man ihn auch nicht  Ich bin den auch bereits einige male runtergefahren, und ja er ist in unserer Ecke einzigartig, anspruchsvoll und er macht auch Spass.

Aber, und das ist ein GROSSES ABER, der führt mitten durch ein streng geschütztes Naturschutzgebiet und eigentlich ist er auch mit bestem Willen nicht als "Weg" zu bezeichnen. Und, das muss man als Mountainbiker auch zugeben, die Nutzung dieses Trails, speziell des Geröllhangs, hinterläßt Spuren. Diese sind inzwischen so stark, das man sie auch von der Bundesstrasse aus sehen kann. Ich bin nicht weit vom dem Hang aufgewachsen und wohne heute dort wieder. Als Kinder sind wir auf dem Hang herumgeturnt und haben Fossillien gesammelt. Aber in so einem schlechten Zustand war der Hang noch nie. Da müssen wir als MTBler mal ehrlich zu uns selbst sein, in so einem sensiblen Gelände hinterlassen wir tatsächlich Schäden. Das ist Wasser auf die Mühlen der Bike-Gegner.

Ich hab deshalb für mich schon vor einiger Zeit entschieden auf den Trail zu verzichten. Man muss nicht alles runterfahren. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch andere Biker rund um Koblenz auf den Trail verzichten und den Hinweisen auf den Schildern die rund um das Naturschutzgebiet "Koppelstein" aufgestellt sind Folge leisten.







Danke

Michael


----------



## Pectoralis (23. Dezember 2013)

so, weil das ganze Jahr so schon brav war...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1536139?q=dhx+&in=search


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Dezember 2013)

*FETT*
Du warst aber brav.
Da steht der SteFun aber bestimmt gleich wieder vor deiner Tür und will mal fahren.


----------



## Pectoralis (23. Dezember 2013)

der war schon da und hat ordentlich gesabbert soll ich aber nicht erwähnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (24. Dezember 2013)

geiler Hobel... viel Spass damit!


----------



## Basica (24. Dezember 2013)

Geiler Ofen, herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Da bin ich ja schon fast etwas neidisch obwohl ich mit dem Board im Schnee bin ;-)


----------



## wilde_kerle (26. Dezember 2013)

Hi Michael, 

ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung. Ich hab die Spuren auch schon von der B42 aus gesehen. Es gibt noch mehrere solcher Stellen. Diese Ignoranz von nur Weingen wird mittelfristig unseren schönen Sport weiter reglementieren. Vor 20 Jahren waren die Leute noch nicht so sensibel. Mittlerweile hast du Stollen, schon bist du der Böse. Vielleicht sollte man mal eine Tabustreckenliste anlegen und diese bei B.R. aushängen. Insider wissen dann schon welche Strecken gemeint sind.

Viele Grüße
Markus



Staabi schrieb:


> HalloHallo,
> 
> Ich hab da eine Bitte an die Mountainbiker rund um Koblenz. Nach Lahnstein runter gibt es da so einen Trail. Einige werden wissen welcher gemeint ist, der mit den Felsplatten und der Geröllhalde. Wenn man den Eingang nicht kennt findet man ihn auch nicht  Ich bin den auch bereits einige male runtergefahren, und ja er ist in unserer Ecke einzigartig, anspruchsvoll und er macht auch Spass.
> 
> ...


----------



## great87rick (29. Dezember 2013)

jemand Lust auf ne stadtwaldrunde morgen nachmittag??


----------



## Pectoralis (30. Dezember 2013)

Moin, bitte am BigBamboo im unteren Abschnitt auf den Double achten
Nicht blind rüberollen...


----------



## Pectoralis (30. Dezember 2013)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Dezember 2013)

Das wollte ich auch gerade anfragen.
Mein Rad kennt mich gar nicht mehr.

Also morgen Saisonabschlussrunde 2013!
...und am Mittwoch vielleicht Saisonstart 2014!?


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Dezember 2013)

Wann geht es los?
10 Uhr?
11 Uhr?


----------



## Pectoralis (30. Dezember 2013)

10 klingt gut. Bin dann an der Laubach.


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Dezember 2013)

Jo,  bis 10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (31. Dezember 2013)

Kann erst heute Nachmittag :-(
Da noch jemand zu haben??


----------



## T!ll (31. Dezember 2013)

Saisonstartrunde find ich gut!

Wie wärs mit 13.30 an der Sporthalle?


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Dezember 2013)

Da sage ich mal zu.
Guten Rutsch an alle.


----------



## Hejatz (1. Januar 2014)

13:30 wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## Basica (1. Januar 2014)




----------



## T!ll (3. Januar 2014)

Heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## SteFun76 (3. Januar 2014)

T!ll schrieb:


> Heute jemand unterwegs?



Jupp.....
Melde mich gleich noch mal...


----------



## T!ll (3. Januar 2014)




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Januar 2014)

ich auch, in etwa 45min richtung stadtwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (3. Januar 2014)

Starte um 1345 Richtung B1, Pfaffendorfer Brücke beim Mercure Hotel.


----------



## kai1978 (3. Januar 2014)

wann morgen?


----------



## T!ll (3. Januar 2014)

9.00 Uhr an der Gülser Brücke und dann gehts zum Hexenpfad.


----------



## kai1978 (3. Januar 2014)

T!ll schrieb:


> 9.00 Uhr an der Gülser Brücke und dann gehts zum Hexenpfad.




oh,müsste eigentlich nochmal in den Stadtwald...habe dort eine kleine Rechnung offen....
überlege noch und gebe bescheid!


----------



## T!ll (4. Januar 2014)

Morgen geht's nach Boppard. 11 Uhr an der Sporthalle.


----------



## Basica (4. Januar 2014)

T!ll schrieb:


> Morgen geht's nach Boppard. 11 Uhr an der Sporthalle.


Guter Plan, ich muss jedoch schon früher los, habe noch Nachmittagsprogramm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich werde die 11Uhr-Variante wählen. Bis morgen...


----------



## Pectoralis (4. Januar 2014)

Ihr wollt doch nicht mit dem Bike - als pedalieren - bis nach Boppard, oder? Wo übernachtet Ihr denn dann


----------



## Basica (5. Januar 2014)

Ich checke morgen früh die Lage... Melde mich dann per Telefon.


----------



## bebo2403 (5. Januar 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch nicht mit dem Bike - als pedalieren - bis nach Boppard, oder? Wo übernachtet Ihr denn dann


Na klar,
ist ne Stunde zum Einstieg und zehn Minuten später sind wir in Boppard. Dort noch zwei Trails abfahren und zurück dann aber wahrscheinlich mit dem Zug.


----------



## kai1978 (5. Januar 2014)

Wegen diversen "Hangover-Geschichten" ist heute "Bluterguss Erholungstag".

Hab noch bissl Urlaub...jemand Lust auf "Pedalieren" Morgen Vormittag?


----------



## great87rick (6. Januar 2014)

Würde gleich evtl. eine Lampenrunde im Stadtwald drehen, jemand dabei?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2014)

Mittwoch könnte ich funseln.
Wer noch?
17:30Uhr Laubach?


----------



## great87rick (7. Januar 2014)

Klingt gut....! 17:45 wäre bei mir aber besser, da ich morgen mit dem Zug kommen würde, Ankunft HBF um 17:30!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2014)

OK


great87rick schrieb:


> Klingt gut....! 17:45 wäre bei mir aber besser, da ich morgen mit dem Zug kommen würde, Ankunft HBF um 17:30!


OK, wir warten.
Ist ja nicht weit.

außerdem noch jemand dabei?


----------



## kai1978 (7. Januar 2014)

Icke bin dabaaaai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (8. Januar 2014)

Ich wohl auch.


----------



## bebo2403 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich auch!
..vielleicht. Vielleicht aber auch nicht. Ihr braucht jedenfalls nicht zu warten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2014)

beim Kai kommst du doch immer?


----------



## kai1978 (8. Januar 2014)

jaja...ich weiß...im bahnhofsklo )))

bin eben schon geradelt....geheimtraining


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> jaja...ich weiß...im bahnhofsklo )))
> 
> bin eben schon geradelt....geheimtraining


bist aber gleich wieder am start?


----------



## Hejatz (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht denn eine solche illuminierte Runde aus? Benötige ich dafür Halogenfluter?


----------



## kai1978 (8. Januar 2014)

Hejatz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht denn eine solche illuminierte Runde aus? Benötige ich dafür Halogenfluter?




Fahr hinterm "RockyRider" her....der hat am Lenker,Helm und Sattelstütze ein Lämpchen 
Falls der mal nicht wieder so langsam ist


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2014)

boah!
ich hab an der Laubach gewartet und bin dann alleine los.
Am Kühkopf habe ich gemerkt, dass ich eine Stunde zu früh war....., sorry.


----------



## Joki (8. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues zusammen........wer waren denn die Leuchtmaenchen an der Brücke auf der B327 heute gegen halb sieben.... ich hab euch beneidet...kam grad erst von der Schaff. Sieht ja schon krass aus wenn mitten im Dunklen ein bunter Haufen Chinaboeller stehen:--))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (8. Januar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> boah!
> ich hab an der Laubach gewartet und bin dann alleine los.
> Am Kühkopf habe ich gemerkt, dass ich eine Stunde zu früh war....., sorry.




Nicht schlimm....ist halt so im hohen alter


----------



## T!ll (9. Januar 2014)

Braucht jemand etwas von toxoholics? Ich brauche nur Kleinkram und erreiche den Mindestbestellwert nicht.
Wenn ja -> PN


----------



## kai1978 (9. Januar 2014)

T!ll schrieb:


> Braucht jemand etwas von toxoholics? Ich brauche nur Kleinkram und erreiche den Mindestbestellwert nicht.
> Wenn ja -> PN


 
Der "RockyRider" braucht es immer..ähm...brauch immer was!


----------



## bebo2403 (10. Januar 2014)

Heute um 1300 treffe ich mich mit T!ll an der Laubach zur Stadwaldrunde. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Zeit und Lust!?


----------



## Hejatz (10. Januar 2014)

Ich bin dabei, bin zwar noch auf Arbeit plane aber so gegen 12 Uhr schluss zu machen...


----------



## detlefracing (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

wie sieht es Sonntag aus? Werde morgen noch ein bisschen basteln gehen (Bad Ems) wer auch will immer gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (10. Januar 2014)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Heute um 1300 treffe ich mich mit T!ll an der Laubach zur Stadwaldrunde. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Zeit und Lust!?



arbeitet denn hier keiner mehr den ganzen tag?
morgen um 10 ne runde?


----------



## Basica (11. Januar 2014)

Heute steht Wandern auf dem Zettel. Morgen früh würde ich gerne eine Runde drehen!


----------



## Basica (12. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen Zusammen, wie sieht es aus? Keiner geht ans Telefon keiner meldet sich. Ich will ja nicht rumzicken aber wenn ihr ohne mich los gefahren seid gibt es echt wat off dat Maul!


----------



## kai1978 (12. Januar 2014)

Bei mir hast nicht angerufen du alte satteldecke


----------



## Basica (14. Januar 2014)

Es war ein Sonntag Morgen, daher dachte ich mir du bist in der Ausnüchterung unter Vollbeschäftigung ;-)


kai1978 schrieb:


> Bei mir hast nicht angerufen du alte satteldecke


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2014)

In der Zelle hat er doch auch kein Telefon.


----------



## kai1978 (14. Januar 2014)

wird zeit das ich umziehe bei so einem RUF hier


----------



## kai1978 (14. Januar 2014)

wer ist gleich dabei?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2014)

ich kann morgen und übermorgen.


----------



## kai1978 (15. Januar 2014)

wer ist morgen zur funzelnight bereit mit anschließendem spühlen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2014)

alle am schlöööööfen?
@wacho: was mit dir? rad ist das teil mit den zwei reifen und so...


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Januar 2014)

Ist noch jemand morgen Mittag bei einer Stadtwaldrunde mit Kai dabei?
1330 Laubach.


----------



## kai1978 (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du mich alias "Kai" so betoooonst kommt keiner mehr mit


----------



## Basica (16. Januar 2014)

http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/irland/mountainbike-erektion-34262514.bild.html


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2014)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ist noch jemand morgen Mittag bei einer Stadtwaldrunde mit Kai dabei?
> 1330 Laubach.


Ich kann erst 14:15 da sein.
Aber der Kai reizt mich schon.....


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Januar 2014)

von mir aus geht 1415 klar.


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Januar 2014)

Hat Kai mal in Irland gelebt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2014)

wegen dem Bierkonsum?


----------



## Pectoralis (16. Januar 2014)

1415 bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (17. Januar 2014)

Sauber....bin auch 14:15 am start.....

wollte nur nochmal erwähnen das dieses forum öffentlich ist....wie in der vergangenheit schon passiert,könnten manche leute was in den falschen hals bekommen....he he.....du person,falls du es liest....es ist alles ein spaaaaaß  (stichwort:bahnhofsklo und bierkonsum) )))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## SteFun76 (17. Januar 2014)

Das mit dem in den Hals bekommen, möchte ich aber jetzt genauer wissen..... ;-)


----------



## kai1978 (17. Januar 2014)

H


SteFun76 schrieb:


> Das mit dem in den Hals bekommen, möchte ich aber jetzt genauer wissen..... ;-)


 
Habe mir gedacht das du jetzt reagierst


----------



## Pectoralis (18. Januar 2014)

wann heute?


----------



## kai1978 (18. Januar 2014)

Bebo, rocky und Mike wollten gegen 13:00 und sich nochmal melden....

fahre jetzt schonmal bissl auf der rolle und schau dabei mc gyver.....mal schauen wann die anderen erwachen


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2014)

13 Uhr sind wir vor der Halle Oberwerth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (18. Januar 2014)

ich bin wohl doch erst morgen wieder im wald. heute habe ich alternativprogramm.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2014)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> ich bin wohl doch erst morgen wieder im wald. heute habe ich alternativprogramm* auferlegt bekommen*.


----------



## bebo2403 (19. Januar 2014)

geht heute was? würde so am frühen nachmittag starten wollen, wenn der nebel in meinem kopf sich wieder gelichtet hat.


----------



## kai1978 (19. Januar 2014)

Ohhhh....ich kann heute nicht biken....bis sich auch mein Nebel gelichtet hat ist Mittwoch


----------



## kai1978 (20. Januar 2014)

morgen radln?


----------



## kai1978 (20. Januar 2014)

Basica schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 267882
> 
> http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/irland/mountainbike-erektion-34262514.bild.html


 

HAT DER ES GUT!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2014)

du hättest dich sicher nicht oprerieren lassen!


----------



## kai1978 (21. Januar 2014)

Alle Zusammenschmeißen?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/221064-lapierre-lappiere-tandem-x2-team-2011


----------



## DerWahnsinn (22. Januar 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Alle Zusammenschmeißen?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/221064-lapierre-lappiere-tandem-x2-team-2011



Erst wurde dein "Tail" hart, jetzt soll es auch noch länger werden ...  Wo soll das hin gehen !?


----------



## kai1978 (22. Januar 2014)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Erst wurde dein "Tail" hart, jetzt soll es auch noch länger werden ...  Wo soll das hin gehen !?




zum Bahnhofsklo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (22. Januar 2014)

Moin, wie sieht es denn Freitag aus, da hätte ich ab 12 Uhr Zeit...? Wurde auch mal wieder den Hexenpfad fahren.


----------



## T!ll (22. Januar 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Moin, wie sieht es denn Freitag aus, da hätte ich ab 12 Uhr Zeit...? Wurde auch mal wieder den Hexenpfad fahren.


Hört sich gut an! Hexenpfad wäre mal wieder was..


----------



## kai1978 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich will auch mal Pooooooosen....

Darf ich Vorstellen...meine neue Stute: "Edeltraud"


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2014)

und ich hab sie schon bestiegen!


----------



## T!ll (23. Januar 2014)

Schick schick!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (23. Januar 2014)

Nice ! Endlich schluss mit dieser Hardtailerei ?


----------



## kai1978 (23. Januar 2014)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Nice ! Endlich schluss mit dieser Hardtailerei ?


 
Ne,das neue ist nur für Sonntags


----------



## T!ll (23. Januar 2014)

Also wer ist denn morgen am Start bei einer Hexenpfadrunde?


----------



## Pectoralis (23. Januar 2014)

T!ll schrieb:


> Also wer ist denn morgen am Start bei einer Hexenpfadrunde?


Muss leider absagen. Mich hat ne ordentliche Erkältung erwicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (23. Januar 2014)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## kai1978 (27. Januar 2014)

Today riding in the woods?


----------



## kai1978 (30. Januar 2014)

16:00 jemand dabei? oder alle im winterschlaaaf?


----------



## T!ll (30. Januar 2014)

Bin leider noch ohne Schaltwerk (das hat Selbstmord begangen und sich in die rotierenden Speichen geworfen)


----------



## Basica (30. Januar 2014)

T!ll schrieb:


> Bin leider noch ohne Schaltwerk (das hat Selbstmord begangen und sich in die rotierenden Speichen geworfen)



Bei den Schaltwerken machen psychische Probleme und Burnout nun also auch die Runde...


----------



## kai1978 (31. Januar 2014)

T!ll schrieb:


> Bin leider noch ohne Schaltwerk (das hat Selbstmord begangen und sich in die rotierenden Speichen geworfen)


 

Bei dir würde ich als Schaltwerk auch Angst bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2014)

eher umgekehrt.
den psychischen problemen nach müsste du auch ein ein schaltwerk sein...


----------



## kai1978 (31. Januar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> eher umgekehrt.
> den psychischen problemen nach müsste du auch ein ein schaltwerk sein...




Bahnhofsklo?


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Januar 2014)

Könnt ihr das beim Biken besprechen? Jetzt gleich z.B.? Ich will gleich los.


----------



## detlefracing (31. Januar 2014)

servus, sonntag ab mittag einer?


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Januar 2014)

Wie wäre es mit vormittags, so 10:30!? Mittags ist mir zu spät.


----------



## Basica (1. Februar 2014)

Ich liebe diesen Plan!


----------



## detlefracing (1. Februar 2014)

Hm schwierig da könnte es noch zu Koordinations-Problemen kommen
Melde mich wenn ich kommen sollte sonst fahr ich später


----------



## SteFun76 (2. Februar 2014)

Servus Jungs, 
bin eben beim biken an der KöBa vorbeigekommen....
Da findet man vor lauter Lines keinen Trail mehr


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Februar 2014)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> ...beim biken...


Schwätzer! Du gehst doch gar nicht mehr Biken, erzählt man sich.


----------



## SteFun76 (2. Februar 2014)

Was man sich so alles erzählt...!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (2. Februar 2014)

Ich kann dir ja mal ne Karte zeichnen


----------



## kai1978 (3. Februar 2014)

morgen 16:00 schmiddddenhöhe.....wer ist dabei? anschließend "haifischbar!


----------



## Tech23 (3. Februar 2014)

Bin sowas von dabei !!!


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Februar 2014)

Ich versuche da zu sein.


----------



## kai1978 (3. Februar 2014)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich versuche da zu sein.



Cool...dann kannst meinen blöden Barrel einstellen )))


----------



## Hejatz (3. Februar 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> morgen 16:00 schmiddddenhöhe.....wer ist dabei? anschließend "haifischbar!



Da würde ich mich auch anschließen. Da ich außer zum schießen noch nie da oben war, wäre es prima wenn mir jemand sagen würde wann ich wo sein soll.

Ach ja, und so nen Barrel zum einstellen hätte ich auch noch. 

Grüße

Heiko


----------



## DerWahnsinn (4. Februar 2014)

*klopf* *klopf* ... fahrt ihr nur noch zu Hartz IV Uhr-Zeiten !?


----------



## kai1978 (4. Februar 2014)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> *klopf* *klopf* ... fahrt ihr nur noch zu Hartz IV Uhr-Zeiten !?


 
Ha, so wie du "schaffst",möchte ich mal Urlaub machen!


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Februar 2014)

Wo treffen wir ins denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (4. Februar 2014)

> Ha, so wie du "schaffst",möchte ich mal Urlaub machen!



Du würdest dich furchtbar langweilen 

Bzgl. Biken: Also nach 18:00 Uhr ist im moment niemend Unterwegs !? Evtl. ein Student der verpennt hat oder ein Sozialversicherungspflichtig beschäftigter


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Februar 2014)

Wir haben uns jetzt per Tel auf 1630 Sparkasse Pfaffendorfer Bruecke geeinigt


----------



## kai1978 (4. Februar 2014)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Du würdest dich furchtbar langweilen
> 
> Bzgl. Biken: Also nach 18:00 Uhr ist im moment niemend Unterwegs !? Evtl. ein Student der verpennt hat oder ein Sozialversicherungspflichtig beschäftigter


 

Ab 18:00 sitzen wir alle in der Haifischbar.....oder Rockyrider im Bahnhofsklo


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Februar 2014)

wenn ich dir nochmal auf die Klappe soll, dann musst du langsam mal wieder was Neues bieten.
Die anderen bleiben nicht ohne Grund fern....


----------



## Hejatz (4. Februar 2014)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Wir haben uns jetzt per Tel auf 1630 Sparkasse Pfaffendorfer Bruecke geeinigt


 
Emser Straße Ecke Seifenbachstraße?


----------



## kai1978 (4. Februar 2014)

Hejatz schrieb:


> Emser Straße Ecke Seifenbachstraße?




steh einfach 16:30 auf der pfaffendorfer brückenkappe richtung ehrenbreitstein...mittig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hejatz (4. Februar 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> steh einfach 16:30 auf der pfaffendorfer brückenkappe richtung ehrenbreitstein...mittig



Check!


----------



## kai1978 (6. Februar 2014)

16:15,34 in the wood?


----------



## kai1978 (6. Februar 2014)

@SteFun: dattt teil mit den zwei rädern ist ein "bike"....you know?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2014)

morgen 14Uhr Laubach zur Stadtwaldrunde im Hellen?
Jemand dabei?


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Februar 2014)

Ich!


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Februar 2014)

Ich auch.


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Februar 2014)

Geil, dann komme ich auch mit. Wird eine coole Truppe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2014)

ok, dann sind wir schon 3


----------



## bebo2403 (7. Februar 2014)

Würde gerne auf 13Uhr vorziehen


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2014)

geht bei mir leider nicht.
aht das überhaupt zweck?
draußen fliegt alles weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2014)

ich lasse das heute, da fliegt man ja weg.
Dann lieber morgen Nachmittag.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. Februar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 14Uhr





ok dann werde ich nur den Sky mit zwei "y" sehen


----------



## Basica (8. Februar 2014)

Voll geil so ne geile Truppe, gestern komme ich auch mit heute kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## kai1978 (11. Februar 2014)

wer wäre heute dabei? 16:45


----------



## kai1978 (11. Februar 2014)

wer wäre heute 16:30 dabei?


----------



## SteFun76 (11. Februar 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> wer wäre heute 16:30 dabei?



15.55 Uhr lässt sich einrichten..


----------



## kai1978 (11. Februar 2014)

da bin ich noch arbeiten....


----------



## kai1978 (11. Februar 2014)

könnten uns danach im "pipers" treffen?!


----------



## kai1978 (13. Februar 2014)

Today 20:00 Havannnnaaaaa zwecks Glühwein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (14. Februar 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Today 20:00 Havannnnaaaaa zwecks Glühwein?



Wie siehts denn mit BMG im ut aus !?


----------



## SteFun76 (14. Februar 2014)

Happy Fucking Valentine..!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2014)

dein Fetisch ändert sich wohl nie?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (14. Februar 2014)

*NA TOLL*, da bekommt man nur noch mehr bock auf's WE ... UND bitte demnächst nur noch bearbeitete Fotos zeigen (wie früher), tattoos drauf, piercing und so


----------



## SteFun76 (14. Februar 2014)

Das letzte mal war es ne zierliche Asiatin im Pappkarton... ;-)


----------



## kai1978 (14. Februar 2014)

Endlich mal einer mit Geschmack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (16. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe ihr habt euch auch gut benommen beim Valentinstagsdinner...


----------



## kai1978 (17. Februar 2014)

Morgen 16:30 Riding? Anschließend bissl Böötchen auf der Lahn? )


----------



## kai1978 (18. Februar 2014)

den "wahnsinn" brauchen wir ja nicht mehr fragen.....habe gehört der treibt 2 mal die woche "yogä"


----------



## DerWahnsinn (18. Februar 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> den "wahnsinn" brauchen wir ja nicht mehr fragen.....habe gehört der treibt 2 mal die woche "yogä"





wenn du mal zu "normalen" Zeiten fahren würdest / um die 20zig wärst / und vor allem Schlank säh das hier ganz anders aus


----------



## kai1978 (18. Februar 2014)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> wenn du mal zu "normalen" Zeiten fahren würdest / um die 20zig wärst / und vor allem Schlank säh das hier ganz anders aus




dann komm doch auf die "Lahn" zu unserem Böööötchen?!


----------



## Pectoralis (18. Februar 2014)

Der kann ja jetzt schon mehr als...


----------



## Basica (19. Februar 2014)

Geiles Video, ich schlage vor wir bauen dir einfach die Pedale ab und dann läuft die Sache ;-)


----------



## SteFun76 (19. Februar 2014)

Das andere Vid von dem Knirps ist noch cooler..... ;-)

Da hat er Pedale und ist in ner Bikehalle mit Backflips unterwegs.....


----------



## kai1978 (19. Februar 2014)

@Wahnsinn: warst wieder mit deiner neuen "GoPro" 4 unterwegs?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (19. Februar 2014)

oh man wie geil ist das denn !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (19. Februar 2014)

Edit:

Sam. Karotte im UT ... "irgendwer" am Start !?


----------



## kai1978 (19. Februar 2014)

ich schmeiß mich wech...........!!!!


----------



## Pectoralis (19. Februar 2014)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Achso, Sam. Party im Dreams (Treesome) ... wieder "irgendwer" am Start !?


, wusste garnicht, dass kowelenzer prominenz am start war...


----------



## Basica (20. Februar 2014)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Das andere Vid von dem Knirps ist noch cooler..... ;-)
> 
> Da hat er Pedale und ist in ner Bikehalle mit Backflips unterwegs.....


Er soll doch erst mal klein anfangen


----------



## SteFun76 (20. Februar 2014)




----------



## SteFun76 (20. Februar 2014)

Der Hosenscheisser zeigt uns mal ganz gewaltig wo der Hammer hängt.... ;-)


----------



## T!ll (20. Februar 2014)

Unglaublich!


----------



## kai1978 (20. Februar 2014)




----------



## DerWahnsinn (20. Februar 2014)

endlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (20. Februar 2014)

Achja ich wollte auch mal wieder mit den Experten hier fahren  wie siehts Sonntag aus?


----------



## Pectoralis (20. Februar 2014)

detlefracing schrieb:


> Achja ich wollte auch mal wieder mit den Experten hier fahren  wie siehts Sonntag aus?


Auf jeden Fall...sollte mich nicht irgend eine Seuche befallen...wann? Und ist dein neues bike schon da?


----------



## detlefracing (20. Februar 2014)

Ja mir egal hab den ganzen tag zeit können ja noch überlegen wo wie was... bike kommt noch nicht, aber ich hab was anderes fahrbares


----------



## bebo2403 (20. Februar 2014)

...was anderes fahrbares!?
Das würde hervorragend zu dir passen:




 
Ach so: Ich bin Sonntag dabei.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. Februar 2014)

detlefracing schrieb:


> Achja ich wollte auch mal wieder mit den Experten hier fahren  wie siehts Sonntag aus?



Wie siehts denn Sam. Abend aus !? Danach reden wir mal über den Sonntag


----------



## detlefracing (21. Februar 2014)

Dreirad steht mir aufjedenfall! 
Samstag Abend. .. hm ja was geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (21. Februar 2014)

Hi,

ich bin nächsten Dienstag in Koblenz und habe von 9 bis ca. 13 Uhr Zeit ne Runde zu fahren während meine Freundin nen Termin hat.

Ich kenn mich leider garnicht aus bei euch. Habt ihr nen Tipp für ne gute Tour? Ich starte in der Nähe vom Deutschen Eck.
Sollte so trail-lastig wie möglich sein. Ruhig auch etwas technischer. Uphills können von mir aus breite Forstwege sein. Da mag ich singletrails nicht so 

habe mir auf die schnelle schon mal die canyon tour rausgesucht:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yfqqspzijxyfkypc

ist die gut?
und in der Zeit zu schaffen?

habe auch was vom Hexenpfad gelesen...ist der weit weg von der koblenzer Innenstadt?

danke schon mal 

tino


----------



## Pectoralis (22. Februar 2014)

10.00 Uhr Laubach!
Falls jemand wach ist...


----------



## Basica (22. Februar 2014)

Welche Waffe? Großes oder kleines Kaliber?


----------



## Pectoralis (22. Februar 2014)

Für dich GROß und für mich klein...


----------



## Pectoralis (22. Februar 2014)

Vermisst jemand einen rechten Handschuh?


----------



## bebo2403 (22. Februar 2014)

Wann geht morgen was?


----------



## Pectoralis (22. Februar 2014)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Wann geht morgen was?


10 Uhr an der Kirche Pfaffendorf?


----------



## T!ll (22. Februar 2014)

Starte um 11 am HBF in Richtung Wolfskopf


----------



## bebo2403 (22. Februar 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> 10 Uhr an der Kirche Pfaffendorf?


 Läuft!


----------



## Rockyalex! (23. Februar 2014)

Hi,
falls einer von euch den unteren Sprung der Ecki Line umgebaut hat... dem würd ich gern mal einen Ausgeben! Cool. 
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (24. Februar 2014)

morgen 16:30...wer ist dabei?


----------



## kai1978 (25. Februar 2014)




----------



## kai1978 (26. Februar 2014)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Hi,
> falls einer von euch den unteren Sprung der Ecki Line umgebaut hat... dem würd ich gern mal einen Ausgeben! Cool.
> Gruß Alex




Ecki-Line?????


----------



## DerWahnsinn (26. Februar 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> *Ecki-Line?????*



Boah du Al_KAI_holiker ... zum Puff runter


----------



## Rockyalex! (26. Februar 2014)

So hat man's mir auch erklärt,
Der jetzt etwas höhere Double.
War's einer von euch...Hä?

Alex


----------



## Pectoralis (26. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass einer der alten Männer mit nem Spaten im Rucksack durch den Wald fährt und dann auch noch nen MONSTER Double bastelt. Ist doch auch so schon anstrengend genug 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kai1978 (27. Februar 2014)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Boah du Al_KAI_holiker ... zum Puff runter



Da Du ja kein Bike mehr fährst,treffe ich Dich denn später in der Stadt?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. Februar 2014)

.....  .....  ......


----------



## Basica (28. Februar 2014)

Das war mal ein geiler schwerer Donnerstag! Schade dass er schon vorbei ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (28. Februar 2014)

https://secure.avaaz.org/de/petitio...Downhill_Strecke_im_koblenzer_Stadtwald/?fbss

Vorhin entdeckt - Mal klicken kost ja nix!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (28. Februar 2014)

Etwas ernster geht es beim Imbd o.ä. der link von "avaaz" scheint mir nicht ganz so vertrauensvoll :/ 

http://www.gulli.com/news/21284-das-kampagnen-netzwerk-avaaz-im-gulliinterview-2013-04-15

Nur zur Info, nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## Master_KK (1. März 2014)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Etwas ernster geht es beim Imbd o.ä. der link von "avaaz" scheint mir nicht ganz so vertrauensvoll :/
> 
> http://www.gulli.com/news/21284-das-kampagnen-netzwerk-avaaz-im-gulliinterview-2013-04-15
> 
> Nur zur Info, nicht falsch verstehen



Ach was kein Stress 
Hab deinen Link überflogen - In der Tat recht dubios, betrifft aber eher die ungewisse Ausrichtung dieses Vereins und das man nicht so richtig weiß wer die Auswahl der großen Petitionen steuert. Zum einfachen sammeln von Unterschriften sollte die Seite ihren Zweck erfüllen. Immerhin schon 200 nach einem Tag. Kenne den Initiator und unterstütze die Idee, habe aber Zweifel an der Umsetzung


----------



## SteFun76 (1. März 2014)

Das ganze Thema hatten wir schon....
War auch schon im Stadtrat auf dem Tisch. 
Es gab dann sogar ein legales Teilstück im Wald, aus dem nix geworden ist.... 
Kannst Dich ja mal beim Kinderstadtrat oder Jugenrat mal schlau machen


----------



## Master_KK (1. März 2014)

Hab ich von gehört. Das war das kurze Stück am Rittersturz, oder?
Werd´s weitergeben. 
Ist ja auch nicht so als ob das Forstamt die Trails und diverse Bauten nicht kennen und in gewisser Weise "dulden" würde, auch wenn sie behaupten das es nicht so ist.


----------



## Hejatz (4. März 2014)

Moin zusammen,

fährt heute noch jemand von euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hejatz (4. März 2014)

Ok, ich war also alleine los...

Die nächsten Tage wird das Wetter top! Hat jemand lust eine Runde zu drehen?

Heiko


----------



## kai1978 (5. März 2014)

ich fahre heute....16:30....wer hat lust?


----------



## T!ll (5. März 2014)

Jo, Lahnrunde?


----------



## Hejatz (5. März 2014)

Oh, das Erwachen nach der närrischen Zeit?

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## T!ll (5. März 2014)

Dann 1630 an der Kirche Pfaffendorf


----------



## kai1978 (5. März 2014)

icke too


----------



## SteFun76 (6. März 2014)

That´s the way i like it..... ;-)


----------



## T!ll (6. März 2014)

Das ideale Gefährt für den nächsten Urlaub


----------



## bebo2403 (6. März 2014)

Geil
Heute biken?


----------



## kai1978 (6. März 2014)

lieber a VW Käfer als so eine "Pornokarre"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (6. März 2014)

@ Kai	Pornokarre sieht anders aus.. Das ist Bikeshuttle deluxe ;-)


Bin gestern KöBa gefahren. Dort sind alle Sprünge, welche die Kids geschaufelt haben ziemlich zertreten. Sieht aber nicht nach Forst aus. Die sind gründlicher...
cheers


----------



## kai1978 (6. März 2014)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> @ Kai	Pornokarre sieht anders aus.. Das ist Bikeshuttle deluxe ;-)
> 
> 
> Bin gestern KöBa gefahren. Dort sind alle Sprünge, welche die Kids geschaufelt haben ziemlich zertreten. Sieht aber nicht nach Forst aus. Die sind gründlicher...
> cheers



Hmmm,ich war gestern nach "Pipers Corner" nochmal dort....kann mich nicht erinnern


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2014)

na wenigstens kannst du dich erinnern dass du im corner gewesen bist....


----------



## Queristmehr (6. März 2014)

so hier treibt ihr euch also rum wenn ihr nicht aufn bock sitzt! 
tach männers.........
komme samstag runter!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2014)

und wenn wir nicht gerade wieder am Bahnklo abhängen....


----------



## detlefracing (6. März 2014)

Hey!
Bin Samstag nachmittag ne runde im Stadtwald drehen. .. Sonntag noch gar nichts geplant aber bei dem Wetter muss man den ganzen Tag fahren.. Ideen?


----------



## SteFun76 (6. März 2014)

Shuttleday incl. Moseltrails sounds god.....


----------



## Pectoralis (6. März 2014)

wie sieht es denn mit beerfelden aus? samstag u. sonntag ist offen!


----------



## kai1978 (7. März 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und wenn wir nicht gerade wieder am Bahnklo abhängen....



oder "BigBämBooo"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (7. März 2014)

wäre am wochenende auch für alles zu haben...bis auf sonntag morgähn


----------



## Queristmehr (7. März 2014)

jo moin moin......
mir starten dann moin bei zeiten in dierdorf dann geht et ab........


----------



## kai1978 (7. März 2014)

Queristmehr schrieb:


> jo moin moin......
> mir starten dann moin bei zeiten in dierdorf dann geht et ab........



Wann seit ihr dann ca. im lande?


----------



## Hejatz (7. März 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Wann seit ihr dann ca. im lande?


Da würde ich mich durchaus auch anschließen.


----------



## Pectoralis (8. März 2014)

So, wann geht es los? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bebo2403 (8. März 2014)

Wüsste ich auch gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hejatz (8. März 2014)

und ich schließe mich erneut dieser frage an


----------



## Hejatz (8. März 2014)

Oder hat jemand noch eine alternative zu dieblich?


----------



## Antilles (8. März 2014)

Dieblich kenn ich noch nicht,je nach uhrzeit schließ ich mich an!


----------



## Pectoralis (8. März 2014)

Ich bin 1340 Uhr an der Laubdach. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hejatz (8. März 2014)

kennt einer von euch noch verbliebenen mitfahrer suchenden die strecke an der mosel, von winningen nach kobern-gondorf?

ich kenne sie nicht aber ich stell es mir ganz nett vor bei dem wetter...


----------



## Hejatz (8. März 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Ich bin 1340 Uhr an der Laubdach.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


da wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## Antilles (8. März 2014)

@Hejatz: Hexenpfad? ja da scheint heut nachmittag schön die sonne rein, und abgetrocknet isser auch schon


----------



## Hejatz (8. März 2014)

Antilles schrieb:


> @Hejatz: Hexenpfad? ja da scheint heut nachmittag schön die sonne rein, und abgetrocknet isser auch schon


ja ich glaube so heist der, aber der soll sehr eng sein zwischen den weinbergen...

wäre das trotzdem eine option?


----------



## Antilles (8. März 2014)

jap, wäre es!
also wenn wir uns relativ bald auf die socken machen schaff ichs noch... von wo kommst du?
meld dich einfach 01778484943

was zur hölle war denn das jetzt? wir grillen jetzt erstmal, heut abend werd ich aber wohl noch ne runde hinfahren


----------



## kai1978 (10. März 2014)

heute eisdiele?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (10. März 2014)

Was sonst?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2014)

Ist mal jemand die neue Strecke im Stadtwald gefahren?

Also nachdem man vom Turm runter die Straße gekreuzt hat folgt man doch einer Art "Ziehweg".
Wenn dieser auf den breiten Schotterweg mündet geht der Einstieg nach etwa 50m LINKS ab.
Ich habe den Einstieg an einem gelben Band am Baum gefunden.

Strecke ist geil!


----------



## Maledivo (18. März 2014)

Ich werde dieser Strecke am Freitag fahren ;-)


----------



## SteFun76 (18. März 2014)

Links- Rechts Schwäche ???


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2014)

...oder Altersschwäche?
Hab verbessert.


----------



## Queristmehr (19. März 2014)

Ich kann leider erst wieder im April runter kommen. 

Aber dann


----------



## kai1978 (19. März 2014)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Links- Rechts Schwäche ???




Warum wusste ich das der Herr diese Aussage tätigt?


----------



## kai1978 (19. März 2014)

Queristmehr schrieb:


> Ich kann leider erst wieder im April runter kommen.
> 
> Aber dann





Aber dann mal wirklich ....nicht immer nur eine Büchse 5.0 an der Aral


----------



## Queristmehr (19. März 2014)

ich versuche mal mit fahrer da was zu regeln. 
was mit dir nächstes we? kommste hoch bei uns auffe party?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2014)

Morgen soll es geiles Wetter geben!
Jemand bei einer Runde um 16:30 ab Laubach dabei?


----------



## kai1978 (19. März 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## kai1978 (19. März 2014)

Queristmehr schrieb:


> ich versuche mal mit fahrer da was zu regeln.
> was mit dir nächstes we? kommste hoch bei uns auffe party?




Wann ist die genau??? gibt es auch alkoholfreies bier?


----------



## T!ll (19. März 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Morgen soll es geiles Wetter geben!
> Jemand bei einer Runde um 16:30 ab Laubach dabei?



Sollte passen


----------



## Maledivo (21. März 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist mal jemand die neue Strecke im Stadtwald gefahren?
> 
> Also nachdem man vom Turm runter die Straße gekreuzt hat folgt man doch einer Art "Ziehweg".
> Wenn dieser auf den breiten Schotterweg mündet geht der Einstieg nach etwa 50m LINKS ab.
> ...



Hallo Andreas,

heute könnte ich diese Strecke fahren - ich muss sagen, man muss den Erbauer loben, der hat die Arbeit wirklich gut gemacht, hoffe es geht noch weiter bis zum Tal .

Gibt es eigentlich zwei Strecken zum Puff (Siechaustal)? Habe heute wohl den falschen genommen .

Maledivo


----------



## bebo2403 (22. März 2014)

Treffe mich um 13Uhr mit Kai an der Kirche Pfaffendorf. Nach Schmittenhöhe dann evtl. nochmal in den Stadtwald zum Turm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (24. März 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> heute könnte ich diese Strecke fahren - ich muss sagen, man muss den Erbauer loben, der hat die Arbeit wirklich gut gemacht, hoffe es geht noch weiter bis zum Tal .
> 
> ...


 

Spaten?


----------



## kai1978 (24. März 2014)

Habt ihr alle schon den "Bebo" zum Geburtstag gratuliert???


----------



## Maledivo (24. März 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Spaten?


Was meinst du mit Spaten?


----------



## SteFun76 (24. März 2014)

Jemand Bock auf eine Woche Trailsufen in Finale...???
Am 16.04 geht es los. Inclu Busfahrt und Biketransport ab Ko und Unterkunft, Guides und Technikguide am Start..
Cheers


----------



## kai1978 (24. März 2014)

hoffe der "bebo" ist nicht sauer wenn ich verrate das er ganze 43 jahre alt geworden ist


----------



## Basica (25. März 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> hoffe der "bebo" ist nicht sauer wenn ich verrate das er ganze 43 jahre alt geworden ist



Waaaaaaaas so jung ist der noch? Hätte den viel älter geschätzt...


----------



## Queristmehr (25. März 2014)

dann alles gute!


----------



## SteFun76 (25. März 2014)

Kurvenstück am BigBambooTrail...... ( vor der Sprungbatterie ) wird gerade platt gemacht.... 
Extrem Holzrückeralarm......


----------



## kai1978 (25. März 2014)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Kurvenstück am BigBambooTrail...... ( vor der Sprungbatterie ) wird gerade platt gemacht....
> Extrem Holzrückeralarm......


 

also Mittelstück?


----------



## kai1978 (27. März 2014)

Heute Baumkontaktsporteln? 16:30 Laubach.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hejatz (27. März 2014)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Antilles (28. März 2014)

Morgen 12 uhr am einatieg zum hexenpfad? Große moseltour, eisessen in treis-karden als ziel?


----------



## great87rick (28. März 2014)

Wäre evtl. dabei...wie viel Höhenmeter sind das ca. bzw. wie lang ist man unterwegs?


----------



## Antilles (28. März 2014)

Du stwllst fragen, ich hab leine ahnung... Aber man kann ja in jedem ort abbrechen und mim zug zurück fahren.
Edit: mein handy sagt: ca. 40km bei ca. 800hm


----------



## Maledivo (28. März 2014)

Antilles schrieb:


> Du stwllst fragen, ich hab leine ahnung... Aber man kann ja in jedem ort abbrechen und mim zug zurück fahren.
> Edit: mein handy sagt: ca. 40km bei ca. 800hm



Würde gerne mitkommen, kann morgen leider nicht. Könntest Du mir mal die Strecke zukommen lassen oder die GPS-Tracks? Wollte gerne einmal Moselseite biken. Danke! Heute war ich von Erbachklamm bis nach Koblenz geradelt, 1250 hm + 50 km.


----------



## great87rick (29. März 2014)

Antilles schrieb:


> Du stwllst fragen, ich hab leine ahnung... Aber man kann ja in jedem ort abbrechen und mim zug zurück fahren.
> Edit: mein handy sagt: ca. 40km bei ca. 800hm



Hoffe du hattest eine gute Tour...falls du oder sonst jemand die nächsten Wochen nochmal fährst, ich wäre dabei!!!


----------



## Antilles (30. März 2014)

ja war klasse, wenn auch leicht von krämpfen unterbrochen :-D 
ich denke dienstag oder mittwoch sollte ich auf jeden fall nochmal fahren. sollte die ganze woche frei haben.


----------



## kai1978 (31. März 2014)

Tomorrow Biken? 16:15?


----------



## kai1978 (1. April 2014)

Na,dann bin ich mal wieder alleine unterwegs ....zu finden am AOK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (1. April 2014)

Also ich wäre wohl dabei, wo treffen und wo hin?


----------



## kai1978 (1. April 2014)

wie wäre es mit aok trail und dann türmchen? 16:30 laubach?


----------



## Antilles (1. April 2014)

sollte ich schaffen :-D


----------



## Antilles (1. April 2014)

Ich komm doch nicht. Bin grad auf schotter hingeflogwn und jetzt beim arzt... Is keine haut mwhr aufm knie...


----------



## Maledivo (1. April 2014)

Antilles schrieb:


> Ich komm doch nicht. Bin grad auf schotter hingeflogwn und jetzt beim arzt... Is keine haut mwhr aufm knie...



Oh. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Pectoralis (1. April 2014)

Morgen 1730 Uhr Laubach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2014)

würde gerne um 16:45 schon in der Laubach starten.
Wäre da noch jemand dabei?
Später zusammen klingeln?


----------



## kai1978 (2. April 2014)

Bin im Bahnhofsklo


----------



## kai1978 (2. April 2014)

Wochenende eventuell Luftige Höhe Schnuppern?!?! Bikepark Mehring?
@Pectoralis: Kopf wieder sortiert?


----------



## Pectoralis (2. April 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Wochenende eventuell Luftige Höhe Schnuppern?!?! Bikepark Mehring?
> @Pectoralis: Kopf wieder sortiert?



Festplatte ist frisch formatiert...
Alles gut. Was ist mit heute Abend?


----------



## kai1978 (2. April 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Festplatte ist frisch formatiert...
> Alles gut. Was ist mit heute Abend?




Heute kann ich leider nicht...erst ab morgen wieder....


----------



## Hejatz (2. April 2014)




----------



## Hejatz (2. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> würde gerne um 16:45 schon in der Laubach starten.
> Wäre da noch jemand dabei?
> Später zusammen klingeln?



Ich wäre dabei. Bin heute Zeitlich völlig ungebunden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2014)

ok


----------



## kai1978 (3. April 2014)

Fahre heute mit Stefun in the Wood...daraus resultiert eine beflügelnde lockere Runde........wer noch?


----------



## kai1978 (7. April 2014)

Seit ihr jetzt alle in den "Gay-Forum"? Oder betreibt ihr nur noch Yoga und kein Radeln mehr?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madde (7. April 2014)




----------



## Tiger 2001 (7. April 2014)

Achtung!





Auf einem der Trails zur Lahn runter wurden und werden Nagelbretter ausgelegt.
Wir haben an 3 Stellen 5 Nagelbretter gefunden. Sie waren so stark verankert, das wir sie nicht entfernen konnten.
Gebt Acht und meldet euch wenn ihr jemanden dabei entdeckt der diesen gefährlichen Kram veranstaltet!


----------



## SteFun76 (7. April 2014)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Achtung!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am besten sofort MIT Nagelbrett und Foto zur Polizei und Anzeige wegen versuchtem Todschlag gehen Unbekannt ..

Das ist alles kein Spaß mehr.!!
Wenn ich dabei jemanden erwische, wird er festgenagelt bis die Grünen vor Ort im Wald sind ...


----------



## T!ll (7. April 2014)

Krass!  Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## Pectoralis (7. April 2014)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Am besten sofort MIT Nagelbrett und Foto zur Polizei und Anzeige wegen versuchtem Todschlag gehen Unbekannt ..
> 
> Das ist alles kein Spaß mehr.!!
> Wenn ich dabei jemanden erwische, wird er festgenagelt bis die Grünen vor Ort im Wald sind ...



Sollten wir die nicht ausbuddeln? Also asap!



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tiger 2001 (7. April 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Sollten wir die nicht ausbuddeln? Also asap!
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


 
Ja, die Polizei hat das heute erledigt.
Aber dennoch ist Vorsicht geboten!


----------



## Hejatz (7. April 2014)

Wer macht denn sowas? Da ist mal echt eine Grenze überschritten!


----------



## Spatz79 (7. April 2014)

Das ist krank.


----------



## kai1978 (10. April 2014)

Today 16:30 in the Wood?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (10. April 2014)

Hi Biker,
da macht sich ja einer richtig Mühe gezielt gegen Biker vorzugehen. Äste in den Weg legen usw. ist ja eine Sache. 
ABER SOWAS...Krass

Hoffe die Polizei siehts auch als echtes Problem.


----------



## Trailpussy (10. April 2014)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Achtung!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
vor allem hätte mich mal interessiert wo das genauer ist? Besteht da die Möglichkeit einer engeren Eingrenzung? Im übrigen möchte ich auch nicht zu Fuß in so ein Brett geraten. Als Wanderer hat man nicht immer die S3 Sicherheitsschuhe mit den Stahlsohlen an. In jeglicher Beziehung unverantwortlich. Wenn man es nicht rauskriegt empfehle ich unbedingt die Nägel mit einem Stein platt zu kloppen..Besser als die Teile auch nur eine kurze Zeit unbeaufsichtigt liegen bzw stecken zu lassen!


----------



## Trailpussy (10. April 2014)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Hi Biker,
> da macht sich ja einer richtig Mühe gezielt gegen Biker vorzugehen. Äste in den Weg legen usw. ist ja eine Sache.
> ABER SOWAS...Krass
> 
> Hoffe die Polizei siehts auch als echtes Problem.


..als Wanderer möchte ich auch nicht da rein treten!


----------



## T!ll (10. April 2014)

Werde heute um 18 Uhr an der Laubach starten. Noch jemand?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (10. April 2014)

T!ll schrieb:


> Werde heute um 18 Uhr an der Laubach starten. Noch jemand?



 Fuck

(hab mich leider schon verabredet aber  für die Startzeit ! )


----------



## kai1978 (10. April 2014)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Fuck
> 
> (hab mich leider schon verabredet aber  für die Startzeit ! )




Du fährst doch kein Bike mehr?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## kai1978 (11. April 2014)

Heute bissl üben?


----------



## Hejatz (17. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

geht heute was bei dem tollen Wetter? Oder seid ihr alle schon im Osterurlaub?

Heiko


----------



## Pectoralis (17. April 2014)

1400 Boppard park



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hejatz (17. April 2014)

das schaff' ich leider nicht, bin noch auf Arbeit.


----------



## Single-Trail (23. April 2014)

...An der *Lahn* gab es die Tage wohl schon wieder eine *Nagelfalle!*  
Gibt es da schon neue Informationen?


----------



## SteFun76 (23. April 2014)

Heute jemand gegen 16.00 Uhr zu haben?? SW Runde...


----------



## kai1978 (23. April 2014)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Heute jemand gegen 16.00 Uhr zu haben?? SW Runde...



zu haben?ekelhaft....


----------



## Pectoralis (23. April 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> zu haben?ekelhaft....



...dann baut mal bitte den MONSTERANLIEGER auf der Uschi Line ab. Das ist mir zu gefährlich...bitte!


----------



## SteFun76 (23. April 2014)

Hat wohl schon einer erledigt.....!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (23. April 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> ...dann baut mal bitte den MONSTERANLIEGER auf der Uschi Line ab. Das ist mir zu gefährlich...bitte!



Es ist interessant, wie du dich hier aufspielst...
Wenn du etwas zu sagen hast, dann sprich die Leute doch direkt an oder äußere dich hier in einer sachlichen Form. Es ist keiner gezwungen den Stadtwald zu befahren. Wenn du auf den lokalen Wegen unterfordert bist, dann kannst du gerne die nächstgelegenen Bikeparks aufsuchen.


----------



## Pectoralis (23. April 2014)

Kannst mich gerne besuchen kommen. Adresse bekommst du wenn du Lust hast. Angesprochen habe ich mit meinem Zitat schon jemanden. Also schön entspannt bleiben. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kai1978 (28. April 2014)

Heute 16:45?


----------



## T!ll (28. April 2014)

Oh, zu spät gelesen. Geht am Donnerstag was? (außer Zuschütten)


----------



## kai1978 (29. April 2014)

T!ll schrieb:


> Oh, zu spät gelesen. Geht am Donnerstag was? (außer Zuschütten)



wollten am donnerstag eine neue strecke...shapen!


----------



## Pectoralis (29. April 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> wollten am donnerstag eine neue strecke...shapen!



Ihr könnt's auch nicht lassen...
Oh je...!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SteFun76 (29. April 2014)

Mensch Kai....  

Kannste doch hier nicht posten    Der Feind ließt mit


----------



## T!ll (29. April 2014)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Der Feind ließt mit



Oh ja, richtig erkannt!


----------



## great87rick (2. Mai 2014)

Jemand motiviert morgen ne Runde zu drehen?
Wollte so zwischen 11 u. 1 starten!
Stadtwald oder auch gerne woanders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (13. Mai 2014)




----------



## Queristmehr (13. Mai 2014)

steht samstag was an? könnte gegen 14-1430 untenr sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2014)

geht bei mir diese we leider nix


----------



## kai1978 (13. Mai 2014)

unsere neue Hymne?


----------



## kai1978 (13. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> geht bei mir diese we leider nix




bist noch geflasht vom wochenende? 
morgen kommt ein kumpel aus dem odenwald zum biken...wer lust?


----------



## Hejatz (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,



kai1978 schrieb:


> unsere neue Hymne?


Ich bin sowas von DAFÜR!


fährt heute jemand?
Ich wollte so ab 17 Uhr von der Laubach los!

Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (22. Mai 2014)




----------



## Basica (23. Mai 2014)

Kannst du dir ja um die Gabel machen ;-)




kai1978 schrieb:


>


----------



## T!ll (3. Juni 2014)

Vermisst jemand seine Sonnenbrille? Habe gestern eine am Fischer gefunden..


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2014)

T!ll schrieb:


> Vermisst jemand seine Sonnenbrille? Habe gestern eine am Fischer gefunden..


dann hast du dir aber Zeit bei der Abfahrt gelassen?


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Juni 2014)

T!ll schrieb:


> Vermisst jemand seine Sonnenbrille? Habe gestern eine am Fischer gefunden..


Ich nicht.
Vermisst jemand seine KindShock? Ich bekomme die Tage eine reparierte zurückgeschickt ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2014)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich nicht.
> Vermisst jemand seine KindShock? Ich bekomme die Tage eine reparierte zurückgeschickt ;-)


auch vom Fischer?


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Juni 2014)

morgen abend jemand biken? vielleicht mal wieder lahn mit haifischbar?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2014)

äh schiss, da komm ich eben her und bin für morgen schon verplant.


----------



## T!ll (3. Juni 2014)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich nicht.
> Vermisst jemand seine KindShock? Ich bekomme die Tage eine reparierte zurückgeschickt ;-)


Juhu! Dann muss ich endlich nicht mehr mit "Sattel oben" überall runter


----------



## Basica (4. Juni 2014)

T!ll schrieb:


> Juhu! Dann muss ich endlich nicht mehr mit "Sattel oben" überall runter


Dann kannst du wieder oben ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loeschevatter (4. Juni 2014)

Hi Folks,
war am Vatertag mit nem Buddy aus Andernach im Stadtwald einen schreddern. Big Bamboo und Köba jeweils so zwei-drei Mal.
Mein Problem ist, dass ich bislang immer rund um Bendorf/Vallendar unterwegs war.
Kenne mich daher im Stadtwald nicht so gut aus und habe leider den Einstieg zum Fischerpfad nicht gefunden.
Habe mich auch erst vor ca. nem halben Jahr an höhere Kicker, Tables etc. gewagt. Mit Erfolg muss ich sagen.
Jetzt mit meinem neuen Trailflow EX natürlich viel entspannter als zuvor mit meinem alten RCF 02  
Lasse es aber sonst bergab schon mal gerne krachen... liegt halt auch im Auge des Betrachters  ...bin halt keine 20 mehr sondern 37, da gibt der dulle Kopf schon mal eher den ein oder anderen Impuls an die Hände zum bremsen 
Fahre momentan noch am liebsten so um die 400-700hm, da ich erst im Januar, nach knapp vier Jahren beruflich bedingter Abstinenz, wieder mit dem biken angefangen habe. Habe auch schon 8 Kilo runter seit dem.... und alle so yeah

What ever, würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier ein paar Menschen kennenlernen würde, mit denen man hier rund um Koblenz Abfahrten genießen kann. Rauf schwenke ich euch derzeit gerne noch die rote Laterne 

Cheers Timo


----------



## Maledivo (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Timo,

hast PN


----------



## kai1978 (5. Juni 2014)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> morgen abend jemand biken? vielleicht mal wieder lahn mit haifischbar?


 

Man,das ich "Haifischbar" nochmal aus deinem Munde höre?! 
morgen wäre ich dabei?!?!?! wer noch?


----------



## chumbajk1 (5. Juni 2014)

ich würd mich euch nächste woche mal anschließen.meine freundin wohnt in ko-güls und die gegend ist ja echt klasse hier.bei mir kann es gerne auch in die richtung enduro gehen(habe momentan nur ein reign x)

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pectoralis (5. Juni 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Man,das ich "Haifischbar" nochmal aus deinem Munde höre?!
> morgen wäre ich dabei?!?!?! wer noch?


Ich. Wann?


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Juni 2014)

Wie wäre es denn mit Ems ab ca. 15:00?


----------



## Basica (6. Juni 2014)

Wehe ihr fahrt da hin ohne mich. Ich möchte wenigstens zuschauen...


----------



## Andi_72 (10. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,

nen herzlichen Dank an die unermüdlichen Trailbauer vom Stadtwald!! Die neuen Lines vom Turm runter sind ein TRAUM! Mags eher flowiger, und da ist der mittlere Teil genau meine Welt. Macht weiter so!
(Nur für den Fall, dass die Trailbauer hier unterwegs sind ;-))


----------



## bebo2403 (11. Juni 2014)

Wir treffen uns morgen Abend 18:00Uhr an der Kirche Pfaffendorf zur Lahnrunde + Kaifischbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loeschevatter (11. Juni 2014)

Klingt gut. Fahre aber derzeit noch 6% Steigung nur mit maximal 6-7 kmh hoch. Und alles über 12% ist heftig... also komme schon hoch, aber mit nem Liedchen ausm letzten Loch halt 
Wieviel hm reist ihr denn bei der Tour ab?


----------



## bebo2403 (11. Juni 2014)

Gute Frage! Mehr als 500 dürften das nicht werden würde ich vermuten. Nach der Hälfte könntest du aber auch bequem aussteigen und von Lahnstein heimrollen.


----------



## kai1978 (12. Juni 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/06/12/rap-battle-mountain-biker-vs-road-biker-2/


----------



## Pectoralis (14. Juni 2014)

13.00 Uhr Parkplatz Bad Ems?


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Juni 2014)

Läuft! Bis nachher.


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Juni 2014)

...und morgen? Jemand für eine Stadtwaldrunde zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (14. Juni 2014)

Wann?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Juni 2014)

Ich müsste so gegen 16 Uhr zu Hause sein und neun Uhr morgens ist mir zu früh. Alles andere ist mir egal.


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Juni 2014)

Hab mit Kai 11:30 Uhr Laubach ausgemacht.


----------



## Hejatz (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wie war Bad Ems?
Ich würde morgen nach Mehring fahren, hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen?

Grüße

Heiko


----------



## Pectoralis (15. Juni 2014)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Hab mit Kai 11:30 Uhr Laubach ausgemacht.



Bin dabei. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Juni 2014)

Morgen Abend 17:30 an der Laubach!


----------



## bebo2403 (21. Juni 2014)

Ist heute jemand für eine Runde zu haben? Ich muss aber um spätestens 18 Uhr zu Hause sein.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (23. Juni 2014)

Schee wars


----------



## Pectoralis (23. Juni 2014)

Na da habt ihr ja schön geschmust! 
Heute 18.00 Uhr Laubach?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hejatz (23. Juni 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Na da habt ihr ja schön geschmust!
> Heute 18.00 Uhr Laubach?




Ich bin dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (25. Juni 2014)

Huhu,

geht heute einer von euch ins Kino (Odeon) ?

Gruß aus em Büro


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. Juni 2014)

Huhu,

ich drehe heute nach der Arbeit ne kleine Feierabendrunde, jemand Interesse !?
Laubach, ca. 15:30 Uhr.

Gruß aus'em Büro


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2014)

bin wohl eine stunde früher unterwegs


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. Juni 2014)

Ja cool ! Alleine oder mit deinen Arbeitskollegen !?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2014)

alleine


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. Juni 2014)

Also wenn du Interesse hast "Berg hoch" und "Berg runter" langsam zu machen ...  ... könnte ich versuchen um 14:30 Uhr an der Laubach zu sein.

Denk dran, ich bin Anfänger


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Juni 2014)

Da bin ich doch auch dabei. 1430 Laubach!


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2014)

geht klar


----------



## Pectoralis (27. Juni 2014)

geht morgen früh was? würde auch nach ems.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (27. Juni 2014)

Bei mir wird es eher eine Runde zwischen spätem Vormittag oder Mittag bis 1600 Uhr und Stadtwald.


----------



## Pectoralis (27. Juni 2014)

Na gut. Wann? Sag mal ne Zeit an


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Juni 2014)

1300 Laubach?
Früher kann ich jetzt noch nicht zusagen. Ergibt sich vielleicht morgen früh noch.


----------



## Pectoralis (28. Juni 2014)

13.00 Uhr passt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2014)

bei mir wird es 14 Uhr...


----------



## DerWahnsinn (3. Juli 2014)

Heute jemand um 17 Uhr (Laubach) an ner Turmrunde Interesse !? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juli 2014)

Jooooooooo, nimm mich mit...


----------



## DerWahnsinn (3. Juli 2014)

Perfekt 
_Nimm "Gartengeld_" mit


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juli 2014)

Schatzi erwartet uns am Stadtstrand, Badehose mitnehmen.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen, heute Abend bissl Türmen (18:30Uhr Laub.) !?


----------



## SteFun76 (7. Juli 2014)

Mr. Frontflip ist back in the Wood´s......

Werde heute ne chillige Runde antreten ;-)


----------



## Basica (8. Juli 2014)

Wir könnten eine Invalidentruppe gründen! Falls sich das irgendwie einrichten lässt rufe ich an...



SteFun76 schrieb:


> Mr. Frontflip ist back in the Wood´s......
> Werde heute ne chillige Runde antreten ;-)


----------



## SteFun76 (8. Juli 2014)

Basica schrieb:


> Wir könnten eine Invalidentruppe gründen! Falls sich das irgendwie einrichten lässt rufe ich an...




Guter Plan....

Kai ist ja eh behindert und Achim krank...... ;-) 
hahahaha


----------



## kai1978 (8. Juli 2014)

wer wäre heute dabei? so ab 21:00?


----------



## kai1978 (8. Juli 2014)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Guter Plan....
> 
> Kai ist ja eh behindert und Achim krank...... ;-)
> hahahaha




Behindert ist der,der versucht mit mir 10 weizen zu trinken und dann.....führe den satz nicht weiter aus,da jeder weiß was gemeint ist )))


----------



## T!ll (8. Juli 2014)

Basica schrieb:


> Wir könnten eine Invalidentruppe gründen!


Könnte noch eine Erkältung beisteuern, dann sind wir breit aufgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (9. Juli 2014)

Bei so einem Spiel hätte ich wohl auch mal Fußball schauen sollen:


----------



## SteFun76 (9. Juli 2014)

Behindert sind die, die andere von der Brücke schubsen..... ;-)

Hab Fußball nur geschaut, um zu sehen wie die  Brasilianerinnen bei jedem Tor blank ziehen, ist leider ausgefallen...... :-( :-(


----------



## Pectoralis (10. Juli 2014)

Was geht morgen? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pectoralis (16. Juli 2014)

Morgen 1730 Bad Ems?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (17. Juli 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Morgen 1730 Bad Ems?



hab nicht so viel zeit, roll aber mal hoch zum turm.


----------



## Pectoralis (23. Juli 2014)

Sommerschlaf, oder was ist hier los? Morgen 18.00 Uhr Laubach.


----------



## Hejatz (24. Juli 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Sommerschlaf, oder was ist hier los? Morgen 18.00 Uhr Laubach.


 
Bin ich dabei!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (24. Juli 2014)

*@all: Heute 18:30 Uhr, Laubach*

@Hejatz: Pectoralis weiss schon bescheid !


----------



## Hejatz (24. Juli 2014)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> *@all: Heute 18:30 Uhr, Laubach*
> 
> @Hejatz: Pectoralis weiss schon bescheid !


 
Ja, er rief mich an. Hab auch schonmal die Strecke wässern lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Koblenzer,

zur Info, der Weg zum Fischerpfad/Kondertal ist von 3 umfällenden Bäumen gesperrt (ja an derselben Stelle 3 Stück !!!), umfahren, eher tragen, jedoch möglich 

Viel Freude!


----------



## Pectoralis (25. Juli 2014)

Sonntag Bimmelbahn?


----------



## Basica (26. Juli 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Sonntag Bimmelbahn?
> Guter Plan, ich würde gerne früh los. Melde mich wegen Urzeit usw...


----------



## Pectoralis (26. Juli 2014)

10.15 Bahnhof Buchholz.


----------



## Hejatz (27. Juli 2014)

Ich bin dabei... Bis nachher!


----------



## sandaii (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Koblenz! Nächstes Mal bin i gern dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (28. Juli 2014)

Dienstag 18.00 Uhr Laubach!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (28. Juli 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Dienstag 18.00 Uhr Laubach!



Hallo Herr J.

"könnten" wir evtl. 18:*30* Uhr sagen !? bekomme das sonst nicht so wirklich hin 

Gruß


----------



## Pectoralis (28. Juli 2014)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Hallo Herr J.
> 
> "könnten" wir evtl. 18:*30* Uhr sagen !? bekomme das sonst nicht so wirklich hin
> 
> Gruß


geht klar!


----------



## Pectoralis (29. Juli 2014)

bin heute raus...schaff es nicht!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (29. Juli 2014)

ok, schade. ich roll trotzdem ma hoch ! Schönen Abend


----------



## DerWahnsinn (1. August 2014)

Guten Morgen,

*Sam.* SW Runde (Fi-Ekkki-KöBa-JT) *10:00 Uhr Laubach*, Parkplatz


----------



## SteFun76 (5. August 2014)

Gleich jemand zu haben.....????
Schnell hoch und langsam runter.....


----------



## bebo2403 (5. August 2014)

Ich würde gerne so um 1830 an der Laubach starten. Früher kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## bebo2403 (5. August 2014)

Wird bei mir doch nichts mehr heute. Werde erst um 1830 daheim sein.


----------



## Basica (7. August 2014)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Gleich jemand zu haben.....????
> Schnell hoch und langsam runter.....



Würde ja gerne nochmal mit dir fahren aber bei mir läuft das im Moment eher nach dem Motto langsam hoch und langsam runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (7. August 2014)




----------



## StereoIntegrate (13. August 2014)

Tag! was geht so die tage?


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. August 2014)

HuHu, heute Abend ne Runde rollen ? Frühestens 18Uhr LB treffen


----------



## StereoIntegrate (21. August 2014)

fahr so gegen 15 Uhr schon ne Runde, bei gutem Wetter wies ausschaut, wenn ich dann noch kann fahr ich nochmal mit hoch


----------



## Pectoralis (21. August 2014)

18 Uhr bin ich dabei.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. August 2014)

StereoIntegrate schrieb:


> fahr so gegen 15 Uhr schon ne Runde, bei gutem Wetter wies ausschaut, wenn ich dann noch kann fahr ich nochmal mit hoch



Ach komm, dann lass doch lieber zusammen um ca. 18 Uhr fahren das ist doch besser als alleine ! Es soll auch ein grad kühler sein und Abends ist die Luft auch "satter" da kannste besser ballern ... *hust*


----------



## hanz-hanz (24. August 2014)

An die Kindergarten-Baumeister, die versuchen den genialen Fischerpfad Ihren schwachen Fahrkönnen anzupassen. Probiert lieber mal, Euer bescheidenes Können zu bessern und nicht jede Kurve und Spitzkehre zu umfahren wie eine Memme!


*Jetzt im Ernst:*


Jungs, ich habe mit einem Waldarbeiter/Förster vor ein paar Wochen geredet den ich im Weg getroffen habe.

Momentan dulden Sie noch, Sie werden aber eingreifen müssen, sobald dort wieder gebaut und abgekürzt wird.

Die Erosion hat im unteren Drittel so stark zugenommen, dass Sie überlegen den Weg oben mit Bäumen zu zulegen und unpassierbar zu machen.


Also lasst den Weg, so wie er ist und fahrt anständig! Sonst haben WIR bald einen Weg weniger!

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## sebot.rlp (25. August 2014)

Leider betrifft das nicht nur den Fischerpfad, sondern auch viele andere schöne Trails bei uns in der Umgebung. Ich finde es auch sehr schade! Vor allem wenn man den Fischerpfad noch in seinem ursprünglichen Zustand kennt. 

Durch solche Aktionen wird die schon schlechte Außenwirkung der Mountainbiker nicht gerade verbessert. 

PS: Hast du den Förster direkt auf dem Fischerpfad getroffen?


----------



## hanz-hanz (25. August 2014)

Ja, oben an der Abzweigung zum Kodertal (?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (28. August 2014)

Hat irgendjemand urlaub und morgen TAGSÜBER lust ne runde zu drehen? gern auch was größeres? muss nur um 6 wieder daheim sein :-S


----------



## tg33 (31. August 2014)

Ich bin jetzt auch mal dabei hier. Würde am We gerne mal ne Runde hier mit euch drehen. 

Das mit dem Fischerpfad hört sich ja mies an. Manche schätzen die Toleranz der Förster ja nicht mehr. Am KöBa siehts inzwischen auch total verückt aus im oberen Teil.


----------



## T!ll (12. September 2014)

Heute jemand unterwegs gegen 15..1530?


----------



## StereoIntegrate (12. September 2014)

leider krank…nächste Woche Dienstag wieder!


----------



## Antilles (15. September 2014)

Hab grad den stoneman trail hinter mir, bin wohl erst wieder am donnerstag in koblenz. je nach muskelkater wr ich dann dabri:-D


----------



## Pectoralis (16. September 2014)

Wie sieht es denn mit ner Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag aus? Muss ja noch nen Bierchen in die Runde werfen... Ich könnt ab 18 Uhr. Lampe ist auch aufgeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StereoIntegrate (16. September 2014)

Jap gerne! Coolo!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jan-benedikt (16. September 2014)

Hallo ich bin der neue

Was gibt's denn so bei euch zu beackern?

Gruß

Jan Benedikt


----------



## bebo2403 (16. September 2014)

Donnerstag 18 Uhr ist vorgemerkt.


----------



## Basica (17. September 2014)

Ich kann am Donnerstag nicht mitfahren, der Kleine hat Geburtstag...


----------



## DerWahnsinn (17. September 2014)

MAMA hat Gebbes wünsch euch viel Spaß


----------



## Antilles (17. September 2014)

abends kann ich leider nicht. euch aber viel spass!


----------



## Tiger 2001 (19. September 2014)

Ihr könnt heute das Foto des Tages nach Koblenz holen.....
Fotograf sebot.rlp


----------



## bebo2403 (20. September 2014)

Kommt gleich noch wer kurzentschlossen mit zum Biken? Wir fahren um 1140 an der Laubach vorbei.


----------



## Maledivo (20. September 2014)

Tja hab erst jetzt gelesen. Fahre so um eins.


----------



## Basica (20. September 2014)

Geiles Foto 



Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt heute das Foto des Tages nach Koblenz holen.....
> Fotograf sebot.rlp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2014)

Hab auch noch ein Abschlussfoto aus Finale Ligure vom Montag:


----------



## Basica (21. September 2014)

Das wird ja immer besser hier. Was sehe ich denn da links am Bildrand, seid ihr etwa wieder mit dem Bobbycar an den Strand gefahren und habt Bier getrunken? Don't drink and dirve!



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ein Abschlussfoto aus Finale Ligure vom Montag:


----------



## StereoIntegrate (22. September 2014)

Morgen 18:00 ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bebo2403 (22. September 2014)

Ich melde mich mal an.


----------



## Pectoralis (22. September 2014)

...ich auch! Was ist den mit Park am WE? Winterberg oder Lac Blanc...


----------



## Jan-benedikt (22. September 2014)

Wildbad!?


----------



## Jan-benedikt (22. September 2014)

Soooo
Irgendwie hat niemand auf meinen letzten Post reagiert
Daher bin ich mal selbst in den Stadtwald Gefahren und hab prompt einen coolen Typ getroffen welcher sich Berger nennt. Er war so nett und hat mir alle Trails gezeigt. 
Wer baut denn bei euch?
Sorry, aber so einen komischen käse bin ich noch nie Gefahren.
Teilweise direkt am Forstweg entlang.... Legal ist im Stadtwald sicher nichts?!


----------



## Jan-benedikt (22. September 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> ...ich auch! Was ist den mit Park am WE? Winterberg oder Lac Blanc...


Wildbad!!!???


----------



## bebo2403 (22. September 2014)

Bei mir ist nichts mit Parken. Muss am Samstag bei einem Umzug helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (23. September 2014)

StereoIntegrate schrieb:


> Morgen 18:00 ?


 
Mit oder ohne Lampe?


----------



## Pectoralis (23. September 2014)

Mit!


----------



## bebo2403 (23. September 2014)

Mit!


----------



## T!ll (23. September 2014)

Mist!




.
.
.
.




Dann sollte ich schleunigst mal eine bestellen.


----------



## SteFun76 (24. September 2014)

Jan-benedikt schrieb:


> Soooo
> Irgendwie hat niemand auf meinen letzten Post reagiert
> Daher bin ich mal selbst in den Stadtwald Gefahren und hab prompt einen coolen Typ getroffen welcher sich Berger nennt. Er war so nett und hat mir alle Trails gezeigt.
> Wer baut denn bei euch?
> ...




Frag doch mal den Martin..... der baut sogar zurück...!!!! ;-)


----------



## schigga (24. September 2014)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Frag doch mal den Martin..... der baut sogar zurück...!!!! ;-)




Hallo

Wer ist Martin?

Grüße

David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (24. September 2014)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: "Wohin gibt man am Besten seine Laufräder um neue Felgen einzuspeichen.

Gruß


----------



## Antilles (24. September 2014)

Bernd Regenhardt im Markenbildchen weg. musst nur paar mal anrufen, kommt schon mal vor, dass er vergisst wessen LRS das war :-D 
Laufrad in Lahnstein hat man mir auhc schon empfohlen, hab da aber keine eigenen erfahrungen


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. September 2014)

Laufrad in Lahnstein macht auch saubere Arbeit, kann man beide empfehlen.


----------



## Maledivo (25. September 2014)

Cool. Gut zu wissen, muss mein Hinterrad mal zentrieren lassen.


----------



## xyzHero (25. September 2014)

Hab den LRS beim Laufrad in Lahnstein abgegeben. Bernd hat Donnerstag Ruhetag.
Danke für die Info, ich werde berichten.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Maledivo (26. September 2014)

Heute nachmittag gehe ich auch zu Achim LR zentrieren lassen.

Bin mal gespannt und werde auch berichten!


----------



## Maledivo (27. September 2014)

Maledivo schrieb:


> Heute nachmittag gehe ich auch zu Achim LR zentrieren lassen.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt und werde auch berichten!



Habe heute mein LR abgeholt - sehr sauber zentriert


----------



## Hejatz (28. September 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nach langer abwesenheit bin ich wieder da und hab Lust auf Biken...

Fährt heute jemand von euch bei dem schonen Wetter?

Heiko


----------



## Hejatz (29. September 2014)

Ich bin heute wieder im Stadtwald. Falls noch jemand Lust verspürt bei dem 
Wetterchen 'ne Runde zu drehen, ich bin 15:00 an der Laubach.
Heiko


----------



## Pectoralis (5. Oktober 2014)

Dienstag 18.00 Uhr Lampenrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (9. Oktober 2014)

Wir starten morgen um 10:00 Uhr an der Laubach. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Zeit und Lust!?


----------



## Pectoralis (9. Oktober 2014)

10 Uhr. Ich glaub es nicht.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (10. Oktober 2014)

Wood-Office


----------



## Pectoralis (12. Oktober 2014)

Nächster Versuch! Dienstag 18.00 Uhr. Keine Ausreden bitte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Oktober 2014)

ich würde ja so gerne, muss aber noch ein paar tage warten bis meine knochen wieder richtig funktioneren


----------



## Hejatz (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann leider erst wieder am Ende dieser Woche. Ist Freitag oder Samstag jemand für eine Runde zu haben?


----------



## kai1978 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hey Ho,

Saison eröffnet....Wochenende Mehring?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2014)

Deine Saison beginnt wohl immer mit dem ersten Glühwein?


----------



## Hejatz (13. Oktober 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Hey Ho,
> 
> Saison eröffnet....Wochenende Mehring?


 
Samstag Mehring, da wäre ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (13. Oktober 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich würde ja so gerne, muss aber noch ein paar tage warten bis meine knochen wieder richtig funktioneren


Gicht oder spektakulärer Stunt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2014)

Basica schrieb:


> Gicht oder spektakulärer Stunt?


2., ...aber das 1. ist auch langsam denkbar...


----------



## xyzHero (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin ja noch das Feedback vom Laufrad schuldig.
Super Arbeit. 2 neue Felgen eingespeicht und der LRS hat richtig ordentlich Spannung,
Kann man empfehlen, wenn auch nicht ganz billig.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## DerWahnsinn (14. Oktober 2014)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch! Dienstag 18.00 Uhr. Keine Ausreden bitte.



Huhu, bin 18Hundert am Start ! (Laubach)


----------



## SteFun76 (23. Oktober 2014)

Heute jemand für ne entspannte Runde gegen 16.00 Uhr zu haben ??
Turm/bigBamboo


----------



## T!ll (27. Oktober 2014)

Morgen Lampenrunde um 1830?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (27. Oktober 2014)

Denk doch mal an das Wild und die Menschen, die es erschießen wollen......


----------



## T!ll (27. Oktober 2014)

Weniger denken, mitkommen!


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich versuche da zu sein. Weiß aber nicht, ob ich das wirklich rechtzeitig schaffe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Oktober 2014)

Wenig denken, mein Ding!
Kann aber erst zum Ende der Woche hin.
Mal sehen ob dann auch was geht...


----------



## karmakiller (28. Oktober 2014)

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/region/...e-Spuren-_arid,1225582.html#comments-facebook


----------



## karmakiller (28. Oktober 2014)

Trials


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2014)

Na ja, mal ehrlich:
Das mit dem unangetasteten Trail (der Ecki- Line) war eigentlich jedem bekannt.
Und auch dass keine neuen Trails eingefahren werden sollen.
Über ein solches Entgegenkommen würde man sich anderen Gegenden sehnlichst wünschen!

Sollte das mit der Legalisierung der Ecki- Line wirklich was geben, wird sie sicher modifiziert und attraktiver.


----------



## karmakiller (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich ärgere mich einfach über einen solch schlecht recherchierten Artikel, der vor Unwissen und Halbwahrheiten nur so strotzt. Und wieso macht man jetzt Ende Oktober(!) überhaupt ein solches Fass auf?!


----------



## hanz-hanz (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde Peter Karges mal zu einer herbstlichen MTB-Runde durch den Stadtwald offiziell einladen! Mit Ihm mal "vernünftig" 2 Stunden fahren. Ein Rad und Klamotten sollten für ihn aufzutreiben sein.
Ein richtiger Journalist muss sich für beide Seiten interessieren!
Dies hat er ja anscheinend hier nicht gemacht!
Sonst würde er hier nichts von irgendwelchen "Trials" schreiben...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2014)

Glaubst du der Journalist/ Reporter ist aus freien Stücke auf die idee gekommen einen Artikel über die Trails im Stadtwald zu verfassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (28. Oktober 2014)

Man kann ihn aber an seiner (Journalisten)-Ehre packen. Zur Not mit einem Leserbrief(?)!


----------



## SteFun76 (28. Oktober 2014)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Man kann ihn aber an seiner (Journalisten)-Ehre packen. Zur Not mit einem Leserbrief(?)!



Sehr sehr gute Idee...... 
Sowas von einseitig und schlecht dieser Artikel, das ist ja unglaublich... Und erst die Reifenspuren, eine Katastrophe. 
Kennt jemand den Link zu der Seite, wo Biker die Bilder von Holzrückerspuren und zerstörten Trials hochladen???


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Oktober 2014)

Bin heute raus. Muss noch schaffen.


----------



## detlefracing (31. Oktober 2014)

Samstag 10Uhr Stadtwald-runde jemand?


----------



## bebo2403 (1. November 2014)

... oder Sonntag?
Wer ist morgen Vormittag noch dabei?


----------



## Ahija (3. November 2014)

Jemand eine Anlaufstelle für mich parat Umkreis Koblenz - möchte einen Rahmen Pulverbeschichten lassen


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2014)

http://www.becker-menzenbach.com/


----------



## Ahija (3. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> http://www.becker-menzenbach.com/



Anfrage läuft. Danke. 
Weitere Vorschläge ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2014)

Nimm besser mal den Hörer in die hand.
ich glaube da ist sogar ein "ranghoher" Mitarbeiter (wenn nicht sogar Teilhaber) selbst Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (3. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nimm besser mal den Hörer in die hand.
> ich glaube da ist sogar ein "ranghoher" Mitarbeiter (wenn nicht sogar Teilhaber) selbst Biker.



Danke für den Tip. Kurz quatschen klappt meist sowieso besser ..


----------



## StereoIntegrate (9. November 2014)

Dienstag lampenrunde? 17:00??


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bebo2403 (11. November 2014)

Wie wäre es mit 18 Uhr? Das schaffe ich nämlich auch.


----------



## kai1978 (19. November 2014)

Sooooo,heute mal funzelnight mit anschliessendem Abstecher ins Pipers?!?! Wird mal wieder Zeit hier....?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2014)

ab kommender Woche klappt das wieder bei mir.


----------



## StereoIntegrate (19. November 2014)

Verletzt und raus! Morgen rhein mosel halle?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (19. November 2014)

kannst mitfahren..


----------



## kai1978 (19. November 2014)

StereoIntegrate schrieb:


> Verletzt und raus! Morgen rhein mosel halle?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Wat haste? 

ja,sind mit paar Leutchen da...wann vor Halle treffen?


----------



## StereoIntegrate (19. November 2014)

Sch hab schulta:/ mir egal wann dag was an!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2014)

StereoIntegrate schrieb:


> Sch hab schulta:/ mir egal wann dag was an!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


http://www.duden.de/


----------



## StereoIntegrate (19. November 2014)

http://cummingordrumming.com


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2014)

StereoIntegrate schrieb:


> http://cummingordrumming.com
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


das ist zumindest besser zu verstehen


----------



## Basica (19. November 2014)

So, wenn du mit dem Ofen eine Stadtwaldrunde schaffst und ich auf dem Beiwagen stehe zahle ich anschließend das Bier für Dich ;-)



kai1978 schrieb:


> kannst mitfahren..


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2014)

Vorsicht!
Für Bier macht der alles!


----------



## T!ll (19. November 2014)

Sieht dann so aus


----------



## Maledivo (21. November 2014)

Tolles Wetter heute zum biken 

Morgen findet leider Treibjagd statt (http://news-koblenz.de/treibjagd-im-koblenzer-stadtwald_6138.html )

Müssen wohl auf Lahntrails ausweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (26. November 2014)

Soooooodele,

morgen Abend wer Lust mit zum Weihnachtsmarkt? Endlich mal wieder spöööööööööölen.....

@Rocky: na ja,das mit dem Bier stimmt schon...aber kann mich gut daran erinnern das WIR beide die letzten Jahre auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt immer versackt sind ....und die Aktion auf dem Bahnhofsklo ist auch nicht außer Acht zu lassen....


----------



## T!ll (26. November 2014)

Radfahren mit anschließendem Weihnachtsmarkt oder nur letzteres?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2014)

nächste Woche bin ich dabei, vielleicht auch schon Samstag.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (30. November 2014)

In Lahnstein, dieses Mal im Trail rechts vom A2, hat der Wahnsinnige wieder mal Nägel in Baumwurzeln eingeschlagen und die Köpfe abgeschnitten. Die Nägel sind entfernt, aber gebt in der Gegend besonders Acht!


----------



## nsc (3. Dezember 2014)

Die Rheinzeitung kann auch anders, zumindest die Rhein-Zeitung Neuwied Kritik an Mountainbikern: Schwarze Schafe ruinieren Ruf der Radfahrer


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Dezember 2014)

Morgen Nachmittag Stadtwaldrunde mit anschließender Glühweinwiederbelebung am Weihnachtsmarkt?


----------



## Maledivo (5. Dezember 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Morgen Nachmittag Stadtwaldrunde mit anschließender Glühweinwiederbelebung am Weihnachtsmarkt?



Eigentlich sehr gerne, liege wieder flach im Bett, naja!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Dezember 2014)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Maledivo (5. Dezember 2014)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (8. Dezember 2014)

Cooler Nachmittag / Abend gestern !!! noch einmal ein dickes LOB  an Emma !


----------



## T!ll (8. Dezember 2014)

Sehe ich ganz genauso !!


----------



## kai1978 (8. Dezember 2014)

war bissl kurz 

mittwoch abend nightride steht noch?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich müsste nur den Rotz schnell wieder los werden, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## kai1978 (9. Dezember 2014)

Rotz loswerden.....siehe "Max Bahr"


----------



## DerWahnsinn (9. Dezember 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Rotz loswerden.....siehe "Max Bahr"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2014)

Auf Rezept?


----------



## T!ll (9. Dezember 2014)

Nur noch bis 31.12.!


----------



## kai1978 (10. Dezember 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/471704-on-one-freeride-enduro-carbonhardtail

jetzt kauf doch mal einer...gut eingeritten


----------



## T!ll (10. Dezember 2014)

Also heute 18.00 an der Laubach?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahr dann mal zu Bauhaus abrotzen...


----------



## T!ll (10. Dezember 2014)

gute Besserung!


----------



## kai1978 (12. Dezember 2014)

Sooooo...der Christian hat vorgeschlagen nächste Woche am WE mal einen kleinen Umtrunk zu starten.....Wer wäre denn dabei?

@Rockyrider: Max Bahr hat dein Ferien......Bahnhofsklo?


----------



## Rockyalex! (12. Dezember 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/471704-on-one-freeride-enduro-carbonhardtail
> 
> jetzt kauf doch mal einer...gut eingeritten



Wusste nicht, dass es um Koblenz noch eins gibt! Schön!
Meins:
https://www.on-one.co.uk/readers-rides/your-ride/q/1720141754_alexdaeges_schaetzchen

Gruß Alex


----------



## T!ll (14. Dezember 2014)

Dienstag 19 Uhr Glühweinverkostung am Münzplatz .. wer hat Zeit?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Dezember 2014)

Wenn der Weihnachtsmann sich ums Wetter kümmert bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ste2014 (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, mich würde ja eure Lampenrunde reizen. Kann ich mich dazugesellen?
Und wenn ja, welche Strecken fahrt ihr denn so? Geht's ins Eingemachte oder eher gemütlich?


----------



## kai1978 (20. Dezember 2014)

Alles easy...montag oder dienstag männaz?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2014)

Dienstag


----------



## bebo2403 (21. Dezember 2014)

Wann denn am Dienstag? Habt ihr schon Urlaub? Ich will im Hellen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich muss noch arbeiten, könnte aber ab 15Uhr.
(Aber dann ist es schon so gut wie dunkel....)


----------



## kai1978 (21. Dezember 2014)

Habe Urlaub


----------



## SteFun76 (23. Dezember 2014)

Heute gegen 14.00 Uhr jemand zu haben...???


----------



## kai1978 (25. Dezember 2014)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Heute gegen 14.00 Uhr jemand zu haben...???



bin leider schon vergeben


----------



## SteFun76 (25. Dezember 2014)

kai1978 schrieb:


> bin leider schon vergeben




OH, falsches Forum ... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2014)

in 2h kannst du ihn wieder haben...


----------



## kai1978 (25. Dezember 2014)

Wie immer bahnhofsklo?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2014)

Ja, da leg ich dann für den Nächten "User" ab.


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Dezember 2014)

Will morgen jemand einen Versuch im Stadtwald starten? Falls es nicht friert, dann wird das aber wohl eher so:


----------



## Pectoralis (27. Dezember 2014)

klingt spannend. bin dabei!


----------



## kai1978 (27. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (28. Dezember 2014)

11 Uhr Laubach!?


----------



## Pectoralis (28. Dezember 2014)

geht klar!


----------



## kai1978 (5. Februar 2015)

http://freedombmx.mpora.de/news/bmx-flatland/minato-sato-ares-bikes-promo.html#kQFgoPyzQQ2OG826.97


----------



## Basica (8. Februar 2015)

Hast du das Familienalbum über die Feiertage studiert 



kai1978 schrieb:


> http://freedombmx.mpora.de/news/bmx-flatland/minato-sato-ares-bikes-promo.html#kQFgoPyzQQ2OG826.97


----------



## bebo2403 (8. Februar 2015)

Hör auf hier so blöde Sprüche zu schreiben und lass uns endlich in den Wald fahren.


----------



## Pectoralis (8. Februar 2015)

10 Uhr?


----------



## bebo2403 (8. Februar 2015)

jo


----------



## bebo2403 (8. Februar 2015)

Für Daniel 09:45Uhr


----------



## Pectoralis (8. Februar 2015)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Für Daniel 09:45Uhr


----------



## Pectoralis (9. Februar 2015)

Mittwoch 18 Uhr Laubach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (10. Februar 2015)

Hallöchen Freunde der Sonne, ich habe gesehen dass hier in Koblenz jemand ein Propain Tyee in M hat. Das würde ich gerne mal Probesitzen, könnte sich der Herr mal bitte per PM melden sofern er hier vertreten ist?


----------



## kai1978 (10. Februar 2015)

Kenne den geilen pavian mit dem bike....glaub der ist zwar angemeldet aber beruflich sowas von eingespannt (lach) das er es bestimmt net bis hierher schafft...gebe ihm Bescheid


----------



## xyzHero (10. Februar 2015)

Kannst mal auf meinem Probesitzen, aktuell ist aber der Dämpfer zur Wartung ausgebaut.
Ich denke bis zum Wochenende sollte es wieder fit sein.

Gruß


----------



## T!ll (10. Februar 2015)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Mittwoch 18 Uhr Laubach!


Versuche da zu sein!


----------



## kai1978 (10. Februar 2015)

Mist. ..hab frauenyoga


----------



## xyzHero (10. Februar 2015)

Btw. Fährt hier jemand ein Mondraker Summum auf dem ich mal probesitzen könnte?

Gruß Kevin


----------



## kai1978 (10. Februar 2015)

Wie wärs denn mit einem geilen "on one"carbon freeridehardtail?(s. Bikemarkt)sitzt sich mindestens genauso gut


----------



## xyzHero (10. Februar 2015)

Geschenkt gern

Habe eben übrigens erfolgreich meinen Dämpfer kaputt repariert. Wollte die Zugstufe aufdrehen, aber das Rädchen hat sich in keine Richtung bewegt. Mit der Wasserpumpenzange ging es dann plötzlich ganz leicht...
Liefertermin ist nächste Woche.

Gruß Kevin


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. Februar 2015)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Kannst mal auf meinem Probesitzen, aktuell ist aber der Dämpfer zur Wartung ausgebaut.
> Ich denke bis zum Wochenende sollte es wieder fit sein.
> 
> Gruß



Ich hätte sowieso erst nächste Woche irgendwann mal Zeit, so dringend ist es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hejatz (11. Februar 2015)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Mittwoch 18 Uhr Laubach!



Hallo zusammen, ich schaffe es heute leider nicht. Plant ihr am Wochenende etwas?


----------



## Pectoralis (18. Februar 2015)

Nabend! Sonntag FRÜH Boppard Bimmelbahn?


----------



## Basica (19. Februar 2015)

JoJoDat!


----------



## detlefracing (20. Februar 2015)

ja sieht gut aus!


----------



## Hejatz (21. Februar 2015)

Ich wäre sowas von dabei!

Kann mich jemand mitnehmen?


----------



## Hejatz (21. Februar 2015)

Wann genau ist FRÜH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (21. Februar 2015)




----------



## Pectoralis (21. Februar 2015)

0945 Boppard Hbf?


----------



## Hejatz (21. Februar 2015)

Alles klar, 09:45 Boppard Hbf. Parkst Du oben an der Autobahn oder unten in der Stadt?


----------



## Pectoralis (21. Februar 2015)

auf dem Parkplatz hinter dem Bahnhof in Boppard. Supermarkt!


----------



## Hejatz (21. Februar 2015)

Bestens, bis nachher!


----------



## kai1978 (25. Februar 2015)




----------



## Basica (27. Februar 2015)

Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum du nicht mehr im Wald zu sehen bist ;-)


kai1978 schrieb:


>


----------



## Pectoralis (4. März 2015)

Da fallen mir doch direkt 2 Extremsportler ein...


----------



## Basica (4. März 2015)

Da fallen mir doch direkt 2 Extremsportler ein...[/QUOTE]

Sehr geil! Einer der Extremsportler musiziert doch jetzt nur noch auf seinem Sportgerät, damit wäre der ja schon mal aus der Gefahrengruppe entfernt...


----------



## bebo2403 (4. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (4. März 2015)

...und der andere Extremsportler packt sein Sportgerät jetzt nur noch für Italienerinnen aus.


----------



## kai1978 (5. März 2015)

Hey Leute,

um mal eines klarzustellen....nachweislich lagen wir damals unter 0,8 Promille 
Wir arbeiten aber an einem Comeback...gell, SteFun?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2015)

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dass du im Zusammenhang mit Alkohol zu Tage tritts....


----------



## Pectoralis (7. März 2015)

Morgen 10 Uhr Laubach!


----------



## Thrasher (8. März 2015)

Hey,

habt Ihr Tipps für schöne Touren im Stadtwald? Ich war noch nie dort biken - sind da irgendwelche Trails ausgeschildert?


----------



## Herr_Flo (8. März 2015)

Ich wollte gleich ne Runde im SW drehen! Hat wer Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Pectoralis (9. März 2015)

Morgen 10 Uhr Laubach. Falls jemand Homeoffice hat


----------



## Maledivo (9. März 2015)




----------



## Thrasher (10. März 2015)

Ja prima, wie ich sehe, ist was ausgeschildert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (10. März 2015)

*Gemarkung nach historischer Tradition*


Rolf Morbach und Richard Theisen wiederholen den Grenzbegang, wie er anlässlich der 1200-Jahr-Feier durchgeführt wurde. Der Verlauf (für Flurkundige): Angelspadd – Kreuzje – Deuster Gesicht – Geel Kaul – Aaschsgraawe – Stääge Hägge – Wäigadd – Naunum – Köhfeld – Hillijedaal – Pitscherott – Bappele. Dort wird, wie es bei Grenzbegängen früher üblich war, bei Brot, Käse, Wein und Wasser Mittagsmahl gehalten. Für die Bewirtung sorgt der Verein der Heimatfreunde! Nach der Rast wird der Begang wie folgt fortgesetzt: Kaddäuser Stögg – An de Lenn – Konse Kreuz – Önnsedaal – Judde Feller – Knubbe Land – Ädsedaal – Em Loch - Lewender Berrisch – Zick-Zack-Päddche - Lay. Die Gesamtstrecke beträgt etwa 8 km.
In Zusammenarbeit mit dem Verein der Heimatfreunde Lay aus Anlass des 30-jährigen Bestehens der vhs-Außenstelle Lay.

*Samstag, 14. März 201509:00–16:30 Uhr*


----------



## Roflkoppter (12. März 2015)

Hi,

ich hab gesehen das der Bikepark Boppard nächstes we schon aufmacht. War bis jetzt leider noch nicht da, hättet ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps zum Thema parken. Gibt es einen Parkplatz  direkt am strecken ende oder in der nähe ,bzw kann ich von dort aus direkt wieder Hoch schieben? 
(lift hat ja leider noch zu)

Hab schon im internet gesucht, aber leider nicht so viel gefunden.

Würde mich über jede Art Tipps freuen, vor allem zum Thema Orientierung.... ;-)


----------



## tg33 (13. März 2015)

Kannst direkt oben am Dirtpark (Start der Freeride) parken. Von dort könntest du auch noch etwas Richtung Lift schieben und einen Trail bis zum Parkplatz fahren oder eben direkt zum Dirtpark bzw. zur Freeride fahren.


----------



## Basica (14. März 2015)

.


----------



## SALO (17. März 2015)

Hallo,

kann ich mich Sonntag früh jemandem von Euch im Raum Koblenz bei einer Tour anschließen?

VG
Sebastian


----------



## kai1978 (9. April 2015)

Heute 16:30 laubach....wer ist dabei?anschliessend "spööööölen" am wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (9. April 2015)

@Rockyrider: Bahnhofsklo müssen wir dann verschieben!


----------



## kai1978 (9. April 2015)

den brauchen wir....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Evoc-Rucksac...288e1fe&pid=100149&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=271826568493


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2015)

heute kann ich nicht, was ist mit morgen 14Uhr Laubach?


----------



## Single-Trail (10. April 2015)

Hallo... am "AOK-Parkplatz" (Laufstrecke Trimm-Dich-Pfad bzw. Hasenbergrunde) wurde am heutigen Nachmittag (10.04.2015 16:00-17:30) das Auto meiner Mutter aufgebrochen. Vermutlich hatten die Täter einen silbernen PKW. Sie hatten ein südländisches Erscheinungsbild. Hatten Mützen an und waren gräulich gekleidet. Eingeschlagen wurde die Scheibe von einem schwarzen Skoda Roomster mit KO- Kennzeichen. Wer hat was gesehen? Ich bitte dringend um eure Hilfe. ...Passt auf eure Wertsachen auf... Ist vor kurzem schon mal jemandem passiert am Waldrand, nähe Sporthalle Oberwerth... Vielen Dank


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2015)

Ist morgen um 16:15Uhr jemand an der Laubach am Start?
Welcher Biergarten hat schon auf?


----------



## Ste2014 (14. April 2015)

Koblenzer Biergarten an der Königsbach hat schon auf. An der Kripp in Stolzenfels hat auch schon auf.


----------



## Maledivo (14. April 2015)

Wenn ab 16:35/40 wäre ich dann dabei


----------



## Single-Trail (24. April 2015)

Habe es fast vergessen... Vermisst jemand einen schwarzen Handschuh mit Carbon-Protektor? Ich glaube es war einer von Fox? Hat jemand auf die Forstschranke im Kondertal gelegt.... Beste Grüße


----------



## Maledivo (24. April 2015)

Bis gleich


----------



## Herr_Flo (15. Mai 2015)

Wollte heute gegen 14Uhr ne SW Runde drehen... Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pectoralis (6. Juni 2015)

So, bevor heute Abend wieder zu viel Alkohol genossen wird... Morgen 10.00 Uhr Laubach!


----------



## WW-D (23. Juni 2015)

Morgen Nachmittag jemand Lust auf KO Stadtwald?


----------



## stasi (19. Juli 2015)

hab heute zwischen 12-14 uhr ein ray ban etui (schwarz) inkl. brille verloren.
irgendwo auf fischer - buchen - koeba.
bin zwar alles nochmal abgefahren.. aber
finderlohn!


----------



## Pectoralis (22. Juli 2015)

http://mpora.de/articles/mountainbiking-im-wohnzimmer.html#YObdQkGvhHQkRA6u.97

Schluss mit Matsch, Blut und Schweiß...


----------



## Andi_72 (22. Juli 2015)

Wer erfindet den Generator für die entsprechenden Gerüche und Geräusche? Und wenn ich durch die Fütze fahr, spritz das Ding dann Wasser ins Gesicht...


----------



## Andi_72 (22. Juli 2015)

DAS ist mal geil..

Der Steg bei 2:43. Und wozu Prallmatten? Völlig überbewertet...


----------



## DerWahnsinn (20. August 2015)

Danke für die coole Runde gestern Jungens 
Muss jetzt noch "schnell" die Bremsen richten dann sollte den zukünftigen Lampenrunden ab 18:30 Uhr nix im wege stehen!
Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Pectoralis (20. August 2015)

Akku laden nicht vergessen...also beide meine ich


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (20. August 2015)

Jemand Lust auf ne Tour von Rhens aus hoch nach Waldesch und dann weiter mal sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai1978 (25. August 2015)

Hey Ihr geilen Paviane...was geht die Woche noch bezüglich Biken und Umtrunk?


----------



## kai1978 (25. August 2015)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Danke für die coole Runde gestern Jungens
> Muss jetzt noch "schnell" die Bremsen richten dann sollte den zukünftigen Lampenrunden ab 18:30 Uhr nix im wege stehen!
> Gruß, Dennis




Ja,kein Problem...tritt aber mal bissl mehr in die Pedale nächstemal


----------



## DerWahnsinn (26. August 2015)

Die VR Bremse war doch zu ... DAS war schuld an allem, Berhoch sowie Bergrunter ... *Hust*


----------



## DerWahnsinn (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe es geht allen gut?
Zur Info, falls jemand Interesse hat oder jemand jemanden kennt. Ich möchte mein Torque komplett inkl. zweitem Laufradsatz (Mavic-Deemax) und zusätzlichem FOX DHX inkl. Titanfeder verkaufen. Eine Partliste der verbauten Teile gibt es gerne per PM. Die Tage kommt es dann noch in den Bikemarkt, euch frage ich dennoch lieber zu erst da der ein oder andere weiss was er da nettes für dieses Geld bekommt.

VB 1.400,00€

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## kai1978 (30. Oktober 2015)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe es geht allen gut?
> Zur Info, falls jemand Interesse hat oder jemand jemanden kennt. Ich möchte mein Torque komplett inkl. zweitem Laufradsatz (Mavic-Deemax) und zusätzlichem FOX DHX inkl. Titanfeder verkaufen. Eine Partliste der verbauten Teile gibt es gerne per PM. Die Tage kommt es dann noch in den Bikemarkt, euch frage ich dennoch lieber zu erst da der ein oder andere weiss was er da nettes für dieses Geld bekommt.
> 
> VB 1.400,00€
> ...


 

Der Hobel ist doch eingerostet!


----------



## kai1978 (16. Dezember 2015)

Wann Weihnachtsmarkt alle zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (16. Dezember 2015)

Montag Abend?


----------



## Bubba. (16. Dezember 2015)

Moin moin,

ich häng' mich mal hier mit dran mit meiner Frage.
Habe in der Bike etwas gelesen über MTB Schrauberkurse in KO. Leider war unter der angegebenen www. nichts in Koblenz zu finden.

Kennt jemand von Euch einen Anbieter in / um Koblenz, wo man so einen Kurs mitmachen kann?

Bin für Tipps dankbar

Viele Grüße 
Bubba.


----------



## Andi_72 (16. Dezember 2015)

Hi!
Frag mal den Bernd aus dem markenbildchenweg, der hat so Kurse bei der vhs angeboten.
Oder im April beim nächsten Canyon-day.


----------



## Hillcruiser (17. Dezember 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Frag mal den Bernd aus dem markenbildchenweg, der hat so Kurse bei der vhs angeboten.
> Oder im April beim nächsten Canyon-day.


 
wäre jetzt auch mein Tipp gewesen; hab aber auch nix gehört in die Richtung hier in KO


----------



## kai1978 (17. Dezember 2015)

@Till: dann wären wir ja schon zu zweit? was mit den anderen homos?


----------



## T!ll (17. Dezember 2015)

kai1978 schrieb:


> @Till: dann wären wir ja schon zu zweit? was mit den anderen homos?


Von Herrn M.K. weiß ich bisher, dass er auch erscheinen wird.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2015)

ich glaube das passt bei mir.


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich passe mich dann auch an. Montag läuft.


----------



## Basica (17. Dezember 2015)

Wenn alle Homos kommen bin ich natürlich auch dabei als Ausgleich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2015)

und wann/ wo treffen sich die Homos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (21. Dezember 2015)

19 Uhr an der Windmühle am Münzplatz?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2015)

drehe vorher noch eine Funselrunde, Start 1530 Laubach


----------



## Maledivo (21. Dezember 2015)

Kann heute abend leider nicht kommen sowohl zum Biken als auch zum Glühweintrinken.

Am Ende der KöBaTrails wurde von jemanden ein wenig geändert, nicht dass Ihr wegen der Dunkelheit übersieht


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Dezember 2015)

Habe gestern gesehen dass wieder eine neue Linie gezogen wurde mit einem kleinen Sprung und neuem Anlieger. Einfach rechts halten.


----------



## Maledivo (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## kai1978 (19. April 2016)

Wer hat Lust am Donnerstag ab ca. 12 Uhr "Bad Ems"


----------



## kai1978 (19. April 2016)

Spreche auch gerne die Leute an, die "Homeoffice" haben?!


----------



## kai1978 (3. Mai 2016)

Heute wer Bock auf Schlammschlacht?


----------



## kai1978 (9. Mai 2016)

Derjenige der gestern mein Portemonnaie an der Laubach aus meinem Auto entwendet hat möge sich bitte melden...lade den zu einem Bier ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (9. Mai 2016)

Freibier?
Ich war's!


----------



## kai1978 (10. Mai 2016)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Freibier?
> Ich war's!


----------



## widdun (6. Juni 2016)

Moin , mich hats beruflich nach Koblenz gezogen und würde mich gerne der einen oder anderen Tour anschließen. Mein Fahrprofil liegt irgendwo zwischen All Mountain und Enduro . Bergrauf radeln und runter über schöne Trails. 
Den Stadtwald und die Schmittenhöhe habe ich schon intensiv erkundet , alleine fetzt es nur irgendwie nicht so 

Gruß Henning


----------



## kai1978 (8. Juni 2016)

gleich...15:20 an der Laubach


----------



## widdun (9. Juni 2016)

verpasst, ich muss hier wohl öfter mal reingucken


----------



## kai1978 (22. Juni 2016)

bin heute 15:10 an der laubach...ansonsten später im wald oder haifischbar anzutreffen....falls der "rocky" mitkommt sogar zur späteren stunde auf dem bahnhofsklo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBasti (1. Juli 2016)

Wollte morgen vormittag in den Stadtwald. Geplante Abfahrt so gegen elf. Hoch zum Funkturm und dann mal sehen. Jemand Bock?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. August 2016)

Morgen fahre ich nach Koblenz und wollte mein Nicolai in Stadtwald mal einweihen... wer Lust hat kann sich bei mir melden per PN!


----------



## karmakiller (20. April 2017)

Ist der mittlere Teil der Ecki-Line schon länger kaputt ? 
Einfach nur traurig, wie das im Koblenzer Stadtwald läuft 
Das war so ein toller Trail !


----------



## Andi_72 (20. April 2017)

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück, und das Forstamt räumt in den nächsten Tagen wieder auf....


----------



## karmakiller (20. April 2017)

Sieht leider eher so aus als hätte das Forstamt den Auftrag gegeben, das dahin zu räumen...


----------



## sibu (21. April 2017)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Sieht leider eher so aus als hätte das Forstamt den Auftrag gegeben, das dahin zu räumen...


Die Vorgehensweise scheint in Mode zu kommen: Im Kottenforst, Siebengebirge und weiter südlich davon sind schon einige schöne Wege absichtlich mit Bäumen zugelegt worden.


----------



## Maledivo (23. April 2017)

Wer auf Lahntrails unterwegs sind - Augen auf am Anlieger und auf Trails

Es wurde heute Baumteile hinter Anlieger gelegt - die vom Fahrerrichtung nicht ersichtlich ist!

Auf einem Trails nahe Lahnhöhenweg wurde ein langer Nagel platziert (wurde aber entfernt):






Also haltet Eure Augen auf!


----------



## Andi_72 (24. April 2017)

Hab mir die Eckiline am WE noch mal angeschaut. Glaube eher, dass unser Forstamt oder der Pächter mit dem Abtransport noch wartet bis der Boden trockener ist.
Es hieß mal, diese Streckenführung sei mit dem Forstamt abgesprochen, und stehe unter der Schirmherrschaft der Bikemarke mit "C"...?


----------



## karmakiller (25. April 2017)

Das wäre schön - als ich sie so vorgefunden habe, war es allerdings eigentlich sehr trocken.
Aber ich würde mich riesig freuen und eine Kerze für C... aufstellen


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2017)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Das wäre schön - als ich sie so vorgefunden habe, war es allerdings eigentlich sehr trocken.
> Aber ich würde mich riesig freuen und eine Kerze für C... aufstellen


Dein "C" hat weder dort, noch an irgendeiner anderen Stelle, auch nur einen Stein bewegt!
Dein "C" verkauft nur Bikes, sonst nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (26. April 2017)

Ist  nicht "mein C" - fahre nämlich keins.


----------



## Andi_72 (18. Mai 2017)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Ist der mittlere Teil der Ecki-Line schon länger kaputt ?
> Einfach nur traurig, wie das im Koblenzer Stadtwald läuft
> Das war so ein toller Trail !



Strecke ist wieder frei, allerdings etwas andere Linienführung...

Und weiter südlich gibts eine neue Abfahrt/Zufahrt in Richtung Oberer Heuboden.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (5. Juni 2017)

Jemand lust auf ne Tour heute im Stadtwald / Schmitenhöhe?

Bestenfalls PN!


----------



## Ahija (20. Juni 2017)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Formula CTS Removal Tool. Hat das zufällig jemand in seiner Werkzeugkiste oder kennt eine Werkstatt, die mir das umbauen würden?
Bauteil auf Seite 7 -> http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/CTS-Press-Launch-Press-Release-ENGLISH.pdf


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. Dezember 2017)

Ich kram den fred nochmal aus. Lust auf ne Trailige Tour am Dienstag?!


----------



## Spatz79 (1. Juni 2018)

Geht im heir noch was?
Oder hat der WInter Euch alle erledigt?


----------



## Monche (1. Juni 2018)

Hier schaut wohl so gut wie keiner mehr rein


----------



## Spatz79 (1. Juni 2018)

Anscheinend.
Warscheinlich betreiben die so Unfug wie heiraten und Kinder bekommen...


----------



## Monche (1. Juni 2018)

Das mach ich erst nächsten Monat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (3. Juni 2018)

Ich war gestern mal bei euch im Stadtwald unterwegs. Wundervolle Trails


----------



## LifesAGamble (10. Juni 2019)

Ich schaue mal in den Kalender. Fast 8 Jahre nicht mehr aktiv auf zwei Rädern...
Noch jemand von der alten Garde am Start?
Nach einer durchschnittlichen Fussballkarriere und nervigen Verletzungen bin ich wieder voll motiviert für Trails und Weizenbier!
Gibt's da noch was, wo man sich anschließend kann?

Liebe Grüße, Steffen


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (10. Juni 2019)

Hey Steffen. Ich fahre gelegentlich im Stadtwald enduro. Vll heute Abend noch. Falls Interesse dann schreib mir.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2019)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> Ich schaue mal in den Kalender. Fast 8 Jahre nicht mehr aktiv auf zwei Rädern...
> Noch jemand von der alten Garde am Start?
> Nach einer durchschnittlichen Fussballkarriere und nervigen Verletzungen bin ich wieder voll motiviert für Trails und Weizenbier!
> Gibt's da noch was, wo man sich anschließend kann?
> ...


Ja klar sind die Alten noch unterwegs. Und Trails sind auch vorhanden.


----------



## LifesAGamble (10. Juni 2019)

Jetzt nur noch den Urlaub am Gardasee rumbringen, dann noch ein neues Rad!


----------



## LifesAGamble (10. Juni 2019)

Gibt es zufällig schon Nutzer von Gravelbikes? Ich find den Trend ja mega.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (11. Juni 2019)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> Gibt es zufällig schon Nutzer von Gravelbikes? Ich find den Trend ja mega.



Hier . Benutze es aber mehr als Old School MTB mit Dropbar ;-)


----------



## LifesAGamble (11. Juni 2019)

OK, interessant... An sowas hätte ich auch Spaß. Denke ich. Mit etwas Technik sollte man damit auch die Trails in der Region fahren können.


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Juli 2019)

Fahrrad ist bestellt und kommt hoffentlich noch diese Woche vor dem Brexit an aus England.
Was geht in den nächsten Tagen?


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Juli 2019)

Ich würde kommende Woche mal mit einem Klassiker starten. Hexenpfad, Lahntrails oder auch Fischerpfad. Sofern es die noch gibt...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (29. Juli 2019)

die ersten beiden kenn ich ned.

fischerpfad gibbet noch.


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Juli 2019)

Wäre sicher cool, wenn sich ein paar Leute zusammen finden würden.
Ist ja schon länger nichts mehr passiert, hier über das Forum...


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. August 2019)

Also am Wochenende fahren wir durch den Stadtwald Richtung Hühnenfeld nach Boppard runter. Wer Lust hat...


----------



## fkopp (7. August 2019)

Der Hexenpfad ist super, aber der Fischerpfad hat m.E. ziemlich gelitten.


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. August 2019)

Der war vor zehn Jahren schon gut geschrubbt. Ist eben hoch frequentiert...
Jemand Lust am Samstag?


----------



## LifesAGamble (10. August 2019)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (13. August 2019)

Schade, dass hier nichts mehr los ist...hatte gehofft, mich irgendwo anschließen zu können...


----------



## karmakiller (14. Oktober 2019)

Pressemeldungen
					






					www.koblenz.de


----------



## fkopp (14. Oktober 2019)

Verstehe ich nicht ganz - warum schreiben die das als MTB-Strecke aus, wenn es doch ein normaler Wanderweg ist, der in Rheinland-Pfalz sowieso von Bikern genutzt werden darf? Es ist ja keine exklusive Radstrecke, sondern dies wird ja auch von Wanderern genutzt. Vermutlich ist die sogar weitgehend Rollstuhl-geeignet, wenn ich mir den Verlauf so anschaue, verdient also nicht wirklich das Label "Mountainbikestrecke".


----------



## sibu (14. Oktober 2019)

Früh übt sich, was ein Mountainbiker werden will. Das Zielpublikum ist in der Pressemeldung klar genannt, auch wenn ein Hardcore-MTB-ler drüber lacht. Der Weg wird vermutlich ausgeschildert sein und somit in der freien Wildbahn erkennbar. Das ist das Neue dran und die Lokalpolitik kann sich damit beweihräuchern, etwas für emissionsfreien Radsport getan zu haben. 

Die Frage ist jetzt, was mit den bisher genutzten Wegen im Stadtwald passiert. Nicht jeder geduldete Trail scheint dort mit Wohlwollen aufgenommen zu werden.


----------



## karmakiller (14. Oktober 2019)

Der Weg IST ausgeschildert , inklusive der fotografierten Streckenübersichtstafel an der Hütte an der Eisernen Hand. Den entsprechenden Artikel aus der RZ vom 27.9. kann ich leider nicht verlinken, der ist interessanter. 
Darin äußert sich der Förster dahingehend, dass die beschilderte Strecke für die „richtigen“ Mountainbiker uninteressant sein wird, diese wollen illegal abseits der Wege fahren.
Ich frage mich , wie man auf die Idee kommt, eine 11! Kilometer Runde auszuschildern? Bis auf ein Stück (das ärgert mich allerdings sehr) werden nur vorhandene Forstautobahnen benutzt.


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. November 2019)

morgen geht's durch den Stadtwald über Hünenfeld nach Boppard runter, Trailanteil etwa 30% - und durch den Wald wieder zurück. wer noch mitkommen möchte, bisher sind wir zu dritt. Tempo wird gemütlich sein. Start um die Mittagszeit.


----------



## Balu. (13. Januar 2020)

Hab am Wochenende mal die rechtsrheinischen Trails ausgekundschaftet, da sieht es aus ... Katastrophe!  Gefällte Bäume und Äste überall, Zustand wie nach einem Sturm, nur waren das Harvester.
Ich hoffe das normalisiert sich zur Saison ...


----------



## fkopp (14. Januar 2020)

Welche meinst du denn genau? Alles zwischen Schmittenhöhe und Lahnstein? Im Horchheimer Wald wurde Mitte des letzten Jahres schon mal kräftig geerntet, aber bis dahin nur bei einer Zufahrt zu einem einschlägigen Trail.


----------



## fkopp (20. Januar 2020)

Ah, jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst :-( Hab's am WE auch gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. Januar 2020)

Muss auch mal wieder mach Koblenz kommen ;-)


----------



## Jedem (7. März 2020)

Kann mir einer sagen wo das ist:


MfG


----------



## Pectoralis (7. März 2020)

Boppard unter dem Lift zum Vierseen Blick


----------



## Jedem (8. März 2020)

Super, vielen Dank. Dann guck ich mir das die Tage mal an.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (8. März 2020)

Wer kann mir Trails im Raum Boppard zeigen?


----------



## Dirt06 (8. März 2020)

Moin! 

Gerne spiele ich mal den Guide für Boppard.
Kann man wunderbar mit dem Zug hochshutteln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ste2014 (9. April 2020)

Koblenz - Illegale Mountainbike-Trails im Koblenzer Stadtwald
					

Koblenz - (09.04.2020) In jüngster Zeit werden immer mehr illegal angelegte Mountainbike-Trails im Stadtwald von Koblenz festgestellt.




					www.mittelrhein-tageblatt.de


----------



## el martn (10. April 2020)

Ist ja kein Wunder, wenn jeder, der es (jetzt auch) mit Motorunterstützung bis zum Fernsehturm schafft, seinen eigenen Weg runter graben muss.
Es wird langsam wirklich Zeit, dass mal wieder aufgeräumt wird.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (11. April 2020)

Wo soll das genau passieren? Würde ja bedeuten, dass x Linien vom Turm runtergehen, statt der üblich bekannten und die müssten ja dann anscheinend arg wild aussehen. Gegraben wurde soweit ichs gesehen habe ja eher gezielt ala übliche Trailinstandsetzung.


----------



## Ste2014 (11. April 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Wo soll das genau passieren? Würde ja bedeuten, dass x Linien vom Turm runtergehen, statt der üblich bekannten und die müssten ja dann anscheinend arg wild aussehen. Gegraben wurde soweit ichs gesehen habe ja eher gezielt ala übliche Trailinstandsetzung.



Ich denke auch, dass hiermit nicht die E-Biker gemeint sind, die irgendwo abseits von Wegen oder Trails fahren (die sind mir bislang auch noch nicht aufgefallen). Aber es wurden in den letzten Tagen einige Trails im Stadtwald mit Ästen zugeworfen und Hindernisse zerstört. Förster oder Jagdpächter (kenne mich nicht aus) fahren gezielt die Trails an und stellen Biker zur Rede (freundlich ausgedrückt).

Hat sich die Stadt den besten Zeitpunkt ausgesucht: Alle Bikeparks dicht, halb Koblenz plus Einzugsgebiet sind zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad im Stadtwald unterwegs.


----------



## PelzPilz (11. April 2020)

Im Artikel steht natürlich extrem viel Spinnerei , aber den Kern der Sache trifft er ja schon : im Prinzip gibt es streckenmässig im Stadtwald ja fast einen illegalen Bikepark, da ist es klar, dass irgendwann der grosse Knall kommen wird. Da passiert einfach zu viel und die Strecken scheinen nie auszureichen.
Und wenn es ja nur die Biker aus Koblenz wären , aber wenn man sich mal bei (schönem) Wetter unten den Laubachparkplatz anguckt, kommen die ^Gäste^ ja durchaus auch gerne mal von weiter her mit dem Fahrradträger am Auto und dem VW Bus angereist.
Dank gewisser Apps wird man diese Entwicklung leider nicht mehr aufhalten können.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (11. April 2020)

Ste2014 schrieb:


> Aber es wurden in den letzten Tagen einige Trails im Stadtwald mit Ästen zugeworfen und Hindernisse zerstört. Förster oder Jagdpächter (kenne mich nicht aus) fahren gezielt die Trails an und stellen Biker zur Rede (freundlich ausgedrückt)


Der Nadelwald zum Beispiel ist ja anscheinend leider nicht mehr erwünscht und wurde in Absprache mit dem Forstamt dichtgemacht.

Dass Biker angesprochen (dh zur Rede gestellt werden), habe ich bisher nur von der Lay-Seite gehört, um den Turm herum sieht es bis auf den Nadelwald noch nach business as usual aus. Bzw wurde finde ich sehr sinnvoll der Trail mit dem Steilhangstück komplett weg von der Wanderhütte ganz unten geleitet.


Schade finde ich dann, wenn offensichtlicher Quatsch an die Presse weitergegeben wird, der bar jeder Logik und Vernunft ist. Der Artikel klingt so, als hätte sich mal wer so richtig ausgekotzt und das war mit Sicherheit nicht der Förster selber, der ist uns ja im Großen und Ganzen recht wohlgesonnen.


----------



## xyzHero (11. April 2020)

Ich glaube nicht dass "Gäste" das Problem sind. Ich würde vermuten das im gleichen Maße die Koblenzer auch woanders fahren. Das sollte sich ungefähr ausgleichen. 
Ich hoffe das sich nicht so viel ändern wird. Wenn es "offizielle" Strecken geben sollte, habe ich die Befürchtung dass es sich um die gleichen Murmelbahnen wie in Freiburg, Wiesbaden, Stromberg etc. handeln wird. Nicht falsch verstehen, dass sind keine schlechten Strecken, aber wenn man die jeden Tag fahren "muss"...
Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2020)

Schade das es in Koblenz keine wirkliche Interessenvertretung gibt. Canyon könnte sich auch etwas mehr einbringen schließlich machen sie immer wieder Fotoshots im "illegalen" Trailpark. Wäre also auch in deren Sinne das zu legalisieren.


----------



## hardtails (11. April 2020)

Das ist schon lustig.
Immer wenn es irgendwo Ärger wegen Trails gibt sind immer die sogenannten Gäste die Ursache des problems.


----------



## Loeschevatter (11. April 2020)

Ohne das sich die Lokals in einem Verein organisieren, um 1. der Stadt KO ein zuverlässiger Ansprechpartner zu sein und um 2. alle wichtigen Interessenvertreter an einen Tisch zu bekommen, wird sich an der Situation nichts ändern bzw. werden irgendwann empfindliche Maßnahmen zu Ungunsten der Biker durchgeführt. Die Politik braucht immer Ansprechpartner, Guerilla funktioniert hier nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (11. April 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, am liebsten wäre mir dass sich an dem aktuellen Stand nichts ändert. 
Wenn ich dann höre, dass der inoffizielle Vorschlag der Stadt zwei Trails wären... 
Wenn man dann noch sieht dass Konzepte wie Freiburg, Stromberg oder Wiesbaden als leuchtendes Beispiel genommen werden, dann habe ich Bedenken. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## slowbeat (12. April 2020)

el martn schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Wunder, wenn jeder, der es (jetzt auch) mit Motorunterstützung bis zum Fernsehturm schafft, seinen eigenen Weg runter graben muss.
> Es wird langsam wirklich Zeit, dass mal wieder aufgeräumt wird.


Sorry, an den paar e-bikern kann das nicht liegen. Die fahren nicht anders als die ohne e. Rund um den Turm ist doch nichts, was letztes Jahr um die Zeit nicht auch da gewesen wäre. 

Jetzt haben alle Schüler und Studenten frei und ertüchtigen halt die maroden Kicker. Die werden halt der Dorn im Auge sein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2020)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Jetzt haben alle Schüler und Studenten frei und ertüchtigen halt die maroden Kicker. Die werden halt der Dorn im Auge sein.



Das kann man an einem Spot in der Nähe auch beobachten, leider lassen die Hansels auch ihre Chipstüten liegen .... das ruft natürlich die Waldsherriffs noch mehr auf den Plan


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2020)

Ich drücke meinen Klobenzer Spezln beide Daumen! ????
Bisher immer super, 2-3x im Jahr geguideter Gastfahrer bei euch sein zu dürfen!??


----------



## slowbeat (12. April 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das kann man an einem Spot in der Nähe auch beobachten, leider lassen die Hansels auch ihre Chipstüten liegen .... das ruft natürlich die Waldsherriffs noch mehr auf den Plan


Donnerstag sah es auf dem noch vor knapp über einer Woche schön sauberen Kühkopf ziemlich wüst aus. Die Mülleimer quollen über, eine große, wilde Feuerstelle, neben der Schutzhütte Einweggrill, Isomatten und anderer Müll.
Hab noch was vom Parkplatz aufgesammelt und in den Mülleimer getan.

Ob das Radfahrer oder Fußgänger waren, keine Ahnung. Ist aber egal, asoziales Pack gibts unter allen Menschen.


----------



## Hillside (12. April 2020)

Das waren ganz sicher keine Radfahrer - das waren auch zu große Teile, das sah eher nach Ausflug / Camping etc. aus, und es waren auch Reste eines großen Lagerfeuers zu sehen.

Wir müssen uns hier im öffentlichen Forum auch nicht immer selbst in die Pfanne hauen, nach dem Motto „Recht haben sie, wenn sie uns die Trails kaputt machen“.


----------



## PelzPilz (12. April 2020)

gelöscht


----------



## Andi_72 (12. April 2020)

Der Müll kommt auch von uns bikern. Man darf aber nicht vernachlässigen, dass die Schranken hoch zum Turm immer offen stehen, und oft Leute mit dem Auto bis zur grillhütte fahren.
Was die Trails betrifft sind wir an der aktuellen Situation alle schuld. Die einen bauen, die anderen fahren. Helfen kann in meinen Augen nur die Legalisierung von 2-3 Abfahrten. An verbote werden sich nie alle halten, und wenn man da einen Trail zuschmeisst wird dort ein neuer angelegt.  Hoffen wir mal das das Forstamt bald die Lust daran verliert rote Bänder zu spannen und sich auf die Lauer u legen...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. April 2020)

Hängt anscheinend am Nadelwald. Selber hab ich s noch an keinem Trail gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (12. April 2020)

Da Herr Brombach zum Dialog mit Vorschlägen und Meinungen aufruft, habe ich ihm mal eine nette Mail geschrieben.
Mein Vorschlag an andere Trailliebende wäre ebenso eine sachlich formulierte Mail an ihn zu richten und darauf hinzuarbeiten, dass 3-4 Trails im Stadtwald legalisiert werden.
Ansonsten fände ich sehr hilfreich, wenn das Forstamt mal etwas weiter ausführt, was man sich unter dem gerade beginnenden Mountain-Bike-Project vorzustellen und zu erwarten hat. Hoffentlich mehr als die freigegebene Forstautobahn. Wenn man sachlich und auf Augenhöhe diskutieren will, sollte man uns MTB'ler auch ernst nehmen wollen.
Spannende Zeit!


----------



## Hillside (12. April 2020)

3-4 legalisierte Trails werden vermutlich nicht ausreichen. Bestraft werden die, die sich an die Regeln halten (wollen). Ich befürchte auch, dass bei dieser Art von Projekt am Ende doch Forstautobahn-Rundkurse im Mittelpunkt stehen und auch bei den Abfahrtsstrecken zu sehr Murmelbahncharakter herauskommt.

Die Leute, die ohne viel nachzudenken große Schneisen und dicke Sprünge in den Wald fräsen, obwohl daneben eine passable Line existiert, die vielleicht nicht ganz so sexy ist, werden sich in solchen “Projekten für alle” wahrscheinlich nicht wiederfinden.

Ich auch nicht, aber aus anderen Gründen. Ich kann auch mit der Vereinsmeierei wenig anfangen.

Viel mehr würde mich interessieren, was wir (aus Sicht von Stadt / Forst) ehrenamtlich für den Wald tun könnten (sauber halten, helfen, Spenden ...), unter der Annahme, dass die Strecken weiterhin toleriert werden. Ich wäre gerne bereit, dazu einen Beitrag zu leisten.


----------



## Andi_72 (12. April 2020)

Hillside schrieb:


> Viel mehr würde mich interessieren, was wir (aus Sicht von Stadt / Forst) ehrenamtlich für den Wald tun könnten (sauber halten, helfen, Spenden ...), unter der Annahme, dass die Strecken weiterhin toleriert werden. Ich wäre gerne bereit, dazu einen Beitrag zu leisten.


Das sehe ich genauso. Und darüber hinaus Interessiert mich die Erwartungshaltung des Forstamtes. Dort glaubt hoffentlich niemand alleine an die Vernuft aller Biker. Oder daran, mit Kontrollen und Wegsperrungen das Thema erledigen zu können. Die Lösung kann m.M. nur in legalen Wegen welche möglichst viele Biker ansprechen bestehen. Ansonsten wird ewig weitergebaut werden. Ein paar uneinsichtige wird es immer geben, aber die hätten es dann deutlich schwerer.
Meine Mail ist draussen, und ich bin auf die Reaktion gespannt.


----------



## Trailpussy (15. April 2020)

...war auch heute Morgen in den Regional Radio Nachrichten: Wilde Strecken, Camping wegen den Strecken und Nightrides die Wild stören.... Dürfte für ein angenehmes Miteinander mit anderen Wald-Nutzern jetzt immer schwieriger werden. Durch solche Berichte und Tafeln fühlen sich auch bestimmt wieder eine Menge "Freizeit-Richter" und "Freizeit-Ordnungshüter" zur Worten und Taten berufen.


----------



## Hillside (15. April 2020)

...


----------



## Hillcruiser (15. April 2020)

das ist mit Sicherheit auch der aktuellen Corona Situation geschuldet... viele haben frei (Schüler, Studenten) oder Kurzarbeit und bei dem super Wetter treibt es natürlich alle in den Wald.
Was ich in den letzten 3 Wochen in KO im Stadtwald an Mountainbiker gesehen habe, treffe ich sonst das ganze Jahr zusammen kaum in Summe...
Hoffe, die ganze Hysterie legt sich wieder, wenn die Leute wieder mehr Beschäftigung in ihrem Leben haben.
Ich denke aber auch, dass man eine vernünftige Basis für erlebnisorrientierte Trails und Rücksicht auf Fauna u Flora finden muss... wäre auch bereit meinen Beitrag zu leisten, denn der Stadtwald ist schon echt ein schöner Spot zum Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ste2014 (18. April 2020)

Für alle, die in Koblenz unterwegs sind und es noch nicht gesehen haben:








						Reaktion auf Pressemitteilung der Stadt Koblenz: DIMB IG Koblenz fordert attraktives Streckenangebot
					

Die Stadt Koblenz bezichtigt in einer Pressemitteilung Mountainbiker der Waldzerstörung. Hier ist das Statement der DIMB IG Koblenz zu finden.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Mai 2020)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Boppard unter dem Lift zum Vierseen Blick


Soweit ich weiß ist genau die Linie doch gesperrt! Führt nicht gerade dazu das sich unser Bild in der Öffentlichkeit bessert...


----------



## xyzHero (4. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist genau die Linie doch gesperrt! Führt nicht gerade dazu das sich unser Bild in der Öffentlichkeit bessert...



Ja, du hast recht der Weg ist explizit gesperrt.
Auch wenn ich das Video eingestellt habe, repektiere ich dass hier die Wanderer "Vorfahrt" haben. Mir würde es daher auch nicht in den Sinn kommen zu Hauptzeiten und speziell am Wochenende dort runter zu fahren. Unter der Woche Abends, nachdem der Lift geschlossen hat, ist dort aber quasi Niemand mehr unterweges den man stören könnte.
Von daher halte ich es persönlich nach dem Prinzip "Gesunder Menschenverstand". Damit fahre ich persönlich sehr gut und habe auch schon einige freundliche Gespräche mit anderen Naturgästen gehabt. Die waren zu sehr sehr großen Teilen auch sehr freundlich und haben sich das "Spektakel" gerne angeschaut 

Ride On
xyzHero


----------



## Loeschevatter (4. Mai 2020)

Loeschevatter schrieb:


> Ohne das sich die Lokals in einem Verein organisieren, um 1. der Stadt KO ein zuverlässiger Ansprechpartner zu sein und um 2. alle wichtigen Interessenvertreter an einen Tisch zu bekommen, wird sich an der Situation nichts ändern bzw. werden irgendwann empfindliche Maßnahmen zu Ungunsten der Biker durchgeführt. Die Politik braucht immer Ansprechpartner, Guerilla funktioniert hier nicht!


Ich muss meine obige Aussage zu einem Verein berichtigen. Anfänglich war ich davon überzeugt, dass dies die einzig wahre Lösung sei. Mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, dass eine einvernehmliche Duldung seitens der Stadt die beste Grundlage darstellt. Keine Traildiktate, keine Vereinsmeierei, keine grüne oder rote Ampeln! Einfach nur biken mit Umsicht, Sozialkompetenz und Bikercodex. Das wäre meine liebste Utopie für unseren schönen Stadtwald.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Mai 2020)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Von daher halte ich es persönlich nach dem Prinzip "Gesunder Menschenverstand". Damit fahre ich persönlich sehr gut und habe auch schon einige freundliche Gespräche mit anderen Naturgästen gehabt. Die waren zu sehr sehr großen Teilen auch sehr freundlich und haben sich das "Spektakel" gerne angeschaut
> 
> Ride On
> xyzHero



Den Part sehe ich genau so, allerdings würde ich, genau aus dieser Rücksicht kein Video online stellen, und den Trail noch genau beschreiben. 

Oder zumindest darauf Hinweisen. 

Gerade aufgrund der örtlichen Nähe auch zu Koblenz, wo es derzeit ja nun massive Probleme gibt.


----------



## xyzHero (4. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Den Part sehe ich genau so, allerdings würde ich, genau aus dieser Rücksicht kein Video online stellen, und den Trail noch genau beschreiben.
> 
> Oder zumindest darauf Hinweisen.
> 
> Gerade aufgrund der örtlichen Nähe auch zu Koblenz, wo es derzeit ja nun massive Probleme gibt.



Habe ich auch nicht gemacht. Und der Titel ist wohl so Interpretationswürdig dass eh nur Kenner wissen was gemeint ist.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Mai 2020)

Loeschevatter schrieb:


> Ich muss meine obige Aussage zu einem Verein berichtigen. Anfänglich war ich davon überzeugt, dass dies die einzig wahre Lösung sei. Mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, dass eine einvernehmliche Duldung seitens der Stadt die beste Grundlage darstellt. Keine Traildiktate, keine Vereinsmeierei, keine grüne oder rote Ampeln! Einfach nur biken mit Umsicht, Sozialkompetenz und Bikercodex. Das wäre meine liebste Utopie für unseren schönen Stadtwald.


Ohne einen Verein als Ansprechpartner, der von der Politik auch ernst genommen wird kommt eher so etwas wie im 7GB raus! Ist dir die Situation dort bekannt? Nicht 1 interessanter weg darf legal befahren werden, und seit neuestem laufen ähh fahren 2 Ranger dort mit dem KFZ Streife, und postieren sich so auf den trails das man nicht mehr weg kommt...


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Mai 2020)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nicht gemacht. Und der Titel ist wohl so Interpretationswürdig dass eh nur Kenner wissen was gemeint ist.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


OK der Punkt Ortsnennung ging eher an pectoralis... Sorry. 

Mir persönlich reichen übrigens oft Ort und Bild um eine Trail ausfindig machen zu können  war jetzt auch nicht böse gemeint. 

Gibt einige geile Trails in der Ecke. Muss nach Corona auch Mal wieder in die Ecke!


----------



## Loeschevatter (4. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ohne einen Verein als Ansprechpartner, der von der Politik auch ernst genommen wird kommt eher so etwas wie im 7GB raus! Ist dir die Situation dort bekannt? Nicht 1 interessanter weg darf legal befahren werden, und seit neuestem laufen ähh fahren 2 Ranger dort mit dem KFZ Streife, und postieren sich so auf den trails das man nicht mehr weg kommt...


Ja, ich habe von den dortigen Problemen gehört. Jedoch nicht im Detail. Klingt gruselig 
Es wird eine Umfrage in Koblenz geben, hierbei wird neben vielen anderen Themen auch die Vereinsthematik erörtert. Danach schauen wir weiter.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Mai 2020)

Loeschevatter schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe von den dortigen Problemen gehört. Jedoch nicht im Detail. Klingt gruselig
> Es wird eine Umfrage in Koblenz geben, hierbei wird neben vielen anderen Themen auch die Vereinsthematik erörtert. Danach schauen wir weiter.


Ja sehr gruselig... Stichwort dort ist der Wegeplan. Demnach fallen viele selbst 100 Jahre bestehenden Wanderwege weg... Und die Art und Weise wie das gelaufen ist ist mehr als Gruselig... Aber nicht nur für uns Biker, auch für Kletterer (Stenzelberg) und Wanderer... 

Deswegen drücke ich euch die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Ernst_Haft_ (4. Mai 2020)

Loeschevatter schrieb:


> Ich muss meine obige Aussage zu einem Verein berichtigen. Anfänglich war ich davon überzeugt, dass dies die einzig wahre Lösung sei. Mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, dass eine einvernehmliche Duldung seitens der Stadt die beste Grundlage darstellt. Keine Traildiktate, keine Vereinsmeierei, keine grüne oder rote Ampeln! Einfach nur biken mit Umsicht, Sozialkompetenz und Bikercodex. Das wäre meine liebste Utopie für unseren schönen Stadtwald.


Wäre sicher das Sinnvollste gewesen.

Leider haben sich ein paar Übereifrige dafür entschieden, alle modernen Medien zu nutzen um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.
Jetzt gibt es leider kein Zurück mehr....


----------



## xyzHero (4. Mai 2020)

_Ernst_Haft_ schrieb:


> Wäre sicher das Sinnvollste gewesen.
> 
> Leider haben sich ein paar Übereifrige dafür entschieden, alle modernen Medien zu nutzen um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.
> Jetzt gibt es leider kein Zurück mehr....



Kannst du deine Aussage konkretisieren?
Wer hat wie auf sich aufmerksam gemacht?
Wenn du auf die MTB Iniative Koblenz anspielst, dann versucht diese die MTBler in Koblenz zu vernetzten. 
Viele Koblenzer MTBler sind nach den zurückliegenden Aktionen von Stadt und Forst unabhängig voneinander auf verschiedene Organe der Stadt zugegangen (Forst, Medien, Politik). 
Die Initiative versucht diese Personen zusammenzubringen und in Erfahrung zu bringen wo die Probleme der Stadt liegen und was die heterogene Gruppe der MTBler möchte. Völlig ergebnisoffen, da es unterschiedliche "Strömungen" innerhalb der Community gibt. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## slowbeat (24. Mai 2020)

Heute Party am Kühkopf. Notstromer läuft, Soundcheck auch. Wird morgen witzig aussehen.


----------



## el martn (24. Mai 2020)

Ich weiß auch schon, wer Schuld ist...


----------



## Andi_72 (24. Mai 2020)

Und um 18 Uhr ist Nachtruhe! Sonst verschreckst das Wild.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Mai 2020)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1050239
> Heute Party am Kühkopf. Notstromer läuft, Soundcheck auch. Wird morgen witzig aussehen.


In Köln wurde sowas aufgelöst bevor es los gegangen ist...


----------



## karmakiller (24. Mai 2020)

Wären die vorhandenen Schranken zum Turm auch mal geschlossen, gäbe es so einen Mist gar nicht


----------



## Diggler1.1 (29. Mai 2020)

Kann man aktuell keine Strecken mehr befahren?


----------



## Andi_72 (29. Mai 2020)

Bin eben den Turm runter bis zum Hasenberg, Achterbahn und vom links Richtung bikepark, alles frei, keine Schilder, kein Band, kein eingegrabener Förster...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (29. November 2020)

Burger, Pommes und Hotdogs waren lecker, Kaffee auch gerne angenommen!
Wir kommen wieder 




@linfer


----------



## Deleted 454842 (29. November 2020)




----------



## kai1978 (30. November 2020)

Myra-Streetf-Ko schrieb:


> Ihr Lieben,
> absofort findet Ihr meine *Streetfood Station* am "Ende" des Big Bamboo Trail.
> 
> Direkt neben dem* Coyote Ugly.*
> ...


Perfekt! Jetzt schon Stammkunde


----------



## xyzHero (30. November 2020)

kai1978 schrieb:


> Perfekt! Jetzt schon Stammkunde



OK, dann gibt es da wohl Bier


----------



## 7SidedCube (30. November 2020)

D.h. ich habe jetzt einen Grund, öfter mal das von mir eher ungeliebte letzte Stück des Big Bamboo zu fahren? Am Ende des Köba oder Rittersturz wärs schon praktischer gewesen


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. November 2020)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> D.h. ich habe jetzt einen Grund, öfter mal das von mir eher ungeliebte letzte Stück des Big Bamboo zu fahren? Am Ende des Köba oder Rittersturz wärs schon praktischer gewesen




Ich mag den Big Bamboo auch nicht so, der Köba ist echt netter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (30. November 2020)

ok, dann fahren wir zukünftig auch mal wieder öfter Big Bamboo


----------



## Ahija (30. November 2020)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> D.h. ich habe jetzt einen Grund, öfter mal das von mir eher ungeliebte letzte Stück des Big Bamboo zu fahren? Am Ende des Köba oder Rittersturz wärs schon praktischer gewesen





HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Ich mag den Big Bamboo auch nicht so, der Köba ist echt netter ;-)


Dann fahrt jetzt.. aktuelle Bodenbedingungen verzeihen quasi alles an Fahrfehlern - so einfach wie aktuell werdet ihr da dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr runterkommen.. ;-)


----------



## 7SidedCube (30. November 2020)

Gefroren und voll Grip, oder weich und bei Bodenkontakt fluffig abbremsend? ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2020)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Gefroren und voll Grip, oder weich und bei Bodenkontakt fluffig abbremsend? ;-)


Bodenkontakt- wer?


----------



## 7SidedCube (30. November 2020)

Mein Schaltauge


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. November 2020)

Ahija schrieb:


> Dann fahrt jetzt.. aktuelle Bodenbedingungen verzeihen quasi alles an Fahrfehlern - so einfach wie aktuell werdet ihr da dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr runterkommen.. ;-)


Wohl wieder rum, wird sicher lustig nach dem Regen 😆




kai1978 schrieb:


> Perfekt! Jetzt schon Stammkunde


Das Essen ist auch lecker. 😂


----------



## Hillcruiser (2. Dezember 2020)

am Sa war es recht gut zu fahren... nicht so matschig wie befürchtet


----------



## Ahija (2. Dezember 2020)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> am Sa war es recht gut zu fahren... nicht so matschig wie befürchtet


Irgendwie logisch wenn es Montags erst anfing zu regnen, mh? ;-)


----------



## Maledivo (2. Dezember 2020)

Freue mich auf Freitag, Regen ist angesagt ...

Da werde ich mit MudKing viel Spaß haben am Bigbamboo ;-)

@Ahija: kommst du auch mit?


----------



## Ahija (2. Dezember 2020)

Wenns die Arbeit zulässt. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (2. Dezember 2020)

😪


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Dezember 2020)

Übt mir im Trailausgang keinen Biker-Kopfstand! 😜


----------



## Ahija (2. Dezember 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Übt mir im Trailausgang keinen Biker-Kopfstand! 😜


Neuer Helm schon da? ⛑️


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Dezember 2020)

🤫


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Dezember 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Übt mir im Trailausgang keinen Biker-Kopfstand! 😜


Du machst es ja hoffentlich nicht vor... 😇


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. Dezember 2020)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> ok, dann fahren wir zukünftig auch mal wieder öfter Big Bamboo







Ist aber wieder recht sportlich da runter. 😂


----------



## Hillcruiser (4. Dezember 2020)

Lecker... da fällt der Weg am WE in den Stadwald noch leichter


----------



## Maledivo (4. Dezember 2020)

Heute war geil!!!





Danke an @Myra-Streetf-Ko für die leckeren Glühweine ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ist das Bikers Glühweinqueen?
Samstag/ Sonntag ist aber zu, oder?
Gerade samstags wäre es doch sicher eine sichere Bank...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (4. Dezember 2020)

Wie am WE zu?   ... verdammt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2020)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Wie am WE zu?   ... verdammt!


Soweit ich weiß derzeit noch.


----------



## Maledivo (4. Dezember 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist das Bikers Glühweinqueen?
> Samstag/ Sonntag ist aber zu, oder?
> Gerade samstags wäre es doch sicher eine sichere Bank...


Ja ist nur von Montag bis am Freitag geöffnet...


----------



## Huayu (20. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen, ich bin frisch nach Koblenz gezogen .... gibt es hier MTB Gruppen, welche sich regelmäßig zu Ausfahrten treffen? Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen. Ich fahre in der Regel alles was unter dem Überbegriff " Touren" verstanden werden kann. Von der gemütlichen Feierabendrunde bis zur Alpenüberquerung ;-)


----------



## slowbeat (24. Mai 2021)

🧤 Gefunden auf dem Wanderweg vom Rittersturz runter zum Parkplatz an der B9. 


Hängen jetzt am Bauzaun direkt am Parkplatz


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (11. August 2021)

Gude,


findet sich hier jemand für ne Runde morgen oder Übermorgen in Koblenz und Lahnstein zu drehen?

etwa 60km 1800-2000hm und viele, viele Trails!

Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7SidedCube (7. November 2021)

Moin, gibts hier Leute, die für (verlängerte) Mittagspausenrunden unter der Woche zu begeistern sind? 

Ich will im Winter wieder sowas starten, Grundidee: Gegen 12 einmal den Kühkopf (o.Ä.) hoch, Trails runter und dann zurück an die Arbeit. Allein gehts gut, aber zu Gesellschaft würde ich dabei auch nicht nein sagen ;-)


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. November 2021)

Wenn ich in Koblenz arbeiten würde.. sofort ;-)


----------



## 7SidedCube (7. November 2021)

Ist das so ein Fall von "da arbeiten, wo andere Urlaub machen"?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. November 2021)

Sozusagen... aber ab dem 01.01 bin ich da wo andere Urlaub machen ;-)


----------



## Hillcruiser (8. November 2021)

gute Idee... aber leider zeitlich nicht machbar bei mir im Job. Drücke die Daumen, dass sich noch ein Mitfahrer meldet


----------

